# New Double Word Game #12



## sandj

Blue Buttons

Safe Sharing 

Next G


----------



## JeanneE

Giant Gator


----------



## no1girl

luscious lemons


----------



## Grammax8

After Giant Gator should be an r.

Raucous Randy

next should be a y


----------



## no1girl

Grammax8 said:


> After Giant Gator should be an r.
> 
> Raucous Randy
> 
> next should be a y


who said it should be a y? there was nothing posted about it now being alphabetical (well i did not see anything!)


----------



## sandj

no1girl said:


> who said it should be a y? there was nothing posted about it now being alphabetical (well i did not see anything!)


It is 2 double words then the same last letter. I had to create Game 12 since Game 11 was growing big. Example: big boy then yellow yarn


----------



## Sunny70

Next two start with the last letter of the last word used.yankey yellow!


----------



## sandj

Wishing Well 

Next L


----------



## LibertyRose

Lanky legs


----------



## Curmudgeon

Shaky sheep
Your turn, begin with P


----------



## Dickies sister

pushy people!


----------



## maureenb

Earthy elephants


----------



## Glenlady

sticky sausage-- next-E


----------



## martina

Easter Eggs 
Next S


----------



## Fran42

Salty Soup


----------



## crafterwantabe

Pretty peonies 

Next letter s


----------



## Glenlady

Sweet strawberry-- next Y


----------



## Curmudgeon

Yummy Yogurt
T to you!


----------



## Casey47

Tough Turtles


----------



## martina

Sizzling sausage 
Next E


----------



## maureenb

Electric eel


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Luscious Lips


----------



## Cookiecat

Sneaky snakes - next s


----------



## SQM

Serendipitous seances - next s


----------



## Candycounter1

Super Steer

Rotten Rover

Really Rolly
????


----------



## GrannyMo

Pink poppies


----------



## rujam

Sinking ship.


----------



## Glenlady

Perky primrose- E to you


----------



## joanmary1

Energetic eagle 
next L


----------



## Glenlady

joanmary1 said:


> Energetic eagle
> next L


Think it's another E Joan not to worry

Ediths eggs --S


----------



## MissV2

Yellow Yuk.


----------



## Glenlady

knitting knickers-- S


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> Think it's another E Joan not to worry
> 
> Ediths eggs --S


Senior moment Jan! :sm12:


----------



## joanmary1

Strawberry sorbet 

Next T


----------



## rujam

Talking turkey. next one Y


----------



## sandj

Your Yogurt


----------



## Margot in FL

Trying times


----------



## rujam

Something stupid. Next letter D


----------



## grannybird4

People pleaser.


----------



## Cherspradlin

Round robin


----------



## Glenlady

joanmary1 said:


> Senior moment Jan! :sm12:


Think there's a few of us having senior moments-- how are you Joan, long time since we had a chat


----------



## Glenlady

I'm going with Ruths D--dopey devil next -- L


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> Think there's a few of us having senior moments-- how are you Joan, long time since we had a chat


Yes I miss our chats, this is the only game that is still going! I'm Ok - hope you are too.


----------



## joanmary1

Long list 

Next T


----------



## Glenlady

joanmary1 said:


> Yes I miss our chats, this is the only game that is still going! I'm Ok - hope you are too.


Yes thanks Joan I'm ok, enjoying this sunny spell after all that rain and high winds. I miss our chats too, what have you got on your needles ? I'm crocheting a baby blanket for a friend.


----------



## GranMaLin

Tempestuous Tryst - Next T


----------



## Glenlady

Trotting tortoise-- E


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> Yes thanks Joan I'm ok, enjoying this sunny spell after all that rain and high winds. I miss our chats too, what have you got on your needles ? I'm crocheting a baby blanket for a friend.


I'm knitting socks for myself - short ones for the summer..


----------



## joanmary1

Early eclipse E


----------



## sandj

Eastern Eatery


----------



## Glenlady

Yellow yogurt - T


----------



## joanmary1

Two turtles S


----------



## sandj

Sugar Shock


----------



## joanmary1

Kaolin kit T


----------



## fancythatfancythis

Tiresome Treadmill L


----------



## sandj

Tropical Trio


----------



## joanmary1

Orange obsession N


----------



## Glenlady

naughty nineties -S


----------



## sandj

Sassy Seventies


----------



## sandj

Sassy Seventies


----------



## Glenlady

sexy sixties S


----------



## joanmary1

Super sonic C


----------



## Glenlady

comical clown -N


----------



## sandj

Newest Nest


----------



## Numberninja

Tasty Tacos


----------



## joanmary1

Sizzling sausages S


----------



## Glenlady

Strawberry sundae -E


----------



## joanmary1

Edited email L


----------



## Puppies101

Luscious Lemon


----------



## joanmary1

New nightie E


----------



## sandj

Electric EEL


----------



## Glenlady

Lace lingerie E


----------



## rujam

Ebony elephant. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tiny tortoise E


----------



## youngie

Shaky ships


----------



## rujam

Something stupid. D


----------



## Glenlady

Daffy Duck -K


----------



## sandj

Kind King


----------



## Glenlady

glamourous gnome- E


----------



## joanmary1

Dinky Dachshund D


----------



## Glenlady

Dick Dastardly -Y


----------



## joanmary1

Young Yorkie E


----------



## Dickies sister

exceptional eggs. S


----------



## Glenlady

seeing straight -T


----------



## Dottie Kon

Tea Totaler - R


----------



## joanmary1

Run rabbit T


----------



## sandj

Turtle Talk


----------



## joanmary1

Kitchen Knife E


----------



## Glenlady

Elephants eye


----------



## rujam

Eat everything. G


----------



## gracedmama

Grateful goddess


----------



## rujam

Sassy Suzie. E


----------



## Glenlady

Eager Ernie :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1

Energy ebbing G


----------



## rujam

Goulish ghost. T


----------



## Glenlady

Toasted teacakes


----------



## joanmary1

Strawberry spongecake E


----------



## Glenlady

Easter egg


----------



## joanmary1

Green gooseberry Y


----------



## rujam

Yukky Yoghurt. T


----------



## joanmary1

Treacle toffee E


----------



## Glenlady

extra eclair


----------



## joanmary1

Raspberry ripple E


----------



## Glenlady

emerald earings


----------



## sandj

Sudden Sunshine


----------



## Glenlady

every epoch ? (well we did need an ' H' :sm02:


----------



## Margot in FL

Happy hearts.


----------



## Dickies sister

Sloppy Susie (E)


----------



## Glenlady

Eddie Eagle


----------



## joanmary1

Handy habit T


----------



## sandj

Tiny Tiger


----------



## Glenlady

Roger rabbit


----------



## rujam

Terrible twin. N


----------



## Metrogal

Naughty Nanny


----------



## rujam

Yellow yak. K


----------



## Glenlady

King Kong


----------



## joanmary1

Gold goblet T


----------



## rujam

Terrific tango. O


----------



## joanmary1

Open oyster R


----------



## rujam

Red rooster r again


----------



## joanmary1

Royal regiment T


----------



## Margot in FL

Temporary tinnitus


----------



## sandj

Sizzling Steak


----------



## joanmary1

Kitchen knife E


----------



## Glenlady

Ellens echo


----------



## Dickies sister

organic owl


----------



## joanmary1

Long legged D


----------



## sandj

Duck Dynasty


----------



## sandj

Duck Dynasty


----------



## joanmary1

Yelling Yob B


----------



## Glenlady

Bad buffalo


----------



## joanmary1

Orange obelisk K


----------



## Glenlady

Kirk Klingon ? :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> Kirk Klingon ? :sm02:


?? :sm11:

Naughty Nightie! E


----------



## Glenlady

Ednas ermine


----------



## joanmary1

Elusive Echidna A


----------



## Glenlady

Atrocious Adolph


----------



## rujam

Horrible Henry.


----------



## Margot in FL

Yammering Yeoman


----------



## Glenlady

Nasty Norman


----------



## joanmary1

Next number R


----------



## Glenlady

Rumba Reg? :sm04:


----------



## joanmary1

Rock 'n Roll L


----------



## Glenlady

Gurgling geezer


----------



## joanmary1

Right royal L


----------



## Glenlady

lazy layabout


----------



## Dickies sister

Tailors tower R


----------



## joanmary1

Reading room M


----------



## sandj

Monday Morning


----------



## joanmary1

Green goddess S


----------



## Glenlady

Sulky sow


----------



## joanmary1

Winter wandering G


----------



## Glenlady

Glorious Geoff


----------



## joanmary1

Fluttering fan N


----------



## Glenlady

nattering Norah


----------



## joanmary1

High horse E


----------



## Glenlady

Easter egg


----------



## sandj

Greedy Guest


----------



## Margot in FL

Treacherous tornado


----------



## Glenlady

odious oyster


----------



## joanmary1

Red Raptor R


----------



## Glenlady

ridiculous rambling


----------



## joanmary1

Gadabout Greta A


----------



## Glenlady

awful anthrax - used that word to get away from y,s,and t's so next is X


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> awful anthrax - used that word to get away from y,s,and t's so next is X


Gee thanks!!!! :sm09:

Xavier's x-ray Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yves yfronts


----------



## joanmary1

Stripy shirt T


----------



## Glenlady

tiny treez ? :sm16:


----------



## joanmary1

Zany zigzagz


----------



## Glenlady

zorro zeebob


----------



## joanmary1

Big bowwow W


----------



## Glenlady

Willy Wonka- A

Good job it's only you and I playing Joan, others would think we're bonkers :sm02: :sm16:


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> Willy Wonka- A
> 
> Good job it's only you and I playing Joan, others would think we're bonkers :sm02: :sm16:


I thought we were bonkers Jan!

Andrew's aertex X


----------



## Glenlady

:sm02: Yes I think we are but we're having fun
Xeenas x-word


----------



## joanmary1

Double daft!


----------



## Glenlady

treacle tart


----------



## joanmary1

Tasty treat T


----------



## Glenlady

toasted trumpet


----------



## joanmary1

Tommy's thorax X

Off for lunch now...


----------



## Glenlady

joanmary1 said:


> Tommy's thorax X
> 
> Off for lunch now...


Was just going to say the same, see ya later


----------



## Glenlady

Xaviers x-word
off to bed now, play tomorrow, night night x


----------



## joanmary1

Double duty Y

Good morning!


----------



## Glenlady

Yabba dabba doo, yay.
and good morning to you. :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## joanmary1

:sm09: :sm09: 

Young Yaffle E


----------



## Glenlady

early evening


----------



## sandj

Great Graduate


----------



## joanmary1

Emerald earring G


----------



## Glenlady

Great garnet


----------



## Margot in FL

Tiresome Ted


----------



## joanmary1

Daffy duck K


----------



## Glenlady

Kevins kitten


----------



## sandj

Nice Nap


----------



## joanmary1

Pink pachyderm M


----------



## sandj

Masters Moment


----------



## joanmary1

Treacle tart T


----------



## Glenlady

Turkey trot


----------



## sandj

Tiny Trolley


----------



## Glenlady

Yapping yuppy


----------



## joanmary1

Yawning Yellowhammer R


----------



## Glenlady

randy robin :sm12: :sm15:


----------



## joanmary1

Naughty Nuthatch H


----------



## Mary Cardiff

Horrible Henry


----------



## joanmary1

Young yachtsman N


----------



## Glenlady

nosey Norma


----------



## joanmary1

Ant Army Y


----------



## sandj

Yesterday Years


----------



## joanmary1

Salmon salad D


----------



## Glenlady

Dopey Dora


----------



## Margot in FL

Accidental application


----------



## joanmary1

Nutty Nancy Y


----------



## Glenlady

yellow yarns-S


----------



## joanmary1

Soya sausages S


----------



## Glenlady

silver salver


----------



## sandj

Ranger Rick


----------



## joanmary1

Kids kindergarten N


----------



## sandj

Nutty Notes


----------



## Glenlady

sizzling sausage


----------



## Margot in FL

Erudite Englishman


----------



## Glenlady

newest novel


----------



## joanmary1

Low ledge E


----------



## Glenlady

Even edge


----------



## joanmary1

Extra edge E


----------



## Glenlady

easy escallop :sm07:


----------



## joanmary1

Pretty pillow W


----------



## Glenlady

Wally walrus


----------



## joanmary1

Silly string G


----------



## sandj

Great Gush


----------



## joanmary1

Happy hour R


----------



## Glenlady

rowdy ruffians


----------



## joanmary1

Simon Smith (and his amazing dancing bear!) H


----------



## sandj

Huge Hug


----------



## Glenlady

joanmary1 said:


> Simon Smith (and his amazing dancing bear!) H


Oh yes, I remember him


----------



## Glenlady

Humphrey hen


----------



## joanmary1

Nagging Nancy Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yearly yamaha


----------



## joanmary1

Action automaton N


----------



## Glenlady

Noble Norman


----------



## sandj

Never Named


----------



## Margot in FL

Dreadful Disease


----------



## Glenlady

early evening


----------



## joanmary1

Goose gaggle E


----------



## Glenlady

early election?


----------



## joanmary1

No nonsense E (next time)


----------



## Glenlady

'eaven 'elp-us :sm16:


----------



## CornishKnitter

Sunny summer


----------



## Glenlady

really rusty


----------



## joanmary1

Yarn yardage E


----------



## Glenlady

equivocal elephant :sm23:


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> equivocal elephant :sm23:


good one!

Tyrannical Tyrannosaurus S :sm09:


----------



## Margot in FL

Savage Serpent


----------



## Glenlady

tremendous tiger


----------



## Margot in FL

Ridiculous Reptile


----------



## joanmary1

Exuberant editor R


----------



## Glenlady

revolting refreshment


----------



## joanmary1

Tablespoon of tagliatelle E


----------



## Glenlady

eating excites


----------



## joanmary1

Safe sex X


----------



## Glenlady

Thankx Joan

xtra x'ssss


----------



## joanmary1

Simple salad D


----------



## Glenlady

Dirty dancing- G


----------



## sandj

Great Greenery


----------



## Glenlady

Yorkshire yam


----------



## joanmary1

Marmalade munch H


----------



## Glenlady

horseradish hummus


----------



## sandj

Super Slushie


----------



## Glenlady

Excited Ernie


----------



## sandj

Early Easter


----------



## Margot in FL

Russian Roulette


----------



## Glenlady

ebony ear-ring


----------



## joanmary1

Greenhouse growth H


----------



## Glenlady

Henrys horse


----------



## Margot in FL

Endearing Epilogue


----------



## joanmary1

Easy exercise E


----------



## Glenlady

exercise exempt :sm15: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1

Terrible trouble!! E


----------



## sandj

Elegant Evening


----------



## joanmary1

Green gables S


----------



## sandj

Short Study


----------



## Glenlady

yodelling yobbo


----------



## joanmary1

Oval orange E


----------



## Glenlady

envious Ethel


----------



## joanmary1

Level ladder R


----------



## sandj

Real Rabbit


----------



## Glenlady

traumatised thread


----------



## joanmary1

Dabbling duck K


----------



## Glenlady

Kangaroo knee


----------



## joanmary1

Extra eclair R


----------



## Glenlady

rednose rudolph


----------



## joanmary1

Hot Horseradish H


----------



## Glenlady

heavy hail


----------



## sandj

Long Loop


----------



## Margot in FL

Perfect Plaits


----------



## BrattyPatty

Where has Grandmann been? I haven't seen her playing the word games for a while.


----------



## BrattyPatty

Stringy spaghetti I


----------



## Glenlady

ignorant Ingrid


----------



## joanmary1

BrattyPatty said:


> Where has Grandmann been? I haven't seen her playing the word games for a while.


She's having a break from Kp.


----------



## joanmary1

Duck down N


----------



## Glenlady

never never


----------



## joanmary1

Ruby ring G


----------



## Glenlady

great grandma (that me x3) :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1

Animal antics S


----------



## Glenlady

sherbert sweets


----------



## joanmary1

Special Sunday Y


----------



## Glenlady

yesterdays yorkie-- (pud) E


----------



## Margot in FL

Ecstatic Ernest


----------



## Glenlady

Titilating Tommy


----------



## Margot in FL

Yokel Yodelling


----------



## joanmary1

Good gracious S


----------



## Glenlady

sunny smile


----------



## sandj

Exotic Emu


----------



## joanmary1

Untidy umbrella A


----------



## Glenlady

Amelia Goulez :sm07: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> Amelia Goulez :sm07: :sm02:


Where's the second "A" Jan?

Zany Zebra A


----------



## Glenlady

joanmary1 said:


> Where's the second "A" Jan?
> 
> Zany Zebra A


Ooops had a senior moment


----------



## sandj

Animal Act


----------



## Glenlady

terrifying tarantula


----------



## joanmary1

Abject apology Y


----------



## sandj

Continue with a

Apparently April 

????


----------



## Glenlady

Lively Larry


----------



## Margot in FL

Yawing Yachtsman


----------



## sandj

Nighttime Newspaper


----------



## Margot in FL

Ridiculously Reticent


----------



## Glenlady

recording RAP


----------



## joanmary1

Pink pom-pom M


----------



## Glenlady

Maurice's marrow


----------



## Margot in FL

White Wimple


----------



## Glenlady

Elsies emerald


----------



## Margot in FL

Devoted Dalmatian


----------



## Glenlady

Normans nasturtium


----------



## joanmary1

Mixed messages S


----------



## Glenlady

Sams sausage


----------



## sandj

Eat Enough


----------



## joanmary1

Horrible habit T


----------



## Glenlady

Toe tickling


----------



## sandj

Great Grub


----------



## Glenlady

bacon butty (for those of you in US it's a bacon sandwich) :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1

Yachtsman's yogurt T


----------



## sandj

They Think


----------



## joanmary1

Kitchen kedgeree E


----------



## Glenlady

early evening


----------



## joanmary1

Green gown N


----------



## sandj

Nicest Nomad


----------



## Glenlady

dreadful danger


----------



## Margot in FL

Robust Redcoat


----------



## Glenlady

tin trumpet


----------



## joanmary1

Trumpton Town N 

Do you remember!


----------



## Glenlady

Yes I do remember--Pugh, Pugh, Barney Mcgrew, Cuthbert, Dibble and Grub :sm02: 

Niddy Noddy


----------



## sandj

Yappy Youth


----------



## Margot in FL

Horrible Histrionics


----------



## sandj

Sixty Six


----------



## Glenlady

seventy seven :sm15:


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> Yes I do remember--Pugh, Pugh, Barney Mcgrew, Cuthbert, Dibble and Grub :sm02:
> 
> Niddy Noddy


Those of us of a certain age never forget Pugh, Pugh etc

:sm09: :sm11:


----------



## joanmary1

No no Nanette E


----------



## Glenlady

easy exersize


----------



## joanmary1

Extra economies S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sultry Sweetheart


----------



## Margot in FL

joanmary1 said:


> Those of us of a certain age never forget Pugh, Pugh etc
> 
> :sm09: :sm11:


I seem to remember my little brother watching Camberwick Green.


----------



## Glenlady

treacle tart


----------



## joanmary1

Trying times S


----------



## Glenlady

Sultry Sally


----------



## Margot in FL

Yuri’s Yurt


----------



## joanmary1

Tommy's top-hat T


----------



## Glenlady

Tinas tent


----------



## joanmary1

Tania's tiara A


----------



## Glenlady

Alfs asparagus


----------



## joanmary1

Simon's socks S


----------



## Glenlady

Sallys smalls


----------



## joanmary1

Sammy's sailor-suit T


----------



## Glenlady

treacle toffee


----------



## joanmary1

Eerie echo O


----------



## Glenlady

optimistic optomerist


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> optimistic optomerist


Don't try saying that when you've had a few! :sm09: :sm11:

Tongue twister R


----------



## sandj

Rippled Row


----------



## joanmary1

Wobbly window W


----------



## Glenlady

wet wellies


----------



## joanmary1

Smelly socks S


----------



## Glenlady

silk suspenders :sm16:


----------



## joanmary1

Slinky sashay Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yeoville yurt


----------



## joanmary1

Timothy Tittlemouse E


----------



## sandj

Earth Energy


----------



## Margot in FL

Yellow Yarrow


----------



## Glenlady

Willy Wonka


----------



## joanmary1

Appetising apple E


----------



## Glenlady

extra excited


----------



## sandj

Delightful Dream


----------



## Glenlady

miserable Margaret


----------



## sandj

Three Timer


----------



## Glenlady

raspberries n rhubarb


----------



## Margot in FL

Belligerent Boris


----------



## sandj

Summer Surf


----------



## joanmary1

Sugary sweet T


----------



## sandj

joanmary1 said:


> Sugary sweet T


It was Surf so an F is the next letter


----------



## joanmary1

sandj said:


> It was Surf so an F is the next letter


Senior moment! :sm12:

Finish fast T


----------



## sandj

Tic Toc


----------



## joanmary1

Cuckoo clock K


----------



## sandj

Kind Karma


----------



## Glenlady

Surly Stan


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> Surly Stan


Your turn for Senior moment, should start "A" :sm11:

Acrobatic actor R


----------



## Glenlady

Ooops too many g &t's :sm16: 

Retiring rhino


----------



## sandj

Overnight Oatmeal

Next is L


----------



## Glenlady

lacy lingerie


----------



## joanmary1

Exotic elixir R


----------



## sandj

Red Ranch 

Next H


----------



## Glenlady

Harriets hairnet


----------



## sandj

Tease Talk


----------



## Glenlady

Kates kitty


----------



## sandj

Yo Yankees


----------



## Margot in FL

Syncopated Saxophone


----------



## sandj

Excellent Enchilada


----------



## Glenlady

adamant Ada


----------



## joanmary1

Ancient Aztec C


----------



## Glenlady

Colin croaked


----------



## joanmary1

Dennis Dachshund D


----------



## Glenlady

Dopey Danny


----------



## joanmary1

Yacking yobs S


----------



## Glenlady

Sultry Selina


----------



## joanmary1

Abracadabra Abraham M


----------



## Glenlady

Mucky Mark


----------



## joanmary1

Kirsty's kaftan N


----------



## Glenlady

nancys nightie


----------



## sandj

Eight Eclairs


----------



## Glenlady

save some


----------



## sandj

Easy Enough


----------



## Glenlady

heavy haystack


----------



## joanmary1

Kawasaki kick K


----------



## Glenlady

knitting kitty


----------



## joanmary1

Yawning Yarwhip P


----------



## Glenlady

Police protection


----------



## joanmary1

Nannie's nankeen N


----------



## Glenlady

Nellys nostril


----------



## Margot in FL

Leading Libertarian


----------



## Glenlady

new novel


----------



## sandj

Luscious Lollipop


----------



## joanmary1

Peace pact T


----------



## Glenlady

Thorntons treacle toffee


----------



## joanmary1

Easter egg


----------



## Glenlady

greedy guts :sm15:


----------



## joanmary1

Sugary snacks S


----------



## Glenlady

sausage sandwich


----------



## joanmary1

Horrible hacker R


----------



## sandj

Rolls Royce


----------



## joanmary1

Ease earache E


----------



## sandj

Eastern Eggroll

Next L


----------



## joanmary1

Little lamb B


----------



## Glenlady

Beef burger


----------



## joanmary1

Red radish H


----------



## sandj

Hard Hat

Next T


----------



## Glenlady

Tipsy treat


----------



## joanmary1

Treacle Tart T

Remember schools lunches??


----------



## sandj

Trade Tea


----------



## Glenlady

athletic Angela


----------



## joanmary1

All aboard D


----------



## Margot in FL

Donald Duck


----------



## Glenlady

kids kite


----------



## sandj

Even Eight 

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tedious Treatment


----------



## sandj

Tried To 

Next O


----------



## BrattyPatty

Obnoxious octopus S


----------



## Glenlady

sparkling sapphire


----------



## joanmary1

Exciting emerald D


----------



## sandj

Dog Dish


----------



## joanmary1

Horrid habit T


----------



## Glenlady

Tall Tim


----------



## Margot in FL

Measly Mouthful


----------



## Glenlady

lengthy lecture


----------



## sandj

Eye Exam 

M


----------



## joanmary1

Eclectic eggs S


----------



## sandj

joanmary1 said:


> Eclectic eggs S


It was M


----------



## joanmary1

sandj said:


> It was M


You were faster than I was, we both responded to Glenlady!

Mouldy manure E


----------



## sandj

Egg Experment 

Next T


----------



## Glenlady

Tea time


----------



## joanmary1

Eat eclairs S


----------



## Glenlady

special sensation


----------



## joanmary1

Naughty "but" Nice


----------



## sandj

Elementary Ed


----------



## joanmary1

Dainty dancer R


----------



## Glenlady

Regal rose


----------



## joanmary1

Eager earthworm M


----------



## sandj

Mindful Magic 

Next is C


----------



## joanmary1

Cheddar cheese E


----------



## sandj

Egg etching 

G


----------



## Glenlady

Gordon the gopher


----------



## sandj

Rex Rabbit 

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tilly Terrapin


----------



## sandj

Northern Nighthawk 

K


----------



## joanmary1

King Kong G


----------



## Glenlady

George giggled


----------



## joanmary1

Diddling Donald D


----------



## Glenlady

Dallying Daisy


----------



## joanmary1

Yearly yacht-race E


----------



## Glenlady

easy rider


----------



## joanmary1

Road Runner R


----------



## Glenlady

Riddle-me- ree


----------



## joanmary1

Elephants ears S


----------



## Glenlady

Smiling sealion


----------



## Margot in FL

Nonsensical Narwhal


----------



## joanmary1

Looby Lou U


----------



## Glenlady

universal uprising


----------



## Margot in FL

Gracious Giving


----------



## Glenlady

going ga-ga :sm16:


----------



## Margot in FL

Animal Antics


----------



## joanmary1

Sausage sizzle E


----------



## sandj

Easter Event 

T


----------



## Glenlady

Teatime treats


----------



## joanmary1

Shiny saddle E


----------



## Glenlady

early evening


----------



## sandj

Green Goblins

S


----------



## joanmary1

Silver spurs S


----------



## Glenlady

singing sparrow


----------



## joanmary1

Wasp waist T


----------



## Glenlady

Turkey trot


----------



## joanmary1

Tabby Tom M


----------



## Glenlady

moaning minnie


----------



## joanmary1

Eagle's eyrie E


----------



## Glenlady

Evelyns ear-ring


----------



## joanmary1

Geraldine's greyhound D


----------



## Glenlady

donkeys doodle :sm16:


----------



## joanmary1

Eric's easel L


----------



## sandj

Likable Lion


----------



## Glenlady

nearly new


----------



## joanmary1

Wacky wine E


----------



## Glenlady

eagle egg


----------



## joanmary1

Gooey gunge E


----------



## Glenlady

elephants ear


----------



## joanmary1

Red rosebud D


----------



## Glenlady

dreadful dandelion


----------



## joanmary1

Nasty 'niff F


----------



## Glenlady

funny features


----------



## joanmary1

Sweet 'n sour R


----------



## Glenlady

round robin


----------



## Margot in FL

Nothing New


----------



## joanmary1

Wet weekend D


----------



## Glenlady

double dare


----------



## sandj

Do Draw 

Next W


----------



## Glenlady

weeks work


----------



## sandj

Kit Kat


----------



## Glenlady

tit for tat


----------



## joanmary1

Tatty ted D


----------



## Glenlady

Dosy dormouse


----------



## sandj

Easygoing Eskimo

O


----------



## joanmary1

Odd Oak K


----------



## Margot in FL

Kenyan Kumquats


----------



## joanmary1

Silken shawl L


----------



## Glenlady

onion omelette


----------



## sandj

Epic Energy


----------



## joanmary1

Yahoo yuppy Y


----------



## sandj

Yellowstone Yosemite 

E


----------



## joanmary1

Early Egyptian N


----------



## sandj

Number Nineteen 

N


----------



## joanmary1

New nuance E


----------



## Glenlady

Emergency exam


----------



## joanmary1

Milly Molly Mandy Y


----------



## Glenlady

Ying & Yang


----------



## joanmary1

Green goddess S


----------



## Glenlady

Sweet Sue


----------



## joanmary1

Eerie echo O


----------



## sandj

Oh Ok


----------



## Glenlady

Korky kangeroo


----------



## joanmary1

Orange object T


----------



## Glenlady

tangerine trifle


----------



## sandj

Evergreen Eggs

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Super Sister


----------



## Glenlady

rented donkey


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> rented donkey


Whoops! Where is the second "R"?

:sm09:

Roger rabbit T


----------



## Glenlady

joanmary1 said:


> Whoops! Where is the second "R"?
> 
> :sm09:
> 
> Roger rabbit T


** early morning, brains not engaged yet
toothless tiger


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> ** early morning, brains not engaged yet
> toothless tiger


I'll let you off then Jan! :sm11:

Right royal L


----------



## Glenlady

Thankyou Joan
Looby Lou


----------



## joanmary1

Untidy umbrella A


----------



## Glenlady

Aunt Avril


----------



## sandj

Lincoln Log

G


----------



## joanmary1

Gaggle of Geese E


----------



## Glenlady

Grumpy gorilla


----------



## joanmary1

Animal antics S


----------



## Glenlady

Slow sloth


----------



## Margot in FL

Hungry Hippos


----------



## joanmary1

Sharp sabre E


----------



## Margot in FL

Eagle’s Eyrie


----------



## joanmary1

Eleventh event T


----------



## Glenlady

Terrible treason


----------



## joanmary1

Nestling Natterjack K


----------



## Glenlady

kinky kookaburra


----------



## joanmary1

Aunties Acacia A


----------



## sandj

Antique Arrow

W


----------



## joanmary1

Wandering Wallaby Y


----------



## sandj

Yellow Yoshi 

Next i


----------



## joanmary1

Ideal interior R


----------



## sandj

Royal Razz 

Next is Z


----------



## Glenlady

thanks sandj
zippy zither


----------



## joanmary1

Rate rebate E


----------



## Glenlady

electric energy


----------



## sandj

Yippee Yay


----------



## Margot in FL

Yellow Yolk


----------



## sandj

Knit Kfb

Next b


----------



## Glenlady

brown bread


----------



## joanmary1

Dear Dachshund D


----------



## Glenlady

Dear Deidre


----------



## joanmary1

Eagle eyed D


----------



## Glenlady

diddle de dum


----------



## joanmary1

Macebearing Mayor R


----------



## Glenlady

really revolting


----------



## joanmary1

Green garberdine E


----------



## Glenlady

easily entered


----------



## joanmary1

Dandy Dinmont T


----------



## Glenlady

tormenting teen


----------



## joanmary1

New newspaper R


----------



## Glenlady

Right -- off to make a bakewell tart to take to my son and dd/inlaws for pudding l'm going there for dinner later, joined by g/son & his wife who are expecting their first baby, I see cardis on the needles-- and 2nd g/son

Right I'll return --N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nesting Nightingale


----------



## joanmary1

Eager earthworm M


----------



## Glenlady

marauding magpie


----------



## joanmary1

Eccentric editor R


----------



## sandj

Enjoy Glenlady! 

Rabbit Run

Next is N


----------



## joanmary1

No news S


----------



## sandj

Spring Break


----------



## joanmary1

sandj said:


> Spring Break


Oops, no second "S"


----------



## sandj

joanmary1 said:


> Oops, no second "S"


Just thought of that! Lol

Second Sleep


----------



## joanmary1

Pink panther R


----------



## sandj

Rice Ratio


----------



## joanmary1

Orange Oranutang G


----------



## Glenlady

green grass


----------



## joanmary1

Scarlet serpent T


----------



## Glenlady

terrified T-rex


----------



## joanmary1

'xolotl's xray Y


----------



## Glenlady

Ying Yang


----------



## sandj

Greatest Golf 

F


----------



## joanmary1

Fancy fajitas S


----------



## Glenlady

sausage 'n smash----- do you remember the smash advert on TV Joan ?


----------



## Margot in FL

Hilarious Hiccuping


----------



## Glenlady

glorious gardenias


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> sausage 'n smash----- do you remember the smash advert on TV Joan ?


Yes, Jan, I still have a little model of a Smash "alien"

Silly slippers S


----------



## sandj

Smoke Shop

Next is P


----------



## Glenlady

prickly pear


----------



## sandj

Red Radish


----------



## Margot in FL

Hotlips Houlihan


----------



## joanmary1

National news S


----------



## Glenlady

Margot in FL said:


> Hotlips Houlihan


Brilliant, loved her


----------



## Glenlady

smelly sock


----------



## joanmary1

Karate kid D


----------



## Glenlady

dynamic duo


----------



## joanmary1

Odd Octpus S


----------



## Glenlady

sherbert sweets


----------



## joanmary1

Salmon steak K


----------



## Glenlady

kipper kedgeree-- supposed to use haddock I know, but this is a game :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> kipper kedgeree-- supposed to use haddock I know, but this is a game :sm02: :sm02:


I'll let you off! :sm11:

Energetic Elf F


----------



## Glenlady

Frisky fairy


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow Yaffle E


----------



## Glenlady

Easily entertained


----------



## joanmary1

Dopey dwarf F


----------



## Glenlady

fruit fancies


----------



## sandj

Strawberry Soda


----------



## Margot in FL

Antiquated Automobile


----------



## Glenlady

eating escargot (yuk) -- T


----------



## Margot in FL

Third Trimester


----------



## joanmary1

Rapid reply Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yankee Years


----------



## joanmary1

Sparkling stars S


----------



## Glenlady

Stars n stripes


----------



## joanmary1

Sticky stuff F


----------



## Glenlady

furry friend


----------



## joanmary1

Drip dried D


----------



## Glenlady

Donald duck


----------



## joanmary1

Kitchen knife E


----------



## Glenlady

Electric eyelashcurler


----------



## sandj

Rainy Road


----------



## Glenlady

Dippy Dora


----------



## joanmary1

Dripping downpipe E


----------



## sandj

Eastern Earthbound


----------



## joanmary1

Damask drapes S


----------



## Glenlady

silk suspenders


----------



## joanmary1

Shredded salmon N


----------



## Glenlady

News of Notre Dame, how sad and what a loss.


----------



## sandj

Native Navajo

O


----------



## Margot in FL

Occasional Orator


----------



## Glenlady

Rapid racers


----------



## Margot in FL

Sisters Sashaying


----------



## Glenlady

gorilla glue


----------



## Margot in FL

Extra Eggs


----------



## sandj

Soft Serve


----------



## Glenlady

exciting experiment


----------



## sandj

Tall Taj 

J


----------



## Glenlady

Jump jack


----------



## joanmary1

Kiddies kites S


----------



## Glenlady

sherbert sucker ( with licourice straw) remember ?


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> sherbert sucker ( with licourice straw) remember ?


Yes!

Red Rowntrees-pastille E


----------



## sandj

Eggs Everyday


----------



## joanmary1

Yarn yardage D


----------



## Glenlady

double dandelion


----------



## joanmary1

Naughty nannygoat T


----------



## sandj

Texas Tornado

Next O


----------



## Glenlady

ordinary octopus


----------



## sandj

Shake Shack


----------



## Margot in FL

Klutzy Kangaroo


----------



## BrattyPatty

Obnoxious Orangutan N


----------



## Glenlady

Kookaburra kahuna


----------



## joanmary1

Albino Axolotl L


----------



## sandj

Lush Land


----------



## joanmary1

Dainty dewdrop P


----------



## sandj

Pretty Pup


----------



## joanmary1

Printed prescription N


----------



## Glenlady

Nosey neighbour


----------



## joanmary1

Rudolph red-nosed Reindeer R


----------



## Glenlady

Rent-a-room


----------



## joanmary1

Mackays marmalade E


----------



## sandj

Eggs Expired 

D


----------



## Glenlady

joanmary1 said:


> Mackays marmalade E


MMMM my fave marmalade


----------



## Glenlady

Dumkin' donuts =S


----------



## sandj

Sunday Snow

W


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> MMMM my fave marmalade


And mine!! 
:sm11:

Window works S


----------



## Glenlady

Stormy sea


----------



## joanmary1

Autumn-glory apple E


----------



## Glenlady

easy essay


----------



## sandj

Yellow Yacht 

T


----------



## Glenlady

terrible trash


----------



## joanmary1

Horrible Horace E


----------



## Glenlady

eerie earwig


----------



## joanmary1

Greedy guinea-pig G


----------



## Glenlady

geraniums growing


----------



## sandj

Good Gopher


----------



## joanmary1

Rosie red D


----------



## Glenlady

dirty deed


----------



## Margot in FL

Distracted Donkey


----------



## sandj

Yearning Yarn


----------



## Glenlady

needless narcissism


----------



## joanmary1

Money making G


----------



## Glenlady

genuine guru


----------



## sandj

Used Umbrella


----------



## Glenlady

apricots 'n apples


----------



## joanmary1

Ugly ungulate E


----------



## Margot in FL

Evil Entity


----------



## joanmary1

Yester year R


----------



## Margot in FL

Raucous Raccoons


----------



## joanmary1

Strained soup P


----------



## Glenlady

surly senator


----------



## Glenlady

rubbery ryvita


----------



## Glenlady

plump penguin


----------



## sandj

Next Nap

P


----------



## Glenlady

Puppy's pedigree


----------



## joanmary1

Plump pig G


----------



## Glenlady

grimey gumboots


----------



## joanmary1

Stripy socks S


----------



## Glenlady

silk stockings


----------



## joanmary1

Slippery slug G


----------



## Glenlady

gentle gorilla


----------



## joanmary1

Able Aardvark K


----------



## Glenlady

kissing koolers- (lip balm)
S


----------



## joanmary1

Slick salesman N


----------



## Glenlady

Normans nana


----------



## joanmary1

Ancient artefacts S


----------



## Glenlady

silver spoon


----------



## Margot in FL

Noxious Nuisance


----------



## sandj

Easter England

D


----------



## Margot in FL

Debilitating Disease


----------



## sandj

Enjoy Everything


----------



## Margot in FL

God Given


----------



## Glenlady

not nice


----------



## joanmary1

Eleven eclairs S


----------



## Glenlady

joanmary1 said:


> Eleven eclairs S


Hope you share with us Joan-- I rather like them :sm02:

strawberry spongecake- E


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> Hope you share with us Joan-- I rather like them :sm02:
> 
> strawberry spongecake- E


I'd share if I had some Jan, I'm partial to them too!! :sm11:

Exciting eating G


----------



## Glenlady

Graceful Gert


----------



## joanmary1

Treacle tart T 

Did you have that at school Jan?


----------



## Glenlady

joanmary1 said:


> Treacle tart T
> 
> Did you have that at school Jan?


Yes we did with custard if you asked for it.


----------



## Glenlady

Tipsy trifle


----------



## joanmary1

Emerald eardrops S


----------



## Glenlady

single sausages


----------



## sandj

Spicy Salami

Next I


----------



## Glenlady

invisible ink
you almost got me thinking there


----------



## joanmary1

Kamikaze Kangaroo O


----------



## Glenlady

overzealous orangutan


----------



## joanmary1

Northern Nuthatch H


----------



## Margot in FL

Hidden Heartache


----------



## joanmary1

Dare I say - Easter egg G :sm11:


----------



## Margot in FL

Galleons Galore


----------



## Glenlady

elephants ears


----------



## joanmary1

Smart soldier R


----------



## Glenlady

road runner


----------



## joanmary1

Rhode-island red D


----------



## Glenlady

Dick Dastardly


----------



## joanmary1

Yeovil Yachtsman N


----------



## Glenlady

noisy nippers


----------



## joanmary1

Sharp scissors S


----------



## Glenlady

sleepy sister R

night night see you tomorrow


----------



## sandj

Really Raining 

G


----------



## Glenlady

goalie gloves


----------



## joanmary1

Shiny secateurs S


----------



## Glenlady

silver spoon


----------



## joanmary1

Nancy's nailbrush H


----------



## Glenlady

Harriots hairbrush


----------



## joanmary1

Harry's hovel L


----------



## Glenlady

Lils lipstick


----------



## joanmary1

Kenny's kayak K


----------



## Glenlady

Kit-Kat--- yummy-- T


----------



## joanmary1

Twix treat T :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady

toasted tea-cake


----------



## joanmary1

Edna's eclair R 

Nearly lunchtime - getting hungry!


----------



## Glenlady

Ridiculous Rodney

yes I'm feeling a bit peckish, cheese sandwich bag of cheese n onion crisps and coffee.Might have a hot x bun too(bit naughty)
Enjoy yours.
Y


----------



## sandj

Yellow Yield


----------



## Margot in FL

Yelping Yearling


----------



## Margot in FL

Sorry!
Dreadful Disaster


----------



## Glenlady

rowdy rebel


----------



## joanmary1

Lurex lace E


----------



## Glenlady

exquisite entrelac


----------



## joanmary1

Complicated crochet T


----------



## Glenlady

Tidy tatting


----------



## joanmary1

Garnet gewgaw W


----------



## Glenlady

whinging wimp


----------



## sandj

Pineapple Pie


----------



## joanmary1

Edited email L


----------



## Glenlady

lilac lupin


----------



## joanmary1

Naughty Nellie E


----------



## Glenlady

ebony eyelash


----------



## joanmary1

Hazel hairdo O


----------



## Glenlady

old oak


----------



## joanmary1

Karate kid D


----------



## Glenlady

digital design


----------



## joanmary1

Narwal's niche E


----------



## sandj

Easter Enjoyment 

T


----------



## joanmary1

Toy town N


----------



## Glenlady

Tea for two


----------



## joanmary1

Open ocean N


----------



## Glenlady

never never (give up ) -R


----------



## joanmary1

Ragged raglan N

Off to get the dinner now!!!


----------



## sandj

Neat Nest

T


----------



## joanmary1

Time Team M


----------



## Glenlady

Mother Mary


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yeast T


----------



## sandj

Toasted Tofu 

U


----------



## joanmary1

Ugly umbrella A


----------



## Glenlady

Aunt Aggie


----------



## sandj

Evergreen Egg


----------



## Margot in FL

Grinning Giggles


----------



## sandj

Sea Slug


----------



## joanmary1

Green goblin N


----------



## Glenlady

nobody nowhere


----------



## joanmary1

Everyone everywhere E


----------



## Glenlady

empty ears


----------



## joanmary1

Smart soul L


----------



## Glenlady

leather loafer


----------



## joanmary1

Roger rabbit T


----------



## Glenlady

Tommy Tittlemouse


----------



## joanmary1

Eric elephant T


----------



## Glenlady

Tiny Tears


----------



## Margot in FL

Silly String


----------



## Glenlady

gyroscope game


----------



## joanmary1

Eccentric eagle E


----------



## sandj

Even Eight


----------



## joanmary1

Ten times S


----------



## Glenlady

seven stars


----------



## joanmary1

Several sharks S


----------



## Glenlady

sirloin steak


----------



## joanmary1

King Kong G


----------



## Glenlady

gormless Gert


----------



## sandj

Thankful Today


----------



## joanmary1

Yesterday's Yeoman N


----------



## sandj

Not Narrow W


----------



## joanmary1

Wide window W


----------



## sandj

Western Wheat T


----------



## joanmary1

Tuesday the third D


----------



## sandj

Disco DJ 

J


----------



## joanmary1

Jelly jam pot T


----------



## sandj

Till Tomorrow 

W


----------



## Margot in FL

Weeping Willow


----------



## sandj

Work Week

K


----------



## joanmary1

Kitty kibble E


----------



## Margot in FL

Ebony Eggshell


----------



## joanmary1

Long legged D


----------



## sandj

Dainty Duck

K


----------



## Margot in FL

Krispy Kreme


----------



## joanmary1

Eclectic earful L


----------



## sandj

Long Look


----------



## joanmary1

King Kadder R


----------



## sandj

Rose Room 

M


----------



## joanmary1

Marilyn Monroe E


----------



## sandj

Earthy Egret


----------



## joanmary1

Try table-salt T


----------



## sandj

Tough Taffy


----------



## Margot in FL

Yapping Yorkie


----------



## sandj

East Elm 

M


----------



## Glenlady

'morning mumble
Haven't heard from any of you, hope all is well with you, have we had enough of this game?-- Jan


----------



## joanmary1

Extra energetic E 

I enjoy the contact and exercising my brain!!! :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady

Exercise everything-- G
Oh I'm glad the games still going,I enjoy the contact between us too
I haven't been here for the last two Easter days, been to my family for Easter treats and some nice meals with them.


----------



## sandj

I like learning new words, and agree with Joan it is good for the memory. 

Good Guess 

S


----------



## joanmary1

Several snakes S


----------



## sandj

Something Soft

T


----------



## joanmary1

Tachometer tracing G


----------



## Glenlady

getting greedy


----------



## joanmary1

Yummy Yak-milk K


----------



## Glenlady

Kathleens kitten


----------



## joanmary1

Nancy's nameplate E


----------



## Glenlady

Elaines evening-wear


----------



## joanmary1

Racehorse running G


----------



## Glenlady

Grey greyhound


----------



## joanmary1

Dancing derby Y


----------



## Glenlady

yum yum


----------



## sandj

Mud Mask


----------



## joanmary1

Kelp keeper R


----------



## Glenlady

ragged robin


----------



## joanmary1

Nice navy-blue E


----------



## sandj

Exciting Emoji

I


----------



## joanmary1

Indian ink K


----------



## Glenlady

Kellys key


----------



## sandj

Yellow Yucca

A


----------



## Margot in FL

Ailing Aspidistra


----------



## sandj

Airy Arctic 

C


----------



## Glenlady

African art


----------



## joanmary1

Tangled thistles S


----------



## Glenlady

Surprised swordfish


----------



## joanmary1

Horses hooves S


----------



## Glenlady

store shopping G
and thats where I'm off now, see ya later


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> store shopping G
> and thats where I'm off now, see ya later


Have fun, Jan.

Green gaberdine E


----------



## sandj

Oops There was C up there with Arctic 

Elephant Eating 

Pick C or G Next


----------



## joanmary1

Gadding Girl L


----------



## Glenlady

Lively lass


----------



## joanmary1

Sloppy shirt T


----------



## Glenlady

Trendy Trish


----------



## Candycounter1

Hairy Horse


----------



## joanmary1

Edited email L


----------



## Glenlady

exact engineering


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> exact engineering


Should have been "L" I think. :sm11:


----------



## sandj

Local library


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yardstick k


----------



## Glenlady

King Kong


----------



## joanmary1

Green goblin N


----------



## Glenlady

nasty Nathaniel


----------



## joanmary1

Laid-back Lawrence E


----------



## sandj

Eggs Etc


----------



## sandj

Eggs Etc


----------



## joanmary1

Chicken coop P


----------



## Glenlady

Poor play


----------



## joanmary1

Yawning Yeti I


----------



## sandj

Iconic Iceberg 

G


----------



## Glenlady

idle imagination


----------



## Glenlady

oops you beat me to it sanj 

Good gracious


----------



## sandj

Sum Symbol

L


----------



## Margot in FL

Lyrical Lullaby


----------



## sandj

Yodeling Yoda

A


----------



## Glenlady

adorable aunt


----------



## joanmary1

Thick thistles S


----------



## Glenlady

soothing salve


----------



## joanmary1

Eccentric Egret T


----------



## Glenlady

Tormenting telemarketing


----------



## Margot in FL

Gingerly Galloping


----------



## Glenlady

getting goosebumps


----------



## joanmary1

Supersonic speed D


----------



## Glenlady

dangerous definition


----------



## joanmary1

Navy-blue knickers S

Did you wear these in your youth, Jan?


----------



## Glenlady

joanmary1 said:


> Navy-blue knickers S
> 
> Did you wear these in your youth, Jan?


At school yes, and a little pocketon one of the legs for a hanky.

sailors song


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> At school yes, and a little pocket on one of the legs for a hanky.
> 
> Yes that was them!! :sm09: :sm11:
> 
> sailors song


General Gordon N


----------



## sandj

Newest Neighbor


----------



## Glenlady

nutty Noah


----------



## Glenlady

heavy handed


----------



## sandj

Doing Dishes

S


----------



## Glenlady

start sewing


----------



## sandj

Great Grub


----------



## Glenlady

Burnt burger


----------



## sandj

Red Robin 

Burger place here 

N


----------



## Glenlady

nothing new


----------



## joanmary1

Wet week K


----------



## Glenlady

knock kneed


----------



## Margot in FL

Dead Dragoon


----------



## Glenlady

night night----- see you tomorrow x
T


----------



## Margot in FL

Ta Ta


----------



## sandj

Airy Attic 

C


----------



## Margot in FL

Curt Curmudgeon


----------



## Glenlady

navigate North H


----------



## joanmary1

Head home E


----------



## Glenlady

East ender


----------



## joanmary1

Rowan range E


----------



## Glenlady

evening exercise


----------



## joanmary1

Eager Eagle E


----------



## Glenlady

exercise equipment T

no I'm not into exercise :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1

Two ton,

exercise is not for me either! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Glenlady

not now


----------



## Margot in FL

Well When


----------



## sandj

Next November


----------



## joanmary1

Running race E


----------



## Glenlady

Evening Echo


----------



## sandj

Original Oreos


----------



## joanmary1

Sugary Shorties S


----------



## Glenlady

salmon sandwich


----------



## joanmary1

happy haberdasher R


----------



## Glenlady

rabid rat


----------



## joanmary1

Timid toad D


----------



## Glenlady

daffy duck


----------



## joanmary1

Kitchen knives S


----------



## Glenlady

spicey spaghetti


----------



## joanmary1

icy igloo O


----------



## Glenlady

olive oil


----------



## joanmary1

Lemon lozenges S


----------



## Glenlady

sour sherbert


----------



## sandj

Thankful Today


----------



## Margot in FL

Youthful Yuppy


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow Yarrow W


----------



## Glenlady

youth years


----------



## joanmary1

Special sunrise E 

Not today though it's overcast!!


----------



## Glenlady

oops only just came on so you beat me to it

silly suasage


----------



## Glenlady

early Evelyn


----------



## joanmary1

Ever eager R


----------



## Glenlady

Roland rat


----------



## joanmary1

Tit for tat T


----------



## Glenlady

Terry Thomas


----------



## joanmary1

Simon Smith H


----------



## Glenlady

Harry Houdini


----------



## Margot in FL

Indigo Iris


----------



## Glenlady

Safety strap


----------



## joanmary1

Sandie Shaw W


----------



## Glenlady

Willie Whitelaw


----------



## Glenlady

and -- Wee willy winky :sm02:
now you have a choice 
W or Y


----------



## theresagsolet

Positive people


----------



## sandj

Envy Elvis


----------



## joanmary1

Secret squirrel L 

Is he known outside of the UK?


----------



## Glenlady

Larry lamb


----------



## joanmary1

Bugs Bunny Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yearly yield


----------



## sandj

Never heard of secret squirrel

Duck Duck (goose) 

K


----------



## joanmary1

"Secret Squirrel is a cartoon character created by Hanna-Barbera and also the name of his segment in The Atom Ant/Secret Squirrel Show, which debuted in 1965"

I don't remember seeing it, I just know the name.

Kenny's kilt T


----------



## Glenlady

Terrys tam 'oshanta


----------



## joanmary1

Another answer R


----------



## sandj

joanmary1 said:


> Another answer R


Yes I remember Secret Squirrel now!

Right Roundup


----------



## joanmary1

Pink Panther R


----------



## sandj

Red Rascal


----------



## joanmary1

Logout later R


----------



## Glenlady

Rolls Royce R 
I keep mine in the garage :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1

Endless enema A

Our Rolls is in for service! :sm09: :sm09: :sm11:


----------



## sandj

All Amazing


----------



## Glenlady

going ga-ga :sm16:


----------



## sandj

Art Appreciation


----------



## Margot in FL

Nick Nolte


----------



## Glenlady

Edna Everage


----------



## joanmary1

Eczema eruption N


----------



## Glenlady

Nivea nourishing (cream )
G


----------



## joanmary1

Good grease E


----------



## Glenlady

emollient enema


----------



## joanmary1

Absorb Aveeno O


----------



## sandj

Ok Outfit


----------



## Margot in FL

Overweight Osteopath


----------



## Margot in FL

Turnip Treat


----------



## Glenlady

tasty turnip


----------



## joanmary1

Pecan Pie E


----------



## sandj

Emu Egg


----------



## joanmary1

Goodness gracious S


----------



## sandj

Super Soft


----------



## joanmary1

Toasted toffee E


----------



## Glenlady

Eddie Eagle


----------



## joanmary1

Edward of England


----------



## Glenlady

Donald duck


----------



## sandj

Knit Knockers


----------



## joanmary1

Kevin Keegan N


----------



## Glenlady

Nellies nephew


----------



## joanmary1

Willie Whitelaw W


----------



## Glenlady

Wendy's weimaraner


----------



## joanmary1

Roger's Rottweiler R


----------



## Glenlady

Ruths rabbit


----------



## joanmary1

Tony's Tortoise E


----------



## Glenlady

Erics ear-wig


----------



## joanmary1

George's goat T


----------



## sandj

Time Traveler


----------



## joanmary1

Regular rag-man M


----------



## sandj

Mini Micro


----------



## Glenlady

olivers onions


----------



## sandj

Silly Stuff


----------



## Glenlady

filigree fabric


----------



## joanmary1

Enamel elf F


----------



## Glenlady

Funny Freda


----------



## joanmary1

Amusing Arthur R


----------



## Glenlady

really rough


----------



## joanmary1

High haystack K


----------



## Glenlady

Kevin Keegan


----------



## sandj

Night Now


----------



## Glenlady

wonder why


----------



## joanmary1

Your Yorkie E


----------



## Glenlady

Eton eateries


----------



## joanmary1

Subway selection N


----------



## Margot in FL

Next Newspaper


----------



## joanmary1

Running rascal L


----------



## Glenlady

leafy lanes


----------



## joanmary1

Southern suburbia A


----------



## Glenlady

amazing Aveeno
(it helps the eczema on my legs )


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> amazing Aveeno
> (it helps the eczema on my legs )


Did you know Aveeno now have another cream approved by the eczema society! Aveeno Dermexa Emollient Cream 200ml. I've just ordered some from Boots. I have awful problems with eczema and don't like to keep using steroid cream!

Olive oil L


----------



## sandj

Let’s Look


----------



## joanmary1

Kitty kibble E


----------



## Glenlady

joanmary1 said:


> Did you know Aveeno now have another cream approved by the eczema society! Aveeno Dermexa Emollient Cream 200ml. I've just ordered some from Boots. I have awful problems with eczema and don't like to keep using steroid cream!
> 
> Olive oil L


No Joan, thats a new one on me, will follow it up, thanks


----------



## Glenlady

extra emolient


----------



## sandj

Tony (the) Tiger


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> No Joan, thats a new one on me, will follow it up, thanks


We'll have to compare notes later, Jan!


----------



## joanmary1

Rupert's Ridgeback K


----------



## Glenlady

Kleenex kitchen (towel )
N


----------



## joanmary1

Nanook (of the) North H


----------



## Glenlady

Henry hoover R


----------



## joanmary1

Red rooster R


----------



## sandj

Really Runny


----------



## joanmary1

Yahoo yarn N


----------



## Glenlady

nylon nightie :sm16: remember them ?

E


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> nylon nightie :sm16: remember them ?
> 
> E


Yes and nylon sheets as well.

Eccentric egomaniac C


----------



## Glenlady

crochet cardigan N

Eww bri-nylon sheets, but didn't we think they were good


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> crochet cardigan N
> 
> Eww bri-nylon sheets, but didn't we think they were good


Laundering them was so easy!! My Grandma wore rubber-soled slippers in bed because it stopped her sliding!

Naughty Nanette E


----------



## Glenlady

Energetic Ethel


----------



## Margot in FL

Lovely Lola


----------



## sandj

An Attic 

Next is C


----------



## joanmary1

Catherine's carthorse E


----------



## Glenlady

everybody else


----------



## joanmary1

Everyone's ears S


----------



## Margot in FL

Slippery Sidewalk


----------



## Glenlady

kiss-me -Kate


----------



## sandj

Even Eighteen


----------



## Glenlady

Norman the nincompoop


----------



## sandj

Pretty Proud


----------



## Glenlady

dashing diva


----------



## sandj

April Angel

L


----------



## Glenlady

love letters


----------



## sandj

Shy Superhero


----------



## Glenlady

Opera in London


----------



## Margot in FL

Naughty Narwhal


----------



## joanmary1

London lights S


----------



## Glenlady

silly song


----------



## joanmary1

Giddy Goat T


----------



## Margot in FL

Traumatic Torticollis


----------



## joanmary1

Soppy Spaniel L


----------



## Glenlady

Lively labrador


----------



## joanmary1

Rolypoly Rottweiler R


----------



## Glenlady

riveting read


----------



## Margot in FL

Dreadful Disease


----------



## Glenlady

emergency exit


----------



## sandj

Tiny Torch


----------



## joanmary1

Hungry horse E


----------



## Glenlady

eating everything


----------



## joanmary1

Greedy gobbler R


----------



## Glenlady

ravenous Ralph


----------



## joanmary1

Hamper handle E


----------



## Glenlady

Eager Edna


----------



## joanmary1

Auntie Ada A


----------



## Glenlady

anonymous author


----------



## joanmary1

Rebel rouser R


----------



## Glenlady

royal rift


----------



## joanmary1

Temporary trouble E


----------



## Glenlady

egg experiment


----------



## joanmary1

Tea time E


----------



## Glenlady

eat & enjoy


----------



## sandj

Yoke Yolk


----------



## Glenlady

kindle keyboard


----------



## joanmary1

Dancing damsel L


----------



## sandj

Lemon Lime


----------



## Glenlady

ending employment


----------



## joanmary1

Treacle tart T


----------



## sandj

Tasty Thai

I


----------



## joanmary1

Idle imp P


----------



## Glenlady

Polly pocket


----------



## joanmary1

Tweedledee Tweedledum M


----------



## sandj

Monkey Magic 

C


----------



## Glenlady

copper cleaner


----------



## sandj

Real Rainbow


----------



## Glenlady

Wind in the Willows


----------



## sandj

Sun Shadow 

W


----------



## joanmary1

Willy Wonka A

I hate that film but my husband likes it!!


----------



## Glenlady

apple & almond (tart)


----------



## joanmary1

Table tennis S


----------



## Glenlady

something sinister


----------



## sandj

Rum Recipes


----------



## Glenlady

Spicy stew


----------



## sandj

Well Wishing


----------



## Glenlady

ground ginger


----------



## sandj

Run Roughshod


----------



## Glenlady

dirty dozen


----------



## joanmary1

Naughty Nina A


----------



## Glenlady

any answers


----------



## sandj

Small Stitch


----------



## joanmary1

Halfway house E


----------



## Glenlady

extra energy


----------



## sandj

Yippee Ya


----------



## Margot in FL

Acute Accent


----------



## Glenlady

try to


----------



## joanmary1

Open out T


----------



## Glenlady

talking turkey


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yacht T


----------



## Glenlady

test tube


----------



## joanmary1

Excessive ego O


----------



## Glenlady

only one


----------



## joanmary1

Extra earnings S


----------



## Glenlady

slow start


----------



## joanmary1

Tiny Tim M


----------



## Glenlady

Might melt


----------



## joanmary1

Treacle toffee E


----------



## Glenlady

Every emotion


----------



## Glenlady

joanmary1 said:


> Treacle toffee E


Love Thorntons


----------



## sandj

Smallest Skein


----------



## Margot in FL

Novel Notion


----------



## joanmary1

New notions S


----------



## Glenlady

selfish starfish


----------



## joanmary1

Huge Halibut T


----------



## Glenlady

tiny trout


----------



## joanmary1

Tasty Tuna A


----------



## Glenlady

angry aligator


----------



## joanmary1

Raging rabbit T


----------



## Glenlady

tormenting turtle


----------



## joanmary1

Excitable Elephant T


----------



## Glenlady

Tommee Tippee


----------



## joanmary1

Educated Earthworm


----------



## Glenlady

moving machinery


----------



## joanmary1

Yucky yogurt T


----------



## Glenlady

tangerine trainers


----------



## joanmary1

Scarlet slippers S


----------



## Glenlady

stinky sox :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> stinky sox :sm02:


Phew!! :sm11:

Xavier's xray Y


----------



## Glenlady

yellow yam


----------



## Margot in FL

Mysterious Molly


----------



## sandj

Yoke Yoga


----------



## Margot in FL

Agoraphobic Aunt


----------



## sandj

Table Tennis


----------



## Margot in FL

Soft Shoe


----------



## joanmary1

Empty envelope E


----------



## Glenlady

easily excited


----------



## joanmary1

Defrost dinner R


----------



## sandj

Red Riding (Hood)

G


----------



## Glenlady

grilled goose


----------



## joanmary1

Eat (the) egg G


----------



## Glenlady

greasy gammon


----------



## joanmary1

Nice nibbles S

Off to lunch now.....


----------



## Glenlady

see ya soon N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nesting Nuthatch


----------



## joanmary1

Happy Hippopotamus S


----------



## Glenlady

Swaggering sailor


----------



## joanmary1

Rolling roller-coaster R


----------



## Glenlady

rosy red


----------



## sandj

Drew Drop


----------



## Glenlady

pea pod


----------



## sandj

Double Dynamic 

C


----------



## Glenlady

crystal cut (glass)
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tame Toad D


----------



## Glenlady

dare- devil dick K


----------



## joanmary1

Kipper kibble E


----------



## sandj

Eat Enough


----------



## joanmary1

Heavy hail L


----------



## Glenlady

leaden loaf F


----------



## joanmary1

Fried fish H


----------



## sandj

Holly Hill


----------



## Glenlady

lean lamb


----------



## joanmary1

Bubble bath H


----------



## sandj

Hawthorn Herb


----------



## Glenlady

best boots


----------



## Margot in FL

Silly Sooty


----------



## sandj

Yakety Yak 

K


----------



## Margot in FL

Krispy Kreme


----------



## joanmary1

Eccentric Eric C


----------



## Glenlady

Coy Carol


----------



## sandj

London Leaf 

F


----------



## Glenlady

funny Frank


----------



## joanmary1

Kipper-feet Ken N


----------



## Glenlady

Nutty Norman N


----------



## joanmary1

Naughty Nanette E


----------



## Glenlady

Eager Eric


----------



## joanmary1

Caustic Charlotte E


----------



## Glenlady

Energetic Emma


----------



## joanmary1

Athletic Anna A


----------



## Glenlady

amorous Alex :sm15: 
X


----------



## joanmary1

X-Rated Xavier R


----------



## Glenlady

joanmary1 said:


> X-Rated Xavier R


well done, thought I'd got you there with X

rapid recovery


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> well done, thought I'd got you there with X
> 
> rapid recovery


Took a bit of brain exercise!!!

Yappy Yvonne

:sm09: :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady

expert effect
lunch time
T


----------



## sandj

Those Two 

O


----------



## joanmary1

Timothy Tittle-mouse E


----------



## Glenlady

Old ones


----------



## joanmary1

Secret seven N


----------



## sandj

Nantucket Newspaper


----------



## Glenlady

robin redbreast T


----------



## joanmary1

Talking topic C


----------



## sandj

Check Clock


----------



## joanmary1

Kite keeper R


----------



## Aisles

ruby Red

D


----------



## Glenlady

Dosy Dora A


----------



## Aisles

apologies accepted

D


----------



## Glenlady

dangerous driving


----------



## sandj

Gourmet Granola


----------



## joanmary1

Adams apple E


----------



## Glenlady

Eves escape


----------



## sandj

Even Enjoyment


----------



## joanmary1

Ten times S


----------



## Aisles

sizzling sausages

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Seeking Susan (desperately)


----------



## Glenlady

no needles


----------



## sandj

Snow Squall

L


----------



## Glenlady

long leeks


----------



## jools

pepper pig


----------



## jools

soft soap


----------



## jools

pepper pig


----------



## jools

pepper pig


----------



## Margot in FL

Guilty Grimace


----------



## Glenlady

each evening-- G


----------



## joanmary1

Glittery gold D


----------



## Glenlady

delicate Diana


----------



## joanmary1

Acrobatic Anna A


----------



## Glenlady

All amazed


----------



## Margot in FL

Determined Dorothy


----------



## joanmary1

Young Yvonne E


----------



## Glenlady

Elderly Eric


----------



## joanmary1

Chipper Charles S


----------



## Glenlady

Slippery Syd


----------



## joanmary1

Dodgy Dennis S


----------



## sandj

Silly Self


----------



## joanmary1

Flash Francesca A


----------



## Glenlady

Attractive Amelia


----------



## joanmary1

Aunt Agatha A


----------



## Glenlady

Arthurs adventure


----------



## joanmary1

Eerie Earwig G


----------



## Glenlady

Grahams garden


----------



## joanmary1

New name E


----------



## Glenlady

English elm


----------



## joanmary1

Make merry Y


----------



## sandj

Yellow Yo-Yo

0


----------



## joanmary1

Orange object T


----------



## Glenlady

yellow yarn


----------



## sandj

Nana Noodles


----------



## Margot in FL

Serious Supposition


----------



## joanmary1

Nasty niff F


----------



## Glenlady

funny feeling


----------



## joanmary1

Goodness gracious S


----------



## Glenlady

something sinister


----------



## joanmary1

Rough raffia A


----------



## Glenlady

Angora allergy


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yardstick K


----------



## Margot in FL

Kinky Kelly


----------



## Glenlady

yummy yam M


----------



## Margot in FL

Marvelous Munchmallow


----------



## sandj

Willow Walk


----------



## joanmary1

Military march H


----------



## Glenlady

Heavenly Haribos


----------



## joanmary1

Sugarcoated Smarties S


----------



## Glenlady

scrumptious snickers


----------



## joanmary1

Strawberry shortcake E


----------



## Glenlady

educated estimate


----------



## sandj

Enjoy Elderberry


----------



## Glenlady

Yearly yield


----------



## joanmary1

Dark damask K


----------



## Glenlady

kitchen knife


----------



## joanmary1

Eat escargot T

Yuk!!!


----------



## sandj

Tippy Top


----------



## joanmary1

Pink pomander R


----------



## Glenlady

Royal regatta


----------



## joanmary1

Arctic Auk K


----------



## sandj

Kind Koi


----------



## joanmary1

Idle idea A


----------



## Glenlady

African antelope


----------



## Margot in FL

Edible Egg


----------



## Glenlady

going --goodnight T
chat tomorrow x


----------



## joanmary1

Till tomorrow W

night night


----------



## sandj

Ta Ta


----------



## Margot in FL

Adios Amigas


----------



## joanmary1

Sunny side E


----------



## Glenlady

early 'n eager R


----------



## joanmary1

Range Rover R


----------



## Glenlady

Raging rapids


----------



## joanmary1

Sweet Sue E


----------



## sandj

Eager Elephant 

T


----------



## Glenlady

even ends


----------



## Glenlady

take time


----------



## Glenlady

take time


----------



## joanmary1

Tame tiger R


----------



## sandj

River Rewind


----------



## Margot in FL

Disastrous Dirigible


----------



## joanmary1

Enormous eyes S


----------



## sandj

Some Sweets


----------



## Glenlady

silly song


----------



## joanmary1

Green goddess S


----------



## Glenlady

summer sandal


----------



## joanmary1

Lovely lavender R


----------



## sandj

Robin Rowan


----------



## joanmary1

Night night T

See you tomorrow.


----------



## Glenlady

Ta-ta A
sleep well


----------



## sandj

Apple Appreciation


----------



## Glenlady

nothing new


----------



## Margot in FL

Worried Winifred


----------



## joanmary1

Drain down N


----------



## Glenlady

nagging Nora


----------



## joanmary1

Angry Anna A


----------



## Glenlady

Annoying Alec


----------



## joanmary1

Charming Charles S


----------



## Glenlady

slumber shawl


----------



## joanmary1

Lemon lollies S


----------



## Glenlady

slinky spandex :sm09:


----------



## joanmary1

Xanthe's Xeroderma!!!!!!!!!



:sm09: :sm09: :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady

awfully amazing :sm06:


----------



## joanmary1

Good game E


----------



## Glenlady

extremely exciting


----------



## joanmary1

Got to go!

See you later :sm11:


----------



## Margot in FL

Opinionated Ornithologist


----------



## sandj

Typical Topic


----------



## Glenlady

crow call


----------



## sandj

Long Lunch


----------



## Glenlady

happy holiday


----------



## joanmary1

Yuppy yachtsman M


----------



## Glenlady

meddlesome minnie


----------



## joanmary1

Ermine earmuff F


----------



## Glenlady

fussy Fiona


----------



## joanmary1

Apple appetiser R


----------



## Glenlady

race results


----------



## joanmary1

Sausage shaped D


----------



## Glenlady

Days done E
nighty night


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> Days done E
> nighty night[/quote
> 
> Sleep tight!


----------



## sandj

Every Epic 

C


----------



## Margot in FL

Critical Comment


----------



## joanmary1

Top table E


----------



## Glenlady

envious event


----------



## joanmary1

Tall trees S


----------



## Glenlady

sweet scented


----------



## joanmary1

Dainty Dianthus S


----------



## joanmary1

Oops!

Error


----------



## Glenlady

senior slip ?P


----------



## joanmary1

Pensioner pause E


----------



## Glenlady

elderly experience :sm16: 
E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra event T


----------



## Glenlady

tadpole tattoo


----------



## Margot in FL

Ornery Orca


----------



## Glenlady

alphabites ( from) Asda


----------



## sandj

Adjective Adverb


----------



## Glenlady

buttered bread--- n jam
you have a choice here----- D or M :sm09:


----------



## joanmary1

Mmmm marmalade E


----------



## Glenlady

every evening (for supper :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Margot in FL

Good Grief


----------



## Glenlady

festive fun


----------



## joanmary1

No nonsense E


----------



## Glenlady

Eves elastic


----------



## joanmary1

China cup P


----------



## Glenlady

printing press


----------



## joanmary1

Sausage shaped D


----------



## Glenlady

dib dab


----------



## joanmary1

Double diamond D


----------



## Glenlady

joanmary1 said:


> Double diamond D


wish I could have --W--- then I'd say 'Works Wonders ' :sm23:


----------



## Glenlady

Daffy Duck -K


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> wish I could have --W--- then I'd say 'Works Wonders ' :sm23:


I thought that too!!

:sm11: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1

Kipper Kedgeree E


----------



## Glenlady

easy essay


----------



## joanmary1

Young yuppy Y


----------



## Glenlady

yellow yarrow


----------



## Margot in FL

Wishing Well


----------



## sandj

Longest Log


----------



## joanmary1

Goosey goosey gander R


----------



## Glenlady

Roland Rat :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1

Tommy Tucker R


----------



## Glenlady

Ring- a-roses


----------



## joanmary1

Silver star R


----------



## Glenlady

robin redbreast


----------



## joanmary1

Timothy Tittlemouse E


----------



## Glenlady

Elmer elephant


----------



## joanmary1

Tommy Tucker R


----------



## Glenlady

Red Ridinghood


----------



## joanmary1

Donald Duck K


----------



## Glenlady

Kentucky Kingdom


----------



## sandj

Mother May-I


----------



## joanmary1

Instant ice E


----------



## Margot in FL

Exiting Elegantly


----------



## Glenlady

young years


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yogurt T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tempting Treat


----------



## Glenlady

terrible twins


----------



## Glenlady

sizzling sausages


----------



## joanmary1

Sling shot T


----------



## sandj

Top Tier


----------



## joanmary1

Right royal L


----------



## Glenlady

lost luggage


----------



## Margot in FL

Energetic Esmond


----------



## sandj

Delightful Diva


----------



## Margot in FL

Avid Aviator


----------



## Glenlady

reading recipe


----------



## joanmary1

Editor's email L


----------



## Glenlady

laughing loudly


----------



## joanmary1

Young Yaffle E


----------



## Glenlady

expert engineering


----------



## sandj

Great Grannies


----------



## joanmary1

Singing Sparrow W


----------



## sandj

White Wood


----------



## joanmary1

Dingle Dell L


----------



## Glenlady

lemon lollypop


----------



## joanmary1

Pink pyjamas S


----------



## Glenlady

silk stockings


----------



## sandj

Simple Smile


----------



## joanmary1

Edible Eel L


----------



## Glenlady

Evening Echo


----------



## Glenlady

lasting lipstick


----------



## Glenlady

olive oil


----------



## Margot in FL

Lively Limpets


----------



## Glenlady

smiling shark


----------



## joanmary1

Kenneth's kite E


----------



## Glenlady

Ermintrudes ermine


----------



## joanmary1

Eric's ears S


----------



## Glenlady

Stans ship


----------



## sandj

Happy Hollow


----------



## joanmary1

Weeping Willow W


----------



## Margot in FL

Whining Wimps


----------



## sandj

Sea Ship


----------



## joanmary1

Potato pie E


----------



## Glenlady

enormous egg


----------



## joanmary1

Giggly girl L


----------



## Glenlady

laughing loudly


----------



## joanmary1

Yachtsman's yearbook K


----------



## Glenlady

knitted keyring


----------



## joanmary1

Gurning gent T


----------



## Glenlady

Tiny Tim


----------



## joanmary1

Minnie mouse E


----------



## Glenlady

Ednas earing


----------



## Margot in FL

Gregory’s Gizmo


----------



## joanmary1

Oliver's oatcakes S


----------



## sandj

Sauce Simmering


----------



## joanmary1

Galapagos giant T


----------



## Glenlady

tapestry thread


----------



## joanmary1

Dabbling duck K


----------



## Glenlady

Kates kitchen


----------



## joanmary1

Nancy's nachos S


----------



## Glenlady

Syds spaghetti


----------



## Margot in FL

Ian’s Idiosyncrasies


----------



## sandj

Scuba School


----------



## joanmary1

Large Lion N


----------



## Glenlady

Naked Norah


----------



## joanmary1

Happy Harold D


----------



## Glenlady

daredevil Dan


----------



## joanmary1

Nancy's needles S


----------



## Glenlady

sewing seams


----------



## joanmary1

Stretchy socks S


----------



## Glenlady

Serengeti safari


----------



## joanmary1

Ideal ice-cream


----------



## Glenlady

mouthwatering Magnum (double chocolate please )
M


----------



## sandj

May Monday


----------



## Glenlady

yawning yak


----------



## joanmary1

Kate's knitting G


----------



## Glenlady

---George a ganzy Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yvonne's yam M


----------



## Glenlady

Margarets marmalade


----------



## joanmary1

Mmmm... Mackays S


----------



## Glenlady

Special sort. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tasty treat T


----------



## Glenlady

Together with toast. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tea time E


----------



## Glenlady

enjoy escallop


----------



## joanmary1

Prawn pannini I


----------



## Glenlady

illicit information


----------



## joanmary1

Natty notelets S


----------



## Margot in FL

Seamless Stockings


----------



## joanmary1

Shining star R


----------



## Glenlady

robin redbreast T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tenacious Terrier


----------



## Glenlady

rude remark


----------



## joanmary1

Knitting kit T


----------



## Glenlady

Telltale Tit--- ( your tongue will split ---
and all the little puppy dogs will have a little bit)play ground saying if someone told tales.
T


----------



## sandj

Turtle talk

K


----------



## Glenlady

Kit-Kat


----------



## joanmary1

Tittle tattle E


----------



## Glenlady

early evening


----------



## joanmary1

Gorgeous gown N


----------



## Glenlady

nutty nibbles


----------



## joanmary1

Slender shoe E


----------



## Glenlady

easy essay


----------



## joanmary1

Year of the yam M


----------



## Glenlady

munching a muffin


----------



## sandj

Nice Name


----------



## Margot in FL

Energetic Effort


----------



## Glenlady

teenager tourist


----------



## joanmary1

Twin tub B


----------



## Glenlady

bacon butty


----------



## joanmary1

Yvette's yoga A


----------



## Glenlady

Adas Aga


----------



## joanmary1

Annie's acrobatics S


----------



## Glenlady

Steves speedboat


----------



## joanmary1

Tommy's tailor R


----------



## Glenlady

Ralphs raincoat


----------



## joanmary1

Tim's train-set T


----------



## Glenlady

Tinas Tiny-tears


----------



## Margot in FL

Seattle Slew’s Saddle


----------



## Glenlady

Eddies enchiladas


----------



## sandj

Animal Antics


----------



## joanmary1

Samuel's Salmon N


----------



## Glenlady

nearly new


----------



## joanmary1

Windy weather R


----------



## Glenlady

red rash


----------



## joanmary1

High Hope E


----------



## Glenlady

electric eel


----------



## joanmary1

Long ladder R


----------



## Glenlady

rhubarb relish


----------



## sandj

Hopeful Hi


----------



## Glenlady

irresistable ice-cream


----------



## joanmary1

Iberian insect T


----------



## Glenlady

treacle tart


----------



## joanmary1

Toilet talcum M


----------



## Glenlady

moody Maurice


----------



## sandj

Everything Else


----------



## Margot in FL

Elfin Evelyn


----------



## joanmary1

Norman's Neapolitan (ice cream) N


----------



## Glenlady

number nineteen


----------



## joanmary1

Number nine E


----------



## Glenlady

eighty eight :sm15:


----------



## joanmary1

Thirty three E :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady

eleven elevens


----------



## joanmary1

Sixty seven N

Was going to put sixty siX! :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady

joanmary1 said:


> Sixty seven N
> 
> Was going to put sixty siX! :sm11:


You should have because I'm ready :sm15:
Here we go-- xbox xenia
A


----------



## joanmary1

Annie's Ajax X 

There you go......


----------



## Glenlady

xavia xero--- don't ask
:sm02: 


O


----------



## Margot in FL

Occidental Octopus


----------



## Glenlady

stupendous stew


----------



## joanmary1

Wendy's workplace E


----------



## Margot in FL

Easygoing Edith


----------



## Glenlady

Henrys hedgehog


----------



## Margot in FL

Gary’s Guitar


----------



## sandj

Round Robin


----------



## joanmary1

Nigel's noggin N


----------



## Glenlady

Nigellas negligee


----------



## joanmary1

Eileen's email L


----------



## Glenlady

Lauras letter


----------



## joanmary1

Ronald's rowboat T


----------



## Glenlady

Tinas tart T


----------



## sandj

Those Things


----------



## Glenlady

sticky stuff


----------



## joanmary1

Tarty Tina A


----------



## Glenlady

Amorous Alf


----------



## joanmary1

Fruity Frederick K


----------



## Glenlady

Kevins kisses


----------



## joanmary1

Saucy Sal L


----------



## Glenlady

lecherous lordship 
( I'm giggling at the last posts) we could write a Catherine Cookson bodice ripper :sm02: :sm02: :sm04:


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> lecherous lordship
> ( I'm giggling at the last posts) we could write a Catherine Cookson bodice ripper :sm02: :sm02: :sm04:


Pernicious Penelope E

We've got a good cast set up haven't we?

:sm09: :sm09: :sm12:


----------



## sandj

Enjoy Everything


----------



## Margot in FL

Glowering Gordon


----------



## joanmary1

Naughty Nigel L


----------



## Margot in FL

Luscious Lucy


----------



## joanmary1

Yearning Yvonne E


----------



## Glenlady

yearning for Yuri


----------



## Glenlady

Eric yearning for Emma


----------



## joanmary1

Amorous Annette E


----------



## Glenlady

Ednas emu


----------



## joanmary1

Union Ursula A


----------



## Glenlady

Angelas aerobics


----------



## joanmary1

Sadie's soft shoe shuffle E


----------



## Glenlady

Eva doing European tango O


----------



## joanmary1

Oliver on odorous onion N


----------



## Glenlady

new number


----------



## joanmary1

Rubber rabbit T 

Night night!


----------



## Glenlady

Ta-ta sleep Tight T


----------



## sandj

Tomorrow’s Thrill

L


----------



## Margot in FL

Lulu’s Libretto


----------



## Glenlady

opera orchestra


----------



## joanmary1

Animal antics S


----------



## Glenlady

silly song


----------



## joanmary1

Great Gatsby Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yogis y-fronts S


----------



## joanmary1

Sugary sweet T


----------



## Glenlady

toblerone tart


----------



## joanmary1

Treacle tart T


----------



## Glenlady

Table tennis


----------



## joanmary1

Street sign N


----------



## Glenlady

nodding Neddy


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yolk K


----------



## Glenlady

Klondyke Kate


----------



## joanmary1

Earthy edge E


----------



## Glenlady

English elm


----------



## joanmary1

Many Maples S


----------



## Glenlady

Santas sleigh


----------



## joanmary1

Hungry Hare E


----------



## Glenlady

educating einstein


----------



## sandj

News Now


----------



## Glenlady

weather warning


----------



## joanmary1

Grinning gargoyle E


----------



## Glenlady

Ednas emerald


----------



## sandj

Daily Diet


----------



## Glenlady

tinned tomatoes


----------



## Peebee

Striped Squirrel L


----------



## joanmary1

Lemon lozenge E


----------



## sandj

Episode One


----------



## Glenlady

Easily excited


----------



## Margot in FL

Dear Dostoevsky


----------



## joanmary1

Yesterdays yawn N


----------



## Glenlady

nearly normal


----------



## joanmary1

Loopy Loo O


----------



## Glenlady

off out


----------



## joanmary1

Friday fun N


----------



## Glenlady

not now W


----------



## joanmary1

Wednesday wish H


----------



## Glenlady

Happy holiday


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yachts S


----------



## Glenlady

silver spoon


----------



## joanmary1

Ninety naps S


----------



## Glenlady

spicy soup P


----------



## joanmary1

Pink pattern N


----------



## Glenlady

no nonsense E


----------



## joanmary1

Exit early Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yorkshire yarn


----------



## Margot in FL

Nearly New


----------



## joanmary1

Wonderful wish H


----------



## Glenlady

Harry houdini


----------



## joanmary1

Inch by inch H


----------



## Glenlady

half & half


----------



## joanmary1

Fun fair R


----------



## Glenlady

Rolls Royce


----------



## joanmary1

Eccentric Elk K


----------



## Glenlady

kleenex kitchen (towel)
N


----------



## joanmary1

No needles S


----------



## Glenlady

so sorry


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yarn N


----------



## Glenlady

natural nutrition


----------



## joanmary1

Not now W


----------



## Glenlady

worry wart


----------



## joanmary1

Tree top P


----------



## Margot in FL

Pretty Poppet


----------



## Glenlady

pea pod


----------



## Dsynr

Tall Tales :sm19:


----------



## Glenlady

Split second


----------



## joanmary1

Dark desolation N


----------



## sandj

Notable Ney


----------



## Margot in FL

Youth Yesterday


----------



## Glenlady

Yippee yi yo--( yee ha I'm in cowboy mode) :sm02: 

O


----------



## joanmary1

Ole ole E


----------



## Margot in FL

Emigres Exiting


----------



## joanmary1

Golden girls S


----------



## Glenlady

Saddle sore


----------



## Margot in FL

Eager Elsie


----------



## Glenlady

Edward Elgar


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> Edward Elgar


There's posh! :sm11:

Rich Rachmaninoff F


----------



## Glenlady

Farm Foods


----------



## joanmary1

Silver service E


----------



## Glenlady

engineering expert


----------



## joanmary1

Tram terminus S


----------



## Glenlady

speedboat showoff F


----------



## joanmary1

French farm M


----------



## Glenlady

Mymate marmite -- (love it on toast )
E


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> Mymate marmite -- (love it on toast )
> E


Excellent eat T

I love it too!!


----------



## Glenlady

tasty treat


----------



## joanmary1

Toast tomorrow W


----------



## Glenlady

Wine & Weetabix


----------



## sandj

Xo Xo


----------



## Glenlady

Ooh Ooh :sm01:


----------



## joanmary1

Hip Hip Hurrah H


----------



## sandj

How Hard


----------



## joanmary1

Double dip P


----------



## Glenlady

dreadfully dumb


----------



## Margot in FL

Boring Boris


----------



## joanmary1

Sunny Side E


----------



## Glenlady

Easter egg


----------



## joanmary1

Golden goose E


----------



## Glenlady

elegant evening-gown
G


----------



## joanmary1

Garden gabion N


----------



## Glenlady

nervous nun


----------



## joanmary1

Not now W


----------



## Glenlady

without warning


----------



## Margot in FL

Grumpy Giant


----------



## sandj

this  that


----------



## Glenlady

tit for tat


----------



## joanmary1

Thursday today Y


----------



## Glenlady

yesterdays youth


----------



## joanmary1

Happy hour R


----------



## Margot in FL

Round Racetrack


----------



## joanmary1

Kiddies kayak K


----------



## Margot in FL

Kangaroos Kissing


----------



## joanmary1

Gorillas grinning G


----------



## Glenlady

giggling gerbil L


----------



## Margot in FL

Laughing Lion


----------



## joanmary1

Nibbling Nuthatch H


----------



## Glenlady

happy hyena


----------



## joanmary1

Anteater athletics S


----------



## Glenlady

skating silkworm


----------



## joanmary1

Murmuring mouse E


----------



## Glenlady

energetic eel


----------



## joanmary1

Laughing Leopard D


----------



## Margot in FL

Diving Dolphin


----------



## joanmary1

Naughty Narwhal L


----------



## Glenlady

loopy Liz


----------



## joanmary1

Zealous Zandra A


----------



## Glenlady

Arthur the aadvark K


----------



## joanmary1

Kenneth Koala A


----------



## Glenlady

Albert the aligator


----------



## joanmary1

Rupert Raccoon N


----------



## Glenlady

Nellies necklace


----------



## joanmary1

Ethel's email L


----------



## Glenlady

Lionels lupin N


----------



## joanmary1

Nelly's nightie E


----------



## sandj

Essential Essay


----------



## Glenlady

yearly yield


----------



## joanmary1

Don't doubt T


----------



## Candycounter1

If I am After don’t doubt, 

Tall Trees


----------



## joanmary1

Shepherds sky Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yangtze Yen


----------



## joanmary1

Neddy neighs S


----------



## Glenlady

tell truth


----------



## joanmary1

Halfhearted Harlequin N


----------



## Glenlady

nighty night
see you tomorrow xx
T


----------



## sandj

The Tropics


----------



## Margot in FL

Sunny Sardinia


----------



## Glenlady

always another R


----------



## joanmary1

Royal racket T


----------



## Glenlady

tried 'n tested


----------



## joanmary1

Dutiful daughter R


----------



## Glenlady

rhubarb relish


----------



## Margot in FL

Holy Hour


----------



## Glenlady

round robin


----------



## joanmary1

New needlework K


----------



## sandj

Kind Knitters


----------



## Glenlady

Sams song :sm04: :sm16:


----------



## joanmary1

Gorgeous gewgaws S


----------



## Glenlady

see-saw


----------



## joanmary1

Winter wonderland D


----------



## Glenlady

donkeys dewdrop


----------



## joanmary1

Pretty pattern N


----------



## Glenlady

Normas needlework


----------



## joanmary1

Knitting kit T


----------



## Glenlady

tea towel


----------



## joanmary1

Little lamb B


----------



## sandj

Both Basic

C


----------



## joanmary1

Curly Carrots S


----------



## sandj

Some Stuff 

F


----------



## joanmary1

Flying Fairy Y


----------



## Glenlady

yummy yogurt


----------



## joanmary1

Terrible thunderstorm M


----------



## sandj

May Mei

I


----------



## joanmary1

Interesting intarsia A


----------



## Margot in FL

Amazing actress


----------



## Glenlady

stunning sunset


----------



## sandj

Toy Train


----------



## joanmary1

Night-time natter


----------



## Glenlady

November night


----------



## Glenlady

rich royal


----------



## joanmary1

Long legged D


----------



## sandj

Double Dutch


----------



## joanmary1

Hippo's habitat T


----------



## Glenlady

tadpoles to toads


----------



## sandj

Seed Sow


----------



## Margot in FL

Wishing Well


----------



## joanmary1

Lemon lolly Y


----------



## Glenlady

yacht yard


----------



## joanmary1

Dainty duckling G


----------



## Glenlady

Goosey goosey (gander)
you can choose Y or R because I'm feeling ' Generous ' :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> Goosey goosey (gander)
> you can choose Y or R because I'm feeling ' Generous ' :sm23: :sm16:


I'll take R thanks, :sm11:

Run rabbit, run rabbit T


----------



## Glenlady

Tommy Tucker R :sm01:


----------



## joanmary1

Red radishes S


----------



## Glenlady

sweet strawberries (don't forget the cream or ice cream )

you may have an S or an M aren't I good :sm16:


----------



## joanmary1

malted milk K 

Thanks you are being generous today! :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady

joanmary1 said:


> malted milk K
> 
> Thanks you are being generous today! :sm11:


Yes I am, it's because it's raining and I needn't water my pot plants


----------



## Glenlady

kids kite


----------



## Margot in FL

Easy Exercise


----------



## joanmary1

Excellent eggs S


----------



## Glenlady

salty snax


----------



## joanmary1

Xavia's x-ray Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yapping yorkie


----------



## joanmary1

Exciting event. T

Not raining here, shall have to water my herbs.


----------



## Glenlady

Thyme & tarragon :sm01:


----------



## sandj

New Nomination


----------



## joanmary1

Natural nutmeg G


----------



## Glenlady

ground ginger


----------



## joanmary1

Rainbow rain N 

Drizzling here now! :sm13:


----------



## Glenlady

normal night shirt T


----------



## joanmary1

Tasty toffee E


----------



## Glenlady

easy eccles (cake) My co-op sell them mmmm


----------



## joanmary1

Sultana slice E 

Sounds nice!


----------



## Glenlady

empty envelope


----------



## joanmary1

Elk's ears S


----------



## Glenlady

satin stitch


----------



## joanmary1

Handy hankies S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sultry Summer (90 at 9 am!)


----------



## joanmary1

Margot in FL said:


> Sultry Summer (90 at 9 am!)


Rainy range E (76 at 5 pm)


----------



## sandj

Event Exhibit


----------



## joanmary1

Tree tops S


----------



## Glenlady

ski slope


----------



## joanmary1

Eighteen eclairs S


----------



## Glenlady

salmon sandwich


----------



## sandj

High Hopes


----------



## Glenlady

sterling silver


----------



## sandj

Roadie Radio 

O


----------



## joanmary1

Orange octopus! O


----------



## Glenlady

Orlando olympics


----------



## joanmary1

Sausage sizzle E


----------



## Glenlady

expert Eddie


----------



## joanmary1

Early entry Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yawning Yak


----------



## Margot in FL

Knitting Knotted


----------



## Glenlady

Dick Dastardly


----------



## Margot in FL

Youthful Yvonne


----------



## Glenlady

Entertaining Edgar


----------



## sandj

Real Red


----------



## joanmary1

Draughty door R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rocky Ruins


----------



## joanmary1

Sticky sherbet T


----------



## Glenlady

Thorntons treacle toffee


----------



## joanmary1

Eat Edinburgh-rock K


----------



## Glenlady

Kiss me Kwik... silly hat. 

K


----------



## joanmary1

Koffee kisses (little cakes)


----------



## Glenlady

Shetland sheepdog G


----------



## Margot in FL

God Given


----------



## Glenlady

nice nephew


----------



## Margot in FL

Wonderful Wellies


----------



## sandj

Sliver Shirt


----------



## joanmary1

Tough Thistle E


----------



## Glenlady

exactly enough


----------



## joanmary1

Half hour R


----------



## Glenlady

raspberries & rhubarb


----------



## Margot in FL

Bubbling Beverage


----------



## joanmary1

Excessive eating G


----------



## Glenlady

greedy guts :sm01:


----------



## joanmary1

Silly season! N :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady

nutty Norman


----------



## Margot in FL

Nesting Nuthatch


----------



## Glenlady

Happy holiday


----------



## Margot in FL

Yesterday’s Yarborough


----------



## joanmary1

Hungry horse E


----------



## Glenlady

eating eggs


----------



## joanmary1

Sucking sweets S


----------



## Glenlady

seven sisters


----------



## joanmary1

Searching socks


----------



## Glenlady

silver shoes


----------



## joanmary1

Soft slippers S


----------



## Glenlady

sharing a sandwich


----------



## joanmary1

Hobnobs and haggis S


----------



## Glenlady

Sausage & sauerkraut


----------



## joanmary1

Treacle and tahini I


----------



## Glenlady

Iced Irish coffee E


----------



## sandj

Even Exchange


----------



## Margot in FL

Excessive Energy


----------



## Glenlady

yearly yield


----------



## joanmary1

Dog's dinner R


----------



## Glenlady

Rovers Return :sm16:


----------



## joanmary1

Not now W


----------



## Glenlady

worry wart


----------



## joanmary1

Tweedledee Tweedledum M


----------



## Glenlady

merry men


----------



## joanmary1

Nicky nacky noo O


----------



## Glenlady

oompah oompah-- (stick it up yer jumper ) :sm02: 

H or R


----------



## sandj

Horse Hoof


----------



## Glenlady

fire fly


----------



## joanmary1

Yackety yak K


----------



## sandj

Kid Kangaroo 

O


----------



## joanmary1

Olive oil L


----------



## sandj

Last Laugh 

H


----------



## Margot in FL

Hitting Hoops


----------



## joanmary1

Salmon sizzle E


----------



## Glenlady

eagle eye


----------



## joanmary1

Eeyore's ears S


----------



## Glenlady

sweet satsumas


----------



## joanmary1

Sticks 'n stones S


----------



## Glenlady

seventy seven


----------



## joanmary1

Ninety nine E


----------



## sandj

East End


----------



## joanmary1

Double diamond D


----------



## Glenlady

dare devil


----------



## sandj

Lazy Lizard


----------



## Glenlady

dreadful disaster


----------



## joanmary1

Ramsgate rock K


----------



## Glenlady

Klondyke Kate


----------



## joanmary1

Eccentric English H


----------



## Glenlady

horse hair


----------



## joanmary1

Rusty robot T


----------



## Glenlady

Tiny Tears


----------



## joanmary1

Silly starfish H


----------



## Glenlady

Heavy haversackl


----------



## joanmary1

Kitchen-devil knives S


----------



## Margot in FL

Seaside Sunshine


----------



## joanmary1

Early eggs


----------



## Margot in FL

Seasonal Sandwich


----------



## joanmary1

Happy hour R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rolling River


----------



## sandj

Rock (N) Roll


----------



## Glenlady

lovely lullaby


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yoke E


----------



## Glenlady

enjoy eating


----------



## joanmary1

Greedy gubbins S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sulphur Smell


----------



## Glenlady

lovely lettuce :sm16:


----------



## Margot in FL

Early Etchings


----------



## Glenlady

sweet seahorse


----------



## joanmary1

Elizabeth Elephant T


----------



## Glenlady

tell the truth


----------



## Margot in FL

Humourous Helga


----------



## sandj

Anything Amusing


----------



## BrattyPatty

Green Grapes S


----------



## Glenlady

sighing softly


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow Yeti I


----------



## Glenlady

idle Ian


----------



## joanmary1

Nitty Norah H


----------



## Glenlady

Haggerd Hazel


----------



## joanmary1

Looby Lou U


----------



## Glenlady

ugly uncle


----------



## joanmary1

Eagle eye E


----------



## Glenlady

emu egg


----------



## joanmary1

Gorgeous Gertie E


----------



## Glenlady

exciting enchiladas


----------



## joanmary1

Soft soap P


----------



## Glenlady

peaceful protest


----------



## joanmary1

Toy train N


----------



## sandj

Nice Nickel


----------



## joanmary1

Large loaf F


----------



## Glenlady

five falafels


----------



## joanmary1

Seven scones S


----------



## Glenlady

savoury snack


----------



## joanmary1

Knick Knacks S 

(Do they still make them?)


----------



## BrattyPatty

Sparkling sapphire E


----------



## joanmary1

Exquisite emerald D


----------



## Glenlady

dazzling diamond


----------



## joanmary1

Dripping diamante E


----------



## Glenlady

expert embroidery


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yardstick K


----------



## sandj

Keep Kindly


----------



## joanmary1

Yawning young-man N


----------



## Glenlady

Nevilles nephew


----------



## sandj

Western World


----------



## joanmary1

Double dozen N


----------



## Margot in FL

Noisome News


----------



## Glenlady

shiny silver


----------



## sandj

Rough Rug


----------



## ohsusana

Grey Ghost. T


----------



## Glenlady

troubled teenager


----------



## joanmary1

Rabble rouser R


----------



## Glenlady

Rough 'n ready


----------



## ohsusana

Yummy Yam. M


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yashmak K


----------



## Glenlady

Marmaduke the mastiff


----------



## ohsusana

Fruit Flan. N


----------



## joanmary1

Nice neighbour R 

Hallo!


----------



## Glenlady

Rough road
Hello nice neighbour -- D or R :sm01:


----------



## ohsusana

Demon Drink. K

Hello from me too.


----------



## joanmary1

Karaoke king G


----------



## Glenlady

Ginger garlic {chicken}


----------



## Glenlady

ohsusana said:


> Demon Drink. K
> 
> Hello from me too.


Hello :sm01:


----------



## ohsusana

Coffee Cake. E


----------



## Glenlady

eggdipped escalope


----------



## joanmary1

Energetic Echidna A

Not sure of the spelling! :sm19:

Hallo everyone! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady

apple allergy


----------



## joanmary1

Yogurt yield D


----------



## ohsusana

Dinner Date. E


----------



## Margot in FL

Enemy Encircling


----------



## joanmary1

Green godess S


----------



## Glenlady

spicy stew


----------



## joanmary1

Wobbly wheels S


----------



## Glenlady

soft sugar


----------



## Margot in FL

Red Robin


----------



## Glenlady

Nursery nurse


----------



## joanmary1

Emerald ear-ring G


----------



## Glenlady

glamourous granny


----------



## joanmary1

Yorkshire yacht-club B


----------



## Glenlady

beetroot bun


----------



## joanmary1

Nutty nougat T


----------



## Glenlady

toasted teacake


----------



## Margot in FL

Edible Egg


----------



## ohsusana

Grandmas Goulash. H


----------



## Glenlady

Hungarian horntail


----------



## ohsusana

Loose Lips. S


----------



## Glenlady

shapely swimwear {not for me} :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1

Round 'n round D


----------



## ohsusana

Donald Duck. K


----------



## joanmary1

Kitchen Knife E


----------



## Glenlady

egg engraving


----------



## ohsusana

Green goo. O


----------



## joanmary1

green grass S


----------



## Glenlady

silver streak


----------



## joanmary1

King Kong G


----------



## Glenlady

Grinning gorilla


----------



## joanmary1

Anteater adventure E


----------



## ohsusana

Enchanted Evening. G


----------



## joanmary1

Green glade E


----------



## Glenlady

Elephant ear {plant}


----------



## ohsusana

Rocking Robin. N


----------



## joanmary1

Nighty night T


----------



## Glenlady

testing times


----------



## joanmary1

Sherbet sucker R


----------



## sandj

Real Rhino


----------



## joanmary1

Obedient Othello O


----------



## Glenlady

old oak


----------



## joanmary1

Knitting kit T


----------



## Glenlady

T.V tonight


----------



## joanmary1

Two time E


----------



## sandj

Eight (is) Enough


----------



## joanmary1

Hard hailstones S


----------



## Glenlady

seldom seen


----------



## sandj

Nutty Nacho


----------



## Margot in FL

Ostentatious Outfit


----------



## Glenlady

tinsel town


----------



## joanmary1

Newborn nanny-goat T


----------



## Glenlady

tinned tuna


----------



## joanmary1

Active auntie E


----------



## Glenlady

excited Edith


----------



## joanmary1

Hungry Hippo O


----------



## Glenlady

Ollie Owl


----------



## joanmary1

Lennie Lion N


----------



## Glenlady

niddle noddle


----------



## joanmary1

English engineer R


----------



## Glenlady

rowdy revellers


----------



## Margot in FL

Slippery Stairway


----------



## joanmary1

Young yuppy Y


----------



## sandj

Yogurt Yoghurt


----------



## Glenlady

Yvonne yelled


----------



## Glenlady

ding dong


----------



## joanmary1

Goodness gracious S


----------



## Glenlady

strike me silly


----------



## joanmary1

Yakkity yak K


----------



## Glenlady

knock knock


----------



## joanmary1

Kitchen kaleidoscope E


----------



## Glenlady

escape exit


----------



## joanmary1

Two tablespoons S


----------



## Glenlady

sweet shop


----------



## sandj

Peanut Plant


----------



## Glenlady

tree tops


----------



## Margot in FL

Sullen Smirk


----------



## joanmary1

Kinky Kleptomaniac C


----------



## sandj

Cheese Cloth 

H


----------



## Glenlady

horrid hamster


----------



## Margot in FL

Rotten Rabbit


----------



## Glenlady

tormenting turtle


----------



## joanmary1

Electric eel L


----------



## Glenlady

Leaping lemming


----------



## joanmary1

Gerbil gang G


----------



## Glenlady

greedy goat


----------



## joanmary1

Tickly toad D


----------



## Glenlady

daring donkey


----------



## Margot in FL

Yowling Yak


----------



## joanmary1

Kinky Kipper R


----------



## Glenlady

randy rhino


----------



## joanmary1

Oceanic Ocelot O


----------



## sandj

Orange Octopus


----------



## Glenlady

trotting turkey


----------



## joanmary1

Yakking Yak K


----------



## Glenlady

kebab king


----------



## joanmary1

Goosey goosey gander R


----------



## Glenlady

Robin redbreast -T


----------



## joanmary1

Tom Tit T


----------



## sandj

Tamed Tiger


----------



## joanmary1

Rumbustious rodent T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tanzanian Tortoise


----------



## Glenlady

exclusive escargot


----------



## BrattyPatty

Tenacious Teen N


----------



## sandj

Noon News


----------



## Margot in FL

Salacious Stories


----------



## youngie

Zany Zebras


----------



## Glenlady

scratchy skin


----------



## joanmary1

Nasty nuisance E


----------



## Glenlady

explorers enemy


----------



## Margot in FL

Yodeling Yuri


----------



## Glenlady

yelling yob


----------



## joanmary1

Bouncing ball L


----------



## Glenlady

Looby Lou


----------



## joanmary1

Ugly umbrella A


----------



## Glenlady

Ageing applejuice


----------



## sandj

Everyday Empathy


----------



## joanmary1

Yodelling Yaffle E


----------



## Margot in FL

Elderly Emigrant


----------



## sandj

This Thing


----------



## Glenlady

grumpy granny


----------



## BrattyPatty

Young Yak


----------



## joanmary1

Katy's kaolin N


----------



## sandj

Neither Neighbor


----------



## Glenlady

Ralphs rhubarb


----------



## BrattyPatty

Persnickety People E


----------



## sandj

Earthy Effects 

S


----------



## BrattyPatty

Sufferin' Succotash H


----------



## Glenlady

hump hook {used for fishing}


----------



## joanmary1

Keith's keepnet T


----------



## Glenlady

Terrys trout


----------



## joanmary1

Tickling trout T


----------



## Glenlady

Test tube


----------



## Margot in FL

Easy Exit


----------



## Glenlady

trot towards


----------



## joanmary1

Slippery slope E


----------



## sandj

Emu Eyes


----------



## joanmary1

Steam ship P


----------



## BrattyPatty

Purple Plum M


----------



## joanmary1

Macaque monkeys S


----------



## Glenlady

silly serpent


----------



## Margot in FL

Transiting Torpedoes


----------



## joanmary1

Sweet Sue E


----------



## BrattyPatty

Excited Elf F


----------



## joanmary1

Flying Fairy Y


----------



## BrattyPatty

Yucky Yogurt T


----------



## joanmary1

Tiger Tim M


----------



## Glenlady

Moaning Minnie


----------



## joanmary1

Edge of Earth H


----------



## Glenlady

Hark the Herald --- D


----------



## sandj

Delightful Dream 

M


----------



## BrattyPatty

Magic Mountain

N


----------



## BrattyPatty

Nosy Neighbors

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sequined Starlet


----------



## Glenlady

Turncoat Tom


----------



## joanmary1

Mmmm Marmite (on toast!) :sm11: E


----------



## Glenlady

Endless 'elpings S

love marmite on toast.


----------



## joanmary1

Super special L


----------



## Glenlady

lively lady


----------



## Margot in FL

Yummy Yoghurt


----------



## Glenlady

tea time


----------



## joanmary1

Extra egg G


----------



## Glenlady

gravy granules


----------



## joanmary1

Sifta salt T


----------



## sandj

Talking Timer 

R


----------



## joanmary1

Running rabbit T


----------



## sandj

Thirty Two


----------



## joanmary1

Oval orange E


----------



## BrattyPatty

Egregious Emperor

R


----------



## Glenlady

Ratty Rita


----------



## BrattyPatty

Anchors Aweigh

H


----------



## Margot in FL

Hungry Hippos


----------



## BrattyPatty

Margot in FL said:


> Hungry Hippos


Slimy Squash

H


----------



## Glenlady

Hoorah Henry


----------



## sandj

Yum Yum

M


----------



## joanmary1

Yvonne's Yucca A


----------



## BrattyPatty

Annoying Ant

T


----------



## Glenlady

termite treatment


----------



## joanmary1

Eager eccentric C


----------



## Glenlady

corny comedian


----------



## BrattyPatty

Naughty Nymph

H


----------



## Glenlady

hefty harvest


----------



## joanmary1

Tracking a tractor R


----------



## Glenlady

rotating reel


----------



## joanmary1

Lime lollies S 

Horrid!


----------



## Glenlady

shady side


----------



## joanmary1

Excessive embers S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sorry Sight


----------



## Glenlady

terrible torment


----------



## Margot in FL

Tall Tale


----------



## joanmary1

Eleven eggs S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sassy Sister


----------



## Glenlady

rednosed Rudolph


----------



## joanmary1

Hunting horn N


----------



## Margot in FL

Neverending Nonsense


----------



## joanmary1

Earl's earnings S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sally’s Sacrifice


----------



## sandj

Easy Easier


----------



## joanmary1

Rubber ring G


----------



## BrattyPatty

Giggling Girl

L


----------



## joanmary1

Lacy lingerie E


----------



## BrattyPatty

English Eggplant

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tumbling Tower


----------



## Glenlady

Tonys trousers


----------



## Glenlady

sizzling sausage


----------



## joanmary1

Eat eccles-cakes S


----------



## Margot in FL

Secret Sauce


----------



## Glenlady

entrance & exit


----------



## joanmary1

Top table E


----------



## sandj

Tippy Top 

P


----------



## joanmary1

Public post T


----------



## BrattyPatty

Terrible Trolls


S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sage Sphinx


----------



## joanmary1

Xavier's x-ray Y


----------



## Glenlady

yellow yarn


----------



## joanmary1

Naughty Nigel L


----------



## Glenlady

Lucys lipstick


----------



## joanmary1

Katy's Kobo O


----------



## Glenlady

Olivers ointment


----------



## joanmary1

Tony's toenails


----------



## sandj

Short Soundtrack


----------



## joanmary1

Kawasaki Kayak K


----------



## sandj

Known Knowledge


----------



## joanmary1

Eerie echo O


----------



## sandj

Oval Office


----------



## joanmary1

Eagles eyrie E


----------



## Glenlady

Tims tent


----------



## Margot in FL

Tommy Tortoise


----------



## sandj

Eraser Errors


----------



## BrattyPatty

Silly Salamander

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Randy Rooster


----------



## Glenlady

restless rabbit


----------



## joanmary1

Thirty thousand termites S


----------



## Glenlady

suffering suckertash


----------



## joanmary1

Horseradish habit T


----------



## Glenlady

T bone treat {with horseradish }
T or H


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> T bone treat {with horseradish }
> T or H


Tasty horseradish (with vegetarian "steak" pie)

H


----------



## Glenlady

helping hand


----------



## Margot in FL

Delightful Day


----------



## joanmary1

Yarn yield D


----------



## Glenlady

Dolly Daydream


----------



## joanmary1

Malted milk K


----------



## Glenlady

{with a } Kit Kat :sm01:


----------



## Margot in FL

Timmy Tiptoes


----------



## sandj

Skip School


----------



## joanmary1

Long length H


----------



## Glenlady

happy hour


----------



## joanmary1

Regal rabbitry Y


----------



## BrattyPatty

Yummy Yogurt

T


----------



## joanmary1

Two timer R


----------



## Glenlady

raunchy Rita


----------



## joanmary1

Annie's antics


----------



## Glenlady

smooching Sophie


----------



## joanmary1

Elizabeth's email L


----------



## sandj

Lime Lollipop


----------



## joanmary1

Pink petal L


----------



## Glenlady

Lively Lil


----------



## grandmann

Leaning Ladder


----------



## sandj

Real Roses 

S


----------



## Glenlady

sweat shirt


----------



## joanmary1

Timeless trend D


----------



## Glenlady

Daredevil Dick


----------



## joanmary1

Kate's kitten N


----------



## Glenlady

Normans nightshirt


----------



## joanmary1

Tommy's tracksuit T


----------



## Glenlady

Teds trunks


----------



## joanmary1

Susie's swimsuit T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tillie’s Treats


----------



## joanmary1

Slithery snake E


----------



## Glenlady

Ednas ermine


----------



## joanmary1

Exciting Excalibur R


----------



## sandj

Rooming Robin


----------



## joanmary1

Nursery nurse E


----------



## Glenlady

Exciting excursion N


----------



## joanmary1

Not now W


----------



## Glenlady

working woman


----------



## joanmary1

Nifty Niece E


----------



## Glenlady

enterprising Ernest


----------



## joanmary1

Triple three E


----------



## Glenlady

each end


----------



## joanmary1

Dabbling duck K


----------



## Glenlady

keeping koi {carp} -I


----------



## sandj

Italian Icecream


----------



## joanmary1

Making mischief F


----------



## Glenlady

frenzied frog


----------



## joanmary1

Groggy Gadflies S


----------



## Glenlady

silver streak


----------



## joanmary1

Keen knife E


----------



## sandj

Everything Easy


----------



## Glenlady

Young yuppie


----------



## joanmary1

Entrance "n exit T


----------



## sandj

Turtle Truck


----------



## joanmary1

Khaki kettle E


----------



## grandmann

Eager Escrow


----------



## Glenlady

Willy Wonka


----------



## joanmary1

Abbot Adam M


----------



## sandj

Mindful Matter


----------



## joanmary1

Ruby red D


----------



## grandmann

Digest Data...A


----------



## Glenlady

romantic rendezvous


----------



## Glenlady

serious snoring


----------



## joanmary1

Grumpy Grandma A


----------



## Glenlady

attractive Aunt


----------



## sandj

Tropical Tiki-hut


----------



## Margot in FL

Trembling Tree


----------



## sandj

Enormous Eclair


----------



## Glenlady

really rich


----------



## joanmary1

Hungry horse E


----------



## Glenlady

energetic elephant


----------



## Margot in FL

Tawny Tan


----------



## joanmary1

Neat navy Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yellow Yarn


----------



## joanmary1

Naughty neighbour R


----------



## sandj

Red Rainbow


----------



## Glenlady

nearly nude


----------



## sandj

Glenlady said:


> nearly nude


Next was W


----------



## Glenlady

Ooops sorry it was N for me, must've come in late :sm16:


----------



## Glenlady

White wine


----------



## joanmary1

Eighteen eggs S


----------



## sandj

Eagles Egg


----------



## Glenlady

sausage skins


----------



## Glenlady

green goddess


----------



## joanmary1

Sesame seed D


----------



## grandmann

Dill Dip...P


----------



## joanmary1

Pineapple Philadelphia A 
(Cream cheese)


----------



## sandj

Ask Alice


----------



## Margot in FL

Empty Estuary


----------



## joanmary1

Yuppies yacht T


----------



## Glenlady

tent trailer


----------



## BrattyPatty

Rambunctious Rugrats

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Supernatural Seance


----------



## Glenlady

eerie escape


----------



## joanmary1

Elongated eels S


----------



## Glenlady

slimey slug---- yuk
G


----------



## joanmary1

Shiny Snail L

Lovely! :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady

lovely lemon {curd]


----------



## joanmary1

Nasty nits S


----------



## Glenlady

scratchy scabs


----------



## Margot in FL

Soft soap


----------



## Glenlady

Pretty polly


----------



## joanmary1

Yawning Yehudi I


----------



## sandj

Imagine If 

F


----------



## joanmary1

Fun 'n frolic C


----------



## Glenlady

cuddling couple


----------



## joanmary1

Exciting eclipse E


----------



## Margot in FL

Exit East


----------



## joanmary1

Tasty treat T


----------



## sandj

Tough Teamwork

K


----------



## Glenlady

king kong


----------



## joanmary1

Gold goblet T


----------



## Glenlady

Tin Tin


----------



## joanmary1

Navy (k)nickers S


----------



## Glenlady

stunning sunset


----------



## sandj

Tuff Turf

F


----------



## Glenlady

fluffy fox


----------



## joanmary1

Xavier's xerosis S


----------



## grandmann

Stinky Socks...S


----------



## joanmary1

Smelly slippers S


----------



## sandj

So Sweet


----------



## grandmann

Tot to teen...N


----------



## joanmary1

New nightie E


----------



## Glenlady

eccentric Edward


----------



## Margot in FL

Dreadful Dorothy


----------



## Glenlady

Yolandas yardstick


----------



## joanmary1

Kenneth's kite E


----------



## Glenlady

Evelyns essentials


----------



## joanmary1

Simon's sneakers S


----------



## Glenlady

steaming soup


----------



## joanmary1

Piquant pasta A


----------



## Glenlady

awful aunt


----------



## Margot in FL

Ticklish Tessa


----------



## joanmary1

Aunty Acid D


----------



## Margot in FL

Devilish Diva


----------



## joanmary1

Alice's a-levels


----------



## Margot in FL

Supercilious Simon


----------



## joanmary1

Natty Nancy Y


----------



## Glenlady

yawning yak


----------



## joanmary1

Kitchen key Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Youthful Yearling


----------



## Glenlady

gliding gracefully


----------



## joanmary1

Young Yaffle E


----------



## Glenlady

educated emu


----------



## Margot in FL

Unkind Unicorn


----------



## Glenlady

nympho Nell


----------



## joanmary1

Lively Llama A


----------



## sandj

Another Angel


----------



## grandmann

Lazy Lillian ….N


----------



## joanmary1

Naughty Nellie E


----------



## Glenlady

eating egg


----------



## joanmary1

Gobbling gander R


----------



## sandj

Running Rebel


----------



## Glenlady

level line


----------



## grandmann

Ever Ending...G


----------



## Glenlady

gorgeous geranium


----------



## joanmary1

Manky Marigold D


----------



## Glenlady

dreaded dandelion


----------



## joanmary1

Natty nasturtium M


----------



## Glenlady

magnificent magnolia


----------



## Margot in FL

Amazing Azaleas


----------



## joanmary1

Stunning Sweet-pea A


----------



## grandmann

Appearance Approval...L


----------



## joanmary1

Long length H


----------



## Glenlady

heavy hammer


----------



## joanmary1

Read Ravelry Y


----------



## Glenlady

yes you


----------



## Margot in FL

Unusual Uncle


----------



## grandmann

Energy Efficiency...Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yesterdays youth H


----------



## Glenlady

yester year


----------



## joanmary1

Red racing-car R


----------



## Glenlady

roast rib {of beef}


----------



## joanmary1

Best bait T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tantalizing Treats


----------



## Glenlady

tomato terrine


----------



## joanmary1

Steep stairs S


----------



## Glenlady

sausage sandwich


----------



## ohsusana

Hairy head. D


----------



## Margot in FL

Dapper Dan


----------



## joanmary1

New needles S


----------



## sandj

Sing Solo


----------



## joanmary1

One overture E


----------



## Glenlady

eejit expression


----------



## joanmary1

Nice nails S


----------



## Glenlady

soft skin


----------



## grandmann

Nowhere Near..r


----------



## joanmary1

Run rabbit T


----------



## grandmann

Turtle Terrarium..M


----------



## joanmary1

Malted milk K


----------



## sandj

Knew Know


----------



## joanmary1

Welly wanging G


----------



## Glenlady

green garter


----------



## joanmary1

Red raincoat T


----------



## Glenlady

Tiny Tim


----------



## grandmann

Master Mind..D


----------



## sandj

Daring Dash 

H


----------



## BrattyPatty

Hungry Hippo

O


----------



## joanmary1

Orange Orangutan N


----------



## ohsusana

Nosy neighbour. R


----------



## joanmary1

Rubber raft T

What is the time with you Sue? I's 11am here.


----------



## ohsusana

Time travel. L

It’s 8.15 pm here Joan


----------



## joanmary1

ohsusana said:


> Time travel. L
> 
> It's 8.15 pm here Joan


Thanks Sue!

Luscious lollies S


----------



## Glenlady

sheep shearer

11.30am here Joan and it's blowing and raining !!


----------



## joanmary1

Ruthless Rupert T


----------



## Glenlady

tormenting Ted


----------



## joanmary1

Dappy Donald D


----------



## Glenlady

dreary Deirdre


----------



## ohsusana

Eagle eyed. D


----------



## Glenlady

Dopey Dora


----------



## joanmary1

Able 'Arry Y


----------



## sandj

Your You

U


----------



## Glenlady

upside-down umbrellas


----------



## Margot in FL

Sunny Sidewalk


----------



## ohsusana

Ski season. N


----------



## Glenlady

ninety nine


----------



## Margot in FL

Easy Experiment


----------



## Glenlady

Topsy Turvy


----------



## joanmary1

Twenty two O


----------



## Margot in FL

Ostentatious Oligarch


----------



## Glenlady

hairy hedgehog :sm24:


----------



## joanmary1

Gregarious Gorilla A


----------



## Margot in FL

Anxious Anteater


----------



## joanmary1

Ridiculous Raccoon N


----------



## sandj

Nice Nominees


----------



## joanmary1

Shiny shilling G


----------



## BrattyPatty

Giggling Girl


L


----------



## Glenlady

laughing lad


----------



## sandj

Daisy Duke


----------



## BrattyPatty

Elegant Emerald

D


----------



## Glenlady

droopy drawers


----------



## BrattyPatty

Singing Solo


O


----------



## joanmary1

Sloppy sabot T


----------



## Glenlady

Oscars onions


----------



## Glenlady

Teds turnips


----------



## joanmary1

Sheila's strawberries S


----------



## sandj

Summer Salad


----------



## Margot in FL

Dinah’s Dragon


----------



## Glenlady

Nigels noodles


----------



## Margot in FL

Sharon’s Spaghetti


----------



## BrattyPatty

Impertinent Imp

P


----------



## Glenlady

party preparations


----------



## joanmary1

Smelly pigsty Y


----------



## Glenlady

joanmary1 said:


> Smelly pigsty Y


no 's' at start of pigsty Joan :sm02: but we'll let you off, it's an easy mistake to make, done it myself.


----------



## Glenlady

yankee yuppie


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> yankee yuppie


Obviously not awake!! :sm12: :sm16: :sm09:

Elderly editor R


----------



## Glenlady

randy Ralph


----------



## joanmary1

Horace hedgehog G


----------



## Glenlady

George giraffe


----------



## joanmary1

Email an Echidna A


----------



## Glenlady

apple and apricot T


----------



## joanmary1

Tasty tart T


----------



## Glenlady

tempting treat -- with custard/ cream/ice cream, take your pick


----------



## joanmary1

Dump diet T


----------



## ohsusana

Tele tubby. Y


----------



## sandj

Young Yak


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yardstick


----------



## Margot in FL

Kit Kat


----------



## sandj

Tiny Tub 

B


----------



## joanmary1

Big banana A


----------



## Glenlady

almost anything


----------



## joanmary1

Green gumboots S


----------



## Glenlady

Silver sandals


----------



## joanmary1

Suede shoes S


----------



## BrattyPatty

Sudsy Soap

P


----------



## joanmary1

Plush pincushion N


----------



## Glenlady

Neptunes nephew


----------



## joanmary1

Wise wizard D


----------



## Glenlady

Devilled duck


----------



## BrattyPatty

Knitted Kepi

I


----------



## joanmary1

Ian's Iris S


----------



## BrattyPatty

Saline Solution

N


----------



## joanmary1

Natural nacre E


----------



## BrattyPatty

Eagle Eye

E


----------



## joanmary1

Early engine E


----------



## BrattyPatty

Easter Egg

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Gorgeous Gertrude


----------



## Glenlady

Eye exam


----------



## joanmary1

Mail man N


----------



## BrattyPatty

Naughty Nanny Y


----------



## joanmary1

Young yachtsman N


----------



## BrattyPatty

Ninja Numchucks S


----------



## Margot in FL

Nitpicking Nellie


----------



## Margot in FL

Oops
Silly Sarah


----------



## Glenlady

hairy hunter


----------



## joanmary1

Rusty robot T


----------



## Glenlady

Telly tubby


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yam M


----------



## Glenlady

My mate {marmite }


----------



## BrattyPatty

Ethiopian Elephant T


----------



## joanmary1

Treacle tart T


----------



## Glenlady

terrible teeth


----------



## sandj

Holly Hill

L


----------



## ohsusana

Leopard-skin Leotard. D


----------



## BrattyPatty

Ding Dong G


----------



## grandmann

Gone Girl..L


----------



## Margot in FL

Little Limpets


----------



## BrattyPatty

Sidewinder Snake E


----------



## sandj

Essential Exercises


----------



## ohsusana

Sirens screaming. G


----------



## joanmary1

Greasy grill L


----------



## Glenlady

lemon & lime


----------



## joanmary1

Enamel eggcup P


----------



## Glenlady

pot pourri


----------



## Margot in FL

Incredible Images


----------



## ohsusana

Smart Senior. R


----------



## joanmary1

Rapid replies S


----------



## ohsusana

Short socks. S


----------



## Glenlady

silk stockings


----------



## joanmary1

Silly string G


----------



## ohsusana

Suede skirt. T


----------



## joanmary1

Toy train N


----------



## sandj

Nice Niche

E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra energy Y


----------



## Glenlady

yesterdays youth


----------



## joanmary1

Happy house E


----------



## Glenlady

earwig education


----------



## grandmann

National News..S


----------



## joanmary1

Saveloy sausage E


----------



## grandmann

Erase Everything..G


----------



## Glenlady

get gardening


----------



## joanmary1

Grated Gruyere E


----------



## BrattyPatty

Eternal Existence E


----------



## joanmary1

Exotic elf F


----------



## BrattyPatty

Frolicking Fawn N


----------



## joanmary1

Natty nymph H


----------



## BrattyPatty

Hyper Hamster R


----------



## sandj

Rosey Redcheeks


----------



## BrattyPatty

Slobbery Smooch H


----------



## joanmary1

Hydraulic hoist T


----------



## BrattyPatty

Tailored Trousers S


----------



## Glenlady

strappy sandals


----------



## joanmary1

Stripy socks S


----------



## BrattyPatty

Sunny Saturday Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow Yaffle E


----------



## Glenlady

emerald earings


----------



## sandj

Stock Straw 

W


----------



## BrattyPatty

Wiggly Worm M


----------



## ohsusana

Magic Mountain. N


----------



## BrattyPatty

Nefarious Nag G


----------



## ohsusana

Giant Gorilla. A


----------



## sandj

All  All

L


----------



## Margot in FL

Luscious Lollipop


----------



## grandmann

Purple Passion Plant..T


----------



## BrattyPatty

grandmann said:


> Purple Passion Plant..T


Tough Toenails S


----------



## Margot in FL

Slinky Sunfrock


----------



## BrattyPatty

Kind Kinsmen N


----------



## ohsusana

Naming Names. S


----------



## sandj

Such & Such


----------



## ohsusana

Heaven & Hell. L


----------



## Glenlady

Looby Lou


----------



## joanmary1

Udder underneath H


----------



## ohsusana

Highclass Hippie. E


----------



## joanmary1

Eclectic ears S


----------



## Margot in FL

Syncopated Song


----------



## Glenlady

gone gaga


----------



## Margot in FL

Argumentative Adolescent


----------



## Glenlady

Tommy tucker


----------



## joanmary1

Rude replies S


----------



## BrattyPatty

Slithering serpent T


----------



## Glenlady

Teetering toddler


----------



## ohsusana

Rat Race. E


----------



## joanmary1

Entry "n exit T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tippy Toes


----------



## Glenlady

theatre ticket


----------



## Glenlady

sing song


----------



## sandj

Great Godmother


----------



## ohsusana

Rare relic. C


----------



## BrattyPatty

Cucumber Chips S


----------



## Glenlady

sausage sandwich


----------



## sandj

How Hot 

At least ???? degrees here today 

T


----------



## joanmary1

sandj said:


> How Hot
> 
> At least ???? degrees here today
> 
> T


Table tennis S

70F/21C here


----------



## BrattyPatty

Surly Spinster R


----------



## Glenlady

rumpy rumpy


----------



## joanmary1

Yappy youth H


----------



## Margot in FL

Harried Housewife


----------



## sandj

Extra Errand


----------



## joanmary1

Dowdy duchess S


----------



## sandj

Shrimp Scampi 

I


----------



## Glenlady

impish images


----------



## joanmary1

Salmon sandwiches S


----------



## sandj

Sugar Shock


----------



## joanmary1

Krispy Kreme E


----------



## grandmann

Eye Exam...M


----------



## joanmary1

Melting macaroon N


----------



## Glenlady

number nine


----------



## joanmary1

Equal edges S


----------



## BrattyPatty

Smelling Salts S


----------



## joanmary1

Sweet sultanas S


----------



## Glenlady

spotted shark


----------



## BrattyPatty

Kindly Kiss S


----------



## Glenlady

silver spoon


----------



## joanmary1

Navy Naafi I


----------



## Glenlady

instant impact


----------



## joanmary1

Toffee treat T


----------



## Glenlady

Teacake treat[ hot with butter ]


----------



## Margot in FL

Treacle Tart


----------



## joanmary1

Tabby Tom M


----------



## Glenlady

marmite mmm


----------



## joanmary1

Mackays Marmalade E


----------



## Glenlady

easily eaten --on toast
N


----------



## joanmary1

Nice now W (with lunch)


----------



## sandj

With Who


----------



## Glenlady

only one


----------



## joanmary1

Everyone 'ere E


----------



## ohsusana

‘Ello ‘Ello. O


----------



## joanmary1

Open 'ouse E


----------



## Glenlady

evening everyone


----------



## ohsusana

Edna’s ‘ere. E


----------



## joanmary1

Exciting 'ere E


----------



## Glenlady

Ee-by eck


----------



## joanmary1

Karens kaftan N


----------



## Glenlady

Normans nightshirt


----------



## joanmary1

Tommy's Trousers S


----------



## sandj

Simon Says


----------



## joanmary1

Samuel's sister R


----------



## grandmann

Repeat Returns..S


----------



## Glenlady

S.O.S


----------



## grandmann

Sorry, Stop...P


----------



## Glenlady

Pill popper


----------



## sandj

Rolling Rock


----------



## joanmary1

Kind king G


----------



## Glenlady

Gorgeous Gussy


----------



## joanmary1

Yardage yield D


----------



## Margot in FL

Deep Down


----------



## joanmary1

Nodding Neddy Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yes you ! U


----------



## BrattyPatty

Ugly Underpants S


----------



## joanmary1

Spicy salsa A


----------



## sandj

Swift Sweep


----------



## joanmary1

Pretty plant T


----------



## Glenlady

Tommy Trinder


----------



## joanmary1

Rapid river R


----------



## Glenlady

really rude


----------



## sandj

Extra Egg

G


----------



## ohsusana

Gushing Grannies. S


----------



## BrattyPatty

Scratchy Sheets S


----------



## ohsusana

Swallowing Syrup. P


----------



## Glenlady

Purple people-eater


----------



## ohsusana

Rodney’s Radish. H


----------



## Glenlady

Herbies horseradish


----------



## ohsusana

Harry’s Haricots. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sticky sweets S


----------



## Glenlady

Stone slab


----------



## joanmary1

Bubble bath H


----------



## ohsusana

High hill. L


----------



## joanmary1

Long Lane E


----------



## ohsusana

Endless entertainment. T


----------



## Glenlady

tightrope trapeze


----------



## Margot in FL

Extra Energy


----------



## Glenlady

yarn yokel


----------



## Margot in FL

Lovely Lady


----------



## Glenlady

youthful Yvonne


----------



## joanmary1

Extraordinarily eager R


----------



## Margot in FL

Ridiculously Rich


----------



## grandmann

Horse Hoof...F


----------



## Margot in FL

Frisky Filly


----------



## grandmann

Yarn Yield..D


----------



## joanmary1

Dr Doolittle E


----------



## grandmann

Evening Elegance..E


----------



## joanmary1

Eagle egg G


----------



## grandmann

Goose Gander...R


----------



## Margot in FL

Royal Rooster


----------



## joanmary1

Rebel rouser R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rambunctious Rogue


----------



## joanmary1

Elfin ears S


----------



## grandmann

Red Rover...R


----------



## grandmann

joanmary1 said:


> Elfin ears S


Silk Socks...S


----------



## joanmary1

Rollover roundel L


----------



## Glenlady

Lucky Lucy


----------



## joanmary1

Yucky Yeti I


----------



## Glenlady

independant Ivan


----------



## joanmary1

Nosey Norman N


----------



## Glenlady

noisy neighbour


----------



## ohsusana

Run Rabbit. T


----------



## sandj

Thankful Tuesday


----------



## grandmann

Yesterday's Year...R


----------



## sandj

Real Romantic 

C


----------



## grandmann

Color Chart..T


----------



## ohsusana

Twisted Tassel. L


----------



## Glenlady

lower limb


----------



## ohsusana

Bottle Brush. H


----------



## Glenlady

hairy Henry


----------



## ohsusana

Young Yorrocks. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sweet Sue E


----------



## Glenlady

Santas sack


----------



## joanmary1

King-size knit T


----------



## Glenlady

tassel throw


----------



## Margot in FL

Turtle Travels


----------



## Margot in FL

Wishing Well


----------



## Glenlady

lovely lunch


----------



## Margot in FL

Helping Hand


----------



## Glenlady

didgeri -doo


----------



## Margot in FL

Offensive Odour


----------



## ohsusana

Rip Roaring. G


----------



## joanmary1

Great guzzler R


----------



## Glenlady

repulsive rat


----------



## joanmary1

Tough toenails S


----------



## Glenlady

shoddy stuff


----------



## joanmary1

Fluffy Finch H


----------



## sandj

Hobby Horder


----------



## joanmary1

Raging Rhinoceros S


----------



## sandj

Slow Speed


----------



## joanmary1

Duty done E


----------



## Margot in FL

Easy Exit


----------



## joanmary1

Trusted trolley Y


----------



## Glenlady

yakety yak


----------



## joanmary1

Keen knitter R


----------



## Glenlady

red rose


----------



## joanmary1

Eating eggplant T


----------



## sandj

Tennis Team


----------



## Glenlady

mens match


----------



## joanmary1

Mrs Mop P


----------



## Glenlady

Polly pocket


----------



## joanmary1

Timothy Tittlemouse E


----------



## Glenlady

electrician expert


----------



## sandj

Tourism Taxi 

I


----------



## joanmary1

Icon information N


----------



## Glenlady

not normal


----------



## joanmary1

Lazy lump P


----------



## sandj

Pom Pom

M


----------



## Margot in FL

Mischievous Monkey


----------



## Glenlady

yacht yard


----------



## grandmann

Demon Dragon..N


----------



## BrattyPatty

Notorious Nincompoops S


----------



## sandj

Snoopy Sail


----------



## BrattyPatty

Leapin' Lizards S


----------



## ohsusana

Special Soup. P


----------



## sandj

Planted Potato

O


----------



## ohsusana

Oversized Oilcan. N


----------



## joanmary1

Nimble Natterjack (Toad) K


----------



## Glenlady

kissing koala


----------



## joanmary1

Amorous Antelope E


----------



## Glenlady

excited elephant


----------



## joanmary1

Tired Tarantula A


----------



## Glenlady

alpacas adventures


----------



## joanmary1

Slippery spider R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rare Ruble


----------



## Glenlady

Early evening


----------



## joanmary1

Green Grass S


----------



## sandj

Golf (or) Gulf


----------



## joanmary1

Frantic frog G


----------



## Glenlady

George the Gnu - U


----------



## sandj

Use Up 

P


----------



## joanmary1

Pretty picture E


----------



## grandmann

Especially Eager..R


----------



## joanmary1

Ribbing rows S


----------



## grandmann

Sewing Seams..S


----------



## joanmary1

Satin stitch H


----------



## grandmann

Half Hitch (knot) ...H


----------



## sandj

Happy Hour 

R


----------



## grandmann

Rare Rainbow...W

The weatherman on all three local channels predicted storms and pouring rain all day Friday, Saturday, Sunday & Today. 
Nothing yet this morning we got a dribble of rain, nothing what the forecast predicted. Boy, were they wrong!


----------



## Margot in FL

Wetter Winter


----------



## grandmann

Rain Radar..R


----------



## joanmary1

Rainbow river R


----------



## Glenlady

Rising river


----------



## sandj

River Rocks


----------



## joanmary1

Red river R


----------



## Glenlady

Robert Redford


----------



## joanmary1

Donald Duck K


----------



## Margot in FL

Kevin Kline


----------



## grandmann

Erika Eleniak...K


----------



## joanmary1

Kiddies kite E


----------



## Glenlady

Echidna egg


----------



## grandmann

Go Go Girl...L


----------



## Glenlady

La-la land


----------



## Rjkda

Dippy Dames


----------



## Margot in FL

Shy Snowman


----------



## Rjkda

Naughty Nana


----------



## ohsusana

Aussie Aussie Aussie. E


----------



## joanmary1

English earwig G


----------



## Glenlady

grumpy Gandalf


----------



## joanmary1

Fairy footprints S


----------



## Glenlady

spooky sound


----------



## joanmary1

Dusty drapes


----------



## Glenlady

soapy suds


----------



## joanmary1

Spring to Summer


----------



## Margot in FL

Rabblerousing Rabbit


----------



## Glenlady

tormenting toad


----------



## joanmary1

Dabbling ducks S


----------



## Glenlady

Swans swimming


----------



## ohsusana

Green Goblin. N


----------



## joanmary1

Nautical Nancy Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yelling Yobbo. O


----------



## joanmary1

One ounce E


----------



## Glenlady

earn extra


----------



## joanmary1

ABC alphabet T


----------



## sandj

Tent Tarp 

P


----------



## joanmary1

pink petticoat T


----------



## ohsusana

Twinkle Toes. S


----------



## Glenlady

Susan sings


----------



## joanmary1

Shiny snail L


----------



## grandmann

Little Lizard...D


----------



## joanmary1

Dachshund dog G


----------



## Glenlady

Good gracious !


----------



## sandj

Skip School


----------



## Glenlady

lazy lads n lasses


----------



## grandmann

Stepping Stones...S


----------



## joanmary1

Slippery slope E


----------



## Rjkda

Energetic Elephant


----------



## joanmary1

Tabby Tom M


----------



## Glenlady

Minnie Mouse


----------



## Glenlady

evening everyone E --- I'm off to bed night night x


----------



## ohsusana

Effervescent Energy. Y


----------



## BrattyPatty

Yodeling Yokel L


----------



## ohsusana

Lions Lair. R


----------



## sandj

River Reach


----------



## ohsusana

Happy Hedgehog. G


----------



## Glenlady

gentle goat


----------



## joanmary1

Tame toad D


----------



## Glenlady

Darling donkey


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yurt T


----------



## ohsusana

Travelling Tinker. R


----------



## Glenlady

tarnished truth


----------



## ohsusana

Hillbilly House. E


----------



## sandj

Happy Hiking


----------



## joanmary1

Ground ginger R


----------



## sandj

Rippled Raspberry


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yolks S


----------



## sandj

joanmary1 said:


> Yellow yolks S


Straight Stick


----------



## joanmary1

Kinky Kiosk K


----------



## Glenlady

kissing koi


----------



## BrattyPatty

Illuminated Iguana A


----------



## Glenlady

atrocious act


----------



## joanmary1

Terrible trouble E


----------



## Glenlady

enormous effort


----------



## joanmary1

Tortuous twist T


----------



## Glenlady

Twirling & turning


----------



## BrattyPatty

Grilled Gyro O


----------



## ohsusana

Overcooked omelette. E


----------



## grandmann

ohsusana said:


> Overcooked omelette. E


(Good to see You)

Egg Experiment...T


----------



## sandj

Tough Turkey


----------



## ohsusana

T


grandmann said:


> (Good to see You)
> 
> Egg Experiment...T


Tiny toes.

I've been back a couple of weeks now.
We moved to Tasmania from Queensland so have been busy.


----------



## Glenlady

sea salt


----------



## joanmary1

Terrible torment T


----------



## Glenlady

table tennis


----------



## joanmary1

Sticks and stones S


----------



## ohsusana

Sand and shells. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sugar and spice E


----------



## ohsusana

Eels and elvers. S


----------



## joanmary1

Slugs and snails S


----------



## Glenlady

slimy slug


----------



## joanmary1

Gorgeous greengage E


----------



## sandj

Empty Eggshells


----------



## joanmary1

Sugar sweet T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tiresome Ted


----------



## joanmary1

Dandy Dinmont T (dog breed)


----------



## BrattyPatty

Tom Terrific C


----------



## Margot in FL

Creative Clara


----------



## joanmary1

Double date E


----------



## Glenlady

entrance exam


----------



## grandmann

Monthly Menu..U


----------



## Glenlady

useful utensils


----------



## grandmann

Soup Spoon...N


----------



## Glenlady

nautical navigation


----------



## sandj

Nutty Nutmeg


----------



## joanmary1

Normal nails


----------



## Glenlady

sloppy sofa


----------



## joanmary1

Ant attack K


----------



## Glenlady

kinky knickers


----------



## sandj

Ski Shop


----------



## Margot in FL

Polly Parrot


----------



## joanmary1

Tricky test T


----------



## Glenlady

traumatic tension


----------



## joanmary1

Nasty niff F


----------



## Glenlady

filthy feet


----------



## joanmary1

Ten toes S


----------



## Glenlady

smart shoes


----------



## joanmary1

Super supper R


----------



## Glenlady

ridiculous rapper


----------



## joanmary1

Rapid racer R


----------



## Glenlady

raunchy Reg


----------



## joanmary1

Gorgeous Geranium M


----------



## Glenlady

Marvelous marigold


----------



## joanmary1

Dappled Delphinium M


----------



## sandj

My Music 

C


----------



## joanmary1

Crochet cardigan N


----------



## Glenlady

naughty Ned


----------



## joanmary1

Dutiful daughter R


----------



## Glenlady

Regular reader


----------



## joanmary1

Radar (O')Reilly Y


----------



## sandj

joanmary1 said:


> Radar (O')Reilly Y


Hi Joanmary we are going to game 13!

I just created it today!!

sandj


----------



## Margot in FL

Yachting Yesterday


----------



## BrattyPatty

Yak Yarn N


----------



## ohsusana

Numb nose. E


----------



## Glenlady

Erics envelope


----------



## ohsusana

Edith’s Earache. E


----------



## Glenlady

Ethyls ending


----------



## Margot in FL

Grey Ghost


----------



## joanmary1

Tall trees S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sizzling Sausages


----------



## Glenlady

Simple Simon


----------



## joanmary1

No news S


----------



## Glenlady

something simple


----------



## joanmary1

Emerald eardrop P


----------



## Glenlady

pearl pendant


----------



## Margot in FL

Tasty Treats


----------



## ohsusana

Sausage sandwich. H


----------



## joanmary1

Hairy hound D


----------



## Glenlady

Dopy Doug


----------



## joanmary1

Gorgeous Gus S


----------



## Glenlady

sitting straight


----------



## joanmary1

Terribly taut T


----------



## Glenlady

telling tales


----------



## joanmary1

Sticky syrup P


----------



## Margot in FL

Peaceful Pastime


----------



## joanmary1

Electric eel L


----------



## Margot in FL

Lovable Llama


----------



## joanmary1

Appetising apple E


----------



## Glenlady

extra energy


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yarn-dye E


----------



## Glenlady

esthers eccles {cakes}


----------



## joanmary1

Shiny satin N


----------



## Glenlady

nice name


----------



## Margot in FL

Easy Exit


----------



## ohsusana

Tongue Twister. R


----------



## Margot in FL

Radical Rebirth


----------



## ohsusana

Happy Hog. G


----------



## Glenlady

gormless Gordon


----------



## joanmary1

Naturally neat T


----------



## Glenlady

tittle tattle


----------



## joanmary1

Early extraction N (Had a tooth out earlier this morning) :sm03:


----------



## ohsusana

joanmary1 said:


> Early extraction N (Had a tooth out earlier this morning) :sm03:


Not Nice. E

Hope you are ok Joan. :sm19:


----------



## joanmary1

(Not) Easy eating G 

I will be later Sue!


----------



## Glenlady

eat easy--- hope you didn't feel too much pain Joan


----------



## ohsusana

Yodelled and Yelled. D


----------



## Glenlady

Dillied and dallied


----------



## Margot in FL

Don’t Dillydally


----------



## Glenlady

yawning yak


----------



## joanmary1

Katy's kitten N


----------



## Glenlady

Nobbys nose


----------



## joanmary1

Eric's ear-hole E


----------



## Glenlady

Ednas ethics


----------



## joanmary1

Sarah's specs S


----------



## Glenlady

Sandras sandals


----------



## joanmary1

Scorched sausage E


----------



## Glenlady

elves ears


----------



## ohsusana

Simple Service. E


----------



## Glenlady

entry & exit


----------



## ohsusana

Travelling Tardis. S


----------



## joanmary1

Super star R


----------



## Glenlady

rhubarb relish


----------



## joanmary1

Hot horseradish H


----------



## ohsusana

High Hill. L


----------



## Glenlady

low level


----------



## joanmary1

Lovely lolly Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yester year


----------



## joanmary1

Run riot T


----------



## Glenlady

Tuesday treat


----------



## joanmary1

Topiary tree E


----------



## Glenlady

evening entertainment


----------



## Margot in FL

Tiny Tot


----------



## joanmary1

Tabby tom M


----------



## Glenlady

Minnie Mouse


----------



## joanmary1

Eric Earwig G


----------



## Glenlady

ginormous gnu


----------



## joanmary1

Udder underneath H


----------



## Margot in FL

Horrid Hiccups


----------



## joanmary1

Sugar n spice E


----------



## Glenlady

Ernests eggs


----------



## joanmary1

Silver signet-ring G


----------



## Glenlady

Glorias gems


----------



## joanmary1

Sticky sweet T


----------



## Glenlady

taking time


----------



## joanmary1

Emitting energy


----------



## Glenlady

your yarn


----------



## joanmary1

Never never R


----------



## Glenlady

rags 2 riches


----------



## joanmary1

Silly sausage E


----------



## Glenlady

empty escalator


----------



## ohsusana

Rigid Ruler. R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rotten Rooster


----------



## Glenlady

red rage


----------



## joanmary1

Elephant's email L


----------



## Glenlady

Lenny Lion


----------



## Margot in FL

Nine Numbers


----------



## Glenlady

six's & sevens


----------



## joanmary1

Seven stars S


----------



## Glenlady

joanmary1 said:


> Seven stars S


Does your mouth feel a bit better Joan?

Soap suds


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> Does your mouth feel a bit better Joan?
> 
> Soap suds


Yes thanks Jan - a lot better now!

Sterling silver R


----------



## Glenlady

rough rogue


----------



## sandj

Eight Ekes


----------



## Margot in FL

Snow Shoes


----------



## Glenlady

Sally's sarcastic


----------



## joanmary1

China cup P


----------



## ohsusana

Pretty petal. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lucky lad D


----------



## Glenlady

dozy doormouse


----------



## ohsusana

Express Engine. E


----------



## Glenlady

early edition


----------



## ohsusana

Nightmare Novel. L


----------



## joanmary1

Long legs S


----------



## Glenlady

short sleeves


----------



## joanmary1

Side swipe E


----------



## Glenlady

extra earnings


----------



## joanmary1

Sugary spongecake E


----------



## sandj

Egg Eggs


----------



## joanmary1

Slippery slide E


----------



## Glenlady

Eddie Eagle


----------



## joanmary1

Electric engine E


----------



## Glenlady

escape exit


----------



## joanmary1

Tamarisk Tree


----------



## Glenlady

exact estimate


----------



## joanmary1

Everlasting evergreen N


----------



## Glenlady

neutered newt


----------



## joanmary1

Ten toes S


----------



## Glenlady

silly string


----------



## Margot in FL

Giggling Girls


----------



## ohsusana

Snow Storm. M


----------



## Glenlady

Monday morning


----------



## joanmary1

Grandma giggles S


----------



## ohsusana

Sunday School. L


----------



## Glenlady

Lovely Luna (my cat ) :sm01: 
A


----------



## joanmary1

Adorable animals! S 

Our Nikolai


----------



## Glenlady

She's sweet


----------



## joanmary1

Two ton N 

He's a big boy. 4.5 kilo!


----------



## Glenlady

Nice Nikolai
I


----------



## ohsusana

Interesting Idea. A

What a handsome boy.


----------



## Glenlady

Archies artichoke


----------



## joanmary1

Educating everyone E


----------



## Glenlady

English exam


----------



## joanmary1

Maths Mistress S


----------



## Glenlady

sewing seams


----------



## joanmary1

Stitching seamtress S


----------



## Glenlady

Singer sewing -- machine
G


----------



## joanmary1

Gentleman George E


----------



## Glenlady

evening engagement


----------



## joanmary1

Tangerine trifle E


----------



## Glenlady

enraged elephant


----------



## joanmary1

Tiny tiger R


----------



## Glenlady

randy rhino


----------



## joanmary1

Oversexed Ostrich H


----------



## Glenlady

can I say 
horny hippo O


----------



## ohsusana

Obsessed Oddity. Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yawning Yak


----------



## ohsusana

Knitting Keepsakes. S


----------



## Glenlady

selling shortbread


----------



## ohsusana

Day dreaming. G


----------



## joanmary1

Duck down N


----------



## Glenlady

nodding Noddy


----------



## joanmary1

Yorkshire youth H


----------



## Glenlady

Happy Harry


----------



## joanmary1

Yip yippee E


----------



## Glenlady

elephants ear


----------



## Margot in FL

Easy Exit


----------



## Margot in FL

Really Ripe


----------



## Glenlady

escape exit


----------



## joanmary1

Treacle tart T


----------



## Glenlady

Too tempting :sm01:


----------



## Margot in FL

Giggles ‘n Grins


----------



## joanmary1

Sherbet sweet T


----------



## ohsusana

Toffee Tart. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tasty tart T


----------



## ohsusana

Tomato Toastie. E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra eating G


----------



## ohsusana

Guzzle Guts. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sugar sweet T


----------



## Glenlady

Easter egg


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> Easter egg


No T... word!

:sm09: :sm11:

Giggling girls S


----------



## Glenlady

joanmary1 said:


> No T... word!
> 
> :sm09: :sm11:
> 
> Giggling girls S


Had a senior moment :sm16:


----------



## Glenlady

Shrieking sea-gull


----------



## joanmary1

Leaping lamb B


----------



## Glenlady

Bounding bull


----------



## joanmary1

Lazy lizard D


----------



## Margot in FL

Dawdling Donkey


----------



## Glenlady

Yellow yucca


----------



## joanmary1

Yawing Yak K


----------



## Glenlady

kiss Kevin


----------



## joanmary1

Ninety nine E


----------



## Margot in FL

Elite Event


----------



## joanmary1

Tiring time E


----------



## Glenlady

eighty eight


----------



## ohsusana

Twenty two. O


----------



## Margot in FL

Ornery Octogenarian


----------



## ohsusana

Nightingales nest. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tippy toes S


----------



## Glenlady

surplus stock


----------



## ohsusana

King Kong. G


----------



## joanmary1

Goodness gracious S


----------



## Glenlady

greedy gorilla


----------



## joanmary1

Apple appetiser R


----------



## Glenlady

rebel rouser


----------



## joanmary1

Regular rules S


----------



## Glenlady

seven sins


----------



## joanmary1

Sticky sellotape E


----------



## Glenlady

eager Elsie


----------



## joanmary1

Eggy eats


----------



## ohsusana

Smoked salmon. N


----------



## Glenlady

not now


----------



## Margot in FL

Weeping Willow


----------



## Glenlady

wailing wall


----------



## ohsusana

Lovely Lamington. N


----------



## Glenlady

Nice name


----------



## Margot in FL

Energetic Exercise


----------



## joanmary1

Everlasting emerald D


----------



## Margot in FL

Deliberate Default


----------



## joanmary1

Tickling trout T


----------



## Glenlady

tinned tuna


----------



## joanmary1

Apricots for "afters" S


----------



## Glenlady

sausage 'for' starters


----------



## joanmary1

Smoked salmon N


----------



## Glenlady

no nuts


----------



## sharronaw

Salty Sailor


----------



## joanmary1

Red radish H


----------



## sandj

Hurry Harry


----------



## Glenlady

yummy yogurt


----------



## sandj

Type Two


----------



## ohsusana

One o one. E


----------



## Glenlady

Eric elk 
K


----------



## ohsusana

Khaki Knitting. G


----------



## Glenlady

green gage {plum}
E


----------



## ohsusana

Emerald Eyes. S


----------



## joanmary1

Shiny snout T


----------



## Glenlady

tart tatin


----------



## ohsusana

Ninety nine. E


----------



## joanmary1

Eleven eggs S


----------



## Margot in FL

Seventy Seven


----------



## joanmary1

Naughty night T


----------



## Glenlady

Temptress Tina !


----------



## joanmary1

Animal Anita A


----------



## Glenlady

agony aunt


----------



## joanmary1

Twinkle toes S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sinister Serpent


----------



## joanmary1

Tardy toad


----------



## Glenlady

Dirty Den


----------



## joanmary1

Natural noise E


----------



## Glenlady

extra exitement


----------



## Margot in FL

Tiny Tim


----------



## joanmary1

Minnie Mouse E


----------



## Glenlady

Exotic embroidery


----------



## joanmary1

Yeovil yodeller R


----------



## Glenlady

Roaming romanys


----------



## Margot in FL

Sacred Song


----------



## sandj

Gracious Gorilla


----------



## ohsusana

Awful Atrocity. Y


----------



## Glenlady

yawning yak


----------



## joanmary1

Khaki kegs S


----------



## Glenlady

slithering snake


----------



## joanmary1

Exceptional excitement T


----------



## Glenlady

terrible tease


----------



## Margot in FL

Early Evening


----------



## ohsusana

Garden Gnome. E


----------



## Glenlady

every evening


----------



## sandj

Green Goddess


----------



## Glenlady

short stick


----------



## joanmary1

Kellogg's Krunch H


----------



## Glenlady

Hellmans on hamburger


----------



## joanmary1

Rhubarb relish H


----------



## Glenlady

Henrys hot-pot T


----------



## joanmary1

Tarragon taste E


----------



## Glenlady

earthy essence


----------



## Margot in FL

Endangered Earthling


----------



## Glenlady

Great grandad


----------



## joanmary1

Double dare E


----------



## Glenlady

evil Edna


----------



## joanmary1

Auntie Annie E


----------



## Glenlady

equal expenses


----------



## joanmary1

Stiff shirt T


----------



## Glenlady

total torment


----------



## ohsusana

Treacle Toffee. E


----------



## Glenlady

Emu egg


----------



## joanmary1

Giant Gorilla A


----------



## Glenlady

average armadillo


----------



## joanmary1

Opulent opals S


----------



## Glenlady

saving stamps


----------



## joanmary1

Strawberry shake E


----------



## Glenlady

easy exam


----------



## joanmary1

Magic marker R


----------



## Glenlady

round robin


----------



## ohsusana

Nowhere near. R


----------



## joanmary1

Raw rind D


----------



## ohsusana

Doing dusting. G


----------



## joanmary1

Going going gone E


----------



## Margot in FL

Every Eventuality


----------



## ohsusana

Yippee Yi yo. O


----------



## Margot in FL

Ordinary Object


----------



## Glenlady

trashy T.V


----------



## joanmary1

Victorious Vic C


----------



## Glenlady

cuddly Colin


----------



## joanmary1

Nearest nest T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tea Time


----------



## joanmary1

Ebony eyes S


----------



## Glenlady

stars shining


----------



## joanmary1

Green gown N


----------



## Glenlady

not normal


----------



## joanmary1

Lazy lout T


----------



## Glenlady

train ticket


----------



## joanmary1

Trestle tables S


----------



## Glenlady

stormy skies


----------



## joanmary1

Seven skittles S


----------



## sandj

See Saw


----------



## joanmary1

Wild women N


----------



## Glenlady

Normans a nomad


----------



## Margot in FL

Darling Diva


----------



## joanmary1

Double do O


----------



## Glenlady

online order


----------



## joanmary1

Rapid responder R


----------



## Glenlady

regular reader


----------



## joanmary1

Relay riders S


----------



## Glenlady

serious story


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yardstick. K


----------



## Glenlady

kitchen cupboard


----------



## sharronaw

Daring Darling. Sharron


----------



## ohsusana

Grey Greyhound. D


----------



## Margot in FL

Dorky Duchess


----------



## ohsusana

Sizzling Steak. K


----------



## Glenlady

kookaburra keyring


----------



## ohsusana

Galahs Gaiters. S


----------



## Glenlady

screeching sea-gull


----------



## joanmary1

Laughing Llama A


----------



## Glenlady

agrophobia of arithmatic


----------



## joanmary1

Celery chew W


----------



## Glenlady

watery whelk


----------



## joanmary1

Kiddies kites S


----------



## Glenlady

sudsy soap


----------



## joanmary1

Peach parfait T


----------



## Margot in FL

Transparent Tape


----------



## joanmary1

Energetic elephant T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tried ‘n True


----------



## Glenlady

eating 2 eclairs (yes I know ----- but they're so good!
S


----------



## ohsusana

Simply Smashing. G


----------



## Glenlady

greedy guts :sm02: :sm02: :sm15:


----------



## joanmary1

Strawberry swiss-roll L


----------



## Glenlady

lime lolly


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yogurt T


----------



## Glenlady

treacle tart.. again !
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tall tales S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sweet Shop


----------



## Glenlady

steamed spotted --dick
D or K


----------



## Glenlady

pease pudding


----------



## Margot in FL

Golly Gee


----------



## Glenlady

expected early


----------



## joanmary1

Youngster yawning G


----------



## Glenlady

giggling grandma


----------



## joanmary1

Absent agent A


----------



## Glenlady

American airlines


----------



## Margot in FL

Satisfying Sleep


----------



## ohsusana

Prickly Pear. R


----------



## Glenlady

Red Rum [winner of Grand National


----------



## joanmary1

Midday market T


----------



## Glenlady

teatime toastie


----------



## joanmary1

Electric egg-timer R


----------



## Glenlady

joanmary1 said:


> Electric egg-timer R


mine's in the back of a cupboard somewhere, it boils 12 eggs and I live on my own :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: it was ok when the boys were at home.

Roy the riveter R


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> mine's in the back of a cupboard somewhere, it boils 12 eggs and I live on my own :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: it was ok when the boys were at home.
> 
> Roy the riveter R


A lot of us have something like that I think, I recently turfed out a sandwich toaster I don't use.

Roy Rogers S


----------



## Glenlady

So,sandwich-maker..... I use mine a lot

T or R


----------



## ohsusana

Rusty Railing. G


----------



## Glenlady

garden gates


----------



## ohsusana

Swing Set. T


----------



## Glenlady

trampoline trick


----------



## ohsusana

Khaki Kayak. K


----------



## Margot in FL

Kicking Kangaroo


----------



## Glenlady

Kit Kat T
another fave of mine, chunky ones,pack of 4 for £1


----------



## Glenlady

Orange opal-fruit


----------



## joanmary1

Kinky Kangaroo O


----------



## Glenlady

ordinary owl L


----------



## Margot in FL

Luring Lorelei


----------



## Glenlady

Idle Iris


----------



## ohsusana

Singing Songs. S


----------



## Glenlady

stop swearing :sm12: :sm15:


----------



## ohsusana

Going Ga Ga. A


----------



## joanmary1

Another anthill L


----------



## Glenlady

already applied


----------



## Glenlady

Daffy duck


----------



## ohsusana

Know it all Kenny. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yes-man Yousef F


----------



## Glenlady

Famous Five


----------



## joanmary1

Elephants eggs S :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady

ski-ing skunk


----------



## joanmary1

Khaki kit-bag G


----------



## Margot in FL

Gloomy George


----------



## Glenlady

end of an era 
A


----------



## ohsusana

Amazing Aviary. Y


----------



## sandj

Yellow Yorkie


----------



## Margot in FL

Every Eventuality


----------



## ohsusana

Young Yorkshireman. N


----------



## Glenlady

Norman the nomad


----------



## joanmary1

Dennis the Dachshund D


----------



## Margot in FL

Difficult Doorknob


----------



## Glenlady

Bob the builder


----------



## Glenlady

When are we starting the new kitchen game ?


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> When are we starting the new kitchen game ?


It's here Jan

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-615644-1.html#14026795


----------



## ohsusana

Glenlady said:


> Bob the builder


Rudolph the Reindeer. R


----------



## ohsusana

Glenlady said:


> When are we starting the new kitchen game ?


Ooohh, will have to check that out. :sm24:


----------



## Glenlady

joanmary1 said:


> It's here Jan
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-615644-1.html#14026795


Thanks , got it :sm24:


----------



## joanmary1

Red roller-coaster R


----------



## Glenlady

run rapid


----------



## joanmary1

Downward dip P


----------



## Glenlady

Percy pig


----------



## joanmary1

Green grotto O


----------



## Glenlady

Olive oil


----------



## joanmary1

Little lad D


----------



## Glenlady

Dick Dastardly


----------



## joanmary1

Yearning Yak K


----------



## Glenlady

Kiss me Kwik-- hat


----------



## joanmary1

Tatty tassel L


----------



## Glenlady

Lucy Locket


----------



## joanmary1

Tommy Tucker R


----------



## Margot in FL

Ricky Rich


----------



## joanmary1

Henry Hall L


----------



## sandj

Lei Luau

U


----------



## joanmary1

Ugly ulcer R


----------



## Glenlady

Rude rumblings


----------



## joanmary1

Savoury snacks S


----------



## boring knit

silk stocking g


----------



## joanmary1

Great gift T


----------



## sandj

Talk Tomorrow 

W


----------



## joanmary1

Wild waves S


----------



## Glenlady

savoury sauce


----------



## Margot in FL

Evolution Explanation


----------



## Glenlady

noble novice


----------



## ohsusana

Enormous Escargot. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tremendous Tackle


----------



## ohsusana

Endless Entertainment. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tasty toffee E


----------



## ohsusana

Everlasting Eclair. R


----------



## Glenlady

rolling round


----------



## ohsusana

Dastardly Deeds. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sowing seed D


----------



## Glenlady

Dirty dancing


----------



## joanmary1

Green gables S


----------



## ohsusana

Sea shells. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sailing ship P


----------



## ohsusana

Puffed up Pirate. E


----------



## joanmary1

Electric energy Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yelling-- Yoohoo!


----------



## joanmary1

Ooh ooer R


----------



## Glenlady

raving reveller


----------



## ohsusana

Ripper Rita A


----------



## Glenlady

Alices antics


----------



## joanmary1

Auntie Agatha A


----------



## Glenlady

able Arthur


----------



## joanmary1

Run Roger R


----------



## Glenlady

Roger ran :sm16:


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> Roger ran :sm16:


 :sm09: :sm11:

Nasty nomad D


----------



## Glenlady

Daves demons


----------



## joanmary1

Silly sausage E


----------



## Glenlady

English earthenware


----------



## joanmary1

Eating eggs


----------



## Glenlady

so soon


----------



## joanmary1

Now noon N


----------



## Glenlady

now or never


----------



## joanmary1

Rapid runner R


----------



## Glenlady

rough road


----------



## Margot in FL

Defiantly Dreadful


----------



## ohsusana

Likeable Larrikin. N


----------



## Glenlady

nodding neddy


----------



## joanmary1

Yodelling youth H


----------



## ohsusana

Honey Ham. M


----------



## Glenlady

My Marmite


----------



## ohsusana

Enlarged Earwig. G


----------



## Glenlady

gormless giraffe


----------



## ohsusana

Epic Experience. E


----------



## joanmary1

Elephant experience E


----------



## Glenlady

Emu experience


----------



## joanmary1

Elk experience E


----------



## Glenlady

Earthy eye shadow ---W


----------



## joanmary1

Wiggly waddle E


----------



## Glenlady

Eddie escaped


----------



## joanmary1

Daisy dived D


----------



## Glenlady

Doreen dithered


----------



## joanmary1

Diane danced D


----------



## Glenlady

Drunken Dave


----------



## joanmary1

Envious Evelyn N


----------



## Glenlady

naughty Nev


----------



## joanmary1

Victor's venture E


----------



## Glenlady

endive & escargot


----------



## joanmary1

Thyme and tarragon N


----------



## Glenlady

nettle nectar


----------



## ohsusana

Red Rhubarb. B


----------



## Margot in FL

Bully Beef


----------



## ohsusana

Fresh fig. G


----------



## joanmary1

Giant gobbler R


----------



## Glenlady

raspberry ripple


----------



## ohsusana

Entertaining Eskimo. O


----------



## Glenlady

Ocelot overcoat


----------



## joanmary1

Tiger toes S


----------



## Glenlady

stinky skunk


----------



## ohsusana

Khaki knapsack. K


----------



## joanmary1

Khaki kaftan N


----------



## ohsusana

Nancy’s nylons. S


----------



## joanmary1

Susan's scanties S


----------



## ohsusana

Shaun Sheep. P


----------



## joanmary1

Pink Pig G


----------



## Margot in FL

Gorgeous Giraffe


----------



## joanmary1

Extravagant Elk K


----------



## Glenlady

Kinky Ken


----------



## joanmary1

Nelly nattering G


----------



## Glenlady

Ghostly goings-on N


----------



## joanmary1

Nearly nothing G


----------



## Glenlady

gurning Guy


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yogurt T


----------



## Glenlady

tipsy trifles


----------



## Margot in FL

Sipping Sherry


----------



## Glenlady

yowling yak
Z next , but if you can't think of one-- start with 
A


----------



## Margot in FL

Kicking Kangaroo


----------



## joanmary1

Open offer R


----------



## ohsusana

Royal Ransom. M


----------



## Margot in FL

Memories Missing


----------



## ohsusana

Green Geranium. M


----------



## Glenlady

Marys marigold


----------



## joanmary1

Dainty Dianthus S


----------



## Glenlady

sweet sultan


----------



## joanmary1

Naughty but nice E


----------



## ohsusana

Exciting entanglement. T


----------



## joanmary1

Terrible trouble E


----------



## ohsusana

Exit & Entrance. E


----------



## Margot in FL

Edible Echinacea


----------



## joanmary1

Apple appetiser R


----------



## ohsusana

Run Rabbit. T


----------



## joanmary1

Two-ply twinset T


----------



## Glenlady

tin trumpet


----------



## joanmary1

Twist and twirl L


----------



## Glenlady

lovely Luna (my cat )
A


----------



## joanmary1

Apple Acacia A


----------



## knittyliz

Ancient Artifact T


----------



## joanmary1

Trim tassel L


----------



## Glenlady

long laces


----------



## Margot in FL

Short Stack (pancakes)


----------



## ohsusana

Knitter’s Knitting. G


----------



## Glenlady

ganzy in garter st.


----------



## joanmary1

Treacle and tapioca A


----------



## Glenlady

apples & apricots


----------



## ohsusana

Spuds and shallots. S


----------



## Glenlady

spring onions and saveloys
S


----------



## joanmary1

Salmon and salad D


----------



## Glenlady

Daisies & daffodils


----------



## ohsusana

Spinach and Sprouts. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sea and Surf


----------



## Glenlady

fried fish


----------



## ohsusana

Halibut and haddock. K


----------



## joanmary1

Kippers and kedgeree L


----------



## Glenlady

leeks & langoustines


----------



## Margot in FL

Sausages and Sauerkraut


----------



## joanmary1

Tangerine tarts S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sliced Sandwich


----------



## Glenlady

ham hock


----------



## joanmary1

Kylie's kale E


----------



## Glenlady

Ednas endive


----------



## joanmary1

Enamel Elephant T


----------



## Glenlady

transparent teapot


----------



## joanmary1

Typhoo teabags S


----------



## Glenlady

Smiths crisps


----------



## joanmary1

Sifta salt T


----------



## Glenlady

Tetley teabags


----------



## joanmary1

Steaming saucepan N


----------



## Glenlady

nice nectarine


----------



## Margot in FL

Enjoyable Escargots


----------



## Glenlady

soft sweeties


----------



## joanmary1

Sweet salad D


----------



## Glenlady

Dougal dog


----------



## joanmary1

Giant Gorilla A


----------



## Glenlady

African ape


----------



## Margot in FL

Ethiopian Elephant


----------



## joanmary1

Tiny tadpoles S


----------



## Glenlady

salty shrimps


----------



## Margot in FL

Silly String


----------



## ohsusana

Giant Gobstopper. R


----------



## joanmary1

Road Runner R


----------



## Glenlady

rough road


----------



## joanmary1

Dacron duvet T


----------



## Glenlady

terry towel


----------



## joanmary1

Lazy lout T


----------



## Glenlady

terrible twos


----------



## joanmary1

Skinny Sheila A


----------



## Glenlady

awful Agnes


----------



## joanmary1

Shy Simon N


----------



## Glenlady

normal natives
O


----------



## joanmary1

Oak-tree outside E


----------



## Glenlady

early exercise


----------



## joanmary1

Eat everything G


----------



## Glenlady

Get going


----------



## joanmary1

Greedy gobbler R


----------



## Glenlady

ravenous rooster


----------



## sandj

Really Roasted


----------



## joanmary1

Double date E


----------



## Glenlady

Easter egg


----------



## ohsusana

Green Garnish. H


----------



## Glenlady

heavy hail-storm
I


----------



## joanmary1

Iconic item M


----------



## Glenlady

Many moons (ago)
N


----------



## joanmary1

Nifty notion N


----------



## Glenlady

O
old onions
P


----------



## ohsusana

Powder puff. F


----------



## joanmary1

Funny face E


----------



## Glenlady

eagle eyed
D


----------



## joanmary1

Docile duck K


----------



## sandj

King Knitter


----------



## joanmary1

Regular rat T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tardy Tradesman


----------



## joanmary1

Next number R


----------



## Glenlady

Ralphs racing-bike
S


----------



## joanmary1

Ernie's extras S


----------



## Margot in FL

Susie’s Snake


----------



## joanmary1

Ethel's electric-toothbrush H


----------



## Glenlady

Harveys hair cream


----------



## joanmary1

Margaret's Motorcar R


----------



## Glenlady

Roys rolls


----------



## ohsusana

Sirloin steak. K


----------



## Glenlady

lilac lupins
M


----------



## joanmary1

Sultana sponge E


----------



## Glenlady

joanmary1 said:


> Sultana sponge E


Where did N go Joan :sm02: :sm02: 
Not now
O


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> Where did N go Joan :sm02: :sm02:
> Not now
> O


We're not alphabetical are we?

:sm03: :sm12:


----------



## Glenlady

joanmary1 said:


> We're not alphabetical are we?
> 
> :sm03: :sm12:


I'm laughing here cos I don't know, -- can't keep up :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm16:


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> I'm laughing here cos I don't know, -- can't keep up :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm16:


I thought that was just the Kitchen one! Have we got a referee? :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Glenlady

joanmary1 said:


> I thought that was just the Kitchen one! Have we got a referee? :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I don't know, but think we need one :sm02: I'm confused so bear with me, senior moment :sm16: :sm15: :sm23:


----------



## ohsusana

joanmary1 said:


> Sultana sponge E


Elderly enough. H

Sorry Jan, Joan wins. It's the kitchen game that's alphabetical but as long as we are having fun, who cares ?
:sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Glenlady

ohsusana said:


> Elderly enough. H
> 
> Sorry Jan, Joan wins. It's the kitchen game that's alphabetical but as long as we are having fun, who cares ?
> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


 Thanks for putting me right ! Some of the answers are so funny, I'm loving it. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1

Happy hour R

We may be Barmy but we are enjoying ourselves !!! :sm09: :sm11: :sm11: :sm16:


----------



## ohsusana

Round rump. P


----------



## Glenlady

really relishing (our happy hours ) :sm04: :sm04: :sm02:


----------



## Glenlady

perky people


----------



## joanmary1

Great girls S


----------



## ohsusana

Sweet Sheila’s. S


----------



## Glenlady

Smiling seniors??


----------



## joanmary1

Super smart T :sm16:


----------



## Glenlady

Trendy Trudies


----------



## joanmary1

Slinky stole E


----------



## ohsusana

Eeewie Earwig. G


----------



## joanmary1

Gurning Gent T


----------



## ohsusana

Tasseled throw. W


----------



## Glenlady

Wild west


----------



## joanmary1

Wobbly waddle E


----------



## ohsusana

Testy topic. C


----------



## ohsusana

joanmary1 said:


> Wobbly waddle E


Edna's exam. M


----------



## Glenlady

Miriams mother -in law


----------



## joanmary1

Won't wait T


----------



## Glenlady

terrible tyrant


----------



## joanmary1

Try tap-dancing G


----------



## Glenlady

Getting going


----------



## joanmary1

Going going G


----------



## Glenlady

Got giddy


----------



## Margot in FL

Yellow Yarn


----------



## joanmary1

Naughty but nice E


----------



## Glenlady

easy earnings


----------



## joanmary1

Soggy sponge-cake E


----------



## ohsusana

Elderberry Eggnog. G


----------



## joanmary1

Gooseberry grog G


----------



## Margot in FL

Generous Girl


----------



## Glenlady

Lovely lass


----------



## Margot in FL

Sassy Sister


----------



## Glenlady

Rocking redhead


----------



## MrsB

JeanneE said:


> Giant Gator


Police in TN are warning against flushing drugs down the toilet, as it may cause "meth gators".

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/tennessee-police-warn-locals-not-flush-drugs-fear-meth-gators-n1030291


----------



## Glenlady

Ding dang whats this all about
G


----------



## joanmary1

Good girl L


----------



## Glenlady

Looking lively


----------



## joanmary1

Yakult yogurt T


----------



## Margot in FL

Transatlantic Trip


----------



## ohsusana

Plastic plant pot. T


----------



## joanmary1

Top tomato O


----------



## Glenlady

outspan oranges
P


----------



## joanmary1

Potato peel L


----------



## Glenlady

lovely lemon


----------



## joanmary1

Neapolitan ice-cream M


----------



## Glenlady

Mr. Whippy { my fave}


----------



## ohsusana

Yummy yoghurt. T


----------



## Glenlady

tepid tea


----------



## joanmary1

Tangy Tangerines


----------



## ohsusana

Scary spider. R


----------



## joanmary1

ohsusana said:


> Scary spider. R


Do you see many?

Robin Redbreast T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tommy Tortoise


----------



## Glenlady

earwig egg


----------



## Margot in FL

Ghostly Garret


----------



## joanmary1

Table Talk K


----------



## Glenlady

Killer kangeroo
L


----------



## joanmary1

One on one E


----------



## Glenlady

extreme energy


----------



## joanmary1

Yummy yeast-cakes S


----------



## Glenlady

satsuma sponge


----------



## joanmary1

Extra eclairs S


----------



## Glenlady

strawberry swirl


----------



## joanmary1

Lemon loplolly Y


----------



## Glenlady

yummy yogurt


----------



## joanmary1

Tough toffees S


----------



## Glenlady

salty soup


----------



## joanmary1

Paper plate E


----------



## Glenlady

eating eagerly


----------



## joanmary1

Yakety yak K


----------



## Glenlady

Kelloggs krunchynut :sm16:


----------



## sandj

Twitter Talk


----------



## Glenlady

knack of knitting


----------



## joanmary1

Growing grass S


----------



## Glenlady

street sweepers


----------



## joanmary1

Sterling silver R


----------



## Glenlady

rusty railings


----------



## joanmary1

Smart set T


----------



## Glenlady

train track


----------



## joanmary1

Khaki kerchief F


----------



## Glenlady

floral frillies


----------



## joanmary1

Satin skimpies S


----------



## Glenlady

silk stockings


----------



## joanmary1

Sister Susie E


----------



## Glenlady

Ernies electrics


----------



## joanmary1

Spam sandwich H


----------



## Glenlady

hard of hearing


----------



## Margot in FL

Great Girth


----------



## Glenlady

half hitch


----------



## joanmary1

Handful of ha'pennies S


----------



## Glenlady

S.O.S


----------



## boring knit

sister susie


----------



## joanmary1

Energetic Elfin N


----------



## Glenlady

naked nymph :sm16: 
o


----------



## Margot in FL

Happy Hippy


----------



## sandj

Your Yarn


----------



## Margot in FL

No Nonsense


----------



## ohsusana

Enigmatic Earthling. G


----------



## joanmary1

Green gabardine E


----------



## Glenlady

emerald ear-ring


----------



## boring knit

gold gauntlet......T


----------



## Glenlady

tried & tested


----------



## CornishKnitter

Dancing dervish


----------



## Glenlady

haystack hugs


----------



## Margot in FL

Sizzling Sausages


----------



## joanmary1

Slugs and snails S


----------



## Margot in FL

Surly Steward


----------



## Glenlady

dappled donkey


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow Yaffle E


----------



## Glenlady

Eric & Ernie


----------



## joanmary1

Erratic Echidna A


----------



## Glenlady

Adam Ant


----------



## joanmary1

Tadpoles tails S


----------



## Glenlady

silver streak


----------



## joanmary1

Karaoke king G


----------



## Glenlady

George gurning


----------



## joanmary1

Gently guiding G


----------



## sandj

Green Gum


----------



## Glenlady

messy monkey


----------



## Margot in FL

Yawning Yobo


----------



## Glenlady

yesterday's youth


----------



## joanmary1

Happy hog G


----------



## Glenlady

greedy goat


----------



## joanmary1

Tiny toad D


----------



## Glenlady

dinky donut


----------



## joanmary1

Twenty two O


----------



## Margot in FL

Obnoxious Octopus


----------



## joanmary1

Sweet Sparrow


----------



## Margot in FL

Wonky Weaving


----------



## Glenlady

grizzly guineapig


----------



## joanmary1

Grumpy Giraffe E


----------



## Glenlady

enterprising elk


----------



## joanmary1

Kinky Kingfisher R


----------



## sandj

Rainy Road


----------



## joanmary1

Droopy drawers S


----------



## Glenlady

satin sheets


----------



## joanmary1

Sun shine - we've had enough!!

E


----------



## Glenlady

enough enough--I echo :sm04: 
H or O


----------



## joanmary1

Over and out T


----------



## Glenlady

Testing testing :sm02: 
U


----------



## boring knit

Up n Under.....V


----------



## joanmary1

Victory V's S


----------



## Glenlady

soothing sweets


----------



## joanmary1

Steam ship P


----------



## Glenlady

Pirates parrot


----------



## boring knit

polly parrot........T


----------



## Glenlady

tipsy turvy


----------



## boring knit

yodelling youth.......H


----------



## Glenlady

Hollering Herbert


----------



## boring knit

tell tale


----------



## Glenlady

excited earwig


----------



## boring knit

giant goat.......T


----------



## Glenlady

tiny terrapin


----------



## boring knit

nondescript newt


----------



## Glenlady

Treacle tart


----------



## boring knit

tom thumb


----------



## Glenlady

boiled beaver


----------



## boring knit

ragged rocks


----------



## Glenlady

silver sand


----------



## boring knit

silly sausage.....E


----------



## Glenlady

escape exit


----------



## sandj

Top Thunder

R


----------



## ohsusana

Ripped Relic. C


----------



## Glenlady

cumulus cloud


----------



## joanmary1

Dubonnet drink K


----------



## Glenlady

kicking kangaroo


----------



## joanmary1

Orange Ocelot T


----------



## Glenlady

tri-coloured triger


----------



## joanmary1

Rosie rabbit T


----------



## Glenlady

Tommy Tittlemouse


----------



## joanmary1

Ernie's earache E


----------



## Glenlady

Emu embroidering


----------



## joanmary1

Grenouille gurgling G


----------



## boring knit

gregory gurning


----------



## joanmary1

Gregory giggling G


----------



## Glenlady

Gregory gawping


----------



## joanmary1

Gregory gyrating G


----------



## boring knit

guffawing giraffe


----------



## Glenlady

Elegant Elsie


----------



## boring knit

energetic earwig


----------



## Glenlady

Gregorys g-string


----------



## Margot in FL

German Geranium


----------



## Glenlady

Malcolms moustache


----------



## joanmary1

Extra earwigs S


----------



## Glenlady

stinging starfish


----------



## Margot in FL

Hurling Horseshoes


----------



## BrattyPatty

Shoe String G


----------



## Glenlady

generous grandpa


----------



## joanmary1

Aunt Agatha A

I lost Wifi signal this afternoon - I think the heat got to it!!! :sm15:


----------



## boring knit

ants arguing......B


----------



## joanmary1

Bees buzzing C


----------



## boring knit

caterpillers chomping. D


----------



## joanmary1

Dribbling Dachshund D


----------



## Glenlady

dancing dachshund
E


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> dancing dachshund
> E


The heats got you again Jan, it's D not E :sm11:

Dandy Dachshund D


----------



## sandj

Dig Deep


----------



## Glenlady

dopey dame :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Glenlady

English elderberry


----------



## joanmary1

Yodelling youth H


----------



## boring knit

hilarious hedgehog.....I


----------



## Glenlady

ignorant iguana


----------



## boring knit

arthritic anteater


----------



## Margot in FL

Randy Rooster


----------



## Glenlady

Rogue rabbit


----------



## boring knit

testy tortoise


----------



## Glenlady

easy earnings


----------



## boring knit

sardine sandwich


----------



## Glenlady

Honey & horseradish


----------



## boring knit

hovering helicopter


----------



## Glenlady

rhumba Reg


----------



## boring knit

gutted gladiator


----------



## Glenlady

roaring rhino


----------



## boring knit

omnipotent octopus


----------



## ohsusana

Shimmering Sea. A


----------



## BrattyPatty

Antagonistic Aardvark


----------



## Margot in FL

Ken’s Keg


----------



## Glenlady

Geralds Guinness


----------



## joanmary1

Horseradish hash H


----------



## Glenlady

hobnail boots


----------



## joanmary1

Slippery slug G


----------



## ohsusana

Green gum. M


----------



## joanmary1

Mucky mess S


----------



## ohsusana

Simons spring sauna. A


----------



## Glenlady

aquatic Alma


----------



## joanmary1

Acrobatic athletes S


----------



## Glenlady

swinging Susie


----------



## joanmary1

Easy Evelyn N


----------



## Glenlady

Nancy likes nooky
O


----------



## joanmary1

Oliver is obsessed D


----------



## Glenlady

Daring Daisy


----------



## ohsusana

Yes yes yes ( said Daisy) ;-)

S


----------



## boring knit

salivating sylvester


----------



## Glenlady

Saucey sexy Daisy shame on you! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm16: :sm12:


----------



## sandj

Really Rotten


----------



## Glenlady

tantalising Tony
U


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yarn N


----------



## Glenlady

never noticed


----------



## joanmary1

Don't do it T


----------



## Glenlady

Trying times


----------



## joanmary1

Soothing salve E


----------



## Glenlady

Emmerdale now :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1

Watched it T


----------



## Glenlady

Trying to give it up, getting too silly
P or Y


----------



## joanmary1

Perhaps you are right - a load of twaddle 

T or E


----------



## Glenlady

Think it needs new script writers 
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sure does! S


----------



## boring knit

So depressing watching the TV. Spend most of my spare time on the laptop.


----------



## Margot in FL

Sappy Show


----------



## boring knit

Work Worries.


----------



## Glenlady

Silly girl, we don't work :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: 
K


----------



## joanmary1

Keep away from work K


----------



## Glenlady

Keep out of the sun


----------



## boring knit

never to work again.


----------



## Glenlady

No we're -- well I am -- retired.


----------



## joanmary1

Now is retirement T


----------



## Glenlady

Thank goodness, now we please ourselves.


----------



## boring knit

say that again. Do what I want , when I want.


----------



## Glenlady

Exactly :sm24:


----------



## joanmary1

If only we had the energy!!!


----------



## boring knit

Yes, your right there. I get ****** out and achy so quickly nowadays. My mind is willing, but my body is definitely letting me down now.


----------



## Glenlady

Well, my motto is, do what I can, and what I can't do gets left
T


----------



## boring knit

try to do lots and then relaaaaaaaaaax


----------



## ohsusana

‘Xtra ‘Xertion. N


----------



## joanmary1

Not now (too hot) W


----------



## Glenlady

Water water gardens need water


----------



## joanmary1

Rain rain N But it is still hot!!


----------



## Glenlady

XYZ :sm25: 
A


----------



## Glenlady

And we got some rain , Yaaaay!
B


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> XYZ :sm25:
> A


This one isn't alphabetical is it?

I'll start A anyway.

Any answer R


----------



## boring knit

Really wish we had some E


----------



## Glenlady

energetic Elsie there you go boring nit :sm02:


----------



## boring knit

funny my Grandaughter is Elsie, Jan.

tin tack K


----------



## Glenlady

Kevins kettle
L (we/I don't know your name ?


----------



## Margot in FL

Evelyn’s Echo


----------



## Glenlady

Oscars ocelot


----------



## joanmary1

Tommy's tiger R


----------



## Glenlady

Ruths revolver


----------



## joanmary1

Ryan's roundabout T


----------



## Glenlady

Tempting tart


----------



## joanmary1

Tony's tempted D


----------



## Glenlady

David did


----------



## joanmary1

Didn't dare E


----------



## sandj

Elle’s Eggplant 

T


----------



## joanmary1

Tina's topiary Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yvonnes Yorky


----------



## joanmary1

Yann's yacht T


----------



## Glenlady

Terrys tank


----------



## joanmary1

Kenneth's kipper R


----------



## boring knit

Ruth's rocking horse


----------



## joanmary1

Ethel's envelope E


----------



## Margot in FL

Enid’s Effervescence


----------



## joanmary1

Eric's eels S


----------



## boring knit

Sandra's smalls


----------



## joanmary1

Sammy's socks


----------



## boring knit

sylvia's soldier


----------



## Glenlady

Reg's retreat


----------



## joanmary1

Timmy tortoise E


----------



## Glenlady

Ednas evening gown


----------



## joanmary1

Nancy's nightgown N


----------



## Glenlady

Normans negligee


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> Normans negligee


!!

Eccentric Emmie E


----------



## Glenlady

Emmies excuses


----------



## joanmary1

Simon says S


----------



## Glenlady

stay still


----------



## joanmary1

Oops!


----------



## joanmary1

Lazy lion N


----------



## Glenlady

Nevs nougat


----------



## joanmary1

Terrys toes S


----------



## Glenlady

Syds smalls


----------



## joanmary1

Sylvia's stall L


----------



## Glenlady

liqourish lorlsorts


----------



## joanmary1

Sweet swede E


----------



## Glenlady

excited Elsie


----------



## joanmary1

Evening exercises S


----------



## Glenlady

silly stunts


----------



## joanmary1

Stay sitting G


----------



## Glenlady

getting giddy


----------



## joanmary1

Yawning yob B


----------



## Glenlady

big belly


----------



## joanmary1

Yards of yoyos


----------



## Glenlady

shiny streamers


----------



## joanmary1

Sticks and stones S


----------



## Glenlady

slippy snow


----------



## joanmary1

Wet water. R

Got to shut down now and give my eyes a rest (Macular Degeneration) It's been a fun evening. Thanks. Night night.


----------



## Glenlady

joanmary1 said:


> Wet water. R
> 
> Got to shut down now and give my eyes a rest (Macular Degeneration) It's been a fun evening. Thanks. Night night.


We both have the same Joan (MD) night night x see you tomorrow for more fun


----------



## boring knit

Night night. Just posted some of my painted cards on *other crafts* if your interested. Jeannie.


----------



## Glenlady

Your work is lovely Jeannie, off to bed now,night night see you tomorrow-- nice n cool tonight x


----------



## boring knit

I away for a bit but talk soon x. Sorry to hear you both have MD.


----------



## ohsusana

Waterlogged Wellies. S


----------



## Glenlady

Soggy sandals


----------



## joanmary1

Salty salami I


----------



## ohsusana

Igloo in icicles. S


----------



## Glenlady

Snow shoe (left the S off purposely )
E


----------



## joanmary1

Sable stole E


----------



## Glenlady

edible egg


----------



## joanmary1

Gleaming glassware E


----------



## ohsusana

Edith’s eiderdown. N


----------



## joanmary1

Nick's naughties S


----------



## Glenlady

Sallys see through


----------



## Margot in FL

Henry’s Haddock


----------



## joanmary1

Kinky knickers S


----------



## Margot in FL

Shiny Shirt


----------



## joanmary1

Tasty taco O


----------



## Glenlady

old one £ note


----------



## Margot in FL

Every Eventuality


----------



## joanmary1

Yappy Yorkie E


----------



## Margot in FL

Exceptional Emu


----------



## joanmary1

Untidy underling G


----------



## sandj

Great Gopher 

R


----------



## Glenlady

real rogue


----------



## joanmary1

Elfin eggs S


----------



## Glenlady

silly shapes


----------



## joanmary1

Silly squares S


----------



## Glenlady

slippery slope


----------



## joanmary1

Early exit T


----------



## Glenlady

testing temperature


----------



## joanmary1

Earmark everything G


----------



## Glenlady

gathering gold


----------



## joanmary1

Digest doughnuts S


----------



## Glenlady

Dark choc digestives


----------



## ohsusana

Steel Saucepan. N


----------



## Glenlady

non-stick frypan


----------



## joanmary1

Number nine E


----------



## Glenlady

Eric & Ernie


----------



## joanmary1

Every expectation N


----------



## ohsusana

Neddy’s nosebag. G


----------



## Glenlady

grazing goat


----------



## joanmary1

Tasty tortellini I


----------



## Glenlady

Idle Iris


----------



## joanmary1

Shy Sheila A


----------



## Glenlady

athletic Arthur


----------



## ohsusana

Randy Roger. R


----------



## Glenlady

raucous Ruth


----------



## ohsusana

Hungry Hippo. O


----------



## Glenlady

oversexed Oliver


----------



## ohsusana

Rapidly rising. G


----------



## Glenlady

Grinning Gloria


----------



## ohsusana

Arthur’s Astonishing Affair. R


----------



## Glenlady

Rapidly recovering ruptured ribs


----------



## ohsusana

Splinted shins too. S or O


----------



## Glenlady

shiner black eye


----------



## Margot in FL

Ending Episode


----------



## Glenlady

extra energy


----------



## Margot in FL

Young Yves


----------



## Glenlady

startling superstition


----------



## joanmary1

No never R


----------



## Glenlady

rough road


----------



## joanmary1

Dusty doormat T


----------



## Glenlady

taking time


----------



## joanmary1

Ermine edging G


----------



## Glenlady

Glamourous gown


----------



## ohsusana

Nightmare news. S


----------



## sandj

School Senior 

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rough Riders


----------



## ohsusana

Steam ship. P


----------



## joanmary1

Peter Pan N


----------



## Glenlady

No news


----------



## joanmary1

Simple Simon N


----------



## ohsusana

Swinging sixties. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sticky stuff F


----------



## ohsusana

Floral frock. K


----------



## Glenlady

kinky knickers


----------



## joanmary1

Stripy socks S


----------



## Glenlady

satin slip


----------



## joanmary1

Panda's paws S


----------



## Glenlady

slip showing... ages since I heard that word, nobody seems to wear them now, including me, I live in trousers


----------



## ohsusana

Girdles gone too.


----------



## Glenlady

Oh, long gone
P :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1

Pretty pink waist slip for thin skirts in the summer - not needed under Denim.

Q


----------



## Margot in FL

Quality Queen - N


----------



## joanmary1

Natural nightlight T


----------



## Glenlady

Tinas turtle


----------



## joanmary1

Erics ears S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sammy’s Sister


----------



## ohsusana

Robin Redbreast. T


----------



## Glenlady

Treats tonight


----------



## ohsusana

Toffees tonight. T


----------



## joanmary1

Terrible trouble E


----------



## Margot in FL

Escape Engineer


----------



## Glenlady

Ring rescuer


----------



## joanmary1

Rapid rush H


----------



## Glenlady

heavenly smelling honeysuckle


----------



## joanmary1

Ecstatic elephant T


----------



## Glenlady

Terrified toucan


----------



## joanmary1

Nattering Natterjack K


----------



## sandj

King Know-how

W


----------



## joanmary1

Windy weather R


----------



## Margot in FL

Riddle me Ree


----------



## sandj

Everyday Ego


----------



## Glenlady

One full day of rain


----------



## joanmary1

Nearly next. T


----------



## Glenlady

tin tacks


----------



## ohsusana

Super System. M


----------



## joanmary1

Monster mash H


----------



## Glenlady

Happy hippo


----------



## joanmary1

Over the ocean N


----------



## Glenlady

nearly noon


----------



## joanmary1

Not now W


----------



## ohsusana

Willy Wonka. A


----------



## Glenlady

Adam Ant
T


----------



## joanmary1

Ten ton N


----------



## boring knit

Just to let you know, I am back from my son's after seeing my new grand daughter. All good up there. I've got to go to Exeter today for a long awaited follow up MRI, after my heart attack in April. but will catch up soon. Jeannie x


----------



## Glenlady

boring knit said:


> Just to let you know, I am back from my son's after seeing my new grand daughter. All good up there. I've got to go to Exeter today for a long awaited follow up MRI, after my heart attack in April. but will catch up soon. Jeannie x


Congratulations on you new grand-daughter Jeannie, lots of cuddles up there I bet.
Good luck with the MRI, and look forward to catching up soon, love Jan x


----------



## Glenlady

number ninety nine


----------



## ohsusana

Eighty eight. T


----------



## Glenlady

twenty two


----------



## joanmary1

One Olive-tree


----------



## Glenlady

entrance & exit


----------



## joanmary1

Tiny tootsies S


----------



## Glenlady

slumber sweetly


----------



## Margot in FL

Yellow Yarn


----------



## joanmary1

No needles S


----------



## Glenlady

silently sobbing


----------



## Margot in FL

Gratingly Giggling


----------



## joanmary1

Goosey goosey gander R


----------



## Glenlady

Roland rat


----------



## joanmary1

Tabitha Twitchett T


----------



## Glenlady

Tina Twinkletoes


----------



## joanmary1

Shiny shoes S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sassy Sally


----------



## Glenlady

-----Yorick, I knew him well... :sm16:


----------



## ohsusana

Large Label. L


----------



## sandj

Little Look


----------



## Glenlady

kind kitty


----------



## ohsusana

Young Yak. K


----------



## Glenlady

Kit-Kat


----------



## joanmary1

Tasty tortellini I


----------



## Glenlady

Instant idea


----------



## joanmary1

Any apples S


----------



## Margot in FL

Some Squash


----------



## joanmary1

Hairy hands S


----------



## Glenlady

Shaving soap


----------



## Margot in FL

Pink Parasol


----------



## joanmary1

Little lamb B


----------



## Margot in FL

Bold Badger


----------



## Glenlady

Roy Rogers yee-ha


----------



## joanmary1

Adam Ant T


----------



## sandj

Thin Thread 

D


----------



## joanmary1

Dripping down N


----------



## Glenlady

nattering Nora


----------



## joanmary1

Anonymous author R


----------



## Margot in FL

Regal Royal


----------



## Glenlady

lemon curd tart


----------



## Margot in FL

Tiny Toes


----------



## ohsusana

Saturday Special. L


----------



## Margot in FL

Lovely Lola


----------



## ohsusana

Audible Answer. R


----------



## joanmary1

Rare Rabbitry Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yvonnes yak


----------



## joanmary1

Kenneth's Kite E


----------



## Glenlady

Evelyns eye-brows


----------



## ohsusana

Sunny skies. S


----------



## Glenlady

seems settled


----------



## ohsusana

Dismal Day. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Slippy shoes S


----------



## Glenlady

silver sandals


----------



## boring knit

sentimental sea sausage.


----------



## joanmary1

Egg extra A


----------



## Margot in FL

Awful Anxiety


----------



## Glenlady

evening exercise


----------



## Glenlady

yesterdays yam


----------



## ohsusana

Moody Mare. E


----------



## joanmary1

Evening echo O


----------



## Glenlady

old overalls


----------



## ohsusana

Sports shirt. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tatty teddybear R


----------



## Glenlady

Ridiculous rainwear


----------



## joanmary1

Rain really (could do with some now) Y or W


----------



## Glenlady

Yes to rain-- and wear your wellies
N or S


----------



## joanmary1

Stay secluded D


----------



## Glenlady

don't delay


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yarn N


----------



## Margot in FL

Needy Nephew


----------



## joanmary1

Windy way Y


----------



## Glenlady

yellow yucca


----------



## joanmary1

Abnormal afternoon N


----------



## BrattyPatty

Neon nightlights S


----------



## sandj

Summer Showers 

S


----------



## Glenlady

Sandras sun-shade


----------



## sandj

Ebony Egg

G


----------



## ohsusana

Grumpy Goat. T


----------



## joanmary1

Talking trash H


----------



## ohsusana

Happy Hour. R


----------



## Glenlady

raucous revelling


----------



## joanmary1

Giddy goat T


----------



## ohsusana

Twisted Topiary. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yesterdays Yarn N


----------



## Glenlady

yapping yorkie


----------



## joanmary1

Extra energy - I wish!! Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yawning yeti. I


----------



## joanmary1

Initials inside E


----------



## ohsusana

Easter egg. G


----------



## joanmary1

Gaudy garment T


----------



## ohsusana

Tasty Trout. T


----------



## Glenlady

tipsy toucan


----------



## boring knit

naughty newt


----------



## Glenlady

terrified tortoise


----------



## ohsusana

Edna’s essentials. S


----------



## Glenlady

Sals smalls


----------



## Margot in FL

Silly Song


----------



## joanmary1

Going going gone E


----------



## ohsusana

Evergreen Everglades. S


----------



## Glenlady

silverback sloths :sm23:


----------



## joanmary1

Slippy snails S


----------



## Margot in FL

Simple Simon


----------



## ohsusana

Norman’s Nicked nostrils. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sugary sweets S


----------



## Glenlady

slippery slope


----------



## joanmary1

Elegant eels S


----------



## Glenlady

Sultry sundowner


----------



## joanmary1

Rubber rail L


----------



## Glenlady

Lens long-johns


----------



## joanmary1

Sonja's samples S


----------



## Glenlady

satin sheets


----------



## joanmary1

Sunday stories S


----------



## Glenlady

Sunday school


----------



## joanmary1

Long legged D


----------



## Glenlady

Looby Lou


----------



## joanmary1

Universal union N


----------



## Glenlady

National network


----------



## joanmary1

Kitchen knives S


----------



## Glenlady

saddleback sow


----------



## Margot in FL

Wild Wench


----------



## ohsusana

Harried Hussy. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yuppy Yachtsman N


----------



## boring knit

naughty nineties


----------



## ohsusana

Sweet sixteen. N


----------



## Glenlady

naughty nineteen


----------



## ohsusana

Nifty Nev. V


----------



## Glenlady

vivacious Vivien


----------



## ohsusana

Nubile Norma. A


----------



## Glenlady

Attractive Abigail


----------



## ohsusana

Luscious lips Lulu. U


----------



## Glenlady

Upset Ursula


----------



## Margot in FL

Avuncular Albert


----------



## Glenlady

tried & tested Albert
T


----------



## sandj

Triple Topic 

C


----------



## Glenlady

cod & chips


----------



## Emerson116

HUH?


----------



## Margot in FL

Sorry Sadie


----------



## Glenlady

expert electrician


----------



## Margot in FL

New Nightie


----------



## sandj

Eating Establishment


----------



## ohsusana

Tick Tock. K


----------



## Glenlady

Kids Kickers


----------



## ohsusana

Southern Safari. I


----------



## Glenlady

important information


----------



## ohsusana

Nosy newsperson. N


----------



## Glenlady

Nerdy newsagent


----------



## ohsusana

Talking Trash. H


----------



## boring knit

hungry hunters S


----------



## ohsusana

Space Ship. P


----------



## Margot in FL

Pinky and Perky


----------



## ohsusana

Yin & Yang. G


----------



## boring knit

Greta Garbo O


----------



## Glenlady

good gosh miss Gloria


----------



## boring knit

apple abundance (on my little tree)


----------



## Margot in FL

Easy Exit


----------



## joanmary1

Travel times S


----------



## Glenlady

sun-stroke


----------



## joanmary1

Everlasting evening G


----------



## sandj

Goat Greens 

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Solemn Song


----------



## sandj

Greener Goods


----------



## Glenlady

savoury snack


----------



## Margot in FL

Khyber Kebabs


----------



## BrattyPatty

Slimy Salamander R


----------



## ohsusana

Rippling River. R


----------



## sandj

Really Reduced


----------



## sandj

Next D


----------



## ohsusana

Dalmatien dog. G


----------



## sandj

Great Group


----------



## youngie

Pink panther


----------



## BrattyPatty

Roto Rooter R


----------



## ohsusana

Round Rock. K


----------



## BrattyPatty

Knock Kneed D


----------



## ohsusana

Dainty daffodil. L


----------



## Glenlady

lovely lily


----------



## Margot in FL

Youthful Yearnings


----------



## boring knit

seeded sunflower


----------



## Glenlady

run round


----------



## Margot in FL

Deathly Destruction


----------



## Glenlady

neurotic Nora


----------



## sandj

Antique Artwork


----------



## Glenlady

knave & knight


----------



## BrattyPatty

Tater Tots S


----------



## Margot in FL

Simple Simon


----------



## BrattyPatty

Nerve-wracking numpties S


----------



## ohsusana

Steaming Soup. P


----------



## Glenlady

pea & ham soup 
P


----------



## ohsusana

Pretty ponytail. L


----------



## Glenlady

lamp light


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny tomato. O


----------



## Glenlady

olives on pizza


----------



## boring knit

apple and rhubarb pie


----------



## Glenlady

with --- Elmlea cream
M


----------



## ohsusana

Muffins with white chocolate and raspberries.
N


----------



## ohsusana

Oops, I seem to be playing the wrong word game.
Making mistakes. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Southern Speech


----------



## Glenlady

Please don't worry, it happens to us all sometimes


ohsusana said:


> Oops, I seem to be playing the wrong word game.
> Making mistakes. S


----------



## Glenlady

happy holiday
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Y


Glenlady said:


> happy holiday
> Y


Yippee Yi.
I


----------



## Glenlady

Ice cream, ice lollies
J


----------



## sandj

Skittles Snickers


----------



## Glenlady

smart sailor


----------



## Margot in FL

Relevant Response


----------



## Glenlady

ridiculous rhyme


----------



## sandj

Easy Egg-McMuffin


----------



## Glenlady

nautical navigation


----------



## ohsusana

Neither new. W


----------



## sandj

Whole World 

D


----------



## Margot in FL

Dreary Detention


----------



## ohsusana

Number Nine. E


----------



## Glenlady

extensive experience


----------



## ohsusana

Expensive evening. G


----------



## Glenlady

Grand grub


----------



## Margot in FL

Belligerent Bully


----------



## Glenlady

yang & yin


----------



## boring knit

zebra zoo


----------



## Glenlady

Olives orchard


----------



## Margot in FL

Diane’s Dress


----------



## boring knit

simon's smelly socks


----------



## sandj

Shore Seaglass


----------



## Margot in FL

Stunning Seaoats


----------



## ohsusana

Supply Shop. P


----------



## Glenlady

peas in a pod


----------



## ohsusana

Dennis in Drag. G


----------



## Glenlady

George in his g-string


----------



## ohsusana

Gay Gordon. N


----------



## Glenlady

Nancyboy Norman


----------



## ohsusana

Nice nuggety Neville. E


----------



## Glenlady

enterprising Ernest


----------



## ohsusana

Tommy tickling Tilly. Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yvonne yelling yikes !


----------



## ohsusana

Sammy snogging Shirl. L


----------



## Glenlady

Len looks on longingly


----------



## boring knit

My My must have some of that


----------



## Glenlady

Take your turn mate.


----------



## ohsusana

Éric escapes with Edna. A


----------



## Glenlady

Alf is 'appy with Alice
E


----------



## ohsusana

Edna’s not happy with Eric. C


----------



## Glenlady

Clarence goes off with Cyril


----------



## ohsusana

Likely Lads. S


----------



## Glenlady

Sashaying & smiling


----------



## boring knit

susan satisfied


----------



## ohsusana

Dinky Di. I


----------



## Glenlady

Indignant Iris
S


----------



## boring knit

poisoned pen


----------



## Glenlady

Neptunes navel


----------



## boring knit

Larks liver


----------



## Glenlady

Roys rhino


----------



## boring knit

snarling snake


----------



## boring knit

snarling snake


----------



## Glenlady

Ednas echo


----------



## boring knit

Olly's oration


----------



## Glenlady

numptys notion


----------



## joanmary1

Nice neighbours S


----------



## Glenlady

Saying -- welcome Joan
G or N


----------



## joanmary1

Sun shine E


----------



## boring knit

empty envelope


----------



## Glenlady

Ernests emu


----------



## boring knit

ugly uncle


----------



## joanmary1

Elegant Elsie E


----------



## boring knit

Exciting experiment T


----------



## joanmary1

Treacle toffees S


----------



## boring knit

sticky sweets


----------



## joanmary1

Sherbet straw W


----------



## boring knit

wicked winkles (saturday night tea)


----------



## Glenlady

Smoked salmon-- cos I'm posh
N


----------



## Margot in FL

New Needles


----------



## Glenlady

sardine sandwich


----------



## boring knit

tricky trying not to get the juice all down your jumper Jan.


----------



## ohsusana

Helping hand. D


----------



## Glenlady

dare devil


----------



## ohsusana

Long loop. P


----------



## Glenlady

People posing


----------



## joanmary1

Purple plums S


----------



## Glenlady

Squishy strawberries


----------



## joanmary1

Smelling salts S


----------



## Glenlady

soap suds


----------



## joanmary1

Smelly socks S


----------



## Glenlady

stained sheets


----------



## ohsusana

Setting sun. N


----------



## Glenlady

naked nun


----------



## boring knit

naughty nymph


----------



## Glenlady

hefty hunk


----------



## joanmary1

kinky Ken N


----------



## Glenlady

now it's my lunch time-- back later x


----------



## boring knit

nerdy norman N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nesting Newt


----------



## boring knit

trampolining turtle E


----------



## joanmary1

Exercising Elk K


----------



## Glenlady

kicking kangeroo


----------



## joanmary1

Ogling owl L


----------



## Margot in FL

Leering Llama


----------



## boring knit

anxious armadillo


----------



## boring knit

anxious armadillo


----------



## Glenlady

overactive ostrich


----------



## boring knit

posturing puma


----------



## boring knit

Sorry forgot what I was doing.



hilltop hagis


----------



## Glenlady

active ape


----------



## Glenlady

soppy snake


----------



## boring knit

envious emu


----------



## Glenlady

Uncles umbrella


----------



## boring knit

Acrobatic Alice


----------



## Glenlady

enchanting Eva


----------



## Margot in FL

Annoying Andrea


----------



## boring knit

absolutely amazing


G


----------



## sandj

Good Going


----------



## Glenlady

Great granny (me ) :sm02:


----------



## Glenlady

Yodelling yuppie


----------



## Margot in FL

Extra Empathy


----------



## Glenlady

yum yums


----------



## Margot in FL

Slip n’ Slide


----------



## sandj

Easy Eggplant


----------



## ohsusana

Taxi travel. L


----------



## Glenlady

Lucy Locket


----------



## ohsusana

Tommy Trout. T


----------



## Glenlady

Tina Turner
R


----------



## ohsusana

Robert Redford. D


----------



## Margot in FL

Ronald Reagan


----------



## Glenlady

Donald Duck :sm23:


----------



## ohsusana

Noble Names. S


----------



## sandj

Southside Sea 

A


----------



## Glenlady

adverts annoy


----------



## joanmary1

Yvonne yawned D


----------



## sandj

Double Dipping 

G


----------



## joanmary1

Gaggle of geese E


----------



## boring knit

echoes of elephants


----------



## joanmary1

Seven swans a-swimming G


----------



## sandj

Goat’s Grin

N


----------



## joanmary1

Nanny-goat nattering G


----------



## Glenlady

Gorilla glue


----------



## joanmary1

Electric Eddie E


----------



## Glenlady

Eager Eddie


----------



## joanmary1

Eliza's eggcup P


----------



## sandj

Pepperoni Pizza 

A


----------



## joanmary1

Animal antics S


----------



## Glenlady

saucy squirrel


----------



## Margot in FL

Luscious Lola


----------



## ohsusana

Already Asleep. P


----------



## Glenlady

peoples pride


----------



## ohsusana

Extra effort. T


----------



## Glenlady

tight trousers


----------



## joanmary1

Purple pants S


----------



## Glenlady

sturdy shoes


----------



## ohsusana

Scarlet Sock. K


----------



## Glenlady

knitted knickers


----------



## ohsusana

Sore n scratchy. Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yell and yodel


----------



## ohsusana

Lumpy Limb. B


----------



## Glenlady

bare belongings


----------



## joanmary1

Solomon's seal L


----------



## Glenlady

lovely lavender


----------



## joanmary1

Red roses S


----------



## Glenlady

sweet sweet-peas


----------



## joanmary1

Sweet Sweet-Williams S


----------



## boring knit

swallows n swifts. S


----------



## joanmary1

Summer sun N


----------



## boring knit

naughty numbchuck.......K


----------



## ohsusana

Knotty kindling. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Girly Giggles


----------



## Glenlady

ski slope


----------



## joanmary1

Eleven eggplants S


----------



## ohsusana

Selfish Sod. D


----------



## Glenlady

ding dong


----------



## boring knit

good gorilla A


----------



## Glenlady

always able


----------



## leslee

Elderly eccentric


----------



## sandj

Charleston Chew 

W


----------



## Glenlady

Whirling waltz


----------



## joanmary1

Zany Zebra A


----------



## Glenlady

Alice in the altogether
B


----------



## joanmary1

Bertie in the buff F


----------



## Glenlady

Fred flaunting


----------



## joanmary1

Game Girl L


----------



## Glenlady

lovely Lisa


----------



## Margot in FL

Adorable Adelaide


----------



## ohsusana

Elegant Elsa. A


----------



## sandj

Another Answer


----------



## ohsusana

Right reply. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yield to yawning G


----------



## ohsusana

Going going gone. E


----------



## joanmary1

Ernie the elf F


----------



## boring knit

fast n furious


----------



## ohsusana

Space saver. R


----------



## Glenlady

Raining raining--- think we've had our summer !!


----------



## boring knit

sun survival - back at the end of the month according to husband.


----------



## joanmary1

Red robin N 

I think you're right about the summer. We'll soon be moaning about the cold!!!!


----------



## Glenlady

never satisfied are we? either too hot or cold :sm02: 
O


----------



## boring knit

Odd outcome - looking forward to wearing a jumper.


----------



## Glenlady

Pretty poppies


----------



## boring knit

King Kong


----------



## joanmary1

Scarlet Salvias S


----------



## Glenlady

shy Sylvia


----------



## joanmary1

Aged Annabel L


----------



## Glenlady

Leaving now for lunch
H


----------



## boring knit

hurry down to my for home made sausage rolls


----------



## Margot in FL

Sassy Susie


----------



## ohsusana

Save some for Sue ( I’m on my way )
Your hubby is very lucky, homemade meat pie last week and now sausage rolls. He sounds very spoilt.


----------



## Margot in FL

Eager Edgar


----------



## ohsusana

Risking Rain. N


----------



## Margot in FL

None Now


----------



## Glenlady

weather warning


----------



## joanmary1

Ghastly gurgle E


----------



## Glenlady

enjoy everything


----------



## joanmary1

Great Gatsby Y


----------



## Glenlady

yesterdays y-fronts
S


----------



## joanmary1

Strange sounds S


----------



## sandj

Salty Sea


----------



## Glenlady

amorous adventures


----------



## Margot in FL

Super Sized


----------



## ohsusana

Dazzling Display. Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yippee yay


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yeast T


----------



## Glenlady

trick or treat


----------



## joanmary1

Trestle table E


----------



## Glenlady

entertaining Eric


----------



## joanmary1

Caring Chloe E


----------



## Glenlady

Eric & Ernie


----------



## joanmary1

Ethel's egg-sandwich H


----------



## Glenlady

Having hair done today


----------



## joanmary1

Right little raver R 

Mine needs cutting!


----------



## Glenlady

Rain might spoil it--grrr


----------



## joanmary1

Rain is horrible - although we need it!

N


----------



## Glenlady

need it not too much tho !


----------



## Glenlady

dodged the rain,---- hair looks good
N


----------



## Margot in FL

Numerous Nasturtiums


----------



## ohsusana

Sweet scented soap. P


----------



## Glenlady

Perfect Pears


----------



## ohsusana

Smooth Skin. N


----------



## joanmary1

Nice and neat T


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny tot. T


----------



## joanmary1

Top test T


----------



## Glenlady

tight t.shirt


----------



## joanmary1

Twisted talon N


----------



## sandj

Naughty Ninja 

A


----------



## joanmary1

Alligator acrobatics S


----------



## Glenlady

sneaky snake


----------



## joanmary1

Earthy Earwig G


----------



## Glenlady

Giant gladiator


----------



## joanmary1

Roaring Rhino O


----------



## Glenlady

Olive Oil


----------



## joanmary1

lemon lolly Y


----------



## Glenlady

Years & years ago


----------



## joanmary1

Only once E


----------



## Glenlady

early exit


----------



## joanmary1

Tattered and torn N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nesting Nuthatch


----------



## Glenlady

heavy hob-nails


----------



## boring knit

shocking stories.


----------



## Glenlady

spooky stories


----------



## ohsusana

Several salmon. N


----------



## joanmary1

New name E


----------



## Glenlady

Ermintrude Entwhistle (new name) :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1

Ethel Entwhistle (sister) E


----------



## Glenlady

Ernie Entwhistle(uncle )


----------



## joanmary1

Eric Entwhistle (Brother)

E


----------



## Glenlady

Elsie Entwhistle (auntie)  --- this is making me smile, because I know what to expect next :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> Elsie Entwhistle (auntie) --- this is making me smile, because I know what to expect next :sm02: :sm02:


Enid Entwhistle (cousin)

It's good to be silly sometimes.... :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Glenlady

Enoch Entwhistle (grandpa)


----------



## joanmary1

Elaine Entwhistle (sister in law)


----------



## Glenlady

Eugenie Entwhistle ( sister in law)


----------



## joanmary1

Emily Entwhistle (granny) E 

We could tell a story with this family!!!! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Glenlady

Edgar Entwhistle (cousin wanted by the police )


----------



## Glenlady

Glenlady said:


> Edgar Entwhistle (cousin wanted by the police )


Have you noticed it's only you & I playing, I reckon the others think we've lost the plot :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm23:


----------



## boring knit

Ethelbert Entwistle. 
No you haven't lost it. I have been busy putting a cloth round as I've got company later on. All done now so can relaaaax.


----------



## Glenlady

boring knit said:


> Ethelbert Entwistle.
> No you haven't lost it. I have been busy putting a cloth round as I've got company later on. All done now so can relaaaax.


Thanks for not doubting us, love the way you described dusting-- putting a cloth round, I'm going to shove the mop round later :sm02:


----------



## boring knit

Ewan Entwhistle. (a proper tongue twisting family) I had a family move two doors away from us years ago and they named all their boys beginning with W. When she called them in for tea at the top of her voice it was *Wayne, Wesley, Warrick, William and Winston come and get your tea*. I'll never forget that. oooh I hate mopping the floor.


----------



## sandj

E I imagine E is next 

Enormous Egg

G


----------



## boring knit

Gigantic Grill


----------



## Glenlady

Lills lingerie


----------



## joanmary1

Ernestine Entwhistle (Great Uncle)

That was fun while it lasted, wasn't it? :sm09: :sm09: :sm11: :sm16:


----------



## Glenlady

It certainly was, gave me a few smiles --- F
frightfully funny 
G


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> It certainly was, gave me a few smiles --- F
> frightfully funny
> G


Me too! ????

Yellow yardstick

K


----------



## Glenlady

Kill Koff ( cough sweets )
F


----------



## joanmary1

Frilly fancies S


----------



## Glenlady

snuggly sweater


----------



## joanmary1

Round rebate E


----------



## Glenlady

electric eel


----------



## Margot in FL

Lonely Leopard


----------



## Glenlady

Daves dinosaur


----------



## boring knit

richard's rabbit


----------



## Margot in FL

Tessa’s Terrapin


----------



## ohsusana

Nipping Numbat. T


----------



## Glenlady

Thoras terrapin


----------



## ohsusana

Nephews nits. S


----------



## Glenlady

Strewth Sheila--- stay away :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana

Yelling yeah yeah yeah. H


----------



## joanmary1

Hip Hip Hurrah H


----------



## ohsusana

Ho ho ho. O


----------



## Glenlady

Oooh ohhh ohhh


----------



## Margot in FL

Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho


----------



## Glenlady

Off to work we go -- NOT :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1

Takes two to tango O


----------



## Glenlady

Origin of Odin


----------



## joanmary1

Nine o'clock news S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sipping Seven-Up


----------



## joanmary1

Practice pirouette!! E


----------



## Glenlady

easy experiment


----------



## joanmary1

Trouble tot T

Got to go now - see you in the morning....


----------



## Glenlady

Ta-ta sleep well


----------



## ohsusana

Little lost lamb.
B


----------



## sandj

Blue Bali


----------



## ohsusana

Investors Insurance. E


----------



## Glenlady

Bens big bassoon


----------



## joanmary1

Nellie's natty nightwear R


----------



## Glenlady

Rather revealing


----------



## joanmary1

Glamorous Grandmother R


----------



## Glenlady

randy Ralph


----------



## joanmary1

Hapless Harry Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Youthful Yuri


----------



## joanmary1

Inquisitive Ivan N


----------



## Glenlady

needy Ned


----------



## ohsusana

Dot dash dot. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Terrific Theresa


----------



## ohsusana

All along. G


----------



## joanmary1

Greetings girls S


----------



## Glenlady

Salutations sisters


----------



## joanmary1

Sisters speaking G


----------



## Glenlady

girls giggling


----------



## joanmary1

Grannies grinning G


----------



## Glenlady

Granpa's guffawing


----------



## joanmary1

Gertie griping G


----------



## Glenlady

Gay gordon


----------



## joanmary1

Nitty Nell L


----------



## Glenlady

Lively Len


----------



## joanmary1

Naughty Nigel L


----------



## Glenlady

Long leggings


----------



## joanmary1

Short socks S


----------



## Glenlady

striped singlet


----------



## joanmary1

Tasseled top P


----------



## Glenlady

Pink pants


----------



## joanmary1

Smoked Salmon N


----------



## Glenlady

Not fond of
F


----------



## joanmary1

Fond of "frequently" Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yes , you enjoy


----------



## Margot in FL

Yodelling Youth


----------



## ohsusana

Humble husband. D


----------



## Margot in FL

Devoted Daughter


----------



## ohsusana

Retro radio. O


----------



## joanmary1

Oval opal L


----------



## Glenlady

Let's laugh


----------



## ohsusana

Hee Hee.
E


----------



## Glenlady

Elizas ear-ring


----------



## Margot in FL

Gorgeous Gladrags


----------



## Glenlady

Slinky slip


----------



## Margot in FL

Pretentious Parson


----------



## Glenlady

Notorious Neville


----------



## Margot in FL

Enthusiastic Evelyn


----------



## Glenlady

Ninety nine


----------



## Margot in FL

Empty Elevator


----------



## Glenlady

revolving rooftop


----------



## joanmary1

Plastic pants S


----------



## Glenlady

silk stockings


----------



## Margot in FL

Sand ‘ Sun


----------



## ohsusana

New news. S


----------



## sandj

Sweet Smell


----------



## ohsusana

Laughing Loudly. Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yawning yak


----------



## ohsusana

Kelly’s knitted kitten. N


----------



## Glenlady

Nells nose


----------



## ohsusana

Ethel’s eyeballing Eric. C


----------



## Glenlady

Connies clocking Cyril


----------



## ohsusana

Lonnie’s licking Lou Lou’s lollipop. P


----------



## sandj

Pretty Patel


----------



## Margot in FL

Luscious Linda


----------



## Glenlady

Adams apple


----------



## sandj

Early Eggs 

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sullen Susanna


----------



## ohsusana

Annoying Agatha. A


----------



## Glenlady

Amourous Arthur


----------



## ohsusana

Rude Roger. R


----------



## Margot in FL

Reckless Richard


----------



## joanmary1

Dappy Dog G


----------



## Glenlady

Goofy Gerald


----------



## joanmary1

Double dutch H


----------



## Glenlady

Herbert Hosseltof


----------



## joanmary1

Freddie Flintoff F


----------



## boring knit

Ferdinand Fox


----------



## Glenlady

Xenia zoroo flop
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yuri Yipp P


----------



## Glenlady

pigeon poo


----------



## sandj

Outrageous Outfit

T


----------



## Glenlady

traditional trousers


----------



## Margot in FL

Sassy Shorts


----------



## ohsusana

Sassy Sue. E


----------



## Candycounter1

Electric Eel. L


----------



## ohsusana

Lit lamp.p


----------



## Glenlady

Polly Piddlinton


----------



## ohsusana

Nanny Nap. P


----------



## Glenlady

Pauls shallots


----------



## joanmary1

Stinky socks S


----------



## Margot in FL

Simple Simon


----------



## joanmary1

Nice Nectarine E


----------



## Glenlady

eight elves


----------



## Margot in FL

Silent Sister


----------



## Glenlady

roaring riot


----------



## joanmary1

Talking tommyrot T


----------



## Glenlady

telling tales


----------



## joanmary1

Seven Sisters S


----------



## Glenlady

Sylvias slippers


----------



## joanmary1

Stephen's shorts S


----------



## Glenlady

Sals sleeping net


----------



## joanmary1

Tom's tomatoes S


----------



## Glenlady

Stans savoy cabbage


----------



## joanmary1

Ernie's eggplant T


----------



## Glenlady

Toms tomato plant


----------



## joanmary1

Simons strawberry patch H


----------



## Glenlady

Harrys horseradish


----------



## joanmary1

Hilda's Haricot beans


----------



## Glenlady

Sams spuds


----------



## ohsusana

Scary storm. M


----------



## Glenlady

mamoth mountain


----------



## ohsusana

Noggin Nogger. R


----------



## Glenlady

Roger rabbit got rogered


----------



## ohsusana

Dave’s dangerously deadly diggeridoo. O


----------



## Glenlady

Over the hill it went


----------



## joanmary1

Tumbling tabby-cat T


----------



## Glenlady

Tommy Tippy


----------



## joanmary1

Young Yucca A


----------



## Margot in FL

Yvonne Yearning


----------



## Margot in FL

Additional Afterthought


----------



## Glenlady

great galloping gorillas


----------



## ohsusana

Specialised scooter scatters shoppers. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sunny sky shines till starlight night T


----------



## Glenlady

Telltale tit


----------



## joanmary1

Troubled times S


----------



## Glenlady

swimming with sharks


----------



## joanmary1

Sherbet straws S


----------



## Glenlady

strawberry spangles


----------



## joanmary1

Sugar-coated smarties S


----------



## Glenlady

sugar snap peas


----------



## joanmary1

Scented sweet-peas S


----------



## Glenlady

special snapdragon


----------



## Margot in FL

New Needles


----------



## joanmary1

Star stencil L


----------



## BrattyPatty

Leaping Lizards! S


----------



## Glenlady

smiling sea-lion


----------



## joanmary1

Stripy suit T


----------



## Glenlady

tweed trilby


----------



## Margot in FL

Yard Yaupon


----------



## ohsusana

Nice neighbour. R


----------



## BrattyPatty

Rusty Ratchet T


----------



## ohsusana

Tiger tail. L


----------



## Glenlady

looney Len


----------



## joanmary1

Natty Nell L


----------



## Glenlady

likely lad


----------



## ohsusana

Devil dervish. H


----------



## Glenlady

having hallucinations


----------



## ohsusana

Seeing stars. S


----------



## joanmary1

Silly sausage E


----------



## ohsusana

Escaping Elephant. T


----------



## joanmary1

Trotting tortoise E


----------



## ohsusana

Emergency escape. E


----------



## Glenlady

entertaining Ernest


----------



## ohsusana

Tiddly trollop. P


----------



## joanmary1

Troubled Tom M


----------



## Glenlady

miserable Maud 
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dunking duck. K


----------



## joanmary1

Katie's kippers S


----------



## Glenlady

Sids striped shorts
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sammy's slippers S


----------



## Glenlady

Sadies shortie


----------



## Margot in FL

Elegant Eva


----------



## ohsusana

Amorous Arthur. R


----------



## Glenlady

Raving Reg


----------



## Margot in FL

Grinning George


----------



## Glenlady

Ernie escaped


----------



## joanmary1

Daffy duck K


----------



## Glenlady

kids kite


----------



## joanmary1

Early Eric C


----------



## Glenlady

Comic Cuts ?


----------



## joanmary1

Soft sugar R


----------



## Glenlady

Rovers Return


----------



## joanmary1

Next number R


----------



## Glenlady

rough road


----------



## joanmary1

Down duvet T


----------



## Glenlady

terrible twins


----------



## joanmary1

Sweet Sue E


----------



## Glenlady

Easy earnings


----------



## joanmary1

Sugar and spice E


----------



## ohsusana

Elevator n escalator. R


----------



## sandj

River Roars 

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sun, sand n surf. F


----------



## Glenlady

flip-flops & fairground


----------



## joanmary1

Don't do daft dancing G


----------



## Glenlady

go gliding


----------



## joanmary1

Gorilla giggling G


----------



## ohsusana

Gay Gordon. N


----------



## Glenlady

naughty Nancy


----------



## joanmary1

Youth yielding G


----------



## Glenlady

Geralds goatee beard 
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dancing daintily. Y


----------



## Glenlady

yolliping youth


----------



## joanmary1

Handy Horace E


----------



## Glenlady

eye of an elephant


----------



## joanmary1

Tatty tablecloth H


----------



## Glenlady

honey from the hive


----------



## joanmary1

Excellent era A


----------



## Glenlady

angora apron


----------



## joanmary1

Natty needlework K


----------



## Glenlady

kinky knickers


----------



## joanmary1

Special stockings S


----------



## sandj

So So

O


----------



## joanmary1

Open out T


----------



## Glenlady

trendy teeth


----------



## joanmary1

Hairy hound D


----------



## sandj

Doing Dishes


----------



## joanmary1

Sharp scissors S


----------



## Glenlady

slushy snow


----------



## joanmary1

Warm wine E


----------



## Margot in FL

Early Encounter


----------



## ohsusana

Rotten Rat. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Timely Talk


----------



## joanmary1

Town train N


----------



## Glenlady

naughty Nick


----------



## joanmary1

Khaki keel L


----------



## Glenlady

lovely lamb


----------



## joanmary1

Big bottom M


----------



## sandj

Mighty Mint


----------



## Glenlady

thoughtful Tina


----------



## joanmary1

Adorable adam M


----------



## Glenlady

Make mine a Magnum 
M


----------



## joanmary1

Make mine whites lemonade lollies S


----------



## Glenlady

sound smashing( to cool you down)
G


----------



## joanmary1

Good lollies, although I can only eat half a one at time!!


----------



## Glenlady

Half of it in a glass for a cool drink
K


----------



## Margot in FL

Sun Showers


----------



## Glenlady

kids kissing
G


----------



## Margot in FL

Girls’ Groans


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> Half of it in a glass for a cool drink
> K


or keep it in the freezer for the next time E


----------



## Glenlady

Ednas eskimo friend


----------



## Margot in FL

Dirty Dancing


----------



## ohsusana

Green Goblin. N


----------



## Margot in FL

Naughty Nancy


----------



## ohsusana

Yvonne’s Yacht. T


----------



## Glenlady

Tonys tent


----------



## Margot in FL

Timmy’s Tracksuit


----------



## joanmary1

Tom's toy train N


----------



## Glenlady

Twinkle toes


----------



## Glenlady

Neds nose


----------



## joanmary1

Sparkly shoes S


----------



## Margot in FL

Saccharine Sweet


----------



## Glenlady

treacle toffee


----------



## Margot in FL

Easy over Egg


----------



## Glenlady

grilled goat


----------



## joanmary1

Tough toad D


----------



## Glenlady

devilled duck


----------



## joanmary1

Kinky kangaroo O


----------



## sandj

Open Orange-Peel


----------



## ohsusana

Long leak. K


----------



## boring knit

kranki kiwi


----------



## ohsusana

Irritated Inca. A


----------



## Glenlady

Agitated ape


----------



## joanmary1

Excitable Emperor-Penguin N


----------



## Glenlady

natures newest


----------



## joanmary1

Times tables S


----------



## Glenlady

stormy sea


----------



## joanmary1

Absent adjective E


----------



## Glenlady

early exit


----------



## joanmary1

Teething troubles S


----------



## Glenlady

soothing salve


----------



## joanmary1

Edam eats S


----------



## Glenlady

strict scrutiny


----------



## joanmary1

Yorkie yapping G


----------



## Glenlady

granny grinning


----------



## joanmary1

Gran gurning G


----------



## Glenlady

Grumpy granpa


----------



## joanmary1

Auntie Abigail L


----------



## Glenlady

Lanky Lou


----------



## joanmary1

Uncle Uriah H


----------



## Glenlady

Halfway house


----------



## ohsusana

Easy Enough. H


----------



## Margot in FL

Happy Holidays


----------



## Glenlady

scorching sun


----------



## joanmary1

Not now W 

It's raining here!!


----------



## ohsusana

Wet n wetter.
R


----------



## Glenlady

RAIN, rain !!please


----------



## joanmary1

Not now - sun is out 27C

W


----------



## Margot in FL

Nattering Norwegian


----------



## Margot in FL

Waltzing Westphalian


----------



## Glenlady

Natty Norma


----------



## joanmary1

Arthurian author R


----------



## Glenlady

really ridiculous


----------



## joanmary1

Sham silver R


----------



## Glenlady

Rovers Return :sm23:


----------



## boring knit

not necessarily


----------



## Glenlady

you and yours


----------



## sandj

Special Shoutout 

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Torturous Trail


----------



## ohsusana

Lecherous lout. T


----------



## Glenlady

terrifying troll


----------



## ohsusana

Lovely Lassie. E


----------



## Glenlady

ertswhile episode


----------



## ohsusana

Expressing Everything. G


----------



## Glenlady

grand garden 
N


----------



## joanmary1

Nice Nasturtiums S


----------



## Glenlady

sumptuous strawberries


----------



## joanmary1

Super stretch H


----------



## ohsusana

Hairy Head. D


----------



## Margot in FL

Downy Duck


----------



## Glenlady

kinky Kath
H


----------



## joanmary1

High hopes S


----------



## Glenlady

Sleepy Susie 
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Energetic Elsie


----------



## joanmary1

Ernie's exercise E


----------



## Glenlady

excited Eric


----------



## joanmary1

Corny Clive E


----------



## Glenlady

everybody else
E


----------



## joanmary1

Extraneous eats S


----------



## Glenlady

single sausage


----------



## joanmary1

Extra eats S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sausage Supper


----------



## sandj

Real Rip

P


----------



## Glenlady

pecan pie


----------



## ohsusana

Ebony eyes. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sticky stuff F


----------



## Glenlady

fluffy flip-flops


----------



## joanmary1

Soft slippers S


----------



## boring knit

ship sinking G


----------



## Glenlady

going, going, goooo ------ne
E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra energy - Yes please Y


----------



## Glenlady

yodelling yak


----------



## joanmary1

King kong G


----------



## Glenlady

Gorgeous Gussy


----------



## joanmary1

Young Yanis S


----------



## Glenlady

Sorry have to leave you-- lunch time
T


----------



## joanmary1

tata till later 

L or R


----------



## Glenlady

Lovely lunch
H


----------



## sandj

Huge Hat


----------



## Glenlady

terrible twins


----------



## joanmary1

Silly string G


----------



## Glenlady

guffawing gnu


----------



## joanmary1

Undulating Umbrellabird D


----------



## boring knit

drafty dungeon


----------



## Glenlady

Naughty Neville
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Elegant Emilia


----------



## ohsusana

Absolutely Amazing. G


----------



## Glenlady

gorgeously glamourous


----------



## joanmary1

Super slim.... not now!!

M


----------



## Glenlady

measurements moved :sm02:


----------



## ohsusana

Dimpled & Dangly. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yes you are right

U or T


----------



## Glenlady

The thing is I'm quite happy the way I am, quite healthy for my age. 
U or E


----------



## ohsusana

Effervescent Energy. Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Years Younger


----------



## Glenlady

yards & yards


----------



## Glenlady

Raspberry red


----------



## joanmary1

Running riot T


----------



## Glenlady

trotting tortoise


----------



## joanmary1

Eighty Elephants S


----------



## sandj

Sunday Songs


----------



## joanmary1

Shooting star R


----------



## Glenlady

rocking rooster
R


----------



## joanmary1

Rowdy rooster R


----------



## Glenlady

really ripe


----------



## joanmary1

Extra eats S


----------



## Glenlady

sticky stamp


----------



## joanmary1

Pink panties S


----------



## Glenlady

striped shorts


----------



## joanmary1

Silky slip P


----------



## Glenlady

Petes proud


----------



## joanmary1

Dirty Dick K


----------



## Glenlady

Kens kinky


----------



## joanmary1

Yelping Yorkie E


----------



## Glenlady

Emilys ear-ring


----------



## joanmary1

Good gracious S


----------



## Glenlady

suffering succotash
H


----------



## joanmary1

Hooray Henry Y


----------



## boring knit

yeti and yak


----------



## joanmary1

Kats and Kittens


----------



## Glenlady

strange sensation


----------



## Margot in FL

New Novel


----------



## ohsusana

Legless Larrikin. N


----------



## joanmary1

Nowhere near R


----------



## ohsusana

Rotten Rhubarb. B


----------



## Glenlady

brown bunch


----------



## joanmary1

Hop high H


----------



## Glenlady

hop & high ? Them words are alien to me noW :sm02: :sm02: 
W


----------



## joanmary1

Well we - are the same there E


----------



## Glenlady

elephants ears
S


----------



## joanmary1

Shovelling sand D


----------



## Glenlady

Dozing in the dunes
S


----------



## joanmary1

Seaside sun N


----------



## Glenlady

no Nuns


----------



## joanmary1

Slippery slide E


----------



## Glenlady

endearing embrace
E


----------



## joanmary1

Exactly even N


----------



## Glenlady

nice novel
L


----------



## joanmary1

Long and lanky Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yell Yahoo


----------



## joanmary1

Old oaf F


----------



## Glenlady

free fall


----------



## Margot in FL

Lively Lads


----------



## joanmary1

Lanky legs S


----------



## sandj

Super Stunning 

G


----------



## Glenlady

good golly
Y


----------



## joanmary1

You yell 

L


----------



## Glenlady

long and loud


----------



## joanmary1

Don't do it T


----------



## Glenlady

try to
O


----------



## joanmary1

Over and out T


----------



## Glenlady

Ta-ta see you later
R


----------



## ohsusana

Réal rascal. L


----------



## Glenlady

lovely & light


----------



## ohsusana

Trembling titters. S


----------



## Glenlady

Sister Sledge


----------



## joanmary1

Even ends S


----------



## Glenlady

sewing a seam
M


----------



## joanmary1

Many Mealworms S


----------



## Glenlady

Spying sparrows


----------



## joanmary1

Slimy slug aghhhh... 

G


----------



## Glenlady

garden gremlins


----------



## joanmary1

Super snails (pet ones!)

S


----------



## Glenlady

save them for soup !


----------



## joanmary1

Penny pinch H


----------



## ohsusana

Hungry hoards. S


----------



## Glenlady

silver spoon
N


----------



## joanmary1

Nine nickels A


----------



## Glenlady

another apple


----------



## joanmary1

Easy-open envelopes S


----------



## Margot in FL

Suggestive Stare


----------



## joanmary1

Earthworms and eels S


----------



## Glenlady

savoury sausages


----------



## joanmary1

Stinky socks S


----------



## Glenlady

Spring song


----------



## joanmary1

Green gate E


----------



## Glenlady

eagle eyed


----------



## joanmary1

Double duty Y


Night night - going now - see you tomorrow


----------



## Glenlady

joanmary1 said:


> Double duty Y
> 
> Night night - going now - see you tomorrow


Sleep tight see you in the morning


----------



## Margot in FL

Youngest Yearling


----------



## sandj

Greatest Gift


----------



## Margot in FL

Tripping Toddlers


----------



## ohsusana

Stay strong. G


----------



## Glenlady

Go girl
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lotsa lollies. S


----------



## Glenlady

suck 'em and see


----------



## joanmary1

Strawberry sundae E


----------



## Glenlady

Eton mess
S


----------



## joanmary1

Straight sided D


----------



## Glenlady

dozy doormouse 
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eddie Eskimo-dog G


----------



## Glenlady

greedy gorilla
A


----------



## ohsusana

Aussie Arvo. O


----------



## sandj

Ok Oh 

H


----------



## joanmary1

High hilltop P


----------



## ohsusana

Plastic Pen. N


----------



## joanmary1

Natty nest T


----------



## Glenlady

Tongue twister


----------



## joanmary1

Ride a roundabout T


----------



## sandj

Tic Toc 

C


----------



## joanmary1

Chocolate chip P


----------



## Glenlady

Cross eyed cockatiel
L


----------



## joanmary1

Lopsided Lorikeet T


----------



## Glenlady

Tiddly turtle 
E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra-long eel L


----------



## sandj

Loin Legs


----------



## joanmary1

Sunny side of the street T


----------



## Glenlady

Think thunder is coming 
G


----------



## joanmary1

Greek god D


----------



## Glenlady

dreamy dinosaur
R


----------



## ohsusana

Ravenous Raven. N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nibbling Newt


----------



## ohsusana

Tiptoeing terrier. R


----------



## Glenlady

Running racehorse
E


----------



## ohsusana

Escaping eel. L


----------



## Glenlady

lusty lobster
R


----------



## ohsusana

Randy Rooster. Cock a doodle doo.
R


----------



## joanmary1

Running raccoon N


----------



## ohsusana

Nanna Nap. P


----------



## Glenlady

Pretty Polly


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yarn. N


----------



## joanmary1

Nosey Numbat T


----------



## Glenlady

talking terrapin


----------



## sandj

Ten Teeth 

H


----------



## Glenlady

Henriettas hat


----------



## joanmary1

Tom's trilby Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yanni’s Yorrocks. S


----------



## Glenlady

Sonias sarong


----------



## joanmary1

Gordon's garters 

S


----------



## Glenlady

Sadies slippers


----------



## sandj

Sugar Scrub 

B


----------



## joanmary1

Big bubbles S


----------



## Glenlady

soap suds

S


----------



## joanmary1

Soft soap P


----------



## Glenlady

puppies paws
S


----------



## joanmary1

Silver salver R


----------



## Glenlady

rude retort
T


----------



## joanmary1

Twiddly twist T


----------



## Glenlady

Time for dinner, back later 
R


----------



## joanmary1

Dinner time for me too! O


----------



## Margot in FL

Old Oak


----------



## sandj

Knitted Kite 

E


----------



## joanmary1

Emu ears S


----------



## Glenlady

sensational spider 
R


----------



## Margot in FL

Ridiculous Rottweiler


----------



## sandj

Red Robins


----------



## Margot in FL

Skittering Sandpipers


----------



## ohsusana

Silk sheets. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Strippy Sandals


----------



## sandj

Speedy Surf 

F


----------



## ohsusana

Frozen fellow. W


----------



## sandj

Well Wish 

H


----------



## Glenlady

rumbustious rhino


----------



## joanmary1

Overactive Ostrich H


----------



## Glenlady

Hairy Harry
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yappy Yorkie E


----------



## Glenlady

endless earwigs
S


----------



## joanmary1

Shiny snails S


----------



## Glenlady

slimy slugs [yuk]
S


----------



## joanmary1

Salty slugs S


----------



## Glenlady

Snotty slugs..
after a dose of salt
T


----------



## joanmary1

They certainly don't like salt T


----------



## Glenlady

They're a pest
T


----------



## joanmary1

They tackle anything green!! 

E or N


----------



## Glenlady

Nessie could eat them :sm02: 
E or M


----------



## joanmary1

Maybe we should try that!

Lunch time - back later!!


----------



## ohsusana

Monkeys marbles.
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sandy Shore


----------



## joanmary1

Eerie echo O


----------



## Glenlady

Olivers orioles
S


----------



## joanmary1

simons sausages S


----------



## Glenlady

special songs
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sticky stain N


----------



## Glenlady

no number
R


----------



## joanmary1

Red raincoat T


----------



## Glenlady

tennis tunic 
C


----------



## boring knit

cream camisole


----------



## Glenlady

easily energised
D


----------



## Margot in FL

Deadly Disease


----------



## ohsusana

Easy Enough. H


----------



## Glenlady

Hogan's heroes
S


----------



## joanmary1

Shifty sort T


----------



## Glenlady

too tricky
Y


----------



## joanmary1

You and yours S


----------



## Glenlady

soft sponge
E


----------



## joanmary1

Edible eats S


----------



## Glenlady

soft sofa
A


----------



## joanmary1

Adams apple E


----------



## Glenlady

Eves egg plant
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tom's tomatoes S


----------



## Glenlady

Sids sausage
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eric's egg and tomato flan 

G or N


----------



## Glenlady

Glorias ganache
E


----------



## joanmary1

Elaine's Easter egg G


----------



## Glenlady

Geralds ghirkin
N


----------



## joanmary1

Nigel's nuts S


----------



## Glenlady

sensible shoes
S


----------



## joanmary1

Slightly stuck K


----------



## Margot in FL

Soldier’s Salute


----------



## joanmary1

Eating exhibition N


----------



## Glenlady

not now 
W


----------



## joanmary1

Well when N


----------



## Glenlady

Next number
R


----------



## joanmary1

Reading rubbish H


----------



## Glenlady

hot horse-radish
H


----------



## joanmary1

Horseradish and Ham M


----------



## Margot in FL

Memorable Mullet


----------



## sandj

Talking Team


----------



## Margot in FL

Meaning Mayhem


----------



## ohsusana

Monster Mushroom. M


----------



## Glenlady

Me & Joan are taking over from you guys across the pond now we are awake :sm02: :sm02: 
N


----------



## joanmary1

Now is my turn - good morning!

O


----------



## ohsusana

Oh good evening from Australia.


----------



## joanmary1

Pleased to say good morning - what time is it with you? It's 10.15am here.

Q


----------



## Glenlady

Quite early here
R


----------



## joanmary1

Rather rainy here 

Y or E


----------



## Glenlady

Yes we had a good downpour in the night, but a lovely morning --so far.
G or R


----------



## joanmary1

Rather have a little bit of sun


----------



## Glenlady

Not too much
H


----------



## joanmary1

Hot I don't like - we're never happy with the weather!!! :sm11: :sm16:


----------



## Glenlady

I prefer cold
D
& as you say we're never satisfied with the weather


----------



## joanmary1

Damp aggravates my joints


----------



## Glenlady

easy chair best place to be-- for me anyway 
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yeah yeah. H


----------



## Glenlady

Have to leave for a bit of lunch, back later.
R


----------



## joanmary1

Resting after lunch, shopping has been delivered and put away

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sunny Skies


----------



## joanmary1

Slippy slope E


----------



## sandj

Everything Egg

G


----------



## joanmary1

Gurgling gloop P


----------



## Glenlady

pretty poppy 
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow Yarrow W


----------



## Glenlady

Went walking
G


----------



## Margot in FL

Glib Gerald


----------



## Glenlady

Daves dog
G


----------



## ohsusana

Golden Gates.
S


----------



## Glenlady

Sunny skies
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sounds stupid. D


----------



## Margot in FL

Deadly Disease


----------



## sandj

Eerie Experience


----------



## ohsusana

Extremely efficient. T


----------



## Glenlady

tiresome Tony 
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yesterday’s yummy yoghurt.
T


----------



## Glenlady

turning tad bit cool here
D or E


----------



## joanmary1

Dipping down N


----------



## Glenlady

nothing new


----------



## joanmary1

Winding wheel L


----------



## Glenlady

lonely Llama
A


----------



## joanmary1

Add on a abacus S


----------



## Glenlady

sounds sharp
P


----------



## joanmary1

Petty Peter R


----------



## Glenlady

rocking 'n rolling
G


----------



## ohsusana

Giving grief. F


----------



## joanmary1

Green goblin N


----------



## Glenlady

next to nothing 
G


----------



## joanmary1

Grass growing G


----------



## ohsusana

Glib giant. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tiny Tim M


----------



## ohsusana

Monkey magic. C


----------



## Glenlady

merry making 
G


----------



## joanmary1

Cute Capybara A


----------



## ohsusana

Grey ghost. T


----------



## ohsusana

Awful anguish. H


----------



## Glenlady

terrified twerp
P


----------



## ohsusana

Picking pansies. S


----------



## joanmary1

Pink panties S


----------



## ohsusana

Sexy siren. N


----------



## Glenlady

Nancys negligee
E


----------



## ohsusana

Edith’s Eric. C


----------



## joanmary1

Charlotte's cat T


----------



## Glenlady

Terrys tortoise 
E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra eggs S


----------



## Glenlady

sponge sandwich -- just made one
H


----------



## ohsusana

Hot head. D


----------



## Glenlady

dirty devil 
L


----------



## Glenlady

Lunch time back later 
R


----------



## joanmary1

Rapid ride 

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Emergency Exit


----------



## BrattyPatty

Tough toenails S


----------



## ohsusana

Snotty Snout. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tilly Trotter R


----------



## Glenlady

Roaming round
D


----------



## joanmary1

Double down N


----------



## boring knit

not necessarily


----------



## joanmary1

Yards of yarn 

N


----------



## Glenlady

not'nuff
F


----------



## Margot in FL

Frightened Fledgling


----------



## joanmary1

Gold and garnets S


----------



## Margot in FL

Silver and Sapphires


----------



## Glenlady

satin and silk 
K


----------



## joanmary1

Kippers and Kustard D


----------



## Glenlady

dumplings and dates
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sugar and sultanas S


----------



## Glenlady

stewed strawberries with gooseberries
D or S


----------



## joanmary1

Damson conserve E


----------



## Glenlady

Eddies E-type jag
G


----------



## joanmary1

Good gracious S


----------



## Glenlady

sometimes he gives me a ride 
E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra exciting F


----------



## Glenlady

fried fish
H


----------



## joanmary1

Hairy hound D


----------



## Glenlady

dreary day
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yarn N

Off to bed now - see you tomorrow - sweet dreams!!


----------



## Glenlady

Night night keep warm x


----------



## ohsusana

Monster mash. H


----------



## Glenlady

Hello and good-morning 
G


----------



## ohsusana

Good evening dear Jan.
N


----------



## Glenlady

Now it wont be long before you go to bed
D


----------



## joanmary1

Dribbling dog G


----------



## Glenlady

getting gloopy 
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yes, yukky! Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yet more yarn
N


----------



## joanmary1

No not more!! 

E


----------



## Glenlady

Eye spy even more
E


----------



## ohsusana

Eight thirty here so I won’t be going to bed for a couple of hours yet. Be watching Corrie soon.
N


----------



## Glenlady

Now I bet you are well behind us with Corrie, or can you catch up ?
P


----------



## joanmary1

Pet parrot T


----------



## Glenlady

Total truth 
H


----------



## ohsusana

Talking of Corrie, so far Robert is sneaking around with the Woman he’s got pregnant. Aileen is supporting Joe who has just got shot and Steve has found out he has another daughter. So, the usual comings and goings of a small town street.


----------



## Glenlady

ohsusana said:


> Talking of Corrie, so far Robert is sneaking around with the Woman he's got pregnant. Aileen is supporting Joe who has just got shot and Steve has found out he has another daughter. So, the usual comings and goings of a small town street.


 so you are pretty well up to date then

:sm02:


----------



## Glenlady

I'm getting bored with Corrie
E


----------



## ohsusana

Exactly my thoughts. It’s getting too far fetched. I gave up on Eastenders ages ago because it got so ridiculous.
S


----------



## Glenlady

ohsusana said:


> Exactly my thoughts. It's getting too far fetched. I gave up on Eastenders ages ago because it got so ridiculous.
> S


So did I Eastenders got so depressing, stupid story lines, need to find better script writers.
G or S


----------



## joanmary1

Soaps! are they still popular?

T


----------



## Glenlady

They are Joan, but I think they're running out of popularity
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Guess us girls should offer to write the scripts, it would turn into a comedy eh ?
Going to bed soon. Got two appointments tomorrow, dental check up and one at the Audiologist. I might come home with one of those big ear trumpets.


----------



## Glenlady

Ay, wotcha say ? I have hearing aids when I remember to use 'em :sm02: 
Night night see you tomorrow


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> Ay, wotcha say ? I have hearing aids when I remember to use 'em :sm02:
> Night night see you tomorrow


Night night Sue, sweet dreams

Join the club, I have hearing aids and always wear them or else I can't hear the rubbish on the television!


----------



## Margot in FL

Sympathetic Sharing


----------



## Glenlady

Good night ladies, see you tomorrow x


----------



## ohsusana

Well, I don’t feel too bad about the possibility of needing an ear trumpet now. I’ll be part of the cool girls club.


----------



## Glenlady

Oh boy, yes we are the cool girls club :sm23: :sm02:


----------



## Glenlady

Sing softly
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yes more yarn N


----------



## Glenlady

Not now
W


----------



## sandj

White Wash


----------



## Glenlady

Hairy hand


----------



## Margot in FL

Dreadful Disaster


----------



## joanmary1

Don't do it 

O or T


----------



## Glenlady

toasted toffee
E


----------



## joanmary1

Exciting ebook K


----------



## Glenlady

Kermits kindle
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eddies egg-sandwich 

H


----------



## Glenlady

Harriets hairdryer
R


----------



## joanmary1

Reggies rissoles S


----------



## Glenlady

Sids screwdriver 
R


----------



## joanmary1

Rayon ribbon N


----------



## Glenlady

No nylons


----------



## BrattyPatty

Silk stockings S


----------



## joanmary1

Stars and stripes S


----------



## Glenlady

Suspenders & silk stockings
S


----------



## joanmary1

Silk and satin N


----------



## Glenlady

Not nowadays
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sugar-bags for school 

Did you wear these as a child?

L


----------



## Glenlady

Laughing -- can't say I've heard of them
M


----------



## joanmary1

My knickers in primary school were dark blue - the same colour as the paper bags that sugar was packed in. They just got called sugarbags, especially by the boys when they saw them in PE. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: 

N


----------



## Glenlady

No never heard of them, we wore navy blue knickers with a pocket at the top of the leg for your hankie 
M or E


----------



## joanmary1

Mine had a pocket for a hankie!

N


----------



## Glenlady

Nothing like that now
W


----------



## sandj

Winter Weather


----------



## ohsusana

Rowing Race. E


----------



## Glenlady

Eager entertainer
R


----------



## joanmary1

Raging river R


----------



## ohsusana

Rather racy. Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yosefs Y-fronts
Z or A


----------



## joanmary1

Zany Zinnias S 

A


----------



## Glenlady

Arthurs asparagus
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sassy Skirt
We had black gym knickers with a pocket


----------



## joanmary1

Margot in FL said:


> Sassy Skirt
> We had black gym knickers with a pocket


Where would we have put our phone?


----------



## Glenlady

Teacher would've taken it off us (but they weren't available then were they ?)


----------



## joanmary1

We used to go our friends house and chat that way. I'm sure we were better off then, although I wouldn't be without my phone for emergencies!


----------



## Glenlady

Have to admit I would miss mine too, don't use it often but comes in handy to keep in touch with family.


----------



## joanmary1

Like all mod cons we get used to them - I expect like me you remember when we had no fridge and kept the milk in cool larder??


----------



## Margot in FL

joanmary1 said:


> Like all mod cons we get used to them - I expect like me you remember when we had no fridge and kept the milk in cool larder??


Or on the cellar steps.


----------



## Glenlady

or in a bucket of cold water


----------



## joanmary1

The larder had a bucket of cold water when it was very hot!!


----------



## Glenlady

Back to the word game--
Adas ankle boots
B


----------



## joanmary1

Big boots S


----------



## Glenlady

Sonias sock
K


----------



## Margot in FL

Konrad’s Kilt


----------



## ohsusana

Tremendously ticklish. H


----------



## Glenlady

Have hiccups
S


----------



## joanmary1

Soft soap P


----------



## Glenlady

Pears-- preparing to be a beautiful lady !


----------



## ohsusana

Young & youthful.
L


----------



## Glenlady

laugh lines
S


----------



## joanmary1

Leggy lovelies S


----------



## Glenlady

Sultry song 
G


----------



## joanmary1

Giddy girls S


----------



## Glenlady

Seven sisters
S


----------



## joanmary1

Six sausages S


----------



## Glenlady

sweet sixteen 
N


----------



## joanmary1

Naughty news S


----------



## Glenlady

Swashbuckling Stan
N


----------



## joanmary1

Nutty noisette E


----------



## Glenlady

early exit
T


----------



## joanmary1

Twirly topknot

T


----------



## Glenlady

tricky Ted 
D


----------



## joanmary1

Dastardly Dan N


----------



## Glenlady

Nerdy Nev
V


----------



## joanmary1

Vivacious Victoria

A


----------



## Glenlady

Adorable Albert 
T


----------



## joanmary1

Twelve times two 

O


----------



## Glenlady

Or two times twelve :sm15: 
E


----------



## joanmary1

Echo echo! O


----------



## Glenlady

olay oil 
L


----------



## ohsusana

Laughing Loudly. Y


----------



## sandj

Yes Yelp 

P


----------



## Margot in FL

Picture Perfect


----------



## ohsusana

Tortuous task. K


----------



## crafterwantabe

Kitchen knife


----------



## ohsusana

Eerie echo. O


----------



## Glenlady

Owls twit twooooing 
G


----------



## ohsusana

Geese gabbling. G


----------



## joanmary1

Green Gecko 

O


----------



## Glenlady

olive oil 
P


----------



## joanmary1

Paper plate E


----------



## Glenlady

Even I use those to save washing up, hate that job
P or B


----------



## joanmary1

Pressure pan

Less washing up is good!


----------



## Margot in FL

Nifty Notions


----------



## joanmary1

Super sonic C


----------



## Glenlady

Charie Chan
N


----------



## joanmary1

Nearly new W


----------



## Glenlady

World wide 
E


----------



## joanmary1

Endless eccentricity Y


----------



## Glenlady

You & Yours 
S


----------



## ohsusana

Slimy Snail. L


----------



## BrattyPatty

Lovely Lilacs S


----------



## sandj

Simple SKK


----------



## ohsusana

Knitting knowhow. W


----------



## joanmary1

Washing-up water R


----------



## ohsusana

Walking warily. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yards of yarn

N


----------



## ohsusana

Neddy’s nosebag. G


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Good grief


----------



## joanmary1

Fun fun fun

N


----------



## ohsusana

Number nineteen. N


----------



## Glenlady

Nitty Nora
A


----------



## Margot in FL

Agony Aunt


----------



## sandj

Take Turns


----------



## joanmary1

Stiff shoulder


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Rough ride E


----------



## Glenlady

eighty eight 
T


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Tiny toys S


----------



## ohsusana

Shady spot. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Truly Tested


----------



## ohsusana

Dreamy Day. Y


----------



## BrattyPatty

Yellow Yo-yo 
O


----------



## ohsusana

Overstuffed Ostrich. H


----------



## Margot in FL

Happy Hippy


----------



## sandj

Yellow Yolks 

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sunny skies. S


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Train track. K


----------



## ohsusana

Knock knock. K


----------



## joanmary1

Key kerb B


----------



## Glenlady

Klikkety klack
K


----------



## joanmary1

Kipper kedgeree 

E


----------



## ohsusana

Effortless ease. E


----------



## joanmary1

Empty envelope 

E


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Elegant Elephants S


----------



## joanmary1

Soppy Sal


L


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Large lizard D


----------



## joanmary1

Double Dianthus 

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sunny sunflower. R


----------



## joanmary1

Red radishes S


----------



## sandj

Special Spot 

T


----------



## joanmary1

Time team M


----------



## sandj

Much More 

E


----------



## joanmary1

Evening echo 

O


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Opposite opinions S


----------



## joanmary1

Shady sunhat T


----------



## Glenlady

train track 
K


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Knitted Knockers S


----------



## ohsusana

Sewing stitch. H


----------



## sandj

Haunted Houses


----------



## ohsusana

Silver spoon. N


----------



## Margot in FL

New Nightie


----------



## joanmary1

Eager elephant T


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Toy trucks S


----------



## joanmary1

Shipping size E


----------



## ohsusana

Elves enquiring. G


----------



## joanmary1

Gnomes giggling G


----------



## ohsusana

Goblins going ga ga.
A


----------



## joanmary1

African antelope 

E


----------



## ohsusana

Early evening. G


----------



## joanmary1

Green grapes 


S


----------



## Glenlady

Sardine sandwich 
H


----------



## Margot in FL

Hearty Hamburger


----------



## sandj

Red Riding-hood 

D


----------



## Glenlady

Dirty dress 
S


----------



## joanmary1

Soggy socks S


----------



## Glenlady

sparkling soda
A


----------



## joanmary1

Acrobatic actor R


----------



## Glenlady

Rudolphs red nose 
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eagle eyed D


----------



## Glenlady

Daffy Duck 
K


----------



## joanmary1

Kinky Kelp 

P


----------



## Glenlady

pretty pansies 
S


----------



## joanmary1

Simple Simon N


----------



## Glenlady

Night night, sleep tight, see you tomorrow, -- I'm very pleased to be back x


----------



## sandj

New Now 

W


----------



## Margot in FL

Wiggly Worm


----------



## Glenlady

many moons--ago
S or O


----------



## joanmary1

Sizzling sausages

S


----------



## ohsusana

Squishy stuffing. G


----------



## joanmary1

Green goblins 


S


----------



## youngie

Sunny sky



Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yacht. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tom tit 

T


----------



## Glenlady

treacle tart
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tipsy trifle E


----------



## Glenlady

Eggy excitements
S


----------



## joanmary1

Shiny shoes

S


----------



## Glenlady

shirt sleeves
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sticky syrup P


----------



## Glenlady

purple pantaloons
S


----------



## joanmary1

Shirty Simon 


N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nearly New


----------



## joanmary1

Wicked witch 

H


----------



## Glenlady

hairy hound 
D


----------



## Margot in FL

Devoted Dog


----------



## Glenlady

Grumpy gerbil 
L


----------



## joanmary1

Lamp light 

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Trolley Trip


----------



## boring knit

Pugsley pug. (I'm baby sitting him for the next 2 weeks while mum and dad are on their hols.)


----------



## Margot in FL

Goosey Gander


----------



## sandj

Roses are Red


----------



## Glenlady

Dopy Dora
A


----------



## ohsusana

Anchors away. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yolande yelled

D


----------



## Glenlady

Daves a diver
R


----------



## joanmary1

Reggies rabbit 

T


----------



## Glenlady

Tempting treats 
S


----------



## joanmary1

Spiced swede 

E


----------



## Glenlady

extra egg
G


----------



## joanmary1

Great giant 

T


----------



## Glenlady

Tom thumb
B


----------



## joanmary1

Big butt T


----------



## Glenlady

trailing tree
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Elegant Entertainment


----------



## joanmary1

Tall tree E


----------



## Glenlady

Elm & elderberry
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow Yaffle E


----------



## Glenlady

Eugenie & Eric
C


----------



## joanmary1

Charles and Camilla A


----------



## Margot in FL

Albert and Alexandra


----------



## Glenlady

Arnold and Alice 
E


----------



## joanmary1

Ernie and Eric C


----------



## Glenlady

Cath & Colin
this gets easy doesn't it ? :sm04: :sm02: 
N


----------



## joanmary1

Nen And Ned 

D


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> Cath & Colin
> this gets easy doesn't it ? :sm04: :sm02:
> N


Fun though! :sm11:


----------



## Margot in FL

Doug and Daphne


----------



## Glenlady

Dan & Dora
A


----------



## Glenlady

Andy & Angela
A


----------



## joanmary1

Alfred and Annabel

L


----------



## Glenlady

Lucy & Len
L


----------



## joanmary1

Nancy and Nigel

L


----------



## Glenlady

Les & Lena 
A


----------



## joanmary1

Arthur and Arabella

A


----------



## sandj

Any Amount 

T


----------



## joanmary1

Tony and Tina

A


----------



## Glenlady

Auntie Ada 
A


----------



## joanmary1

Austin auto

O


----------



## Glenlady

Olivers onions
S


----------



## joanmary1

Super sausages

S


----------



## Glenlady

savoury snack
K


----------



## joanmary1

Kapok in kangaroo

O


----------



## Glenlady

one eyed octopus
S


----------



## joanmary1

Stuffed salmon


----------



## Glenlady

noisy newt
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tiptoeing toad 

D


----------



## Margot in FL

Dancing Dervish


----------



## BrattyPatty

Hungry Hippo O


----------



## ohsusana

Organic olive oil. L


----------



## Glenlady

lovely lavender
R


----------



## joanmary1

Running rabbit

T


----------



## Glenlady

Tommy Tippee
E


----------



## joanmary1

Easy earner 

R


----------



## Glenlady

ringroad roundabout
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tangled Together. R


----------



## Glenlady

Ripped and ragged- thats my drawers :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm16:


----------



## ohsusana

Droopy drawers .
S


----------



## Glenlady

sorry sight
T


----------



## ohsusana

Terrible trauma. A


----------



## joanmary1

An abomination

N


----------



## Glenlady

Not nice 
E


----------



## joanmary1

Empty eggshell

L


----------



## Glenlady

lasting love
E


----------



## sandj

Evening Epic


----------



## joanmary1

Crystal clear


R


----------



## boring knit

randy rooster


----------



## joanmary1

Rough ride 

E


----------



## Glenlady

Emerald ear-ring 
G


----------



## joanmary1

Greasy glide 

E


----------



## Glenlady

excited Elma
A


----------



## joanmary1

Auntie Annabel

L


----------



## Glenlady

Lens lounger 
R


----------



## joanmary1

Run round and round

D


----------



## Glenlady

Davids donkey
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow Yarn-Spinner

R


----------



## Glenlady

rapid reading 
G


----------



## joanmary1

Gold granite

E


----------



## Glenlady

Everton echo
O


----------



## joanmary1

Old Observer

R


----------



## Glenlady

Ragged raincoat 
T


----------



## joanmary1

Trim toenails

S


----------



## Glenlady

sometimes silly


----------



## Margot in FL

Yawning Yuppie


----------



## BrattyPatty

English Earl L


----------



## ohsusana

Luscious lunch. H


----------



## BrattyPatty

High Humidity Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow yo-yo. O


----------



## BrattyPatty

Ogling Octogenarian N


----------



## ohsusana

Ninety nine numbats. S


----------



## BrattyPatty

Sunflower Seed D


----------



## ohsusana

Dainty Daisy. Y


----------



## BrattyPatty

Yacking Yenta A


----------



## ohsusana

Awfully Annoying. G


----------



## BrattyPatty

Grinning Gargoyle E


----------



## ohsusana

Eerie eyeball. L


----------



## BrattyPatty

Laughing Lassies S


----------



## ohsusana

Soulful Sound. D


----------



## BrattyPatty

Droopy Drawers S


----------



## ohsusana

Saggy Skin. N


----------



## BrattyPatty

Naughty Negligee E


----------



## ohsusana

Enlightened Enough. H


----------



## BrattyPatty

Horrendous Halitosis S


----------



## ohsusana

Stinky smell. L


----------



## BrattyPatty

Leaping Lizards
S


----------



## ohsusana

Space saver. R


----------



## BrattyPatty

Red Ruby Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yuppie yachtsman. N


----------



## BrattyPatty

Neon Nikes
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sparkly silver. R


----------



## joanmary1

Rusty rail

L


----------



## Glenlady

looney leopard
D


----------



## joanmary1

Dozy duck

K


----------



## Glenlady

krinkles and knives


----------



## joanmary1

Shivery shakes

S


----------



## Glenlady

second story
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow Yaffles

S


----------



## Glenlady

Stripy sock
K


----------



## joanmary1

Knitted Knickers

S


----------



## Glenlady

Scratchy specials 
S


----------



## joanmary1

Special senses

S


----------



## Glenlady

silky sassy ones for me :sm02: :sm02: :sm15:


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow y-fronts for Yorrick.
K


----------



## Glenlady

kinky ones for Kate
E


----------



## ohsusana

Edible ones for Edith. H


----------



## Glenlady

Holey ones for Harriot


----------



## joanmary1

Trimmed with lace for Tom!

M


----------



## Glenlady

My my, will they be mauve
Y or E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra elastic too

C or O


----------



## Glenlady

off he goes, mincing along
S or G


----------



## joanmary1

Good gracious

S


----------



## Glenlady

Silk stockings too

O


----------



## joanmary1

Occasional opportunity

Y


----------



## Glenlady

ying and yang
G


----------



## joanmary1

Good go

O


----------



## Glenlady

Olly owl 
L


----------



## joanmary1

Looby Lou

U


----------



## Glenlady

unsociable uncle
V


----------



## joanmary1

Victory Vs

S


----------



## Glenlady

Stampeding seal


----------



## BrattyPatty

Lost Luggage E


----------



## Glenlady

early evening
G


----------



## Margot in FL

Goodness Gracious


----------



## sandj

South Side 

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Elementary Education


----------



## sandj

Number Nineteen


----------



## Glenlady

naughty nineties
S


----------



## ohsusana

Shocking sixties. S


----------



## Glenlady

sexy seventies
S


----------



## joanmary1

Swinging sixties 

S


----------



## Glenlady

So shimmering 
G


----------



## joanmary1

Go getter

R


----------



## ohsusana

Real raver. R


----------



## Glenlady

Raunchy Rita
A


----------



## joanmary1

Adventurous Annabel

L


----------



## Glenlady

lecherous Larry
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yvonne yelling


G


----------



## Glenlady

Got my son for a quick visit in a bit, but see you later.
R


----------



## joanmary1

Righto -enjoy your visitor

R


----------



## ohsusana

Roof rack. K


----------



## boring knit

kinky kimono


----------



## joanmary1

Orange octopus

S


----------



## Glenlady

Son brought me some sweet tiny tomatoes from his garden
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nice & Nutritious.
S


----------



## Glenlady

Some in a sandwich for my lunch with cheese & mayo.
O


----------



## ohsusana

Onions, pickled would be nice too.
P


----------



## joanmary1

Prawns would be perfect for me!

T or E


----------



## ohsusana

Eggs for a potato and red onion Spanish omelette.
E


----------



## Glenlady

Eating eggs


----------



## joanmary1

Fun fun fun, 

G


----------



## ohsusana

Giddy & Giggly.
Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yipeeyay 
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yorkshire yodel

L


----------



## Glenlady

Leaning lamp 
P


----------



## joanmary1

Pink pedestal

L


----------



## Glenlady

Lilac lavatory 
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yuck

K


----------



## Glenlady

Krispy kremes
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sticky stuff


F


----------



## Glenlady

French fancies 
S


----------



## joanmary1

Ski slopes 

S


----------



## Glenlady

Soft slippers
S


----------



## joanmary1

Smooth surface

E


----------



## Glenlady

ermine ears
S


----------



## joanmary1

Starlings singing

G


----------



## Glenlady

gherkin goulash
H


----------



## joanmary1

Happy Horatio

O


----------



## Glenlady

only one 
E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra eggs

S


----------



## Glenlady

Single souffle
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eddie the Eagle

E


----------



## Glenlady

Each end 
D


----------



## joanmary1

Dainty Dabchick

K


----------



## Glenlady

kind kid 
D


----------



## joanmary1

Don't do it 

O or T


----------



## Glenlady

Try this
S


----------



## joanmary1

Stay sane

E


----------



## Glenlady

early evening 
G


----------



## joanmary1

Good grief

F


----------



## Glenlady

fragile feeling 
G


----------



## joanmary1

Going for gold

D


----------



## Glenlady

Day dreamer 
R


----------



## joanmary1

Red Rum 


M


----------



## Glenlady

Mama Mia 
A


----------



## joanmary1

Adams apple E


----------



## sandj

Egg Event


----------



## ohsusana

Tasty turnip. P


----------



## Margot in FL

Putrid Peanuts


----------



## ohsusana

Soggy sandwich. H


----------



## Glenlady

Heaven help us-- soggy sangers yuk !


----------



## ohsusana

Salmon & salad sarnie, NOT soggy.
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yes yes - prawn cocktail for me please!

S or E


----------



## ohsusana

So sorry, prawns not available today.
Y


----------



## Glenlady

You can have marmite :sm23: 
Z or A


----------



## joanmary1

A marmite on toast will do

B


----------



## Glenlady

Better for you.
U


----------



## joanmary1

U know best Jan

V


----------



## Glenlady

Very kind of you 
U


----------



## joanmary1

We do our best

XYZ or A


----------



## Glenlady

another answer 
R


----------



## joanmary1

Right rabble

E


----------



## Glenlady

earning enough 
H


----------



## joanmary1

Harriet's horse 


E


----------



## sandj

Elephant Eats 

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sandy Shores. S


----------



## Glenlady

striped shirt
T


----------



## The Nana

Tank top

P


----------



## Glenlady

Peter Pan 
N


----------



## joanmary1

Naughty notes 

S


----------



## Glenlady

saucy Stan 
N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nifty Nan


----------



## The Nana

Naughty Nana

A


----------



## Glenlady

Another apple-pie
E


----------



## The Nana

Edible eats 

S


----------



## Glenlady

Sticky stamp 
P


----------



## joanmary1

Pink pineapple

E


----------



## Glenlady

Elks & elephants 
S


----------



## joanmary1

Simons shed

D


----------



## Glenlady

Dipping donuts (in coffee )
S or E


----------



## joanmary1

Sugary sort

T


----------



## Glenlady

Too tempting 
G


----------



## joanmary1

Good gadgets


S


----------



## Glenlady

space shortage 
E


----------



## joanmary1

Exactly - dinner is calling - back later!!


----------



## Glenlady

Enjoy-- back later


----------



## joanmary1

Are we all assembled now - except Sue - I guess she is in bed?


----------



## Glenlady

Best place to be, I love my bed


----------



## joanmary1

Can't wait - soon be bedtime

D


----------



## Glenlady

Dark nights& duvet calls
S


----------



## joanmary1

Soon be moaning that it gets dark at 3 o'clock

K


----------



## Glenlady

knitting keeps us awake


----------



## sandj

Sunday School


----------



## ohsusana

Lovely lark. K


----------



## The Nana

knitting knowhow

W


----------



## ohsusana

Wooly waistcoat. T


----------



## Glenlady

Wonder'' women''
N


----------



## ohsusana

Northern news. S


----------



## Glenlady

Southern News
S


----------



## ohsusana

So soft. T


----------



## Glenlady

Toodle-pip, off to have my hair done, back soon
U


----------



## ohsusana

Up-do maybe ? Enjoy your visit.
T


----------



## Glenlady

Trim and shampoo
O


----------



## ohsusana

Oh goodie, I bet you’ll feel lovely.
Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yes, it's my Thursday treat
T


----------



## ohsusana

That’s it. You always have to treat yourself. 
F


----------



## Glenlady

Fancy man might visit :sm02: :sm02: 
T


----------



## ohsusana

That’s it ! You will want to look your best, just in case. Nod nod, wink wink. K


----------



## joanmary1

Kinky "kurls" maybe Jan

S or N


----------



## Glenlady

Short, smooth and sexy :sm16: :sm02: :sm02: :sm04: :sm09: 
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yes sounds like mine

Whatever you want next letter


----------



## Glenlady

Amandas apples 
S


----------



## joanmary1

Simon's satchel

L


----------



## Glenlady

looking lively 
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Young yachtsman

N


----------



## Glenlady

naughty and nice


----------



## joanmary1

Excessive eating

G


----------



## Glenlady

greedy guts
S


----------



## joanmary1

Stuffing sausages 

S


----------



## Glenlady

salty snack 
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kinky knickers. S


----------



## Glenlady

Split sides
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sultry Suzanne


----------



## joanmary1

Envious Eric 

C


----------



## Glenlady

Coy Cath 
H


----------



## sandj

Hey Hi 

I


----------



## joanmary1

Indian ink

K


----------



## Glenlady

Kids kite 
E


----------



## joanmary1

Elfin eelpot 

T


----------



## Glenlady

tin tea-pot 
T


----------



## joanmary1

Twopenny toffees

S


----------



## Glenlady

sherbert sweeties
S


----------



## joanmary1

Soda siphon

N


----------



## Glenlady

Nutty nougat
T


----------



## joanmary1

Two teabags

S


----------



## Glenlady

So strong 
G


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> So strong
> G


Green Giant (sweet corn)

T or N


----------



## Glenlady

Twist n turn
N


----------



## joanmary1

No no Nanette

E


----------



## Glenlady

Exciting eatery 
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yester year

R


----------



## Glenlady

robin redbreast
T


----------



## joanmary1

North north-west

T


----------



## Glenlady

Tommy Tittlemouse 
E


----------



## ohsusana

Exciting evening. G


----------



## Glenlady

Grumpy giraffe 
E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra large eggs 

S


----------



## Glenlady

six sausages 
S


----------



## joanmary1

Seven salmon steaks

S


----------



## Glenlady

six's & sevens
S


----------



## joanmary1

Seventy seven

N


----------



## Glenlady

Now we're back again-- fingers crossed
N or D


----------



## Margot in FL

Niddy Noddy


----------



## joanmary1

Yarrow in the yard

D


----------



## boring knit

dark dungeon


----------



## Glenlady

No news 
S


----------



## boring knit

sailing ship sunk


----------



## Glenlady

Kinky knickers
S


----------



## joanmary1

Keen knitter

R


----------



## boring knit

right royal rollicking


----------



## Glenlady

Gone gliding 
G


----------



## joanmary1

Gobbling geese

E


----------



## boring knit

go get goggles. (It seems that I'm stuck on three words at the mo)


----------



## boring knit

Hot horlicks


----------



## sandj

Spanish Speaking 

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Graceful Goddess


----------



## ohsusana

Steamship sailing. G


----------



## Glenlady

gobble-de-**** 
K


----------



## ohsusana

Killer kangaroo. O


----------



## Glenlady

Oh,oh, Run
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nasty Numbat. T


----------



## Glenlady

tickle it's tum
M


----------



## joanmary1

No nightmares

S


----------



## Glenlady

sheep snore 
E


----------



## ohsusana

Evil eye. E


----------



## boring knit

Evelyn eloped


----------



## Glenlady

Don't tell me she's gone to Gretna Green
N


----------



## boring knit

No she wasn't too young,just up the spout.


----------



## Glenlady

Told you she had a bun in the oven 
N


----------



## boring knit

Now the poor girl's expecting twins.


----------



## Glenlady

strewth, shell have her hands full, has Eric cleared off.-- or ain't they his ? :sm15: :sm16:
L or F


----------



## boring knit

Larry has disappeared and Eric says he hasn't touched her.


M


----------



## Glenlady

Mmmm, my guess it's Larry, or did I hear he bats for the other side?
N,


----------



## joanmary1

Now - who knows


----------



## Glenlady

Well we'll never know will we 
E


----------



## ohsusana

Eric might enlighten us.
S


----------



## Glenlady

Seems he's cleared off as well.
L


----------



## ohsusana

Larry’s been chasing him.
M


----------



## Glenlady

Mmmmm, and we all know what he's after -- some of his dolly mixtures
N


----------



## ohsusana

No, I think he’s after his all day Gobstopper.
R


----------



## Glenlady

Really ? I thought Freda had swallowed it.
S


----------



## joanmary1

She's a naughty girl that Freda

A


----------



## Glenlady

Always has been, no wonder she's in trouble 
B


----------



## joanmary1

(No) better than she ought to be!! 

What on earth did that mean?

O


----------



## Glenlady

Only you know that Joan, did you have a senior moment :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm15: 
T


----------



## joanmary1

Trouble is I don't know Jan! It was something said back in the 1930/40s and 50s I never did know what it meant! :sm09: :sm11: 

U


----------



## Glenlady

U and I both then :sm02: :sm02: 
V


----------



## joanmary1

Very ancient - you don't seem to hear it now!

W


----------



## Glenlady

Witchcraft maybe :sm04: 
X Y or Z


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> Witchcraft maybe :sm04:
> X Y or Z


X - rated twaddle I think!!

YZ or A


----------



## Glenlady

Absolutely 
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yaffle

E


----------



## Glenlady

Egg custard


----------



## joanmary1

Dainty dancer

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rambunctious Robins


----------



## joanmary1

Smooth Salamander

R


----------



## boring knit

randy reptile


----------



## Margot in FL

Empty Excuse


----------



## ohsusana

Erupting Elephant. T


----------



## Glenlady

Trumpeting turtle 
E


----------



## ohsusana

Excitable echidna.
A


----------



## joanmary1

Active Albatross

S


----------



## Glenlady

Struggling swimmer 
R


----------



## joanmary1

Rough ride

E


----------



## Glenlady

enjoying eclaire 

E


----------



## ohsusana

Edna’s earlobes. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sarah's slippers 

S


----------



## Glenlady

swishing skirts 
S


----------



## joanmary1

Satin slips

S


----------



## Glenlady

soap suds (did you get some Stergene for your hand washed ?
S


----------



## boring knit

sexy stockings


----------



## Glenlady

Satin suspenders
S


----------



## boring knit

soft slipper


----------



## Glenlady

red roll-ons


----------



## boring knit

smelly socks


----------



## Glenlady

Stinky shorts
S


----------



## boring knit

Slimy Storm Jacket


T


----------



## Glenlady

Trendy trench coat 
T


----------



## boring knit

tangerine tiara


----------



## Glenlady

African angora 
A


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> soap suds (did you get some Stergene for your hand washed ?
> S


Slippery slug

Got some Persil wool and silks on order for tomorrow! Thought I'd try that as I normally use Persil Non Bio as it is the least aggravating I have found for my skin.

Thanks for your help!

G


----------



## boring knit

Angry anteater


----------



## Glenlady

Raging rodent 
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tottery Toad

D


----------



## Glenlady

Doddering Daphne 
E


----------



## joanmary1

Ernie's earpick K


----------



## boring knit

Karen's Koala


----------



## Glenlady

Adrians ant-eater 
R


----------



## joanmary1

Rodney's rowboat

T


----------



## Glenlady

Teds tug 
G


----------



## boring knit

Gordon's gladrags


----------



## joanmary1

Simon's spade 

E


----------



## boring knit

Elsie's elephant


----------



## sandj

Tasty Takeout 

T


----------



## joanmary1

Tom's trumpet

T


----------



## Glenlady

Tinas tambourine
E


----------



## joanmary1

Ernie's euphonium

M


----------



## Glenlady

Micks mouth-organ
N


----------



## joanmary1

Nancy's (K)nickers

S


----------



## Glenlady

Sids sausage 
E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra elastic 

C


----------



## Margot in FL

Crumbling Crater


----------



## joanmary1

Rusty robot

T


----------



## sandj

Turquoise Top 

P


----------



## Glenlady

Pretty Polly 
Y


----------



## BrattyPatty

Yesterday's Yam M


----------



## Glenlady

My bedtime nighty night see you tomorrow xxx
N


----------



## joanmary1

New nightie

E


----------



## Glenlady

Elephants ear-muffs
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sheep shearing 

G


----------



## Glenlady

Golden guinea pig
G


----------



## joanmary1

Giant Gila monster 

R


----------



## Glenlady

Roly the racoon 
N


----------



## joanmary1

Noisy Nighthawk

K


----------



## Glenlady

kissing kingfisher 
R


----------



## joanmary1

Racing Raptor

R


----------



## Glenlady

Roger rabbit 
T


----------



## joanmary1

Timmy Tarantula

A


----------



## Glenlady

Alf the aardvark 
K


----------



## Margot in FL

Kelly Kangaroo


----------



## joanmary1

Ossie Ostrich

H


----------



## Glenlady

Herman the hippo 
O


----------



## joanmary1

Olive Orangutan

N


----------



## Glenlady

Negative Norma 
A


----------



## joanmary1

Acrobatic Archibald

D


----------



## Glenlady

dare-devil -Dick 
K


----------



## joanmary1

Kinky Kenneth

H


----------



## Glenlady

hairy hands Harry 
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yolande's yarn

N


----------



## Glenlady

Nobbys neeze 
E


----------



## sandj

Exceptional Egg


----------



## joanmary1

Geese a gobbling

G


----------



## Glenlady

Grinning gopher 
R


----------



## joanmary1

Raging Rhinoceros

S


----------



## Glenlady

snake slithering 
G


----------



## ohsusana

Green grasshopper. R


----------



## BrattyPatty

Rushing river R


----------



## ohsusana

Rally racing. G


----------



## BrattyPatty

Green Garden N


----------



## ohsusana

Nervous Newt. T


----------



## Candycounter1

Terrible Tom. M


----------



## ohsusana

Mucky Mop. P


----------



## Glenlady

pot pourii
I


----------



## ohsusana

Irrational Italian. N


----------



## Glenlady

Normal Norwegian
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nutty Norman. N


----------



## joanmary1

Nitty Norah

H


----------



## Glenlady

Hamfisted Henry

Y


----------



## boring knit

young yellow bellied slider (a type of turtle that my son has)


----------



## Glenlady

red blooded ruffian 
N


----------



## joanmary1

Randy rodent

T


----------



## boring knit

naughty nuns


----------



## joanmary1

Shaggy sheep


P


----------



## boring knit

perky pigs


Q


----------



## joanmary1

Quaint Quails


R


----------



## boring knit

ragged runts


----------



## joanmary1

Slithering snake

E


----------



## boring knit

Elegant Elephant


----------



## joanmary1

Trotting Tapir

R


----------



## Glenlady

Rough road 
D


----------



## joanmary1

Double dutch

H


----------



## boring knit

Half n half


----------



## Glenlady

Farvins & frepnee bits 
s


----------



## boring knit

Silver sixpenses


T


----------



## Glenlady

ten bob note
E


----------



## boring knit

English engineer


R


----------



## Glenlady

Rogers recliner 
R


----------



## boring knit

ruby's raincoat


T


----------



## Glenlady

Teds trilby 
Y


----------



## boring knit

Yvonne's yacht


----------



## joanmary1

Terry's trousers

S


----------



## Glenlady

Sams singlet 
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tina's tights

S


----------



## Glenlady

Strict sergeant major
R


----------



## joanmary1

Racers ratio

O


----------



## sandj

Okay Ok


----------



## joanmary1

Kith and kin


N


----------



## Glenlady

Nasty Nev
V


----------



## joanmary1

Victorious Vincent

T


----------



## Glenlady

Thomas the tank
K


----------



## joanmary1

Katie's knickers (oops! is that allowed?)


----------



## Glenlady

course it is :sm02: 

Sadies sneakers 
S


----------



## BrattyPatty

Satin slippers S


----------



## Glenlady

Sloppy soup 
P


----------



## sandj

Pretty Pennsylvania 

A


----------



## ohsusana

African Animals. S


----------



## Glenlady

swine and sow
W


----------



## ohsusana

Wrinkly warthog. G


----------



## Glenlady

Greedy gerbil 
L


----------



## ohsusana

Little lorikeet. T


----------



## Glenlady

Trendy tortoise
E


----------



## ohsusana

Elegant Elephant, she’s wearing her tiara and earrings.
T or S


----------



## Glenlady

Sexy little tart :sm02: does she think she's the queen


----------



## ohsusana

Nothing would surprise me. You should see her doing the dance of the seven veils.
S


----------



## Glenlady

Showing her trinkets I suppose-- she's as bad as Freda


----------



## ohsusana

Ah well, you should hear where she pokes her trunk.
K


----------



## joanmary1

Kinky kreature!

E


----------



## ohsusana

Elsie Elephant is the same. E


----------



## joanmary1

Elephants evoke mischief!

E or F


----------



## Glenlady

Ernie elephant is as bad
D


----------



## boring knit

Don't dare talk to me about him, he had my freshly baked buns away. 


E


----------



## Glenlady

'eaven help us, but elephants are known to be partial to buns
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sure a pain these elephants

S


----------



## sandj

Sipping Soda

A


----------



## joanmary1

Animal antics

S


----------



## sandj

Strawberry Smash


----------



## joanmary1

High hilltop

P


----------



## Glenlady

purple purse 
E


----------



## joanmary1

Engine exhaust 


T


----------



## Glenlady

Tick tock 
K


----------



## ohsusana

Knitting keepsakes. S


----------



## joanmary1

Steel steeple

E


----------



## ohsusana

Effervescent Elf. F


----------



## joanmary1

Fancy fairy

Y


----------



## Glenlady

yellow y-fronts 
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Stunning Sacramental


----------



## Glenlady

Lovely lady 
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yaks yomping

G


----------



## sandj

Galaxy Girl


----------



## boring knit

llama limping


----------



## joanmary1

General Gordon

N


----------



## Glenlady

Nelsons nob (on his cabin door ) :sm15: :sm16: :sm17:


----------



## joanmary1

Big behind

D


----------



## Glenlady

Dainty decoupage
E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra earrings

S


----------



## Dsynr

Simple Silliness

S again


----------



## joanmary1

Starch slip

P


----------



## Glenlady

Pleasant people
E


----------



## joanmary1

Elegant Erica 

A


----------



## Glenlady

Alisons angora (rabbit )
T


----------



## joanmary1

Teds tadpoles 

S


----------



## Glenlady

Sids salamander
R


----------



## joanmary1

Rhonas rats 

S


----------



## Glenlady

Salmon sanger
R


----------



## joanmary1

Radish rissoles

S


----------



## Glenlady

Simple Simon
N


----------



## joanmary1

Narrow neck K


----------



## Glenlady

Kinky knitter
R


----------



## joanmary1

Red Ragwort

T


----------



## Glenlady

Terrible teeth
H


----------



## joanmary1

Hungry Horace

E


----------



## Glenlady

Ernie the earwig 
G


----------



## joanmary1

Good night Jan, sweet dreams, play again tomorrow!

H


----------



## Glenlady

Have a good night Joan, more fun tomorrow 
I


----------



## sandj

Inner Island 

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dreary n dull. L


----------



## Margot in FL

Lovely Lullaby


----------



## ohsusana

Yodel ‘n Yarn. N


----------



## Glenlady

Nod 'n (k)nit
T


----------



## ohsusana

Talk & Twitter. R


----------



## Glenlady

read and rest 
T


----------



## joanmary1

Time and tide


E


----------



## Glenlady

Everlasting Ewbank :sm16: 
K


----------



## joanmary1

Kitchen kapers

S


----------



## Glenlady

So special
L


----------



## ohsusana

Large lollipop. P


----------



## Glenlady

Polly Pocket 
T


----------



## joanmary1

Timmy's toys


S


----------



## Glenlady

Sallys skipping rope 
E


----------



## ohsusana

Eddies etcha sketch.
H


----------



## Glenlady

helpless Harriet 
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tina's topless

S


----------



## Glenlady

Saucy scallywag
G


----------



## joanmary1

Good golly

Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yodeling Yvonne
E


----------



## sandj

Easy Evening 

G


----------



## Glenlady

Good gardener 
R


----------



## joanmary1

Red rhubarb

B


----------



## Glenlady

brown sugar-- to dip it in 
R or n


----------



## joanmary1

Not keen on rhubarb4

B


----------



## Glenlady

But have you tried rhubarb with grated zest and juice of an orange in a crumble Joan ?
N


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> But have you tried rhubarb with grated zest and juice of an orange in a crumble Joan ?
> N


No - I think that would be worse..... might be better with sultanas or something of that ilk

K


----------



## Glenlady

Kelloggs for Ken 
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nifty Nev. V


----------



## sandj

Very Vanilla 

A


----------



## ohsusana

Always Amazing. G


----------



## BrattyPatty

Grouchy Gremlins S


----------



## ohsusana

Sun shining. G


----------



## BrattyPatty

Green Galoshes S


----------



## ohsusana

Swimming shark. K


----------



## joanmary1

Kilted Koala 

A


----------



## Glenlady

Angora ant
T


----------



## joanmary1

Talking tiger

R


----------



## Glenlady

ridiculous racoon 
N


----------



## joanmary1

Nosey newt

T


----------



## Glenlady

tormenting tetsyfly
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yucky Yak

K


----------



## Glenlady

Kays' klickers' (remember them )?
S


----------



## joanmary1

Scarlet scooter 

Yes I remember, noisy things

R


----------



## Glenlady

Red rowing boat


----------



## joanmary1

Tin tacks

S


----------



## Glenlady

Soft shoe shuffles-- put' s' on the end to spare you an e
S


----------



## joanmary1

S has much more scope -thanks

Skinny sailor

R


----------



## Glenlady

report reply 
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Young Yeltsin

N


----------



## Glenlady

Neutered Neville 
E


----------



## joanmary1

E-I-E-I-O

O


----------



## Glenlady

Ola-ola
P


----------



## joanmary1

Pink panties

S


----------



## ohsusana

Pee pee. E


----------



## joanmary1

Eagles eyrie 

E


----------



## ohsusana

Edith’s eyebath. H


----------



## joanmary1

Harriet's horses

S


----------



## ohsusana

Slithering Snakes. S


----------



## joanmary1

Shimmering sea

A


----------



## Glenlady

Atlanta airship 
P


----------



## joanmary1

Pink parsnip

P


----------



## Glenlady

Private Park 
K


----------



## joanmary1

Kellogg's kornflakes

S


----------



## Glenlady

Salmon sanger 
R


----------



## joanmary1

Red roses

S


----------



## sandj

Special Shirt 

T


----------



## joanmary1

Tie-dye T shirt 

T


----------



## Glenlady

Tattered trainers
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sloppy shoes

S


----------



## Glenlady

slippery slope 
E


----------



## joanmary1

Easy equation 

N


----------



## Glenlady

Nice & normal 
L


----------



## joanmary1

Lorry loads

S


----------



## Glenlady

Spicy soup
P


----------



## joanmary1

Pecan pie


----------



## Margot in FL

Epic Event


----------



## Glenlady

tiny telescope 
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Efficacious Echinacea


----------



## BrattyPatty

Arrogant Acrobat T


----------



## ohsusana

Tip truck. K


----------



## Glenlady

krinkly knickers 
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sticky sweets

S


----------



## Glenlady

Sticky stuff
F


----------



## joanmary1

Fluffy feather 

R


----------



## Glenlady

Restless Ralph
H


----------



## joanmary1

Hasty Harriet

T


----------



## Glenlady

Treat or trick 
K


----------



## joanmary1

Kinky Kilt

T


----------



## Glenlady

Trendy titfer 
R


----------



## joanmary1

Roland rat

T


----------



## Glenlady

Tipsy tart 
T


----------



## ohsusana

Torrid temptress. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sultry Socialite


----------



## BrattyPatty

Extraordinary Effort

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tuna tin. N


----------



## Glenlady

Nutty Nora 
A


----------



## joanmary1

Ant attack 

K


----------



## ohsusana

Kicking Kangaroo. O


----------



## joanmary1

Open oasis

S


----------



## Glenlady

Small sausage
E


----------



## ohsusana

Eerie eyeball. L


----------



## Glenlady

Lopsided lamp-post 
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tall telegraph-poles

S


----------



## Glenlady

Single sunflower-- (thats all I got from the seeds I sowed :sm02: 
R or D


----------



## sandj

Road Racing 

G


----------



## joanmary1

Galloping Greyhound

D


----------



## Glenlady

Dangerous dachshund
D


----------



## joanmary1

Dozy ducks

S


----------



## Glenlady

Sentimental song
G


----------



## joanmary1

Green grow the rushes O

W or O


----------



## Glenlady

windy weather 
R


----------



## joanmary1

Rough and ready

Y


----------



## Glenlady

Ying & Yang 
G


----------



## joanmary1

Ground ginger

R


----------



## Glenlady

Rich relish 
Lunch time , back soon
H


----------



## joanmary1

Hot horseradish

H


----------



## ohsusana

Hippie hotpants. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sharp Scissors


----------



## BrattyPatty

Shrieking Sissy

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yielding Yams. S


----------



## Glenlady

Sesame Street
T


----------



## joanmary1

Timid toad

D


----------



## ohsusana

Discovering Drama. A


----------



## Margot in FL

Awaited Arrest


----------



## sandj

Treat Time


----------



## Glenlady

Trials and tribulations 
S


----------



## Glenlady

Saving stamps 
S


----------



## sandj

Shirked Shirt 

T


----------



## Glenlady

Skimpy skirt 
T


----------



## joanmary1

Trials and tribulations

S


----------



## Glenlady

sometimes soppy 
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yips and yaps

S


----------



## Glenlady

Snips and snaps
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sing a song 

G


----------



## sandj

Green Giant

T


----------



## joanmary1

Triple tier

R


----------



## Glenlady

Rolls Royce ( tucked up for the night in the garage :sm02: )
S


----------



## sandj

Simmered Soup


----------



## Margot in FL

Pretty Polly


----------



## sandj

Yellow Yield-Sign


----------



## ohsusana

New neighbour. R


----------



## Glenlady

Road rage 
E


----------



## joanmary1

Economical eggs

S


----------



## ohsusana

Seasonal special. L


----------



## Glenlady

Lovely lasagna
A


----------



## boring knit

Another afternoon


B


----------



## Glenlady

Bread (freshly baked by Jeannie) and butter
C


----------



## joanmary1

Christmas is coming

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Gigantic gnome


----------



## joanmary1

Enormous elephant

T


----------



## sandj

Tuesday’s Tacos


----------



## joanmary1

Stuffed shirts

S


----------



## Glenlady

Stars on Sunday
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yawning yodeller

R


----------



## boring knit

rickety rocker


----------



## Glenlady

rotten rogue 
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Elizabeth Everlasting


----------



## Glenlady

Getting grumpy
Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yaupon Yerba


----------



## Glenlady

Arizona athlete 
E


----------



## joanmary1

Evening echo

O


----------



## Glenlady

'orrid Oswald 
D


----------



## joanmary1

Dopey Dan

N


----------



## Glenlady

Nearly naked 
D


----------



## joanmary1

Daring Dinah

H


----------



## Glenlady

Hasty Harry 
y


----------



## joanmary1

Young Yolande

E


----------



## Glenlady

Ednas eiderdown
N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nigel’s Nickel


----------



## Glenlady

Lens ladder 
R


----------



## joanmary1

Ron's razor

R


----------



## Glenlady

Ruths roll-on
N


----------



## joanmary1

Nina's nylons

S


----------



## Glenlady

Satin suspenders 
S


----------



## joanmary1

Slinky slips

S


----------



## Glenlady

Sid staring 
G


----------



## joanmary1

Goggling guy

Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yelling Yolande 
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eric's ear'oles

S


----------



## Glenlady

Swansdown sweater 
R


----------



## joanmary1

Ragged ragdoll

L


----------



## Glenlady

Lacy lingerie
E


----------



## joanmary1

Enchanting evening

G


----------



## Glenlady

Getting goosebumps
S


----------



## joanmary1

Silly sausages

S


----------



## sandj

Soonest Snow


----------



## Glenlady

wet & windy
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yelling youngsters. S


----------



## Glenlady

screaming students 
S


----------



## ohsusana

Shh Shh.
H


----------



## Glenlady

Horrible 'oiks
S


----------



## joanmary1

Strawberry sauce

E


----------



## Glenlady

essential education 
N


----------



## joanmary1

Naughty numpty

Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yep, yup 
P


----------



## ohsusana

Pool party. Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yacht yuppies 
S


----------



## joanmary1

Space ship 

P


----------



## Glenlady

Party pooper 
R


----------



## joanmary1

Round & round

D


----------



## Glenlady

Dribbling dog 
G


----------



## joanmary1

Greengage jam

M


----------



## Glenlady

Marvellous marmalade
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Estelle’s Epiphany


----------



## sandj

Young Yogi 

I


----------



## joanmary1

Icy igloo

O


----------



## ohsusana

Original Origami. I


----------



## Glenlady

imagine if -- 
F


----------



## Margot in FL

Frantic Fisherman


----------



## ohsusana

Nibbling Newt. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tongue twister

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rapid Responder. R


----------



## Glenlady

rude Roger
R


----------



## joanmary1

Rubber ring

G


----------



## ohsusana

Granny’s g-string. G


----------



## joanmary1

Grandads giggling

G


----------



## Glenlady

Grannys grinning 
G


----------



## joanmary1

Granny is grabbing Grandad

D


----------



## Glenlady

Don't do it Granny !
Y


----------



## sandj

Yum Yum 

M


----------



## joanmary1

Midsummer madness

S


----------



## sandj

Subtract Sum

M


----------



## joanmary1

Mathematical maniac


C


----------



## Glenlady

Chef cooking 
G


----------



## ohsusana

Galloping Gelding. G


----------



## sandj

Greedy Goat 

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Thoroughbred Trotting


----------



## ohsusana

Goldfish gurgling. G


----------



## sandj

Green Guy 

Y


----------



## BrattyPatty

Good grief

F


----------



## ohsusana

Forest ferns. S


----------



## Glenlady

Soda-stream 
M


----------



## joanmary1

Misty mountain-top

P


----------



## Glenlady

Pretty polly-- pieces of eight :sm01: 
Y or T


----------



## joanmary1

Tiny tadpoles

S


----------



## Glenlady

Shiny shilling 
G


----------



## ohsusana

Sea shell. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lizards legs

S


----------



## Glenlady

Spotted sun shade
E


----------



## joanmary1

Early exercises

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sixty steps. S


----------



## joanmary1

Seven sailors

S


----------



## ohsusana

Six ships. S


----------



## Glenlady

sexy sailors (I married one ) :sm02: :sm02: 
S


----------



## ohsusana

Saucy Sal. L


----------



## Glenlady

Lovely lad (was)
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dearest Darling. G


----------



## Glenlady

Grandad gliding 
G


----------



## ohsusana

Gorgeous George. E


----------



## Glenlady

Exciting Ebineezer
R


----------



## joanmary1

Randy Rhoda

A


----------



## Glenlady

Athletic Alf 
F


----------



## sandj

Funny Fish 

H


----------



## joanmary1

Haddock or halibut

T


----------



## Glenlady

tiddler or trout 
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tiddly trout

T


----------



## Glenlady

tickling trout


----------



## Margot in FL

Tarpon or Tilapia


----------



## sandj

Another Arm 

M


----------



## ohsusana

Modest Martha. A


----------



## sandj

Autumn Apples


----------



## Glenlady

Start sewing 
G


----------



## joanmary1

Get going

G


----------



## Glenlady

Gingham galoshes

S


----------



## joanmary1

Slippery slopes 

S


----------



## Glenlady

Shiny sox (I know you like X Joan) :sm15:


----------



## ohsusana

Xenas X-ray. Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yesss you found one :sm01: 
Z or A


----------



## joanmary1

Xaviers x-ray

Y


----------



## Glenlady

Y another Y 

Z


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yucca 

A


----------



## ohsusana

Athletic Alf. F


----------



## Glenlady

Filthy Frank 
K


----------



## joanmary1

Kennys kickabout

T


----------



## Glenlady

Toms turnip 
P


----------



## Margot in FL

Pleasant Pastures


----------



## joanmary1

Silver shards

S


----------



## Glenlady

Special service 
E


----------



## boring knit

emergency exit


----------



## joanmary1

Trim toenails


S


----------



## boring knit

sullen simon


----------



## joanmary1

Natty (k)nickers

S


----------



## Glenlady

soft sofa A


----------



## joanmary1

Autumn acorns

S


----------



## Glenlady

Some for squirrels 
S


----------



## joanmary1

Scottish squirrels 


S


----------



## Glenlady

smart squirrels 
S


----------



## ohsusana

Silly Squirrels s


----------



## sandj

Sleeping Schedule 

E


----------



## ohsusana

Empty egg. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Gullible Giant


----------



## BrattyPatty

Tremendous tanker R


----------



## ohsusana

Ruined Relationship. P


----------



## joanmary1

Pretty posies

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sinbad the Sailor


----------



## ohsusana

Rotten Rascal. L


----------



## joanmary1

Loppy lugs

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sloppy Slob. B


----------



## joanmary1

Big bum

M


----------



## Margot in FL

Marvellous Morning


----------



## ohsusana

Grumpy Gramps.s


----------



## joanmary1

Super sunset

T


----------



## Glenlady

Tempting treats
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sausages on sticks

S


----------



## sandj

Slow Skip 

P


----------



## Glenlady

Pink petticoat
Q


----------



## joanmary1

Two tourists

S


----------



## Glenlady

stunning sunset
T


----------



## OResmerelda

taut tent

T


----------



## joanmary1

Tricky test

T


----------



## Glenlady

Tinned turkey 
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yak-butter

R


----------



## Glenlady

Revolving roundabout 
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tin toys

S


----------



## Glenlady

Singing soldier 
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rusty Ratchet. T


----------



## BrattyPatty

Tickling Toes S


----------



## ohsusana

Sweaty socks. S


----------



## sandj

Seasonal Special 

L


----------



## BrattyPatty

Languishing Ladies

S


----------



## Glenlady

Slinky & swoonie :sm16: 
E


----------



## ohsusana

Easy & energetic. C


----------



## sandj

Calm Cat 

T


----------



## Glenlady

Crazy and cool 
L


----------



## Glenlady

Lacy lingerie 
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eating eccles-cakes

S


----------



## Glenlady

stop it Joan, now I want one 
N -E


----------



## joanmary1

Nice now and again

W or N

Off now back after lunch


----------



## ohsusana

Who’s going to go and buy the Eccles cakes ? 
XYZ


----------



## joanmary1

A big box that we can all share, ok?

B


----------



## Glenlady

You and me will go Sue, and then we can get a good selection of cream cakes as well as the eccles,I hope Joan has made the fire up, I left some logs in the kitchen.Zor A


----------



## joanmary1

As long as we get a cake I'm happy

B


----------



## Glenlady

Be ready for our return Joan 
N


----------



## joanmary1

Nice and warm Jan!


----------



## Glenlady

Nearly home, is the fire going and kettle on


----------



## joanmary1

Ok all is well Jan!!

P


----------



## Margot in FL

Nearly Nine


----------



## Glenlady

Extra earnings
S


----------



## joanmary1

Secret search

H


----------



## Glenlady

Hamburger hash 
H


----------



## joanmary1

Horace's hashbrowns

S


----------



## OResmerelda

simply sublime

E


----------



## Glenlady

English essay 
Y


----------



## joanmary1

You yawn

N


----------



## Glenlady

Never never land 
D


----------



## sandj

Danny Dwarf

F


----------



## ohsusana

Fishbowl Freak. K


----------



## Glenlady

Knitting kitty 
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Kittie kat

T


----------



## Glenlady

Tommy Trinder 
:sm23: :sm16: 
R


----------



## joanmary1

Remember remember!!

R


----------



## Glenlady

Radio relics
S


----------



## joanmary1

Steamed spinach

H


----------



## Glenlady

Happy haddock 
K


----------



## joanmary1

Karate kid

D


----------



## Glenlady

Dick Dastardly 
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yam yogurt

T


----------



## Glenlady

treacle tart
T


----------



## joanmary1

Two times 

S


----------



## Glenlady

salty spaghetti 
I


----------



## joanmary1

Inside information

N


----------



## Glenlady

Notify Norma 
A


----------



## joanmary1

Ask Anna

A


----------



## Glenlady

apricots & apples
S


----------



## OResmerelda

sugary soda

A


----------



## Margot in FL

Awful Aim


----------



## sandj

Mrs Miss

S


----------



## ohsusana

Six sixes. S


----------



## Glenlady

seventy seven :sm15: :sm15: :sm04: 
N


----------



## joanmary1

Nine nuns

S


----------



## ohsusana

Seven stars. S


----------



## joanmary1

Seven sisters

S


----------



## Glenlady

silly story 
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Y oh Y

Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yomp over yonder 
R


----------



## joanmary1

Relay runner

R


----------



## OResmerelda

rented room

M


----------



## joanmary1

Midnight moon

N


----------



## Glenlady

No nonsense
E


----------



## joanmary1

Elementary exam

M


----------



## OResmerelda

major mix-up

P


----------



## Margot in FL

Potential Prey
Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yipee yay 
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yi Yo. O


----------



## Glenlady

Odelay yi O
O


----------



## joanmary1

Oiu oui

I


----------



## Glenlady

I didn't know you speaka de French Madame-- no I don't 
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tut tut. T


----------



## Glenlady

tick tack
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kit Kat. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tiny Tim

M


----------



## Glenlady

Two twirls 
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sausage sandwich. H


----------



## joanmary1

Hurry Harry

Y


----------



## Glenlady

Haslet sanger 
R


----------



## Glenlady

Yawning yobbo 
O


----------



## joanmary1

Octopus ogling

G


----------



## Glenlady

green grass
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Silly Song
G


----------



## joanmary1

Going going gone


E


----------



## Glenlady

Every evening 
G


----------



## ohsusana

Gaping Gobhole. E


----------



## Glenlady

Elephants ear-trumpet 
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tigers Tail

L


----------



## Glenlady

leafy lane 
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eerie earthling 

G


----------



## Glenlady

Guessing game 
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eastern ebonising

G


----------



## Glenlady

Galvanised grating
G


----------



## joanmary1

Grated Gruyere

E


----------



## Glenlady

edible Edam 
M


----------



## joanmary1

Mature Mozzarella


A


----------



## OResmerelda

awesome Asiago

O


----------



## joanmary1

Openly obvious 

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Superior Stilton
N


----------



## ohsusana

Number ninety nine. E


----------



## Glenlady

Elsies enlargement
T


----------



## ohsusana

Toms tiddler. R


----------



## Glenlady

Rosies ready 
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yes Yes !
S


----------



## Glenlady

Steady Sam 
M


----------



## ohsusana

Mighty Mo. o


----------



## Glenlady

Olives oil 
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lucy’s lavender. R


----------



## Glenlady

Ralphs ready 
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yippee Yi. I


----------



## Glenlady

'I de 'I
I


----------



## ohsusana

Icky Icky.
Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Youthful Yves


----------



## Glenlady

Saucy Solomon
N


----------



## sandj

Nearly New

W


----------



## Glenlady

Wishing well 
L


----------



## ohsusana

Low Level. L


----------



## Glenlady

Lanky Les 
S


----------



## ohsusana

Supermarket Special. L


----------



## boring knit

licking lemons

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sticky stamp. P


----------



## Margot in FL

Polly Parrot 
T


----------



## Glenlady

Truly tempting 
G


----------



## boring knit

gruesome giant


----------



## Glenlady

Terrified turtle 
E


----------



## OResmerelda

eerie echo

O


----------



## sandj

Only Outdoors 

S


----------



## OResmerelda

sleepy Sunday

Y


----------



## Glenlady

Olivers onions 
S


----------



## Glenlady

silly Sally 
y


----------



## ohsusana

Yackety Yack. K


----------



## sandj

Kindest Knitter 

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rudolph Reindeer. R


----------



## Glenlady

Rock 'n roll

L


----------



## ohsusana

La la land. D


----------



## Margot in FL

Deliberate Denial
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lovely landscaping. G


----------



## Glenlady

Get going 
G


----------



## sandj

Got Gift 

Today is my birthday ???? 

T


----------



## Glenlady

Tell us what your gift was
S


----------



## OResmerelda

soft soap

P


----------



## sandj

Glenlady said:


> Tell us what your gift was
> S


Haven't got them yet, ????

Spirited Soul

L


----------



## Glenlady

Lovely lady 
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yarn. ( for Sandj’s birthday). Hope you had a lovely day.
N


----------



## sandj

ohsusana said:


> Yellow Yarn. ( for Sandj's birthday). Hope you had a lovely day.
> N


Thank you ????

Needed Now

W


----------



## ohsusana

Will wave (my ) wand. D


----------



## Glenlady

Dirty David


----------



## ohsusana

Dilly Dally. Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yummy yam 
M


----------



## Margot in FL

Mostly Missing
G


----------



## Glenlady

Gyrating Gerald 
D


----------



## sandj

Dancing Dolls 

S


----------



## Glenlady

Swinging sixties-- Oh yeah !!


----------



## sandj

Sweet Scent 

T


----------



## Glenlady

Terrible tornado 
O


----------



## OResmerelda

orange office

E


----------



## Glenlady

Emu egg 
G


----------



## ohsusana

Gertrude’s Gladioli. I


----------



## Margot in FL

Iridescent Indigo
O


----------



## ohsusana

Omega Oil. L


----------



## Glenlady

Loopy Lou 
U


----------



## ohsusana

Ugly Undies. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Saturated Soil
L


----------



## Glenlady

lovely lilac 
c


----------



## OResmerelda

concerned citizen

N


----------



## Glenlady

Notable novice
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Easy Exit
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tossing Trash. H


----------



## OResmerelda

heavy hitter

R


----------



## ohsusana

Regional Romeo. O


----------



## Glenlady

OO OO OO OO (Your'e the one that I want) :sm16: 
P


----------



## ohsusana

Please please ( me like I please you ). 
E or U


----------



## Glenlady

U are so kind -- didn't know you cared :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm15: :sm24: 
V


----------



## boring knit

vulgar vampire


----------



## Glenlady

Enticing e-wolf
F


----------



## ohsusana

Fancy Fox. X


----------



## Glenlady

Y& z :sm25: 
Amazing artichokes
B


----------



## ohsusana

Bonnie babies. S


----------



## Glenlady

Soon I'll be holding one-- G/son & wifes first, might be this week-end


----------



## OResmerelda

social secretary

Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yuppies yacht 
T


----------



## sandj

Tall Timberlands 

S


----------



## boring knit

stinking socks

S.


Lovely Jan, nothing like holding a new grandbaby. Except of course handing it back.


----------



## ohsusana

Soft skin. N


----------



## boring knit

nasty nappies


----------



## ohsusana

Glenlady said:


> Soon I'll be holding one-- G/son & wifes first, might be this week-end


How lovely for you and the family. So you will be a Great Grandma, and I'm sure, one of the loveliest. :sm24:


----------



## ohsusana

Stinky smell. L


----------



## boring knit

Laughing loudly


----------



## ohsusana

boring knit said:


> Laughing loudly


Yodeleo yodeleo. O

You are having a late night I see, what are you up to ? Not still cooking are you? :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## Margot in FL

Ordinary Octopus 
S


----------



## sandj

Smiling Snail 

L


----------



## ohsusana

Lopsided Llama. A


----------



## Glenlady

Angies antics


----------



## OResmerelda

slippery slope

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Excessively Energetic
C


----------



## Glenlady

cringing coyote


----------



## ohsusana

Everything’s Exotic. C


----------



## Glenlady

Cockeyed chimp
P


----------



## ohsusana

Polly Parrot. T


----------



## Glenlady

Tricky Tom 
M


----------



## ohsusana

Martins Massive Marbles. S


----------



## Glenlady

Sids smooth sausage
E


----------



## ohsusana

Edna’s enticing eyeopeners. S


----------



## Glenlady

Sals shocking slumberwear
R


----------



## Margot in FL

Radicals Reforming
G


----------



## Glenlady

Galloping gourmet 
T


----------



## OResmerelda

Tibetan tiger

R


----------



## Glenlady

Russian robot 
T


----------



## Margot in FL

Trembling Trees
S


----------



## ohsusana

Stormy Sea. A


----------



## Glenlady

Artic animal
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lousy legs. S


----------



## Glenlady

Stout strumpet 
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tubby trollop. P


----------



## Glenlady

Petes a Pimp
P


----------



## ohsusana

Pam’s Pete’s Pro.
O


----------



## Glenlady

overnight outlooker 
R


----------



## Margot in FL

Red-headed Romeo
O


----------



## boring knit

open t offers


----------



## Glenlady

Sausage special


----------



## OResmerelda

lousy lemon

N


----------



## Glenlady

Negative Norma 
A


----------



## ohsusana

Alluring Angela. A


----------



## Margot in FL

Aspiring Actress
S


----------



## ohsusana

Scotch n Soda. A


----------



## Glenlady

apples aplenty 
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yin’s y-fronts. S


----------



## Glenlady

stripes 'n stains
T


----------



## joanmary1

Silly sausage

E


----------



## OResmerelda

elegant event

T


----------



## Glenlady

Elegant Elsie
E


----------



## sandj

Eastern Elm 

M


----------



## ohsusana

Massive Macropod. D


----------



## Glenlady

Deadly disease
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Easy Exercises
S


----------



## ohsusana

Small snail. L


----------



## Glenlady

Stop swinging 
G


----------



## joanmary1

Green goblin 

N


----------



## Glenlady

Normal number 
R


----------



## OResmerelda

rocky racoon

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Not Nice
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eagerly eating G


----------



## Glenlady

Getting grumpy 
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yawning Yeti. I


----------



## Glenlady

Icey igloo
O


----------



## joanmary1

Open out

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tattered n torn. N


----------



## joanmary1

National newspaper

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Regional Rag
G


----------



## Glenlady

Gin guzzler 
R


----------



## joanmary1

Ripe raspberries

S


----------



## Glenlady

Something smooth 
H


----------



## OResmerelda

homemade hash (love me a good roast beef hash!)

H


----------



## ohsusana

Harsh Haircut. T


----------



## sandj

Thankful Toad 

D


----------



## ohsusana

Donnie Duck. K


----------



## Glenlady

Klick Klack
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kilted Ken. N


----------



## sandj

Nice Ninja 

A


----------



## sandj

Nice Ninja 

A


----------



## ohsusana

Adventurous Aviator. R


----------



## joanmary1

Rubber rissoles

S


----------



## Glenlady

Slithery snake 
E


----------



## joanmary1

Emerald eyeshadow


W


----------



## Margot in FL

Weeping Willow
W


----------



## ohsusana

Wriggling worm. M


----------



## Glenlady

Many more 
E


----------



## joanmary1

Every eejit

T


----------



## Glenlady

Tipsy Tom 
M


----------



## joanmary1

Master mind

D


----------



## Glenlady

dim Dora
A


----------



## joanmary1

Ancient alps

S


----------



## OResmerelda

savory sushi

I


----------



## Glenlady

Impossible idea 
A


----------



## ohsusana

Arrogant Arthur. R


----------



## sandj

Really Ready 

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Your Yard. D


----------



## Margot in FL

Doubling Down
N


----------



## joanmary1

Nice naperies

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Short Stack
K


----------



## ohsusana

Khaki knapsack. K


----------



## joanmary1

Knitted Kangaroo

O


----------



## Glenlady

orange orang utan
N


----------



## joanmary1

Noisy nestling

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Giggling Granny
Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yes yes

That will be me maybe today if that new great grandbaby makes its way into the world :sm01: she's 10 days overdue now, in hospital since Friday she's fed up with them prodding and poking her about.So is my grandson having to sit being able to do nothing.
Z or A


----------



## sandj

I hope do Glenlady. Sending health and happiess

Sunny Sunday 

Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yes we have a sunny day here 
E


----------



## OResmerelda

east entrance

E


----------



## joanmary1

Editors email

L


----------



## Glenlady

Lillians leotard 
D


----------



## boring knit

Dorians dungerees


----------



## ohsusana

Special Surprise. Any news yet Jan ? 
E


----------



## joanmary1

Exactly even 

N

Any news Jan??


----------



## Glenlady

NEWS ! An 8 pound baby boy, Oliver James born Sunday 6'00pm, Pascale had a rough time and ended up having a section which she really did not want but due to circumstances had no choice. Both are fine and Tom (g/son) can't stop smiling, So pleased it's all over for them.I think she'll be in hospital for 48 hrs.
O


----------



## joanmary1

Oh congratulations to you and the proud parents! :sm11:

P


----------



## sandj

Congrats on baby Oliver ????

Please Play 

Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Congrats!
Young Yuppies
S


----------



## OResmerelda

snake slithering

G


----------



## Glenlady

Granny giggling 
G


----------



## ohsusana

Great grandma. Terrific news Jan. 
A


----------



## joanmary1

Antelopes and ants

S


----------



## Glenlady

ski slopes 
S


----------



## joanmary1

Slippery slime 

E


----------



## Glenlady

excited Emu 
U


----------



## joanmary1

Under umbrella

A


----------



## ohsusana

Above All. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lower load

D


----------



## Glenlady

dirt dump 
P


----------



## joanmary1

Pretty petals 

S


----------



## Glenlady

Sandy Shaw 
W


----------



## Margot in FL

Willow Weaving
G


----------



## Glenlady

greedy gobbler 
R


----------



## Margot in FL

Robin Redbreast
T


----------



## Glenlady

Tom Tit 

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Turkey Trot
T


----------



## Glenlady

Tiger tail 
L


----------



## joanmary1

Lemon Lily

y


----------



## Glenlady

yellow yolk 
K


----------



## OResmerelda

knotted knickers

S


----------



## Glenlady

Savoury sausage 
E


----------



## boring knit

exciting enterprise


E


----------



## Glenlady

enquire early 
Y


----------



## boring knit

yodelling yeti


----------



## Glenlady

Indecent Ivan 
N


----------



## ohsusana

Naughty Norman. N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nylon Nightie
E


----------



## OResmerelda

enchanted evening

G


----------



## sandj

Giggling Girlfriend 

D


----------



## boring knit

doting dad.


D


----------



## Margot in FL

Daring Desperado
O


----------



## sandj

Only Organic 

C


----------



## ohsusana

Corn chips. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sandy Strand
D


----------



## boring knit

Donald Duck


k


----------



## Margot in FL

Kiri te Kanawa
A


----------



## OResmerelda

anxiously asking

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Graciously Giving
G


----------



## ohsusana

Great Gatsby. Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yesterday’s Youth
H


----------



## boring knit

healthy hamster


----------



## sandj

Rain Rainbow 

W


----------



## OResmerelda

willowy waif

F


----------



## sandj

For Fun 

N


----------



## joanmary1

Naturalised Narcissi

I


----------



## boring knit

idiotic iguana


----------



## ohsusana

Aromatic Aromatherapy. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow Yarrow

W


----------



## ohsusana

Wrong word. D


----------



## Margot in FL

Digestive Disorder
R


----------



## OResmerelda

roasted rutabaga

A


----------



## ohsusana

Astonishing Answer. R


----------



## Margot in FL

Randomly Roaring
G


----------



## ohsusana

Gyrating gracefully.
Y


----------



## OResmerelda

yummy yogurt

T


----------



## sandj

Typical Teenager 

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rotten Rascal. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lost legend

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dearest Darling. G


----------



## sandj

Great Gizmo 

O


----------



## ohsusana

Overlarge Ostrich. H


----------



## OResmerelda

huge handkerchief

F


----------



## boring knit

finest furniture


E


----------



## sandj

Easiest Exam 

M


----------



## ohsusana

Morning mist. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tinker Tailor
R


----------



## ohsusana

Roger Rabbit. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Troubled Times
S


----------



## OResmerelda

second semester

R


----------



## sandj

River Runs

S


----------



## ohsusana

Silver sixpence. E


----------



## Margot in FL

Extra Energy
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Youthful yogi. I


----------



## Margot in FL

Independent Intern
N


----------



## OResmerelda

naughty Ned

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dazzling Display. Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yummy Yoghurt
T


----------



## sandj

They Tried 

D


----------



## OResmerelda

delicious doughnut

T


----------



## ohsusana

Treacle toffee. E


----------



## Margot in FL

Elliptical Exerciser
R


----------



## sandj

Remember Roller-skates

S


----------



## OResmerelda

saucy stroganoff

F


----------



## sandj

Frozen Food 

D


----------



## Margot in FL

Dairy Delight
T


----------



## boring knit

Typical teenager


R


----------



## OResmerelda

regular restaurant

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Terrible Twos


----------



## ohsusana

Seventy seven. N


----------



## sandj

Popular People 

E


----------



## ohsusana

Easy exit. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Too Tall
L


----------



## ohsusana

Long n lanky. Y


----------



## OResmerelda

yellow yarn

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nearly New. W


----------



## OResmerelda

weeping willow

W


----------



## Margot in FL

Watching Witches
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sing song. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Giggling Girls
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sharp sting 

G


----------



## OResmerelda

green goo

O


----------



## Margot in FL

Obnoxious Ogre
E


----------



## ohsusana

Easy Enough. H


----------



## joanmary1

Hungry horses

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sad Sheep
P


----------



## joanmary1

Pretty pups

S


----------



## OResmerelda

starched shirt

T


----------



## joanmary1

Tammy's tam

M


----------



## Margot in FL

Missy’s Macintosh
H


----------



## sandj

Hot Ham 

M


----------



## OResmerelda

mushy mess

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sultry Sandra
A


----------



## joanmary1

Ardent Arthur

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rascally Richard
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dark n dreary. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow Yam-bean 

N


----------



## sandj

New Nickel 

L


----------



## joanmary1

Little lost lamb

B


----------



## OResmerelda

browned butter

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Ripe Raspberries
S


----------



## ohsusana

Super Sized. D


----------



## OResmerelda

dreadful disaster

R


----------



## boring knit

religious relic


C


----------



## ohsusana

Comical chap. P


----------



## sandj

Pizza Pepperoni 

I


----------



## Margot in FL

Independent Individual 
L


----------



## joanmary1

Lovely ladies

S


----------



## OResmerelda

secret Santa

A


----------



## ohsusana

Australian Anthem. M


----------



## Margot in FL

Major Mistake
E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra egg-white

E


----------



## OResmerelda

easy exercises

S


----------



## joanmary1

Seven shining stars

S


----------



## ohsusana

Six slimy snails. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sixteen saucy sisters

S


----------



## sandj

Simple Salad 

D


----------



## joanmary1

Daffy duck

K


----------



## OResmerelda

knitted knickers

S


----------



## ohsusana

Shiny suit. T


----------



## sandj

Turkey Talk


----------



## Mamaria21

Kind koala


----------



## boring knit

attack aliens

S


----------



## sandj

Spinach Squash 

H


----------



## OResmerelda

happy hamster

R


----------



## joanmary1

Roly-poly rabbit

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny Toad. D


----------



## sandj

Dinner Delivery 

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yacht. T


----------



## joanmary1

Time tunnel

L


----------



## OResmerelda

leaping lizards!

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Super Sized
D


----------



## sandj

Dynamic Duo

O


----------



## joanmary1

Occasional occupation

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nosy Neighbour. R


----------



## joanmary1

Rapid run 

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nans nicknacks. S


----------



## OResmerelda

seriously stupid

D


----------



## ohsusana

Deep Dungeon. N


----------



## sandj

Nice (&) Naughty 

Y


----------



## OResmerelda

yawning yak

K


----------



## ohsusana

Khaki knapsack. K


----------



## joanmary1

Killer kaleidoscope

E


----------



## ohsusana

Elongated eel. L


----------



## OResmerelda

large leopard

D


----------



## sandj

Double Down 

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nice n nifty. Y


----------



## OResmerelda

yodel yell

L


----------



## ohsusana

Learning Lingo. O


----------



## sandj

Orange Otter 

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Red Robin
N


----------



## ohsusana

New neighbour. R


----------



## joanmary1

Royal regent

T


----------



## boring knit

Tasty treat


----------



## joanmary1

Tasty treacle tart

T


----------



## OResmerelda

tinted tulip

P


----------



## joanmary1

Pink Pelargonium

M


----------



## ohsusana

Magical moment. T


----------



## sandj

Turkey Team

M


----------



## ohsusana

Magnificent Mohawk. K


----------



## joanmary1

Khaki Kart

T


----------



## OResmerelda

tinny trumpet

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Toxic Treatment 
T


----------



## joanmary1

Thistle thicket

T


----------



## ohsusana

Top twenty tunes. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Secret Santa
A


----------



## ohsusana

Anchors away. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yammering Yaffle

E


----------



## OResmerelda

empty envelopes

S


----------



## joanmary1

Syrup sponge

E


----------



## ohsusana

Eagle eyed. D


----------



## joanmary1

Dan Dare

E


----------



## OResmerelda

enjoying Easter

R


----------



## joanmary1

Rocking robin

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nightly Nuisance
E


----------



## ohsusana

Every Essential. L


----------



## joanmary1

La-Di-Da ladies

S


----------



## OResmerelda

sonar search

H


----------



## ohsusana

High Hierarchy. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yuppy's yellow yacht

T


----------



## ohsusana

Toothy Thompson. N


----------



## joanmary1

Nice Nigel

L


----------



## ohsusana

Lonesome Lennie. E


----------



## joanmary1

Energetic Ernie

E


----------



## ohsusana

Exciting Evening. G


----------



## OResmerelda

going gonzo

O


----------



## ohsusana

Overly Observant. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Totally Triumphant
T


----------



## sandj

Turtles Tigers 

S


----------



## joanmary1

Sad Salamander

R


----------



## OResmerelda

revoltingly rancid

D


----------



## joanmary1

Dandie Dinmont

T


----------



## ohsusana

Taste Testing. G


----------



## sandj

Green Goods 

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sunny skies. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sticky salami 


I


----------



## Margot in FL

Idyllic Island
D


----------



## joanmary1

Dreamy daze

E


----------



## sandj

Eagles Elk 

K


----------



## joanmary1

Kitchen Kedgeree

E


----------



## OResmerelda

eerie echo

O


----------



## joanmary1

Over and out

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Terrible Tantrum
M


----------



## ohsusana

Morning Marathon. N


----------



## sandj

No Not 

T


----------



## ohsusana

Trying to. O


----------



## Margot in FL

Oddly Obvious
S


----------



## ohsusana

So so. O


----------



## joanmary1

Opus one 

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Easy Exit
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tracing twofold

D


----------



## OResmerelda

dastardly deed

D


----------



## joanmary1

Daily dally

Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yesterday’s Youth
H


----------



## joanmary1

Happy Horace

E


----------



## boring knit

easy exam 


M


----------



## Margot in FL

Memorable Mistake
E


----------



## ohsusana

Energetic Elf. F


----------



## joanmary1

Moaning Minnie

E


----------



## ohsusana

Early Elevenses. S


----------



## joanmary1

Super sweet

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tea n toast. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tea time 

E


----------



## OResmerelda

excitable elephant

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tremendously Tired. D


----------



## joanmary1

Don't do (it)

O or T


----------



## sandj

Thankful Times 

S


----------



## joanmary1

Spicy Salsa

A


----------



## boring knit

apple abundance (grown in my garden this year)


E


----------



## joanmary1

Epic eats

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sweets Sampling
G


----------



## joanmary1

Great Galleon 

N


----------



## OResmerelda

noisy (or nosey, lol) neighbor

R


----------



## joanmary1

Right ructions

S


----------



## OResmerelda

simmering semolina

A


----------



## sandj

Apple Anything 

G


----------



## joanmary1

Grinning gorilla

A


----------



## Margot in FL

Anxious Ape
E


----------



## ohsusana

Early event. T


----------



## joanmary1

Thursday trivia

A


----------



## ohsusana

Amazing answers. S


----------



## joanmary1

Shetlanders singing

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Giggling Girls
S


----------



## joanmary1

Stiff starch

H


----------



## ohsusana

Hungry Hippo. O


----------



## sandj

Okay Ok 

K


----------



## ohsusana

Knitted Kermit. T


----------



## grandmann

Tiny Thumb
B


----------



## ohsusana

Baby bird. D


----------



## grandmann

Ding Dong
G


----------



## OResmerelda

garrulous gorilla

A


----------



## grandmann

Animal Assistant
T


----------



## OResmerelda

totally terrific!

C


----------



## grandmann

Christmas Cheer
R


----------



## ohsusana

Red Robin. N


----------



## joanmary1

Now or never

R


----------



## grandmann

Racing Rig
G


----------



## OResmerelda

generous gift

T


----------



## grandmann

Table Top
P


----------



## joanmary1

Ping pong

G


----------



## ohsusana

Giant Gong. G


----------



## grandmann

Ghostly Gathering
G


----------



## ohsusana

Gay Gordoners. S


----------



## joanmary1

Scottish snow

W


----------



## Margot in FL

Wild Winds
S


----------



## joanmary1

Scratchy socks

S


----------



## grandmann

Scotch Samples
S


----------



## ohsusana

Scottish Shortbread. D


----------



## grandmann

Drinking Dry-martini
I


----------



## ohsusana

Ice Included. D


----------



## grandmann

Dear Dad
D


----------



## grandmann

Dear Dad
D


----------



## OResmerelda

dank dungeon

N


----------



## ohsusana

Neddy’s nosebag. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Giddy Goblin
N


----------



## ohsusana

Naughty nephew. W


----------



## joanmary1

Wobbly wheels

S


----------



## ohsusana

Squeaky Squeaks. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sunny Sidewalk
K


----------



## grandmann

King Kindness
S


----------



## joanmary1

Super swift

T


----------



## OResmerelda

take time

E


----------



## joanmary1

Early everytime

E


----------



## OResmerelda

electric eel

L


----------



## joanmary1

Long limbs

S


----------



## sandj

Says Santa 

A


----------



## ohsusana

Around n Around. D


----------



## grandmann

Dark Diamond
D


----------



## Margot in FL

Dreadful Disturbance
E


----------



## grandmann

Emotional Energy
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Young Yob. B


----------



## grandmann

Baby Blanket
T


----------



## joanmary1

Top 'n tail

L


----------



## ohsusana

Little n large. E


----------



## joanmary1

Everything evil

L


----------



## ohsusana

Look lively. Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Youthful Yearnings
S


----------



## boring knit

Satin Sash


H


----------



## joanmary1

Hungry for honey

Y


----------



## boring knit

yearning yearly {for yarn of course}



Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yarn yearning

G


----------



## OResmerelda

green gremlin

N


----------



## boring knit

Not necessarily.


Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yawning Yak
K


----------



## joanmary1

Kettering kiosk

K


----------



## boring knit

kindergarten kids



S


----------



## joanmary1

Stainless steel

L


----------



## boring knit

long legs.


S


----------



## joanmary1

Sparkling snowflake

E


----------



## grandmann

Enormous Effect (sparkling snowflake)
T


----------



## OResmerelda

Tom's terrific

C


----------



## joanmary1

Chicken crossing

G


----------



## OResmerelda

gruesome ghost

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tremendous tittering. G


----------



## grandmann

Goblin Grabbing 
G


----------



## Margot in FL

Grinning Grinch
H


----------



## grandmann

High Heels
S


----------



## ohsusana

Special Shoes. S


----------



## joanmary1

Stinging saying

G


----------



## grandmann

Glamour Glitz
Z


----------



## joanmary1

Zany Zebra

A


----------



## OResmerelda

annoying adolescent

T


----------



## joanmary1

Tiny Tim

M


----------



## grandmann

Membership Meeting
G


----------



## joanmary1

Scarlet Salvia A


----------



## grandmann

Alluring Amaryllis
S


----------



## sandj

Santa Song 

G


----------



## joanmary1

Giggling Grannies

S


----------



## boring knit

short shrift


T


----------



## grandmann

Tree top
P


----------



## joanmary1

Pink pineapple

E


----------



## grandmann

Exploring Etsy
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yacht. T


----------



## sandj

Tippy Tower

R


----------



## ohsusana

Really Risky. Y


----------



## grandmann

Yote Yucky
Y


----------



## grandmann

Yote Yucky
Y


----------



## OResmerelda

yak yearling

G


----------



## ohsusana

Goosy Goosy Gander. R


----------



## joanmary1

Ripe rhubarb

B


----------



## Margot in FL

Bacon Butty


----------



## OResmerelda

Ack! Enough with the 'Y's'!! LOL

yellow yacht

T


----------



## joanmary1

Terrible twins

S

Is that better?


----------



## grandmann

joanmary1 said:


> Terrible twins
> 
> S
> 
> Is that better?


Yes, that's Better
Sassy Sisters
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sailing Ship. P


----------



## grandmann

Paper Planes
S


----------



## ohsusana

Super Sonic. C


----------



## grandmann

colorful cap
P


----------



## ohsusana

Pretty Parcel. L


----------



## grandmann

Large Lab
B


----------



## ohsusana

Best Buddies. S


----------



## joanmary1

Saint Stephen

H


----------



## Margot in FL

Haunted House
E


----------



## ohsusana

Everyday Escape. E


----------



## grandmann

Exciting Event
T


----------



## joanmary1

Train timetable

E


----------



## OResmerelda

eleven elves

S


----------



## grandmann

Silly Stories
S


----------



## joanmary1

Starry skies

S


----------



## boring knit

scented soap


P


----------



## joanmary1

Puff pastries

S


----------



## grandmann

Shinny Stars
S


----------



## OResmerelda

silent sound

D


----------



## Margot in FL

Dark Days
S


----------



## ohsusana

Safety Seal. L


----------



## grandmann

Lady Luck
K


----------



## OResmerelda

knotted knitting

G


----------



## ohsusana

Good Guys. S


----------



## joanmary1

Stinky smell

L


----------



## Margot in FL

Lovely Lady
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yawning Yaffle

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Entertaining Emu
U


----------



## boring knit

utterly useless

S


----------



## joanmary1

Shiny spectacles

S


----------



## OResmerelda

so sad

D


----------



## grandmann

Dirty Dishes
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sparkling Soda. A


----------



## sandj

Awesome Antlers 

S


----------



## grandmann

Suzy Snowflake
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Escape Exit
T


----------



## ohsusana

Thermal Teacosy. Y


----------



## OResmerelda

yellow yucca

A


----------



## ohsusana

Awesome Agapanthus. S


----------



## grandmann

soul searching
G


----------



## ohsusana

Ghouls Gathering. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Grinning Gargoyles 
S


----------



## OResmerelda

scented sachet

T


----------



## joanmary1

Tallest tree

E


----------



## ohsusana

Elderly Elm. M


----------



## grandmann

Montana Maples
S


----------



## boring knit

slithering salamanda


A


----------



## grandmann

Abandoned Area
A


----------



## ohsusana

Artful Abstract. T


----------



## grandmann

Torn Tent 
T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tricky Turn
N


----------



## sandj

Nice Nemo

O


----------



## ohsusana

Olive oil.


----------



## grandmann

Loan Lender
R


----------



## ohsusana

Roguish Rascal. L


----------



## joanmary1

Long 'n lean 

N


----------



## ohsusana

Next night. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tree Trimming
G


----------



## ohsusana

Grilled Gammon. N


----------



## joanmary1

Naughty but nice

E


----------



## sandj

Equally Even 

N


----------



## joanmary1

New nail-file

E


----------



## boring knit

Easy eggnog


----------



## boring knit

Easy eggnog


----------



## boring knit

Easy eggnog


----------



## boring knit

Easy eggnog


G


----------



## joanmary1

Great Grandad

D


----------



## OResmerelda

dearly departed

D


----------



## joanmary1

Double doughnut

T


----------



## OResmerelda

tacky tattoo

O


----------



## ohsusana

Overcooked onions. S


----------



## sandj

Show Stopper

R


----------



## boring knit

rancid rump steak


----------



## OResmerelda

playful penguin

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nearby Neighbourhood. D


----------



## grandmann

Dad's Debarb (remove one's beard)
B


----------



## sandj

Blue Bird 

D


----------



## grandmann

dirty doorknob
B


----------



## ohsusana

Biscuit Barrel. L


----------



## OResmerelda

leaping lion

N


----------



## ohsusana

Ninjas Nacho. O


----------



## grandmann

Oh, Okay
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Youths yelling. G


----------



## grandmann

Good Guys
S


----------



## sandj

Slow System 

M


----------



## Margot in FL

Mistletoe Memories
S


----------



## OResmerelda

Santa's snowman

N


----------



## grandmann

New Night-gown
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nesting Nightingale. E


----------



## grandmann

Exciting Evening
G


----------



## sandj

Green Grinch 

H


----------



## OResmerelda

holiday homecoming

G


----------



## ohsusana

Going Ga Ga. a


----------



## OResmerelda

aviation accident

T


----------



## ohsusana

Trying Times. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sweet sauce

E


----------



## sandj

Enjoy Eating 

G


----------



## grandmann

Gorgeous Gala

A


----------



## sandj

Any Angels 

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sweetly Sleeping
G


----------



## ohsusana

Puss Purring. G


----------



## sandj

Gophers Grinning 

G


----------



## grandmann

Gals Giggling
G


----------



## OResmerelda

ginormous gift

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Terrific Time
E


----------



## joanmary1

Every evensong 

G


----------



## OResmerelda

galloping gnu

U


----------



## boring knit

uncomfortable under garments.


S


----------



## grandmann

Sneaky Surprise
E


----------



## sandj

Extra Elf 

F


----------



## OResmerelda

fiery flamenco

O


----------



## grandmann

Out of Order
R


----------



## OResmerelda

Good triple, Grandmann!

really rotten radish

H


----------



## ohsusana

Horribly hot horseradish. H


----------



## grandmann

Hiker Headed Home
E


----------



## OResmerelda

excited electric eels

S


----------



## grandmann

Shelia Saw Sam Sledding
G


----------



## boring knit

Going great guns.


----------



## OResmerelda

seven swans swimming

G


----------



## sandj

Going Gaga 

A


----------



## grandmann

Another Age
E


----------



## OResmerelda

enduring ennui

I


----------



## ohsusana

Icy icicles. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Snowy Scene
E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra exciting Easter eggs 

S


----------



## grandmann

Shampoo Suds
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Satisfying Sleep
P


----------



## joanmary1

Pots 'n pans 

S


----------



## grandmann

She Summons
S


----------



## OResmerelda

powerfully potent potion

N


----------



## grandmann

No, Naughty News
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sunny Sunday

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yeah yeah yeah. H


----------



## grandmann

Having Hotcakes
S


----------



## joanmary1

Short shrift

T


----------



## ohsusana

Table Top. P


----------



## joanmary1

Piquant pickles

S


----------



## grandmann

Sweet/Sour
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rhubarb Relish. H


----------



## joanmary1

Hot horseradish-sauce

E


----------



## ohsusana

Electric Eel. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lonely lizard

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dreamy Day.
Y


----------



## sandj

Yellow Yaw

W


----------



## Margot in FL

Wishing Well
L


----------



## OResmerelda

limpid lagoon

N


----------



## ohsusana

Neat Napkin. N


----------



## joanmary1

Nice nanny-goat

T


----------



## OResmerelda

tiki torch

H


----------



## Margot in FL

Hair-raising Happenings
S


----------



## sandj

Spicy Salami

I


----------



## ohsusana

Irritatingly Irrational. L


----------



## OResmerelda

loose lips

S


----------



## joanmary1

Sinks ships

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Silly Sausage
E


----------



## joanmary1

Everlasting energy (I wish!)


Y


----------



## OResmerelda

joanmary1 said:


> Sinks ships


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## OResmerelda

yowling yelp

P


----------



## joanmary1

OResmerelda said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


I just had to say that!!


----------



## Margot in FL

Perpendicular Pole
E


----------



## ohsusana

Eastern End. D


----------



## boring knit

daft dog 


G


----------



## OResmerelda

ginger gumdrop

P


----------



## ohsusana

Perfect Pear. R


----------



## grandmann

Rattling Rig
G


----------



## Margot in FL

Grinning Gargoyle
E


----------



## grandmann

Emerge Evidence
E


----------



## ohsusana

Expensive Estimate. E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra earnings

S


----------



## ohsusana

Successful saving. G


----------



## joanmary1

Good girl

L


----------



## grandmann

Lazy Lad
D


----------



## joanmary1

Don't dabble

E


----------



## grandmann

Eve's Eating (we have a New Year's Party from 3pm until 8pm today) 
G


----------



## OResmerelda

great gusto

O


----------



## Margot in FL

Ornery Ostrich
H


----------



## grandmann

Hilarious Hat
T


----------



## joanmary1

Three Trumpeters

S


----------



## ohsusana

Storage shed. D


----------



## sandj

Dancing Dog 

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Gregarious Giant
T


----------



## grandmann

Tippy Toes
S


----------



## ohsusana

Soft Slippers. S


----------



## joanmary1

Satin slip

P


----------



## Margot in FL

Pink Pompom 
M


----------



## ohsusana

Mighty Mushroom. M


----------



## joanmary1

Mouldy marsh mallow

W


----------



## Margot in FL

Weeping Willows
S


----------



## joanmary1

Swallows singing

G


----------



## grandmann

Getting Groceries
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sainsburys on Saturday

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yesterday's Year (gone by 2019)
R


----------



## joanmary1

Rolls Royce

E


----------



## ohsusana

Early event. T


----------



## grandmann

Edge Engine (Ford SUV)
E


----------



## grandmann

ohsusana said:


> Early event. T


Total TV
V


----------



## ohsusana

Valentine Visitor. R


----------



## grandmann

Renter's Recyclables
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sticky spot. T


----------



## grandmann

Travel Tip
P


----------



## ohsusana

Paint Pot. T


----------



## OResmerelda

tooth tartar

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rubbery Resin. N


----------



## OResmerelda

naughty nine-year-old

D


----------



## grandmann

Don't Daft
T


----------



## ohsusana

Trying Times. S


----------



## grandmann

Shining Stars
S


----------



## ohsusana

Space Station. N


----------



## Margot in FL

Normal Nights
S


----------



## joanmary1

Scilly search

H


----------



## grandmann

Hot Hash
H


----------



## joanmary1

Happy Hippo

O


----------



## OResmerelda

overly opulent

T


----------



## joanmary1

Tiny tadpole

E


----------



## OResmerelda

extra elf

F


----------



## joanmary1

Fantastic fun

N


----------



## OResmerelda

next number

R


----------



## grandmann

Running Room
M


----------



## OResmerelda

male mannequin

N


----------



## grandmann

New Neighborhood
D


----------



## Margot in FL

Nearly New
W


----------



## grandmann

Window Wash
H


----------



## ohsusana

Hazardous Hail. L


----------



## sandj

Little Lakes 

S


----------



## grandmann

Silly Socks
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sailing South
H


----------



## grandmann

Hot Hearth
H


----------



## OResmerelda

happy homecoming

G


----------



## grandmann

General Goal
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lentil Lasagna. A


----------



## joanmary1

Ancient artefacts

S


----------



## ohsusana

Special Specimens. S


----------



## joanmary1

Super sonic

C


----------



## grandmann

Stop Sign
N


----------



## joanmary1

Ninety ninjas

S


----------



## grandmann

Serving Size
E


----------



## OResmerelda

every email

L


----------



## joanmary1

Eagle eyrie

E


----------



## grandmann

Excellent Example
E


----------



## joanmary1

Easy earnings 

S


----------



## grandmann

Strong String
G


----------



## joanmary1

Green grass

S


----------



## OResmerelda

soda straw

W


----------



## grandmann

Wishing Well
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lousy Liar. R


----------



## OResmerelda

red robin

N


----------



## joanmary1

Ninety nine newts

S


----------



## grandmann

Seniors Style
E


----------



## joanmary1

Evening echo

O


----------



## OResmerelda

open order

R


----------



## joanmary1

River running

G


----------



## OResmerelda

giant gator

R


----------



## joanmary1

Repeated rhyme

E


----------



## OResmerelda

electrical engineering

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Giant Gecko
O


----------



## grandmann

Obvious One
E


----------



## sandj

East End 

D


----------



## ohsusana

Daily Diet. T


----------



## grandmann

Times Ten
N


----------



## ohsusana

Number nought. T


----------



## grandmann

Twenty Two
O


----------



## ohsusana

One on one. E


----------



## OResmerelda

eventual ending

G


----------



## ohsusana

Going ga ga. A


----------



## joanmary1

Ancient abyss

S


----------



## ohsusana

Starry sky. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yam

M


----------



## ohsusana

Minty Mint. T


----------



## joanmary1

Troublesome trio

O


----------



## grandmann

Office Overdo
O


----------



## joanmary1

Old overture

E


----------



## OResmerelda

early evening

G


----------



## grandmann

Girly Games
S


----------



## OResmerelda

silver service

E


----------



## grandmann

Extreme Examples
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sunshine and shadows

S


----------



## grandmann

Shady Shadow
W


----------



## joanmary1

Wind in the willows

S


----------



## grandmann

Sweet Smile
E


----------



## ohsusana

Envious Escapade. E


----------



## grandmann

Ever Ending
G


----------



## Margot in FL

Gorgeous Granny
Y


----------



## grandmann

Your Yarn-over
R


----------



## ohsusana

Reverse Record. D


----------



## OResmerelda

drop dead

D


----------



## ohsusana

District Deputy. Y


----------



## OResmerelda

yell "yes!"

S


----------



## ohsusana

Shout Something. G


----------



## joanmary1

Good gracious 

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Super Size
E


----------



## joanmary1

Elongated eel

L


----------



## OResmerelda

lost locket

T


----------



## joanmary1

Treacle truffles

S


----------



## grandmann

Spring Sprung
G


----------



## joanmary1

Glitzy gown

N


----------



## grandmann

No Nonsense
E


----------



## ohsusana

Easy Enough. H


----------



## grandmann

Half & Half
F


----------



## ohsusana

Fresh fish. H


----------



## joanmary1

Haddock and halibut

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tommy’s Tricycle


----------



## joanmary1

Earthy earwig

G


----------



## OResmerelda

green gondola

A


----------



## grandmann

Auto Auction
N


----------



## joanmary1

Notable night

T


----------



## grandmann

This Team
M


----------



## ohsusana

Merry Moments. S


----------



## grandmann

Support System
M


----------



## ohsusana

Marketing Manager. R


----------



## grandmann

Receiving Releases
S


----------



## ohsusana

Salad Sandwich. H


----------



## grandmann

Hee Haw
W


----------



## ohsusana

Willy woo woo. O


----------



## grandmann

Oh, Ouch
H


----------



## ohsusana

Ha ha. A


----------



## joanmary1

Alphabet animals

S


----------



## ohsusana

Scarlet swimsuit. T


----------



## joanmary1

Topaz trinket

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tranquil Tryst
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tall tower

R


----------



## OResmerelda

rigatoni ragu

U


----------



## Margot in FL

Unusual Ugali
I


----------



## grandmann

Inward Intuition
N


----------



## joanmary1

New noble

E


----------



## boring knit

Ernest Edward 

D


----------



## grandmann

Dealer Direct
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tacky topic

C


----------



## grandmann

Chalk Colors
S


----------



## joanmary1

Swishy skirt

T


----------



## grandmann

T-shirt Torn
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nothing New. W


----------



## grandmann

Water Works
S


----------



## OResmerelda

splish splash

H


----------



## joanmary1

Natty necklace

E


----------



## ohsusana

Easy Enough. H


----------



## grandmann

Hamburger Helper
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rotten Rascal. L


----------



## Margot in FL

Lorelei Luring
G


----------



## sandj

Good Guest 

T


----------



## grandmann

Tie Tying
G


----------



## ohsusana

Gentleman’s Golf. F


----------



## Margot in FL

Flickering Flame
E


----------



## joanmary1

Granny gurning

G


----------



## grandmann

Golf Greens
S


----------



## joanmary1

Starry skies

S


----------



## grandmann

Sea Salt
T


----------



## OResmerelda

tempestuous teapot

T


----------



## grandmann

Than Themselves
S


----------



## joanmary1

Scampi salad

D


----------



## boring knit

done digging


----------



## joanmary1

Green grass

S


----------



## boring knit

shy salamander


R


----------



## grandmann

Royal Rumble
E


----------



## ohsusana

Edible Eel. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lemon lollies

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sugary Sweet
T


----------



## joanmary1

Treacle toffee

E


----------



## OResmerelda

eastern Egypt

T


----------



## joanmary1

Telling tales

S


----------



## ohsusana

Snow Season. N


----------



## grandmann

New Necklace
E


----------



## ohsusana

Emerald Earrings. S


----------



## OResmerelda

slalom ski

I


----------



## ohsusana

Icy Igloo. O


----------



## joanmary1

Old occupants

S


----------



## ohsusana

Senior Servants. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sunshiny Saturdays

S


----------



## grandmann

Snowy Saturday 
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yarn 

N


----------



## OResmerelda

nesting nuthatch

H


----------



## grandmann

Half & Half
F


----------



## boring knit

fast falcon


G


----------



## grandmann

Night Ninja
A


----------



## OResmerelda

anchovy appetizer

R


----------



## joanmary1

Running rabbit

T


----------



## grandmann

Repeat Row
W


----------



## ohsusana

White Witch. H


----------



## boring knit

Hungry hamster


R


----------



## ohsusana

Running River. R


----------



## joanmary1

Roasted radish


----------



## grandmann

Head Hugger
R


----------



## Margot in FL

Ruthless Robbers
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sinful Society. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yawl

L


----------



## ohsusana

Leaping Lizard. D


----------



## joanmary1

Dancing dog

G


----------



## ohsusana

Grizzly Granny. Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yucatan Yucca
A


----------



## joanmary1

Ancient acreage 

E


----------



## OResmerelda

exhausted exerciser

R


----------



## grandmann

Rough & Ready
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yodelling Yobbo. O


----------



## grandmann

Oblong Opening
G


----------



## ohsusana

Garden Gazebo. O


----------



## OResmerelda

gas guzzler

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Robust Rabbit
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny tot. T


----------



## grandmann

Tiny Toddler
R


----------



## OResmerelda

reduced ration

N


----------



## grandmann

Nutty Nephew
W


----------



## ohsusana

Warm Weather. R


----------



## grandmann

Roll a Ramp
P


----------



## ohsusana

Purple Plum. M


----------



## Margot in FL

Mischievous Munchkin
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nutty Nougat. T


----------



## joanmary1

The tops

S


----------



## grandmann

Start Small
L


----------



## joanmary1

Level line

E


----------



## grandmann

Exploring England
D


----------



## OResmerelda

deep down

N


----------



## grandmann

Next News
S


----------



## ohsusana

Startling Story. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yokels yoke

E


----------



## OResmerelda

elderly eccentric

C


----------



## grandmann

Circus Comic
C


----------



## ohsusana

Cheese cracker. R


----------



## grandmann

Rippling River
R


----------



## ohsusana

Ruling Royalty. Y


----------



## grandmann

Your Yacht?
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tempting Thought. T


----------



## grandmann

Teasing Temptation
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nice neighbours. S


----------



## grandmann

Sister's Sewing
G


----------



## Margot in FL

Gorgeous Grannies
S


----------



## boring knit

saucy sailor

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rollicking Roustabout. T


----------



## grandmann

Ten Thousand
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dainty Doll. L


----------



## grandmann

Lullaby Lyrics
S


----------



## OResmerelda

strawberry soda

A


----------



## ohsusana

Asparagus, Avocado and Artichokes. S


----------



## joanmary1

Spicy spaghetti

I


----------



## ohsusana

Intergalactic Interest. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tall Tale
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eager enthusiast

T


----------



## grandmann

Table Top
P


----------



## OResmerelda

plump peach

H


----------



## boring knit

homesick hedgehog


G


----------



## joanmary1

Green gooseberry

Y


----------



## OResmerelda

yawning youngster

R


----------



## joanmary1

Royal row

W


----------



## OResmerelda

weary wanderer

R


----------



## joanmary1

Rugged rock

K


----------



## OResmerelda

kitchen knives

S


----------



## grandmann

Student Studies
S


----------



## OResmerelda

stone soup (great children's book)

P


----------



## ohsusana

Peter Pan. N


----------



## grandmann

Night Nurses
S


----------



## ohsusana

Spectacular showers. ( hurray, we’re having some rain ). 
S


----------



## grandmann

Snow Showers by us but let it there be a long slow Rain by you. 
S


----------



## ohsusana

Showers Stopped. ( but it’s still cloudy ).
D


----------



## joanmary1

Dull and dreary (here and raining)

Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Young Yew
W


----------



## boring knit

Wiley Woodpecker


R


----------



## joanmary1

Randy Rhino

O


----------



## grandmann

Open Office
E


----------



## OResmerelda

elementary education

N


----------



## joanmary1

Nutty nougat

T


----------



## OResmerelda

tinny tuba

A


----------



## ohsusana

Antique Accordion. N


----------



## grandmann

Natural Naqara
A


----------



## ohsusana

Aromatic Aromatherapy. Y


----------



## grandmann

Yarn Yay!
Y


----------



## OResmerelda

yelling, "Yes!"

S


----------



## grandmann

Seniors Singing
G


----------



## ohsusana

Grandkids Groaning. G


----------



## joanmary1

Gurgling geyser

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Roaming Rooster
R


----------



## joanmary1

Rumbling radiator

R


----------



## ohsusana

Run Rabbit, run Rabbit, run run run.
N


----------



## Margot in FL

Not Now
W


----------



## joanmary1

Wood work

K


----------



## OResmerelda

kept kicking

G


----------



## joanmary1

Golf green

N


----------



## grandmann

Nine-iron Niblick
K


----------



## joanmary1

Koffee kisses

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sweet Stuff. F


----------



## grandmann

Stimulation Snogging
G


----------



## ohsusana

Go girl. L


----------



## grandmann

Lazy lying
G


----------



## boring knit

giggly girl


L


----------



## grandmann

Laughing Lad
D


----------



## ohsusana

Drooling Duck. K


----------



## grandmann

King Kong
G


----------



## OResmerelda

giant gorilla

A


----------



## ohsusana

Artistic Arthur. 
R


----------



## grandmann

Rubber Raft
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tricoloured Tulip. P


----------



## OResmerelda

tangled traffic

C


----------



## ohsusana

Chesty Cough. H


----------



## joanmary1

Hairy hippo!

O


----------



## OResmerelda

ornery otter

R


----------



## joanmary1

Rug rat

T


----------



## ohsusana

Toasty Toes. S


----------



## joanmary1

Shiny shoes


----------



## ohsusana

Several Species. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Suspicious Sentinel
L


----------



## boring knit

laughing loudly.


Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yacht. T


----------



## OResmerelda

trained teacher

R


----------



## ohsusana

Red Robot. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tennis trial

L


----------



## Margot in FL

Luscious Lips
S


----------



## boring knit

sizzling sausage

E


----------



## grandmann

Embarrassing Event
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tasty tidbit

T


----------



## grandmann

To Tell The Truth
H


----------



## joanmary1

Happy happy

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yodeling Youngsters
S


----------



## OResmerelda

space station

N


----------



## joanmary1

National news

S


----------



## grandmann

Saturday Smiles
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sunny Sunday

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yes, Yes,...Today we had a snow storm and Sunday the weather prediction will be Sunny Sunday!
S


----------



## joanmary1

Saturday and Sunday frosty, hope we don't get snow

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yucky Year....rain if it freezes can lead to ice. I would rather have the snow than ice. 
R


----------



## sandj

Rainy Roads 

S


----------



## grandmann

Slippery Street
T


----------



## ohsusana

Twin Toddlers. S


----------



## grandmann

Sisters Skip
P


----------



## ohsusana

Pirouetting Princess. S


----------



## grandmann

Slip Stitch
H


----------



## ohsusana

Haunted house. E


----------



## grandmann

Eerie Experiences
S


----------



## ohsusana

Soggy Sandwich. H


----------



## joanmary1

Hot horseradish

H


----------



## OResmerelda

ohsusana said:


> Soggy Sandwich. H


Ugh! Not much worse than that.

high heat

T


----------



## joanmary1

Tin thermos

S


----------



## Rjkda

Silly Sunday????????????????

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yuppie Yachtsman. N


----------



## grandmann

Nothing New
W


----------



## OResmerelda

weary worker

R


----------



## grandmann

Ranger Roger
R


----------



## Rjkda

Religious Rite 

E


----------



## grandmann

Eruption Evaluation
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nice Nasturtium. M


----------



## joanmary1

Magical mystery (tour)

N


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yarn. N


----------



## joanmary1

Native Narwal

L


----------



## Margot in FL

Lonely Llama
A


----------



## joanmary1

Acrobatic ants

S


----------



## grandmann

Smelly Socks
S


----------



## Rjkda

Stinky sister-in-law 

W


----------



## OResmerelda

wasted weekend

D


----------



## sandj

Dinner Delivery


----------



## grandmann

Yummy Yam
M


----------



## ohsusana

Mighty Magnetic. C


----------



## grandmann

cultural classic
C


----------



## ohsusana

Country Charm. M


----------



## grandmann

Masterful Music
C


----------



## ohsusana

Celestial Clouds. S


----------



## grandmann

Shoes Slipping
G


----------



## OResmerelda

gas-powered generator

R


----------



## grandmann

Rock & Roll
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lunar Light. T


----------



## OResmerelda

true tale

E


----------



## ohsusana

Everyday Essentials. S


----------



## OResmerelda

salami sandwich

H


----------



## ohsusana

Hard Hammer. R


----------



## Margot in FL

Ridiculous Ride
E


----------



## grandmann

Exploring Europe
E


----------



## OResmerelda

European Euro

O


----------



## joanmary1

Oval Opal


L


----------



## OResmerelda

lapis lazuli

I


----------



## joanmary1

Izzy Izzard

D


----------



## grandmann

Desk Drawer
R


----------



## OResmerelda

'R' rating

G


----------



## sandj

Grocery Goods 

S


----------



## OResmerelda

soap suds

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sea shell. L


----------



## grandmann

Lazy Llama
A


----------



## OResmerelda

angry ants

S


----------



## ohsusana

Smoke Screen. N


----------



## grandmann

Not Normal
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lousy Liar. R


----------



## grandmann

Rough Riders
S


----------



## ohsusana

Soda Syphon. N


----------



## OResmerelda

new neighbor

R


----------



## ohsusana

Reasonable Reply. Y


----------



## OResmerelda

yummy yam

M


----------



## ohsusana

Motherly Matron. N


----------



## joanmary1

Naughty nightie

E


----------



## ohsusana

Egotistical Egghead. H


----------



## joanmary1

Where does the H come from Sue? :sm06: :sm11: 

Double dutch

H


----------



## ohsusana

joanmary1 said:


> Where does the H come from Sue? :sm06: :sm11:
> 
> Double dutch
> 
> H


I'm just having a Senior moment Joan. Or, I could say that I was checking to see if you're on the ball. :sm12: :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## ohsusana

Harried Human. N


----------



## joanmary1

ohsusana said:


> I'm just having a Senior moment Joan. Or, I could say that I was checking to see if you're on the ball. :sm12: :sm12: :sm09: :sm09: :sm16: :sm16:


I did follow with the H and thought where did that come from and then changed it so you nearly caught me!! :sm12: :sm11: :sm11: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## ohsusana

Nearly Nobbled. D


----------



## joanmary1

Daft Dumbo

O


----------



## ohsusana

Ozzie Ostrich. H


----------



## joanmary1

Hyper Hippopotamus

S


----------



## ohsusana

Slimy Snail. L


----------



## Margot in FL

Likely Lads
S


----------



## grandmann

Smooth Sailing
G


----------



## joanmary1

Great Gatsby

Y


----------



## OResmerelda

yucky yams (how I really feel about them)

S


----------



## grandmann

OResmerelda said:


> yucky yams (how I really feel about them)
> 
> S


She Shares (please can I have your yam, yummy)

S


----------



## OResmerelda

shipping soon (glad to send any and all yams your direction <g>)

N


----------



## joanmary1

Not now - never tasted a yam

O


----------



## grandmann

Wow, Wonderful (yams or sweet potato, Joan you need to try sweet potato chips)
L


----------



## OResmerelda

lucky lad

D


----------



## ohsusana

Divisive Diet. T


----------



## grandmann

Terrible Twos
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sheep Station. N


----------



## grandmann

Nothing Needed
D


----------



## ohsusana

Doing Dishes. S


----------



## grandmann

Sore Subject (I need to do the dishes LOL)
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tough Task. K


----------



## Margot in FL

Kayaking Koi
I


----------



## joanmary1

grandmann said:


> Wow, Wonderful (yams or sweet potato, Joan you need to try sweet potato chips)
> L


I didn't realise a yam was a sweet potato!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:

I do like sweet potato chips!!

J


----------



## grandmann

Jumping Jack
K


----------



## ohsusana

Keep Knitting. G


----------



## joanmary1

Good going

G


----------



## ohsusana

Glorious Gladioli. I


----------



## grandmann

Icing Idea
A


----------



## ohsusana

Artistic Awards. S


----------



## OResmerelda

Oops, we're posting on top of one another.


----------



## grandmann

Sweet Scent
T


----------



## ohsusana

Times Two. O


----------



## OResmerelda

one otter

R


----------



## grandmann

Returning Reward
D


----------



## OResmerelda

dead doornail

L


----------



## joanmary1

lovely lilies

S


----------



## OResmerelda

strong surf

F


----------



## joanmary1

Fancy filet

T


----------



## ohsusana

True Topic. C


----------



## grandmann

Colorful Carpet
T


----------



## ohsusana

Telling Tales. S


----------



## grandmann

Short Stories
S


----------



## boring knit

staff shortage


E


----------



## boring knit

sorry double post


----------



## ohsusana

Eating Everything. G


----------



## grandmann

Get Going
G


----------



## OResmerelda

gregarious group

P


----------



## grandmann

Pots & Pans
S


----------



## ohsusana

Slippery Step. P


----------



## joanmary1

Pancake product

T


----------



## ohsusana

Twisted Tail. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lively lizard

D


----------



## grandmann

Dinner Date
E


----------



## boring knit

elongated elipse


E


----------



## OResmerelda

encouraging eccentric

C


----------



## boring knit

Call Charlie
E


----------



## grandmann

Exclusive Earrings
S


----------



## boring knit

social service


E


----------



## grandmann

extra etching
G


----------



## boring knit

golly gosh


H


----------



## grandmann

Head Honcho
O


----------



## ohsusana

Overlarge Ostrich. H


----------



## boring knit

half-wit hippo

O


----------



## ohsusana

Orange Orchard. D


----------



## joanmary1

Daffy duck

K


----------



## boring knit

Kinky Karen

N


----------



## grandmann

Nifty Needles
S


----------



## joanmary1

naughty Nigel

L


----------



## grandmann

Loopy Lamb
B


----------



## OResmerelda

busted brooch

H


----------



## boring knit

horrid henrietta

A


----------



## ohsusana

Annoying Arthritis. S


----------



## OResmerelda

soothing song

G


----------



## ohsusana

Good Grief. F


----------



## grandmann

Friday Funnies
S


----------



## ohsusana

Saturday shenanigans. S


----------



## OResmerelda

super smart

T


----------



## ohsusana

Toddlers Tantrum. M


----------



## joanmary1

Mucky mitts

S


----------



## grandmann

Scary Stuff
F


----------



## OResmerelda

fearless fireman

N


----------



## grandmann

Night Nurses 
S


----------



## ohsusana

Ships Siren. N


----------



## grandmann

Narrow Neck
K


----------



## ohsusana

Khaki Kaftan. N


----------



## grandmann

Ninety Nine
E


----------



## ohsusana

Eighty Eight. T


----------



## OResmerelda

tasty tiramisu

U


----------



## ohsusana

Ugly Undies. S


----------



## joanmary1

Shapely slim

M


----------



## OResmerelda

masculine mannequin

N


----------



## grandmann

Nothing New
W


----------



## joanmary1

Wobbly walk

K


----------



## grandmann

Kissin' Kittycat
T


----------



## joanmary1

Timorous toad

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dreadful Dilemma. A


----------



## boring knit

awful accent

T


----------



## ohsusana

Time Travel. L


----------



## OResmerelda

lolling leopard

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dinkie Dwarf. F


----------



## grandmann

Finally Finished
D


----------



## ohsusana

Done & Dusted. D


----------



## joanmary1

Dainty daisies

S


----------



## sandj

See Sea 

A


----------



## grandmann

Actual Account
T


----------



## joanmary1

Terrible torment

T


----------



## OResmerelda

Tut's tomb

B


----------



## joanmary1

Blackcurrant bap

P


----------



## OResmerelda

push pin

N


----------



## ohsusana

Needing Nurse. E


----------



## grandmann

Early Evening
G


----------



## ohsusana

Grand Garden. N


----------



## joanmary1

Nearly new

W


----------



## grandmann

Washing Window
W


----------



## joanmary1

Window watching

G


----------



## OResmerelda

great grater

R


----------



## joanmary1

Rusty rails

S


----------



## grandmann

Sore Subject
T


----------



## OResmerelda

trigonometry test

T


----------



## grandmann

Tax Time
E


----------



## joanmary1

Evening editorial

L


----------



## ohsusana

Late Lunch. H


----------



## Margot in FL

Heart Healthy
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Younger You. U


----------



## grandmann

Upbeat Unicorn
N


----------



## OResmerelda

nap needed

D


----------



## Candycounter1

Dastardly Dan
????


----------



## ohsusana

Not Noteworthy. Y


----------



## grandmann

Yesterday's Yearbook
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kiddies Kites. S


----------



## grandmann

Sunday School
L


----------



## ohsusana

Learning Lots. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sausage sizzle

E


----------



## ohsusana

Eew Earwig. G


----------



## joanmary1

Gorgeous gooseberries

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sweet Strawberries. S


----------



## grandmann

Sipping Strawberry Soda
A


----------



## OResmerelda

appealing apples

S


----------



## grandmann

Sweet Scent
T


----------



## joanmary1

Trestle table

E


----------



## grandmann

Earthy Elephant
T


----------



## joanmary1

Trendy topic

C


----------



## OResmerelda

coffee cup

P


----------



## grandmann

pant pocket
T


----------



## OResmerelda

trestle table

E


----------



## grandmann

Exploring Europe
E


----------



## ohsusana

Examining Everything. G


----------



## OResmerelda

giant gorilla

A


----------



## ohsusana

Above All. L


----------



## boring knit

lemon lolly

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yummy Yumcha. A


----------



## grandmann

Actual Account
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tax Time. E


----------



## grandmann

Each Example
E


----------



## ohsusana

Ever Efficient. T


----------



## joanmary1

Trams & trolleybuses

S


----------



## ohsusana

School Starts. S


----------



## joanmary1

Shifting sand

D


----------



## OResmerelda

don't despair

R


----------



## joanmary1

Round and round

D


----------



## ohsusana

Downy Duckling. G


----------



## grandmann

Growing Girth
H


----------



## OResmerelda

(w)hole hog

G


----------



## grandmann

Glaze Glow
W


----------



## ohsusana

Windy Weather. R


----------



## grandmann

Real Roll-over
R


----------



## ohsusana

Ruminating Roo. O


----------



## joanmary1

Olly ostrich

H


----------



## sandj

Happy Holidays 

S


----------



## joanmary1

Sticks and stones

S


----------



## grandmann

Satin Sheets
S


----------



## ohsusana

Smoky Sky. Y


----------



## OResmerelda

yellow yamulka

A


----------



## ohsusana

After All.
L


----------



## grandmann

Loose Link
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kings Kingdom. M


----------



## grandmann

Mellow Music
C


----------



## ohsusana

Calming Cello. O


----------



## joanmary1

Outer overall 

L


----------



## grandmann

Lay Low
W


----------



## joanmary1

Wet wellies

S


----------



## grandmann

Shampoo Suds
S


----------



## OResmerelda

so so

O


----------



## grandmann

Small Stuff
F


----------



## joanmary1

Fabulous fun

N


----------



## grandmann

Noon News
S


----------



## ohsusana

Swan Song. G


----------



## joanmary1

Gaudy gem

M


----------



## ohsusana

Miraculous Makeover. R


----------



## joanmary1

Randy ram

M


----------



## grandmann

Motion Machines
S


----------



## OResmerelda

sensible shoes

S


----------



## ohsusana

Soft Sandals. S


----------



## grandmann

Saddle Shoes
S


----------



## OResmerelda

seasick sailors

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sick Stomach. H


----------



## joanmary1

Hippy hippy (shake)


Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yorkie yowling. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Greyhound Growling
G


----------



## boring knit

goodness gracious


S


----------



## joanmary1

Sticky stones

S


----------



## boring knit

slimy slug 


G


----------



## joanmary1

Gooey glue

E


----------



## grandmann

Explosive Edge
E


----------



## joanmary1

Empty ewer

R


----------



## OResmerelda

regular ration

N


----------



## joanmary1

No news

S


----------



## OResmerelda

soggy soil

L


----------



## joanmary1

Lemon & lime

E


----------



## ohsusana

Empty Esky. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yarn

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nice Nanna. A


----------



## joanmary1

Auntie Alice

E


----------



## OResmerelda

exceptionally expensive

E


----------



## ohsusana

Each & Everyday. Y


----------



## grandmann

Yesterday Years
S


----------



## ohsusana

Stop Staring. G


----------



## joanmary1

Go getter

R


----------



## ohsusana

Registered Record. D


----------



## joanmary1

Dancing days

S


----------



## OResmerelda

joanmary1 said:


> Dancing days
> 
> S


...are here again... (Who sang that?)

short stop

P


----------



## joanmary1

OResmerelda said:


> ...are here again... (Who sang that?)
> 
> short stop
> 
> P


I can't remember.....

pink pants

S


----------



## grandmann

OResmerelda said:


> ...are here again... (Who sang that?)
> 
> short stop
> 
> P


Do you mean "Here We Go Again" by Ray Charles

Sweet Song
G


----------



## OResmerelda

I had to look it up - Led Zeppelin. Except the version I remember best is by Stone Temple Pilots, on a tribute to Led Zeppelin album.

shoe shine

E


----------



## grandmann

Everyone's Ear

What's the name of the song by Stone Temple Pilots?

R


----------



## OResmerelda

Dancing Days. Encomium is the name of the tribute album. Various groups/singers doing their versions of LZ songs. I liked some of the covers better than LZ's originals.

rare relic

C


----------



## boring knit

country cousin



N


----------



## OResmerelda

nice natter

R


----------



## grandmann

Rip Roaring
G


----------



## OResmerelda

gorilla grunt

T


----------



## sandj

Theatre Tunes 

S


----------



## grandmann

Stop Sign
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nice Nap. P


----------



## joanmary1

Shiny shoes

S


----------



## ohsusana

Scandalous Slander. R


----------



## joanmary1

Rapid replies

S


----------



## OResmerelda

sliced sourdough (bread)

H


----------



## joanmary1

High hopes

S


----------



## grandmann

Small Stuff
F


----------



## joanmary1

Funny facts

S


----------



## grandmann

Slim Show
W


----------



## joanmary1

Why wait


----------



## grandmann

Tall Tail
L


----------



## OResmerelda

lesser lemur

R


----------



## grandmann

OResmerelda said:


> lesser lemur
> 
> R


Rough Reply
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Raucous rumba

A


----------



## grandmann

American Accent
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tasty titbit

T


----------



## grandmann

Tricky Timing
G


----------



## grandmann

Tricky Timing
G


----------



## grandmann

Tricky Timing

G
As you can see I'm having computer problems today, all days when Joan is here to play the games. :sm03:


----------



## joanmary1

Good games

S


----------



## grandmann

Spelling Slip
P


----------



## joanmary1

Priceless pincushion

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nightingales Nest. T


----------



## joanmary1

Thrushes tune

E


----------



## ohsusana

Extracting Eggs. S


----------



## joanmary1

Safe & sound

D


----------



## grandmann

Digging Dirt
T


----------



## OResmerelda

taupe towel

L


----------



## joanmary1

Lime-green lingerie



E


----------



## OResmerelda

eating eggplant

T


----------



## grandmann

Twenty Two
O


----------



## OResmerelda

opulent opal

L


----------



## grandmann

Loud Laugh
H


----------



## Margot in FL

Howling Hyena
A


----------



## Candycounter1

Awesome aardvark

K


----------



## ohsusana

Kicking Kangaroo. O


----------



## grandmann

Only One
E


----------



## ohsusana

Evenly effective. E


----------



## grandmann

Extra Energy
Y


----------



## ohsusana

grandmann said:


> Next Number
> R


Rude Rascal. L


----------



## ohsusana

grandmann said:


> Extra Energy
> Y


Youthful Yak. K


----------



## grandmann

Lay Low
W


----------



## ohsusana

Worry worry. Not sure what’s going on here Ann. Ha ha 
Y


----------



## grandmann

Yawning, Yep I should be going to bed, I don't know what's going on myself. 
P


----------



## ohsusana

Pedal Pushers. S Pushing the send button at the same time as one another I guess. Great minds think alike. 
Q


----------



## joanmary1

Quaint question

N


----------



## grandmann

Nice Nightgown
N


----------



## joanmary1

Natty nylons


s


----------



## grandmann

Satin Slip
P


----------



## boring knit

pretty pants


S


----------



## grandmann

Silly Shirt
T


----------



## joanmary1

Twisted tassel

L


----------



## OResmerelda

leaking limoncello

O


----------



## joanmary1

Oval oranges

S


----------



## OResmerelda

smoked salmon

N


----------



## joanmary1

New newspaper

R


----------



## boring knit

randy Richard.


D


----------



## OResmerelda

date Danish

H


----------



## grandmann

Horn Honked
D


----------



## OResmerelda

deep drawer

R


----------



## grandmann

Relaxing Raindrops 
S


----------



## OResmerelda

sea salt

T


----------



## joanmary1

Thistle thicket

T


----------



## OResmerelda

tuna taco

O


----------



## boring knit

olly octopus.

S


----------



## OResmerelda

Sprite soda

A


----------



## grandmann

Access ASAP
P


----------



## OResmerelda

Prior Planning Prevents Piss-Poor Performance (or the "6 P's", as my DH calls it)

E


----------



## ohsusana

OResmerelda said:


> Prior Planning Prevents Piss-Poor Performance (or the "6 P's", as my DH calls it)
> 
> E


Extra Effort. T ( to OResmerelda for the 6 P's ) :sm24:


----------



## OResmerelda

ohsusana said:


> Extra Effort. T ( to OResmerelda for the 6 P's ) :sm24:


thanks thanks (taking a bow)

S


----------



## ohsusana

OResmerelda said:


> thanks thanks (taking a bow)
> 
> S


Super Star. R


----------



## joanmary1

Right ruckus

S


----------



## ohsusana

Spearmint Stick. K


----------



## joanmary1

Kansas kid

D


----------



## grandmann

Dinner Date
E


----------



## OResmerelda

eating entrails (yuk!)

S


----------



## grandmann

Soapy Scrub
B


----------



## OResmerelda

boisterous baboon

N


----------



## grandmann

Nifty Necktie
E


----------



## joanmary1

Equal eighths

S


----------



## ohsusana

Stiff Starch. H


----------



## OResmerelda

heavy hitter

R


----------



## grandmann

Reading Room
M


----------



## ohsusana

Monster Marbles. S


----------



## OResmerelda

shady sycamore

E


----------



## ohsusana

Endangered Elm. M


----------



## Margot in FL

Midsummer Meadow
W


----------



## joanmary1

World wide

E


----------



## OResmerelda

empty elevator

R


----------



## grandmann

Racer Roaring
G


----------



## ohsusana

Glass Globes. S


----------



## OResmerelda

sizzling sirloin steak

K


----------



## ohsusana

Kitchen Kettle. E


----------



## joanmary1

Expensive envelopes

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Silly String
G


----------



## joanmary1

Gurgle gurgle

E


----------



## OResmerelda

easy egg

G


----------



## joanmary1

Green gremlin

N


----------



## OResmerelda

natural nuts

S


----------



## grandmann

Simple Smile
E


----------



## joanmary1

Elephant's eggcup

P


----------



## ohsusana

Potted Plant. T


----------



## OResmerelda

tasty tamales

S


----------



## ohsusana

Scampi & Shrimp. P


----------



## OResmerelda

pineapple punch

H


----------



## ohsusana

Honey house. E


----------



## OResmerelda

equatorial Ecuador

R


----------



## grandmann

Ranger Rob
B


----------



## sandj

Boys Basketball 

L


----------



## grandmann

Loud Laugh
H


----------



## ohsusana

Hungry Hyena. A


----------



## grandmann

American Accent
T


----------



## ohsusana

Titanium Tripod. D


----------



## grandmann

Double Decker
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rocking ‘n Rolling. G


----------



## grandmann

Good Grief
F


----------



## ohsusana

Fifty Four. R


----------



## OResmerelda

risky raid

D


----------



## grandmann

Dish Duty
Y


----------



## OResmerelda

youngster yawning

G


----------



## grandmann

Good Grief
F


----------



## OResmerelda

fishing fanatic

C


----------



## ohsusana

Champagne Charlie. E


----------



## grandmann

Enjoying Evening
G


----------



## Margot in FL

Great Golf
F


----------



## grandmann

Front Fender
R


----------



## boring knit

right rollocking.


G


----------



## OResmerelda

giggling ghost

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tennis Tutor. R


----------



## sandj

Ribbit Ribbit 

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tacky Toad. D


----------



## OResmerelda

dirty diaper

R


----------



## ohsusana

Refreshing Rain. N


----------



## OResmerelda

new neighbor

R


----------



## ohsusana

Retirement Rest. T


----------



## grandmann

Tricky Timing
G


----------



## joanmary1

Gently grooming

G


----------



## OResmerelda

good grief

F


----------



## joanmary1

Fine fun

N


----------



## grandmann

Needing Nothing
G


----------



## ohsusana

Grateful Gift. T


----------



## OResmerelda

teen truant

T


----------



## ohsusana

Table Top. P


----------



## OResmerelda

purple paint

T


----------



## sandj

Today’s Topic 

C


----------



## ohsusana

Canned Cream Chicken.
N


----------



## OResmerelda

next number

R


----------



## ohsusana

Really Rounded. D


----------



## sandj

Daily Dairy 

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yummy Yoghurt. T


----------



## grandmann

Terrible Thunder
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rude Receptionist. T


----------



## OResmerelda

distressed damsel

L


----------



## ohsusana

Lady Luck. K


----------



## joanmary1

Kinked key

Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yesterday’s Yoghurt
T


----------



## joanmary1

Terrible time

E


----------



## grandmann

Extra Effort
T


----------



## joanmary1

Twisted tramlines

S


----------



## OResmerelda

silver streak

K


----------



## grandmann

K2 K5 Knit
T


----------



## OResmerelda

tempestuous teapot

T


----------



## ohsusana

Triangular Template. E


----------



## grandmann

Extra Exam
M


----------



## OResmerelda

missing (the) mark

K


----------



## grandmann

Knitted Knickers 
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sticky Skin. N


----------



## OResmerelda

Noodles Napoli

I


----------



## Margot in FL

Incredible Illuminations
S


----------



## ohsusana

Stars & Sun. N


----------



## grandmann

Nuvole Noodles
S


----------



## ohsusana

Spicy Soup. P


----------



## joanmary1

Parsnip puree E


----------



## ohsusana

English Elm. M


----------



## joanmary1

Mountain mist

T


----------



## sandj

Tally Talk

K


----------



## joanmary1

Knitted kitty-kat

T


----------



## OResmerelda

torrential thunderstorm

M


----------



## joanmary1

Mighty monster

R


----------



## OResmerelda

role reversal

L


----------



## grandmann

Lay Low
w


----------



## OResmerelda

worry wart

T


----------



## grandmann

The Tassel
L


----------



## buclady

Leaping llama


----------



## grandmann

Around Area
A


----------



## OResmerelda

(I've been waiting for an 'a'!)


airtight alibi 

I


----------



## ohsusana

Icy Igloo. O


----------



## OResmerelda

oval opening

G


----------



## ohsusana

Great Gusto. O


----------



## grandmann

Olive Oil
L


----------



## ohsusana

Little Lamb. B


----------



## grandmann

Bulletin Board
D


----------



## OResmerelda

drenched duck

K


----------



## grandmann

Kitchen Keys
S


----------



## ohsusana

Stellar Staff. F


----------



## OResmerelda

future farmer

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rearing Ruminants. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sultry Siren
N


----------



## joanmary1

No not now

W


----------



## grandmann

Windy Weather
R


----------



## joanmary1

Royal rabbit

T


----------



## grandmann

Tricky Timing
G


----------



## joanmary1

Geese gobbling

G


----------



## OResmerelda

grand gorge

E


----------



## grandmann

Embarrassing Enough
H


----------



## OResmerelda

huge help

P


----------



## grandmann

Penny Pincher
R


----------



## OResmerelda

rapid release

E


----------



## grandmann

Energy Efficient
T


----------



## OResmerelda

(it's) Tuesday tomorrow

W


----------



## grandmann

Wise Words
S


----------



## OResmerelda

sloppy sewing

G


----------



## grandmann

Girly Gifts
S


----------



## ohsusana

Shiny Stars. S


----------



## grandmann

Soooo Soothing
G


----------



## ohsusana

Green Gremlin. N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nearly Normal
L


----------



## grandmann

Little Lamb
B


----------



## joanmary1

Bargain buy

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Young Yak. K


----------



## grandmann

Kind Kitten
N


----------



## ohsusana

New Notebook. K


----------



## grandmann

Koala Kisses
S


----------



## ohsusana

Slurping Sound. D


----------



## grandmann

Dinner Date
E


----------



## ohsusana

Evil Eyes. S


----------



## grandmann

Secret Star
R


----------



## ohsusana

Roaming Rascal. L


----------



## joanmary1

Little lambs 

S


----------



## ohsusana

Stepping Stones. S


----------



## joanmary1

Shopping spree

E


----------



## grandmann

Early Explorers
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sifting sand

D


----------



## boring knit

Dirty devil


L


----------



## joanmary1

Low life

E


----------



## grandmann

Early Exit
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tram time table

E


----------



## grandmann

Early Evening
G


----------



## ohsusana

Gorgeous Gladioli. I


----------



## grandmann

Impulsive Invitation
N


----------



## ohsusana

Number nine. E


----------



## joanmary1

Eleven elephants

S


----------



## ohsusana

Six Seagulls. S


----------



## joanmary1

Seven swans a swimming

G


----------



## ohsusana

Grinning Goanna. A


----------



## joanmary1

Abbey abbess 

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sleeping Swag. G


----------



## joanmary1

Great Gatsby

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yippee Yorrocks. S


----------



## joanmary1

Saucy Sal

L


----------



## ohsusana

Low Level. L


----------



## Margot in FL

Lamp Light
T


----------



## joanmary1

Treacle trifle

E


----------



## grandmann

Easy Explanation
N


----------



## joanmary1

Nice newsreader

R


----------



## ohsusana

Risky Remedies. S


----------



## grandmann

Strange Somehow
W


----------



## ohsusana

Wicked Warlord. D


----------



## grandmann

Delivery Driver
R


----------



## ohsusana

Round Ring. G


----------



## grandmann

Genuine Good-looking (Charles that is)
G


----------



## ohsusana

Great Geyser. R


----------



## grandmann

Roaring & Ready
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Young & Youthful. L


----------



## grandmann

Lazy & Lustful
L


----------



## ohsusana

Leary Looks. S


----------



## grandmann

Sore Subject
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tinned Tomatoes. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sticky syrup

P


----------



## ohsusana

Prickly Pineapple. E


----------



## joanmary1

Early evening

G


----------



## grandmann

Get Going
G


----------



## joanmary1

Green goddess

S


----------



## grandmann

Small Stuff
F


----------



## sandj

Funny Friend 

D


----------



## grandmann

Dangerous Driver
R


----------



## ohsusana

Role Reversal. L


----------



## joanmary1

Loopy Lou

U


----------



## grandmann

U Uncertain?
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nifty Nev.
V


----------



## grandmann

Vibrant Voice
E


----------



## ohsusana

Eerie eyeball. L


----------



## joanmary1

Love life

E


----------



## grandmann

Each Episode
E


----------



## ohsusana

Exciting Event.
T


----------



## grandmann

Ten Thousand
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dollar Dazzlers. S


----------



## grandmann

Secret Stash
H


----------



## ohsusana

Hopeful holiday. Y


----------



## grandmann

Young Yaya
A


----------



## ohsusana

Agreeable Alpaca. A


----------



## grandmann

Absolutely Adorable
E


----------



## ohsusana

Enjoyable Evening. G


----------



## joanmary1

Goya Gardenia

A


----------



## grandmann

All Around
D


----------



## joanmary1

Dank ditch

H


----------



## grandmann

Horrible Headline
E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra entrance

E


----------



## ohsusana

Earnestly Endeavouring. G


----------



## grandmann

Growing Geranium
M


----------



## ohsusana

Mouldy Mothball. L


----------



## joanmary1

Love letters

S


----------



## ohsusana

Senior School. L


----------



## sandj

Let’s Leave 

E


----------



## joanmary1

Evening Echo

O


----------



## grandmann

Only One
E


----------



## ohsusana

Exactly Eight. T


----------



## joanmary1

Three toddler tricycles

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Seven Sentinels 
S


----------



## joanmary1

Strawberry shortcake

E


----------



## boring knit

energetic earwigs


----------



## joanmary1

Spiced sausages

S


----------



## grandmann

String Stuff
F


----------



## ohsusana

Flora & Fauna. A


----------



## OResmerelda

ancient aliens

S


----------



## boring knit

strict stepmother
R


----------



## OResmerelda

rare roast

T


----------



## grandmann

Trudging Through
H


----------



## ohsusana

Haphazardly Hugging. G


----------



## grandmann

Grazing Goat
T


----------



## OResmerelda

tennis tournament

T


----------



## grandmann

Thirty Three
E


----------



## OResmerelda

excess elastic

C


----------



## ohsusana

Cornish Coast. T


----------



## OResmerelda

Texas toast

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tasty Tiramisu. U


----------



## joanmary1

Untidy underwear

R


----------



## ohsusana

Really Ragged. D


----------



## joanmary1

Dingy drawers

S


----------



## ohsusana

Spotted Smalls. S


----------



## joanmary1

Silky scanties

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Smooth Sailing
G


----------



## joanmary1

Grenadier guards

S


----------



## grandmann

sun shining
G


----------



## OResmerelda

grateful gift

T


----------



## joanmary1

Treble time

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Easy Errand
D


----------



## grandmann

Deep Division
N


----------



## ohsusana

Naughty Novel. L


----------



## grandmann

Long Lunch
H


----------



## OResmerelda

heavy handed

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dropping Down Dangerously. Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yorkshire Yachting
G


----------



## joanmary1

Gliding gently

Y


----------



## grandmann

Youth Yawny
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yorkshire yuppy

Y


----------



## OResmerelda

ying yang

G


----------



## joanmary1

Green giant 

T


----------



## OResmerelda

terrifying tornado

O


----------



## joanmary1

Orange oil

L


----------



## OResmerelda

lemon-scented lotion

N


----------



## joanmary1

Natty notion

N


----------



## OResmerelda

newborn narwhal

L


----------



## joanmary1

Lacey lingerie

E


----------



## ohsusana

Eerie Enough. H


----------



## OResmerelda

honey-colored hair

R


----------



## ohsusana

Red Ranga. A


----------



## OResmerelda

African artifact

T


----------



## ohsusana

Top Ten Tunes. S


----------



## grandmann

Staying Safe
E


----------



## ohsusana

Efficient Eskimo. O


----------



## OResmerelda

overly optimistic

C


----------



## ohsusana

Candid Camera. A


----------



## OResmerelda

aching arthritis

S


----------



## grandmann

Should Stop Snowing
G


----------



## OResmerelda

green grapefruit

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tough Turf. F


----------



## joanmary1

Fanny Fandango

O


----------



## ohsusana

Olive Oil. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lovely Lilies


----------



## Margot in FL

Scrumptious Sweeties
S


----------



## sandj

Summer Sand 

D


----------



## Margot in FL

Direct Deposit
T


----------



## joanmary1

Train ticket

T


----------



## OResmerelda

toy train

N


----------



## joanmary1

Nutty nougat

T


----------



## OResmerelda

tennis team

M


----------



## grandmann

Miss Match
H


----------



## joanmary1

Happy hippo

O


----------



## grandmann

One on One
E


----------



## joanmary1

Electric eel

L


----------



## grandmann

Lying Low
W


----------



## ohsusana

Windscreen Wiper. R


----------



## grandmann

Rave Review
W


----------



## ohsusana

Waterproof Wellies. S


----------



## grandmann

Small Snail
L


----------



## ohsusana

Large Lizard. D


----------



## grandmann

Double Decker
R


----------



## ohsusana

Remote Radio. O


----------



## joanmary1

Oval opal

L


----------



## boring knit

long lashes


S


----------



## joanmary1

Soppy spaniel

L


----------



## ohsusana

Loopy Labrador. R


----------



## joanmary1

Rolling Retriever

R


----------



## grandmann

Rottweiler Rescue
E


----------



## joanmary1

Ecstatic Elk-hound


D


----------



## grandmann

Dachshund Dog
G


----------



## joanmary1

Gentle Greyhound

D


----------



## grandmann

Doberman Dog
G


----------



## joanmary1

George's Giant-Schnauzer 

R


----------



## grandmann

Recognizable Reagle
E


----------



## joanmary1

Elderly Echidna

A


----------



## OResmerelda

aggravated assault

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Train Timetable
E


----------



## sandj

Egg Eating (contest) 

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Grinning Gargoyle 
E


----------



## ohsusana

Eating Everything. G


----------



## grandmann

Gurgling Gut
T


----------



## OResmerelda

tepid tea

A


----------



## ohsusana

Aping Around. D


----------



## joanmary1

Dreary day

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Youthful Years. S


----------



## joanmary1

Soapy scrub

B


----------



## grandmann

Bare Bones
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sticky stuff

F


----------



## grandmann

Fine Fish
H


----------



## boring knit

hearty haddock


K


----------



## grandmann

King's Kingdom
M


----------



## Margot in FL

Messy Mop
P


----------



## grandmann

Pet Peeves
S


----------



## joanmary1

kooky Kippers

S


----------



## grandmann

Slippery Snake
E


----------



## joanmary1

Excited elephants

S


----------



## grandmann

Sunny Skies
S


----------



## OResmerelda

knotted kites

S


----------



## joanmary1

Scaly serpent

T


----------



## grandmann

Terrible Trouble
E


----------



## OResmerelda

(he ate the) entire egg

G


----------



## grandmann

Good Grief
F


----------



## OResmerelda

fretful feeling

G


----------



## grandmann

Going Good
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dietary Drink. K


----------



## OResmerelda

kiwi Kool-Aid

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dorothy Dinosaur ( from the Wiggles).
R


----------



## joanmary1

Rusty robot

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Touchy Topic
C


----------



## joanmary1

Crunchy carrot

T


----------



## sandj

Turtle Topic 

C


----------



## grandmann

Clean Cloth
H


----------



## joanmary1

House 'n home

E


----------



## grandmann

Each Example
E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra eclairs

E


----------



## grandmann

Embarrassing Enough
H


----------



## joanmary1

Hit the highway

Y


----------



## grandmann

Y You?
U


----------



## OResmerelda

untrained unicorn

N


----------



## grandmann

Nothing New
W


----------



## OResmerelda

worry wart

T


----------



## joanmary1

Toilet training

G


----------



## ohsusana

Grey Ghost. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Twin Towers
S


----------



## grandmann

Soul Searching
G


----------



## OResmerelda

genuine Gucci

I


----------



## sandj

Icy Iceland 

D


----------



## grandmann

Double Degree
E


----------



## OResmerelda

easy exercise

E


----------



## ohsusana

Effortless Ease. E


----------



## grandmann

Exactly Enough
H


----------



## joanmary1

Happy happening

G


----------



## OResmerelda

Golden Girls

S


----------



## grandmann

Snow Shoes
S


----------



## joanmary1

Snow shovel

L


----------



## OResmerelda

leaving Lima (Peru)

A


----------



## ohsusana

Angry Ant. T


----------



## sandj

Too To


----------



## grandmann

Olive Oil
L


----------



## OResmerelda

luxury limo

O


----------



## grandmann

Obscure Organization
N


----------



## OResmerelda

non-alcoholic nightcap

P


----------



## ohsusana

Plump Peach. H


----------



## joanmary1

Hallo 'n howdy-do

O


----------



## ohsusana

Oh oh oh ok. K


----------



## joanmary1

Kiss 'n kuddle

L
My brain is a bit addled this morning!


----------



## ohsusana

Evening ‘Ere. My brain is always addled. 
E


----------



## joanmary1

ohsusana said:


> Evening 'Ere. My brain is always addled.
> E


We're a good pair,

Evening echo

O


----------



## ohsusana

One’s Own. N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nothing New
W


----------



## grandmann

Where Were We
E


----------



## joanmary1

Wool winder

R


----------



## OResmerelda

rotten rutabaga

A


----------



## joanmary1

Algebra answer

R


----------



## OResmerelda

river rapid

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dangerous Drama. A


----------



## grandmann

Actual Account
T


----------



## ohsusana

Times Two. O


----------



## joanmary1

Over 'n out

T


----------



## ohsusana

Truckies Talk. K


----------



## boring knit

kicking kangeroo

O


----------



## Margot in FL

Obnoxious Oligarch
H


----------



## joanmary1

High horse

E


----------



## grandmann

Everyone Eyes
S


----------



## joanmary1

Salty sea

A


----------



## grandmann

Adorable Actress
S


----------



## joanmary1

Shoe sizing

G


----------



## grandmann

Generous Gift
T


----------



## OResmerelda

tipping tripod

D


----------



## grandmann

Departing Duo
O


----------



## joanmary1

Opening overture

E


----------



## ohsusana

Entrance Exam. M


----------



## OResmerelda

mass media

A


----------



## grandmann

Amount Amu
U


----------



## OResmerelda

unlucky underwear (as opposed to 'lucky underwear'?)

R


----------



## grandmann

OResmerelda said:


> unlucky underwear (as opposed to 'lucky underwear'?)
> 
> R


rusty roar, Ops!
R


----------



## OResmerelda

raisin roll

L


----------



## grandmann

Lucky Leprechaun
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nellies Nasturtiums. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sally's snapdragon

N


----------



## OResmerelda

Nancy's narcissus

S


----------



## grandmann

Sally's Stitches
S


----------



## OResmerelda

Suzy's sunflower

R


----------



## joanmary1

Rosalind's roses

S


----------



## grandmann

Ramblin Rose
E


----------



## grandmann

joanmary1 said:


> Rosalind's roses
> 
> S


Sarah's Sheep
P


----------



## joanmary1

Pamela's paella

A


----------



## grandmann

Ann's Alertness
S


----------



## OResmerelda

Sam's surgery

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yvonne’s Yarn. N


----------



## grandmann

Nancy's Nit-picking
G


----------



## sandj

Greener Grass 

S


----------



## grandmann

Street Smart
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tiresome Task. K


----------



## joanmary1

Keith's kettledrum

M


----------



## grandmann

Miss Much
H


----------



## OResmerelda

high hopes

S


----------



## joanmary1

Steam ship

P


----------



## OResmerelda

perfect potato

O


----------



## joanmary1

Oval object

T


----------



## grandmann

True Theories
S


----------



## joanmary1

Spiral spring

G


----------



## OResmerelda

gooey gateau

U


----------



## ohsusana

Uncomfortable Udder. R


----------



## grandmann

Red Roses
S


----------



## ohsusana

Speaking Slang. G


----------



## joanmary1

Grisly gorilla

A


----------



## Margot in FL

Anchors Aweigh
H


----------



## joanmary1

Hairy hamster

R


----------



## grandmann

Restaurant Review
W


----------



## OResmerelda

wonky wheel

L


----------



## joanmary1

Lazy lodger

R


----------



## grandmann

Rich Red
D


----------



## OResmerelda

drenched dog

G


----------



## grandmann

Get Going
G


----------



## OResmerelda

gigantic gorilla

A


----------



## ohsusana

Awful Admission. N


----------



## grandmann

New Name
E


----------



## ohsusana

Enoughs Enough. H


----------



## sandj

Hollow Hook 

K


----------



## sandj

Hollow Hook 

K


----------



## ohsusana

Key Keeper. R


----------



## sandj

Real Romantic 

C


----------



## ohsusana

Colourful Cardi. I


----------



## grandmann

Incredible Inventions
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sports Special. L


----------



## grandmann

Little League
E


----------



## ohsusana

Empty Email. L


----------



## grandmann

Love Letter
R


----------



## ohsusana

Red Ringlets. S


----------



## OResmerelda

small swift 

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny Tooth. H


----------



## joanmary1

Hip hip Hurrah

H


----------



## Margot in FL

Hurtling Hedgehog
G


----------



## joanmary1

Galloping Granny

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yarn Yippee. E


----------



## joanmary1

Early exercises

S


----------



## ohsusana

Stand & Stretch. H


----------



## joanmary1

High-class hosiery

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yippee Yah
H


----------



## joanmary1

Honeymoon hotel

L


----------



## OResmerelda

love lodge

E


----------



## joanmary1

Even edges

S


----------



## grandmann

Someone's Slob
B


----------



## ohsusana

Bothersome Bogan. N


----------



## grandmann

Nuisance Neighbor
R


----------



## ohsusana

Road Report. T


----------



## OResmerelda

tricky task

K


----------



## ohsusana

Kitchen knives. S


----------



## joanmary1

Spiral steeple

E


----------



## ohsusana

Endless Eclairs. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sunny Sight
T


----------



## joanmary1

Totally tropical

L


----------



## OResmerelda

loopy logic

C


----------



## grandmann

Corn-beef & Cabbage
E


----------



## ohsusana

Estuaries End. D


----------



## OResmerelda

escaped elephant

T


----------



## grandmann

Deepwater Dare
E


----------



## grandmann

OResmerelda said:


> escaped elephant
> 
> T


Twenty Two
O


----------



## ohsusana

Oily oilcan.
N


----------



## grandmann

New Names
S


----------



## ohsusana

Something Special. L


----------



## grandmann

Lovers Lane
E


----------



## ohsusana

Engaged Elopers. S


----------



## grandmann

Simple Supper
R


----------



## OResmerelda

rescued raccoon

N


----------



## grandmann

Nasty Names
S


----------



## ohsusana

Spotty Skin. N


----------



## grandmann

No Nasties
S


----------



## ohsusana

Satin Smooth. H


----------



## joanmary1

Horrid harridan

H


----------



## ohsusana

Nineteen ninety nine. E


----------



## joanmary1

Everlasting evening

G


----------



## ohsusana

Giant Goof. F


----------



## joanmary1

Fiery furnace

E


----------



## OResmerelda

elephant ear

R


----------



## joanmary1

Rusty roundabout

T


----------



## OResmerelda

tan tunic

C


----------



## joanmary1

Cubic column

N


----------



## grandmann

Night Nurses
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sugar Sweet. T


----------



## grandmann

Tropical Treat
T


----------



## ohsusana

Thursday Tomorrow. W


----------



## grandmann

What We Want When We Want
T


----------



## ohsusana

grandmann said:


> What We Want When We Want
> T


Good one Ann :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## ohsusana

Two ton Ted ( from ) Teddington.
N


----------



## joanmary1

ohsusana said:


> Two ton Ted ( from ) Teddington.
> N


I remember that - Benny Hill I think?

No No Nanette


----------



## ohsusana

Ernie eeh eeh. H
Yes Joan and he drove the fastest milk cart in the west.


----------



## Margot in FL

Hideous Highlights
S


----------



## joanmary1

Strawberry squash

H


----------



## OResmerelda

holding hands

S


----------



## grandmann

Social Status
S


----------



## joanmary1

Shrill sound

D


----------



## grandmann

Dog Discovered
D


----------



## ohsusana

Double Dutch. H


----------



## cavedwellersmum

hairy Harry
Next letter Y


----------



## grandmann

Your Yucky Yarn
N


----------



## sandj

Nice Night 

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Nickel Newspaper
R


----------



## grandmann

rusty rivets
S


----------



## cavedwellersmum

Seemingly Seamless 
S


----------



## grandmann

Same Street
T


----------



## OResmerelda

tiptoeing tarantula

A


----------



## ohsusana

Awful Arachnophobia. A


----------



## joanmary1

Any answers

S


----------



## ohsusana

School Satchel. L


----------



## joanmary1

Laundry lesson

N


----------



## ohsusana

Naughty Norman. N


----------



## joanmary1

Nice nutty nougat

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tempting Toblerone
E


----------



## grandmann

Enormous Effort
T


----------



## joanmary1

Terrible tuppenny treat

T


----------



## grandmann

The Two Travel Together
R


----------



## joanmary1

Riding roundabout

T


----------



## OResmerelda

turkey turnover

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rosy Red Radish. H


----------



## joanmary1

Hot horseradish

H


----------



## ohsusana

Highland Hilltop. P


----------



## Margot in FL

Plunging Porpoise
E


----------



## ohsusana

Escaping Eskimo. O


----------



## sandj

Only (in) Ohio 

O


----------



## Margot in FL

Oscillating Octopus
S


----------



## joanmary1

Scintillating scorpion

N


----------



## OResmerelda

neat newt

T


----------



## grandmann

Tough Talk
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kramer v Kramer. R


----------



## joanmary1

Rolls Royce

E


----------



## ohsusana

Early Evening. G


----------



## OResmerelda

glazed glass

S


----------



## ohsusana

Stars & Stripes. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sweet as sugar

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rock & Roll. L


----------



## joanmary1

Long and lanky

Y


----------



## OResmerelda

yonder yarn

N


----------



## ohsusana

Naughty Numbat. T


----------



## joanmary1

Three thousand

D


----------



## ohsusana

Diamond Dazzler. R


----------



## joanmary1

Rancid rhubarb

B


----------



## ohsusana

Boiled Broth. H


----------



## sandj

Happy Hobo 

O


----------



## ohsusana

Ongoing Opera. A


----------



## OResmerelda

annoying arachnid

D


----------



## ohsusana

Delightful Daffodil. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lily of Laguna

A


----------



## Margot in FL

Aurora Appearing
G


----------



## joanmary1

Going going gone!

E


----------



## OResmerelda

empty eggshell

L


----------



## joanmary1

Long lasting 

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Galloping Gelding
G


----------



## joanmary1

Gorgeous garden


N


----------



## ohsusana

Normal Norman. N


----------



## grandmann

Nearby Neighbor
R


----------



## Margot in FL

Ridiculous Rule
E


----------



## grandmann

Eating Eggplant
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tasty Tangerine. E


----------



## OResmerelda

eroded earth

H


----------



## ohsusana

Higher Hierarchy. Y


----------



## joanmary1

You and yours

S


----------



## ohsusana

Special Soap. P


----------



## joanmary1

Perfumed Pears

S


----------



## grandmann

Smaller Size
E


----------



## joanmary1

Exciting event

T


----------



## OResmerelda

twitter tweet

T


----------



## joanmary1

Thick thread

D


----------



## OResmerelda

dearly departed

D


----------



## grandmann

Deep Division
N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nearly New
W


----------



## grandmann

Women's Weekend
D


----------



## OResmerelda

dry desert

T


----------



## grandmann

Tough Task
K


----------



## ohsusana

Khaki Knickers. S


----------



## joanmary1

School sago

O


----------



## grandmann

Origin Obtained
D


----------



## joanmary1

Dinky Dachshund

D


----------



## OResmerelda

dark depths

S


----------



## joanmary1

Sticky situation 

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Naughty Novella
A


----------



## OResmerelda

atomic ants

S


----------



## grandmann

Staying Safe
E


----------



## ohsusana

Easy Enough. H


----------



## grandmann

Huge Help
P


----------



## OResmerelda

plastic parasol

L


----------



## ohsusana

Late Learner. R


----------



## OResmerelda

recently retired

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dreamy Days. S


----------



## grandmann

Sea Shores
S


----------



## ohsusana

Splish Splash. H


----------



## grandmann

Hula Hoop
P


----------



## OResmerelda

plentiful peaches

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Seafood Sampler
R


----------



## grandmann

Rescue Rates
S


----------



## ohsusana

Salty Squid. D


----------



## OResmerelda

dainty doily

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yacht. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tiresome Task
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kitties Kennel. L


----------



## sandj

Luckiest Lad 

D


----------



## grandmann

Daughter's Drama
A


----------



## ohsusana

Aunties Alarm. M


----------



## Margot in FL

Modern Music
C


----------



## grandmann

Chocolate Chip
P


----------



## OResmerelda

pork pate´

E


----------



## grandmann

Exciting Exercise
E


----------



## OResmerelda

exactly enough

H


----------



## ohsusana

Hopping High. H


----------



## OResmerelda

health hotline

E


----------



## grandmann

Easy Effort
T


----------



## ohsusana

Teary Toddler. R


----------



## grandmann

Robin Redbreast
T


----------



## OResmerelda

tame tiger

R


----------



## grandmann

running refrigerator
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rioting Roo. O


----------



## grandmann

Ominous Order
R


----------



## OResmerelda

return requested

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dr. Doolittle. E


----------



## Margot in FL

Easy Exit
T


----------



## grandmann

talking together
R


----------



## ohsusana

Really Raucous. S


----------



## grandmann

Smacking Sound
D


----------



## OResmerelda

deep depression

N


----------



## ohsusana

Neddy’s Nosebag. G


----------



## grandmann

Golden Glow
W


----------



## OResmerelda

wanton woman (now there's an old phrase)

N


----------



## grandmann

Nifty Nineties....S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sultry Sisters 
S


----------



## OResmerelda

strawberry soda

A


----------



## grandmann

Almond Alcohol
L


----------



## Margot in FL

Loyal Legion
N


----------



## OResmerelda

nimble nymph

H


----------



## grandmann

Horrendous Horror
R


----------



## Margot in FL

Recent Rally
Y


----------



## grandmann

Ying Yang
G


----------



## OResmerelda

greased grill

L


----------



## grandmann

Local Librarian
N


----------



## OResmerelda

notable novelist

T


----------



## ohsusana

Times Ten. N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nearly Nightfall
L


----------



## grandmann

Love Letter
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rare Ritual. L


----------



## grandmann

Local Libraries
S


----------



## OResmerelda

system shutdown

N


----------



## grandmann

Nothing Normal
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lounging Lazily. Y


----------



## grandmann

Years Younger
R


----------



## joanmary1

Rapid radio-signal

L


----------



## OResmerelda

lighted lamp

P


----------



## grandmann

People Panic
C


----------



## OResmerelda

crocheted cord

D


----------



## joanmary1

Double divan

N


----------



## grandmann

Nightmare Night
T


----------



## OResmerelda

tea time

E


----------



## grandmann

Entourage Effect
T


----------



## ohsusana

Typing This Today. Y


----------



## grandmann

Young Yak
K


----------



## ohsusana

Keeping Knowledgeable. E


----------



## grandmann

Enough was Enough
h


----------



## ohsusana

High Hill. L


----------



## OResmerelda

lusty laugh

H


----------



## ohsusana

Huge Hyena. A


----------



## OResmerelda

active armadillo

O


----------



## grandmann

Open Oysters
S


----------



## ohsusana

Shelling Scampi. I


----------



## grandmann

Italian Ice
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Easter Egg
G


----------



## grandmann

goose game
E


----------



## ohsusana

Erratic Earl. L


----------



## grandmann

Lessons Learned
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dawn delivery. Y


----------



## grandmann

Yes, Yearock
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kitchen Key. Y


----------



## OResmerelda

young yak

K


----------



## ohsusana

Kinky Kevin’s knitted knickers. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Seasoned Salt
T


----------



## grandmann

Teaching Traditions
S


----------



## OResmerelda

soba soup

P


----------



## grandmann

Pecan Pies
S


----------



## OResmerelda

Spanish speaking

G


----------



## grandmann

Giggling Girls
S


----------



## ohsusana

Seeking sanitizer. ( hand ).
R


----------



## grandmann

Request Recommended
D


----------



## OResmerelda

docile deer

R


----------



## grandmann

Requested Rates
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sponsoring School. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lonesome life

E


----------



## ohsusana

Empty Employment. T


----------



## joanmary1

Treacle tart

T


----------



## grandmann

Thursday's Treat
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tipperary trail 

L


----------



## OResmerelda

loaded linguini

I


----------



## Margot in FL

Inuit Igloo
O


----------



## ohsusana

Inferior Images. S


----------



## grandmann

On & Off
F


----------



## Margot in FL

Fried Fare
E


----------



## OResmerelda

elegant entryway

Y


----------



## grandmann

Youngest Yokozuna
A


----------



## joanmary1

Yip yippee 

E


----------



## grandmann

elders especially
y


----------



## OResmerelda

aerobic activities

S


----------



## ohsusana

Stunning Sunset. T


----------



## grandmann

Then That's That
T


----------



## OResmerelda

tremendous thunderstorm

M


----------



## grandmann

Making Music
C


----------



## OResmerelda

certain catastrophe

E


----------



## grandmann

electric eel
L


----------



## OResmerelda

lacerated liver

R


----------



## grandmann

Running Round 
D


----------



## OResmerelda

dedicated dermatologist

T


----------



## ohsusana

Teary Teenager. R


----------



## joanmary1

Rampaging rhinoceros

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Salmon Swimming
G


----------



## grandmann

Go Go Girl
L


----------



## OResmerelda

Lincoln Lawyer

R


----------



## grandmann

Rip Roaring
G


----------



## joanmary1

Green grapes

S


----------



## OResmerelda

slow slug

G


----------



## grandmann

Goggle Glasses
S


----------



## ohsusana

Scented Soap. P


----------



## grandmann

Playing Pieces
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sweet Syrup. P


----------



## grandmann

Pink Pickup
P


----------



## ohsusana

Pink Pants. S


----------



## joanmary1

Scarlet scanties!

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sexy siren. N


----------



## joanmary1

Naughty naughty!!

Y


----------



## grandmann

joanmary1 said:


> Naughty naughty!!
> 
> Y


Yes, Y???? 
Y


----------



## OResmerelda

yearling yak

K


----------



## grandmann

Kitty Kindness
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Simple Simon
N


----------



## sandj

Never No 

O


----------



## joanmary1

Oval opal

L


----------



## grandmann

Our Overflow
W


----------



## joanmary1

Wishing well

L


----------



## grandmann

Lavender Lotions
S


----------



## joanmary1

Salmon and shrimp

P


----------



## grandmann

Peter Piper picked a peck of Pickles 
Have your choice
S, R, D or K


----------



## joanmary1

Sister Susie's sewing shirts for Scottish soldiers

S G R or H


----------



## OResmerelda

salty soy sauce

Y or E (Sorry, not much of a choice, is it?)


----------



## grandmann

Young Ernie & Elizabeth yield eight eggs
G, E, H, D, T or S


----------



## OResmerelda

LOL

strawberry shortcake

E


----------



## grandmann

Easy Effort
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tantalising Tulip. P


----------



## grandmann

Pineapple Preserves
S


----------



## ohsusana

Savoury Spread. D


----------



## joanmary1

Double dividend

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dainty Dish. H


----------



## joanmary1

Happy hat

T


----------



## grandmann

Tradition Top-hat
T


----------



## joanmary1

Trout tickling

G


----------



## OResmerelda

genus giraffa

A


----------



## joanmary1

Aquarium Angelfish

H


----------



## grandmann

Haunted Houses
S


----------



## OResmerelda

soy sprouts

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sesame Street. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Trapped Turtle
E


----------



## sandj

Early Emily 

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yodelling Yobbo. O


----------



## grandmann

One Out-break
K


----------



## ohsusana

Keen Kayaker. R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rollicking Roustabout
T


----------



## boring knit

twenty two


O


----------



## OResmerelda

obese orangutan

N


----------



## joanmary1

No nonsense

E


----------



## OResmerelda

evade entrapment

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tough Talk. K


----------



## OResmerelda

kicking kangaroo

O


----------



## grandmann

Oozing Oreo
O


----------



## ohsusana

Overall Ok. K


----------



## grandmann

Kudos, Kindness
S


----------



## ohsusana

Special & Spiritual. L


----------



## grandmann

Ladies Luncheon
N


----------



## ohsusana

Newsworthy News. S


----------



## grandmann

Spring Sun
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nice Nails. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sandy shore

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Empty Eggcup
P


----------



## OResmerelda

professional pirate

E


----------



## grandmann

Everybody Effort
T


----------



## OResmerelda

torqued turnbuckles

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Suspicious Sign
N


----------



## joanmary1

Sailing ship

P


----------



## OResmerelda

perilous precipice

E


----------



## grandmann

Easter Egg
G


----------



## OResmerelda

gulping goldfish

H


----------



## grandmann

Hip Hop
P


----------



## joanmary1

Penelope pit-stop

P


----------



## grandmann

Playful Pup
P


----------



## joanmary1

Pink petticoat

T


----------



## joanmary1

joanmary1 said:


> Purple petticoat
> 
> T


----------



## grandmann

Time Ticking
G


----------



## ohsusana

Golden Garter. R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rarely Resting
G


----------



## grandmann

Glowing Girl
L


----------



## OResmerelda

lazy lion

N


----------



## grandmann

No Night-life
E


----------



## OResmerelda

elderly emu

U


----------



## ohsusana

Understanding Unions. S


----------



## grandmann

Strict Structures
S


----------



## ohsusana

Swiftly Striding. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Giggling Girls
S


----------



## grandmann

Same Shoes
S


----------



## joanmary1

Spicy soup

P


----------



## grandmann

Playful Plop
P


----------



## joanmary1

Parsnip puree

E


----------



## grandmann

Eagle Eyed
D


----------



## joanmary1

Dirty dancing

G


----------



## grandmann

Gorgeous Gem
M


----------



## ohsusana

Magnificent Mum. M


----------



## Margot in FL

Modern Mermaid
D


----------



## grandmann

Doorway Dangli
I


----------



## OResmerelda

initial invitation

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nesting Nightjar. R


----------



## OResmerelda

raucous rabble

E


----------



## ohsusana

Enormous Earlobes. S


----------



## joanmary1

Suave sophistication

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nifty Noodles. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sixty stitches

S


----------



## grandmann

Slip Sliding
G


----------



## joanmary1

Greedy gremlin

N


----------



## OResmerelda

nylon netting

G


----------



## joanmary1

Gleaming glow

W


----------



## Margot in FL

Weary World
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dirty Dog. G


----------



## grandmann

Giant Gator
R


----------



## ohsusana

Randy Rooster. R


----------



## grandmann

Rabble Rouser
R


----------



## grandmann

Rabble Rouser
R


----------



## ohsusana

Red Raincoat. T


----------



## joanmary1

Torn trousers

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Simple Stitch
H


----------



## joanmary1

High haystack

K


----------



## OResmerelda

knobby knees

S


----------



## grandmann

Split Second
D


----------



## OResmerelda

digging dog

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Grimacing Gargoyle 
E


----------



## OResmerelda

eating edam

M


----------



## joanmary1

My messenger

R


----------



## OResmerelda

religious rant

T


----------



## grandmann

Tail Twitch
H


----------



## OResmerelda

heavily herbed

D


----------



## grandmann

Daintily Devoured
D


----------



## joanmary1

Honorary housekeeper

R


----------



## grandmann

Request Refund
D


----------



## joanmary1

Doubtful debt

T


----------



## grandmann

Typical Trek
K


----------



## OResmerelda

keep kissing

G


----------



## ohsusana

Grey Gloves. S


----------



## sandj

Sunny Sunday 

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yucky Yokes
S


----------



## ohsusana

Slimy Snail. L


----------



## Margot in FL

Little Lady
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Young Yak. K


----------



## grandmann

Kid's Kiss
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sticky sauce

E


----------



## ohsusana

Escaping Elk. K


----------



## joanmary1

Keeping Koalas

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sipping Soda
A


----------



## joanmary1

Animal antics

S


----------



## OResmerelda

sunflower seed

D


----------



## grandmann

double dip
P


----------



## OResmerelda

purple python

N


----------



## grandmann

Nothing Nowhere
E


----------



## OResmerelda

escalloped escargot

T


----------



## grandmann

Tip Top
P


----------



## OResmerelda

plain panic

C


----------



## grandmann

City Children
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nervous Nomad. D


----------



## Margot in FL

Dry Desert
T


----------



## grandmann

Tractor Trailer
R


----------



## ohsusana

Roaring Radio. O


----------



## grandmann

one o'clock
K


----------



## OResmerelda

kosher kebab

B


----------



## grandmann

Bubble Bath
H


----------



## OResmerelda

hot harissa

A


----------



## ohsusana

Aussie Accent. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tomato terrine

E


----------



## ohsusana

Enormous Egg. G


----------



## joanmary1

Giant giraffes

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Swimming Seal
L


----------



## joanmary1

Long lines

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Short Stack
K


----------



## joanmary1

King's kayak

K


----------



## OResmerelda

key knowledge

E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra eggs

S


----------



## grandmann

Expressing Emphasis
S


----------



## grandmann

Soggy Sandwich
H


----------



## OResmerelda

shined shoes

S


----------



## grandmann

Small Stuff
F


----------



## OResmerelda

frequent frogger

R


----------



## joanmary1

Robust rover

R


----------



## grandmann

Repairing Roof
F


----------



## joanmary1

Fried fish

H


----------



## sandj

Hubba Hubba 

A


----------



## Margot in FL

Advanced Age
E


----------



## grandmann

Early Evening
G


----------



## ohsusana

Ground Ginger. R


----------



## grandmann

Road Runner
R


----------



## ohsusana

Red Rhododendrons. S


----------



## OResmerelda

sweet 'n' sour

R


----------



## ohsusana

Raspberry Ripple. E


----------



## joanmary1

Enormous eclair

R


----------



## grandmann

Rickety Rack
K


----------



## OResmerelda

killer kippers

S


----------



## joanmary1

Smoked salmon

N


----------



## OResmerelda

new narcissi 

I


----------



## grandmann

Impressive Idea
A


----------



## OResmerelda

affected area

A


----------



## grandmann

Allowing Air
R


----------



## OResmerelda

reactor radiation

N


----------



## joanmary1

Natty nails

S


----------



## grandmann

Short Supply
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yappity yap

P


----------



## grandmann

Pied Piper
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rapid Rain. N


----------



## grandmann

Normal Night
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tidy Throughout. T


----------



## OResmerelda

turkey tacos

S


----------



## ohsusana

Striped Suit. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tiny tot

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tea towel. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lemon lozenges

S


----------



## ohsusana

Secret Signal. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lonesome Llama

A


----------



## Margot in FL

Appropriate Adjective
E


----------



## ohsusana

Exotic Event. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tickling for trout

T


----------



## grandmann

Tie This Together
R


----------



## Margot in FL

Raging Roo
O


----------



## OResmerelda

original opinion

N


----------



## joanmary1

New negligee

E


----------



## OResmerelda

elegant ermines

S


----------



## grandmann

Stocked Shelves
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sashaying Seductively
Y


----------



## grandmann

Yucky Year (2020)
R


----------



## OResmerelda

rational reason

N


----------



## joanmary1

Nutty nougat

T


----------



## ohsusana

Topsy Turvy. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yap yap

P


----------



## ohsusana

Paddle Pop. P


----------



## joanmary1

Pink popcorn

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nutty Nougat. T


----------



## joanmary1

Twenty toes

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sailing Ship. P


----------



## joanmary1

Potato pie

E


----------



## ohsusana

Eating Everything. G


----------



## grandmann

Guidance Group
P


----------



## Margot in FL

Pink Poppy
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow Yacht


----------



## grandmann

Tight Tie
E


----------



## OResmerelda

eating emmenthaler (cheese)

R


----------



## joanmary1

Rosy rouge

E


----------



## grandmann

Even-tempered Effect
T


----------



## OResmerelda

turkey turd

D


----------



## grandmann

Dearest Dear
R


----------



## Margot in FL

Ridiculous Rigout
T


----------



## grandmann

Tongue Tied
D


----------



## ohsusana

Daily Diet. T


----------



## Margot in FL

True Tales
S


----------



## ohsusana

Someone Special. L


----------



## grandmann

Lost Love
E


----------



## ohsusana

Evocative Emotion. N


----------



## joanmary1

Natty notion


N


----------



## ohsusana

Nasty News. S


----------



## joanmary1

Suede shoes

S


----------



## OResmerelda

spicy salami

I


----------



## Margot in FL

Indiscreet Individual
L


----------



## joanmary1

Lovely lilies

S


----------



## grandmann

Sweet Song
G


----------



## joanmary1

Great Gatsby

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yarning Yesterday. Y


----------



## grandmann

Youngberry, Yummy
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yodelling Youngster. R


----------



## OResmerelda

regional referendum

M


----------



## ohsusana

Making Music. C


----------



## joanmary1

Chanting chorus

S


----------



## grandmann

Seven Singers
S


----------



## joanmary1

Seasonal solo

O


----------



## grandmann

Only Option
N


----------



## joanmary1

New nobility

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yoga, yesterday 
Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yawning Youngster
R


----------



## joanmary1

Relegated regiment

T


----------



## grandmann

Two Teeth
H


----------



## joanmary1

Hairy Hare

E


----------



## grandmann

Energized Eyes
S


----------



## OResmerelda

sliced serrano (pepper)

O


----------



## grandmann

OK, Okidoki
I


----------



## joanmary1

Icy icecream M


----------



## OResmerelda

mysterious mission

N


----------



## grandmann

Not Now
W


----------



## ohsusana

Well whenever. R


----------



## sandj

Rocking Robin 

N


----------



## OResmerelda

naughty newspaper

R


----------



## grandmann

Raptor Rush
H


----------



## OResmerelda

hate honeydew

W


----------



## ohsusana

Wide Willy warmer. R :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## grandmann

ohsusana said:


> Wide Willy warmer. R :sm12: :sm09:


Runt Rejection
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nicely Nestling. G


----------



## joanmary1

grandmann said:


> Runt Rejection
> N


Naughty naughty!

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Young Yob. B


----------



## joanmary1

Burst balloon 

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nightly News
S


----------



## OResmerelda

seared scampi

I


----------



## grandmann

Isolation Indoors (raining today, Easter Sunday)
S


----------



## OResmerelda

spaghetti squash

H


----------



## grandmann

Hippity Hop
P


----------



## ohsusana

Powerful Punch. H


----------



## Margot in FL

Harp Harmony
Y


----------



## grandmann

Yorkie Yap
P


----------



## ohsusana

Poddies Peas. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sassy Susie
E


----------



## grandmann

Easter Egg
G


----------



## OResmerelda

giant gyrfalcon

N


----------



## grandmann

Nighty Night
T


----------



## ohsusana

Terrible Times. S


----------



## OResmerelda

so surprised

D


----------



## ohsusana

Darling Daughter. R


----------



## joanmary1

Rampant rhino

O


----------



## ohsusana

‘ orrible odour. R


----------



## joanmary1

Rancid rhubarb

B


----------



## ohsusana

Buttered butter beans. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sherbet sweetie

E


----------



## ohsusana

Enticing Eclairs. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sugary sweets

S


----------



## ohsusana

Silk Scarf. F


----------



## joanmary1

Fine fabric

C


----------



## grandmann

Chocolate Cupcakes
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Syncopated Song
G


----------



## joanmary1

Green gaberdine

E


----------



## grandmann

Eating Everything
G


----------



## joanmary1

Grand gardens

S


----------



## OResmerelda

Saturday special

L


----------



## joanmary1

Last lesson

N


----------



## OResmerelda

nose numb

B


----------



## joanmary1

Bubble bath

H


----------



## OResmerelda

huge hug

G


----------



## grandmann

Not New
W


----------



## joanmary1

Why oh why!

Y


----------



## OResmerelda

your yurt

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Terrible Translation
N


----------



## OResmerelda

new number

R


----------



## ohsusana

Retro Radio. O


----------



## grandmann

Olive Oil....L


----------



## OResmerelda

lemon-scented lotion

N


----------



## ohsusana

New Nail. L


----------



## joanmary1

Long legged ladybird

D


----------



## ohsusana

Donkeys Doo Doo. O


----------



## joanmary1

Odd obese ostrich 


H


----------



## grandmann

Hard Hit Hospital
L


----------



## OResmerelda

long, light ladder

R


----------



## grandmann

Rapid Reading Review
W


----------



## OResmerelda

worry wart

T

(when I scroll up I see this is supposed to be the double one, right?)


----------



## joanmary1

Two times


S


----------



## OResmerelda

simple sandwich

H


----------



## sandj

High Hopes 

S


----------



## OResmerelda

sore shin

N


----------



## grandmann

Norman Need
D


----------



## Margot in FL

Direct Deposit
T


----------



## OResmerelda

tiny tyrannosaurus

S


----------



## joanmary1

Down the drain

N


----------



## ohsusana

Niggling Numbness. S


----------



## joanmary1

Shining sun

N


----------



## ohsusana

Naughty Numbat. T


----------



## joanmary1

Train time table

E


----------



## ohsusana

Eventually Everyone Escaped. D


----------



## joanmary1

Don't doubt

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Toddler Tantrum
M


----------



## grandmann

Many Memories
S


----------



## joanmary1

Shiny surface

E


----------



## grandmann

Exceptional Estate
E


----------



## OResmerelda

European elm

M


----------



## grandmann

Minted Multi-Millionaire (your choice I or E)


----------



## ohsusana

Eerie Echo. O


----------



## grandmann

Oh, Okidoki
I


----------



## Margot in FL

Illicit Incident
T


----------



## grandmann

Tree Trunk
K


----------



## ohsusana

Khaki Kayak. K


----------



## grandmann

Kerosene Kiln
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nice Neighbours. S


----------



## OResmerelda

several sheep

P


----------



## ohsusana

Performing Panda. A


----------



## joanmary1

Angels above

E


----------



## ohsusana

Eating Everything. G


----------



## grandmann

green grapes
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sweet Sharon-fruit

T


----------



## OResmerelda

terrific tsunami

I


----------



## grandmann

Instinctively Ignore
E


----------



## OResmerelda

electric elevator

R


----------



## grandmann

Reader Review
W


----------



## ohsusana

Worldwide Web. B


----------



## Margot in FL

Blaspheming Bigot
T


----------



## grandmann

Tomato Tortellini
I


----------



## OResmerelda

interesting interview

W


----------



## ohsusana

Worried Weirdo. O


----------



## grandmann

Obviously, Open
N


----------



## ohsusana

Neutered Newt. T


----------



## grandmann

Trying Times
S


----------



## ohsusana

Summertime Salad. D


----------



## joanmary1

Dainty dancer


R


----------



## ohsusana

Rusty Railing. G


----------



## joanmary1

Gregarious gorgon

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nifty Nev. v


----------



## joanmary1

Victory Vs

S


----------



## ohsusana

Seasoned Sailor. R


----------



## joanmary1

Rapid runner

R


----------



## grandmann

rearrange rows
S


----------



## joanmary1

Slipped stitches

S


----------



## OResmerelda

sirloin steak

K


----------



## Margot in FL

Kowloon Kedgeree
E


----------



## grandmann

Effervescent Entertaining
G


----------



## ohsusana

Golden Goblet. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Traveling Tailor
R


----------



## OResmerelda

retro refrigerator

R


----------



## grandmann

Reading Review
W


----------



## ohsusana

Wise Wisdom. M


----------



## joanmary1

MacKays marmalade

E


----------



## ohsusana

Earthy Essence. E


----------



## joanmary1

Eccentric elf

F


----------



## Margot in FL

Fickle Fellow
W


----------



## grandmann

Warm Weather
R


----------



## joanmary1

Rascally rabbit

T


----------



## grandmann

Traditional Trousseau
U


----------



## joanmary1

Unusual undies 

S


----------



## OResmerelda

scared seal

L


----------



## joanmary1

Lively lion

N


----------



## OResmerelda

nesting nuthatch

H


----------



## grandmann

Hula Hoop
P


----------



## OResmerelda

personal planner

R


----------



## sandj

Remember Raggie (Candy Bar)


----------



## joanmary1

Eerie echo

O


----------



## OResmerelda

extraordinary elk

K


----------



## joanmary1

Keen knitter

R


----------



## sandj

Run Rush 

H


----------



## grandmann

sandj said:


> Run Rush
> 
> H


Could this be from the movie August Rush? 
movie that is being played over and over, saw it once it was good but why does the channels play the same movies over and over.


----------



## grandmann

Huge Hole
E


----------



## OResmerelda

early election

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nerdy Nincompoop. P


----------



## Margot in FL

Pointelle Petticoat
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tartan Trousers. S


----------



## OResmerelda

sleek silhouette

E


----------



## grandmann

Extra Entertaining
G


----------



## OResmerelda

granite gateways

S


----------



## grandmann

Something Stupid
D


----------



## OResmerelda

dog doctor

R


----------



## grandmann

Ragged Ruff
F


----------



## OResmerelda

featured film

M


----------



## grandmann

Many More Months
S


----------



## OResmerelda

skinny shark

K


----------



## grandmann

Kind Karma
A


----------



## OResmerelda

avenging angel

L


----------



## grandmann

Life Lesson
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nice Night. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tuesday treat

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tomorrow’s Target. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tomorrow’s Tornadoes
S


----------



## joanmary1

Spiral staircase

E


----------



## grandmann

Expert Exchange
E


----------



## OResmerelda

eagle egg

G


----------



## grandmann

Graceful Greeting
G


----------



## ohsusana

Gorgeous Grandma. A


----------



## grandmann

Arms Akimbo
O


----------



## ohsusana

Outside Opera. A


----------



## grandmann

Andre' Rieu's Audiences
S


----------



## joanmary1

Skipping school

L


----------



## ohsusana

Licking Lollipop. P


----------



## joanmary1

Pease pudding

G


----------



## ohsusana

Giant Gobstopper. R


----------



## joanmary1

Raging rainstorm (not here)

M


----------



## boring knit

muddy meadow (not here thankfully having lovely sunny days)


----------



## ohsusana

Willy Wonka. A ( I fancy some chocolate now ).


----------



## Margot in FL

Awful Afternoon 
N


----------



## joanmary1

Nice nap

P


----------



## grandmann

Pitter Patter
R


----------



## joanmary1

Ric rac

C


----------



## grandmann

Coffee Cup
P


----------



## joanmary1

Pink petticoat

T


----------



## grandmann

Tie Tightly Together
R


----------



## joanmary1

Roy Rogers

S


----------



## grandmann

joanmary1 said:


> Roy Rogers
> 
> S


Joan I'm little confused I don't know if I'm on a double or triple? Looks like this will be a double :sm02:

Smug Smiles
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sun shine

E 

12 is double and 13 is triple Ann :sm11:


----------



## OResmerelda

earnest endeavor

R


----------



## grandmann

Royal Raspberries (love raspberries, felt like royalty having them with my cereal this morning)
S


----------



## OResmerelda

sick serviceman

N


----------



## boring knit

naughty nuns

S


----------



## grandmann

Stainless Steel
L


----------



## boring knit

licking lollies.


S


----------



## grandmann

Simply Smiling
G


----------



## OResmerelda

grateful grandma

A


----------



## joanmary1

Abbey abbess

S


----------



## grandmann

Something Stupid
D


----------



## ohsusana

Daily Digest. T


----------



## OResmerelda

telescoping tripod

D


----------



## ohsusana

Double Dip. P


----------



## OResmerelda

plush pocketbook

K


----------



## Margot in FL

Krispy Kreme
E


----------



## grandmann

Expanded Eligibility
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Young & Youthful. L


----------



## grandmann

Live Life
E


----------



## ohsusana

Excitingly Eventful. L


----------



## grandmann

Legion Lockdown
N


----------



## ohsusana

New necktie. E


----------



## joanmary1

Enjoy exercise

E


----------



## ohsusana

Eventful Evening. G


----------



## joanmary1

Good grief

F


----------



## ohsusana

Forgotten Farthings. S


----------



## joanmary1

Shiny sixpence

E


----------



## ohsusana

Extra Earnings. S


----------



## sandj

Shelter Shock 

K


----------



## joanmary1

Kurly kale

E


----------



## ohsusana

English Earl. L


----------



## joanmary1

London lass

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Silly Sausage
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eating eclairs

S


----------



## grandmann

Silly Stories
S


----------



## OResmerelda

surprise surrender

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rotund Reptile
E


----------



## OResmerelda

eating edam (cheese)

M


----------



## Margot in FL

Making Money
Y


----------



## boring knit

yellow yacht

T


----------



## joanmary1

Topsy turvy

Y


----------



## OResmerelda

you're yelling

G


----------



## grandmann

Good Grief
F


----------



## OResmerelda

foolish friend

D


----------



## joanmary1

Droopy daffodil

L


----------



## Margot in FL

Lovely Lilies
S


----------



## joanmary1

Shapely shrub

B


----------



## grandmann

bubble bath
H


----------



## OResmerelda

husband's hobby

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yellow Yolk
K


----------



## OResmerelda

kind kidding

G


----------



## grandmann

Go-cart Games
S


----------



## OResmerelda

slender stick

K


----------



## grandmann

Kind Karma
A


----------



## Margot in FL

Amazing Adventure
E


----------



## ohsusana

Early Email. L


----------



## grandmann

Long Lasting
G


----------



## OResmerelda

gracious gentleman

N


----------



## ohsusana

Napping Nephew. W


----------



## joanmary1

Washing windows

S


----------



## ohsusana

Small Stuff. F


----------



## joanmary1

Fried fish

H


----------



## ohsusana

Halibut & Haddock. K


----------



## joanmary1

Kipper kedgeree

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Kicking Kangaroo
O


----------



## Margot in FL

Early Eagle
E


----------



## joanmary1

Odd overlap

P


----------



## grandmann

Pick Pockets
S


----------



## OResmerelda

steak sauce

E


----------



## grandmann

Easing Effect
T


----------



## joanmary1

Twist and turn

N


----------



## OResmerelda

nesting nuthatch

H


----------



## grandmann

Haunted Houses
S


----------



## joanmary1

Hammy hamster

R


----------



## grandmann

Remaining Resource
E


----------



## joanmary1

Elastic edging

G


----------



## grandmann

grateful grandma
A


----------



## joanmary1

Ancient artefacts

S


----------



## grandmann

Social Scene
E


----------



## OResmerelda

egregious error

R


----------



## grandmann

road runner
R


----------



## OResmerelda

retro refrigerator

R


----------



## grandmann

Reset Roster
R


----------



## ohsusana

Riverside Reeds. S


----------



## joanmary1

Suburb survey

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Youngsters Yelling. G


----------



## joanmary1

Galloping goat

T


----------



## ohsusana

Top & Tail. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lop lolly

Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Youngster Yelling
G


----------



## joanmary1

Ground ginger

R


----------



## OResmerelda

rotor rotating

G


----------



## joanmary1

Grinding ginger

R


----------



## OResmerelda

road rally

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yielding yolk

K


----------



## grandmann

Yellow Yoyo
O


----------



## OResmerelda

olive oil

L


----------



## joanmary1

Lively lad

D


----------



## grandmann

Daily Duties
S


----------



## OResmerelda

sea snake

E


----------



## grandmann

electric eel
L


----------



## joanmary1

luscious lemon

N


----------



## ohsusana

New Normal. L


----------



## grandmann

Lavender Lotion
N


----------



## sandj

New Now 

W


----------



## grandmann

Work Week
K


----------



## sandj

Knitted Kitty 

Y


----------



## OResmerelda

yearly yardwork

K


----------



## ohsusana

King Kong. G


----------



## grandmann

Great Grub
B


----------



## OResmerelda

bigger bird

D


----------



## ohsusana

Daintily Dab. B


----------



## joanmary1

Blue boy

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow yacht. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tweeting throstle

U


----------



## ohsusana

Excitable Emperor. R


----------



## joanmary1

Raising a riot

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tea Time
E


----------



## joanmary1

Exciting evening

(One day!)

G


----------



## grandmann

Gorgeous Gown (a time in the past)
N


----------



## OResmerelda

need nutrition

N


----------



## grandmann

Novel, Nonfiction
N


----------



## joanmary1

New noticeboard

D


----------



## OResmerelda

delicious diet

T


----------



## grandmann

Think Twice (about having that second piece)
E :sm02:


----------



## joanmary1

Extra elastic 

C


----------



## grandmann

Curious Company
Y


----------



## boring knit

Yummy yoghurt


T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tasty Tortellini
I


----------



## grandmann

International In-stores
S


----------



## ohsusana

Supermarket Special. L


----------



## grandmann

Left Leg
G


----------



## Margot in FL

Going Galavanting
G


----------



## grandmann

Gagging Gestures
S


----------



## OResmerelda

seared sushi

I


----------



## grandmann

Increasingly Intrigued
D


----------



## OResmerelda

dead deer

R


----------



## grandmann

Reindeer Run
N


----------



## OResmerelda

nylon net

T


----------



## grandmann

Tow Truck
K


----------



## ohsusana

Keep Keen. N


----------



## joanmary1

New notion


N


----------



## OResmerelda

nightly nausea

A


----------



## joanmary1

Adams apple 

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Eagle’s Eyrie
E


----------



## joanmary1

Early escape

E


----------



## ohsusana

Elephants Ears. S


----------



## grandmann

Small Sniff
F


----------



## ohsusana

Funny Fellow. W


----------



## grandmann

Washing Window
W


----------



## Margot in FL

Weeping Willow
W


----------



## grandmann

We Withdrew
W


----------



## ohsusana

West Wicklow. W


----------



## OResmerelda

Whoa! Look at all those Ws!!

want wine

E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra energetic

C


----------



## Margot in FL

Concertina Carols
S


----------



## grandmann

Sea Serpent
T


----------



## boring knit

testing times



S


----------



## grandmann

Split Second
D


----------



## joanmary1

Deceased Dodo

O


----------



## grandmann

Only Option
N


----------



## OResmerelda

nibble nuts

S


----------



## grandmann

Standard Scales
S


----------



## joanmary1

Summer school

L


----------



## grandmann

Life Lite
E


----------



## joanmary1

Everyday event

T


----------



## grandmann

Tie Two
O


----------



## joanmary1

Opening overture

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Eerie Ending
G


----------



## grandmann

Gee Golly
Y


----------



## OResmerelda

yearly yield

D


----------



## grandmann

Desperate Days
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sultry Summers
S


----------



## grandmann

Space Show
W


----------



## ohsusana

Wild Widow. W


----------



## grandmann

Widower's Wheelbarrow
W


----------



## ohsusana

Working Window. W


----------



## grandmann

Weeping Willow
W


----------



## ohsusana

Where’s Warsaw. W


----------



## joanmary1

Washing window


W


----------



## ohsusana

Which Window ?
W


----------



## Margot in FL

Wool-lined Wellingtons 
S


----------



## joanmary1

Suede sandals

S


----------



## OResmerelda

soft sofa

A


----------



## joanmary1

Antique antimacassar

R


----------



## grandmann

Record Rain-fall
L


----------



## joanmary1

Lemon lily

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yah, Yarn
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nice Neighbours. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Summer Sunshine
E


----------



## grandmann

Excellent Equipment
T


----------



## OResmerelda

tuppenny treat

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny Town. N


----------



## OResmerelda

new nebula

A


----------



## ohsusana

Arithmetic & Algebra. A


----------



## joanmary1

Abel's abacus

S


----------



## ohsusana

Smoked salmon. N


----------



## joanmary1

Naughty nephew

W


----------



## ohsusana

Willy Wonka. A


----------



## joanmary1

Active anteater

R


----------



## ohsusana

Racing Rabbits. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Shiny Shilling
G


----------



## OResmerelda

gaping grave

E


----------



## grandmann

Easily Extract
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tractor tyres

S


----------



## grandmann

Storytelling Skill
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lilac Leggings. S


----------



## grandmann

Summer Storm
M


----------



## ohsusana

Mint Marshmallow. W


----------



## grandmann

Wagon Wheel
L


----------



## ohsusana

Loud Laugh. H


----------



## grandmann

Hem Haud
D


----------



## OResmerelda

drastic development

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tow Truck. K


----------



## joanmary1

Keltic kelpie

E


----------



## ohsusana

Eagle eye. E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra eggcup

P


----------



## ohsusana

Powder Puff. F


----------



## Margot in FL

French Fries
S


----------



## grandmann

Summer Skies
S


----------



## joanmary1

Strawberry sponge

E


----------



## grandmann

Expecting Emergency
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Young Yaffle 

E


----------



## grandmann

Energy Ebb


----------



## joanmary1

bouncy bobble


E


----------



## grandmann

You seem to like the letter E maybe next time could you try for another letter. I know you can do better than a Y or E The game seem more interesting when one gets maybe a B doesn't It. 

Eagle Eye
E


----------



## joanmary1

grandmann said:


> You seem to like the letter E maybe next time could you try for another letter. I know you can do better than a Y or E The game seem more interesting when one gets maybe a B doesn't It.
> 
> Eagle Eye
> E


E seems to be a very common word ending!

Easy ebb

B


----------



## OResmerelda

blood blister

R


----------



## joanmary1

Red racquet

T


----------



## OResmerelda

rent relief

F


----------



## grandmann

False Freesia
A


----------



## OResmerelda

amazing axolotl

L


----------



## grandmann

Little Lizard
D


----------



## sandj

Dunkin Donuts 

S


----------



## grandmann

Simple Sentence
E


----------



## OResmerelda

emerging earthworm

M


----------



## grandmann

Mother's Milk
K


----------



## OResmerelda

kinked knot

T


----------



## joanmary1

Trusted train

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nothing New
W


----------



## grandmann

Windy Weather
R


----------



## joanmary1

Rubber ring

G


----------



## grandmann

Golden Glow
W


----------



## joanmary1

Wet wipes

S


----------



## grandmann

Snotty Smiles
S


----------



## OResmerelda

grandmann said:


> Snotty Smiles
> S


LOL!

swarthy skin

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Natural Neophyte
E


----------



## OResmerelda

energetic ermine

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Escaped Ewe
E


----------



## OResmerelda

empty ewer

R


----------



## grandmann

Red River
R


----------



## OResmerelda

ramshackle ruin

N


----------



## grandmann

Napping Nephew
W


----------



## OResmerelda

whirling waltz

Z!


----------



## grandmann

Zip Zap (That was a Fun One Z :sm24: )

P


----------



## Margot in FL

Pink Poppy
Y


----------



## grandmann

Yellow Yarn (y :sm25: )
N


----------



## OResmerelda

nobody needs ('Y')

S


----------



## joanmary1

Sticky stuff

F


----------



## Margot in FL

Fond Farewell
L


----------



## grandmann

Low Level
L


----------



## joanmary1

Legal law

W


----------



## OResmerelda

worrying wart

T


----------



## grandmann

Tried Together
R


----------



## OResmerelda

relaxed reaction

N


----------



## grandmann

No Name
E


----------



## Margot in FL

East End
D


----------



## grandmann

Dead Drop
P


----------



## OResmerelda

party pooper

R


----------



## joanmary1

Rapid replies

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sunny Skies
S


----------



## grandmann

Safe School
L


----------



## joanmary1

London Lass

S


----------



## grandmann

Short Stories
S


----------



## OResmerelda

sarcastic saying

G


----------



## grandmann

Good Giggle
E


----------



## OResmerelda

everything's extra

A


----------



## grandmann

An Agenda
A


----------



## OResmerelda

ancient amphora

A


----------



## grandmann

Animal Arena
A


----------



## OResmerelda

arctic Alaska

A


----------



## grandmann

Arduous Area
A


----------



## OResmerelda

Aida aria

A


----------



## grandmann

About America
A


----------



## OResmerelda

acute angina

A


----------



## grandmann

Asian Areca
A


----------



## OResmerelda

arid Atacama (desert in Chile)

A


----------



## grandmann

Adventurous Alabama
A


----------



## joanmary1

Alpine alpaca

A


----------



## OResmerelda

ate arugula

A


----------



## joanmary1

Absent academic

C


----------



## Margot in FL

Crushed Cranberries 
S


----------



## joanmary1

Spiral stair

R


----------



## grandmann

Relenting Roar
R


----------



## OResmerelda

respectful request

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Turbulent Times
S


----------



## joanmary1

***** 'n span

N


----------



## grandmann

Nice Neighborhood
D


----------



## OResmerelda

detailed drawing

G


----------



## grandmann

Good Guys
S


----------



## joanmary1

Snow shoes

S


----------



## OResmerelda

summer squash

H


----------



## joanmary1

Hip hop

P


----------



## OResmerelda

perfect parent

T


----------



## joanmary1

Tea taster

R


----------



## grandmann

Real Rush
H


----------



## OResmerelda

ham hash

H


----------



## grandmann

His Health
H


----------



## joanmary1

Hawthorn heath

H


----------



## ohsusana

Helping Hand. D


----------



## Margot in FL

Dreadful Day
Y


----------



## grandmann

Yucky "Y" yarn
N


----------



## joanmary1

Notice nice nobleman 

N


----------



## grandmann

Nothing New
W


----------



## OResmerelda

wasted weekend

D


----------



## grandmann

Dollar Donation
N


----------



## OResmerelda

neck narrow

W


----------



## grandmann

Warrior Wolf
F


----------



## OResmerelda

frozen falafel

L


----------



## grandmann

Lawful Lawyer
R


----------



## joanmary1

White water

R


----------



## grandmatky

Raging River




A


----------



## grandmann

Right Reason
N


----------



## joanmary1

Novice nun

N


----------



## grandmann

Naughty Nephew
W


----------



## joanmary1

Wobbly waffles

W


----------



## grandmann

Wagon Wheel
L


----------



## ohsusana

Leaping Llama. A


----------



## OResmerelda

aggressive answer

R


----------



## grandmann

recent release
E


----------



## ohsusana

Exhibitors Easel. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lonesome Liger

R


----------



## ohsusana

Romping Roo. O


----------



## joanmary1

Overhead object

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tree Top. P


----------



## joanmary1

Poached pineapples

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sticky Syrup. P


----------



## joanmary1

Pecan pies

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sizzling Sausage
E


----------



## joanmary1

Empty envelope

E


----------



## grandmann

Energy Existed
D


----------



## joanmary1

Down draught

T


----------



## grandmatky

Teriffying Tornado


----------



## grandmann

Orange Oil
L


----------



## OResmerelda

lousy listener

R


----------



## sandj

Real Runny 

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yvonne’s Yarn. N


----------



## grandmann

No News
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Slight Sneer
R


----------



## grandmann

Rear room
M


----------



## BrattyPatty

Manic Monday

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yucky Yesterday
Y


----------



## OResmerelda

youths yelling

G


----------



## grandmann

Great Grandma
A


----------



## ohsusana

Aluminium Awning. G


----------



## joanmary1

Gremlin gnomes

S


----------



## ohsusana

Scary Spider. R


----------



## joanmary1

Racing red-back

K


----------



## Margot in FL

Krispy Kreme
E


----------



## ohsusana

Easy Exam. M


----------



## joanmary1

Mardy moo

O


----------



## OResmerelda

opening oysters

S


----------



## grandmann

Sewing Stitch
H


----------



## OResmerelda

heavenly host

T


----------



## grandmann

Travel Thai
I


----------



## OResmerelda

intense interview

W


----------



## grandmatky

Willy Wonka



Y


----------



## grandmann

grandmatky said:


> Willy Wonka
> 
> Y


The last letter of the last word was A, Christine I'm so Happy you decided to join us.

Ann's Agenda
A


----------



## OResmerelda

alone again

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Naughty Nanette
E


----------



## grandmann

Everyone's Endeavor
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rippled Raffia. A


----------



## grandmann

Angel Aura
A


----------



## ohsusana

Australian Abroad. D


----------



## joanmary1

Dribbly dog

G


----------



## ohsusana

Gushing Geyser. R


----------



## Margot in FL

Romans Raiding
G


----------



## OResmerelda

gentle giant

T


----------



## joanmary1

Terrible taste

E


----------



## grandmann

Especially Enchanting
G


----------



## ohsusana

Gooey Gunk. K


----------



## boring knit

King kong


G


----------



## grandmann

Go Green
N


----------



## Margot in FL

New Needles
S


----------



## ohsusana

Small Specimen. N


----------



## grandmann

New Novel
L


----------



## OResmerelda

latest location

N


----------



## ohsusana

Natural Nourishment. T


----------



## joanmary1

Twin tales

S


----------



## ohsusana

Suitable Suitor. R


----------



## joanmary1

Radish relish

H


----------



## ohsusana

Handsome Hunk. K


----------



## grandmann

Knowing Karate
E


----------



## joanmary1

Elegant elephant

T


----------



## grandmann

Temperamental Tiger
R


----------



## OResmerelda

raucous raccoon

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Naughty Narwhal
L


----------



## OResmerelda

lucky leopard

D


----------



## grandmann

Dearest Deer
R


----------



## OResmerelda

roof rafter

R


----------



## grandmann

Running Rat
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tempting Tigress. S


----------



## joanmary1

Saucy sparrow

W


----------



## OResmerelda

Watusi warrior

R


----------



## grandmann

Racing Rabbit
T


----------



## OResmerelda

tasty tuna

A


----------



## grandmann

accurate analysis
S


----------



## OResmerelda

sunflower seed

D


----------



## joanmary1

Special specs

S


----------



## OResmerelda

sparkling star

R


----------



## grandmann

Recent Release
E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra elbow

W


----------



## grandmann

Whatever Works
S


----------



## OResmerelda

sarcastic saying

G


----------



## grandmann

Good Grief
F


----------



## ohsusana

Fresh Fish. H


----------



## grandmann

Hip Huggers
S


----------



## OResmerelda

shark soup

P


----------



## grandmann

Proper Permit
T


----------



## OResmerelda

tenured teacher

R


----------



## grandmann

Rambling Rose
E


----------



## ohsusana

Elderly Earl. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lords 'n ladies

S


----------



## ohsusana

Simply Stunning. G


----------



## joanmary1

Grey gosling

G


----------



## ohsusana

Green Growth. H


----------



## sandj

Happy Heart 

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Timid Tern
N


----------



## ohsusana

Night night, it’s bedtime for me.
T


----------



## joanmary1

Till tomorrow then,

Sweet dreams Sue. :sm11: 

N


----------



## grandmann

Nattering Nabob
B


----------



## joanmary1

Bouncing ball

L


----------



## grandmann

Last Long
G


----------



## OResmerelda

grand gesture

E


----------



## grandmann

Elastic Ear-loop
P


----------



## OResmerelda

plastic plates

S


----------



## grandmann

support socks
S


----------



## OResmerelda

sweet success

S


----------



## joanmary1

Suede shoes

S


----------



## OResmerelda

seared scallops

S


----------



## grandmann

Second Series
S


----------



## OResmerelda

several series

S


----------



## ohsusana

Soft Sheets. S


----------



## grandmann

Sensible Sister
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rusty Relic. C


----------



## grandmann

clattering chimes
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sizzling Steak
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kidnapped Kitten. N


----------



## grandmann

Nothing New
W


----------



## ohsusana

Which Way. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yester year

R


----------



## grandmann

Relaxing Room
M


----------



## joanmary1

Making music

C


----------



## grandmann

Coffee Cup
P


----------



## joanmary1

Pepper pot

T


----------



## OResmerelda

tinny tuba

A


----------



## joanmary1

Apple appetiser

S


----------



## OResmerelda

recent rehab

B


----------



## grandmann

bowing ballerina
A


----------



## boring knit

belly button


N


----------



## grandmann

Net Ninja
A


----------



## OResmerelda

appetizing aroma

A


----------



## grandmann

Arid Area
A


----------



## joanmary1

Active afterthought 

T


----------



## OResmerelda

tricky timer

R


----------



## sandj

Runner’s Rush 

H


----------



## OResmerelda

happy hound

D


----------



## grandmann

different direction
N


----------



## OResmerelda

naughty nympho

O


----------



## Margot in FL

Ostracised Octopus
S


----------



## ohsusana

Single Staff. F


----------



## grandmann

Few Facts
S


----------



## joanmary1

Stout stick

K


----------



## ohsusana

Kicked Kneecap. P


----------



## Margot in FL

Pickled Pepper
R


----------



## grandmann

Ruling Roost
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tweaking toes

S


----------



## grandmann

Spring Starts
S


----------



## OResmerelda

salty salsa

A


----------



## joanmary1

Ancient acres

S


----------



## OResmerelda

spam sandwich

H


----------



## joanmary1

Happy hopscotch

H


----------



## OResmerelda

hurrying home

E


----------



## joanmary1

Each eggcup


P


----------



## grandmann

Puppy Paw
W


----------



## joanmary1

White wedding

G


----------



## grandmann

Gentle Groom
M


----------



## OResmerelda

Mom's mug

G


----------



## grandmann

Gentle Guidance
E


----------



## OResmerelda

easy entry

Y


----------



## grandmann

Y'all Yell
L


----------



## OResmerelda

leaping leopard

D


----------



## grandmann

Dirty Dog
G


----------



## ohsusana

Graceful Glider. R


----------



## grandmann

Rapid Running
G


----------



## ohsusana

Gaining Ground. D


----------



## grandmann

Daily Digest
T


----------



## ohsusana

Ticklish Touch. H


----------



## OResmerelda

herb-crusted halibut

T


----------



## grandmann

Through Them
'M


----------



## OResmerelda

math moron

N


----------



## grandmann

Non-virus Nudge
E


----------



## ohsusana

Early Elderberries. S


----------



## grandmann

Skunk Smell
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lovely Lipstick. K


----------



## OResmerelda

kind kidding

G


----------



## ohsusana

Green Goanna. A


----------



## OResmerelda

alternate answer

R


----------



## ohsusana

Refused Refund. D


----------



## OResmerelda

dreadful debt

T


----------



## grandmann

Thinking Twice
E


----------



## OResmerelda

elementary encyclopedia

A


----------



## grandmann

All Aluminum
M


----------



## ohsusana

Melting Moments. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Short Synopsis
S


----------



## grandmann

Summary Submit
T


----------



## OResmerelda

too twisted

D


----------



## grandmann

Daughter's Diamond
D


----------



## Margot in FL

Determined Doberman
N


----------



## grandmann

Neglected Needles (a friend called today for me to make her some dishcloths, time to get the needles out)
S


----------



## OResmerelda

she's shopping

G


----------



## grandmann

Good Guess
S


----------



## OResmerelda

sloppy saucer

R


----------



## grandmann

Red Radish
H


----------



## ohsusana

Hopscotch Hoppers. S


----------



## grandmann

Street Smarts
S


----------



## OResmerelda

small stuff

F


----------



## grandmann

Fluffy Fabric
C


----------



## ohsusana

Cheesecake Classic. C


----------



## joanmary1

Classic car

R


----------



## OResmerelda

realistic recreation

N


----------



## joanmary1

Nasty naevus

S


----------



## grandmann

Short Scream
M


----------



## joanmary1

Mixed metaphors

S


----------



## grandmann

Spring storm
M


----------



## sandj

Mother’s Mums

S


----------



## grandmann

Sewing Seam
M


----------



## ohsusana

Misty Morning. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Gorgeous George
E


----------



## ohsusana

Endearing Eric. C


----------



## grandmann

Colors Clash
H


----------



## Margot in FL

Hungry Hippos
S


----------



## grandmann

Shady Source
E


----------



## ohsusana

Eagle Eyed. D


----------



## grandmann

Darling Dear
R


----------



## OResmerelda

ridiculous ransom

M


----------



## joanmary1

Mouldy mushrooms

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sloppy Soup. P


----------



## joanmary1

Pumpkin pie


E


----------



## ohsusana

Emerald Earrings. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sapphire star

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Ruby Red
D


----------



## grandmann

Delicate Dress
S


----------



## joanmary1

Scarlet scabbard

D


----------



## grandmann

Dangerous Death
H


----------



## OResmerelda

hating honeydew (melon)

W


----------



## Margot in FL

Wicked Wizard
D


----------



## grandmann

Dumb Dumber Dumb
B


----------



## OResmerelda

boiled & basted brisket

T


----------



## grandmann

Town traffic
C


----------



## ohsusana

Corrupt Council. L


----------



## grandmann

Lazy Lion
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nasty Nick. K


----------



## grandmann

King-size Kimono
O


----------



## ohsusana

Obese & Oversized. D


----------



## grandmann

Duck Decoys
S


----------



## ohsusana

Small Shop. P


----------



## grandmann

Puppy paw
W


----------



## OResmerelda

we wonder

R


----------



## ohsusana

Running Retriever. R


----------



## OResmerelda

respect reason

N


----------



## ohsusana

New Nomination. N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nesting Nightingale 
E


----------



## joanmary1

Elastic edging

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Grateful Grandson
N


----------



## OResmerelda

nasty nepotism

M


----------



## grandmann

Milk Maid
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dairy Deliveries. S


----------



## grandmann

Splish Splash
H


----------



## ohsusana

Hard Hat. T


----------



## grandmann

Tip top
P


----------



## ohsusana

Pyjama Pants. S


----------



## grandmann

Shy Student
T


----------



## OResmerelda

twin terrapins

S


----------



## ohsusana

Smelly Soap. P


----------



## Margot in FL

Peculiar Perfume
E


----------



## grandmann

Exit Excuse
E


----------



## OResmerelda

escaping earthworm

M


----------



## joanmary1

Mushy meringues

S


----------



## OResmerelda

sudden sunrise

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Early Evening
G


----------



## joanmary1

Green galoshes

S


----------



## grandmann

Spring Step
P


----------



## joanmary1

Pacey polka


----------



## grandmann

approval access
S


----------



## OResmerelda

something stupid

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dilly Dallying. G


----------



## sandj

Give Gave 

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Endless Episode
E


----------



## grandmann

Easily Erase
E


----------



## ohsusana

Emu Egg. G


----------



## joanmary1

Green gables

S


----------



## ohsusana

Silk Stockings. S


----------



## joanmary1

Salty salami

I


----------



## Margot in FL

Smooth Sailing
G


----------



## grandmann

joanmary1 said:


> Salty salami
> 
> I


Incredible Information
N


----------



## joanmary1

Nobody near

R


----------



## grandmann

Rear Rack
K


----------



## joanmary1

Knee-length kilt 

T


----------



## grandmann

Truck Taillights
S


----------



## OResmerelda

eliminate evil

L


----------



## boring knit

Lilly livered


----------



## OResmerelda

deadbeat dad

D


----------



## grandmann

Don't Dare
E


----------



## OResmerelda

elective endoscopy

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yeah, Y'all
L


----------



## Margot in FL

Lazy Lot
T


----------



## ohsusana

Treasured Teacup. P


----------



## grandmann

Potential Prey


----------



## OResmerelda

paltry portion

N


----------



## grandmann

Nosey Neighbor
R


----------



## sandj

Ring Ring ????

G


----------



## grandmann

Guys & Gals
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sullen Sisters
S


----------



## grandmann

Seven Sons
S


----------



## OResmerelda

serene swan

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nearing Nightfall. L


----------



## OResmerelda

losing light

T


----------



## ohsusana

Taking Torch. H


----------



## grandmann

Table Tennis
S


----------



## ohsusana

Stiffly Sitting. G


----------



## grandmann

Gateway Golf
F


----------



## ohsusana

Flora & Fauna. A


----------



## joanmary1

Ancient acorn

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nutty Nougat. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Taffy Toffee
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eagle eyed

D


----------



## Margot in FL

Double Dutch
H


----------



## joanmary1

Hey ho!

O


----------



## grandmann

Old Oak
K


----------



## Margot in FL

Killer Kangaroo
O


----------



## OResmerelda

open order

R


----------



## grandmann

Request Requirement
T


----------



## OResmerelda

too tempting

G


----------



## sandj

Giant Gumball 

L


----------



## grandmann

Licking lollipop
P


----------



## ohsusana

Perfect Picnic. C


----------



## grandmann

Cucumber Cool
L


----------



## ohsusana

Luscious Lemon. N


----------



## OResmerelda

nice niche

E


----------



## ohsusana

Eager Enough. H


----------



## joanmary1

Hot house

E


----------



## ohsusana

European Eel. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lighthouse lit

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tender Touch. H


----------



## joanmary1

Handy habit

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tall Tale
E


----------



## joanmary1

Emergency exit

T


----------



## grandmann

Terrible Temper
R


----------



## OResmerelda

raucous rallies

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Standard Shift
T


----------



## OResmerelda

take time

E


----------



## grandmann

Easy Exam 
M


----------



## OResmerelda

mature man

N


----------



## grandmann

New names
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sports Singlet. T


----------



## grandmann

The Trauma
A


----------



## ohsusana

Aunties Alcohol. L


----------



## grandmann

Leaving loose
E


----------



## ohsusana

Emergency Email. L


----------



## grandmann

Lost Letter
R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rare Ruby
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yurt

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tight Trousers
S


----------



## joanmary1

Six spiders

S


----------



## grandmann

Seems Strange
E


----------



## joanmary1

Easily eaten

N


----------



## grandmann

Nutty Neighbor
R


----------



## OResmerelda

respectable relative

E


----------



## sandj

Rip Roaring 

G


----------



## grandmann

Gorgeous Geranium
M


----------



## OResmerelda

more meatloaf

F


----------



## grandmann

Fairy Fabric
C


----------



## OResmerelda

chemo clinic

C


----------



## grandmann

Current Chic
C


----------



## joanmary1

Custard cream

M


----------



## Margot in FL

Memorial Memories
S


----------



## joanmary1

Silver sixpence

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Empty Elevator
R


----------



## joanmary1

Ratio of radishes

S


----------



## OResmerelda

secular sermon

N


----------



## grandmann

Newsworthy News
S


----------



## OResmerelda

single shrimp

P


----------



## grandmann

Public pool (I do miss)
L


----------



## joanmary1

Lots o' love

E


----------



## grandmann

Exercise Essential
L


----------



## joanmary1

Little loaf

F


----------



## grandmann

Fancy Fruitcakes
S


----------



## OResmerelda

steaming soufflé

E


----------



## grandmann

European Eclairs
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sharp Scissors
S


----------



## grandmann

Simply Soft
T


----------



## janielha

Truly terrible

E


----------



## joanmary1

Eating everything

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Great Guns
S


----------



## OResmerelda

same symptoms

S


----------



## grandmann

Easing Emotions
S


----------



## joanmary1

Shiny surfaces

S


----------



## grandmann

Silky Softness
S


----------



## joanmary1

Searching, searching

G


----------



## grandmann

Gentle Guide
E


----------



## joanmary1

Dripping down

N


----------



## grandmann

No Nothing
G


----------



## joanmary1

Gorging gorgonzola

A


----------



## grandmann

Acutely Anxious
S


----------



## joanmary1

Stiff stems

S


----------



## grandmann

Sad Song
G


----------



## Margot in FL

Gorgeous Gams
S


----------



## grandmann

Spotty Storm
M


----------



## Margot in FL

Major Mistake
E


----------



## grandmann

Evening Edition
N


----------



## OResmerelda

narrow nail

L


----------



## joanmary1

Lazy lexicographer

R


----------



## grandmann

Real Regret
T


----------



## joanmary1

Temper tantrum


M


----------



## OResmerelda

marine motor

R


----------



## grandmann

rip roaring
G


----------



## OResmerelda

go getter

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Roy Rogers
S


----------



## joanmary1

Stitched shawl


L


----------



## grandmann

Lay Low
W


----------



## joanmary1

Wet wipes

S


----------



## OResmerelda

salty seasoning

G


----------



## grandmann

Green Giant
T


----------



## ohsusana

Twosome Tango. O


----------



## grandmann

Oasis Overdo
O


----------



## ohsusana

Overly Oregano. O


----------



## grandmann

Over-stuffed Oreo
O


----------



## Margot in FL

Oleo Oil


----------



## grandmann

Lettuce Leaf
F


----------



## ohsusana

Fresh Fish. H


----------



## grandmann

Hires Handyman
N


----------



## OResmerelda

nimble needlework

K


----------



## grandmann

Kitchen Kettle
E


----------



## OResmerelda

elastic earthworm

M


----------



## Margot in FL

Magnificent Moon
N


----------



## grandmann

Naughty Nightclub
B


----------



## sandj

Blueberry Bliss 

S


----------



## joanmary1

Stainless steel

L


----------



## ohsusana

Love Letter. R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rogue Rhino
O


----------



## joanmary1

Oval olives 

S


----------



## OResmerelda

slithering salamander

R


----------



## joanmary1

Rich roast

T


----------



## OResmerelda

toffee treat

T


----------



## joanmary1

Ten teddies

S


----------



## grandmann

Strawberry Soup
P


----------



## joanmary1

Pretty pansies

S


----------



## sandj

Sliver Sigh 

H


----------



## OResmerelda

heavy hammer

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Ridiculous Reasoning
G


----------



## OResmerelda

grinning gibbon

N


----------



## grandmann

Never Not
T


----------



## Margot in FL

Trying Times
S


----------



## ohsusana

Striped Scarf. F


----------



## grandmann

Finding Fault
T


----------



## OResmerelda

terribly tedious

S


----------



## ohsusana

Somewhat Saucy. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yodelling yuppies

S


----------



## OResmerelda

sesame seed

D


----------



## joanmary1

Dandie Dinmont

T


----------



## OResmerelda

twisted trouser

R


----------



## grandmann

Reliable Resident
T


----------



## ohsusana

Taking Turns. S


----------



## OResmerelda

successive 'S'es

S


----------



## ohsusana

Shoulder Stretch. H


----------



## OResmerelda

hulled hazelnut

T


----------



## grandmann

Teacher Training
G


----------



## ohsusana

Giggling Girl. L


----------



## grandmann

Limited Lightness
S


----------



## joanmary1

Laughing Laura

A


----------



## sandj

Amen Amazing 

G


----------



## joanmary1

Guarding girls

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sacred Song
G


----------



## grandmann

Gentle Guide
E


----------



## OResmerelda

electronic earbud

D


----------



## grandmann

Daisy Delight
T


----------



## OResmerelda

tepid tea

A


----------



## grandmann

Almost Always
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Suddenly Sunny
Y


----------



## OResmerelda

yakking (in) Yiddish

H


----------



## grandmann

Hazy Humid
D


----------



## OResmerelda

deep doo-doo

O


----------



## grandmann

Onyx Oval
L


----------



## Margot in FL

Lonely Lynx
X


----------



## grandmann

X-mas Xenial
L


----------



## OResmerelda

late letter

R


----------



## grandmann

Reliable Rub
B


----------



## OResmerelda

botulism bacilli

I


----------



## grandmann

Idiotic Idea
A


----------



## OResmerelda

always aloof

F


----------



## grandmann

OResmerelda said:


> always aloof
> 
> F


Forever Friend (thanks for being a game player, a friend)
D


----------



## OResmerelda

don't disturb

B

(I look forward to it)


----------



## grandmann

Bubble Bath
H


----------



## ohsusana

Humid Hall. L


----------



## grandmann

Luscious Leek
K


----------



## OResmerelda

knurled knob

B


----------



## grandmann

Bubbling Brook
K


----------



## ohsusana

Knees Knocking. G


----------



## joanmary1

Grated gruyere

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Eating Emmental
L


----------



## sandj

Lasting Lead 

D


----------



## joanmary1

Double daisy

Y


----------



## OResmerelda

your Yeti (brand of insulated cups and coolers)

I


----------



## grandmann

Intelligent Individual
L


----------



## OResmerelda

lofty limb

B


----------



## Margot in FL

Bumptious Bumpkin
N


----------



## grandmann

Nasty Newt
T


----------



## Margot in FL

Travelling Tinker
R


----------



## ohsusana

Ripe Rhubarb. B


----------



## grandmann

rascal raccoon
N


----------



## grandmann

ohsusana said:


> Ripe Rhubarb. B


black beans
S


----------



## ohsusana

Smoked Salmon. N


----------



## grandmann

Nesting Nightingale
E


----------



## ohsusana

Early event. T


----------



## grandmann

Towel Turban
N


----------



## ohsusana

Not Normal. L


----------



## grandmann

Laying Low
W


----------



## ohsusana

World Warriors. S


----------



## OResmerelda

spooning spumoni

I


----------



## ohsusana

Irish Imp. P


----------



## OResmerelda

perfect polish

H


----------



## ohsusana

Hairless Hog. G


----------



## grandmann

Goddess Gaea
A


----------



## ohsusana

Attentive Astronaut. T


----------



## joanmary1

Torn trousers

S


----------



## ohsusana

Smart Slacks. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Swamp Salamander
R


----------



## joanmary1

Rare ragdoll

L


----------



## grandmann

Life Lesson
N


----------



## OResmerelda

new number

R


----------



## joanmary1

Running riot

T


----------



## grandmann

Tree Top
P


----------



## OResmerelda

pink peppercorn

N


----------



## grandmann

Night Nurses
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sweet Spaniel. L


----------



## OResmerelda

lazy lion

N


----------



## grandmann

Long-lasting Lilac
C


----------



## OResmerelda

crunchy cereal

L


----------



## grandmann

Lazy Louie
E


----------



## OResmerelda

each element

T


----------



## grandmann

tie-dye t-shirt
T


----------



## ohsusana

Train Track. K


----------



## grandmann

Kid's Kite
E


----------



## OResmerelda

eccentric elder

R


----------



## ohsusana

Round Rump. P


----------



## grandmann

Puzzle Pieces
S


----------



## ohsusana

Seven Stars. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sea side

E


----------



## ohsusana

Earning Extra. A


----------



## joanmary1

Active ants

S


----------



## OResmerelda

same sentiment

T


----------



## joanmary1

Tough tasks

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Solitary Stroll
L


----------



## OResmerelda

lemon lollipop

P


----------



## joanmary1

Pink Paradise

E


----------



## OResmerelda

electrical engineer

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rowdy Robbers
S


----------



## joanmary1

Stinky smell

L


----------



## ohsusana

Little Lamb. B


----------



## Margot in FL

Bewildered Bandit
T


----------



## ohsusana

Twisty Top. P


----------



## sandj

Proud Papa 

A


----------



## OResmerelda

annoying arachnid

D


----------



## joanmary1

Dainty dachshund

D


----------



## ohsusana

Devilish Diva. A


----------



## joanmary1

Apple & aniseed

D


----------



## OResmerelda

drunken diatribe

E


----------



## joanmary1

Easing eczema 

A


----------



## OResmerelda

ace-ing algebra

A


----------



## Margot in FL

Aggravating Accident
T


----------



## OResmerelda

twin turbo

O


----------



## sandj

Ocean Octopus 

S


----------



## ohsusana

Short Stump. P


----------



## OResmerelda

postage paid

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dropped Dollar. R


----------



## OResmerelda

rusted radiator

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rhyming Rhythm. M


----------



## joanmary1

Mother moaning

G


----------



## ohsusana

Grannie Groaning. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Girls Grinning
G


----------



## joanmary1

Gritty grain

N


----------



## OResmerelda

novel negotiation

N


----------



## joanmary1

Novel notion

N


----------



## sandj

Nothing Nix 

X


----------



## joanmary1

Xaviers xray

Y


----------



## OResmerelda

your yurt

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Train Travel
L


----------



## joanmary1

Two tents

S


----------



## OResmerelda

slap senseless

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sharp Sting. G


----------



## OResmerelda

galloping gazelle

E


----------



## ohsusana

Eerie Echo. O


----------



## OResmerelda

ornate orb

B


----------



## ohsusana

Burning Beach. H


----------



## OResmerelda

how hellish

H


----------



## ohsusana

Helicopter High. H


----------



## joanmary1

Hot house

E


----------



## ohsusana

Easy Enough. H


----------



## joanmary1

Held high

H


----------



## Margot in FL

Household Happenings
S


----------



## joanmary1

Silver sixpenny

Y


----------



## OResmerelda

Yankee yelling

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Georgian Grousing
G


----------



## OResmerelda

growing gladioli

I


----------



## ohsusana

Idiotic Idea. A


----------



## grandmann

Another Answer
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rudimentary Reward. D


----------



## OResmerelda

defensive decision

N


----------



## grandmann

Needed Now
W


----------



## OResmerelda

won't work

K


----------



## ohsusana

Kitchen Kettles. S


----------



## grandmann

Slow Spin
N


----------



## ohsusana

New Number. R


----------



## grandmann

red rim
M


----------



## ohsusana

Misty Morning. G


----------



## joanmary1

Going gaga

A


----------



## ohsusana

Awful Ammonia. A


----------



## joanmary1

Any abalones 

S


----------



## OResmerelda

since September

R


----------



## grandmann

rusty runner
R


----------



## Margot in FL

Reading Romany
Y


----------



## grandmann

Yep, Yippies
S


----------



## OResmerelda

starting school

L


----------



## grandmann

Little League
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Everlasting Evergreen
N


----------



## grandmann

Nice nap
P


----------



## OResmerelda

partial portion

N


----------



## ohsusana

National Newspaper. R


----------



## OResmerelda

rough ride

E


----------



## grandmann

Early Enough
H


----------



## OResmerelda

Hamburger Helper

R


----------



## grandmann

Regular Routine
E


----------



## ohsusana

Enjoyable Expression. N


----------



## joanmary1

New nankeen

N


----------



## grandmann

Never Now
W


----------



## OResmerelda

worrisome wart

T


----------



## sandj

Special Shop


P


----------



## Margot in FL

Picturesque Photo
O


----------



## OResmerelda

official operation

N


----------



## grandmann

Nice Nasturtium
M


----------



## ohsusana

Monster Mash. H


----------



## Margot in FL

Helpful Hack
K


----------



## ohsusana

Khaki Knapsack. K


----------



## OResmerelda

killer kilt

T


----------



## grandmann

tiger t-shirt
T


----------



## OResmerelda

tight trousers

S


----------



## ohsusana

Short Shorts. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Silly String
G


----------



## boring knit

greedy gobbler

R


----------



## OResmerelda

resisting regulation

N


----------



## grandmann

Never Neverland
D


----------



## OResmerelda

drinking decaf

F


----------



## grandmann

Fast Forward
D


----------



## OResmerelda

digging dog

G


----------



## ohsusana

Gorgeous Gladioli. I


----------



## OResmerelda

interesting interview

W


----------



## grandmann

wise woman (I hate to do this again a word ending with N, we might have to change the game when we use the letter N we can take the letter next to it, do you agree)
N or A


----------



## grandmann

wise woman (I hate to do this again a word ending with N, we might have to change the game when we use the letter N we can take the letter next to it, do you agree)
N or A


----------



## ohsusana

Nasty N’s. S 
S


----------



## grandmann

skillful showmanship
P


----------



## OResmerelda

Ns don't bother me.

portly pastor

R


----------



## ohsusana

Reassuring Reply. Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yuletide Yearning
G


----------



## OResmerelda

green gecko

O


----------



## joanmary1

Open out

T


----------



## OResmerelda

Tom Thumb

B


----------



## joanmary1

Big bonus

S


----------



## OResmerelda

slam shut

T


----------



## grandmann

Tried & True
E


----------



## ohsusana

Enoughs Enough. H


----------



## Margot in FL

High Hopes
S


----------



## OResmerelda

sleepy suburb

B


----------



## ohsusana

Bath Bomb. B


----------



## OResmerelda

bigger bathtub

B


----------



## grandmann

Bubble Blob
B


----------



## OResmerelda

bright bulb

B


----------



## grandmann

blister bleb


----------



## ohsusana

Blue Bib. B


----------



## joanmary1

Bluebird's beak

K


----------



## ohsusana

Khaki Kerchief. F


----------



## joanmary1

Flimsy furniture

E


----------



## OResmerelda

emerging earthworm

M


----------



## joanmary1

Making mudpies

S


----------



## OResmerelda

spicy slab (of) spareribs

S


----------



## grandmann

Sizzling Steak
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kitchen Key. Y


----------



## grandmann

Young Yorkie
E


----------



## sandj

Europe Episodes 

S


----------



## grandmann

Stainless Steel
L


----------



## OResmerelda

long labor

R


----------



## grandmann

Regular Routine
E


----------



## OResmerelda

ermine earmuffs

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sausage Stew. W


----------



## joanmary1

White wine

E


----------



## ohsusana

Enormous Elephant. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tiny Turtle
E


----------



## joanmary1

Egg 'n eggcup

P


----------



## sandj

Pepper Popcorn 

N


----------



## OResmerelda

negative newspaper

R


----------



## joanmary1

Ratatouille repast

T


----------



## OResmerelda

tan torso

O


----------



## grandmann

Odd Occasion
N


----------



## OResmerelda

nibbling nuts

S


----------



## grandmann

Sheep Shearing
G


----------



## ohsusana

Gathering Greenery. Y


----------



## grandmann

Yellowing yew
W


----------



## ohsusana

Withering Wisteria. A


----------



## grandmann

Aspen Acres
S


----------



## OResmerelda

sleeping squirrel

L


----------



## ohsusana

Loveable Lorikeet. T


----------



## OResmerelda

tetchy tiger

R


----------



## ohsusana

Risky Remedy. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yielding youtube!!


----------



## Margot in FL

Empty Eggcarton 
N


----------



## sandj

Nuttier Nuts 

S


----------



## joanmary1

Shooting star

R


----------



## grandmann

Really Register
R


----------



## sandj

Rocking Robin 

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Never Nothing
G


----------



## OResmerelda

green gecko

O


----------



## grandmann

OK Okie-Dokie
E


----------



## OResmerelda

eliminating eleven

N

('eliminating earwax' was my first thought but an 'x' is just too cruel)


----------



## grandmann

Never Not
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny Tomato. O


----------



## joanmary1

Open overall

L


----------



## grandmann

Long Legs
S


----------



## OResmerelda

silently suffering

G


----------



## grandmann

Good Grip
P


----------



## Margot in FL

Precious Pearl
L


----------



## OResmerelda

light lotion

N


----------



## joanmary1

Nadia's nightlight 

T


----------



## grandmann

Typical Tuba
A


----------



## ohsusana

Angelic Aura. A


----------



## OResmerelda

airtight alibi

I


----------



## grandmann

It's Important
T


----------



## OResmerelda

too tired

D


----------



## grandmann

Driving Distance
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Easily Evicted
D


----------



## grandmann

Dining Delivered
D


----------



## ohsusana

Droopy Drool. L


----------



## OResmerelda

lost laptop

P


----------



## ohsusana

Paranoid Panic. C


----------



## OResmerelda

corrupt councilman

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nestled Numbat. T


----------



## joanmary1

Television taxed

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dirty Deed. D


----------



## joanmary1

Don't do (it)

O


----------



## ohsusana

Overly Obsessed. D


----------



## joanmary1

Dress down

N


----------



## grandmann

Not Nervous
S


----------



## joanmary1

Steam ship

P


----------



## grandmann

Peer Pressure
E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra excitement

T


----------



## grandmann

Tender Touch
H


----------



## OResmerelda

hot hibachi

I


----------



## grandmann

Intelligent Innkeeper
R


----------



## OResmerelda

rustic ranch

H


----------



## grandmann

Hidden Hush
H


----------



## OResmerelda

horse hoof

F


----------



## grandmann

First Federal
L


----------



## OResmerelda

lead lawman

N


----------



## grandmann

No Nuts
S


----------



## OResmerelda

snooty socialite

E


----------



## grandmann

Escape Evil
L


----------



## OResmerelda

loose lips

S


----------



## sandj

Similar Situation 

N


----------



## grandmann

Neither/Nor
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rude Rascal. L


----------



## grandmann

Long Lashes
S


----------



## ohsusana

Silky Skin. N


----------



## grandmann

Naked News
S


----------



## ohsusana

So Shocking. G


----------



## joanmary1

Ghastly grin 

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nasty Nod. D


----------



## sandj

Different Day 

Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yellow Yacht
T


----------



## grandmann

Tricky Thing
G


----------



## OResmerelda

great gizmo

O


----------



## grandmann

Old Oppo


----------



## joanmary1

Odd opals

S


----------



## grandmann

Starchy Stiff
F


----------



## OResmerelda

fragrant flower

R


----------



## grandmann

Red Roses
S


----------



## OResmerelda

sipping saki

I


----------



## grandmann

Irritating Imagines
S


----------



## OResmerelda

submarine sandwich

H


----------



## grandmann

Hard hat
T


----------



## OResmerelda

tiny toes

S


----------



## grandmann

Si Sombrero
O


----------



## OResmerelda

overfed otter

R


----------



## grandmann

Risky Racer
R


----------



## ohsusana

Roman Ruins. S


----------



## grandmann

Surface Scratch
H


----------



## Margot in FL

Hopeless Helper
R


----------



## grandmann

Rusty Rivet
T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tarnished Tray
Y


----------



## grandmann

Yearly Yield
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dalmatian Dog. G


----------



## grandmann

Gigantic Gorilla
A


----------



## ohsusana

Aping Around. D


----------



## joanmary1

Dunky doughnut

T


----------



## ohsusana

Top ‘n Tail. L


----------



## joanmary1

Latin lesson

N


----------



## grandmann

Nobel Novel
L


----------



## OResmerelda

latest location

N


----------



## grandmann

Native Nursery
Y


----------



## OResmerelda

yammering Yiddish

H


----------



## grandmann

Ham Hock
K


----------



## joanmary1

Keeping kapok

K


----------



## grandmann

Knowledge Knack
K


----------



## OResmerelda

key kickoff

F


----------



## grandmann

Football Fumble
E


----------



## OResmerelda

extra eggroll

L


----------



## ohsusana

Loose Leggings. S


----------



## OResmerelda

sauteed shrimp 

P


----------



## ohsusana

Perfect Photo. O


----------



## grandmann

Overall Overexposure
E


----------



## ohsusana

Entertaining Edith. H


----------



## Margot in FL

House Hunting
G


----------



## grandmann

Gorgeous Gardens
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Serene Setting
G


----------



## grandmann

Glass Greenhouse
E


----------



## OResmerelda

easy experiment

T


----------



## ohsusana

Toning Treatment. T


----------



## OResmerelda

tinkling timpani

I


----------



## ohsusana

Interesting Invention. N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nifty Notions
S


----------



## joanmary1

Slugs 'n snails

S


----------



## boring knit

Spanish Summer.
Spanish Summer




R


----------



## joanmary1

Rosy rash


H


----------



## OResmerelda

heated hash

H


----------



## joanmary1

Handy hankies

S


----------



## OResmerelda

Seattle suburb

B


----------



## Margot in FL

Brooklyn Bridge
E


----------



## grandmann

Entire Episode
E


----------



## ohsusana

Extremely Effortless. S


----------



## grandmann

Say Something
G


----------



## ohsusana

Golly Gosh. H


----------



## OResmerelda

her honey-colored hair

R


----------



## grandmann

Romantic Reassurance
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Enigmatic Emblem
M


----------



## grandmann

Migraine Med
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dutiful Daughter. R


----------



## grandmann

Red Rash
H


----------



## OResmerelda

historic house

E


----------



## ohsusana

Eerie Echo. O


----------



## Margot in FL

Octagonal Opening
G


----------



## sandj

Gotta Go 

O


----------



## ohsusana

Overland Orienteering. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Grinning Gargoyle
E


----------



## joanmary1

Every egret

T


----------



## grandmann

Time Together
R


----------



## OResmerelda

recent return

N


----------



## grandmann

Not Now
W


----------



## OResmerelda

we're worried

D


----------



## grandmann

Dramatical Decision
N


----------



## grandmann

Dramatical Decision
N


----------



## OResmerelda

NBC newsroom

M


----------



## sandj

More M&M’s 

S


----------



## OResmerelda

squeaky suspension

N


----------



## grandmann

Nothing Noticeable
E


----------



## OResmerelda

exploring England

D


----------



## ohsusana

Delightful Days. S


----------



## grandmann

Drinking in Dublin
N


----------



## ohsusana

Noisy Night. T


----------



## grandmann

Tall Tumbler
R


----------



## sandj

Rolling Rocks 

S


----------



## grandmann

Scotch Shot
T


----------



## OResmerelda

taffeta tutu

U


----------



## joanmary1

Useful utensil


L


----------



## OResmerelda

lamb loin

N


----------



## joanmary1

Nude nails

S


----------



## OResmerelda

sloppy smooch

H


----------



## grandmann

His Hug
G


----------



## OResmerelda

golf gloves

S


----------



## grandmann

Simple Smile
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Expected Eruption 
N


----------



## grandmann

Not Necessary
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yapping Yorkie. E


----------



## grandmann

Electronic Equipment
T


----------



## ohsusana

Taste Testing. G


----------



## grandmann

Grand Gaga
A


----------



## ohsusana

Awesome Albatross. S


----------



## grandmann

Spaghetti Squash
H


----------



## OResmerelda

horse's hoof

F


----------



## ohsusana

Flicking Fly’s. S


----------



## joanmary1

Stiff scrubbing-brush

H


----------



## ohsusana

Horn Honking. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Giant Gander
R


----------



## ohsusana

Raging Riot. T


----------



## joanmary1

Giant gremlin

N


----------



## grandmann

Noon News
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sweet'n sour

R


----------



## grandmann

Rapid Run
N


----------



## OResmerelda

naive nun

N


----------



## grandmann

Nervousness Numb
B


----------



## OResmerelda

broken boat

T


----------



## sandj

tiny tunes 

s


----------



## OResmerelda

seeking salvation

N


----------



## grandmann

No Negotiator 
R


----------



## grandmann

No Negotiator 
R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rolls Royce 
E


----------



## grandmann

Extra Exam
M


----------



## OResmerelda

merely mortal

L


----------



## grandmann

Late Learner
R


----------



## Margot in FL

Ridiculous Reasoning
G


----------



## OResmerelda

genuine gold

D


----------



## grandmann

Dangerous Drama
A


----------



## ohsusana

Apologetic Assistant. T


----------



## grandmann

Toothless Toddler
R


----------



## OResmerelda

rotund rat

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tasty Taco. O


----------



## grandmann

Orange Obsession
N


----------



## OResmerelda

not noticing

G


----------



## grandmann

Gift Giving
G


----------



## OResmerelda

golden glimmer

R


----------



## grandmann

Romantic Relationship
P


----------



## OResmerelda

penne pasta

A


----------



## grandmann

Answer Above
E


----------



## sandj

English Estates 

S


----------



## grandmann

Sherbet Sweet
T


----------



## Margot in FL

Titillating Tweet
T


----------



## ohsusana

Topsy Turvy. Y


----------



## OResmerelda

yowling youth

H


----------



## grandmann

Hip Hop
P


----------



## ohsusana

Popular Prom. M


----------



## joanmary1

Mackays marmalade

E


----------



## ohsusana

Eating Everything. G


----------



## joanmary1

Golden grapes

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sweet Stuff. F


----------



## joanmary1

Fluffy fur.

R


----------



## ohsusana

Repairing Radio. O


----------



## joanmary1

Open out

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tacky Tuxedo
O


----------



## joanmary1

Ollie owl

L


----------



## grandmann

Less Likely
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yawning youth

H


----------



## grandmann

Hogan Heroes
S


----------



## joanmary1

Silly string

G


----------



## grandmann

Grizzled Gnome
E


----------



## OResmerelda

extra earnings

S


----------



## grandmann

Silky Satin
N


----------



## OResmerelda

natural newel (post)

L


----------



## ohsusana

Lovely Laugh. H


----------



## grandmann

High Hopes
S


----------



## OResmerelda

severe season

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nutty Nougat. T


----------



## grandmann

Tweedledee Tweedledum
M


----------



## ohsusana

Monkey Magic. C


----------



## grandmann

Car Crash
H


----------



## OResmerelda

heavy horse

E


----------



## ohsusana

Easygoing Enough. H


----------



## grandmann

Half Hour
R


----------



## OResmerelda

rapid reaction

N


----------



## ohsusana

Norse Navy. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yap yap

P


----------



## Margot in FL

Perfect Prank
K


----------



## ohsusana

Playing Pool. L


----------



## ohsusana

Margot in FL said:


> Perfect Prank
> K


Kicking Kerb. B


----------



## joanmary1

Bouncing baby


Y


----------



## grandmann

Yawning Yeti
I


----------



## joanmary1

Inside iceberg

G


----------



## grandmann

Grandma & Grandpa
A


----------



## OResmerelda

acoustic autoharp

P


----------



## joanmary1

Paper planes

S


----------



## grandmann

Sterling Silver
R


----------



## OResmerelda

rabid raccoon

N


----------



## sandj

Skip Skip (To my Lou, my darling) 

P


----------



## ohsusana

Painting Portrait. T


----------



## grandmann

Twenty Two
O


----------



## OResmerelda

ornate orb

B


----------



## ohsusana

Baking Bread. D


----------



## boring knit

dazzling diamond

D


----------



## grandmann

Dachshund Dog
G


----------



## OResmerelda

grey goblin

N


----------



## joanmary1

Nicky's nachos

S


----------



## OResmerelda

sour saki

I


----------



## sandj

It Is 

S


----------



## grandmann

South Seas
S


----------



## OResmerelda

sudden squall

L


----------



## ohsusana

Linseed Loaf. F


----------



## OResmerelda

Friday's forecast

T


----------



## grandmann

Think Twice
E


----------



## OResmerelda

ermine earmuff

F


----------



## grandmann

Final Forecast
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tinkling Teaspoon. N


----------



## joanmary1

Nasty niff

F


----------



## Margot in FL

Fine Feathers
S


----------



## joanmary1

Soft soap

P


----------



## OResmerelda

prickly pear

R


----------



## joanmary1

Rapid running

G


----------



## sandj

Grocery Gloves 

S


----------



## joanmary1

Suede slippers

S


----------



## OResmerelda

shoe shopping

G


----------



## ohsusana

Gentle Grandma. A


----------



## grandmann

An Antique
E


----------



## ohsusana

Energetic Elf. F


----------



## grandmann

fancy free
E


----------



## OResmerelda

exploding elevator

R


----------



## ohsusana

Reading Room. M


----------



## joanmary1

Mini mushroom

M


----------



## sandj

Moonlight Moment 

T


----------



## joanmary1

Message meaning

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Giraffe gyrating
G


----------



## joanmary1

Good gracious

S


----------



## OResmerelda

salad spinner

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Roaming Rhino
O


----------



## OResmerelda

obvious objection

N


----------



## Margot in FL

New Normal
L


----------



## grandmann

Loud Lyric
C


----------



## OResmerelda

crazy cartoon

N


----------



## grandmann

Nasty Narc
C


----------



## OResmerelda

crimson cap

P


----------



## grandmann

Piano Player
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rest Room. M


----------



## OResmerelda

massive make-over

R


----------



## ohsusana

Roasted Radish. H


----------



## joanmary1

Horrible hairdo

O


----------



## ohsusana

Offered Opinion. N


----------



## Margot in FL

Northern Nightingale
E


----------



## ohsusana

Eerie Echo. O


----------



## OResmerelda

optional orders

S


----------



## ohsusana

Smart Suit. T


----------



## grandmann

TV Trays
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Solid Silver
R


----------



## grandmann

Reliable Resident
T


----------



## OResmerelda

toasted turnip

P


----------



## grandmann

Pink Panties
S


----------



## OResmerelda

silk stocking

G


----------



## grandmann

Great Girdles
S


----------



## ohsusana

Saggy Stomach. H


----------



## OResmerelda

heavy heart

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tree Trunk. K


----------



## joanmary1

Koconut kisses (little cakes)

L


----------



## Margot in FL

Knitted Kanga
A


----------



## Margot in FL

Lovely Ladybird
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dearest Darling. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Gorgeous Girl
L


----------



## sandj

Pretty Princess 

S


----------



## ohsusana

Margot in FL said:


> Gorgeous Girl
> L


Likeable Lad. D


----------



## joanmary1

Dappy Duncan

N


----------



## OResmerelda

nonessential network

K


----------



## joanmary1

Keen kipper

R


----------



## grandmann

Rave Review
W


----------



## joanmary1

Woven well

L


----------



## OResmerelda

loose loam

M


----------



## grandmann

Mint Model
L


----------



## OResmerelda

loose lid

D


----------



## grandmann

Dirty Dozen
N


----------



## sandj

New Novel 

L


----------



## OResmerelda

late lunch

H


----------



## sandj

Hot (&) Humid 

D


----------



## OResmerelda

drag down

N


----------



## grandmann

Nearly Non-stop
P


----------



## sandj

Pretty Pink 

K


----------



## OResmerelda

keep knitting

G


----------



## grandmann

Gauge Guide
E


----------



## ohsusana

Effective Exam. M


----------



## OResmerelda

math moron

N


----------



## grandmann

Noticing notebook
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kicking Kerb. B


----------



## sandj

Big Box 

X


----------



## ohsusana

Xenas X-ray. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yolks

S


----------



## ohsusana

Standing Still. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lowly lamb

B


----------



## boring knit

pretty plants

S


----------



## OResmerelda

salty sushi

I


----------



## boring knit

impish infant


T


----------



## boring knit

impish infant


T


----------



## OResmerelda

teenage truant

T


----------



## boring knit

ticklish toddler


R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rakish Rogue
E


----------



## grandmann

every evil
L


----------



## OResmerelda

lame leopard

D


----------



## grandmann

Donkey Drawing
G


----------



## OResmerelda

girls gymnastics

S


----------



## grandmann

Shy Smirk
K


----------



## OResmerelda

king-sized koi

I


----------



## ohsusana

Identical Information. N


----------



## grandmann

Not Nowadays
S


----------



## OResmerelda

sipping sasparilla

A


----------



## ohsusana

Always Asking. G


----------



## joanmary1

Gloria Gaynor

R


----------



## ohsusana

Ripped Rag. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Giant Gander
R


----------



## grandmann

Replace Recliner
R


----------



## OResmerelda

recent review

W


----------



## Margot in FL

Wonderful Waterfall
L


----------



## OResmerelda

leaving litter

R


----------



## joanmary1

Rambling roses

S


----------



## OResmerelda

seriously stupid

D


----------



## grandmann

Dumb & Dumber
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rather Raucous. S


----------



## grandmann

Staying Sober
R


----------



## ohsusana

Red Roses. S


----------



## grandmann

Sardine Sandwich
H


----------



## OResmerelda

healthy hamburger

R


----------



## ohsusana

Roman River. R


----------



## joanmary1

Rag rug

G


----------



## ohsusana

Gardening Guru. U


----------



## joanmary1

Ugly ugli

I


----------



## grandmann

Interesting Ink
K


----------



## joanmary1

Kookaburra 'n kangaroo

O


----------



## grandmann

Oh, Outrageous
S


----------



## OResmerelda

should shower

R


----------



## grandmann

rinse & repeat
T


----------



## OResmerelda

tricky time

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Every Eventuality
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yarn ? Yes.
S


----------



## grandmann

Sip & Savor
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rickety Railing. G


----------



## joanmary1

Great giant

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tom Thumb. B


----------



## sandj

Big (&) Basic 

C


----------



## Margot in FL

Consistently Crowded
D


----------



## ohsusana

Drag Down. N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nattering Nuisance
E


----------



## joanmary1

Enchanted evening


G


----------



## OResmerelda

golden gown

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nimble Nymph. H


----------



## sandj

Happy Hug 

G


----------



## ohsusana

Giving Gifts. S


----------



## OResmerelda

silent sound

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dreamily Dozing. G


----------



## OResmerelda

gol-darned gopher

R


----------



## sandj

Read Receipt 

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tax Time. E


----------



## joanmary1

Easy exit

T


----------



## OResmerelda

twisting tornado

O


----------



## Margot in FL

Orange Organza
A


----------



## OResmerelda

aquamarine aida-cloth

H


----------



## ohsusana

Helping Hands. S


----------



## sandj

Sweetest Sugar 

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rocky Road. D


----------



## OResmerelda

damaged decoration

N


----------



## ohsusana

New Novel. L


----------



## OResmerelda

leaping lamb

B


----------



## ohsusana

Bad Breath. H


----------



## Margot in FL

Hickory Hammock
K


----------



## joanmary1

Karen's kapok

K


----------



## sandj

Kind Kiddo

O


----------



## joanmary1

Orange opal 

L


----------



## OResmerelda

little lesson

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nothing New. W


----------



## sandj

Wide Windows 

S


----------



## ohsusana

Steam Ship. P


----------



## OResmerelda

personal planner

R


----------



## ohsusana

Red Rug. G


----------



## joanmary1

Glass goblet

T


----------



## ohsusana

Toothpaste Tubes. S


----------



## joanmary1

Spiky shard

D


----------



## sandj

Daily Dream 

M


----------



## Margot in FL

Many Memories
S


----------



## OResmerelda

short shrift

T


----------



## joanmary1

Tabby tomcat

T


----------



## sandj

Tiniest Tooth 

H


----------



## Margot in FL

Highest Hill
L


----------



## ohsusana

Low Loch. H


----------



## sandj

High Hopes


----------



## ohsusana

Strong String. G


----------



## OResmerelda

greatest goal

L


----------



## ohsusana

Looking Lovely. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yurt

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Talking Telephone
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eating eclairs

S


----------



## OResmerelda

sipping shiraz

Z


----------



## joanmary1

Zany zebra

A


----------



## OResmerelda

another attempt

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Trying Tolerance
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eight echidna

A


----------



## OResmerelda

ate alfalfa

A


----------



## boring knit

As always

s


----------



## joanmary1

Slippery slope

E


----------



## OResmerelda

extinguishing embers

S


----------



## ohsusana

Slow Starting. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Giant Gorilla 
A


----------



## ohsusana

Amazing Armadillo. O


----------



## OResmerelda

often overlooked

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dress Department. T


----------



## joanmary1

Toilet tissues

S


----------



## ohsusana

Solid Start. T


----------



## joanmary1

Two tone

E


----------



## ohsusana

Escaping Elk. K


----------



## joanmary1

Kinky Komodo

O


----------



## ohsusana

Outstanding Offer. R


----------



## sandj

Romper Room 

M


----------



## ohsusana

Miserable Moron. N


----------



## joanmary1

Noontime nibbles

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Simmering Soup
P


----------



## joanmary1

Perfect peas

S


----------



## OResmerelda

rare roast

T


----------



## joanmary1

Thick trees

S


----------



## OResmerelda

skinny sapling

G


----------



## sandj

Got Goggles 

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Gladly Gave
E


----------



## OResmerelda

see someone

E


----------



## joanmary1

Even edges

S


----------



## OResmerelda

sweet syrup

P


----------



## ohsusana

Proud Papa. A


----------



## joanmary1

After all

L


----------



## ohsusana

Lovely Lass. S


----------



## joanmary1

Shining star

R


----------



## boring knit

rickety rocker

R


----------



## Emmy Cat

Red Leicester - R


----------



## ohsusana

Roger Ramjet. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Table Top
P


----------



## sandj

Pattern Photo 

O


----------



## joanmary1

Obey order

R


----------



## OResmerelda

rarely rides

S


----------



## joanmary1

Spidery scrawl

L


----------



## OResmerelda

laundry load

D


----------



## joanmary1

Damp deck

K


----------



## OResmerelda

kite kit

T


----------



## joanmary1

Test tubes

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sharing Sidewalk
K


----------



## sandj

Kindest Koi 

I


----------



## OResmerelda

it's indigo

O


----------



## Margot in FL

Or Opalescent
T


----------



## OResmerelda

'taint tan

N


----------



## ohsusana

Not Navy. Y


----------



## OResmerelda

yes, yellow

W


----------



## ohsusana

What White ? E


----------



## OResmerelda

even ecru

U


----------



## ohsusana

Utterly Ultramarine. E


----------



## joanmary1

Open overcoat

T


----------



## Emmy Cat

Terrible twins - S


----------



## joanmary1

Squeaking shrew

W


----------



## Margot in FL

Whining Wombat
T


----------



## sandj

Today Tomorrow 

W


----------



## joanmary1

What when?

N


----------



## boring knit

not nobody

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yarn

N


----------



## OResmerelda

nylon netting

G


----------



## joanmary1

General greeting

G


----------



## OResmerelda

green grocer

R


----------



## joanmary1

Reading replies

S


----------



## OResmerelda

seventy seamen

N


----------



## joanmary1

Ninety nurses

S


----------



## ohsusana

Squeaky Spring. G


----------



## OResmerelda

gargantuan graffiti

I


----------



## Margot in FL

Irrelevant Idiot
T


----------



## OResmerelda

twisted twine

E


----------



## ohsusana

Electric Energy. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yielding yarn

N


----------



## ohsusana

Natural Nutrition. N


----------



## joanmary1

New notion

N


----------



## sandj

Never Named 

D


----------



## Margot in FL

Degenerate Dunce
E


----------



## OResmerelda

ecru-colored emulsion

N


----------



## ohsusana

Novelty nicknack. K


----------



## OResmerelda

kid's kerchief

F


----------



## ohsusana

Flying Fox. X


----------



## joanmary1

Xavier's Xanadu

U


----------



## Margot in FL

Underground Utilities 
S


----------



## joanmary1

Silky slub

B


----------



## ohsusana

Bonnie Baby. Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yesterday’s Yearnings
S


----------



## sandj

Special Stash 

H


----------



## OResmerelda

helpful husband

D


----------



## joanmary1

Day dreaming

G


----------



## OResmerelda

gentle gibbon

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nuzzling Newborn
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nudging Ninety. Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Youthfully Yours
S


----------



## OResmerelda

silent scream

M


----------



## joanmary1

Mixed mints

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sandy Shell. L


----------



## sandj

Lasting Laugh 

H


----------



## joanmary1

Huge Hippo

O


----------



## OResmerelda

original obligation

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nifty Notions
S


----------



## joanmary1

Scarlet scarf

F


----------



## OResmerelda

fine fettle

E


----------



## ohsusana

Everyday Exercises. S


----------



## boring knit

Satisfying smoothie


E


----------



## OResmerelda

enormous egg

G


----------



## ohsusana

Goalkeepers Goal. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lounge lizard

D


----------



## ohsusana

Don’t Dwell. L


----------



## Margot in FL

Lovely Life
E


----------



## ohsusana

Extra Effort. T


----------



## Candycounter1

Tick Tock
????

K


----------



## OResmerelda

keep kvetching

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Glamorous Gewgaw
W


----------



## sandj

White Wood 

D


----------



## Margot in FL

Dreadful Disaster
R


----------



## OResmerelda

radiating respect

T


----------



## ohsusana

Torn & Tattered. D


----------



## OResmerelda

decidedly different

T


----------



## ohsusana

Train Trip. P


----------



## joanmary1

Pitter patter

R


----------



## ohsusana

Raging Raindrops. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sultry Storm
M


----------



## boring knit

mixing martinis


S


----------



## Margot in FL

Slippery Slope
E


----------



## joanmary1

Electrifying event

T


----------



## OResmerelda

touching tableau

U


----------



## ohsusana

Urban Umbrella. A


----------



## OResmerelda

asking anyone

E


----------



## ohsusana

Evening Embers. S


----------



## OResmerelda

soft soap

P


----------



## ohsusana

Peter Pan. N


----------



## joanmary1

Natty Norah

H


----------



## ohsusana

Horsey Henrietta. A


----------



## Margot in FL

Anxious Arnold
D


----------



## joanmary1

Dreamy Daniel

L


----------



## OResmerelda

lazy Laura

A


----------



## joanmary1

Athletic Anna

A


----------



## OResmerelda

anti-social Arthur

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rambunctious Rosie
E


----------



## OResmerelda

empty-headed Edith

H


----------



## joanmary1

Hot-headed Horatio

O


----------



## OResmerelda

ornery Olivia

A


----------



## joanmary1

Angelic Arthur

R


----------



## OResmerelda

realistic Roderick

K


----------



## joanmary1

Kinky Ken

N


----------



## OResmerelda

nice Nelli

I


----------



## Margot in FL

Independent Ivan
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nosy Nora. A


----------



## OResmerelda

athletic Adam

M


----------



## ohsusana

Meddlesome Mark. K


----------



## joanmary1

Kaftan Karen

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nasty Nev. V


----------



## Margot in FL

Victorious Vivien
N


----------



## joanmary1

Nitty Norah H


----------



## OResmerelda

handsome Herb

B


----------



## joanmary1

Berties buns

S


----------



## OResmerelda

serious Stef

F


----------



## joanmary1

Frantic Fred

D


----------



## OResmerelda

disturbed Deb

B


----------



## Margot in FL

Benevolent Beatrice
E


----------



## ohsusana

Experienced Eric. C


----------



## OResmerelda

cute Calum

M


----------



## ohsusana

Moody Michael. L


----------



## OResmerelda

lonesome Lief

F


----------



## Margot in FL

Fickle Fiona
A


----------



## OResmerelda

awesome Alec

C


----------



## ohsusana

Cool Colin. N


----------



## joanmary1

Nasty Naomi

I


----------



## ohsusana

Interesting Ivan. N


----------



## joanmary1

Nephew Nigel

L


----------



## OResmerelda

lewd Lew

W


----------



## joanmary1

Wise Winonna

A


----------



## Margot in FL

Angry Andrew
W


----------



## OResmerelda

wistful William

M


----------



## joanmary1

Merry Mavis


----------



## OResmerelda

sulky Simon

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nonsensical Nathalie
E


----------



## ohsusana

Entertaining Ernie. E


----------



## OResmerelda

energetic Ethel

L


----------



## ohsusana

Lazy Larry. Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yawning Yolanda
A


----------



## ohsusana

Amorous Aileen. N


----------



## joanmary1

Naughty Neil

L


----------



## OResmerelda

little Lulu

U


----------



## joanmary1

Unique Ursula

A


----------



## sandj

Animal Antics 

S


----------



## OResmerelda

sesame seed

D


----------



## Margot in FL

Deathly Dirge
E


----------



## OResmerelda

Economics essay

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yo-Yo. O


----------



## OResmerelda

ornery octopi

I


----------



## ohsusana

Investigating Innards. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Solitary Scorpion
N


----------



## ohsusana

Naughty Nephew. W


----------



## OResmerelda

wide window

W


----------



## sandj

Why Would (You) 

D


----------



## OResmerelda

don't dither

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Really Raucous
S


----------



## OResmerelda

she said

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dilly Dallying. G


----------



## OResmerelda

gradual gradient

T


----------



## grandmann

The Truth
H


----------



## OResmerelda

horrible heat

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tickling Toes. S


----------



## OResmerelda

sorority sweetheart

T


----------



## sandj

Time To 

O


----------



## OResmerelda

our oatmeal

L


----------



## Margot in FL

Lemon Lollipop 
P


----------



## grandmann

Powder Puff
F


----------



## OResmerelda

friendly fight

T


----------



## sandj

Tommy Totune 

(867-5309) 

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Eagle’s Eyrie 
E


----------



## OResmerelda

exploring elevator

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rude Rascal. L


----------



## grandmann

La La Land
D


----------



## ohsusana

Deep Depth. H


----------



## OResmerelda

humorous haiku

U


----------



## grandmann

Uncle's Umbrella
A


----------



## ohsusana

Aspiring Actor. R


----------



## OResmerelda

annoying announcer

R


----------



## sandj

Something Similar 

R


----------



## grandmann

Roof Rafter
R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rascally Rogue
E


----------



## OResmerelda

elite European

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nefarious Noble
E


----------



## OResmerelda

ending erosion

N


----------



## ohsusana

Natural Nutrition. N


----------



## grandmann

Nice Nanna
A


----------



## Margot in FL

Accidental Action
N


----------



## grandmann

Nothing Notice
E


----------



## ohsusana

Easy Enough. H


----------



## Margot in FL

Highly Honoured
D


----------



## OResmerelda

dearest darling

G


----------



## ohsusana

Good Girl. L


----------



## grandmann

Lefty Loosey
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yarn. N


----------



## grandmann

Nuts Nutrition
N


----------



## OResmerelda

nobody needs

S


----------



## ohsusana

Solid Stick. K


----------



## OResmerelda

kindergarten kiddo

O


----------



## ohsusana

Overwhelming Ouch. H


----------



## Margot in FL

Hideous Harpies
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sorrowful Sigh. H


----------



## sandj

Happy Hi

I


----------



## grandmann

Inside Invitation
N


----------



## OResmerelda

noticed nothing

G


----------



## grandmann

Giant Gator
R


----------



## sandj

People Pleasing 

G


----------



## ohsusana

Greedy Guts. S


----------



## OResmerelda

satirical sentiment

T


----------



## grandmann

Twenty Two
O


----------



## OResmerelda

orange orb

B


----------



## grandmann

ball bearings
S


----------



## OResmerelda

slick sandpaper

R


----------



## grandmann

Rolling Rapids
S


----------



## ohsusana

Silky Satin. N


----------



## joanmary1

Natty nails

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Slobbering Spaniel
L


----------



## joanmary1

Licking lollies

S


----------



## grandmann

Safe Subject
T


----------



## OResmerelda

touching tableau

U


----------



## grandmann

USA Uniform
M


----------



## ohsusana

Matching Mittens. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sudden Stop
P


----------



## grandmann

Possible Project
T


----------



## OResmerelda

tall tower

R


----------



## joanmary1

Random rash

H


----------



## OResmerelda

hog heaven

N


----------



## joanmary1

Night-time nimbus

S


----------



## OResmerelda

sheer shirt

T


----------



## joanmary1

Typical topic

C


----------



## OResmerelda

crumbling colosseum

M


----------



## ohsusana

Making Magic. C


----------



## grandmann

Colorful Coat
T


----------



## ohsusana

Triumphant Team. M


----------



## Margot in FL

Mickey Mouse
E


----------



## OResmerelda

elementary education

N


----------



## grandmann

Natural Nails
S


----------



## OResmerelda

swift stream

M


----------



## grandmann

Milk Maid
D


----------



## OResmerelda

detailed data

A


----------



## grandmann

Anxiety Attack
K


----------



## OResmerelda

keen knife/knives

E or S - your choice


----------



## grandmann

Extra Energy
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Youngest Yak. K


----------



## grandmann

Knock-out Kiss
S


----------



## ohsusana

Shoes & Socks. S


----------



## grandmann

Stinky Socks
S


----------



## ohsusana

Silky Stockings. S


----------



## grandmann

Sugar Sweet
T


----------



## Margot in FL

Treacle Tart
T


----------



## ohsusana

Totally Tempted. D


----------



## Margot in FL

Divinely Delicious
S


----------



## OResmerelda

strong staff

F


----------



## ohsusana

Fox Friendly. Y


----------



## grandmann

Your Yellow-lab
B


----------



## OResmerelda

big bratwurst

T


----------



## ohsusana

Truly Tempting. G


----------



## joanmary1

Going gaga

A


----------



## ohsusana

Aping Around. D


----------



## joanmary1

Dancing date


E


----------



## sandj

Emily’s Eatery 

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Exciting event

T


----------



## OResmerelda

tip tap

P


----------



## joanmary1

Potato pies

S


----------



## sandj

Slumber Sleeper 

R


----------



## grandmann

resting rpm
M


----------



## OResmerelda

motley mob

B


----------



## boring knit

boiled bacon


N


----------



## OResmerelda

boring knit said:


> boiled bacon


A travesty! LOL

nothing new

W


----------



## ohsusana

Wooly Wrap. P


----------



## grandmann

Party Perfect
T


----------



## OResmerelda

touching toast

T


----------



## ohsusana

Touching Toes....ouch.
S


----------



## joanmary1

Stiff Sue

E


----------



## ohsusana

Extra Effort ( needed ).
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tough try

Y


----------



## OResmerelda

yawning youngster

R


----------



## grandmann

room rental
L


----------



## joanmary1

Luscious lemonade

E


----------



## grandmann

Experience Enough
H


----------



## OResmerelda

healing hand

D


----------



## grandmann

Daddy's Dream
M


----------



## OResmerelda

munching macaroni

I


----------



## joanmary1

Indian ink

K


----------



## grandmann

Kitchen Ketchup
P


----------



## sandj

Pretty Pink 

K


----------



## grandmann

sandj said:


> Pretty Pink
> 
> K


King-size Kimono
O


----------



## ohsusana

Overseas Outreach. H


----------



## grandmann

Hogan Heroes
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Soft Serve
E


----------



## grandmann

Early Exam
M


----------



## OResmerelda

mechanical motor

R


----------



## grandmann

rough rider
R


----------



## OResmerelda

random reason

N


----------



## grandmann

Not Now
W


----------



## OResmerelda

well, when?

N


----------



## ohsusana

No Never. R


----------



## joanmary1

Rural region

N


----------



## ohsusana

Northern News. S


----------



## joanmary1

Silly stuff

F


----------



## ohsusana

Fussy Frank. K


----------



## joanmary1

Kitchen knives

S


----------



## ohsusana

Silver Spoons. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sterling silver

R


----------



## grandmann

Rapid Recognition
N


----------



## joanmary1

Native nobleman

N


----------



## grandmann

Not Nowadays
S


----------



## OResmerelda

silver scarab

B


----------



## grandmann

baby's bib
B


----------



## OResmerelda

buttered bread

D


----------



## joanmary1

Damp down

N


----------



## grandmann

Night Ninja
A


----------



## joanmary1

Adam's apple

E


----------



## grandmann

English Exam
M


----------



## boring knit

Massive melon



N


----------



## OResmerelda

news network

K


----------



## joanmary1

Kevin's kickaround

D


----------



## ohsusana

Daily Dollop. P


----------



## grandmann

Pondering Photo
O


----------



## Margot in FL

Original Orthographer
R


----------



## OResmerelda

rare rhino

O


----------



## grandmann

Respectful Ranch
H


----------



## grandmann

Respectful Ranch
H


----------



## OResmerelda

hauling hay

Y


----------



## grandmann

Oddly Obvious
S


----------



## grandmann

Oddly Obvious
S


----------



## grandmann

OResmerelda said:


> hauling hay
> 
> Y


Y You?
U


----------



## OResmerelda

ugly underwear

R


----------



## sandj

Stunning Sky 

Y


----------



## OResmerelda

yellow yardage

E


----------



## grandmann

Extra Excitement
T


----------



## joanmary1

Trying times

S


----------



## grandmann

Small Smile
E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra effort

T


----------



## grandmann

Tip Toeing
G


----------



## joanmary1

Good growl

L


----------



## grandmann

Laborsaving Lasagna
A


----------



## joanmary1

Acidic apricot 

T


----------



## grandmann

Tasty Turnip
P


----------



## Margot in FL

Petulant Patricia
A


----------



## grandmann

Airbrush Artist
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tatty toothbrush

H


----------



## OResmerelda

hairy head

D


----------



## grandmann

Dopey Dwarf
F


----------



## Margot in FL

Forever Free
E


----------



## OResmerelda

equally erroneous

S


----------



## grandmann

Sticky Stuff
F


----------



## OResmerelda

famous flotilla

A


----------



## ohsusana

Arrogant Aristocrat. T


----------



## grandmann

Thanking Them
M


----------



## OResmerelda

motor mount

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tuesday & Thursday. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yester year

R


----------



## ohsusana

Red Rompers. S


----------



## joanmary1

Scarlet scanties S


----------



## Margot in FL

Summer Sandals
S


----------



## joanmary1

Suede shoes


----------



## sandj

Square Space 

E


----------



## OResmerelda

eating everything!

G


----------



## joanmary1

Greedy guts (no offence! )

S


----------



## grandmann

Senior Staff
F


----------



## OResmerelda

family farm

M


----------



## joanmary1

My music

C


----------



## grandmann

Colorful Creations
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sewing set

T


----------



## grandmann

Tailor's Thimble
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eight earwigs

S


----------



## grandmann

Stinky Sneakers
S


----------



## OResmerelda

sweaty socks

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Slightly Sarcastic 
C


----------



## OResmerelda

crude comic

C


----------



## Margot in FL

Consistently Corrupt
T


----------



## OResmerelda

tepid tea

A


----------



## grandmann

Terrible Troubles
S


----------



## grandmann

OResmerelda said:


> tepid tea
> 
> A


always awareness
S


----------



## OResmerelda

seldom seen

N


----------



## grandmann

Naughty Nephew
W


----------



## OResmerelda

wandering waif

F


----------



## ohsusana

Funny Farm. M


----------



## joanmary1

Mouldy mushroom

M


----------



## ohsusana

Manic Monday. Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yesterday’s Yearnings
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sweet Stuff. F


----------



## joanmary1

Fluffy fudge

E


----------



## boring knit

Ernest Egyptian


N


----------



## joanmary1

Negative note

E


----------



## OResmerelda

emerging evidence

E


----------



## joanmary1

Ecstatic excitement 

T


----------



## OResmerelda

tom turkey

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yawn loudly

Y


----------



## OResmerelda

you yawn

N


----------



## joanmary1

No never

R


----------



## OResmerelda

rattling reverb

B


----------



## ohsusana

Barking Bonkers. S


----------



## sandj

Sandy Shores 

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sandie Shaw
W


----------



## sandj

Western World 

D


----------



## grandmann

Dodgers Dugout
T


----------



## OResmerelda

tight top

P


----------



## grandmann

Pizza Parlor
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rudolph Reindeer. R


----------



## grandmann

rusty rooster
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rigid Road. D


----------



## OResmerelda

delightfully different

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tricky Turnabout
T


----------



## OResmerelda

traditional tzatziki

I


----------



## Margot in FL

Independent Interpreter
R


----------



## OResmerelda

rational reason

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nubile Nymph. H


----------



## grandmann

Helping Herself
F


----------



## Margot in FL

Failing Fast
T


----------



## OResmerelda

thirsty toddler

R


----------



## ohsusana

Reminds Respectfully. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yaks yakking 

G


----------



## ohsusana

Giant Gorilla. A


----------



## joanmary1

Acrobatic arachnid

D


----------



## ohsusana

Darting Dragonfly. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yvonne yelled

D


----------



## OResmerelda

don't drink

K


----------



## joanmary1

Keeping keepsakes

S


----------



## OResmerelda

satisfying snack

K


----------



## joanmary1

Keeshond kennel


----------



## OResmerelda

limber lifeguard

D


----------



## joanmary1

Damp dalmatian

N


----------



## OResmerelda

needed nutrient

T


----------



## grandmann

Traditional Tea
A


----------



## joanmary1

African achatina 

A


----------



## grandmann

Artist Agenda
A


----------



## OResmerelda

ate ambrosia

A


----------



## grandmann

animal arena
A


----------



## Margot in FL

Aggravating Arthropod 
D


----------



## OResmerelda

detailed design
'
N


----------



## grandmann

Nostril Nearness
S


----------



## OResmerelda

short, succinct story

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yuppy Yachtsman. N


----------



## hazelroselooms

Puffy pill


----------



## hazelroselooms

Not fast enough, I guess.


----------



## grandmann

hazelroselooms said:


> Not fast enough, I guess.


Fastness doesn't have anything to do with it, you can post whenever but we always start with the letter that the last letter posted.
For example:

Fast Enough....H
Half Hour....R

Please come and join us


----------



## Margot in FL

Royal Rumpus
S


----------



## grandmann

Serious Stuff
F


----------



## ohsusana

Foolish Flop. P


----------



## grandmann

Passionate Person
N


----------



## OResmerelda

nefarious nephew

W


----------



## grandmann

Whole Wheat
T


----------



## OResmerelda

taking taxi

I


----------



## grandmann

Impression Idea
A


----------



## OResmerelda

amber alert

T


----------



## joanmary1

Traffic tunnel

L


----------



## Margot in FL

Lily’s Lament
T


----------



## joanmary1

Treacle tart

T


----------



## grandmann

Teepee Tent
T


----------



## joanmary1

Take ten

N


----------



## OResmerelda

nightly nightmares

S


----------



## joanmary1

Shabby shirt

T


----------



## grandmann

Train Toot
T


----------



## joanmary1

Fast 'n furious

S


----------



## grandmann

Small Space...E


----------



## joanmary1

Emergency exit

T


----------



## OResmerelda

tooting train

N


----------



## joanmary1

Nylon netting

G


----------



## OResmerelda

glimmering gel

L


----------



## grandmann

Little Liar
R


----------



## OResmerelda

rustic resort

T


----------



## boring knit

ticklish toddler


R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rural Retreat
T


----------



## grandmann

Talented Team
M


----------



## BrattyPatty

Mangled Monkey Y


----------



## OResmerelda

yucky yeast

T


----------



## joanmary1

Trumpet toot

T


----------



## OResmerelda

teaching telecommunication

N


----------



## Margot in FL

New Normal
L


----------



## OResmerelda

licking lollipop

P


----------



## joanmary1

Pester power

R


----------



## OResmerelda

relaxing rhythm

M


----------



## Margot in FL

Machiavellian Mischief
F


----------



## grandmann

Final Forecast (Hot & Humid)
T


----------



## OResmerelda

trusting temperment

T


----------



## grandmann

TV Tables
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sliding Scale
E


----------



## joanmary1

Edited email

L


----------



## OResmerelda

lottery loser

R


----------



## grandmann

Record Request
T


----------



## OResmerelda

teapot-sized tempest

T


----------



## grandmann

Time Together
R


----------



## OResmerelda

refreshing rain

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Numerous Newts
S


----------



## grandmann

Shoe Strings
S


----------



## OResmerelda

short straw

W


----------



## Margot in FL

Whale Watching
G


----------



## joanmary1

Gathering gladioli

I


----------



## grandmann

It Involves
S


----------



## joanmary1

Stretched stitch

H


----------



## grandmann

Hula Hoop
P


----------



## Margot in FL

Pink Portulaca
A


----------



## joanmary1

Amethyst Aster

R


----------



## grandmann

Respectful Request
T


----------



## OResmerelda

tuberculosis test

T


----------



## sandj

Talking Teen 

N


----------



## OResmerelda

negative number

R


----------



## grandmann

Rescue Report
T


----------



## Margot in FL

Terrific Transformation 
N


----------



## grandmann

National News
S


----------



## OResmerelda

surfin' safari

I


----------



## joanmary1

Inactive incident

T


----------



## grandmann

Tasty Taco
O


----------



## joanmary1

Omelette offer

R


----------



## grandmann

Rock-solid Relationship
P


----------



## joanmary1

Painting pagoda

A


----------



## grandmann

Arms Around
D


----------



## joanmary1

Dainty diamond

D


----------



## grandmann

Daily Digest
T


----------



## joanmary1

Trestle table

E


----------



## grandmann

Extreme Exposure
E


----------



## joanmary1

Excited elfin

N


----------



## OResmerelda

nibbling nan

N


----------



## grandmann

Nothing Near
R


----------



## OResmerelda

rotund rabbi

I


----------



## joanmary1

Interesting island

D


----------



## OResmerelda

dark diamond

D


----------



## joanmary1

Double duty


----------



## OResmerelda

your yarn

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Network News
S


----------



## OResmerelda

sesame seed

D


----------



## joanmary1

Duck down

N


----------



## joanmary1

double post!!!!!


----------



## sandj

Nice Number 

R


----------



## joanmary1

Ready reckoner

R


----------



## grandmann

Roaring Rum Runner
R


----------



## joanmary1

Regal & royal

L


----------



## grandmann

Late Learner
R


----------



## OResmerelda

rusty rim

M


----------



## joanmary1

Mardy Monday

Y


----------



## OResmerelda

you're yelling

G


----------



## joanmary1

Going green

N


----------



## OResmerelda

Nana's namesake

E


----------



## joanmary1

Eating eggplant

T


----------



## grandmann

Tasty Turnip
P


----------



## joanmary1

Potato pie

E


----------



## grandmann

E-mail Exchange
E


----------



## joanmary1

East end

D


----------



## OResmerelda

derelict duty

Y


----------



## grandmann

Youth Yadda
A


----------



## Margot in FL

Advanced Algebra
A


----------



## grandmann

Artist Agenda
A


----------



## sandj

Strawberry Superb

B


----------



## OResmerelda

adding angora

A


----------



## grandmann

Absolutely Aga
A


----------



## joanmary1

Add anything

G


----------



## OResmerelda

guarding gold

D


----------



## joanmary1

Don't dawdle 

E


----------



## OResmerelda

external entrance

E


----------



## joanmary1

Eric's exercising 

G


----------



## grandmann

Going Gaga
A


----------



## OResmerelda

antisocial attitude

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Endangered Eagles
S


----------



## OResmerelda

saluting soldier

R


----------



## grandmann

Real Ranch
H


----------



## OResmerelda

holding handcuff

F


----------



## joanmary1

Finding fluff

F


----------



## OResmerelda

featuring fusilli

I


----------



## joanmary1

In Iceland

D


----------



## grandmann

Daughter's Deli
I


----------



## joanmary1

Interesting ice-lolly

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yellow Yeti
I


----------



## OResmerelda

it's indigo

O


----------



## joanmary1

Opaque obelisk

K


----------



## grandmann

King's Kingdom
M


----------



## grandmann

King's Kingdom
M


----------



## OResmerelda

Maid Marian

N


----------



## grandmann

Nesting Nook
K


----------



## Margot in FL

Kalahari Kingdom
M


----------



## OResmerelda

math moron

N


----------



## grandmann

Nifty Nabber
R


----------



## ohsusana

Ruthless Robber. R


----------



## joanmary1

Reaching round

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dumping Dirt. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tempting Treats
S


----------



## joanmary1

Skipping step

P


----------



## OResmerelda

practicing piano

O


----------



## joanmary1

Open opportunity

Y


----------



## OResmerelda

yowl & yip

P


----------



## grandmann

Pitter Patter
R


----------



## OResmerelda

reggae radio

O


----------



## sandj

Opening Opera 

A


----------



## grandmann

Annoying Arm
M


----------



## Margot in FL

Multiple Myeloma
A


----------



## sandj

Absolutely Awesome 

E


----------



## OResmerelda

elusive emu

U


----------



## joanmary1

Uppity unicorn


N


----------



## Margot in FL

Newport News
S


----------



## joanmary1

Stringy stuff

F


----------



## sandj

Funny Find 

D


----------



## OResmerelda

deep doo-doo

O


----------



## boring knit

Only oriental objects


S


----------



## joanmary1

Special soft slippers

S


----------



## OResmerelda

OResmerelda said:


> deep doo-doo
> 
> O


Sorry for confusing folks. This is the #12 thread, so we're doing double words. Doo-doo, since it's hyphenated, is only one word. At least I thought so when I wrote it.

seems sensible

E


----------



## grandmann

Early Evening
G


----------



## joanmary1

OResmerelda said:


> Sorry for confusing folks. This is the #12 thread, so we're doing double words. Doo-doo, since it's hyphenated, is only one word. At least I thought so when I wrote it.
> 
> seems sensible
> 
> E


Got confused - it doesn't take a lot!

Green gooseberries

S


----------



## OResmerelda

sore scab

B


----------



## grandmann

Baby Blues
S


----------



## OResmerelda

shrimp salad

D


----------



## Margot in FL

Delayed Decision 
N


----------



## grandmann

New Notes
S


----------



## ohsusana

Standing Still. L


----------



## OResmerelda

loose loam

M


----------



## grandmann

Money Mess
S


----------



## ohsusana

Silver Streak. K


----------



## joanmary1

Looking lonely


Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yo-yo. O


----------



## joanmary1

Orange optic

C


----------



## ohsusana

Creepy Clown. N


----------



## boring knit

Negligent Newt 


T


----------



## joanmary1

Twitchy toes

S


----------



## grandmann

Smooth Sailing
G


----------



## joanmary1

Gaggle o' geese

E


----------



## OResmerelda

eating eel

L


----------



## boring knit

Lolly Licking


G


----------



## grandmann

Going Gaga
A


----------



## joanmary1

Ant's anthill

L


----------



## grandmann

Last Look
K


----------



## joanmary1

Kitchen knife

E


----------



## OResmerelda

enticing entree

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Exciting Event
T


----------



## ohsusana

Twiddling Twiddlemuff. F


----------



## grandmann

Full Flyleaf
F


----------



## ohsusana

Fleecy Fluff. F


----------



## Margot in FL

Favourite Flower
R


----------



## ohsusana

Red Roses. S


----------



## OResmerelda

sterile situation

N


----------



## boring knit

Nasty Numpty 


Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yackety Yack. K


----------



## joanmary1

Kent kid

D


----------



## ohsusana

Ding Dong. G


----------



## joanmary1

Getting going

G


----------



## ohsusana

Green Gumboots. S


----------



## joanmary1

Southern sea

A


----------



## ohsusana

Australian Aircraft. T


----------



## sandj

Turtle Theme

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Eastern Exit
T


----------



## joanmary1

Table top

P


----------



## OResmerelda

pretend princess

S


----------



## boring knit

serious squint


T


----------



## OResmerelda

tepid tea

A


----------



## ohsusana

Avaricious Aardvark. K


----------



## grandmann

Knitter's Knot
T


----------



## OResmerelda

trying times

S


----------



## ohsusana

Slimy Snail. L


----------



## joanmary1

Sticks & stones

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sizzling Summer. R


----------



## joanmary1

Regular read

D


----------



## Margot in FL

Distinctive Detail
L


----------



## ohsusana

Leery Laugh. H


----------



## joanmary1

Hammer head

D


----------



## OResmerelda

dig deep

P


----------



## joanmary1

Pink panther

R


----------



## OResmerelda

rusty radiator

R


----------



## ohsusana

Roman Ruins. S


----------



## OResmerelda

secret Santa

A


----------



## ohsusana

Automatic Auto. O


----------



## OResmerelda

obviously obsessed

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dependable Darling. G


----------



## OResmerelda

gaunt goat

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tasmanian Tiger. R


----------



## joanmary1

Raggedy rug

G


----------



## ohsusana

Golden Goblet. T


----------



## joanmary1

Trusted trike

E


----------



## OResmerelda

endangered echidna

A


----------



## ohsusana

Amazing Adventures. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sensible Shoes
S


----------



## ohsusana

Satin Slippers. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sexy Slingbacks
S


----------



## OResmerelda

skimpy swimsuit

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tailored Twinsuit. T


----------



## joanmary1

turquoise two-piece

E


----------



## ohsusana

Elegant Enough. H


----------



## joanmary1

Haughty horse

E


----------



## ohsusana

Effortless Ease. E


----------



## joanmary1

Easy exercises

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Savoury Snack
K


----------



## joanmary1

Karaoke king

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Gracious Gentlewoman
N


----------



## OResmerelda

nifty notebook

K


----------



## ohsusana

Karate Kid. D


----------



## sandj

Double Duo

O


----------



## ohsusana

Other Ordeal. L


----------



## OResmerelda

lazy lizard

D


----------



## ohsusana

Donald Duck. K


----------



## joanmary1

Khaki kayak

K


----------



## ohsusana

Kitchen Key. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yale youngster

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rock ‘n Roll. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lolly licker!

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rickety Rickshaw. W


----------



## joanmary1

Watery wine

E


----------



## OResmerelda

European engineer

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Russian Revolutionary
Y


----------



## OResmerelda

your yodel

L


----------



## ohsusana

Lucky Limerick. K


----------



## Margot in FL

Kicking Kipper
R


----------



## OResmerelda

rock'n'roll radio

O


----------



## ohsusana

Ongoing Operation. N


----------



## joanmary1

Nodding Narcissis

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sunny Sunflower. R


----------



## boring knit

running rhino


O


----------



## ohsusana

Off Out. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tabitha Twitchet

T


----------



## OResmerelda

talking trash

H


----------



## sandj

Happy Hush 

H


----------



## joanmary1

Hairy hairbrush

H


----------



## OResmerelda

hanged himself

F


----------



## ohsusana

Foolish Fellow. W


----------



## OResmerelda

willowy waif

F


----------



## ohsusana

Fresh Fish. H


----------



## Margot in FL

Half Hearted
D


----------



## ohsusana

Defeated Deal. L


----------



## OResmerelda

lonesome loser

R


----------



## ohsusana

Roasted Rump. P


----------



## OResmerelda

perilous position

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nearly Numb. B


----------



## joanmary1

Beautiful bouquet

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tangled Tresses. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Silk Sari
I


----------



## joanmary1

Interesting insect

T


----------



## OResmerelda

traveling troubadour

R


----------



## joanmary1

Ready reckoner

R


----------



## OResmerelda

rare roast

T


----------



## joanmary1

Tin tray

Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yellowing Yew
W


----------



## joanmary1

Wet weekend

D


----------



## OResmerelda

dew drop

P


----------



## sandj

Panda Pattern 

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nutty Nougat. T


----------



## joanmary1

Treacle toffee

E


----------



## ohsusana

Ebony Eyes. S


----------



## joanmary1

Shredded suet (Veggie of course) :sm11: 

T


----------



## ohsusana

Two Timing. G


----------



## joanmary1

Good girl

L


----------



## sandj

Love Life 

E


----------



## ohsusana

Exciting Evening. G


----------



## joanmary1

Grinding ginger

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rosemary Rub. B


----------



## joanmary1

Bachelors buttons

S


----------



## OResmerelda

silver streak

K


----------



## joanmary1

Kitchen keys

S


----------



## OResmerelda

stolen stereo

O


----------



## joanmary1

Open ovendoor

R


----------



## OResmerelda

rapid recovery

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yvonne’s Yo-yo. O


----------



## OResmerelda

over-heated oven

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nice Nespresso. O


----------



## joanmary1

Overactive octopus 

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Songbirds Singing
G


----------



## joanmary1

Gregarious green-finch

H


----------



## ohsusana

Honey Hive. E


----------



## joanmary1

Eighty elephants

S


----------



## OResmerelda

serious supervisor

R


----------



## joanmary1

Russian roulette

E


----------



## sandj

Ella (the) Elephant 

T


----------



## joanmary1

Triple treble 


E


----------



## Margot in FL

Ecstatically Energetic
C


----------



## ohsusana

Cornflake Crumb. B


----------



## Margot in FL

Biscuit Bonanza
A


----------



## ohsusana

Adventure Area. A


----------



## OResmerelda

another audit

T


----------



## ohsusana

Two Times. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Serene Sunset
T


----------



## OResmerelda

twisting tornado

O


----------



## joanmary1

Overrated opera


----------



## Margot in FL

Amazing Armadillo
O


----------



## joanmary1

Overly obedient

T


----------



## OResmerelda

too troublesome

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Eventually Escalating
G


----------



## ohsusana

Gorgeous Geranium. M


----------



## grandmann

Many Martyrs
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sentimental Scarf. F


----------



## joanmary1

Fine feathers

S


----------



## boring knit

So satisfying.


G


----------



## sandj

Good General 

L


----------



## joanmary1

Low lying 

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Ghoulish Gargoyle
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eating eclair

R


----------



## grandmann

Relaxing Rain (it's raining by us right now, we need it so bad)
N


----------



## joanmary1

No news

S 

(It's raining here too!) :sm11:


----------



## Margot in FL

Sequestered Sunshine
E
(rain here as well)


----------



## joanmary1

Extra elastic

C


----------



## OResmerelda

crunchy crostini

I


----------



## joanmary1

Insolent infant

T


----------



## OResmerelda

terrific timing

G


----------



## joanmary1

Glorious greengages

S


----------



## boring knit

stupid suggestion

N


----------



## OResmerelda

nonsensical note

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Endangered Ecosystem 
M


----------



## ohsusana

Mighty Murray ( River in Australia )
Y


----------



## OResmerelda

Yolanda's yawning

G


----------



## ohsusana

Geyser Gurgling. G


----------



## grandmann

Goat GIF (goat fail funny)
F


----------



## OResmerelda

fully functional

L


----------



## grandmann

Lost Luv
V


----------



## ohsusana

Valiant Volunteer. R


----------



## joanmary1

Roasted red-pepper

R


----------



## ohsusana

Ruby Red. D


----------



## joanmary1

Down drain

N


----------



## OResmerelda

native Neanderthal

L


----------



## joanmary1

Lanky llama

A


----------



## OResmerelda

alluring aura

A


----------



## joanmary1

Average audience

E


----------



## OResmerelda

ermine earmuff

F


----------



## grandmann

Fancy Fabric
C


----------



## OResmerelda

charming chapeau

U


----------



## grandmann

Untidy Underwear
R


----------



## ohsusana

Ripped & Ruined. D


----------



## grandmann

Damp Diaper
R


----------



## ohsusana

Ruined Roast. T


----------



## grandmann

Tender T-Bones
S


----------



## OResmerelda

slithering salamander

R


----------



## ohsusana

Robust Ratio. O


----------



## Margot in FL

Oregon Owl
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lousy Liar. R


----------



## Margot in FL

Ridiculous Rumpus 
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sled sliding

G


----------



## OResmerelda

generally good

D


----------



## grandmann

Doll Dresses
S


----------



## joanmary1

Suet stodge

E


----------



## grandmann

Escaped Elephant
T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tame Tarantula 
A


----------



## OResmerelda

affected accent

T


----------



## grandmann

trigger thumb
B


----------



## ohsusana

Bountiful Bra. A


----------



## grandmann

Absolutely Assured
D


----------



## OResmerelda

deaf & dumb

B


----------



## ohsusana

Bothersome Bull. L


----------



## joanmary1

Little lamb

B


----------



## OResmerelda

burned broccoli

I


----------



## grandmann

Incredible Ibo
O


----------



## joanmary1

Old oak

K


----------



## OResmerelda

Kahlua knockoff

F


----------



## grandmann

First Flight
T


----------



## joanmary1

Terrifying trip

P


----------



## grandmann

Potato Pancakes
S


----------



## joanmary1

Soft soap

P


----------



## OResmerelda

planting petunia

A


----------



## ohsusana

Angels Aura. A


----------



## sandj

All Around 

D


----------



## grandmann

dinner delivered
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dashed Dreams. S


----------



## grandmann

Some Sensation
N


----------



## OResmerelda

grandmann said:


> Some Sensation
> N


Ha ha! I read that as 'some sedation'. I need that on occasion.

nefarious nepotism

M


----------



## ohsusana

Missing Molars. S


----------



## joanmary1

Slippery slops

S


----------



## ohsusana

Springtime Specials. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sizeable Sofa
A


----------



## joanmary1

Another answer

R


----------



## grandmann

Racer Rev
V


----------



## Margot in FL

Visible Victory
Y


----------



## grandmann

Yorkie Yelp
P


----------



## ohsusana

Powder Puff. F


----------



## OResmerelda

feeling flustered

D


----------



## grandmann

Dull Dagger
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rusty Router. R


----------



## grandmann

Racing Review
W


----------



## ohsusana

Window Watching. G


----------



## grandmann

Got Going
G


----------



## OResmerelda

grim gladiator

R


----------



## ohsusana

Risky Rascal. L


----------



## joanmary1

Long legged

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dumb Dodo. O


----------



## joanmary1

Oboe overture

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Eventual Eviction
N


----------



## joanmary1

New nails

S


----------



## grandmann

Sleepy Senior
R


----------



## OResmerelda

rust resistant

T


----------



## grandmann

Typical Teenager
R


----------



## joanmary1

Running races

S


----------



## grandmann

Salon Style
E


----------



## OResmerelda

economic exigencies

S


----------



## joanmary1

Stewing steak

K


----------



## OResmerelda

kinked knee

E


----------



## grandmann

Election Enrollment
T


----------



## OResmerelda

terrible tsunami

I


----------



## grandmann

immunization impasse
E


----------



## ohsusana

Electrical Engineer. R


----------



## OResmerelda

recent rating

G


----------



## ohsusana

Golden Glow. W


----------



## grandmann

wise women
N


----------



## OResmerelda

new nest

T


----------



## ohsusana

Napping Nanna. A


----------



## OResmerelda

absolutely amazing

G


----------



## grandmann

Go Girl
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lovers Leap. P


----------



## grandmann

Pitter Patter
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rough Rock. K


----------



## grandmann

Kite Karma
A


----------



## ohsusana

Another Afternoon. N


----------



## joanmary1

Nice nap

P


----------



## ohsusana

Prepared Pawpaw. W


----------



## joanmary1

Wet wigwam

M


----------



## grandmann

Milk Maid
D


----------



## OResmerelda

daring duo

O


----------



## joanmary1

Olive oil

L


----------



## OResmerelda

lemon liquor

R


----------



## joanmary1

Red rhubarb

B


----------



## Margot in FL

Babbling Brook
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kitchen Kettle. E


----------



## grandmann

Even Eight
T


----------



## OResmerelda

teaching tool

L


----------



## ohsusana

Library Launch. H


----------



## OResmerelda

hard hat

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tap Tap. P


----------



## grandmann

Practice Postpone
E


----------



## ohsusana

Empty Envelopes. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Safely Sleeping 
G


----------



## ohsusana

Geraniums & Gladioli. I


----------



## boring knit

insidious insider


R


----------



## joanmary1

Rare roast

T


----------



## OResmerelda

touring Toronto

O


----------



## grandmann

Out of Order
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rapid Racer. R


----------



## grandmann

Real Relief
F


----------



## ohsusana

Fancy Flamingo. O


----------



## joanmary1

Open oasthouse

E


----------



## ohsusana

Eagle Egg. G


----------



## joanmary1

Goosey gander

R


----------



## Emmy Cat

Rosy red

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dolly Daydream. M


----------



## sandj

Pretty Pottery 

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yacht. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tall Tale
E


----------



## ohsusana

Enchanting Echidna. A


----------



## grandmann

Another Accident
T


----------



## joanmary1

Trim toenails

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sunny Sidewalk
K


----------



## joanmary1

Kitchen knives


----------



## grandmann

Sun Set
T


----------



## Margot in FL

Twice Tested
D


----------



## boring knit

don't doubt


T


----------



## grandmann

Double Dare
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eagerly editing

G


----------



## OResmerelda

giant graffiti

I


----------



## grandmann

Intelligent Idea
A


----------



## OResmerelda

acting affronted

D


----------



## grandmann

Devastating Defeat
T


----------



## OResmerelda

tequila toast

T


----------



## grandmann

Two Times
S


----------



## OResmerelda

severe storm

M


----------



## grandmann

Machine Mechanic
C


----------



## Margot in FL

Creamed Cauliflower
R


----------



## OResmerelda

retired radiologist

T


----------



## grandmann

tasty tomato
O


----------



## OResmerelda

overly optimistic

C


----------



## ohsusana

Chewy Caramel. L


----------



## Margot in FL

Little Lamb
B


----------



## joanmary1

Bumble bee

E


----------



## OResmerelda

extra eclair

R


----------



## joanmary1

Ragstone & railings

S


----------



## OResmerelda

superior sandwich

H


----------



## grandmann

Ham Hock
K


----------



## Margot in FL

Kicking Kangaroo
O


----------



## ohsusana

Overloaded Ostrich. H


----------



## joanmary1

high handed

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dumping Dirt. T


----------



## joanmary1

Timothy Tittlemouse

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Expecting Extension
N


----------



## ohsusana

Not Normal. L


----------



## joanmary1

Limp lettuces

S


----------



## OResmerelda

scrubbing slab

B


----------



## joanmary1

Blackberry bush

H


----------



## OResmerelda

helpful handyman

N


----------



## joanmary1

Nacre necklet


----------



## OResmerelda

tasty tortilla

A


----------



## joanmary1

Animal attacks

S


----------



## OResmerelda

soft seat

T


----------



## grandmann

Tow Truck
K


----------



## Margot in FL

King Kong
G


----------



## OResmerelda

generous gift

T


----------



## grandmann

Texas Tamales
S


----------



## OResmerelda

same salad

D


----------



## sandj

Do Dads


----------



## ohsusana

Speaking Spanish. H


----------



## grandmann

Helping Himself
F


----------



## OResmerelda

fried fish

H


----------



## ohsusana

Hot Herring. G


----------



## joanmary1

Green Gobi

I


----------



## ohsusana

Inuits Igloo. O


----------



## joanmary1

Open out

T


----------



## ohsusana

Twenty Two. O


----------



## joanmary1

Objectionable oaf

F


----------



## ohsusana

Foolish Fellow. W


----------



## Margot in FL

Winsome Waif
F


----------



## ohsusana

Funny Face. E


----------



## joanmary1

Early evening

G


----------



## OResmerelda

getting goosebumps

S


----------



## grandmann

Say So
O


----------



## joanmary1

Old oaks


----------



## OResmerelda

squishy squash

H


----------



## grandmann

Shoulder Strain
N


----------



## OResmerelda

naive nerd

D


----------



## grandmann

Duty Detail
L


----------



## OResmerelda

lofty leap

P


----------



## grandmann

Police Patrol
L


----------



## joanmary1

Lemon 'n lime

E


----------



## OResmerelda

eradicating evil

L


----------



## joanmary1

Lashings of lemonade

E


----------



## OResmerelda

escaping emission

N


----------



## grandmann

Naughty Nellie
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Enduring Elegance
E


----------



## ohsusana

Ecru Elastic. C


----------



## OResmerelda

crunchy crostini

I


----------



## grandmann

In Itself
F


----------



## OResmerelda

fuzzy futon

N


----------



## joanmary1

Nursery nurse

E


----------



## ohsusana

Electrical Engineering. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Giant Gremlin
N


----------



## joanmary1

North north-east

T


----------



## grandmann

Throbbing Thumb
B


----------



## OResmerelda

breaking bread

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dropped Dish. H


----------



## grandmann

Household Help
P


----------



## Margot in FL

Perfect Precision
N


----------



## OResmerelda

now narrow

W


----------



## sandj

Wow Woohoo 

O


----------



## OResmerelda

outside organization

N


----------



## ohsusana

Niece & Nephew. W


----------



## joanmary1

White wedding

G


----------



## ohsusana

Green Garden. N


----------



## joanmary1

Naughty Neil

L


----------



## boring knit

Larky Laura


----------



## grandmann

Awesome Autumn
N


----------



## OResmerelda

not newsworthy

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yule Yew
W


----------



## OResmerelda

worn wallet

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Torn Trousers
S


----------



## grandmann

Sewing Seam
M


----------



## OResmerelda

murderous mob

B


----------



## sandj

Blue Box


----------



## ohsusana

Xenas Xylophone. E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra earphones

S


----------



## OResmerelda

surface stain

N


----------



## joanmary1

Noble newt

T


----------



## OResmerelda

temporary taxes

S


----------



## joanmary1

Sticky stamp

P


----------



## OResmerelda

prickly pear

R


----------



## joanmary1

Rear rail

L


----------



## grandmann

Leaky Lifeboat
T


----------



## OResmerelda

terrible tragedy

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yes, yes
S


----------



## ohsusana

Soap Scum. M


----------



## grandmann

Money Market
T


----------



## OResmerelda

trying toddler

R


----------



## ohsusana

Relaxed Rules. S


----------



## OResmerelda

short skirt

T


----------



## grandmann

Texture T-shirt
T


----------



## OResmerelda

tan trousers

S


----------



## grandmann

smelly sneakers
S


----------



## OResmerelda

short sleeved

D


----------



## Margot in FL

Deli Delight
T


----------



## grandmann

tasty treat
T


----------



## ohsusana

Trying To Tango. O


----------



## grandmann

Oh, Opponent Overmatch
H


----------



## OResmerelda

hardly herself

F


----------



## Margot in FL

Fine Feathers
S


----------



## ohsusana

Strictly Serious. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Such Serendipity
Y


----------



## sandj

Yellow Yarns

S


----------



## grandmann

Senior Search
H


----------



## OResmerelda

heavenly hash

H


----------



## joanmary1

Heather hill

L


----------



## OResmerelda

leather lanyard

D


----------



## joanmary1

Dopey the dwarf

F


----------



## OResmerelda

full features

S


----------



## ohsusana

Soda Stream. M


----------



## grandmann

Musical Music
C


----------



## ohsusana

Clear Crescendo. O


----------



## grandmann

Other One
E


----------



## OResmerelda

extra elastic

C


----------



## ohsusana

Control Corset. T


----------



## joanmary1

Too tight

T


----------



## ohsusana

Too Tubby. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yummy yam

M


----------



## grandmann

Mold Mildew
W


----------



## OResmerelda

wildly wanton

N


----------



## joanmary1

OResmerelda said:


> wildly wanton
> 
> N


Naughty naughty!

Y


----------



## OResmerelda

joanmary1 said:


> Naughty naughty!


Yikes, yes!

S


----------



## grandmann

Social Snob
B


----------



## ohsusana

Big Bazooka. A


----------



## Margot in FL

Adventurous Adam
M


----------



## sandj

Mountain Man 

N


----------



## grandmann

Nearly Nonstop
P


----------



## Margot in FL

Perfectly Presentable
E


----------



## grandmann

Erase E-mail
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lost Love. E


----------



## Margot in FL

Electric Eel
L


----------



## ohsusana

Little Lad. D


----------



## joanmary1

Dutiful daughter

R


----------



## ohsusana

Restful Recliner. R


----------



## joanmary1

Red rosebud

D


----------



## sandj

Dip Down 

N


----------



## Margot in FL

New Normal
L


----------



## grandmann

Little Lamb
B


----------



## joanmary1

Beautiful butterflies

S


----------



## OResmerelda

sunflower seed

D


----------



## Margot in FL

Dreaded Dirge
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eerie echo

O


----------



## grandmann

One Overplay
Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Youth Yawning
G


----------



## grandmann

Ghosts & Goblins
S


----------



## ohsusana

Spooky Stuff. F


----------



## grandmann

Fairy Festival
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lotsa Laughing. G


----------



## grandmann

glamour glow
W


----------



## ohsusana

Warm Weather. R


----------



## OResmerelda

roomy restroom

M


----------



## ohsusana

Mouldy Mushroom. M


----------



## joanmary1

Magnifying mirror

R


----------



## OResmerelda

rare record

D


----------



## joanmary1

Damp dishcloth

H


----------



## Margot in FL

Horrible Hurricane 
E


----------



## ohsusana

Exotic Embroidery. Y


----------



## grandmann

Yarn Yardage
E


----------



## OResmerelda

effortless escape

E


----------



## grandmann

elementary education
N


----------



## OResmerelda

national network

K


----------



## grandmann

Karate Kick
K


----------



## OResmerelda

key knowledge

E


----------



## BrattyPatty

Enormous elephants

S


----------



## ohsusana

Small Sheep. P


----------



## joanmary1

Pretty panda

A


----------



## Margot in FL

Angling Adventure
E


----------



## ohsusana

Early Education. N


----------



## joanmary1

Nearly new

W


----------



## OResmerelda

weeping willow

W


----------



## boring knit

whining wendy

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yodelling yak

K


----------



## OResmerelda

kind kid

D


----------



## grandmann

Decorative Do-dad
D


----------



## OResmerelda

delicate detail

L


----------



## grandmann

Learning Latin
N


----------



## ohsusana

No Never. R


----------



## grandmann

Remember Riding
G


----------



## OResmerelda

giddy goldfinch

H


----------



## Margot in FL

Hectic Housewife
E


----------



## ohsusana

Escaping Emu. U


----------



## joanmary1

Ursula's umbrella

A


----------



## OResmerelda

asinine answer

R


----------



## joanmary1

Rusty rail

L


----------



## OResmerelda

lovely lemon 

N


----------



## joanmary1

Nid nod

D


----------



## Margot in FL

Dilly Dally
Y


----------



## grandmann

Yacht Yaw
W


----------



## ohsusana

Water Wheel. L


----------



## Margot in FL

Leaning Left
T


----------



## grandmann

Twenty Two
O


----------



## ohsusana

Osprey Overhead. D


----------



## grandmann

Doll's Dress
S


----------



## ohsusana

Simply Sensational. L


----------



## grandmann

Long List
T


----------



## ohsusana

Travel Tickets. S


----------



## grandmann

Smelly Skunk
K


----------



## ohsusana

Khaki Kitbag. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Green Gingham
M


----------



## ohsusana

Mighty Marshmallow. W


----------



## OResmerelda

weird wizard

D


----------



## grandmann

Dividing Daylilies
S


----------



## OResmerelda

shared secret

T


----------



## grandmann

Today's Treat
T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tempting Toblerone
E


----------



## ohsusana

Examining Elbow. W


----------



## Margot in FL

Willow Weeping
G


----------



## sandj

Green Gopher 

R


----------



## grandmann

Rapid Replies
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sweet Sigh. H


----------



## joanmary1

Happy hopes

S


----------



## ohsusana

Such Sincerity. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Young yaffle

E


----------



## ohsusana

Endless Eating. G


----------



## joanmary1

Greedy guts

No offence meant!!


S


----------



## Margot in FL

Smoked Salmon
N


----------



## sandj

Nothing New 

W


----------



## grandmann

Wow, Williwaw
W


----------



## OResmerelda

wanted warrant

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tragically Tough. H


----------



## joanmary1

Honey hives

S


----------



## ohsusana

Stainless steel. L


----------



## joanmary1

Long lost

T


----------



## OResmerelda

treacle tart

T


----------



## grandmann

thirty three
E


----------



## ohsusana

Each & Every. Y


----------



## grandmann

Yummy Yam
M


----------



## ohsusana

Making Music. C


----------



## grandmann

Corn Cob
B


----------



## OResmerelda

buttered bread

D


----------



## ohsusana

Blue Bonnet. T


----------



## ohsusana

OResmerelda said:


> buttered bread
> 
> D


Daily Diary. Y


----------



## OResmerelda

yawning youngster 

R


----------



## ohsusana

Ripe Raspberries. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Simmering Soup
P


----------



## grandmann

Pea Porridge
E


----------



## OResmerelda

ethereal effect

T


----------



## grandmann

Together Tomorrow
W


----------



## joanmary1

Where & when

N


----------



## grandmann

Nine Names
S


----------



## sandj

Summer Storm 

M


----------



## joanmary1

Misty morning

G


----------



## OResmerelda

giant grapefruit

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tiny Tomato
O


----------



## ohsusana

Off Out. T


----------



## OResmerelda

thin tines

S


----------



## grandmann

Sad Sack
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kitchen Key. Y


----------



## OResmerelda

yellow yo-yo

O


----------



## Margot in FL

Ordinary Onion
N


----------



## OResmerelda

nickel-plated nail

L


----------



## boring knit

laughing llama


A


----------



## sandj

Another April 

L


----------



## OResmerelda

lilting laugh

H


----------



## grandmann

Ha Haaaa
A


----------



## OResmerelda

LOL

alieviate allergies

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sniffing Something. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Gorgeous Gladioli
I


----------



## sandj

Interesting Island 

D


----------



## joanmary1

Dirty dozen (film)

N


----------



## grandmann

New Nutcracker
R


----------



## joanmary1

Rusty rail

L


----------



## grandmann

Landlord's Land
D


----------



## OResmerelda

dairy delight

T


----------



## grandmann

Tasty Tea
A


----------



## OResmerelda

anise aperitif

F


----------



## Margot in FL

Fancy Frittata
A


----------



## OResmerelda

artichoke antipasto

O


----------



## grandmann

One's Off
F


----------



## ohsusana

Flimsy Fluff. F


----------



## joanmary1

Fanatical faith

H


----------



## OResmerelda

howling hyena

A


----------



## Margot in FL

Anteater Antics
S


----------



## joanmary1

Satin stitch

H


----------



## OResmerelda

hot harissa

A


----------



## grandmann

Asking Anything
G


----------



## OResmerelda

giggly girl

L


----------



## grandmann

Ladies Locket
T


----------



## ohsusana

Time Travelling. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Gorgeous Gams
S


----------



## grandmann

Salty Soup
P


----------



## ohsusana

Pointed Pencil. L


----------



## OResmerelda

luminous lip

P


----------



## grandmann

Perennial Plant
T


----------



## OResmerelda

tree trunk

K


----------



## grandmann

Kid's Kites
S


----------



## ohsusana

Super Saving. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Giant Gerbil
L


----------



## ohsusana

Loose Leaflet. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Turkey Tracks
S


----------



## OResmerelda

superior sound

D


----------



## grandmann

Daughter's Duster
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rusty Robot. T


----------



## grandmann

Top Tooth
H


----------



## sandj

Hugging Herman 

N


----------



## grandmann

Neck to Neck
K


----------



## ohsusana

Karate Kid. D


----------



## grandmann

Dearest Dear
R


----------



## ohsusana

Really Red. D


----------



## grandmann

Detail Description
N


----------



## OResmerelda

Nobel nominee

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Electric Eel
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lovely Lass. S


----------



## OResmerelda

serving supper

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rollicking Ride
E


----------



## OResmerelda

early earthworm

M


----------



## grandmann

Major Member
R


----------



## OResmerelda

replumbing restaurant

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tough Talk. K


----------



## Margot in FL

Kitchen Knife
E


----------



## ohsusana

Early Exam. M


----------



## grandmann

Mom's Mudroom
M


----------



## ohsusana

Market Mayhem. M


----------



## Margot in FL

Monkey Mischief
F


----------



## grandmann

Film Fireproof
F


----------



## ohsusana

Fancy Frolic. C


----------



## Margot in FL

Crushed Cherries
S


----------



## ohsusana

Squishy Sundae. E


----------



## OResmerelda

elastic eraser

R


----------



## grandmann

Roaring Rider
R


----------



## OResmerelda

raucous reaction

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Neat Notion
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nightingales Nest. T


----------



## grandmann

Trick/Treat
T


----------



## joanmary1

Three-cornered tear

R


----------



## ohsusana

Really Robust. T


----------



## joanmary1

Top tier

R


----------



## OResmerelda

rascally raven

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Naive Nabob
B


----------



## OResmerelda

braised beef

F


----------



## joanmary1

Fine fist

T


----------



## OResmerelda

tracing termini

I


----------



## grandmann

Ivory Interior
R


----------



## OResmerelda

Rickenbacker reverb

B


----------



## grandmann

Baseball Bat
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny Tadpoles. S


----------



## grandmann

solar system
M


----------



## Margot in FL

Magnificent Magnolia
A


----------



## grandmann

Autumn Air
R


----------



## OResmerelda

running rhino

O


----------



## Margot in FL

Obnoxious Ogre
E


----------



## grandmann

Overstuffed Oreo
O


----------



## grandmann

Margot in FL said:


> Obnoxious Ogre
> E


Elephant Ears
S


----------



## OResmerelda

spinach salad

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dainty Dab. B


----------



## joanmary1

Babbling brook

K


----------



## ohsusana

Kosher Kebab. B


----------



## joanmary1

Baby bunting

G


----------



## ohsusana

Giant Gorilla. A


----------



## sandj

Amen Amen 

N


----------



## OResmerelda

nearest neighbor

R


----------



## grandmann

Relaxing Renter
R


----------



## OResmerelda

releasing raccoon

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nesting Nuthatch
H


----------



## joanmary1

Happy home

E


----------



## grandmann

Emerald earrings
S


----------



## OResmerelda

skin serum

M


----------



## ohsusana

Mouldy Marshmallow. W


----------



## OResmerelda

we wonder

R


----------



## ohsusana

Romantic Rendezvous. S


----------



## OResmerelda

sofa sleeper

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rain Relief. F


----------



## boring knit

fickle fellow


W


----------



## ohsusana

Wet Wellies. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sloppy soup

P


----------



## ohsusana

Powdered Potato. O


----------



## joanmary1

Open out

T


----------



## OResmerelda

tiny teapot

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Truthfully Told
D


----------



## joanmary1

OResmerelda said:


> tiny teapot
> 
> T


Tickly talc

C


----------



## sandj

Cheerful Christmas 

S


----------



## ohsusana

Seeing Santa. A


----------



## Margot in FL

Annoying Albert
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tickling Terri. I


----------



## grandmann

It's Inside
E


----------



## ohsusana

Emu Egg. G


----------



## grandmann

Gecko Green
N


----------



## OResmerelda

necessarily neutral

L


----------



## ohsusana

Luscious Lipstick. K


----------



## OResmerelda

khaki knapsack

K


----------



## ohsusana

Ketchup Kebab. B


----------



## OResmerelda

braised broccoli

I


----------



## ohsusana

Iridescent Iris. S


----------



## OResmerelda

solemn speech

H


----------



## ohsusana

Happy Hour. R


----------



## OResmerelda

rum & Redbull

L


----------



## ohsusana

Lime & Lemon. N


----------



## joanmary1

Nice & natural

L


----------



## ohsusana

Luminous Light. T


----------



## joanmary1

Trick or treat

T


----------



## ohsusana

Taking Toffees. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sucking sweeties

S


----------



## OResmerelda

secure sender

R


----------



## joanmary1

Reading reviews

S


----------



## grandmann

Sad Sack
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kitten Keeper. R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rocky Raccoon
N


----------



## sandj

Nice Nicholas 

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Seductive Sonja
A


----------



## ohsusana

Aunties Amnesia. A


----------



## grandmann

All Around
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dirty Diner. R


----------



## joanmary1

Rusty razor

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Red Radish
H


----------



## joanmary1

Hot house

E


----------



## ohsusana

Endless Evening. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Gorgeous Gardenia 
A


----------



## OResmerelda

awful arachnid

D


----------



## joanmary1

Double dip

P


----------



## grandmann

Pitter Patter
R


----------



## ohsusana

Regular Roster. R


----------



## grandmann

Red Reader
R


----------



## ohsusana

Red Rooster. R


----------



## Margot in FL

Removing Roundabout
T


----------



## sandj

Turtle Tanning 

G


----------



## ohsusana

Going Golfing. G


----------



## OResmerelda

Greyback Goose

E


----------



## grandmann

easily erase
E


----------



## OResmerelda

elderly economist

T


----------



## grandmann

To Take-off
F


----------



## ohsusana

Fancy Flamingo. O


----------



## grandmann

Once Over
R


----------



## joanmary1

Red roundabout

T


----------



## ohsusana

Twenty Two. O


----------



## Margot in FL

Orange Octopus
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sparkling soda

A


----------



## OResmerelda

aristocratic affectation

N


----------



## joanmary1

New nuance

E


----------



## OResmerelda

external explosion

N


----------



## joanmary1

Nineteen newts

S


----------



## ohsusana

Southern Sea. A


----------



## OResmerelda

alternative answer

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Riveter Rosie
E


----------



## sandj

Everything Exotic 

C


----------



## Margot in FL

Clean Closet
T


----------



## OResmerelda

torched tree

E


----------



## grandmann

Eleven Eggs
S


----------



## OResmerelda

sipping saki

I


----------



## ohsusana

Irresistible Idea. A


----------



## joanmary1

Automatic action

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nursing Nanna. A


----------



## joanmary1

Able Anna

A


----------



## ohsusana

Amazing Aroma. A


----------



## joanmary1

All about

T


----------



## OResmerelda

the time

E


----------



## joanmary1

Excitable elf

F


----------



## OResmerelda

fearless fighter

R


----------



## grandmann

Red Roof
F


----------



## OResmerelda

French food

D


----------



## grandmann

Dog's Day
Y


----------



## sandj

Your Yarn 

N


----------



## ohsusana

National News. S


----------



## OResmerelda

stinky sewer

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Red Rover
R


----------



## grandmann

Raise Review
W


----------



## OResmerelda

wise wizard

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dainty Doll. L


----------



## joanmary1

Luscious lemons

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sizzling Steak
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kissing Ken. N


----------



## joanmary1

Naughty Nigel

L


----------



## Margot in FL

Lovable Lulu
U


----------



## joanmary1

Ursula's ulcer

R


----------



## OResmerelda

rusty razor

R


----------



## ohsusana

Renewed Relationship. P


----------



## OResmerelda

perfect performance

E


----------



## ohsusana

Easygoing Elf. F


----------



## grandmann

Fly Fishing
G


----------



## Margot in FL

Grousing Grandmother 
R


----------



## grandmann

rusty rivet
T


----------



## ohsusana

Teapot Trivet. T


----------



## grandmann

Two Tone
E


----------



## OResmerelda

extra effort

T


----------



## ohsusana

Taking Turns. S


----------



## joanmary1

Shiny screw

W


----------



## grandmann

Whole Wheat
T


----------



## joanmary1

Three teddies

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sandwich Shop
P


----------



## grandmann

Powerful Poppers
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sun shine

E


----------



## grandmann

Exams Event
T


----------



## OResmerelda

third trip

P


----------



## joanmary1

Pretty pansies

S


----------



## OResmerelda

sorrel salad

D


----------



## Margot in FL

Double Dividend
D


----------



## sandj

Delicious Daiquiri 

I


----------



## ohsusana

Intense Itching. G


----------



## grandmann

Girly Girl
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lingering Look. K


----------



## Margot in FL

Kept Kookaburra 
A


----------



## ohsusana

Alligator Asleep. P


----------



## grandmann

Paperless Payment
T


----------



## ohsusana

Totally Trounced. D


----------



## Margot in FL

Definitive Destination
N


----------



## joanmary1

Now napping

G


----------



## boring knit

groaning gorilla

A


----------



## grandmann

Almond Amaretto
O


----------



## ohsusana

Obnoxious Offal. L


----------



## Margot in FL

Leading Lawyer
R


----------



## grandmann

Rave Review
W


----------



## ohsusana

Windscreen Washer. R


----------



## joanmary1

Round rivet

T


----------



## boring knit

tongue twister


R


----------



## ohsusana

Rippling Rivulet. T


----------



## joanmary1

Twin turtles

S


----------



## grandmann

Sister's School
L


----------



## joanmary1

Lots of lolly

Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yawning Yak
K


----------



## grandmann

Knitting Knot
T


----------



## OResmerelda

T top

P


----------



## ohsusana

Prickly Pear. R


----------



## grandmann

Peppa Pig
G


----------



## grandmann

ohsusana said:


> Prickly Pear. R


Red Rooster
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rare Risk. K


----------



## sandj

Kind Karma 

A


----------



## ohsusana

Always Away. Y


----------



## grandmann

Yellow Yardstick
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kens Kilt. T


----------



## grandmann

To track
K


----------



## ohsusana

Knights Kestrel. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lotus leaf

F


----------



## Margot in FL

Fly Fishing
G


----------



## joanmary1

Greasy grime

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Exacting Engineer
R


----------



## grandmann

Rip Roaring
G


----------



## OResmerelda

good grief

F


----------



## Margot in FL

Freedom First
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tall tales

S


----------



## sandj

Super Skating 

G


----------



## ohsusana

Golden Girls. S


----------



## grandmann

Solar System
M


----------



## ohsusana

Mostly Magic. C


----------



## grandmann

Cut-up Carrot
T


----------



## ohsusana

Ticking Timepiece. E


----------



## joanmary1

Even edges

S


----------



## ohsusana

Steamy Sauna. A


----------



## Margot in FL

Amazing Adventure 
E


----------



## joanmary1

Enamel ewer

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Running Relay
Y


----------



## grandmann

Yellowing Yerba
A


----------



## ohsusana

Awfully Aloof. F


----------



## grandmann

Foreseeable Future
E


----------



## ohsusana

Endless Emotions. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sewn seam

M


----------



## ohsusana

Malted Milk. K


----------



## sandj

Kim Knits 

S


----------



## grandmann

Sewing Scissor
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rock & Roll. L


----------



## grandmann

Laying Low
W


----------



## ohsusana

Wailing Waif. F


----------



## grandmann

Fast Food
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dreaded Dandelions. S


----------



## joanmary1

Scarlet salvia

A


----------



## Margot in FL

Amazing Antirrhinum
M


----------



## joanmary1

Many mesembryanthemums

S


----------



## grandmann

Strawflowers Seeds
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sometimes Strategic. C


----------



## grandmann

Copper Country
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Young Yorkie. E


----------



## grandmann

Everything Eastward
D


----------



## ohsusana

Downward Droop. P


----------



## grandmann

Paw Patrol
L


----------



## ohsusana

Light Lager. R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rough Riders
S


----------



## grandmann

Someone Struggling
G


----------



## joanmary1

Growing greengages

S


----------



## grandmann

Student Singing
G


----------



## Margot in FL

Grumpy Grandpa
A


----------



## ohsusana

Agricultural Arena. A


----------



## joanmary1

Angelic aura

A


----------



## grandmann

action alert
T


----------



## ohsusana

Trembling Toes. S


----------



## grandmann

service search
H


----------



## ohsusana

Healthy Herb. B


----------



## joanmary1

Bad back

K


----------



## ohsusana

Knackered Knees. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Shiny Shoes
S


----------



## ohsusana

Summer School. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lovely lilac

C


----------



## Margot in FL

Current Crisis
S


----------



## grandmann

Scary Skelton
N


----------



## joanmary1

Ninety nuns

S


----------



## grandmann

Swap Series
S


----------



## sandj

Spanish Song 

G


----------



## ohsusana

Giggling Grandpa. A


----------



## Margot in FL

Angry Angharad
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dozy Duck. K


----------



## joanmary1

Keen kelpies

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sly Seagull
L


----------



## boring knit

luscious legume


----------



## grandmann

Excellent Eggplant (I have one that I will be fixing this week, today we had a take-out pizza)
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tasty Tomato. O


----------



## Margot in FL

Ominous Outlook
K


----------



## ohsusana

Karaoke King. G


----------



## grandmann

Good Grief
F


----------



## ohsusana

Frantic Fumbling. G


----------



## grandmann

Get Going
G


----------



## ohsusana

Grubby Germs. S


----------



## grandmann

Simple Stitch
H


----------



## ohsusana

Hello Honeybun. N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nearing November
R


----------



## joanmary1

Red radish

H


----------



## sandj

Hot Headed 

D


----------



## joanmary1

Damp dishcloth

H


----------



## Margot in FL

Heavy Heart 
T


----------



## ohsusana

Toddler Tantrum. M


----------



## grandmann

Monster Mash
H


----------



## ohsusana

Hot Head. D


----------



## joanmary1

Dewy dahlia

A


----------



## ohsusana

Apples & Apricots. S


----------



## joanmary1

Super sonic

C


----------



## ohsusana

Cartoon Comic. C


----------



## grandmann

Colonial Cabinet
T


----------



## Margot in FL

Trimming Trees
S


----------



## grandmann

Smokey Sky
Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yellow Yarn
N


----------



## sandj

Northern News 

S


----------



## grandmann

Sis Secret
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tennis Tournament. T


----------



## grandmann

top tier
R


----------



## ohsusana

Royal Rank. K


----------



## grandmann

Knee Knockout
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tricky Tooth. H


----------



## grandmann

Hallow Hall
L


----------



## ohsusana

Legally Lawful. L


----------



## grandmann

Local Law
W


----------



## Margot in FL

Wicked Witch
H


----------



## ohsusana

High Hop. P


----------



## grandmann

Poppy Pods
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sunflower Seeds. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sunny Sand
D


----------



## ohsusana

Daily Dip. P


----------



## sandj

People Playing 

G


----------



## grandmann

Genius Gotcha
A


----------



## Margot in FL

Ambivalent Answer
R


----------



## ohsusana

Red Roses. S


----------



## grandmann

strong singer
R


----------



## ohsusana

Remain Robust. T


----------



## grandmann

Tenor Tuba
A


----------



## ohsusana

Awful Arithmetic. C


----------



## grandmann

Colorful Creations
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Slippery Slope
E


----------



## grandmann

Eerie Echo
O


----------



## Margot in FL

Old Ornaments
S


----------



## ohsusana

Slimy Snail. L


----------



## grandmann

Less Length
H


----------



## sandj

Halloween Haunted 

H


----------



## grandmann

Daring Devil
L


----------



## ohsusana

Looks Leery. Y


----------



## grandmann

Youthful Years
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Short Shrift
T


----------



## ohsusana

Thumb Tack. K


----------



## sandj

Kellogg’s Krispies 

S


----------



## grandmann

Soon-to-be Sister-n-law
W


----------



## ohsusana

Washing Window. W


----------



## grandmann

Welcoming Waitress
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Smoked Salmon
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nutty Nougat. T


----------



## grandmann

Tasty Tea
A


----------



## ohsusana

Altogether Applause. E


----------



## Margot in FL

Easy Examination 
N


----------



## sandj

Nature Names 

S


----------



## grandmann

Schedule Sent
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tartan Trousers. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Striped Shorts
S


----------



## ohsusana

Silvery Sky. Y


----------



## grandmann

Youth's Y-front
T


----------



## ohsusana

Trout & Turbot. T


----------



## grandmann

Through This
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Silvery Snake
E


----------



## ohsusana

Elongated Eel. L


----------



## grandmann

Large Leaf
F


----------



## Margot in FL

Fine Feathers
S


----------



## boring knit

short shrift

T


----------



## boring knit

short shrift

T


----------



## grandmann

Tiresome Treadmill
L


----------



## Margot in FL

Lazy Lagoon
N


----------



## grandmann

Nearly New
W


----------



## ohsusana

Well, Whoopsydoo. O


----------



## grandmann

On/Off
F


----------



## Margot in FL

Fast Flight
T


----------



## grandmann

Timeless Treasures
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Storm Shutter
R


----------



## grandmann

Recover Ruin
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nifty Nev. V


----------



## grandmann

Vegan Velveeta
A


----------



## sandj

Apples (to) Apples 

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sticky Stuff. F


----------



## sandj

Funny Friend

D


----------



## ohsusana

Doctors Dalek. K


----------



## grandmann

Kilt Knife
E


----------



## ohsusana

Essentially Efficient. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Totally True
E


----------



## sandj

Exceptional Event 

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny Tomato. O


----------



## grandmann

Olive Oil
L


----------



## ohsusana

Linseed Loaf. F


----------



## grandmann

Flavored Frosting
G


----------



## ohsusana

Green Gum. M


----------



## Lilyan

Mumbling mummies 

S


----------



## ohsusana

Summer Season. N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nightly News
S


----------



## sandj

Superior Self 

F


----------



## grandmann

Facial Features
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sugary Sweet. T


----------



## grandmann

Two by Two
O


----------



## ohsusana

Official Owner. R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rightfully Registered
D


----------



## grandmann

Different Direction
N


----------



## ohsusana

North Northwest. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Train Timetable
E


----------



## grandmann

Envy Eyes
S


----------



## ohsusana

Saucy Spaghetti. I


----------



## grandmann

Input Idea
A


----------



## ohsusana

All-weather Arena.
A


----------



## sandj

American Autumn 

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nicely Noting. G


----------



## grandmann

Gawky Girl
L


----------



## ohsusana

Likeable Lad. D


----------



## grandmann

Dad's Daughter
R


----------



## ohsusana

Remembering Reply. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yarn

N


----------



## grandmann

Nice Neighbor
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rude Remark. K


----------



## Margot in FL

Krispy Kreme
E


----------



## grandmann

Enhance Eyes
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Slippery Slope
E


----------



## ohsusana

Eagles Eyrie. E


----------



## grandmann

Eyeglasses Exam
M


----------



## ohsusana

Mint Marshmallow. W


----------



## joanmary1

Willow Warbler (UK bird)

R


----------



## grandmann

Red Robin
N


----------



## BrattyPatty

Naughty Numpty

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yelling Yes!!!!
S


----------



## ohsusana

Simply Stunning. G


----------



## joanmary1

Girl guides

S


----------



## ohsusana

Secret Spy. Y


----------



## grandmann

You Yawning?
G


----------



## ohsusana

Going Gardening. G


----------



## sandj

Popular Photo 

O


----------



## ohsusana

Overgrown Oregano. O


----------



## grandmann

Outright Ownership
P


----------



## joanmary1

Pretty panties

S


----------



## grandmann

Sexy Slip
P


----------



## ohsusana

Perfect Petal. L


----------



## grandmann

Lacy Leaf
F


----------



## ohsusana

Fancy Frolic. C


----------



## Margot in FL

Critical Caption
N


----------



## ohsusana

No Number. R


----------



## grandmann

Red Rover
R


----------



## ohsusana

Reasonable Risk. K


----------



## joanmary1

Kind Keith

H


----------



## ohsusana

Highly-strung Hattie. E


----------



## joanmary1

Eccentric Ernestine

E


----------



## ohsusana

Everything Enjoyable. E


----------



## Margot in FL

Ecstatic Ending
G


----------



## ohsusana

Great Gaffes. S


----------



## grandmann

sneaky snake
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Exceptional Event
T


----------



## ohsusana

Testing Times. S


----------



## grandmann

Stop Sign
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nasty Nausea. A


----------



## grandmann

All Action
N


----------



## ohsusana

Native Nectar. R


----------



## Margot in FL

Random Rantings
S


----------



## boring knit

smile sweetly

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow Yucca

A


----------



## ohsusana

Aunties Aspidistra. A


----------



## joanmary1

Accurate addition

N


----------



## grandmann

No Nap
P


----------



## Margot in FL

Poppy Perfection
N


----------



## ohsusana

Numerous Nozzles. S


----------



## grandmann

Sooooo Sorry
Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yellow Yangtze 
E


----------



## grandmann

Eighty Eight
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny Tomato. O


----------



## grandmann

One Orphan
N


----------



## ohsusana

No Nutmeg. G


----------



## grandmann

Gotta Go
O


----------



## ohsusana

Off Okay. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yattering youth

H


----------



## ohsusana

High Hollering. G


----------



## joanmary1

Grisly goat

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tuppeny Tariff. F


----------



## grandmann

Friend Forever
R


----------



## ohsusana

Romantic Relationship. P


----------



## joanmary1

Pea pod

D


----------



## Margot in FL

Dark Days
S


----------



## joanmary1

Side shoot

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny Tim. M


----------



## grandmann

Mikey & Mini
I


----------



## Margot in FL

Indigo Insect
T


----------



## grandmann

Tasty Takeout
T


----------



## ohsusana

Times Two. O


----------



## grandmann

Outside Observer
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rabid Rabbit. T


----------



## joanmary1

Trendy toff

F


----------



## ohsusana

Funny Fella. A


----------



## joanmary1

Any answer

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rosy Red. D


----------



## joanmary1

Drab day

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yamaha. A


----------



## grandmann

Artist Agenda
A


----------



## ohsusana

Alluring Aroma. A


----------



## grandmann

amusement area
A


----------



## ohsusana

Athletics Arena. A


----------



## grandmann

Amen, Alleluia
A


----------



## boring knit

Astonishing Alien


N


----------



## grandmann

Newly Named
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dowdy Dentist. T


----------



## grandmann

Trading Trick
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kangaroo Kick. K


----------



## Margot in FL

King Kong
G


----------



## ohsusana

Giant Gorilla. A


----------



## Margot in FL

Awesome Ape
E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra effort

T


----------



## ohsusana

Too Tight. T


----------



## grandmann

Transmitting Tight
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tactless Teasing. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Giant Goose
E


----------



## grandmann

Girl Games


----------



## ohsusana

Early Efforts. S


----------



## ohsusana

Simple Song. G


----------



## grandmann

Edible Egg G


----------



## ohsusana

Going Gaga. A


----------



## grandmann

Answer Arrived
D


----------



## ohsusana

Decent Days. S


----------



## grandmann

Smooth Sailing
G


----------



## Margot in FL

Generous Gift
T


----------



## grandmann

Trending Topic
C


----------



## ohsusana

Clever Cartwheel. L


----------



## grandmann

Long Legs
S


----------



## ohsusana

Scary Spider. R


----------



## grandmann

Royal Rumble
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Epic Entertainment 
T


----------



## grandmann

Top Ten
N


----------



## ohsusana

New Nylons. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Satin Slippers
S


----------



## ohsusana

Secondhand Shoes. S


----------



## grandmann

Secret Santa
A


----------



## ohsusana

Artistic Abstract. T


----------



## grandmann

This & That
T


----------



## ohsusana

Telling Tales. S


----------



## joanmary1

Stiff stalk

K


----------



## ohsusana

King Kong. G


----------



## joanmary1

Green giant

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tasty Taco. O


----------



## joanmary1

Open out

T


----------



## grandmann

Times Ten
N


----------



## ohsusana

New Neighbours. S


----------



## grandmann

Soft Soap
P


----------



## Margot in FL

Perfect Pancake
E


----------



## grandmann

Evening Event
T


----------



## ohsusana

Toffee Tart. T


----------



## grandmann

Trimmed Tree
E


----------



## ohsusana

Earlier Enjoyment. T


----------



## grandmann

tic tac
C


----------



## sandj

Cold Coffee 

E


----------



## ohsusana

Episode Ending. G


----------



## grandmann

green grass (cover with snow by us)
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sounding Sensational. L


----------



## grandmann

Lost Limb
B


----------



## ohsusana

Bashful Boy. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yattering yaffles

S


----------



## grandmann

Seamless Slip
P


----------



## joanmary1

Pecan pie


E


----------



## grandmann

Elderberry Extract
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny Tadpoles. S


----------



## grandmann

Soap Suds
S


----------



## ohsusana

Splish Splash. H


----------



## grandmann

Happy Holiday
Y


----------



## Margot in FL

York Yesteryear
R


----------



## grandmann

Remaining Relative
E


----------



## ohsusana

Endless Errands. S


----------



## grandmann

Striped Shirt
T


----------



## ohsusana

Taut Tee-shirt. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tight Trousers 
S


----------



## grandmann

Sweater Stretched
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dark Denim. M


----------



## grandmann

Mountain Man
N


----------



## ohsusana

Not Now. W


----------



## joanmary1

Why, when

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nearly New
W


----------



## joanmary1

White window-frame

E


----------



## ohsusana

Emerald Eyes. S


----------



## grandmann

Simple Scenario
O


----------



## ohsusana

Opening Opera. A


----------



## grandmann

Accident Attorney
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yoga Yesterday. Y


----------



## grandmann

Yachting Yuppy
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yolk. K


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yoyo

O


----------



## boring knit

orange object

T


----------



## ohsusana

Two Timing. G


----------



## grandmann

Gorgeous Gift
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tiresome treadmill

L


----------



## ohsusana

Lost Location. N


----------



## grandmann

No Network
K


----------



## Margot in FL

Kangaroo Kicked
D


----------



## boring knit

Doggy digging



G


----------



## grandmann

Great Greeting
G


----------



## ohsusana

Gorgeous Gorgonzola. A


----------



## grandmann

Aching Anymore? 
E


----------



## ohsusana

Eeh Everywhere. E


----------



## grandmann

Extra Effort (will soon show in your garden)
T


----------



## ohsusana

Totally Transformed. D


----------



## joanmary1

Double dip

P


----------



## ohsusana

Pottery Pig. G


----------



## joanmary1

Gentleman grinning

G


----------



## ohsusana

Giant Gladioli. I


----------



## joanmary1

Ivory iris

S


----------



## ohsusana

Stunning Salvia. A


----------



## joanmary1

Auntie's aster

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Red Rose
E


----------



## joanmary1

Exciting event

T


----------



## grandmann

Twilight Town
N


----------



## Grammax8

Nice neighbor
R


----------



## ohsusana

Running Relay. Y


----------



## Grammax8

Penny's peacock
K


----------



## grandmann

Kitchy Koo
O


----------



## Grammax8

Oliver's oranges

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Striped Salamander 
R


----------



## grandmann

Rural Road
D


----------



## ohsusana

Desperate Demands. S


----------



## joanmary1

Smelly socks

S


----------



## Grammax8

Secret Santa

A


----------



## ohsusana

Annoying Ants. S


----------



## joanmary1

Shovelling snow

W


----------



## Grammax8

Wonderous winter.

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Really Ridiculous 
S


----------



## grandmann

Shaggy Sheepdog
G


----------



## ohsusana

Glamorous Girl. L


----------



## grandmann

Lovers Lane
E


----------



## ohsusana

Exciting Enticement. T


----------



## grandmann

Turkey Trot
T


----------



## sandj

Turkey Talking 

G


----------



## Grammax8

Gorgeous grannies

S


----------



## ohsusana

Senile Sisters. S


----------



## grandmann

sewing stitches
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Satin Slippers
S


----------



## sandj

Spanish Song 

G


----------



## grandmann

Glory to God
D


----------



## Grammax8

Dangerous dog

G


----------



## grandmann

Giant Gorilla
A


----------



## ohsusana

Aggressive Anteater. R


----------



## grandmann

Raw Red
D


----------



## sandj

Double Dynamic 

C


----------



## Grammax8

Chasing cyclones

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Super Sensation
N


----------



## ohsusana

National Newspaper. R


----------



## jeanr3

Kelly’s kids 
S


----------



## jeanr3

Kelly’s kids 
S


----------



## Grammax8

Revealing rascal

L

Sorry so no relation to Kelly's kids as an answer and went with National newspaper.


----------



## grandmann

Smokehouse Sauce
E


----------



## grandmann

Grammax8 said:


> Revealing rascal
> 
> L
> 
> Sorry so no relation to Kelly's kids as an answer and went with National newspaper.


Loud Laugh
H


----------



## ohsusana

Honey Hives. S


----------



## grandmann

Stink Spray
Y


----------



## Grammax8

Sorry IPad is mixing up my answers between 2 games.


----------



## ohsusana

Youthful Yogi. I


----------



## jeanr3

Indigo illness
S


----------



## Grammax8

Similar standard

D


----------



## grandmann

Dad's Dog
G


----------



## ohsusana

Great Goodies. S


----------



## grandmann

Smoke Salmon
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nice Nanna. A


----------



## joanmary1

Abseiling athlete

E


----------



## ohsusana

Elongated Eel. L


----------



## joanmary1

Large loaf

F


----------



## ohsusana

Fresh Fish. H


----------



## joanmary1

Hairy haddock

K


----------



## Grammax8

Kicking kangaroo

O


----------



## grandmann

Odd Opinion
N


----------



## joanmary1

Naughty nippers 

S


----------



## grandmann

Shhhh, seeing Santa
A


----------



## Grammax8

Anxiously awaiting Andy.

Y


----------



## boring knit

yearning yeti 

Z


----------



## grandmann

Inauguration Invitation
N


----------



## ohsusana

Not Neutral. L


----------



## grandmann

Let Loose
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Easy Exam
M


----------



## Grammax8

Mesmerizing mermaid

D


----------



## ohsusana

Easy Enough. H


----------



## Margot in FL

Haughty Harridan
N


----------



## Grammax8

Naughty Nanette

E


----------



## grandmann

Easy Estimate
E


----------



## Grammax8

Eccentric Eagles

S


----------



## ohsusana

Successful Schooling. G


----------



## joanmary1

Going gaga

A


----------



## ohsusana

Asking Answers. S


----------



## Grammax8

Sinatra sings

S


----------



## joanmary1

Strange sounds

S


----------



## Grammax8

Suzanne saunters

S


----------



## sandj

Special Seed 

D


----------



## Grammax8

Destroying dragon

N


----------



## grandmann

No News
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sailing Solo. O


----------



## Margot in FL

Ordinary Ostrich
H


----------



## grandmann

Huge Hands
S


----------



## sandj

Simple Sandwich 

H


----------



## grandmann

Helping Himself
F


----------



## ohsusana

Filthy Fellow. W


----------



## grandmann

Wagon Wheel
L


----------



## Grammax8

Luxurious lingerie

E


----------



## ohsusana

Escaped Emu. U


----------



## joanmary1

Upside-down ungulate

E


----------



## ohsusana

Easy Errand. D


----------



## joanmary1

Dripping down

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Necessary Now
W


----------



## Grammax8

Winsome Winnie

E


----------



## joanmary1

Eating egg-sandwiches

S


----------



## Grammax8

Simple Simon says

S


----------



## joanmary1

Shiny starling

G


----------



## Grammax8

Goofy goslings

S


----------



## grandmann

Soft Sofa
A


----------



## ohsusana

Aromatic Aniseed. D


----------



## Margot in FL

Delicious Dessert
T


----------



## grandmann

Dirty Dish
H


----------



## grandmann

T-shirt Torn
N


----------



## Grammax8

Nervous Nelly

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yellow Yolk
K


----------



## Grammax8

Kangaroo Kathy

Y


----------



## grandmann

Youngsters Yuletide
E


----------



## BrattyPatty

Elegant Elites

S


----------



## ohsusana

Salad Sandwich. H


----------



## BrattyPatty

Horatio Hornblower

R


----------



## ohsusana

Red Rash. H


----------



## joanmary1

Hedgehog hoard

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dogs dinner. R


----------



## Grammax8

Robin's radio

O


----------



## Margot in FL

Original Oyster
R


----------



## Grammax8

Raucous rooster

R


----------



## ohsusana

Randy Rooster. R


----------



## grandmann

Red Robin
N


----------



## ohsusana

Naming Names. S


----------



## Grammax8

Senator Sanchez

Z


----------



## ohsusana

Zoo’s Zebra. A


----------



## joanmary1

Adventurous aardvark

K


----------



## ohsusana

Kicking Kangaroo. O


----------



## joanmary1

Ogling octopus

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sneaky Squirrel. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lovely lotus

S


----------



## Grammax8

Sunday sermon

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Needing Nectarines 
S


----------



## Grammax8

Spreading sod

D


----------



## joanmary1

Dancing days


----------



## Grammax8

Sonya's signature

E


----------



## joanmary1

Eric's earache

E


----------



## grandmann

Empathetic Enough
H


----------



## joanmary1

Hard hat

T


----------



## grandmann

Turkey Tetrazzini
I


----------



## joanmary1

Island inhabitant

T


----------



## Grammax8

Thursday's terrific thunderstorm

M


----------



## joanmary1

Monday morning

G


----------



## grandmann

Gift Giving
G


----------



## joanmary1

Gracious gift

T


----------



## grandmann

Table Top
P


----------



## joanmary1

Posh pink panties

S


----------



## grandmann

Simple Simon
N


----------



## joanmary1

Nifty notion

N


----------



## Grammax8

Norman's nonsense

E


----------



## ohsusana

Eewww Earwig. G


----------



## grandmann

Engaging Everyone
E


----------



## grandmann

Gauntlet Gloves
S


----------



## ohsusana

Swift Swallow. W


----------



## grandmann

Without Words
S


----------



## ohsusana

Special School. L


----------



## grandmann

Little Lulu
U


----------



## ohsusana

Unique Underskirt. T


----------



## grandmann

Temperature Tomorrow
W


----------



## ohsusana

Wilted Wallflower. R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rebellious Ruth
H


----------



## Grammax8

Hilarious hobo

O


----------



## ohsusana

Obnoxious Ostrich. H


----------



## grandmann

Hamstring Help
P


----------



## ohsusana

Paper Parcel. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lounge lizard

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dainty Doll. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lovely lollies

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sea Shanty. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yarn yardage

E


----------



## ohsusana

Early Enough. H


----------



## joanmary1

Happy hour

R


----------



## sandj

Really Raw 

W


----------



## joanmary1

Wet week

K


----------



## Margot in FL

Kooky Kerchief
F


----------



## joanmary1

Frosty fields 

S


----------



## Grammax8

Silly song

G


----------



## grandmann

goatee groom
M


----------



## Grammax8

Midsummer murder

R


----------



## grandmann

Rotten Rat
T


----------



## joanmary1

Red rouge

E


----------



## grandmann

Exaggerated Element
T


----------



## Grammax8

Trendy telephone

E


----------



## ohsusana

Each Evening. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Green Grass
S


----------



## grandmann

Silly Selection
N


----------



## Margot in FL

Never Normal
L


----------



## grandmann

Let's Look
K


----------



## BrattyPatty

Knotty Knuckles

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sore Scratch. H


----------



## grandmann

Healthy Hair
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rough Rash. H


----------



## joanmary1

Horrible habit

T


----------



## ohsusana

Teething Troubles.S


----------



## joanmary1

Sailing ship

P


----------



## Grammax8

Purple pansy

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yarrrow

W


----------



## Grammax8

Winter wonderland

D


----------



## joanmary1

Dainty dish

H


----------



## Grammax8

Haughty Hilda

A


----------



## joanmary1

Angry Annabel

L


----------



## Grammax8

Leftover linguine 

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Expensive Experiment 
T


----------



## grandmann

Tiny Toddler
R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rough Riders
S


----------



## grandmann

Saddle Soap
P


----------



## Grammax8

Particular particle

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Enigmatic Epic
C


----------



## Grammax8

Community center

R


----------



## sandj

Red Room 

M


----------



## ohsusana

Magic Mushroom. M


----------



## Grammax8

Marilyn's mood 

D


----------



## grandmann

Dare Devil
L


----------



## ohsusana

Linseed Loaf. F


----------



## grandmann

Fast Food
D


----------



## Grammax8

Daniel's den

N


----------



## ohsusana

Natural Nails. S


----------



## joanmary1

Smart stag

G


----------



## ohsusana

Golly Gosh. H


----------



## Grammax8

Heavy headstone

E


----------



## joanmary1

Eerie echo

O


----------



## Grammax8

Oversized ostrich

H


----------



## joanmary1

Hairy hat

T


----------



## grandmann

Tinsel Tree
E


----------



## Grammax8

Everyone's eating

G


----------



## grandmann

gigantic goose
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Embroidered Embellishment
T


----------



## Grammax8

Tremendous teacher

R


----------



## ohsusana

Raucous Raven. N


----------



## Grammax8

Naughty nightie

E


----------



## grandmann

Encouragement Enough
H


----------



## ohsusana

Hoarse Huff. F


----------



## Margot in FL

Flash Flame
E


----------



## ohsusana

Electrical Engineering. G


----------



## grandmann

Graduation Gown
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nice Nephew. W


----------



## grandmann

Winter Wonderland
D


----------



## Grammax8

Domestic diva

A


----------



## ohsusana

Arid Area. A


----------



## grandmann

Ample Arm
M


----------



## ohsusana

Making Music. C


----------



## grandmann

Christmas Carol
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lovely Lyrics. S


----------



## Grammax8

Simple song

G


----------



## ohsusana

Great Gusto. O


----------



## joanmary1

Oily owls

S


----------



## ohsusana

Silly Sparrow. W


----------



## Grammax8

Wiggle worms

S


----------



## grandmann

Wonderful Waltz
Z


----------



## Grammax8

Zany zebra

A


----------



## ohsusana

Zero Zzzzzzzing. G


----------



## ohsusana

Grammax8 said:


> Zany zebra
> 
> A


Aunties Aspidistra. A


----------



## Margot in FL

Awesome Aardvark 
K


----------



## grandmann

Kitchen Key
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yawning Yak. K


----------



## grandmann

Kit Kat
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tasty Treat. T


----------



## joanmary1

Twist 'n turn

N


----------



## Grammax8

Nurses nightmare

E


----------



## ohsusana

Explain Everything. G


----------



## joanmary1

Going green

N


----------



## Grammax8

Nite nite

E


----------



## joanmary1

Early evening

G


----------



## Grammax8

Going gaga

A


----------



## joanmary1

Acrobatic act

T


----------



## Grammax8

Tonya's timetable

E


----------



## joanmary1

Egotistical Eric

E


----------



## Grammax8

Columbus City

Y


----------



## boring knit

Party pooper


R


----------



## grandmann

Roaring Rain
N


----------



## ohsusana

Naughty Nipper. R


----------



## grandmann

Ratty Room
M


----------



## Grammax8

Matilda's mantra

A


----------



## ohsusana

Abundant Apples. S


----------



## grandmann

Surprise Show
W


----------



## Grammax8

Wandering wizard

D


----------



## ohsusana

Demolished Dessert. T


----------



## grandmann

Toothache Treatment
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tartan Trousers. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sticky skillet

T


----------



## Grammax8

Tilley's tantrum

M


----------



## joanmary1

Murray mints 

S


----------



## Grammax8

Senore Sanchez 

Z


----------



## joanmary1

Zanthe's zebra


----------



## Grammax8

Allison's anniversary

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yootha yawning

G


----------



## Grammax8

Gosh golly

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Youth's yoyo

O


----------



## ohsusana

Ogling Owl. L


----------



## grandmann

Licking Lips
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sparkling Soda. A


----------



## grandmann

all afternoon
N


----------



## Grammax8

Noisy neighbor

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rowdy Relatives. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Something Salacious
S


----------



## grandmann

Stylish Sweater
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rambling Roses. S


----------



## joanmary1

Stickleback swimming

G


----------



## ohsusana

Gift Giving. G


----------



## Grammax8

Glorious gardenia

A


----------



## joanmary1

Abandoned asbestos 

S


----------



## Grammax8

Sintalating stylist

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Taproot Tentacle
E


----------



## joanmary1

Earnest earbashing

G


----------



## Grammax8

German government

T


----------



## joanmary1

Tupperware tableware

E


----------



## grandmann

Eagle eye
E


----------



## Grammax8

Electric energy

Y


----------



## grandmann

Y You....
U


----------



## ohsusana

Updated Umbrella. A


----------



## grandmann

Another Answer
R


----------



## ohsusana

Remain Rigid. D


----------



## grandmann

Dad's Deli
I


----------



## ohsusana

International Import. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tasty Tagine
E


----------



## Grammax8

Esther's establishment

T


----------



## joanmary1

Tree trunk

K


----------



## Grammax8

Katherine's kitchen

N


----------



## joanmary1

Nubile Nancy


----------



## Grammax8

Yakkety yak
K


----------



## sandj

Kindest Kitten 

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nathalie’s Nervousness
S


----------



## Grammax8

Say shalom

M


----------



## Margot in FL

Mostly Memories
S


----------



## Grammax8

Sarcastic saying

G


----------



## grandmann

Grazing Ground
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dogs Dinner. R


----------



## grandmann

Red Radish
H


----------



## ohsusana

Hideaway Hatch. H


----------



## joanmary1

Ha ha

A


----------



## Grammax8

Apple Annie

E


----------



## joanmary1

Eating etiquette

E


----------



## grandmann

Egregious Error
R


----------



## joanmary1

Run rabbit


----------



## grandmann

Top Ten
N


----------



## ohsusana

Novelty Nightlight. T


----------



## Grammax8

Terrible tornado

O


----------



## Margot in FL

Ostentatious Orator
R


----------



## sandj

Really Rotten 

N


----------



## Grammax8

Nefarious Nelly


Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yonder Yangtze 
E


----------



## Grammax8

Evening extravaganza

A


----------



## ohsusana

Angels Aura. A


----------



## grandmann

Animal Arena
A


----------



## ohsusana

Amorous Alpaca. A


----------



## Margot in FL

Auspicious Advent
T


----------



## Grammax8

Thomas's thoroughbred

D


----------



## Margot in FL

Daniel’s Disaster
R


----------



## Grammax8

Rosie's rivets

S


----------



## joanmary1

Stainless steel 

L


----------



## Grammax8

Liverpool's livery

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yvonne yodelling

G


----------



## Grammax8

Green gherkin

N


----------



## joanmary1

New national newspaper

E


----------



## grandmann

Reach in Refrigerator
R


----------



## Grammax8

Regional runoff

F


----------



## grandmann

funny flamingo
O


----------



## Grammax8

Overly ornate

E


----------



## grandmann

easily emerged
D


----------



## Grammax8

Dora's dolly

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yearling Yak
K


----------



## Grammax8

Kendra's karma

A


----------



## ohsusana

Ambitious Artist. T


----------



## Grammax8

Tricky tactic

C


----------



## grandmann

Chit Chat
T


----------



## Grammax8

Tommy's tantrum

M


----------



## grandmann

Merry Mother-n-law
W


----------



## Grammax8

Wintry wonderland

D


----------



## grandmann

Dad's Den
N


----------



## Grammax8

Nancy's nightclub


B


----------



## grandmann

Bubble Bath
H


----------



## Grammax8

Heavenly hosts

S


----------



## grandmann

Sagging Sofa
A


----------



## Grammax8

Sleek stallion

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nothing New
W


----------



## Grammax8

Wintery weather

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Really Rough
H


----------



## Grammax8

Heavenly home

E


----------



## grandmann

Exact Estimate
E


----------



## Grammax8

Everyone's eavesdropping

G


----------



## grandmann

Gospel Glory
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yanquapin

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Thank you, a new word for me!

Naughty Nellie
E


----------



## Grammax8

Estonian envoy

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yauld Yak...K


----------



## ohsusana

King Kong. G


----------



## Grammax8

Gooey gunk

K


----------



## Margot in FL

Kind Katherine
E


----------



## Grammax8

Eagles eaglet

T


----------



## joanmary1

Margot in FL said:


> Thank you, a new word for me!
> 
> Naughty Nellie
> E


Happy to to help, Margot! :sm11:

Yappy Yorkie

E


----------



## Grammax8

Envious Elena

A


----------



## joanmary1

Antelopes abound

D


----------



## Grammax8

Douglas's dexterity

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Young yaffle

E


----------



## Grammax8

Estonia embassy

Y


----------



## tobo11

Yes you.
U next.


----------



## grandmann

Up Uppity
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yackety Yack. K


----------



## joanmary1

Key keeper

R


----------



## ohsusana

Ruby Ring. G


----------



## sandj

Green Gates

S


----------



## ohsusana

Silver Spoon. N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nightly News
S


----------



## Grammax8

Savory sweet

T


----------



## joanmary1

Toffee treat

T


----------



## Grammax8

Torrid Texas

S


----------



## joanmary1

Starling shrieking

G


----------



## Grammax8

Gabby Gwendolyn

N


----------



## joanmary1

Navy neckerchief

F


----------



## Grammax8

Friendly fire

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Embarrassing Event
T


----------



## ohsusana

Trying To. O


----------



## grandmann

The Trouble-maker
R


----------



## grandmann

ohsusana said:


> Trying To. O


Oblivious Overview
W


----------



## ohsusana

Warbling Wrens. S


----------



## grandmann

Stinky skunk
K


----------



## ohsusana

Knees Knocking. G


----------



## grandmann

Good Ground
D


----------



## Grammax8

Deep dive

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Empty Eggshell
L


----------



## Grammax8

Lyrical lullaby

Y


----------



## sandj

Yellowing Yarn 

N


----------



## ohsusana

No Napping. G


----------



## grandmann

Good Gazpacho
O


----------



## ohsusana

Often Open. N


----------



## joanmary1

National newspaper 

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Redefining Recreation
N


----------



## joanmary1

Native navelwort

T


----------



## Grammax8

Tombstone territory

Y


----------



## grandmann

Youth Yoga
A


----------



## Grammax8

Antsy aardvark

K


----------



## grandmann

Kitchen Knob
B


----------



## Grammax8

Butcher block

K


----------



## grandmann

Knockout Kick
K


----------



## Grammax8

Kinkajou kneeling

G


----------



## grandmann

glossary guide
E


----------



## ohsusana

Eskimos Esky. Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yellowing Yaupon
N


----------



## joanmary1

Naughty nymph

H


----------



## Grammax8

Hilarious hippo

O


----------



## grandmann

Organizing OK
K


----------



## Margot in FL

Kicking Kangaroo
O


----------



## grandmann

Olive Oil
L


----------



## ohsusana

Licking Lollipop. P


----------



## Grammax8

Peppermint Patty

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yule Y'all
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lingering Look. K


----------



## Grammax8

Knock knock

K


----------



## ohsusana

Khaki Kayak. K


----------



## Margot in FL

Keyless Khazi
I


----------



## Grammax8

Isabelle's intellect

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Totally Tactless
S


----------



## Grammax8

Shrimp scampi

I


----------



## Margot in FL

Imperial Inquisitor
R


----------



## sandj

Remember Roller-Skating 

G


----------



## grandmann

Giving Gifts
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Singing Songs
S


----------



## Grammax8

Sharpening scissors

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Slicing Salami
I


----------



## grandmann

Incredible Item
M


----------



## Grammax8

Miniature mascot

T


----------



## grandmann

Twin Towers
S


----------



## Grammax8

Sensible shoes
S


----------



## sandj

Special Sunday 

Y


----------



## Grammax8

Yellow yolks
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Superior Service
E


----------



## boring knit

Engaging Equadorian


N


----------



## Grammax8

Northern neighbor
R


----------



## Margot in FL

Russian Roulette
E


----------



## sandj

Enormous Elephant 

T


----------



## grandmann

time talking
G


----------



## Grammax8

Green grinch
H


----------



## grandmann

Heading Home
E


----------



## Grammax8

Electric elevator
R


----------



## grandmann

Recognizing Reason
N


----------



## Grammax8

Never nervous 
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sultans Swing. G


----------



## joanmary1

Golden goose

E


----------



## boring knit

Excellent eggnog.

G


----------



## sandj

Good Guess 

S


----------



## ohsusana

Simple Solution. N


----------



## Grammax8

Naughty nightlife

E


----------



## grandmann

erasing everything
G


----------



## Margot in FL

Going Green
N


----------



## Grammax8

Never nervous
S


----------



## sandj

Silly Sheep

P


----------



## Grammax8

Pokey pony
Y


----------



## grandmann

Younger Years
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Standard Salute
E


----------



## ohsusana

Elaborate Earrings. S


----------



## Grammax8

Santa's surprise
E


----------



## ohsusana

Emu Egg. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Graceful Gazelle
E


----------



## Grammax8

Elegant embroidery

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellowing Yarn. N


----------



## Margot in FL

Naturally Nutritious 
S


----------



## ohsusana

Someone Special. L


----------



## grandmann

Lot of Living
G


----------



## Grammax8

Galloway getaway
Y


----------



## grandmann

Yachtsman Years
S


----------



## Grammax8

Santa's sleigh

H


----------



## grandmann

Hair Highlights
S


----------



## Grammax8

Silky skein
N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nasty Nero
O


----------



## Grammax8

Oversized oyster

R


----------



## grandmann

Right Route
E


----------



## ohsusana

Eating Elderberries. S


----------



## grandmann

Sweet Strawberries
S


----------



## ohsusana

School Satchel. L


----------



## Grammax8

Laughing loudly

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yelling Yeah. H


----------



## Grammax8

Heavenly hosts

S


----------



## grandmann

Shining Star
R


----------



## Grammax8

Reindeers romping

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Giggling Gnomes
S


----------



## Grammax8

Swishing skirt

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tiptoeing Tomten
N


----------



## grandmann

Naughty/Nice
E


----------



## Grammax8

Evening enchantress
S


----------



## grandmann

Seen Something
G


----------



## sandj

Gobble Gobble 

E


----------



## joanmary1

Eating eggs

S


----------



## Grammax8

Structured sentence

E


----------



## grandmann

Early Education
N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nitpicking Noreen
N


----------



## grandmann

Nothing Now
W


----------



## Grammax8

Warm wishes
S


----------



## sandj

Summer Sleep 

P


----------



## Margot in FL

Peking Partridge
E


----------



## Grammax8

Euro exchange

E


----------



## grandmann

Excitable Elf
F


----------



## Margot in FL

Frosty Fellow
W


----------



## joanmary1

Wet Wednesday

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yummy Yum
M


----------



## Grammax8

Mega monster

R


----------



## sandj

Round Rainbow 

W


----------



## Grammax8

winter weather


R


----------



## joanmary1

Ripe raspberries

S


----------



## boring knit

sweet sultana


A


----------



## sandj

Angel Above 
E


----------



## grandmann

Extra Edition
N


----------



## Grammax8

Novelty nutcracker

R


----------



## sandj

Rocking Reindeer 

R


----------



## Grammax8

Running rhino

O


----------



## Margot in FL

Ostentatious Ornithologist 
T


----------



## Grammax8

Toned torso

O


----------



## grandmann

One Oven
N


----------



## sandj

Nanny Nana 

A


----------



## Grammax8

Amazing Android

D


----------



## grandmann

Double Dare
E


----------



## Grammax8

Evoking envy

Y


----------



## grandmann

yummy yum
M


----------



## Grammax8

Magnificent mile

E


----------



## ohsusana

Eleven Elves. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Seven Swans
S


----------



## Grammax8

Seasoning salt

T


----------



## sandj

Tiniest Toad

D


----------



## Grammax8

Dancing doll

L


----------



## Margot in FL

Lords Leaping
G


----------



## grandmann

Goose Gander
R


----------



## Grammax8

Reindeer roundup

P


----------



## grandmann

Pitter Pattering
G


----------



## Margot in FL

Grieg’s Gynt
T


----------



## grandmann

True Tidings
S


----------



## Grammax8

Silver star

R


----------



## grandmann

Ringing Retro
O


----------



## ohsusana

Orchestral Outburst. T


----------



## grandmann

Tree Trim
M


----------



## Grammax8

Meter maid

D


----------



## grandmann

"Donder" Dutch
H


----------



## ohsusana

Happy Holidays. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Shimmering Silver
R


----------



## Grammax8

rambling rose

E


----------



## ohsusana

Eminent Emperor. R


----------



## Grammax8

Racoons running

G


----------



## grandmann

Giving Gifts
S


----------



## Grammax8

Silent salute

E


----------



## ohsusana

Early Exam. M


----------



## grandmann

Monarchical Madam
M


----------



## Grammax8

Missouri mule

E


----------



## grandmann

Eighty Eight
T


----------



## Grammax8

Tiny Tim 

M


----------



## ohsusana

Monkey Magic. C


----------



## Grammax8

Carlsbad Caverns

S


----------



## ohsusana

Santa’s Sack. K


----------



## Grammax8

Kendra's keepsakes

S


----------



## ohsusana

Salmon Sandwich. H


----------



## Margot in FL

Heaven Haven
N


----------



## joanmary1

Noonday nibbles

S


----------



## sandj

Sew Slow 

W


----------



## grandmann

Windy Weather
R


----------



## Grammax8

rambunctious rabbit

T


----------



## grandmann

Temperatures Tonight
T


----------



## ohsusana

Twinkle Toes. S


----------



## grandmann

Stormy Sea
A


----------



## Grammax8

Antiquated artifact

T


----------



## grandmann

Tiny Toes
S


----------



## Grammax8

Saturday sale

E


----------



## grandmann

exact ends
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sunday School. L


----------



## Grammax8

Luxurious lace

E


----------



## sandj

Extremely Exotic 

C


----------



## grandmann

color chart
T


----------



## Margot in FL

Celtic Carols
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Tremendous Turnabout
T


----------



## grandmann

Susie Snowflake
E


----------



## Grammax8

exclusive entry

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yogi's Yuengling
G


----------



## Grammax8

generously giving

G


----------



## grandmann

Greatgrandchild Giggles
S


----------



## Grammax8

Savory sauce

E


----------



## grandmann

Extra Edition
N


----------



## joanmary1

Nodding neddy

Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Youthful Yuri
I


----------



## grandmann

Innkeeper Invitation
N


----------



## Grammax8

Nagging Nellie

E


----------



## joanmary1

Eleven elves

S


----------



## Grammax8

sumptuous surrounding

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Gaggle (of) Geese
E


----------



## grandmann

Government Giving
G


----------



## sandj

Gift Gigantic 

C


----------



## Grammax8

Chairman's chair

R


----------



## grandmann

Rich Rotter
R


----------



## Grammax8

ravenous racoon

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nine Newts. S


----------



## grandmann

Sewing Stitches
S


----------



## Grammax8

salty seamen

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nesting Nightjar. R


----------



## joanmary1

Racehorse rearing

G


----------



## Grammax8

gracious gracie

E


----------



## joanmary1

Ermine edging

G


----------



## Grammax8

green galoshes

s


----------



## joanmary1

Slushy snow

W


----------



## ohsusana

Withering Wallflower. R


----------



## Grammax8

rancid radishes

S


----------



## ohsusana

Shabby Scarecrow. W


----------



## Grammax8

Wintery weather

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Radiant Recipient
T


----------



## sandj

Two Turtles 

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Standing Sentinel
L


----------



## Grammax8

lounge lizard

D


----------



## ohsusana

Daytime Drama. A


----------



## Margot in FL

Alabama Adventure
E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra eating

G


----------



## Grammax8

giraffes galore

E


----------



## joanmary1

Excellent elephants

S


----------



## Grammax8

secret stash

H


----------



## joanmary1

Hornet hoard

D


----------



## Grammax8

dazzling dancer 

R


----------



## joanmary1

Rollicking rhumba

A


----------



## Grammax8

riotous roundup

P


----------



## ohsusana

Pineapple Pieces. S


----------



## Grammax8

shiny slicker

R


----------



## ohsusana

Royal Robes. S


----------



## Grammax8

scenic sanctuary

Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yesterday’s Youth
H


----------



## Grammax8

Handsome heartthrob

B


----------



## ohsusana

Bashful Beau. U


----------



## Grammax8

unique unicorn

N


----------



## ohsusana

New Novel. L


----------



## Grammax8

Lionel's lyrics

S


----------



## ohsusana

Special Song. G


----------



## Grammax8

great graphic

C


----------



## ohsusana

Cute Corgi. I


----------



## Grammax8

Insufficient iodine

E


----------



## ohsusana

Easy Enough. H


----------



## Margot in FL

Hula Hoop
P


----------



## joanmary1

Pink pelican

N


----------



## Grammax8

noxious nerf

F


----------



## sandj

Funny Farmer 

R


----------



## Grammax8

running river

R


----------



## ohsusana

Funny Fellow. W


----------



## ohsusana

Grammax8 said:


> running river
> 
> R


Roasted Radish. H


----------



## Grammax8

Happy hooligan

N


----------



## ohsusana

Naughty Nephew. W


----------



## Grammax8

weathered wren

N


----------



## sandj

Santa Shop 

P


----------



## Margot in FL

Polly Parrot
T


----------



## Grammax8

terrible twos

S


----------



## ohsusana

Shooting Star. R


----------



## Grammax8

red rooster 

R


----------



## ohsusana

Red Ribbon. N


----------



## Grammax8

Nevada newbie

E


----------



## ohsusana

Excellent Effort. T


----------



## joanmary1

Truck tyres

S


----------



## ohsusana

Staying Solo. O


----------



## Margot in FL

Orchard Ode
E


----------



## Grammax8

elegant eatery

Y


----------



## grandmann

Your Yoo-hoo
O


----------



## Grammax8

oval onyx

X


----------



## grandmann

X-factor Xylophonist
T


----------



## Grammax8

fantastic use of X...well done



grandmann said:


> X-factor Xylophonist
> T


three trombones

S


----------



## grandmann

Singing Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious
S


----------



## Grammax8

silly sycophant

T


----------



## sandj

Teddy Bear Tea Party 

U


----------



## grandmann

Trumpet Tuner
R


----------



## Grammax8

raging river

R


----------



## grandmann

Restful Relaxation
N


----------



## Grammax8

natural nails

S


----------



## grandmann

Silk Scarf
F


----------



## Grammax8

funny flamingo

O


----------



## Margot in FL

Osage Onyx
X


----------



## Grammax8

xbox xmen

n


----------



## ohsusana

Naked Nymph. H


----------



## grandmann

Helping Him
M


----------



## ohsusana

Movie Matinee. E


----------



## Grammax8

Everlasting experience

E


----------



## grandmann

emphasizes everything
G


----------



## ohsusana

Good Gravy. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Family fun

N


----------



## sandj

Never New

W


----------



## Margot in FL

Wishing Well
L


----------



## joanmary1

Lazy lump

P


----------



## grandmann

Predictable Process
S


----------



## Grammax8

stunning sunset

T


----------



## ohsusana

Texas Taxi. I


----------



## Margot in FL

Imaginative Igloo
O


----------



## Grammax8

overwhelming odor


R


----------



## grandmann

Repeatedly Rejected
D


----------



## Margot in FL

Dreadfully Dejected
D


----------



## grandmann

Delve Deeper
R


----------



## sandj

Really Rotten 

N


----------



## Grammax8

neighborly neighbor

R


----------



## ohsusana

Really Relax. X


----------



## Grammax8

Xerox xerography

Y


----------



## grandmann

Younger Years
S


----------



## Grammax8

Satin slipper

R


----------



## ohsusana

Ruby Red. D


----------



## Grammax8

darling daughter

R


----------



## joanmary1

Rudolf reindeer

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rosalind Russell
L


----------



## joanmary1

Looby Loo

O


----------



## grandmann

Owner Operator
R


----------



## Grammax8

Robert Ryan

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Neatly Nested
D


----------



## Grammax8

Dan Duryea

A


----------



## grandmann

Grammax8 said:


> Dan Duryea
> 
> A


Ancient Actors
S


----------



## Grammax8

grandmann said:


> Ancient Actors
> (hehehe)
> 
> S


Sylvester Stallone

E


----------



## joanmary1

East ender

R


----------



## ohsusana

Electrical Engineering. G


----------



## ohsusana

joanmary1 said:


> East ender
> 
> R


Really Robust. T


----------



## grandmann

Two Timer
R


----------



## Grammax8

Red Robin

N


----------



## grandmann

Nothing New
W


----------



## Grammax8

warbling wren

N


----------



## sandj

Named Nicholas


----------



## Grammax8

Spanish senorita

A


----------



## grandmann

An Advocate
E


----------



## Grammax8

Everyone's enemy

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yesterday’s Yuletides. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sympathetic Stepmom
M


----------



## ohsusana

Ministerial Member. R


----------



## grandmann

Respected Reverend
D


----------



## Grammax8

Dalmatian dog

G


----------



## ohsusana

Glue Gun. N


----------



## grandmann

Nighty Night (Getting tired, time to read until I fall asleep) 
T


----------



## Grammax8

Tommy Tune

E


----------



## ohsusana

Easy Employment. T


----------



## Grammax8

Tiresome tyrant

T


----------



## ohsusana

Taste Testing. G


----------



## joanmary1

Grunt & groan

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nasty Noises. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sharp sting

G


----------



## grandmann

Good Guys
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sunday school

L


----------



## grandmann

Last Lad
D


----------



## Grammax8

Double down

N


----------



## grandmann

Noisy Neighbor
R


----------



## Grammax8

Red rose

E


----------



## grandmann

Exciting Evening
G


----------



## Grammax8

girl genius

S


----------



## grandmann

Sister's Silliness
S


----------



## Grammax8

Son's strength

H


----------



## Margot in FL

Happily Home
E


----------



## Grammax8

ebony envelope

E


----------



## sandj

Early Evening 

G


----------



## Grammax8

Gorgeous gladioli

I


----------



## ohsusana

Icy Igloo. O


----------



## Grammax8

Obnoxious Oliver

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rude Ralph. H


----------



## joanmary1

Happy Harry

Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Youthful Yuri
I


----------



## joanmary1

Innocent Iolanthe

E


----------



## Grammax8

Everlasting ecstasy

Y


----------



## sandj

Yellow Yarn-balls

S


----------



## grandmann

Stunning Styles
S


----------



## ohsusana

Smelly Scarecrow. W


----------



## grandmann

Winter Woolies
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sardine Sandwich. H


----------



## grandmann

High Hopes
S


----------



## sandj

Single Ship 

P


----------



## ohsusana

Pretty Peacock. K


----------



## grandmann

Know Kindness
S


----------



## ohsusana

Selecting Stuff. F


----------



## grandmann

Fluffy Frosting
G


----------



## Grammax8

Gentle giant

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Truth Teller
R


----------



## Grammax8

Rainy Rangoon

N


----------



## grandmann

Next Number
R


----------



## Grammax8

Rambling rose

E


----------



## ohsusana

Eagles Eyrie. E


----------



## grandmann

Exuberant Evening
G


----------



## Grammax8

Gracious Grandma

A


----------



## ohsusana

Amazing Aunt. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Total Temptation
N


----------



## ohsusana

Night Nurses. S


----------



## joanmary1

Smart Samuel

L


----------



## Rjkda

Little lemon

N


----------



## Grammax8

Natural nectar

R


----------



## grandmann

Rueful Regret
T


----------



## Grammax8

Toy Terrier

R


----------



## grandmann

Refreshing Reflection
N


----------



## joanmary1

November ninth

H


----------



## Grammax8

Hilarious Harry

Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Young Yves
S


----------



## Grammax8

Sensuous siren

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Newport News
S


----------



## Rjkda

Sexy Sue

E


----------



## Grammax8

Enormous eggplant

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tender Touch. H


----------



## Grammax8

Hillary's house

E


----------



## grandmann

Escalates Effort
T


----------



## Rjkda

Toasty toes

S


----------



## Grammax8

Tantalizing Tonya

A


----------



## grandmann

After All
L


----------



## Grammax8

Lulu's lollipop

P


----------



## grandmann

Prefer Price
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Exercising Emus
S


----------



## Grammax8

Seasonal stimuli

I


----------



## grandmann

It's Insane
E


----------



## Grammax8

Evangeline's embroidery

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yvonne’s Yo-yo. O


----------



## Grammax8

Overwhelming overture

E


----------



## grandmann

Extreme Expression
N


----------



## Grammax8

Never needing

G


----------



## grandmann

Glass Gem
M


----------



## Grammax8

memorable meme


E


----------



## sandj

Editing Email 

L


----------



## grandmann

Letter Link
K


----------



## Grammax8

kidnapped kinkajou

U


----------



## ohsusana

Urban Utilities. S


----------



## Grammax8

stylistic serape

E


----------



## grandmann

Solve Sudoku
U


----------



## ohsusana

Understanding Urdu. U


----------



## sandj

Understanding Universe 

E


----------



## grandmann

Eloquently Expressed
D


----------



## ohsusana

Diamond Dazzler. R


----------



## Grammax8

renewed rendezvous

S


----------



## ohsusana

Secret Spy. Y


----------



## grandmann

Yummy Yum
M


----------



## Margot in FL

Merry Mummers
S


----------



## Grammax8

Yawning Yeti

I


----------



## grandmann

It's Immediate
E


----------



## Grammax8

evening embers

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Slovenly Sluts
S


----------



## Grammax8

salami sandwich

H


----------



## grandmann

Hardware Hooks
S


----------



## Grammax8

secure strategy

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yuma, Yes (Arizona)
S


----------



## Grammax8

safely sanitized

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dismal Diet. T


----------



## Grammax8

turning turnstile

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Enlightening Experience
E


----------



## Grammax8

envious Ernestine

E


----------



## sandj

Ewe Emu 

U


----------



## Grammax8

Understanding Ulysses

S


----------



## ohsusana

Silently Sauntering. G


----------



## sandj

Gonna Go 

O


----------



## Grammax8

oversized otter

O


----------



## ohsusana

Retro Radio. O


----------



## grandmann

Offering Orzo
O


----------



## Grammax8

Olympic overture

E


----------



## grandmann

Enough effect
T


----------



## grandmann

Enough effect
T


----------



## Grammax8

Tuesday's triumph

H


----------



## Margot in FL

Here’s Hoping
G


----------



## Grammax8

Genial ghost

T


----------



## grandmann

The Team
M


----------



## Margot in FL

Manhattan Maid
D


----------



## grandmann

Delicious Dish
H


----------



## Grammax8

doughnut delight

T


----------



## grandmann

Two Tablespoons
S


----------



## Grammax8

sizzling sausage

E


----------



## Grammax8

sizzling sausage

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Epic Event
T


----------



## grandmann

Expired Eggs
S


----------



## sandj

Slippery Street 

T


----------



## Grammax8

turnout's terrific

C


----------



## ohsusana

Cream Cheese. E


----------



## Grammax8

Everything's easy

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yin Yoga
A


----------



## ohsusana

Automatic Auto. O


----------



## Grammax8

Olive Oil

L


----------



## Margot in FL

Lovely Lake
E


----------



## Grammax8

Elliot's endeavor
R


----------



## grandmann

Restore Revives
S


----------



## Grammax8

Senators scurry

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yonder Years
S


----------



## Grammax8

Special session

N


----------



## grandmann

No Nonsense
E


----------



## Grammax8

Electoral evaluation

N


----------



## grandmann

Nation's Need
D


----------



## ohsusana

Detailed Domino. O


----------



## Grammax8

obscene overreaction

N


----------



## grandmann

Noisy Nightclub
B


----------



## Grammax8

boisterous booster

R


----------



## grandmann

Raging Reporter
R


----------



## Grammax8

Radical review

W


----------



## ohsusana

Weary Workaholic. C


----------



## Grammax8

chaotic calamity

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yachting Yesterday. Y


----------



## Grammax8

Yawning Yak

K


----------



## Margot in FL

Kicking Kangaroo
O


----------



## Grammax8

Ongoing occasion

N


----------



## joanmary1

Numerous numpties

S


----------



## Grammax8

Sharon's secret

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Totally Treasonous
S


----------



## Grammax8

Sickly Sylvia

A


----------



## ohsusana

Ailing Arthur. R


----------



## Grammax8

Raucous rooster

R


----------



## ohsusana

Reuniting Relationship. P


----------



## Grammax8

Pickled pepper

R


----------



## ohsusana

Reaching Rendezvous. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sunny Skies
S


----------



## Grammax8

smelly sauerkraut

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tide Turning
G


----------



## Grammax8

Galloping Gourmet

T


----------



## joanmary1

Twist 7 turn

N


----------



## Grammax8

new novel'

'L


----------



## joanmary1

Level lane

E


----------



## Grammax8

elegant entry

T


----------



## sandj

Your Yellow Yarn 

N


----------



## Grammax8

Nagging Naomi

I


----------



## Margot in FL

Incredible Imposition
N


----------



## ohsusana

No nonsense. E


----------



## Grammax8

Entertaining Edith

H


----------



## ohsusana

Hermes Handbag. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Giant Gnome
E


----------



## Grammax8

elaborate event

T


----------



## joanmary1

Treble time

E


----------



## Grammax8

Eccentric Emery

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yucca. A


----------



## Grammax8

Amazing asteroid

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dangerous Dilemma. A


----------



## Grammax8

Actual antique

E


----------



## ohsusana

Eerie Echo. O


----------



## Grammax8

Overly ornate

E


----------



## ohsusana

Easily Emotional. L


----------



## Margot in FL

Love Life
E


----------



## Grammax8

Everlasting eternity

Y


----------



## joanmary1

York youth

H


----------



## Grammax8

Hogan's Heroes

S


----------



## sandj

Snack Shack 

K


----------



## Grammax8

Kiwi's kumquat

T


----------



## joanmary1

Treacle toffees

S


----------



## Grammax8

Sacred service

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Enigmatic Epitaph
H


----------



## ohsusana

Hot Horseradish. H


----------



## Grammax8

Harvard hotshots

S


----------



## ohsusana

Spicy Soup. P


----------



## Grammax8

Pumpkin puree

E


----------



## ohsusana

Excessive Excavation. N


----------



## Grammax8

Neverland nymph

H


----------



## ohsusana

Hurting Hand. D


----------



## Grammax8

Dependable daughter

R


----------



## ohsusana

Risky Rumbling. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Grumpy Grouches
S


----------



## sandj

Spanish Song 

G


----------



## boring knit

Goodness Gracious


S


----------



## joanmary1

Shining steel

L


----------



## ohsusana

Lovely Lipstick. K


----------



## Margot in FL

Krispy Kreme
E


----------



## ohsusana

Extra Efficient. T


----------



## Grammax8

tenacious teen

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nans Needs. S


----------



## Grammax8

stuttering Stanley

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yuppies Yacht. T


----------



## CornishKnitter

Tommee tippee

E


----------



## Grammax8

Embassy's envoy

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yurt

T


----------



## Grammax8

Tantalizing tango

O


----------



## joanmary1

Oozing orange-juice

E


----------



## Grammax8

elegant environment

T


----------



## joanmary1

Trim tassels

S


----------



## Grammax8

Swinging Satchmo

O


----------



## ohsusana

Ogling Ostrich. H


----------



## Margot in FL

Happy Hippo
O


----------



## Grammax8

Owen's overbite

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Elementary Education 
N


----------



## Grammax8

Nevada nightclub

B


----------



## ohsusana

Bouncy Ball. L


----------



## Grammax8

Luscious lasagna

A


----------



## ohsusana

Angels Aura. A


----------



## Grammax8

Anxious Avery

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Young Yak. K


----------



## Margot in FL

King Kong
G


----------



## Grammax8

Glamorous Gloria

A


----------



## joanmary1

Amorous Angela

A


----------



## sandj

Awesome Amazing 

G


----------



## joanmary1

Great & glorious

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Simmering Soup
P


----------



## joanmary1

Pea pod

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dieters Dream. M


----------



## Grammax8

meter maid

D


----------



## Margot in FL

Dancing Doll
L


----------



## Grammax8

leaders legacy

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yelling Youth. H


----------



## grandmann

How High
H


----------



## ohsusana

Hello Hello, good to see you back Ann.
O


----------



## Grammax8

orderly oration

N


----------



## Grammax8

orderly oration

N
oops, sorry for double post


----------



## ohsusana

Not Now. W


----------



## Grammax8

winter wonder

R


----------



## ohsusana

Right Reply. Y


----------



## Grammax8

Yakety Yak (Song title)

K


----------



## Margot in FL

Kissing Kermit
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tickly toes

S


----------



## grandmann

Split Second
D


----------



## Margot in FL

Dreadful Dilemma 
A


----------



## Grammax8

adorable annabelle

E


----------



## Grammax8

adorable annabelle

E

oops


----------



## grandmann

Entire Event
T


----------



## Grammax8

terry towel

L


----------



## joanmary1

Looby Loo

O


----------



## Margot in FL

Olive Oil
L


----------



## sandj

Limited Location 

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nervous Nellie
E


----------



## Grammax8

Ernestine's eagerness

S


----------



## grandmann

Sister's Shadow
W


----------



## Grammax8

Waving wahine

E


----------



## Grammax8

Waving wahine

E


----------



## joanmary1

Eating eclairs

S


----------



## Grammax8

sequin sash

H


----------



## joanmary1

Happily hoeing 

G


----------



## Grammax8

gigantic gorilla

A


----------



## Grammax8

gigantic gorilla

A


----------



## Margot in FL

Alarming Advert
T


----------



## Grammax8

tasty tomato

O


----------



## Margot in FL

Original Optics
S


----------



## Grammax8

saltine sandwich

H


----------



## grandmann

Rush Return
N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nearly New
W


----------



## joanmary1

White wedding

G


----------



## Grammax8

gorgeous george

E


----------



## sandj

Eleven Ewes

S


----------



## grandmann

Smirky Smile
E


----------



## joanmary1

Elves eulogising


----------



## grandmann

Gift Giving
G


----------



## joanmary1

Gracious grant

T


----------



## grandmann

The Trainwreck
K


----------



## joanmary1

King kniphofia

A


----------



## sandj

Angel Animals 

S


----------



## joanmary1

Shifting sands

S


----------



## Grammax8

ski scene

E


----------



## grandmann

Exercise Equipment
T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tricky Tricycle 
E


----------



## Grammax8

evening entertainment

T


----------



## grandmann

Two Trouble-makers
S


----------



## Grammax8

ski slope

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Enormous Ego
O


----------



## Grammax8

obstinate Olivia

A


----------



## sandj

Auntie Anne’s Pretzels

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Severe Situation 
N


----------



## joanmary1

Notorious Nell

L


----------



## Grammax8

laughing Lucille

E


----------



## joanmary1

Excitable Eric

C


----------



## Margot in FL

Compassionate Care
E


----------



## sandj

Easter Eating 

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Gone Girl
L


----------



## Grammax8

Looking laughable

E


----------



## sandj

Equals Eight 

T


----------



## Grammax8

Tenacious tiger

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Right Royal
L


----------



## Grammax8

lacking license

E


----------



## joanmary1

Each end

D


----------



## Grammax8

Donna's dilemma

A


----------



## Margot in FL

Awesome Awakening
G


----------



## Grammax8

Gleason's gimmick

K


----------



## sandj

Kitty Kites 

S


----------



## Grammax8

sneaky salamander

R


----------



## grandmann

Rush Release
E


----------



## Grammax8

exciting extravaganza

A


----------



## grandmann

Anyone Afraid
D


----------



## Grammax8

dancing dolls

S


----------



## sandj

Simple Song 

G


----------



## Grammax8

giant geese

E


----------



## grandmann

Erasable Easel-pad
D


----------



## sandj

Daisy Dog 

G


----------



## Grammax8

generous giving

G


----------



## grandmann

Giving Gifts
S


----------



## sandj

Some Sleep 

P


----------



## Grammax8

Pastor's principle

E


----------



## sandj

Edith's Eatery 

Y


----------



## Grammax8

Yvonne's yacht

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Time Tested
D


----------



## grandmann

Dime Dimension
N


----------



## Grammax8

Nicholas Nickleby

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yellow Yam
M


----------



## Grammax8

Melody's merriment

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tiny Tim
M


----------



## joanmary1

Misty morning

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Giving Goodness
S


----------



## sandj

Simple Stuff 

F


----------



## joanmary1

Fluffy fur

R


----------



## Grammax8

round robin

N


----------



## joanmary1

Nitty Norah

H


----------



## grandmann

Hip Hop
P


----------



## Margot in FL

Pink Petals
S


----------



## grandmann

Slip Sliding
G


----------



## Grammax8

strong steel

L


----------



## Grammax8

strong steel

L


----------



## sandj

Literally Left 

T


----------



## Grammax8

tenacious Toni

I


----------



## Margot in FL

Iconic Ivor
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rusty Ring. G


----------



## Grammax8

generous Genevieve

E


----------



## sandj

Easter Eve 

E


----------



## Grammax8

each evening

G


----------



## grandmann

Goodbye Girl
L


----------



## ohsusana

Loaded Lorry. Y


----------



## grandmann

Younger Years
S


----------



## ohsusana

Stunning Swimsuit. T


----------



## Grammax8

terrific trio

O


----------



## Grammax8

terrific trio

O


----------



## joanmary1

Over & out

T


----------



## Grammax8

tiny terrarium

M


----------



## Margot in FL

Morris Mini
I


----------



## joanmary1

Inky insect

T


----------



## Grammax8

twisting tornado

O


----------



## ohsusana

Oppressive Onslaught. T


----------



## Grammax8

tiny termite

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Escape Expected
D


----------



## ohsusana

Disastrous Defeat. T


----------



## Grammax8

tingling trinket

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny Teddy. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Your yarn

N


----------



## ohsusana

Not Newsworthy. Y


----------



## Grammax8

Yakima yodels

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Snow Storm
M


----------



## Grammax8

merry melody

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Youth yelling

G


----------



## Grammax8

gerrymandering goal

L


----------



## joanmary1

Lolly licker

R


----------



## Grammax8

Randy racoon

N


----------



## joanmary1

Nice narcissi

I


----------



## Grammax8

inchworm inching

G


----------



## joanmary1

Green gables


D


----------



## Margot in FL

Singing Susan
N


----------



## joanmary1

Nice napkin

N


----------



## Grammax8

news nightly

Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yellow Yurt
T


----------



## sandj

Today Tomorrow 

W


----------



## ohsusana

Warm Water. R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rising River
R


----------



## Grammax8

rabid rabbit

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tasmanian Tiger. R


----------



## Grammax8

red raspberry

Y


----------



## sandj

Yodeling Yuma 

A


----------



## Grammax8

adorable amigurumi

I


----------



## boring knit

Inuit igloo


O


----------



## Grammax8

organic onion

N


----------



## Grammax8

organic onion

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nutty Nougat. T


----------



## sandj

Toes Tingling 

G


----------



## Grammax8

gooey ganache

E


----------



## sandj

Eleven Eggs 

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Seven Swans
S


----------



## ohsusana

Six Sheep. P


----------



## Grammax8

popular people

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Emphatic Exclamation 
N


----------



## Grammax8

nervous nana

A


----------



## joanmary1

Acrobatic animal

L


----------



## Grammax8

little llamas

S


----------



## joanmary1

Shy squirrel

L


----------



## Grammax8

leaping lizard

D


----------



## joanmary1

Dainty dog

G


----------



## Grammax8

glamorous Geena

A


----------



## joanmary1

Apple appetiser

R


----------



## oakstreetknitter

precious pearls


----------



## oakstreetknitter

short socks


----------



## Grammax8

sexy siren
N


----------



## Margot in FL

New Neighbour
R


----------



## ohsusana

Norwegian Nationality. Y


----------



## ohsusana

Margot in FL said:


> New Neighbour
> R


Rough Road. D


----------



## Grammax8

dubious doctrine

E


----------



## ohsusana

Endless Evaluations. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sugary sweet

T


----------



## Grammax8

tiresome trio

O


----------



## joanmary1

Old oakum

M


----------



## Grammax8

marvelous meringue

E


----------



## joanmary1

Elephants ears

S


----------



## Grammax8

stadium seat

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tart Tasting
G


----------



## joanmary1

Gorgeous gardenia

A


----------



## Grammax8

anticipate anxiety

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yukky yarn

N


----------



## Grammax8

negative news

S


----------



## joanmary1

Saucy saveloys

S


----------



## Grammax8

sausage sandwich

H


----------



## joanmary1

Ham hash

H


----------



## Grammax8

heavenly host

T


----------



## joanmary1

Thistle thicket

T


----------



## Grammax8

tropical tour

r


----------



## ohsusana

Ripe Raspberries. S


----------



## Grammax8

satin slippers

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sweet Sherry. Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yemeni Youth
H


----------



## joanmary1

Harmonious harp

P


----------



## sandj

Pleasing Peppers 

S


----------



## joanmary1

Savoury strips

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Subtle Shade
E


----------



## joanmary1

Even edge

E


----------



## Grammax8

energetic emu

U


----------



## joanmary1

Ugly umbrella

A


----------



## Grammax8

Amy's attic

C


----------



## joanmary1

Crochet cotton

N


----------



## Grammax8

Nasty nicotine

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Elementary Education
N


----------



## Grammax8

noxious nightshade

E


----------



## sandj

Easy Ego

O


----------



## ohsusana

Obnoxiously Overbearing. G


----------



## Grammax8

gentle giant

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny Tadpoles. S


----------



## Grammax8

sarcastic Samantha

A


----------



## Grammax8

sarcastic Samantha

A


----------



## sandj

Anyone’s Angel 

L


----------



## Grammax8

Long limousine

E


----------



## boring knit

Easily excited.


D


----------



## Grammax8

delighted Diana

A


----------



## Margot in FL

Avaricious Adrian
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nifty Nev. V


----------



## Grammax8

very velvety

Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yonder Youth
H


----------



## Grammax8

Happy Hilda

A


----------



## joanmary1

Amorous Annie

E


----------



## grandmann

Exaggerated Element
T


----------



## Grammax8

tricky toddler

R


----------



## grandmann

Rapid Relief
F


----------



## joanmary1

Fussy frill

L


----------



## Grammax8

leaping leopard

D


----------



## Margot in FL

Devilish Deed
D


----------



## Grammax8

Dainty damsel

L


----------



## Grammax8

Dainty damsel

L


----------



## sandj

Little Lilly 

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yo-yo. O


----------



## Grammax8

overly ornate

E


----------



## grandmann

Enchanting Eyes
S


----------



## ohsusana

Secretive Smiles. S


----------



## grandmann

Surprise smooch
H


----------



## ohsusana

Hot Hug. G


----------



## Grammax8

generous gift

T


----------



## ohsusana

Timeless Topic. C


----------



## Margot in FL

Carefully Created
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dalmatian Dog. G


----------



## Grammax8

gracious giving

G


----------



## ohsusana

Gardening Gloves. S


----------



## Grammax8

serving size

E


----------



## ohsusana

Eying Extra. A


----------



## Grammax8

America's army

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yummy Yum
M


----------



## ohsusana

Marvellous Mum. M


----------



## Margot in FL

Modern Millie
E


----------



## Grammax8

everlasting enjoyment

T


----------



## grandmann

Truth Teller
R


----------



## ohsusana

Ruinous Rioting. G


----------



## grandmann

Girl Goat
T


----------



## ohsusana

Toddlers Teddy. Y


----------



## grandmann

Youth Yawning
G


----------



## Margot in FL

Gargantuan Giant
T


----------



## Grammax8

tiresome trio

O


----------



## grandmann

Owl Origami
I


----------



## Grammax8

instant irony

Y


----------



## Grammax8

instant irony

Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yellow Yugo
O


----------



## Grammax8

overly obstinate

E


----------



## Grammax8

overly obstinate

E

sorry for double post...don't know why my laptop does it.


----------



## sandj

Everyday Event

T


----------



## Grammax8

tasty tiramisu

U


----------



## Grammax8

tasty tiramisu

U


----------



## Margot in FL

Unusual Unicorn
N


----------



## Grammax8

nice niece

E


----------



## grandmann

Edgy Elder
R


----------



## Grammax8

running rabbit

T


----------



## grandmann

Tearful Toddler
R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rich Relation
N


----------



## Grammax8

neighborly nation

N


----------



## Grammax8

neighborly nation

N


----------



## boring knit

Norman napping



G


----------



## Grammax8

glittery gauze

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Energy Emitted
D


----------



## Grammax8

Dangerous Dan

N


----------



## grandmann

Neglected Nacho
O


----------



## Grammax8

Oblique obstacle

E


----------



## ohsusana

Early Exam. M


----------



## sandj

Million Miles 

S


----------



## Grammax8

surprising situation

N


----------



## ohsusana

Not Normal. L


----------



## grandmann

Lady Luck
K


----------



## Grammax8

knitting kit

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tantalising Treats
S


----------



## grandmann

Sweet Strawberries
S


----------



## Grammax8

slippery slide

E


----------



## grandmann

Enjoy Eating
G


----------



## ohsusana

Green Gumdrop. P


----------



## joanmary1

Pineapple pastry

Y


----------



## Grammax8

Yak Yarn

N


----------



## Grammax8

Yak Yarn

N


----------



## grandmann

No News
S


----------



## Grammax8

silk stockings

S


----------



## boring knit

silly sausage


E


----------



## grandmann

Eighty Eight
T


----------



## Grammax8

thirty three

E


----------



## grandmann

Electric Echo
O


----------



## Grammax8

optimistic opportunity

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yucky yucca

A


----------



## Grammax8

Annie's apple

E


----------



## grandmann

Elsa's Elderberry
Y


----------



## Grammax8

Yesterday's yacht

T


----------



## grandmann

Tiny Toes
S


----------



## Grammax8

Sinatra singing

G


----------



## ohsusana

Good Gracious. S


----------



## Grammax8

golly gee

E


----------



## grandmann

Extra Examples
S


----------



## Grammax8

silly scene

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Embarrassing Ending
G


----------



## ohsusana

Going Giddy. Y


----------



## Grammax8

yakety yak

K


----------



## ohsusana

Kinky Kev. V


----------



## Grammax8

Vera's verbena

A


----------



## ohsusana

Arthur’s Arthritis. S


----------



## joanmary1

Snow shower

R


----------



## ohsusana

Reading Room. M


----------



## joanmary1

Manky mushroom

M


----------



## Grammax8

mariner's museum

M


----------



## sandj

My Mind

D


----------



## Grammax8

Dora's dilemma

A


----------



## joanmary1

Astronauts airborne

E


----------



## Grammax8

easily edible

E


----------



## Grammax8

easily edible

E


----------



## joanmary1

Eric's etchings

S


----------



## Grammax8

satin stitch

H


----------



## ohsusana

Humid Hothouse. E


----------



## Grammax8

Ernie's eatery

Y


----------



## grandmann

Youngster's Yoyo
O


----------



## ohsusana

Opulent Opal. L


----------



## Margot in FL

Love Lavender
R


----------



## grandmann

Red Roses
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Saw Sunflower
R


----------



## sandj

Rainbow Rock 

K


----------



## Grammax8

kelly's kitten

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nervous Notion. N


----------



## Grammax8

nighttime nightmare

E


----------



## ohsusana

Exactly Even. N


----------



## Grammax8

never nervous

S


----------



## ohsusana

Silly Sometimes. S


----------



## joanmary1

Stiff shirt


----------



## ohsusana

Tapered Trousers. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Silky Satin
N


----------



## joanmary1

Navy nylon

N


----------



## Grammax8

Nile navigator

R


----------



## joanmary1

Roaring river

R


----------



## Grammax8

rushing rapids

S


----------



## Grammax8

rushing rapids

S


----------



## grandmann

See Saw
W


----------



## Grammax8

wrist warmer

R


----------



## grandmann

Ranch Recipes
S


----------



## Grammax8

salt seasoning

G


----------



## Grammax8

salt seasoning

G


----------



## grandmann

Ginger Garlic
C


----------



## Grammax8

carrot cake

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Enjoy Eating
G


----------



## ohsusana

Gusty Gale. E


----------



## Grammax8

green gelatin

N


----------



## ohsusana

No Nonsense. E


----------



## Grammax8

escalloped eggplant

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tasty Tortellini
I


----------



## ohsusana

Idiotic Ineptitude. E


----------



## grandmann

Elated Euphoric
C


----------



## Grammax8

cauliflower casserole

E


----------



## grandmann

Early Eggplant
T


----------



## Grammax8

tangy tangerine

E


----------



## grandmann

Endive English
H


----------



## Grammax8

Hartford hospital

L


----------



## grandmann

Learned Lesson
N


----------



## Grammax8

natural nymph

H


----------



## joanmary1

Honey hive

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Eleven Eggs
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sixteen scones

S


----------



## sandj

Supermarket Sweep 

P


----------



## joanmary1

Pink peep-toes S


----------



## Grammax8

seventy six

X


----------



## joanmary1

Sixty seven

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nineteen Ninety. Y


----------



## Grammax8

Yappy Yorkshire

E


----------



## grandmann

Yippee Yay
Y


----------



## Grammax8

Yin Yang

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Gradually Grew
W


----------



## Grammax8

winter woe

E


----------



## grandmann

Enormous Egg
G


----------



## Grammax8

giant gnu

U


----------



## ohsusana

Unhappy Una. A


----------



## Grammax8

adorable anteater

R


----------



## ohsusana

Red Robin. N


----------



## grandmann

Not Necessary
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yarn Yearning. G


----------



## grandmann

Go Girl
L


----------



## Grammax8

loud laughter

R


----------



## grandmann

Radiator Rattled
D


----------



## ohsusana

Delicious Donut. T


----------



## grandmann

Tummy Tuck
K


----------



## Grammax8

Kangaroo kicking

G


----------



## ohsusana

Galloping Gelding. G


----------



## joanmary1

Green grass

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Silver Sand
D


----------



## Grammax8

delightful Donna

A


----------



## joanmary1

Anteater's antics

S


----------



## grandmann

Sweet Sherbet
T


----------



## Grammax8

tasty tiramisu

U


----------



## grandmann

Understanding U
U


----------



## Margot in FL

Universal Underpinnings
S


----------



## joanmary1

Salted salmon

N


----------



## Grammax8

nicely noted

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dainty Display. Y


----------



## Grammax8

Yakima yodels

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sandy Shell. L


----------



## Grammax8

lime lollipop

P


----------



## grandmann

Patient Professor
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rain Research. H


----------



## grandmann

Helping Hands
S


----------



## ohsusana

Starry Sky. Y


----------



## Grammax8

Yuri yawns

S


----------



## grandmann

Silly Sister
R


----------



## Grammax8

radio racket

T


----------



## grandmann

Television Tonight
T


----------



## Grammax8

taut tension

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Navy Nurse
E


----------



## Grammax8

ever eavesdropping

G


----------



## grandmann

Gas Grill
L


----------



## Grammax8

lovely lavender

R


----------



## grandmann

Refreshing Review
W


----------



## Grammax8

warm woolies

S


----------



## ohsusana

Scottish School. L


----------



## Grammax8

Leghorn's lunacy

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yapping & Yowling. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Gradual Gradient 
T


----------



## joanmary1

Town terrace

E


----------



## Grammax8

everlasting evergreen

N


----------



## joanmary1

Natty notion

N


----------



## Grammax8

new nightie

E


----------



## joanmary1

Empty envelope

E


----------



## Grammax8

evening embers

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Silent Signal
L


----------



## Grammax8

luminating light

T


----------



## grandmann

Tonight's Topic
C


----------



## Grammax8

crocheted caricatures

S


----------



## Grammax8

crocheted caricatures

S


----------



## ohsusana

Silver Sequins. S


----------



## grandmann

Sipping Seven-up
P


----------



## grandmann

Sipping Seven-up
P


----------



## ohsusana

Powder Puff. F


----------



## Grammax8

frequent flyer

R


----------



## Grammax8

frequent flyer

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rusty Robot. T


----------



## Grammax8

tiny tunic

C


----------



## ohsusana

China Cup. P


----------



## Margot in FL

Picture Perfect
T


----------



## Grammax8

toddler tantrum

M


----------



## grandmann

Many Memories
S


----------



## Grammax8

shifting sand

D


----------



## grandmann

Dirty Dancing
G


----------



## Grammax8

gleefully gliding

G


----------



## grandmann

Garden Ground
D


----------



## Grammax8

darling daughter

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rude Rascal. L


----------



## Grammax8

longitude latitude

E


----------



## ohsusana

Ending Easterly. Y


----------



## grandmann

Yen Yearling
G


----------



## Grammax8

garden glider 

R


----------



## grandmann

Riff Raff
F


----------



## Grammax8

fun furlough

H


----------



## ohsusana

Huge Hippo. O


----------



## Grammax8

observant Ollie

E


----------



## joanmary1

Emu exercising

G


----------



## Grammax8

glamorous gal

L


----------



## grandmann

Long Lines
S


----------



## Grammax8

silly song

G


----------



## grandmann

Green Grass
S


----------



## Grammax8

slippery slope

E


----------



## MrsB

Elegant etageries


----------



## grandmann

Engine Expert
T


----------



## grandmann

MrsB said:


> Elegant etageries


Shrieking Sound
D


----------



## ohsusana

Donald Duck. K


----------



## grandmann

Kith & Kin
N


----------



## Grammax8

never needing

G


----------



## grandmann

Grown Girl
L


----------



## Grammax8

luscious lips

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sailing Ship. P


----------



## grandmann

Popular Plastic
C


----------



## Grammax8

classic chic

C


----------



## Margot in FL

Courtly Curtsying
G


----------



## Grammax8

gallant gent

T


----------



## grandmann

Tender T-bone
E


----------



## ohsusana

Enormous Effort. T


----------



## grandmann

Two Teens
S


----------



## Grammax8

silver screen

N


----------



## grandmann

New Now
W


----------



## Grammax8

warm water

R


----------



## grandmann

Reception Room
M


----------



## Grammax8

memorable moment

T


----------



## grandmann

Tree Top
P


----------



## Grammax8

pepper plant

T


----------



## grandmann

touchy topic
C


----------



## Margot in FL

Creative Cuts
S


----------



## Grammax8

selective service

E


----------



## grandmann

Ever Emerges
S


----------



## Grammax8

Stanley steamer

R


----------



## grandmann

rough & ready
Y


----------



## Grammax8

yummy yam

M


----------



## Grammax8

yummy yam

M


----------



## ohsusana

Mighty Mammoth. H


----------



## Grammax8

Hilarious Harry

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Young Yvonne. E


----------



## Grammax8

evening emerging

G


----------



## ohsusana

Golden Glow. W


----------



## sandj

White Web 

B


----------



## joanmary1

Blue Beluga

A


----------



## Grammax8

adoring Angela

A


----------



## joanmary1

Aping around

D


----------



## Grammax8

dangerous Dan

N


----------



## joanmary1

Neddy nodding

G


----------



## sandj

Green Goblin 

N


----------



## joanmary1

Nice nougat

T


----------



## Grammax8

tan teddy

Y


----------



## grandmann

Youngster Yodeling....G


----------



## Grammax8

glittery gown

N


----------



## grandmann

Never Nagging
G


----------



## Grammax8

God's glories

S


----------



## ohsusana

Short Sarong. G


----------



## grandmann

Guy's Garage
E


----------



## Grammax8

gooey gumdrop

P


----------



## grandmann

Playful Pup
P


----------



## Grammax8

piercing persona

A


----------



## grandmann

Asthma Attack
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kids Kittens. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sunny Skies
S


----------



## sandj

Summer Seagull

L


----------



## Grammax8

seasoned scone

E


----------



## Grammax8

limping lion

N


----------



## grandmann

Noisy Neighbor
R


----------



## Grammax8

raucous raccoon

N


----------



## grandmann

Niece's Nickname
E


----------



## Grammax8

embassy envoy

Y


----------



## Grammax8

embassy envoy

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Young Yorkist

T


----------



## Grammax8

Terry Thomas 

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Stephen Sondheim
M


----------



## Grammax8

merry Marge

E


----------



## joanmary1

Easy Elsie

E


----------



## Grammax8

exercise easily

Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Youthful Yvonne
E


----------



## Grammax8

evading Evan

N


----------



## joanmary1

Nasty nettles

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Slippery Slide
E


----------



## Grammax8

exciting event

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tasmanian Tiger. R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rhodesian Ridgeback
K


----------



## Grammax8

kicking kangaroo

O


----------



## ohsusana

Opulent Opal. L


----------



## Grammax8

laughing Lena

A


----------



## ohsusana

Amazing Angel. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lovely laburnum

M


----------



## Margot in FL

Misty Morning
G


----------



## joanmary1

Goosey gander

R


----------



## Grammax8

reducing rederick

K


----------



## Margot in FL

Krispy Kreme
E


----------



## Grammax8

everlasting envy

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yam. M


----------



## Grammax8

marvelous mazie

E


----------



## Grammax8

marvelous mazie

E


----------



## boring knit

Elegant embroidery


Y


----------



## Grammax8

Yvonne yelling

G


----------



## ohsusana

Gruff Grandpa. A


----------



## sandj

Ant Aunt 

T


----------



## Grammax8

temper tantrum

M


----------



## ohsusana

Milk Moustache. E


----------



## Grammax8

emerald extravaganza

A


----------



## ohsusana

Angels Aura. A


----------



## Grammax8

amazing animal

L


----------



## ohsusana

Little Lovey. Y


----------



## Grammax8

yowling yeti

I


----------



## joanmary1

Insolent insect

T


----------



## Grammax8

Texas tornado

O


----------



## joanmary1

Obedient owl

L


----------



## ohsusana

Little Lark. K


----------



## Grammax8

kind knight

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tigers Tail. L


----------



## sandj

Lauren Laughs 

S


----------



## Grammax8

savy scoundrel

L


----------



## Grammax8

savy scoundrel

L


----------



## Margot in FL

Lucky Luke
E


----------



## Grammax8

Elaine's enthusiastic

C



elaine's


----------



## Grammax8

Elaine's enthusiastic

C



elaine's


----------



## ohsusana

China Cup. P


----------



## Margot in FL

Pedal Pushers
S


----------



## Grammax8

sweet sauce
E


----------



## ohsusana

Empty Eggcup. P


----------



## joanmary1

Pickle pan

N


----------



## Grammax8

neighborly neighbor

R


----------



## joanmary1

Rosy raspberry

Y


----------



## Grammax8

yawning yak

K


----------



## Margot in FL

Kosovar Knight
T


----------



## Grammax8

terrific topic

C


----------



## ohsusana

Chewing Caramel. L


----------



## Grammax8

loose lips

S


----------



## ohsusana

Grammax8 said:


> loose lips
> 
> S


Sink Ships. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Shoe Shopping
G


----------



## sandj

Green Goods 

S


----------



## joanmary1

Stale soda-bread

D


----------



## sandj

Delightful Dog 

G


----------



## joanmary1

Garden gabion

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nightingales’ Nest
T


----------



## Grammax8

tiresome trio

O


----------



## sandj

Oranges Orlando 

O


----------



## Grammax8

ornate overlay

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yarn yonder

R


----------



## Grammax8

raucous rhino

O


----------



## ohsusana

Old octopus. S


----------



## Grammax8

spicy sausage

E


----------



## ohsusana

Elongated Elbow. W


----------



## Grammax8

white wreath

H


----------



## Grammax8

white wreath

H


----------



## Margot in FL

Heavy Handed
D


----------



## Grammax8

dirty dungaree
E


----------



## ohsusana

Ebony Eyes. S


----------



## Grammax8

silver stallion

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nervous Now. W


----------



## Grammax8

white wig

G


----------



## ohsusana

Glamorous Grandma. A


----------



## joanmary1

Arithmetic abacus

S


----------



## Grammax8

silk stockings

S


----------



## ohsusana

Secondary School. L


----------



## Grammax8

lingering lummox

X


----------



## sandj

Xavier’s Xmas 

S


----------



## Grammax8

sister susie

E


----------



## ohsusana

Extra Easy. Y


----------



## Grammax8

yeti yawning

G


----------



## ohsusana

Giggling Girl. L


----------



## Margot in FL

Luscious Lemon
N


----------



## Grammax8

new negotiations

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sight Seeing. G


----------



## Grammax8

giant gladioli

I


----------



## ohsusana

Insular Idea. A


----------



## Grammax8

awesome aardvark

K


----------



## joanmary1

Kenneth's kayak

K


----------



## Margot in FL

Kathy’s Kitten
N


----------



## Grammax8

new needle

E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra eelpot

T


----------



## Grammax8

tiny toad

D


----------



## Grammax8

tiny toad

D


----------



## joanmary1

Dainty dahlia

A


----------



## Grammax8

Apple Annie

E


----------



## ohsusana

Extra Enchilada. A


----------



## Grammax8

anxious anteater

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Right Reverend
D


----------



## sandj

Did Do


----------



## ohsusana

Oh Okay. Y


----------



## Grammax8

yakety yak

K


----------



## ohsusana

Knobbly Knees. S


----------



## Grammax8

satin stitch

H


----------



## ohsusana

Helping Hands. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Silvery Sand
D


----------



## joanmary1

Dopey dwarf


D


----------



## sandj

Disney’s Duck 

K


----------



## Grammax8

knock knock

K


----------



## sandj

Kindly Keep 

P


----------



## ohsusana

Posting Parcel. L


----------



## Margot in FL

Limping Lion
N


----------



## Grammax8

nice number

R


----------



## ohsusana

Round Ring. G


----------



## joanmary1

Garden gate

E


----------



## ohsusana

Easy Entry. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Young Yorkist

T


----------



## Grammax8

traveling troubadour

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rostand’s Roxanne
E


----------



## Grammax8

enjoyable evening

G


----------



## joanmary1

Gaggle of geese

E


----------



## ohsusana

Easy Experiment. T


----------



## Grammax8

tiny trivet

T


----------



## ohsusana

Top Ten. N


----------



## Grammax8

nighttime news

S


----------



## ohsusana

Singing Solo. O


----------



## joanmary1

Oh Oliver

R


----------



## ohsusana

Really Ronald. 
D


----------



## joanmary1

Don't Donald

D


----------



## Grammax8

dunking doughnut

T


----------



## joanmary1

Tall trees

S


----------



## Grammax8

spaghetti sauce

E


----------



## ohsusana

Easy Eh ? H


----------



## Grammax8

heavenly halo

O


----------



## ohsusana

Old Ostrich. H


----------



## Grammax8

hamburger hash

H


----------



## Grammax8

hamburger hash

H


----------



## ohsusana

Hamsters Hutch. H


----------



## Grammax8

Hi Holly
Y


----------



## sandj

Yikes (it’s) You 
U


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yolk. K


----------



## Margot in FL

Kind Kin
N


----------



## Grammax8

nightly nightmare
E


----------



## grandmann

Everything Else
E


----------



## ohsusana

Excitable Emu. U


----------



## Grammax8

unique unit

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Toddler Twins
S


----------



## Grammax8

simple seaming

G


----------



## ohsusana

Grey Generator. R


----------



## Grammax8

righteous reply

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yelling Yokel
L


----------



## Grammax8

leaping lizard

D


----------



## grandmann

Dear Dad
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dearest Darling. G


----------



## joanmary1

Grimy grate

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Easy Exit
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tired tiger

R


----------



## grandmann

Running Rapidly
Y


----------



## Grammax8

yearling yawning

G


----------



## Grammax8

yearling yawning

G


----------



## sandj

Gordie Giant 

T


----------



## ohsusana

Telling Tales. S


----------



## Grammax8

seahorse spawning

G


----------



## Grammax8

seahorse spawning

G


----------



## grandmann

Great Gentleman
N


----------



## Grammax8

neverending narrative

E


----------



## grandmann

Eight Envelopes
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sticky Stuff. F


----------



## Grammax8

fingering flutes

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sampling Soda. A


----------



## Grammax8

airing alternatives

S


----------



## ohsusana

Special Song. G


----------



## joanmary1

Gaelic gadget

T


----------



## Grammax8

twirling tornado

O


----------



## joanmary1

Open out

T


----------



## Grammax8

triumphant turnaround

D


----------



## Margot in FL

Delayed Disaster
R


----------



## Grammax8

roundup rodeo

O


----------



## joanmary1

Obese ostrich

H


----------



## Grammax8

heavy hippo

O


----------



## joanmary1

Oslo occupant

T


----------



## Grammax8

Tall Texan

N


----------



## joanmary1

Nagging Nigel

L


----------



## sandj

Longer Lunch 

H


----------



## Grammax8

heartbreak hotel

Ll


----------



## joanmary1

Lovely lace

E


----------



## Grammax8

elegant easel

L


----------



## joanmary1

Lonely llama

A


----------



## Margot in FL

Anxious Alligator 
R


----------



## Grammax8

raucous robin

N


----------



## grandmann

New Notebook
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kiddy’s Kitty. Y


----------



## grandmann

Your Yorkie


----------



## ohsusana

Eagles Eggs. S


----------



## Grammax8

stallion's sire

E


----------



## grandmann

Eager Educator
R


----------



## Margot in FL

Red Rocket
T


----------



## grandmann

Two Tittering
G


----------



## Grammax8

glittering gold

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dithering Duck. K


----------



## grandmann

Knitting, Karma
A


----------



## ohsusana

Also Amazing. G


----------



## grandmann

Gift Giving
G


----------



## Grammax8

General Grant

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny Tooth. H


----------



## Margot in FL

Hungry Hippo
O


----------



## ohsusana

Ongoing Operation. N


----------



## grandmann

Nephew Nodded
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dearest Dad. D


----------



## joanmary1

Double dutch

H


----------



## Margot in FL

Hummus Hankering
G


----------



## Grammax8

generous George

E


----------



## grandmann

Enlightenment Era
A


----------



## Grammax8

annoying antics

S


----------



## grandmann

Spring Semester
R


----------



## Grammax8

retired Ralph

H


----------



## ohsusana

Hippie Herbs. S


----------



## grandmann

Shallow Stream
M


----------



## Grammax8

merrillwood manor

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rather Recently. Y


----------



## Grammax8

Yanni's yacht

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny Tim. M


----------



## joanmary1

Maxi matches

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Silver Skates
S


----------



## Grammax8

salami sandwich

H


----------



## joanmary1

Ham & horseradish

H


----------



## Margot in FL

Heavenly Hummus
S


----------



## joanmary1

Soft sound

D


----------



## Grammax8

Diane's doggie

E


----------



## joanmary1

Easter egg

G


----------



## boring knit

great gatsby


Y


----------



## Grammax8

yummy yogurt

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tender Touch. H


----------



## grandmann

Helping Hands
S


----------



## Grammax8

silly Sally

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yak Yarn
N


----------



## Grammax8

numerous numbers

S


----------



## ohsusana

Several Signs. S


----------



## grandmann

Spring Storm
M


----------



## Grammax8

mad money

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Young Yaks

S


----------



## Grammax8

seed stitch

H


----------



## grandmann

High Horse
E


----------



## Grammax8

Evelyn's embroidery

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yippee Yay
Y


----------



## Grammax8

Yin Yang

G


----------



## grandmann

Guessing Game
E


----------



## Grammax8

Easter egg

G


----------



## grandmann

Gone Girl
L


----------



## Margot in FL

Lively Lads
S


----------



## grandmann

Short speech
H


----------



## joanmary1

Hairy hare

E


----------



## ohsusana

Early Edition. N


----------



## Grammax8

nighttime news

S


----------



## grandmann

Strong suit
T


----------



## ohsusana

Table Topper. R


----------



## Grammax8

radio receiver

R


----------



## ohsusana

Royal Ruckus. S


----------



## joanmary1

Silly stuff

F


----------



## Grammax8

furry feline

E


----------



## joanmary1

Enormous elephant

T


----------



## Grammax8

tenacious tiger

R


----------



## joanmary1

Rumbustious Rhinoceros

S


----------



## Grammax8

serious sermon

N


----------



## grandmann

National News
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sensational Story. Y


----------



## grandmann

Yes, Yucky
Y


----------



## Grammax8

yodelers yodeling

G


----------



## ohsusana

Great Good. D


----------



## grandmann

Daughter's Dream
M


----------



## Grammax8

(sorry slow in entering)_


----------



## Margot in FL

Mexican Mariachi
I


----------



## Margot in FL

Notable News
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Grammax8 said:


> (sorry slow in entering)_


I'm just as bad!


----------



## Grammax8

Ira's inventory

Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Youngsville Youth
H


----------



## grandmann

High Hopes
S


----------



## sandj

Sounds Superb 

B


----------



## Grammax8

boys bike

E


----------



## sandj

Electrician Electric 

C


----------



## ohsusana

Chewing Caterpillars. S


----------



## Grammax8

slippery staircase

E


----------



## ohsusana

Evermoving Escalator. R


----------



## Grammax8

rotors revolving

G


----------



## ohsusana

Gardening Gloves. S


----------



## Grammax8

slippery soles

S


----------



## ohsusana

Soft Snow. W


----------



## Margot in FL

Well Worn
N


----------



## joanmary1

Notable nation

N


----------



## grandmann

No Notepad
D


----------



## Margot in FL

Double Dare
E


----------



## grandmann

Expensive Event
T


----------



## Grammax8

twosome twirling

G


----------



## grandmann

Good Guys
S


----------



## joanmary1

Stiff shoulder

R


----------



## grandmann

Real Rarity
Y


----------



## joanmary1

You yourself

F


----------



## grandmann

First Frost
T


----------



## grandmann

First Frost
T


----------



## Grammax8

two three

E


----------



## grandmann

Enough of Everything
G


----------



## joanmary1

Entrance & exit

T


----------



## boring knit

to true


----------



## joanmary1

Eating enchiladas 

S


----------



## Grammax8

six seven

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nineteen Nineteen. N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nothing Now
W


----------



## Grammax8

worldly wise

E


----------



## sandj

Early Echo 

O


----------



## Grammax8

octet overture

E


----------



## grandmann

Exploring Expedition
N


----------



## Grammax8

ninety nine

E


----------



## ohsusana

Excitable Elf. F


----------



## Grammax8

forty four

R


----------



## ohsusana

Ruined Room. M


----------



## grandmann

Musical Moment
T


----------



## Grammax8

ten thirty

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yo-yo. O


----------



## Grammax8

overtly ostentatious

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sending Something. G


----------



## Grammax8

genuine gratitude

E


----------



## ohsusana

Endangered Echidna. A


----------



## joanmary1

Auntie Anna

A


----------



## ohsusana

Afternoon Agenda. A


----------



## joanmary1

Afternoon appointment :sm13: :sm03:

T


----------



## Grammax8

tenacious tiger

R


----------



## sandj

Pretty Pattern 

N


----------



## joanmary1

Narcissus nymph

H


----------



## Grammax8

heavenly halo

O


----------



## joanmary1

Orange obelisk

K


----------



## sandj

Kind Kim

M


----------



## Grammax8

meatless meal

L


----------



## Margot in FL

Limberlost Lake
E


----------



## grandmann

Each Era
A


----------



## Grammax8

anxious Annabelle

E


----------



## grandmann

Excitable Edgar
R


----------



## Grammax8

rambling Rose

E


----------



## grandmann

elephant ears
S


----------



## Grammax8

Santa's sleigh

H


----------



## sandj

Hickory Ham 

M


----------



## Grammax8

marvelous memory

Y


----------



## Grammax8

marvelous memory

Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yvonne’s Young
G


----------



## joanmary1

Great Grebe

E


----------



## Grammax8

envious Ernie

E


----------



## joanmary1

Elegant egret

T


----------



## Grammax8

Tiny Tim

M


----------



## ohsusana

Monster Mash. H


----------



## grandmann

His Hosta
A


----------



## Grammax8

Apple Annie

E


----------



## ohsusana

Enormous Eyes. S


----------



## grandmann

Sun Shining
G


----------



## ohsusana

Grannies Gusto. O


----------



## grandmann

Over Obese
E


----------



## Grammax8

eating eggs

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Saving Silver
R


----------



## Grammax8

rocket recovery

Y


----------



## grandmann

Y You???
U


----------



## sandj

Until United 

D


----------



## grandmann

Ding Dong
G


----------



## ohsusana

Golly Gosh. H


----------



## Grammax8

Hawaiian Hula

A


----------



## ohsusana

Alpine Apex. X


----------



## Grammax8

Xmens xylophone

E


----------



## Grammax8

Xmens xylophone

E


----------



## ohsusana

Extra Extras. S


----------



## joanmary1

Seven swans

S


----------



## ohsusana

Slow Snail. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lemon licker

R


----------



## sandj

Rocking Radio 

O


----------



## Margot in FL

Ostentatious Ornithologist 
T


----------



## Grammax8

Tall titan

N


----------



## grandmann

No Newspaper
R


----------



## Grammax8

red rooster

R


----------



## sandj

Reddish Radish 

H


----------



## Grammax8

healthy Henry

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yams Yummy
Y


----------



## Grammax8

Yorkshire Yank

K


----------



## grandmann

Kind Kid
D


----------



## Grammax8

dangerous Dan

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nubile Norita
A


----------



## ohsusana

Ageing Aorta. A


----------



## Grammax8

adoring Alana

A


----------



## grandmann

Animal Arena...A


----------



## Grammax8

Ansil's anniversary

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yeah Yea
A


----------



## ohsusana

Angelic Aura. A


----------



## grandmann

agriculture agenda
A


----------



## Grammax8

american adverb

B


----------



## Margot in FL

Buying Bulk
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kids Kaleidoscope. E


----------



## grandmann

Explain Everything
G


----------



## ohsusana

Good Grief. F


----------



## grandmann

First Flight
T


----------



## ohsusana

Telling Them. M


----------



## Grammax8

magical moments

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Simply Sweet
T


----------



## Grammax8

tennis tournament

T


----------



## sandj

Two Too 

O


----------



## grandmann

Organize Orchestra
A


----------



## Grammax8

amazing asteroid

D


----------



## grandmann

drums drumming
G


----------



## Grammax8

gushing geyser

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rushing River
R


----------



## sandj

Running Rush 

H


----------



## Grammax8

ravishing Rita

A


----------



## grandmann

Apartment Attic
C


----------



## sandj

Penny Pusher 

R


----------



## grandmann

Religious Relic
C


----------



## sandj

Cool Club 

B


----------



## grandmann

Builder's Basic
C


----------



## Grammax8

curling club

B


----------



## joanmary1

Big bang

G


----------



## Grammax8

grey goose

E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra exercise

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Emergency Exit
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tree top

P


----------



## Grammax8

pretty pony

Y


----------



## Grammax8

pretty pony

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yeah, not Yet
T


----------



## sandj

Yarn Yellow 

W


----------



## grandmann

Women's World
D


----------



## Grammax8

dalmatian dog

G


----------



## grandmann

Goodness Gracious
S


----------



## Grammax8

silk scarf

F


----------



## grandmann

Fuzzy Fluff
F


----------



## Grammax8

frenzied frog

G


----------



## Grammax8

frenzied frog

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Giant Goblin
N


----------



## Grammax8

naughty nanette

E


----------



## sandj

Elementary Ed 

D


----------



## grandmann

Day Dream
M


----------



## Margot in FL

Musical Movement
T


----------



## grandmann

Top Talent
T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tweedledum ‘n Tweedledee
E


----------



## grandmann

Exercise Equipment
T


----------



## ohsusana

Touching Toes ( I wish ).
S


----------



## Grammax8

silent Sam

M


----------



## ohsusana

Magic Morning. G


----------



## Grammax8

girly giggles

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sticky Stuff. F


----------



## Grammax8

frequent flyer

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rough Riding. G


----------



## Grammax8

glider gliding

G


----------



## Grammax8

glider gliding

G


----------



## sandj

Green Green 

Happy St Patty’s Day ????

N


----------



## Grammax8

nesting nightingale

E


----------



## Grammax8

nesting nightingale

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Elegant Eagles
S


----------



## grandmann

Sneaky Snakes
S


----------



## Grammax8

swimming swan

N


----------



## Grammax8

swimming swan

N


----------



## sandj

New Now 

W


----------



## ohsusana

Wriggling Worm. M


----------



## Grammax8

mom's menu

U


----------



## ohsusana

Utterly Useful. L


----------



## grandmann

Letter Label...L


----------



## ohsusana

Ladies Laughing. G


----------



## grandmann

Glamorous Girls
S


----------



## ohsusana

Stern Spinster. R


----------



## Grammax8

rippling river

R


----------



## ohsusana

Retro Radio. O


----------



## Grammax8

oriental overlay

Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yummy Yams
S


----------



## Grammax8

stepping stone

E


----------



## grandmann

Excellent E'clair
R


----------



## Grammax8

radical reason

N


----------



## Grammax8

radical reason

N


----------



## grandmann

Not, Now
W


----------



## ohsusana

Well When ? N


----------



## Grammax8

never Norman

N


----------



## Grammax8

never Norman

N


----------



## grandmann

Nutty Notion
N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nonsensical News
S


----------



## ohsusana

Somewhat Shady. Y


----------



## sandj

Your Yarn 

N


----------



## ohsusana

Night Night. Bedtime here.
T


----------



## Grammax8

Tommy Tune (Broadway star )

E


----------



## Grammax8

Tommy Tune (Broadway star )

E


----------



## ohsusana

Everyone Equal. L


----------



## Grammax8

lenghty line

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Emotionally Exhausting
G


----------



## sandj

Great Gallop 

P


----------



## grandmann

Pretty Patch
H


----------



## Grammax8

Hilarious Harry

Y


----------



## grandmann

Youngster Yawning
G


----------



## Grammax8

generous gentleman

N


----------



## Grammax8

generous gentleman

N


----------



## grandmann

Nancy nudged
D


----------



## Grammax8

dependable Dora

A


----------



## grandmann

Another Answer
R


----------



## ohsusana

Refund Request. T


----------



## grandmann

Tender Touch
H


----------



## Grammax8

tiresome topic

C


----------



## Grammax8

tiresome topic

C


----------



## grandmann

Casual Catch
H


----------



## ohsusana

Having Hiccups. S


----------



## Grammax8

serving seafood

D


----------



## grandmann

Delicious Deli
I


----------



## Grammax8

indigo ink

K


----------



## grandmann

King-sized Kiwi
I


----------



## Grammax8

ironed inseam

M


----------



## grandmann

messy macaroni
I


----------



## Grammax8

ironic idea

A


----------



## Margot in FL

Avid Angler
R


----------



## Grammax8

Red Ryder

R
(sorta dating myself)


----------



## ohsusana

Russet Ringlets. S


----------



## Grammax8

silver saddle

E


----------



## ohsusana

Easy Earner. R


----------



## Grammax8

raucous Ronnie

E


----------



## sandj

Elementary English 

H


----------



## grandmann

High Horse
E


----------



## Grammax8

enormous egret

E


----------



## Grammax8

enormous egret

E


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny Tooth. H


----------



## grandmann

Housekeeper's Hours
S


----------



## ohsusana

Stop Sign. N


----------



## Grammax8

natural nectar

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Ridiculously Rounded
D


----------



## Grammax8

Dudley dances

S


----------



## grandmann

Superior Suggestion...N


----------



## Grammax8

never nasty

Y


----------



## Grammax8

never nasty

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yucca. A


----------



## grandmann

An Acronym
M


----------



## ohsusana

Milk & Muesli. I


----------



## Grammax8

innovating ideas

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sweet Sleep. P


----------



## grandmann

Pretty Petticoat
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tartan Trousers. S


----------



## grandmann

Slip Stitch
H


----------



## ohsusana

Happy Homecoming. G


----------



## grandmann

Get Going...G


----------



## ohsusana

Grooming Gelding. G


----------



## Grammax8

going gaga

A


----------



## grandmann

adventurous alpaca
A


----------



## Grammax8

Aida aria

A


----------



## boring knit

Alarming attitude


E


----------



## Grammax8

easy effort

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Trying Toddler
R


----------



## grandmann

Rapid River
R


----------



## Grammax8

riveting review

W


----------



## grandmann

Written Word......D


----------



## Grammax8

direct deposit

T


----------



## grandmann

Tiny Tip
P


----------



## ohsusana

Pointed Pencil. L


----------



## grandmann

Lie Low
W


----------



## Margot in FL

Woodland Walk
K


----------



## grandmann

Kids Knocking
G


----------



## ohsusana

Giant Gorilla. A


----------



## grandmann

Absolutely Amazing
G


----------



## ohsusana

Grumpy Gorilla. A


----------



## Grammax8

awkward adolescent

T


----------



## ohsusana

Teenage Tantrum. M


----------



## grandmann

Many Microorganism...M


----------



## ohsusana

Meagre Morsel. Oops another L, haha


----------



## Margot in FL

Lovable Lout
T


----------



## Grammax8

laughing loudly

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yeah, Yahoo (Not another L)
O


----------



## sandj

Old Ornament 

T


----------



## Grammax8

three thousand

D


----------



## Grammax8

three thousand

D


----------



## Margot in FL

Tempting Treat
T


----------



## Grammax8

tasty tangerine

E


----------



## ohsusana

Exciting Events. S


----------



## Grammax8

stereo sound

D


----------



## sandj

Delightful Deli 

I


----------



## ohsusana

Indigo Icing. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Ghostly Grin
N


----------



## grandmann

nervously nodding
G


----------



## Grammax8

giddy Gina

A


----------



## grandmann

all accounts
S


----------



## Grammax8

silly Sylvester

R


----------



## grandmann

Rusty Roof
F


----------



## Grammax8

feisty foursome

E


----------



## ohsusana

Eventful Evening. G


----------



## grandmann

Going Gaga
A


----------



## Grammax8

adoring Adrienne

E


----------



## grandmann

elegant emeralds
S


----------



## ohsusana

So Satisfying. G


----------



## Grammax8

gorgeous George

E

(anyone remember him?) (a wrestler in the 50's/60's)


----------



## sandj

Elementary Electricity 

Y


----------



## Grammax8

yummy yams

S


----------



## grandmann

Grammax8 said:


> gorgeous George
> 
> E
> 
> (anyone remember him?) (a wrestler in the 50's/60's)


I'm not a wrestling fan, last year my hubby finally got me interested in baseball (the Milwaukee Brewers) and I do watch football (GB Packers) I do watch but don't go crazy with either team.


----------



## Grammax8

grandmann said:


> I'm not a wrestling fan, last year my hubby finally got me interested in baseball (the Milwaukee Brewers) and I do watch football (GB Packers) I do watch but don't go crazy with either team.


Not a wrestling fan either, howver, husband and son was.


----------



## Grammax8

silly songs

S


----------



## grandmann

sixth sense
E


----------



## Grammax8

electric eel

L


----------



## sandj

London Love 

E


----------



## grandmann

Especially Easy
Y


----------



## Grammax8

yodeling yodeler

R


----------



## grandmann

Register Receipt
T


----------



## Grammax8

twirling tornado

O


----------



## grandmann

over-looking outrage
E


----------



## Grammax8

elegant embroidery

Y


----------



## grandmann

youngster yelling
G


----------



## sandj

Gluten-Free Godmother 

R


----------



## Grammax8

rampart roaming

G


----------



## ohsusana

Going Giddy.
Y

My dad used to love watching the wrestling but that was in the UK. I don’t remember him mentioning Gorgeous George only Mick McManus. It all seemed like comedy to me and very entertaining.


----------



## Grammax8

youthful Yanni

I


----------



## grandmann

It's Immediate
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Empty Egg
G


----------



## grandmann

Granny Glasses
S


----------



## Grammax8

spicy sausage

E


----------



## sandj

Elizabeth’s Email 

L


----------



## Grammax8

lively locust

T


----------



## grandmann

Teacher Toolbox
X


----------



## ohsusana

Xtraordinary Xylophone. E


----------



## Grammax8

everyone's energetic

C


----------



## grandmann

common colic
C


----------



## Grammax8

council chamber

R


----------



## grandmann

Raiding Refrigerator
R


----------



## Grammax8

refreshing rainbow

W


----------



## Grammax8

refreshing rainbow

W


----------



## grandmann

wrist watch
H


----------



## Grammax8

handsome Harry

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yorkel Yelping
G


----------



## Grammax8

glamour girl

L


----------



## grandmann

Little Lamb
B


----------



## Grammax8

Beetle Bailey

Y ( anyone remember him? )


----------



## Margot in FL

Yorkshire Youth
H


----------



## grandmann

Hearty Handshake
E


----------



## ohsusana

Early Exam. M


----------



## sandj

Merry Monday 

Y


----------



## Grammax8

your yesterdays

S


----------



## grandmann

Skater's Squat
T


----------



## Grammax8

temper tantrum

M


----------



## grandmann

Many Minutes
S


----------



## Grammax8

Sunday sermon

N


----------



## grandmann

Noon News
S


----------



## Grammax8

silly sentence

E


----------



## Grammax8

silly sentence

E


----------



## ohsusana

Easter Egg. G


----------



## grandmann

Giggling Gusto
O


----------



## ohsusana

One Ostrich. H


----------



## Grammax8

heavenly halo

O


----------



## grandmann

Oven-baked Okra
A


----------



## Grammax8

ancient aliens

S


----------



## grandmann

Some Spinoff
F


----------



## Grammax8

festive fiesta

A


----------



## ohsusana

Aromatic Aroma. A


----------



## Grammax8

amphibious animal

L


----------



## grandmann

Lovable Llama
A


----------



## Grammax8

allowable antics

S


----------



## grandmann

Spring Showers
S


----------



## Grammax8

soft soap 

P


----------



## grandmann

Purple Plum
M


----------



## Grammax8

mink muffler

R


----------



## sandj

Ring (around the) Rosie 

E


----------



## ohsusana

Energetic Egret. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Touchy Topic
C


----------



## ohsusana

Creating Calm. M


----------



## grandmann

Modern-day Mom
M


----------



## grandmann

Modern-day Mom
M


----------



## Grammax8

malted milk

K


----------



## grandmann

Knitter's Knapsack
K


----------



## Grammax8

kicking kangaroo

O


----------



## grandmann

Oven Off
F


----------



## Grammax8

french fries

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sugar Syrup. P


----------



## Margot in FL

Pretty Peach
H


----------



## Grammax8

hungry Howie

E


----------



## grandmann

Easy Exercise
E


----------



## Grammax8

edible eggplant

T


----------



## sandj

Tides Turning 

G


----------



## Grammax8

generous gift

T


----------



## grandmann

Take Turns
S


----------



## Grammax8

silly song

G


----------



## grandmann

Guilty Grim
M


----------



## ohsusana

Merry Mayor. R


----------



## grandmann

Record Remand
D


----------



## Margot in FL

Deliberately Destructive
E


----------



## Grammax8

Easter egg

G


----------



## grandmann

green grass (for the Easter Egg)
S


----------



## Grammax8

sultry singer

R


----------



## grandmann

Roaring Radcliff
F


----------



## knit4t

Flooded Floor


----------



## grandmann

Rat Race
E


----------



## Grammax8

electric engine

E


----------



## grandmann

Enough Evidence
E


----------



## Grammax8

elegant eatery

Y


----------



## grandmann

Youngster Yawn
N


----------



## Grammax8

neat needlepoint

T


----------



## knit4t

Tennis Team
-- M


----------



## ohsusana

Monkey Magic. C


----------



## knit4t

Coconut Cream
- M


----------



## ohsusana

Moronic Maniac. C


----------



## Grammax8

cute chickadee

E


----------



## knit4t

Enormous Ego
-O


----------



## grandmann

Over-looked Opportunity
Y


----------



## Grammax8

young Yanni

I


----------



## grandmann

Inside Influence
E


----------



## Grammax8

easily excited

D


----------



## grandmann

Detailed Door
R


----------



## knit4t

Rich Romantic


----------



## Grammax8

calorie counter

R


----------



## grandmann

Retriever Returned
D


----------



## Grammax8

David's doggie

E


----------



## grandmann

Easter Event
T


----------



## Grammax8

time-tested

D


----------



## knit4t

delectable dining

- G


----------



## Grammax8

gigantic gladioli

I


----------



## knit4t

Illusive Island
- D


----------



## Grammax8

Donna's dilemma

a


----------



## knit4t

Anxiety Analysis

- S


----------



## Grammax8

satin slipper

R


----------



## ohsusana

Really Relaxed. D


----------



## knit4t

Dumpling Dough
-H


----------



## ohsusana

Huge Heap. P


----------



## Grammax8

penne pasta

A


----------



## knit4t

Alluring Anklet
- T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tommy Tortoise
E


----------



## knit4t

Every Excuse

- E


----------



## Grammax8

everyone else

E


----------



## Grammax8

everyone else

E


----------



## knit4t

empty elevator

- r


----------



## sandj

Real Romantic 

C


----------



## knit4t

Constructive Criticism

- M


----------



## Grammax8

modern mosaic

C


----------



## knit4t

Creepy Customer

- R


----------



## Grammax8

robin redbreast

T


----------



## knit4t

Tiresome Trip
- P


----------



## Grammax8

peacock plume

E


----------



## Grammax8

peacock plume

E


----------



## ohsusana

Extravagant Enough. H


----------



## knit4t

Haughty Hello
- O


----------



## Grammax8

official offer

R


----------



## Grammax8

official offer

R


----------



## ohsusana

Ring Road. D


----------



## knit4t

Riveting Read

- D


----------



## ohsusana

Dainty Dish. H


----------



## knit4t

Honey Hill
- L


----------



## Grammax8

little lynx

X


----------



## ohsusana

Xenas xylophone. E


----------



## Grammax8

Eleanor's earring

G


----------



## knit4t

Ginormous Gargoyle
- E


----------



## ohsusana

Eskimos Esky. Y


----------



## knit4t

Yesterday's Youth
- H


----------



## ohsusana

Hoppity Hop. P


----------



## Grammax8

purple pansy

Y


----------



## Grammax8

purple pansy

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yap yap

P


----------



## Grammax8

periwinkle purse

E


----------



## joanmary1

Electrical energy

Y


----------



## Grammax8

yuk yuk

K


----------



## joanmary1

Krispy kernel

L


----------



## Grammax8

luscious lemonade

E


----------



## boring knit

Easter Egg


G


----------



## knit4t

Geometry Genius
- S


----------



## boring knit

Shiny shell


L


----------



## knit4t

Low Ledge

- E


----------



## boring knit

Easy equation 

N


----------



## Grammax8

natural nails

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Silky Soft
T


----------



## Grammax8

tasty tangerine

E


----------



## sandj

Everything Enormous 

S


----------



## Grammax8

silk stockings

S


----------



## ohsusana

Steak Sandwich. H


----------



## Grammax8

heavy hammer

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rare Ruminant. T


----------



## Grammax8

tiny toes

S


----------



## grandmann

Slippery Sidewalk
K


----------



## knit4t

Kentucky Kid
- D


----------



## grandmann

Dashing Donkey
Y


----------



## Grammax8

yeah Yahoo

O


----------



## grandmann

Opening Outside
E


----------



## Grammax8

everlasting enjoyment

T


----------



## knit4t

Tilted Television
- N


----------



## ohsusana

Nimble Navigator. R


----------



## jeanpf

Rambling Rose.

E


----------



## ohsusana

Early Exam. M


----------



## Margot in FL

Mummy Mutant
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tin train

N


----------



## Grammax8

Netherland native

E


----------



## grandmann

Eggs Expiration
N


----------



## Grammax8

never needing

G


----------



## grandmann

Get Going
G


----------



## joanmary1

Going gone

E


----------



## Grammax8

Evelyn's euphoria

A


----------



## grandmann

Airtight Alibi
I


----------



## Grammax8

Irene's initiative

E


----------



## grandmann

exercise equipment
T


----------



## Grammax8

tricycle tire

E


----------



## grandmann

Easy Essential
L


----------



## Grammax8

luminous light

T


----------



## knit4t

Tenacious Temperament
- T


----------



## Grammax8

tickling Timothy

Y


----------



## sandj

Yip Yelp 

P


----------



## Grammax8

petit point

T


----------



## grandmann

Toy Train
N


----------



## knit4t

New Normal
- L


----------



## Grammax8

long length

H


----------



## ohsusana

Hoppity Hop. P


----------



## knit4t

Powerful Potion
- N


----------



## ohsusana

Nostalgic Night. T


----------



## knit4t

Theater Thespian
- N


----------



## Grammax8

naughty Nicole

E


----------



## grandmann

Easily Erase
E


----------



## Grammax8

elegant evening

G


----------



## ohsusana

Ground Ginger. R


----------



## Grammax8

river rafting

G


----------



## grandmann

Great Guy
Y


----------



## Grammax8

youthful Yvonne

E


----------



## grandmann

Elephant entertain
N


----------



## Grammax8

newlywed now

W


----------



## knit4t

Whistling Whipporwill
- L


----------



## grandmann

Lady Love
E


----------



## Grammax8

Eddy's envelope

E


----------



## grandmann

Exited Elevator
R


----------



## Grammax8

rushing river

R


----------



## grandmann

rookie reporter
R


----------



## Grammax8

reasonable reason

N


----------



## grandmann

Normal Night
T


----------



## Grammax8

touring taxi

I


----------



## Grammax8

touring taxi

I


----------



## Margot in FL

Impatient Invitee
E


----------



## Grammax8

electric eel

L


----------



## grandmann

La La Land
D


----------



## sandj

Double Deck

K


----------



## ohsusana

Kept Kitty. Y


----------



## grandmann

Y-wis Yesterday
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yam. M


----------



## grandmann

Media Mail
L


----------



## Grammax8

lavender lilac

C


----------



## grandmann

Crossword Clue
E


----------



## Grammax8

edible eggplant

T


----------



## joanmary1

Turn tail

L


----------



## grandmann

Library Ladder
R


----------



## boring knit

ragged rascal


L


----------



## grandmann

Late Lunch
H


----------



## boring knit

Hungry hippo


O


----------



## grandmann

Orange Oil
L


----------



## joanmary1

Luscious lemon

N


----------



## Grammax8

new negotiations

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sylvan Snowdrop
P


----------



## Grammax8

pink peony

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yellow Yarrow
W


----------



## Grammax8

western wrangler

R


----------



## grandmann

Real Raw
W


----------



## Margot in FL

Warrior Women
N


----------



## grandmann

Navigator Nodded
D


----------



## sandj

Delightful Duck 

K


----------



## Grammax8

knock kneed

D


----------



## grandmann

Dead Duck
K


----------



## Grammax8

knitting kit

T


----------



## grandmann

touching tributes
S


----------



## Grammax8

silver screen

N


----------



## joanmary1

Nasty naevus

S


----------



## Grammax8

silk screen
N


----------



## joanmary1

No news

S


----------



## Grammax8

salty seafood

D


----------



## joanmary1

Delicate dainties

S


----------



## boring knit

slippery snake


E


----------



## joanmary1

Educated economist

T


----------



## Grammax8

temper tantrum
M


----------



## Margot in FL

Monkey Mischief 
F


----------



## joanmary1

Fried fish

H


----------



## sandj

Hickory Ham 

M


----------



## boring knit

much more


E


----------



## Grammax8

edible egg
G


----------



## grandmann

goodness gracious
S


----------



## Grammax8

satellite sphere
E


----------



## Grammax8

satellite sphere
E


----------



## sandj

Epic Elm 

M


----------



## grandmann

Main Menu
U


----------



## Grammax8

universally united

D


----------



## grandmann

Daily Digest
T


----------



## Grammax8

tiny toes
S


----------



## ohsusana

Silly Simon. N


----------



## joanmary1

Natty Noman

N


----------



## Grammax8

natural nectarine
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eager eater


----------



## grandmann

Real rare
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Elegant Event
T


----------



## grandmann

Tasty Tiramisu
U


----------



## Grammax8

unicorns unite
E


----------



## ohsusana

Eating Eggs. S


----------



## sandj

Sweet Suggestion 

N


----------



## Grammax8

Norman's nutcracker
R


----------



## ohsusana

Really Rustic. C


----------



## Grammax8

cat's claws
S


----------



## Grammax8

cat's claws
S


----------



## grandmann

Say Something
G


----------



## ohsusana

grandmann said:


> Say Something
> G


Gooday grandmann. N


----------



## sandj

(Give some) 

Nuts Now 

W


----------



## Grammax8

winter wonderland
D


----------



## grandmann

Dear Daughter, 
R


----------



## Grammax8

rancid rhubarb
B


----------



## joanmary1

Brandy butter

R


----------



## Grammax8

rural route
E


----------



## joanmary1

Emerald enamel

L


----------



## Grammax8

laughing loyalist
T


----------



## Grammax8

laughing loyalist
T


----------



## grandmann

Thirty Three
E


----------



## Grammax8

easily eligible
E


----------



## grandmann

Examples, Etcetera
A


----------



## Grammax8

answering Anthony
Y


----------



## grandmann

Youth Yarely
Y


----------



## Grammax8

yahoo Yolanda
A


----------



## Grammax8

yahoo Yolanda
A


----------



## grandmann

An Afterthought
T


----------



## Grammax8

tricky test
T


----------



## ohsusana

Times Two. O


----------



## Margot in FL

Ornery Owl
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lucy Locket. T


----------



## grandmann

Too Tedious
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Special Sandwich
H


----------



## grandmann

Historic Headlines
S


----------



## sandj

Small Shop 

P


----------



## Grammax8

precious pearl
L


----------



## ohsusana

Loveable Llama. A


----------



## joanmary1

Adorable Alpaca

A


----------



## ohsusana

Ancient Arena. A


----------



## Margot in FL

Auctioned Artwork
K


----------



## Grammax8

keen knife
E


----------



## joanmary1

Exciting event

T


----------



## Grammax8

touchy topic
C


----------



## Grammax8

touchy topic
C


----------



## joanmary1

China cup

P


----------



## Margot in FL

Porcelain Plate
E


----------



## joanmary1

Empty eggcup

P


----------



## Grammax8

petite point

T


----------



## grandmann

Thirty Two
O


----------



## Margot in FL

Ostentatious Oligarch
H


----------



## grandmann

Hellish Husband
D


----------



## ohsusana

Driving Dodgem. M


----------



## Grammax8

modern method

D


----------



## ohsusana

Diagonal Designs. S


----------



## Grammax8

silver sconce
E


----------



## grandmann

Expert Exchange
E


----------



## Grammax8

exercise equipment
T


----------



## ohsusana

Toddler Taming. G


----------



## joanmary1

Granny gannet

T


----------



## ohsusana

Thai Takeaway. Y


----------



## Grammax8

yesterday's yield
D


----------



## grandmann

Day Dream
M


----------



## Grammax8

mother's milk
K


----------



## Margot in FL

Knight’s Kip
P


----------



## ohsusana

Pug Pup. P


----------



## Grammax8

Patty's Pub

B


----------



## grandmann

Bubble Bath
H


----------



## Grammax8

Hogan's Heroes
S


----------



## sandj

Soda Shop 

P


----------



## Grammax8

Penny's pennies
S


----------



## grandmann

Sewing Stitch
H


----------



## ohsusana

Hamsters Hutch. H


----------



## joanmary1

Holiday home

S


----------



## ohsusana

Exotic Escape. E


----------



## Grammax8

everyday event
T


----------



## grandmann

Timeless Treasures
S


----------



## Grammax8

stormy sea
A


----------



## grandmann

Appropriate Access 
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Seasonal Slump
P


----------



## grandmann

Precious Possession
N


----------



## Grammax8

plum pudding
G


----------



## grandmann

Germination Graine
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Easily Excited
D


----------



## grandmann

Development Drawing
G


----------



## Grammax8

gemstone gallery

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Years Yield. D


----------



## Grammax8

dancing dolly

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yorkie Yapping. G


----------



## Grammax8

gooey gelatin

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nosy Neighbour. R


----------



## Grammax8

rapidly receding

G


----------



## grandmann

Guessing Games
S


----------



## Grammax8

soft shoe

E


----------



## grandmann

Engineering Equipment
T


----------



## Grammax8

tedious technique

E


----------



## ohsusana

Each Expectation. N


----------



## Grammax8

national network

K


----------



## joanmary1

Khaki keks

S


----------



## Grammax8

synchronized swimming

G


----------



## grandmann

Good Graces
S


----------



## Grammax8

silk slip

P


----------



## grandmann

Purple Petunia
A


----------



## Grammax8

awesome asteroid

D


----------



## joanmary1

Dreary day

Y


----------



## Grammax8

yawning yeti

I


----------



## joanmary1

Interesting item

M


----------



## grandmann

Milk Magnesium
M


----------



## Grammax8

malted milkshake

E


----------



## grandmann

Each Enunciation
N


----------



## Grammax8

newest network

K


----------



## ohsusana

King Kong. G


----------



## Grammax8

gentle goliath

H


----------



## grandmann

Household Help
P


----------



## Margot in FL

Pretty Primrose
E


----------



## Grammax8

electric elevator

R


----------



## Grammax8

electric elevator

R


----------



## grandmann

red roses
S


----------



## Grammax8

silver server

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Ranger Rick
K


----------



## grandmann

Kudos, Kitty
Y


----------



## sandj

Yellowish York 

K


----------



## grandmann

Kicking Karma (Did you notice we have 1000 pages to this game)
A


----------



## Grammax8

ancient age
E 

Quite an achievement...1000 pages.


----------



## Grammax8

ancient age
E 

Quite an achievement...1000 pages.


----------



## grandmann

Early Evening
G


----------



## Grammax8

green grass
S


----------



## grandmann

So Sorry
Y


----------



## Grammax8

yearning yarn

N


----------



## Grammax8

yearning yarn

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nice Number ( 1000 ) pages. 
R


----------



## boring knit

Regular Routine


Amazing 1000 pages. Can't believe it


E


----------



## Grammax8

evening entombment

T


----------



## Grammax8

evening entombment

T


----------



## grandmann

Traditional Treat
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tasting Tapioca. A


----------



## Grammax8

apple appetizer

R


----------



## Grammax8

apple appetizer

R


----------



## grandmann

Rum Runner
R


----------



## Grammax8

rapid rescue

E


----------



## grandmann

Enchanted Evening
G


----------



## Grammax8

green galoshes
S


----------



## sandj

Shoes Shop

P


----------



## Grammax8

peeling parsnips

S


----------



## sandj

Simple Stitch 

H


----------



## Grammax8

handsome Henry

Y


----------



## Grammax8

handsome Henry

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Young Yob. B


----------



## grandmann

Baseball's Bat
T


----------



## Margot in FL

Titfer Tat
T


----------



## Grammax8

torrid topic
C


----------



## Grammax8

torrid topic
C


----------



## sandj

Cold Chili 

I


----------



## Grammax8

insipid Isaac

C


----------



## Grammax8

insipid Isaac

C


----------



## grandmann

Cardiologist Clinic
C


----------



## Grammax8

cauliflower casserole

E


----------



## Grammax8

cauliflower casserole

E


----------



## grandmann

Eggplant Enchilada
A


----------



## ohsusana

Always Angelic. C


----------



## Grammax8

chaotic ceremony
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yelling & Yahooing. G


----------



## Grammax8

genuinely grateful

L


----------



## grandmann

Liquor Law
W


----------



## Grammax8

whirlpool whirling

G


----------



## sandj

Good Golly 

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yippee Yay. Y


----------



## Grammax8

Yolanda's yarn

N


----------



## Grammax8

Yolanda's yarn

N


----------



## ohsusana

Now Nothing. G


----------



## grandmann

girl's gym
M


----------



## joanmary1

Making music

C


----------



## ohsusana

Child’s Comic. C


----------



## sandj

Cutest Cub 

B


----------



## Grammax8

Barney's barn

N


----------



## joanmary1

Noah's nephew

W


----------



## grandmann

With Warmth
H


----------



## joanmary1

Hedgehog house

E


----------



## grandmann

Expected Effort
T


----------



## Grammax8

torrid tropics
S


----------



## grandmann

Silly Show
W


----------



## sandj

Wild Waltz 

Z


----------



## Grammax8

Ziplon Zippers

s


----------



## grandmann

Shrimp Scampi
I


----------



## Grammax8

Indian Ink

K


----------



## grandmann

Knack of Kayaking
G


----------



## Grammax8

green garter

R


----------



## Grammax8

green garter

R


----------



## grandmann

runoff races
S


----------



## Grammax8

silver screen
N


----------



## Grammax8

silver screen
N


----------



## grandmann

Need Nourishment
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tasty Tuna. A


----------



## Margot in FL

Avoidable Accident
T


----------



## Grammax8

tender tootsies
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sharp stick

K


----------



## grandmann

Kneading Kolaches
S


----------



## Grammax8

Simon says

S


----------



## grandmann

Scattered Showers

S


----------



## joanmary1

Snow showers

S


----------



## Grammax8

Simple Simon

N


----------



## grandmann

Nothing New
W


----------



## Grammax8

wagon wheel

L


----------



## grandmann

Lovely Looking
G


----------



## Grammax8

giggling goonie

E


----------



## grandmann

Eventually Eluded
D


----------



## Margot in FL

Devoted Dogs
S


----------



## grandmann

Simple Scarf
F


----------



## ohsusana

Foolish Fellow. W


----------



## Grammax8

white wedding
G


----------



## ohsusana

Glamorous Gown. N


----------



## grandmann

Need Nourishment
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tea Time. E


----------



## grandmann

Expressive eyes
S


----------



## ohsusana

Seeking Sleep. P


----------



## grandmann

Pitter Pattering
G


----------



## Grammax8

gentle Genevieve

E


----------



## grandmann

Easy Enough
H


----------



## boring knit

happy happenstance

e


----------



## Grammax8

endearing event

T


----------



## ohsusana

Totally Timeless. S


----------



## grandmann

Sizzling Soup
P


----------



## Margot in FL

Perfectly Precious
S


----------



## ohsusana

Spanish Siesta. A


----------



## grandmann

An Afterthought
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tingling Touch. H


----------



## grandmann

Help Himself
F


----------



## Grammax8

Finnegan's folly

Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Your Year
R


----------



## grandmann

Repeat Row
W


----------



## Grammax8

winter wrap

P


----------



## Grammax8

winter wrap

P


----------



## grandmann

Pretty Pink
K


----------



## Grammax8

kneeling knight

T


----------



## grandmann

Thousand Times
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sixty Six. X


----------



## grandmann

xeres xertz (Sherry Swallow Quickly)
Z


----------



## ohsusana

Zigzagging Zebra. A


----------



## Grammax8

Awesome Amos

S


----------



## grandmann

Seldom Seen
N


----------



## Grammax8

negotiating nicely

Y


----------



## grandmann

Younger Years
S


----------



## Grammax8

strange season

N


----------



## ohsusana

National News. S


----------



## Grammax8

sharp shooter

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rusty Relic. C


----------



## Grammax8

chewy cookie

E


----------



## ohsusana

Enormous Eclair. R


----------



## Grammax8

running rapidly

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Your Year. R


----------



## joanmary1

Rapid rainfall

L


----------



## ohsusana

Lovely Lilac. C


----------



## joanmary1

Ceruse Chrysanthemum 

M


----------



## grandmann

Messy Mudroom
M


----------



## Grammax8

meandering mudlark

K


----------



## grandmann

Knock Knees
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Kismet, Karl!
L


----------



## Margot in FL

Simply Serendipitous 
S


----------



## grandmann

Short String
G


----------



## Grammax8

generous Georgina

A


----------



## grandmann

artist's agent
T


----------



## Grammax8

tantalizing Tonya

A


----------



## Grammax8

tantalizing Tonya

A


----------



## grandmann

Adventurous Area
A


----------



## Grammax8

alluring Alissa

A


----------



## grandmann

About Aga
A


----------



## ohsusana

Awful Algebra. A


----------



## grandmann

Aldi Australia
A


----------



## Grammax8

Apple Annie (Bette Davis character in a movie )

E


----------



## grandmann

Enchanting Elsa
A


----------



## Grammax8

amazing architect

T


----------



## Grammax8

amazing architect

T


----------



## grandmann

toy tuba
A


----------



## ohsusana

Amazing Abracadabra. A


----------



## Grammax8

amusing anecdote

E


----------



## Grammax8

amusing anecdote

E


----------



## ohsusana

Essential Enough. H


----------



## joanmary1

Hairy hog

G


----------



## ohsusana

Growing Gladioli. I


----------



## Margot in FL

Iridescent Iris
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sewing stitches

S


----------



## Grammax8

silky satin

N


----------



## grandmann

Noon News
S


----------



## Grammax8

shrimp salad

D


----------



## Margot in FL

Delicious Dessert
T


----------



## Grammax8

tenuous terms

S


----------



## ohsusana

Shabby Slip. P


----------



## sandj

Pink Polo

O


----------



## Grammax8

orderly orbit

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Transfer Terminal
L


----------



## Grammax8

lengthy limousine

E


----------



## Grammax8

lengthy limousine

E


----------



## ohsusana

Eagles Egg. G


----------



## grandmann

Great Gallop
P


----------



## ohsusana

Pygmy Possum. M


----------



## grandmann

Mustard Museum
M


----------



## ohsusana

Mighty Marathon. N


----------



## grandmann

Normal Nightgown
N


----------



## Margot in FL

Number Nine
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eighty eight

T


----------



## Grammax8

three thousand

D


----------



## joanmary1

Double down

N


----------



## Grammax8

nervous Nathaniel

L


----------



## grandmann

Locked Lobby
Y


----------



## Grammax8

Yves yelling

G


----------



## grandmann

Gnawing Gum
M


----------



## Grammax8

matching mittens

S


----------



## grandmann

Security System
M


----------



## Grammax8

memorable memories

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sherry Syllabub
B


----------



## Grammax8

Brown Betty (dessert)

Y


----------



## grandmann

yellow yerga
A


----------



## Grammax8

adorable amigurumi

I


----------



## grandmann

Inclining Interest
T


----------



## joanmary1

Talking twaddle

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Eating Eclairs
S


----------



## joanmary1

Shining shoes

S


----------



## Grammax8

silly song

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Great Gatsby
Y


----------



## Grammax8

Yeltsin yelling

G


----------



## sandj

Great Greek 

K


----------



## grandmann

Knitting Knot
T


----------



## Grammax8

tip top

P


----------



## grandmann

Pizza Place (mmmm was it ever good!)
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Eventual Eviction 
N


----------



## Grammax8

enjoyable evening

G (oops, not quick enough)


----------



## grandmann

Girly Giggles
S


----------



## Grammax8

nice neighbor

R


----------



## Grammax8

nice neighbor

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rambunctious Roustabout
T


----------



## grandmann

Red Ribbon
N


----------



## ohsusana

Natural Nails. S


----------



## grandmann

Sparkly Sandals
S


----------



## ohsusana

Scarlet Scarf. F


----------



## Margot in FL

Fragrant Forsythia
A


----------



## joanmary1

Aromatic Allium

M


----------



## Grammax8

March Madness

S


----------



## joanmary1

Scorpio & Sagittarius

S


----------



## Grammax8

stimulating scent

T


----------



## joanmary1

Tasty tomato

O


----------



## Grammax8

overly ornate

E


----------



## Grammax8

overly ornate

E


----------



## joanmary1

Exciting equipment

T


----------



## Grammax8

ten toes

S


----------



## grandmann

Slight Sunburn
N


----------



## Grammax8

nightly nachos

S


----------



## Grammax8

nightly nachos

S


----------



## ohsusana

Slow Speed. D


----------



## Grammax8

dirty dozen

N


----------



## ohsusana

Naked Nymph. H


----------



## grandmann

Hugged Him
M


----------



## Grammax8

Minnesota Mining

G


----------



## grandmann

Grandma's Gift
T


----------



## ohsusana

Toddlers Tooth. H


----------



## joanmary1

Happy hippo

O


----------



## ohsusana

Orange Orb. B


----------



## Margot in FL

Blue Balloon
N


----------



## ohsusana

No Nonsense. E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra eggs

S


----------



## grandmann

Sound sleeper
R


----------



## joanmary1

Racy read

D


----------



## Grammax8

dingy dingo

O


----------



## sandj

Open Opportunities 

S


----------



## ohsusana

Satisfying Scenario. O


----------



## Grammax8

ornery otter


----------



## ohsusana

Retro Radio. O


----------



## Grammax8

ornate overlay

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Young Yobbo. O


----------



## Grammax8

original ornament

T


----------



## Grammax8

original ornament

T


----------



## ohsusana

Torrid Tango. O


----------



## joanmary1

Oliver's operation

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nasty Nosebleed. D


----------



## joanmary1

Don't dare

E


----------



## ohsusana

Elephants Ears. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Soundly Sleeping
G


----------



## joanmary1

Great gadget

T


----------



## sandj

Talking Tom 

M


----------



## grandmann

Mail Message
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eating eggplant


----------



## grandmann

Terrible Twos
S


----------



## Grammax8

science seminar

R


----------



## grandmann

really remembering
G


----------



## joanmary1

Green grapes

S


----------



## Grammax8

shorn sheep

P


----------



## grandmann

Pretty Pathetic
C


----------



## Grammax8

cajun cooking

G


----------



## grandmann

Goat Grooming
G


----------



## Grammax8

gold grommet

T


----------



## grandmann

Thrifty Trade
E


----------



## ohsusana

Early Email. L


----------



## sandj

Literally Lost 

T


----------



## Grammax8

tasty tamales

S


----------



## Grammax8

tasty tamales

S


----------



## ohsusana

Succulent Strawberries. S


----------



## Grammax8

strawberry salad

D


----------



## Grammax8

strawberry salad

D


----------



## ohsusana

Delicious Dates. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Silvery Snowdrop
P


----------



## ohsusana

Pink Panther. R


----------



## joanmary1

Run rapidly

Y


----------



## Grammax8

yelling yeoman

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nonsensical Nitwit
T


----------



## Grammax8

tough tomboy

Y


----------



## grandmann

youth yeply
Y


----------



## Grammax8

yummy yogurt

T


----------



## sandj

Toilet Tissue 

E


----------



## Grammax8

Ethel's eavesdropping

G


----------



## ohsusana

Growing Geraniums. S


----------



## grandmann

Spring Sunshine
E


----------



## Grammax8

Easter egg

G


----------



## Grammax8

Easter egg

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Grimacing Gargoyle
E


----------



## Grammax8

evasive eaglet

T


----------



## grandmann

tricky trivia
A


----------



## Grammax8

Arnie's Army

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Young Yeoman. N


----------



## Grammax8

nervous neophyte

E


----------



## ohsusana

Enraged Eric. C


----------



## grandmann

calculated cost
T


----------



## Grammax8

tasty tuna

A


----------



## ohsusana

Average Avocado. O


----------



## joanmary1

Open office

E


----------



## grandmann

Enough Evidence
E


----------



## joanmary1

Excellent éclair

R


----------



## grandmann

restful romance
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eagles eyrie

E


----------



## grandmann

Exchange E-mail
L


----------



## joanmary1

Lemon lollipop

P


----------



## Grammax8

precious pup

P


----------



## Grammax8

precious pup

P


----------



## Margot in FL

Purple Primula
À


----------



## Grammax8

adorable amigurumi

I


----------



## grandmann

Important Idea
A


----------



## Grammax8

Andrew's atelier

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Ridiculous Result
T


----------



## Grammax8

tenacious Tony

Y


----------



## Grammax8

tenacious Tony

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yacht. T


----------



## Grammax8

tasty tangerine

E


----------



## ohsusana

Eastern Election. N


----------



## Grammax8

Norway nights

S


----------



## grandmann

slip-on shoes
S


----------



## Grammax8

steel sculpture

E


----------



## grandmann

Each Ethnic
C


----------



## Grammax8

country club

B


----------



## joanmary1

Buttered bun

N


----------



## Grammax8

nervous neophyte

E


----------



## Grammax8

nervous neophyte

E


----------



## joanmary1

Empty envelope

E


----------



## Grammax8

every evening

G


----------



## joanmary1

Girls gazing 

G


----------



## grandmann

Grace's Gown
N


----------



## Grammax8

never now

W


----------



## grandmann

Windy weather
R


----------



## Margot in FL

Raucous Robin
N


----------



## grandmann

New Necklace
E


----------



## Grammax8

exciting evening

G


----------



## ohsusana

Gold Gown. N


----------



## Grammax8

next night

T


----------



## ohsusana

Telling Tales. S


----------



## Grammax8

shining star

R


----------



## grandmann

Repeat Reward
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dazzling Diamond. D


----------



## Margot in FL

Dreadful Disaster 
R


----------



## ohsusana

Royal Report. T


----------



## grandmann

Tennis Tournament
T


----------



## joanmary1

Train track

K


----------



## grandmann

Kid's Knock-out
T


----------



## Grammax8

tired tootsies

S


----------



## grandmann

Sand Ski
I


----------



## ohsusana

Iron Industry. Y


----------



## grandmann

Years Younger
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rusty Red. D


----------



## grandmann

Dog's Dinner
R


----------



## ohsusana

Red Rhubarb. B


----------



## Grammax8

bargin basement

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tough Talk
K


----------



## Grammax8

kicking kangaroo

O


----------



## Grammax8

kicking kangaroo

O


----------



## ohsusana

Oversized Overalls. S


----------



## grandmann

Swim Spa
A


----------



## Grammax8

adorable Alicia

A


----------



## Grammax8

adorable Alicia

A


----------



## ohsusana

Adventurous Alpaca. A


----------



## grandmann

Active Area
A


----------



## Grammax8

adult acne

E


----------



## Grammax8

adult acne

E


----------



## ohsusana

Early Email. L


----------



## joanmary1

Late learner

R


----------



## Grammax8

returning relative

E


----------



## ohsusana

Essential Essences. S


----------



## joanmary1

Saucy savoury

Y


----------



## Grammax8

yawing yacht

T


----------



## Grammax8

yawing yacht

T


----------



## joanmary1

Tow truck

K


----------



## Grammax8

kneeling kitten

N


----------



## joanmary1

New notices

S


----------



## Grammax8

Simon says

S


----------



## grandmann

Simple Simon
N


----------



## Grammax8

no never


R


----------



## joanmary1

Raging river

R


----------



## grandmann

reception room
M


----------



## joanmary1

Mouldy mushroom 

M


----------



## Margot in FL

Maneating Monster 
R


----------



## ohsusana

Relaxed Relationship. P


----------



## grandmann

Possible Problem
M


----------



## Grammax8

mega millions

S


----------



## grandmann

Solid Shapes
S


----------



## Grammax8

sexy Sylvia

A


----------



## sandj

Area Artist 


T


----------



## Grammax8

tricky testament

T


----------



## ohsusana

Textured Toothbrush. H


----------



## grandmann

His Help
P


----------



## ohsusana

Parents Problem. M


----------



## Grammax8

mothers milk

K


----------



## ohsusana

Kitchen Key. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Youthful Yvonne 

E


----------



## ohsusana

Embroidered Emblem. M


----------



## joanmary1

Mastered mathematics

S


----------



## grandmann

Solar System
M


----------



## Grammax8

Maybelline Mascara

A

(dating myself??)


----------



## Grammax8

Maybelline Mascara

A

(dating myself??)


----------



## ohsusana

Annoying Advertising. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Ghastly Grimace
E


----------



## Grammax8

evening event

T


----------



## grandmann

Town Talk
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kipper Kebab. B


----------



## Grammax8

baby booties

S


----------



## grandmann

Stripped Shirt
T


----------



## sandj

Typical Topic 

C


----------



## grandmann

Comfortable Chair
R


----------



## Grammax8

reading room

M


----------



## ohsusana

Mainstream Model. L


----------



## grandmann

Loud Laughter
R


----------



## Grammax8

river rapids

S


----------



## sandj

Silk Scarf 

F


----------



## grandmann

Fan & Feather
R


----------



## Grammax8

reasonable reaction

N


----------



## Grammax8

reasonable reaction

N


----------



## Grammax8

reasonable reaction

N


----------



## grandmann

North Nevada
A


----------



## Grammax8

American antelope

E


----------



## grandmann

Exotic Engagement
T


----------



## sandj

Tossing Them 

M


----------



## Grammax8

modern makeover

R


----------



## ohsusana

Reasonable Record. D


----------



## Grammax8

dieter's delight

T


----------



## ohsusana

Touchy Touchy. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow Yanquapins


S


----------



## ohsusana

Silver Sequins. S


----------



## joanmary1

Swimming swans

S


----------



## grandmann

Scatter Showers (forecast for today)
S


----------



## joanmary1

Scarce showers

S


----------



## Grammax8

sassy Susan

N


----------



## sandj

Not Numb


----------



## grandmann

Blue Bulb
B


----------



## Grammax8

Barnacle Bill

L


----------



## ohsusana

Lounging Lizard. D


----------



## Grammax8

dirty dozen

N


----------



## Grammax8

dirty dozen

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nearly Nighttime
E


----------



## Grammax8

envious Ellen

N


----------



## Grammax8

envious Ellen

N


----------



## ohsusana

Early Evening. G


----------



## ohsusana

Grammax8 said:


> envious Ellen
> 
> N


Naïve Norah. H


----------



## grandmann

His Hammer
R


----------



## Grammax8

responding rapidly

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yackety Yack. K


----------



## joanmary1

Kiosk key

Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yaupon Yellowing
G


----------



## joanmary1

Good girl

L


----------



## Grammax8

lethargic Larry

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yogurt

T


----------



## Grammax8

timid Teri

I


----------



## grandmann

Inside Information
N


----------



## ohsusana

Niggling Numbness. S


----------



## grandmann

Soccer Stadium
M


----------



## ohsusana

Mighty Mum. M


----------



## Grammax8

Mighty Mouse (cartoon character)

E

(definitely dating myself)


----------



## ohsusana

Enoughs Enough. H

That’s ok, I remember Mighty Mouse too, haha.


----------



## grandmann

Happy Happenings
S


----------



## sandj

Single Shot

T


----------



## joanmary1

Tiny tears 

Doll from the 70s

S


----------



## grandmann

joanmary1 said:


> Tiny tears
> 
> Doll from the 70s
> 
> S


Sweet Sue (another vintage doll)

E


----------



## Grammax8

energetic Elmo

O


----------



## ohsusana

Ozzie Ostrich. H


----------



## Grammax8

Henrietta Hippo

O


----------



## grandmann

Oh Ok
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kebab Ketchup. P


----------



## Grammax8

Pennsylvania Plebe

E


----------



## grandmann

Explains Everything
G


----------



## Grammax8

generous George

E


----------



## grandmann

Early Engagement
T


----------



## Grammax8

terrific tango

O


----------



## ohsusana

Often Opportunities. S


----------



## sandj

Sunday Sun 

N


----------



## ohsusana

Northern Nights. S


----------



## sandj

Sugar Sap 

P


----------



## Margot in FL

Proud Peacock
K


----------



## Grammax8

kitchen knife

E


----------



## grandmann

Energy Efficient
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tumultuous Turmoil. L


----------



## Grammax8

long life

E


----------



## Grammax8

long life

E


----------



## grandmann

External Environment
T


----------



## sandj

Tic Tac 

C


----------



## grandmann

Cold Cabin
N


----------



## Grammax8

naturally nutritious

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Nanny Narwhal
L


----------



## grandmann

Last Look
K


----------



## Grammax8

Keystone Kops

S


----------



## ohsusana

Surprised Sister. R


----------



## Margot in FL

Red Rover
R


----------



## sandj

Really Rustic 

C


----------



## Grammax8

cauliflower casserole

E


----------



## joanmary1

Early Eric

C


----------



## Grammax8

cute calendar

R


----------



## joanmary1

Rusty ratchet

T


----------



## Grammax8

tasty tuna

A


----------



## joanmary1

Ancient abode

E


----------



## Grammax8

ecru envelope

E


----------



## Grammax8

ecru envelope

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Elegant Etching
G


----------



## Grammax8

generous Gordie

E


----------



## sandj

Excellent Episodes 

S


----------



## Grammax8

serious situation

N


----------



## grandmann

Notable Nap
P


----------



## ohsusana

Papa Pondering. G


----------



## joanmary1

Growing grass


----------



## ohsusana

Seeing Stars. S


----------



## Grammax8

sleeping soundly

Y


----------



## grandmann

Your Youth
H


----------



## Grammax8

happy hooligan

N


----------



## grandmann

Not Natural
L


----------



## Grammax8

long linguini

I


----------



## grandmann

Inward Image
E


----------



## Grammax8

evening extravaganza

A


----------



## sandj

All Around 

D


----------



## ohsusana

Demanding Diva. A


----------



## Grammax8

amazing android

D


----------



## ohsusana

Doctor Dolittle. E


----------



## Grammax8

exciting Elizabeth

H


----------



## Grammax8

exciting Elizabeth

H


----------



## Margot in FL

Heavenly Hash
H


----------



## Grammax8

Hippity Hop

P


----------



## ohsusana

Powder Puff. F


----------



## Grammax8

fancy furnishings

s


----------



## joanmary1

Sultry Susan!!

N


----------



## ohsusana

joanmary1 said:


> Sultry Susan!!
> 
> N


Not Nowadays :sm16: :sm09: :sm09: 
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sweet sixteen! 

:sm11: :sm02: 

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nowhere Near. R


----------



## sandj

Raw Radish 

H


----------



## ohsusana

Heavenly Harp. P


----------



## Grammax8

purple petunia

A


----------



## Grammax8

purple petunia

A


----------



## joanmary1

Aromatic aniseed

D


----------



## Grammax8

dirty dungarees

S


----------



## joanmary1

Stately swan

N


----------



## Grammax8

no nonsense

E


----------



## Grammax8

no nonsense

E


----------



## joanmary1

Eccentric exercise

S


----------



## grandmann

Especial Elopement
T


----------



## Grammax8

tropical thunder

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Ripples ‘Round
D


----------



## ohsusana

Downstairs Dungeon. N


----------



## grandmann

Next-door Newlyweds
S


----------



## ohsusana

Something Special. L


----------



## Grammax8

lessons learned

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dogs Dish. H


----------



## Margot in FL

Horrid Heatwave
E


----------



## grandmann

Exhilarating Enthusiastic
C


----------



## Grammax8

champgane cocktail

L


----------



## grandmann

Little Lick
K


----------



## Margot in FL

Kangaroo’s Kick
K


----------



## joanmary1

Keen kitten

N


----------



## Grammax8

nice nap

P


----------



## sandj

Pleasant Puppy 

Y


----------



## Grammax8

yuk yuk (like the Three Stooges) 


K


----------



## grandmann

Kind-hearted Kick
K


----------



## sandj

Kitchen Knitting 

G


----------



## grandmann

Green Grass
S


----------



## Grammax8

slippery slide

E


----------



## Grammax8

slippery slide

E


----------



## grandmann

Extreme Ending
G


----------



## Grammax8

gorgeous gardenia

A


----------



## Grammax8

gorgeous gardenia

A


----------



## ohsusana

Awesome Azalea. A


----------



## grandmann

Animal Arena
A


----------



## ohsusana

Angels Aura. A


----------



## Margot in FL

Animal Antics
S


----------



## ohsusana

Skipping School. L


----------



## joanmary1

Pretty pink picture

E


----------



## grandmann

Pretty Pink
K


----------



## joanmary1

Kitchen keyhole

E


----------



## grandmann

Eating Endive
E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra energy

Y


----------



## grandmann

Your Yardwork
K


----------



## ohsusana

Khaki Kitbag. G


----------



## grandmann

Gorgeous Geranium
M


----------



## ohsusana

Modern Music. C


----------



## Margot in FL

Cozy Courtyard 
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dingy Dungeon. N


----------



## grandmann

Nodding No
O


----------



## ohsusana

Oh Okay. Y


----------



## grandmann

Yippee Yay
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yacht. T


----------



## Grammax8

tempermental tuner

R


----------



## ohsusana

Responsible Reform. M


----------



## joanmary1

Mickey mouse

E


----------



## ohsusana

Extra Equipment. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tree tops

S


----------



## ohsusana

Spotted Socks. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sticky stuff

F


----------



## ohsusana

Funny Fellow. W


----------



## joanmary1

Wibble wobble

E


----------



## ohsusana

‘ efty elephant. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tame tiger

R


----------



## sandj

Red Room 

M


----------



## joanmary1

Making music

C


----------



## Margot in FL

Creative Craft
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tiny thimble

E


----------



## ohsusana

Extra Eggs. S


----------



## grandmann

Sunglass Shades
S


----------



## ohsusana

Six Sheep. P


----------



## Grammax8

pickled peppers

S


----------



## grandmann

Seashell Song
G


----------



## ohsusana

Gracious Grandma. A


----------



## Margot in FL

Anxious Aunt
T


----------



## ohsusana

Typical Twins. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sewing stitch

H


----------



## grandmann

High Hedges
S


----------



## Grammax8

skittish salamander

R


----------



## ohsusana

Royal Raptor. R


----------



## Margot in FL

Regal Richard
D


----------



## grandmann

don't dare
E


----------



## ohsusana

Every Excuse. E


----------



## Grammax8

envious Ernie

E


----------



## ohsusana

Eddie’s Escape. E


----------



## joanmary1

Early entrance

E


----------



## Grammax8

everyone's envy

Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yvonne’s Yorkie
E


----------



## ohsusana

Each Email. L


----------



## Grammax8

latest lingo

O


----------



## Grammax8

latest lingo

O


----------



## sandj

Old Opera 

A


----------



## ohsusana

Arid Area. A


----------



## joanmary1

Any answer

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rostered Rota. A


----------



## Grammax8

ancient arena

A


----------



## Grammax8

ancient arena

A


----------



## ohsusana

Austere Alpaca. A


----------



## Margot in FL

Amazing Alameda
A


----------



## Grammax8

Alicia amazes

S


----------



## ohsusana

Seriously Snoring. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Gorilla Glue
E


----------



## ohsusana

Extra Epoxy. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yvonne's yacht

T


----------



## Grammax8

Tanya's testimony

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yaffle yacking

G


----------



## ohsusana

Growing Gladioli. I


----------



## joanmary1

It's Italian

N


----------



## ohsusana

No Norfolk. K


----------



## sandj

Kind King 

G


----------



## ohsusana

Golden Glow. W


----------



## joanmary1

Wobbly wall

L


----------



## Grammax8

warm weather

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rainbow Reappears
S


----------



## Grammax8

sardine sandwich

H


----------



## ohsusana

Hilarious Havoc. C


----------



## Grammax8

choatic children

N


----------



## ohsusana

Noisy Neighbourhood. D


----------



## Grammax8

dirty dingo

O


----------



## ohsusana

Orange Opal. L


----------



## Grammax8

leopard lounge

E


----------



## ohsusana

English Essay. Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yowling Yeti
I


----------



## Grammax8

incurable idiot

T


----------



## Grammax8

double post..sorry


----------



## sandj

Two Times Two 

O


----------



## ohsusana

Only One. E


----------



## Grammax8

enjoyable edible

E


----------



## ohsusana

Exciting Events. S


----------



## Grammax8

sensous scenery

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yucca. A


----------



## joanmary1

Auntie Annie

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Eligible Eric
C


----------



## ohsusana

Canned Corn. N


----------



## Grammax8

Nicholas Nickleby

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yearly yam

M


----------



## Grammax8

memorable moments

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Suspicious Specimen
N


----------



## Grammax8

notorious Nicki

I


----------



## ohsusana

Important Item. M


----------



## Grammax8

mental midget

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny Tim. M


----------



## Margot in FL

Minute Melville
E


----------



## Grammax8

encased elastic

C


----------



## joanmary1

Chewing celery

Y


----------



## Grammax8

yearly yield

D


----------



## joanmary1

Double doses

S


----------



## Grammax8

shiny saber

R


----------



## joanmary1

Ric rac (braid Uk)

C


----------



## Margot in FL

Casual Corner
R


----------



## Grammax8

red romper

R


----------



## ohsusana

Risky Road. D


----------



## Grammax8

ding dong

G


----------



## ohsusana

Good Grief. F


----------



## Grammax8

frequent flyer

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rosy Red. D


----------



## Grammax8

Doris Day

Y


----------



## Grammax8

Doris Day

Y


----------



## sandj

Yellow-Orange Yarn


----------



## Grammax8

Nanette's needlework

K


----------



## Grammax8

oops


----------



## ohsusana

Key Knitting. G


----------



## Grammax8

gigantic greenhouse

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Exceptional Endorsement 
T


----------



## sandj

Tennessee Times 

S


----------



## Grammax8

Saginaw Sentenal

L


----------



## ohsusana

Lotsa Lemons. S


----------



## Grammax8

skipping stones

S


----------



## ohsusana

Satin Silk. K


----------



## Grammax8

knowing Keira

A


----------



## ohsusana

Acknowledging Anna. A


----------



## sandj

Around (and) Around 

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dizzy Diana. A


----------



## Grammax8

amorous Amanda

A


----------



## ohsusana

Alluring Anita. A


----------



## joanmary1

Angry Anita

A


----------



## Margot in FL

Aggravating Anastasia
A


----------



## joanmary1

Aloha Aurora


----------



## Grammax8

anytime anywhere

E


----------



## ohsusana

Early Enough. H


----------



## sandj

Happy Hug

G


----------



## ohsusana

Giggle Giggle. E


----------



## Grammax8

every episode

E


----------



## Grammax8

oops


----------



## ohsusana

Emu Egg. G


----------



## Grammax8

genuine graphite

E


----------



## Grammax8

sorry


----------



## ohsusana

Easy Exam. M


----------



## Grammax8

Mary Martin

N


----------



## joanmary1

National news

S


----------



## ohsusana

Spare Sock. K


----------



## Grammax8

kicking kinkajou

U


----------



## joanmary1

Unboxed umbrella

A


----------



## Grammax8

adam's apple

E


----------



## Grammax8

adam's apple

E


----------



## joanmary1

Eating eclairs

S


----------



## Grammax8

sneaky Sammy

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Young yuppy

Y


----------



## sandj

Yogurt Yellow

W


----------



## Grammax8

wobbling walrus

S


----------



## joanmary1

Slippy slope

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Exhilarating Exercise
E


----------



## ohsusana

Elephants Ears. S


----------



## Grammax8

simply smashing

G


----------



## ohsusana

Great Gusto. O


----------



## Grammax8

obnixous Oliver

R


----------



## ohsusana

Revolting Ralph. H


----------



## joanmary1

Happy Hugo

O


----------



## ohsusana

Overbearing Ollie. E


----------



## joanmary1

Excitable Enid

D


----------



## ohsusana

Demure Diana. A


----------



## joanmary1

Adorable Anna

A


----------



## Grammax8

available Andrew

W


----------



## joanmary1

Winsome Wilhelmina

A


----------



## sandj

Awesome Also 

O


----------



## ohsusana

Overgrown Oaf. F


----------



## Grammax8

famous foursome

E


----------



## ohsusana

Essential Email. L


----------



## Grammax8

lounge lizard

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dolly Daydream. M


----------



## Margot in FL

Mischievous Mimic
C


----------



## joanmary1

Charlie Chan

N


----------



## Grammax8

new negotiation

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nowhere New. W


----------



## Margot in FL

Wishing Well
L


----------



## sandj

Likable Lawn 

N


----------



## Grammax8

navigating Neverland

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dismal Dismissal. L


----------



## joanmary1

Ludicrous Lucrecia

A


----------



## ohsusana

Aunties Aspidistra. A


----------



## Margot in FL

Alligator Alley
Y


----------



## Grammax8

Yuri yelling

G


----------



## joanmary1

Grumpy guts

S


----------



## Grammax8

salted soup

P


----------



## Grammax8

oops


----------



## joanmary1

Peanut paste

E


----------



## Grammax8

energetic Erin

N


----------



## joanmary1

Nagging Norah

H


----------



## ohsusana

Hush Hush. H


----------



## sandj

Hippie Hipster 

R


----------



## Grammax8

red robin

N


----------



## ohsusana

Neddy’s Nosebag. G


----------



## joanmary1

Grumbling Grandad

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dearest Darling. G


----------



## joanmary1

Golly gosh

H


----------



## Grammax8

happy Henrietta

A


----------



## Grammax8

oops


----------



## joanmary1

Adams apple

E


----------



## Grammax8

edible eggplant

T


----------



## joanmary1

Table top

P


----------



## Margot in FL

Perfect Posture 
E


----------



## Grammax8

English envoy

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Young Yob. B


----------



## sandj

Beautiful Book 

K


----------



## ohsusana

Keeps Kangaroo. O


----------



## Grammax8

ornery octopus

S


----------



## Grammax8

S


----------



## ohsusana

Salad Sandwich. H


----------



## joanmary1

Ham hash

H


----------



## ohsusana

Huge Heap. P


----------



## joanmary1

Pineapple pie

E


----------



## ohsusana

Elongated Eel. L


----------



## sandj

Longest Log 

G


----------



## ohsusana

Gentle Giant. T


----------



## joanmary1

Love letter

R


----------



## Grammax8

Red Ryder

R


----------



## Grammax8

Red Ryder

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rolled Roast. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Trolley Trip
P


----------



## ohsusana

Paid Peanuts. S


----------



## sandj

Simply Sweet 

T


----------



## grandmann

Thriving Team
M


----------



## Margot in FL

Mischievous Munchkin
N


----------



## grandmann

Notable Nap
P


----------



## ohsusana

Practical Pinny. Y


----------



## sandj

Yellow Yarn-ball

L


----------



## Grammax8

lucious lemon

N


----------



## joanmary1

Notable notion

N


----------



## Grammax8

novice navigator

R


----------



## ohsusana

Really Rare. E


----------



## Grammax8

envious Enid

D


----------



## joanmary1

Dozy Doreen

N


----------



## Grammax8

no no

O


----------



## grandmann

Only Option
N


----------



## joanmary1

Neat Nemesia

A


----------



## Grammax8

anxious Annabelle

E


----------



## sandj

Eggs Everywhere 

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Every Eventuality
Y


----------



## grandmann

Yeast Yeti
I


----------



## Grammax8

incredable Imogene

E


----------



## grandmann

Erasable Eprom
M


----------



## ohsusana

Mean Miser. R


----------



## Grammax8

relaxing recluse

E


----------



## grandmann

Everything Expected
D


----------



## sandj

Dairy Dot 

T


----------



## grandmann

Tight Together
R


----------



## Grammax8

rushing river

R


----------



## joanmary1

Red river

R


----------



## sandj

Roller Red 

D


----------



## Margot in FL

Dreadful Disaster
R


----------



## grandmann

Rural Road
D


----------



## ohsusana

Demanding Daughter. R


----------



## sandj

Red Rum 

M


----------



## Grammax8

making mayham

M


----------



## Margot in FL

Monthly Memo
O


----------



## grandmann

Optical Outlet
T


----------



## ohsusana

Treasure Trunk. K


----------



## Grammax8

khaki kayak

K


----------



## sandj

Kid’s Krispies 

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Silver Shard
D


----------



## Grammax8

Dinah's dilemma

A


----------



## boring knit

An Ardvark


K


----------



## joanmary1

Knitting kittens

S


----------



## Grammax8

silver satin

N


----------



## sandj

Nick’s Nephew 

W


----------



## ohsusana

Weather Watching. G


----------



## sandj

Great Group. P


----------



## Grammax8

Penelope's purpose

E


----------



## grandmann

Easy-going Enough
H


----------



## Grammax8

Hannah's heartache

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Entire Episode
E


----------



## Grammax8

excluesively Evelyn's

S


----------



## Grammax8

excluesively Evelyn's

S


----------



## Grammax8

excluesively Evelyn's

S


----------



## grandmann

slip Stitch
H


----------



## Grammax8

hammering Hank (Hank Aaron)

K


----------



## Grammax8

hammering Hank (Hank Aaron)

K


----------



## ohsusana

Knocking Knees. S


----------



## sandj

Silliest Skit 

T


----------



## ohsusana

Terrific Talkback. K


----------



## grandmann

Kidnapper Killed
D


----------



## Grammax8

Dancing dolly

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yackety Yack. K


----------



## sandj

Knitting Knowledge 

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Episode Ends
S


----------



## Grammax8

starlings swarming

G


----------



## grandmann

goofy goober
R


----------



## sandj

Red Rhubarb 

B


----------



## grandmann

Banana Bread
D


----------



## Grammax8

delicious dessert

T


----------



## grandmann

Tasty Teacakes
S


----------



## Grammax8

savory sauce

E


----------



## grandmann

enormous eggplant
T


----------



## Grammax8

tippy toes

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sandy Shores. S


----------



## sandj

Shingles Swaying 

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Giggling Girl
L


----------



## Grammax8

laughing Lena

A


----------



## ohsusana

Awful Algebra. A


----------



## joanmary1

Any answers

S


----------



## ohsusana

Selecting Something. G


----------



## joanmary1

Great guns

S


----------



## sandj

Spicy Scent 

T


----------



## Grammax8

tasty tomato

O


----------



## ohsusana

Opulent Oranges. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Savoury Succotash
H


----------



## ohsusana

Homegrown Honey. Y


----------



## grandmann

Yearning Youth
H


----------



## ohsusana

Heavenly Harp. P


----------



## Grammax8

pestering Peter

R


----------



## ohsusana

Royal Request. T


----------



## grandmann

Twenty Two
O


----------



## ohsusana

One Offering. G


----------



## Grammax8

green gelatin

N


----------



## ohsusana

New Nylons. S


----------



## sandj

Summer Sun

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nightly Newspaper
R


----------



## Grammax8

robust Ronnie

E


----------



## grandmann

Easy Enough
H


----------



## ohsusana

Heaped Handful. L


----------



## Margot in FL

Lorry Loaded
D


----------



## Grammax8

deceitful Dora

A


----------



## ohsusana

Ample Amount. T


----------



## grandmann

Tiny Town
N


----------



## Grammax8

notable Nicole

E


----------



## ohsusana

Earning Extra. A


----------



## Grammax8

amicable Andrew

W


----------



## ohsusana

Worthwhile Wisdom. M


----------



## sandj

Musical Motto 

O


----------



## Grammax8

ordinary Oliver

R


----------



## Grammax8

ordinary Oliver

R


----------



## sandj

Radar Radio 

O


----------



## Grammax8

occasionally obtuse

E


----------



## sandj

Explore Everything 

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Greetings, Gentlemen
N


----------



## Grammax8

naughty nymph

H


----------



## grandmann

Hunting Hat
T


----------



## Grammax8

terrific taps

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Slurping Soup
P


----------



## sandj

Pa Pop 

P


----------



## ohsusana

Plush Panda. A


----------



## grandmann

All Around
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dark Dungeon. N


----------



## grandmann

New Notebook
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kind Kids. S


----------



## grandmann

Survival Skills
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Superb Spectacle 
E


----------



## ohsusana

Exotic Eyes. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Slippery Seal
L


----------



## grandmann

Light Lipstick
K


----------



## ohsusana

Keen Kookaburra. A


----------



## joanmary1

Average anteater

R


----------



## sandj

Russian Restaurant 

T


----------



## Grammax8

tippy toe

E


----------



## ohsusana

Enormous Enlargement. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Trying Times
S


----------



## grandmann

Several Seconds
S


----------



## Grammax8

slim silhouette

E


----------



## ohsusana

Enjoying Everything. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Going Gaga 
A


----------



## Grammax8

angry alligator

R


----------



## Grammax8

angry alligator

R


----------



## ohsusana

Resting Roo. O


----------



## grandmann

Off Only
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yarn. N


----------



## Margot in FL

Numerous Nationalities
S


----------



## grandmann

Short Stories
S


----------



## Grammax8

star search

H


----------



## grandmann

High Hopes
S


----------



## Grammax8

seventy six

X


----------



## ohsusana

Xtra X-rays. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Saturday Supper
R


----------



## Grammax8

rambling Rose

E


----------



## grandmann

Entertaining Elephant
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny Tutu. U


----------



## Grammax8

unusual Uriah

H


----------



## Grammax8

unusual Uriah

H


----------



## grandmann

High Heels
S


----------



## ohsusana

Shiny Stilettos. S


----------



## joanmary1

Swish suede

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Empty Elevator 
R


----------



## joanmary1

Rich roast

T


----------



## Grammax8

triple tap

P


----------



## Grammax8

triple tap

P


----------



## joanmary1

Pretty parasol

L


----------



## Grammax8

long linguine

E


----------



## Grammax8

long linguine

E


----------



## joanmary1

Eerie echo

O


----------



## Grammax8

occuring oscillation

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nimble Needlework 
K


----------



## grandmann

Kitchen Knives
S


----------



## Grammax8

serious situation

N


----------



## joanmary1

Neddy neighing

G


----------



## sandj

Greens Grow 

W


----------



## joanmary1

Willow Warbler

R


----------



## Grammax8

red rasrberry


Y


----------



## grandmann

Yes, Youtube
E


----------



## Grammax8

employing Ernestine 
E


----------



## ohsusana

Ému Egg. G


----------



## joanmary1

Gritty grain

N


----------



## Grammax8

never needing 

G


----------



## Grammax8

never needing 

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Grandly Gesticulating 
G


----------



## joanmary1

Green gown

N


----------



## Grammax8

ninety nine

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Educating Evelyn
N


----------



## joanmary1

Night night

T


----------



## Grammax8

tender tenderloin

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nice News. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Special Salad
D


----------



## Grammax8

diner's delight
T


----------



## ohsusana

Twenty Two. O


----------



## grandmann

Tablecloth Trim
M


----------



## ohsusana

Melting Moments. S


----------



## grandmann

starting slow
W


----------



## ohsusana

Willy Wagtail. L


----------



## sandj

Lucky Lad 

D


----------



## ohsusana

Daily Dinner. R


----------



## sandj

Really Ridiculous 

S


----------



## ohsusana

Soccer Stadium. M


----------



## Margot in FL

Making Memories
S


----------



## grandmann

snow skiing
G


----------



## Grammax8

going gaga

A


----------



## Grammax8

going gaga

A


----------



## joanmary1

Adams apple


----------



## Grammax8

eternal energy

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yurt

T


----------



## Grammax8

tasty tomato

O


----------



## Grammax8

tasty tomato

O


----------



## joanmary1

Old oak

K


----------



## ohsusana

Gift Giving. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Green Grapes
S


----------



## grandmann

lavish looking
G


----------



## ohsusana

Grey Gloves. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Satin Sheets
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sesame Seeds. S


----------



## joanmary1

Stiff shoulder

R


----------



## ohsusana

Really Rough. H


----------



## sandj

Hello Hi 

I


----------



## Grammax8

inky image

E


----------



## ohsusana

Eskimos Esky. Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yummy Yoghourt 
T


----------



## sandj

Ten Times 

S


----------



## ohsusana

Slippery Snail. L


----------



## Grammax8

loopy Louis

S


----------



## Glenlady

salty sausage


----------



## joanmary1

Extra energy

Y


----------



## Glenlady

yellow yarn


----------



## joanmary1

Nasty niff

F


----------



## Margot in FL

Fancy Fan
N


----------



## Glenlady

No needles
S


----------



## joanmary1

Satin stitch

H


----------



## grandmann

Hiking Hat
T


----------



## Glenlady

Tight trousers
S


----------



## grandmann

satin slip
P


----------



## ohsusana

Pretty Poor. R


----------



## Grammax8

romancing Reba

A


----------



## ohsusana

Adventurous Afternoon. N


----------



## Grammax8

number nineteen

N


----------



## Glenlady

naughty nineties
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Slowmoving Storm (here today!)
M


----------



## grandmann

Many Marbles
S


----------



## Glenlady

silly song
G


----------



## boring knit

greedy gobbler

R


----------



## Glenlady

Ravenous racoon
N


----------



## Grammax8

never naughty
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yam. M


----------



## Grammax8

merry memories

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sweet Stuff. F


----------



## joanmary1

Fancy fudge

E


----------



## ohsusana

Electrical Engineering. G


----------



## Glenlady

going green
N


----------



## joanmary1

Noticed nothing

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Glinting Gem
M


----------



## Glenlady

Getting greedy
Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yellow yolk
K


----------



## sandj

Knit Kindly 

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Young Yak. K


----------



## Glenlady

K-- uddly koala
A


----------



## ohsusana

Amorous Alligator. R


----------



## Glenlady

Rampant Rhino 
O


----------



## joanmary1

Overweight ostrich

H


----------



## Glenlady

Hairy hippo
O


----------



## joanmary1

Oily octopus

S


----------



## Glenlady

smelly sardine
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eccentric eagle

E


----------



## Glenlady

Enormous elephant 
T


----------



## grandmann

Thousand Trumpets
S


----------



## Glenlady

sixty saxaphones 
S


----------



## Grammax8

searching scavenger

R


----------



## Grammax8

searching scavenger

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rough Road. D


----------



## Margot in FL

Deserted Drive
E


----------



## sandj

Effective Economics 

C


----------



## ohsusana

Say Something. G


----------



## Grammax8

generous Gertie

E


----------



## Grammax8

generous Gertie

E


----------



## ohsusana

Escaping Emu. U


----------



## Glenlady

unruly Ursula
A


----------



## ohsusana

Awful Algebra. A


----------



## Glenlady

absolutely awful
L


----------



## Grammax8

lounge lizard

D


----------



## Glenlady

dancing Doreen 
n


----------



## joanmary1

Natty Noreen

N


----------



## Glenlady

Nosey Norma

A


----------



## joanmary1

Amorous Anna

A


----------



## Glenlady

Amazing Alice
E


----------



## joanmary1

Energetic 'Enery

Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yesterdays Yak-stew.
W


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> Yesterdays Yak-stew.
> W


Won't want (it)

XYZA


----------



## Glenlady

Aerobatic aircraft
B


----------



## joanmary1

Bathing baby

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yellow Yacht
T


----------



## Glenlady

Tongue twister 
R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rabid Rottweiler
R


----------



## grandmann

Recent Relief
F


----------



## Grammax8

fidgety Freddy

Y


----------



## ohsusana

You Yourself. F


----------



## Glenlady

firm fence
E


----------



## joanmary1

Enormous Earwig

G


----------



## Glenlady

Gigantic gooseberry
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yukky yarn

N


----------



## Glenlady

never normal
L


----------



## joanmary1

Lovely legs!! 

S


----------



## sandj

Sleeping Soundly 

Y


----------



## Grammax8

ying yang

G


----------



## Grammax8

ying yang

G


----------



## Glenlady

Goosey gander 
R


----------



## Grammax8

red rover

R


----------



## Grammax8

red rover

R


----------



## joanmary1

Raisins & raspberries

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Strawberry Soufflé 
E


----------



## Grammax8

Emma eavesdropping
G


----------



## Glenlady

Gormless Gerald
D


----------



## joanmary1

Darling Denise

E


----------



## Glenlady

Elizas Ewbank
K


----------



## joanmary1

Kenneth's kaftan

N


----------



## Glenlady

Normans Nana
A


----------



## Margot in FL

Andrea’s Afghan
N


----------



## Glenlady

Nifty needles
S


----------



## joanmary1

Stretchy stitch

H


----------



## Grammax8

Happy Hariett

T


----------



## grandmann

Toddler Toys
S


----------



## Glenlady

seven swans
S


----------



## Grammax8

Simple Simon

N


----------



## Glenlady

Naughty Noddy
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yo-yo

O


----------



## grandmann

Oh Okay
Y


----------



## Grammax8

Yipee Yay

Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yodelling youth
H


----------



## ohsusana

Heavenly Harp. P


----------



## grandmann

Pitter patter
R


----------



## sandj

Rattle (&) Roll

L


----------



## grandmann

Love Lyric
C


----------



## Grammax8

clumsy Clyde

E


----------



## ohsusana

Eagles Eyrie. E


----------



## Glenlady

Energetic Ernie
E


----------



## ohsusana

Excitable Elsie. E


----------



## Glenlady

Eager Eloisa
A


----------



## ohsusana

Amorous Arthur. R


----------



## Glenlady

Randy Rupert 
T


----------



## boring knit

Touchy Teresa


A


----------



## Margot in FL

Amiable Amanda
A


----------



## sandj

Aerial Angels 

S


----------



## grandmann

Sandra's Sandwich
H


----------



## Glenlady

Harrys hairpiece
E


----------



## grandmann

Ester's Earrings
S


----------



## Glenlady

Sylvias song
G


----------



## grandmann

Garden Gift
T


----------



## Glenlady

trendy tulip
P


----------



## Grammax8

Penelope's pleasure

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Eleanor’s Estate
E


----------



## grandmann

Eventful Era
A


----------



## ohsusana

Arsonist Arrested. D


----------



## Glenlady

Dreamy Dora 
A


----------



## joanmary1

Adorable Annabel

L


----------



## ohsusana

Lovely Lucy. Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yummy yogurt
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tiny Tim

M


----------



## Glenlady

Minnie mouse
E


----------



## joanmary1

Electric eel

L


----------



## Glenlady

Lovely Laura 
A


----------



## ohsusana

Adams Apple. E


----------



## Glenlady

Eddie 'the' eagle
E


----------



## Grammax8

Endora's envy

Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yorkie (dog) yap yap
P


----------



## joanmary1

Porky pig

G


----------



## Grammax8

General George

E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra earnings

S


----------



## Glenlady

Smiling Susan -
:sm01: 
N


----------



## Grammax8

neonatal nursery

Y


----------



## grandmann

Youthful Years
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Simple Solution
N


----------



## grandmann

No Nibbles
S


----------



## ohsusana

Spring Showers. S


----------



## grandmann

Sweaty Spot
T


----------



## Grammax8

tiresome twosome

E


----------



## grandmann

Each Excuse
E


----------



## ohsusana

English Essay. Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yippee yay -for Joan :sm02: 
y


----------



## ohsusana

Yes Yes - for Joan.
S


----------



## Glenlady

Susans coming home, she's coming home.
E


----------



## ohsusana

Eee, lots of laughter and chatter, hugs and kisses.
E


----------



## joanmary1

Exactly, excited

D


----------



## Glenlady

Daves delighted
D


----------



## ohsusana

Delightful Day. Y


----------



## Grammax8

Yasmin yells

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sea Shell. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lovely lavender

R


----------



## Grammax8

ravenous rodent

T


----------



## Glenlady

Tiresome tortoise 
E


----------



## ohsusana

Enormous Enough. H


----------



## joanmary1

Hideous habit

T


----------



## Glenlady

Tartan trews
S


----------



## Grammax8

skinny Selma

A


----------



## Grammax8

skinny Selma

A


----------



## Glenlady

African anteater
R


----------



## grandmann

Appearance, Alleluia (Joan's Daughter)
A


----------



## Glenlady

Amen Amen
N


----------



## grandmann

Need Nesting
G


----------



## Glenlady

gorgeous geranium
M


----------



## grandmann

Mother's Milk
K


----------



## Glenlady

Kenneths knees
S


----------



## grandmann

sister's swap
P


----------



## Glenlady

penny pincher
R


----------



## grandmann

rural road
D


----------



## Grammax8

Decoration Day

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Young Yachtsman. N


----------



## sandj

Nothing Notorious 

S


----------



## grandmann

Sleeping Sound
D


----------



## Margot in FL

Disastrous Development 
T


----------



## ohsusana

Terrific Timing. G


----------



## grandmann

Great Guitarist
T


----------



## Grammax8

tempermental Tina

A


----------



## grandmann

American Ambassador
R


----------



## ohsusana

Risky Racing. G


----------



## joanmary1

Gaudy garment

T


----------



## ohsusana

Trendy Trenchcoat. T


----------



## Glenlady

trout tickling
G


----------



## ohsusana

Grumpy Gorilla. A


----------



## Glenlady

Amorous ape
E


----------



## ohsusana

Escaping Echidna. A


----------



## Glenlady

Alberts artichokes
S


----------



## ohsusana

Simons Strawberries. S


----------



## Glenlady

Striped sleepwear
R


----------



## Grammax8

red roses

S


----------



## grandmann

Scattered Showers
S


----------



## Glenlady

Smoked salami 
I


----------



## Grammax8

incoming income

E


----------



## Glenlady

early exit 
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tea Towel. L


----------



## Grammax8

lovely Lena

A


----------



## grandmann

all around
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dainty Doll. L


----------



## Grammax8

laughing Louise

E


----------



## ohsusana

Easy Exercise. E


----------



## Grammax8

everlasting enjoyment

T


----------



## ohsusana

Therapy Treatment. T


----------



## Glenlady

Tall trees
S


----------



## ohsusana

Small Sticks. S


----------



## Glenlady

Smelly socks 
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sandy Sandals. S


----------



## Glenlady

Sweet strawberries
S


----------



## ohsusana

Silky Soft. T


----------



## Glenlady

Toilet tissue 
E


----------



## ohsusana

‘elps emeroids haha.
S


----------



## Glenlady

soothing strokes 
:sm02: :sm02: 
S


----------



## ohsusana

Slight Sting. G


----------



## Glenlady

grinding gnashers
S


----------



## Grammax8

sister Susie

E


----------



## ohsusana

Enormous Earlobes. S


----------



## Glenlady

Slithery snake
E


----------



## Grammax8

every evening

G


----------



## Grammax8

every evening

G


----------



## ohsusana

Great Goal. L


----------



## Grammax8

looking lovely

Y


----------



## sandj

Yokes Yellow 

W


----------



## ohsusana

Wishy Washy. Y


----------



## Grammax8

Yves yawning

G


----------



## ohsusana

Grandpa Grinning. G


----------



## Glenlady

Granny giggled
D


----------



## Grammax8

darling duo

O


----------



## Grammax8

darling duo

O


----------



## Glenlady

Olly ostrich
H


----------



## ohsusana

Hot Horseradish. H


----------



## Glenlady

Harrys halo
O


----------



## ohsusana

Overgrown Onion. N


----------



## Glenlady

Nevilles nectarine 
E


----------



## ohsusana

Eric’s Eggplant. T


----------



## Glenlady

Teds turnip
P


----------



## Grammax8

Peter's piper

R


----------



## Glenlady

Regs' rhubarb
B


----------



## Grammax8

bosom buddies

S


----------



## Glenlady

Silver sandals
S


----------



## Grammax8

seed stitch

H


----------



## Grammax8

seed stitch

H


----------



## Glenlady

Hot headed 
D


----------



## Grammax8

designer decor

R


----------



## grandmann

Rappers Rap
P


----------



## Glenlady

Petes plums
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sudden Stop. P


----------



## Grammax8

pickled peppers

S


----------



## grandmann

Striped Shirt
T


----------



## Grammax8

tasty tuna

A


----------



## Grammax8

tasty tuna

A


----------



## ohsusana

Awful Anchovies. S


----------



## grandmann

Singing Songs
S


----------



## ohsusana

Saturday Special. L


----------



## grandmann

Love Letter
R


----------



## ohsusana

Really Romantic. C


----------



## grandmann

Colorful City
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Young Yak. K


----------



## grandmann

Knobby Knees
S


----------



## ohsusana

Saggy Skin. N


----------



## grandmann

Nearly Nude
E


----------



## ohsusana

Exciting Eyeful. L


----------



## Glenlady

Leering Len
N


----------



## ohsusana

Naughty Norman. N


----------



## Glenlady

Nylon nightie
E


----------



## Grammax8

endearing Eva

a


----------



## ohsusana

Arthur’s Arousal. L


----------



## Margot in FL

Lexie’s Lover
R


----------



## Glenlady

Randy Raymond 
D


----------



## Grammax8

Dunkin Doughnut

T


----------



## Glenlady

Tea time
E


----------



## Grammax8

Everett's energy

Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yemeni Yacht
T


----------



## grandmann

Terrible Tension
N


----------



## Grammax8

never nervous

S


----------



## ohsusana

Réal Raver. R


----------



## ohsusana

Grammax8 said:


> never nervous
> 
> S


Sometimes Sad. D


----------



## Glenlady

Dare devil
L


----------



## ohsusana

Luscious Lipstick. K


----------



## Glenlady

Koala kissing


----------



## grandmann

Giggling Girls
S


----------



## Grammax8

silver screen

N


----------



## grandmann

National Notary
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yachting Yesterday. Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yellow Yarn
N


----------



## ohsusana

Neddy Neighing. G


----------



## Grammax8

geniune gem

M


----------



## grandmann

Milano Mint
T


----------



## Grammax8

tiny tim

T


----------



## grandmann

Mini Motorcycle
E


----------



## ohsusana

Excellent Entertainment. T


----------



## Glenlady

Tantalising Treats
S


----------



## ohsusana

Silky Smooth. H


----------



## Glenlady

healing hands 
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sunny Seaside
E


----------



## Glenlady

easy egg
G


----------



## ohsusana

Glorious Geranium. M


----------



## Glenlady

Malcolms marrow ---- in the kitchen :sm02: :sm02: 
W


----------



## ohsusana

Willy’s Watermelon. N


----------



## Grammax8

wishing well

L


----------



## Grammax8

wishing well

L


----------



## ohsusana

Limp Leek. K


----------



## Glenlady

Kens kurly kale
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Edible Eggplant
T


----------



## Glenlady

Toasted teacake (with butter of course )

E


----------



## grandmann

Empty Ego
O


----------



## ohsusana

Overall Oscar. R


----------



## Grammax8

ravenous raven

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nasty News. S


----------



## Glenlady

silky satin 
N


----------



## ohsusana

Naughty Nephew. W


----------



## Glenlady

winter woolies 
S


----------



## ohsusana

Summer Sandals. S


----------



## Glenlady

skimpy swimsuit
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny Trunks :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: 
S


----------



## Glenlady

Skinny swimming(dipping )
G


----------



## ohsusana

Go Girl. L


----------



## Glenlady

lovely lady
Y


----------



## grandmann

Y You! U


----------



## Grammax8

understanding Unigraphics

S


----------



## ohsusana

Spectators Seat. T


----------



## grandmann

Tendon Tear
R


----------



## ohsusana

Really Rotten. N


----------



## Glenlady

noisy neighbour
R


----------



## Grammax8

Reilly's renovation

N


----------



## Glenlady

Number nine
E


----------



## Grammax8

enchanted evening

G


----------



## Glenlady

glitzy gown 
N


----------



## Grammax8

novel name

E


----------



## Glenlady

Easy essay 
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yvonne's yoyo

O


----------



## Glenlady

Olive Oyl
L


----------



## grandmann

Lazy Llama
A


----------



## joanmary1

Agile antics

S


----------



## Grammax8

savory sauce

E


----------



## Glenlady

Early exit 
T


----------



## grandmann

Tip Top
P


----------



## boring knit

pitter patter

R


----------



## grandmann

Rip Roaring
G


----------



## ohsusana

Good Grief. F


----------



## grandmann

frozen food
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dagwood Dogs. S


----------



## Glenlady

savoury sausage 
E


----------



## ohsusana

Eating Everything. G


----------



## Glenlady

Greedy guts 
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sore Stomach. H


----------



## Glenlady

Having headache
E


----------



## ohsusana

Early Evening. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Games Galore
E


----------



## Grammax8

extravagant event

T


----------



## Glenlady

terrible twos 
S


----------



## grandmann

Skillet Sandwich
H


----------



## Grammax8

handsome Harrison

N


----------



## grandmann

Nephew Nab
B


----------



## Glenlady

Bathing beauty 
Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yucky Yams
S


----------



## grandmann

Skipping School
L


----------



## ohsusana

Leery Lurker. R


----------



## Glenlady

run rabbit
T


----------



## ohsusana

Train Timetable. E


----------



## Grammax8

energy explosion

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nutty Nougat. T


----------



## Glenlady

Testing teeth 
H


----------



## Grammax8

hairy hound

D


----------



## grandmann

Daughter's Doll
L


----------



## Glenlady

long leggings 
S


----------



## grandmann

Straw Sunhat
T


----------



## Glenlady

Treacle toffee
E


----------



## boring knit

Eager elephant


T


----------



## Glenlady

Timid tortoise
E


----------



## Grammax8

Easter egg

G


----------



## ohsusana

Great Grandma. A


----------



## Margot in FL

Amiable Aunt
T


----------



## Grammax8

tender trap

P


----------



## ohsusana

Perfect Picnic. C


----------



## grandmann

Colorful Carousel
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lower Level. L


----------



## Glenlady

Leg 'of'lamb
B


----------



## ohsusana

Boiled Beef. F


----------



## Glenlady

fresh *******
S


----------



## joanmary1

Smelly socks

S


----------



## Glenlady

salmon salad 
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dainty Dish. H


----------



## joanmary1

Hip hop

P


----------



## ohsusana

Powder Puff. F


----------



## joanmary1

Funny face

E


----------



## ohsusana

Eagle Eyed. D


----------



## joanmary1

Double dose

E


----------



## grandmann

extensive event
T


----------



## Glenlady

Tartan tie
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Easy Edit
T


----------



## grandmann

These Times
S


----------



## ohsusana

Scary Situation. N


----------



## Glenlady

Not nice
E


----------



## ohsusana

Exceptionally Evil. L


----------



## Glenlady

Leather leggings 
S


----------



## ohsusana

So Stretchy. Y


----------



## Margot in FL

You Yelling
G


----------



## Grammax8

grassy glen

N


----------



## Glenlady

naughty Neville
E


----------



## Grammax8

eavesdropping Evie


----------



## Margot in FL

Energetic Eric
C


----------



## grandmann

Comical Commercial
L


----------



## ohsusana

Loud Larrikin. N


----------



## grandmann

Nearly New
W


----------



## ohsusana

Wild Weather. R


----------



## Glenlady

winter woolies
S


----------



## ohsusana

Short Shorts. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Simple Song
G


----------



## Glenlady

going gone 
E


----------



## ohsusana

Electrical Engineering. G


----------



## Glenlady

Green gum-boots
S


----------



## ohsusana

Silver Sequins. S


----------



## Glenlady

Slippy satin 
N


----------



## joanmary1

Nifty notion

N


----------



## Glenlady

number nine 
E


----------



## joanmary1

Exit n entrance

E


----------



## Grammax8

electric eel

L


----------



## ohsusana

Luscious Lips. S


----------



## grandmann

smoke smell
L


----------



## Glenlady

Lovely leeks 
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sweet Strawberries. S


----------



## Glenlady

STRAWBERRY SORBET
t


----------



## joanmary1

Tickly toes

S


----------



## grandmann

Sounded Serious
S


----------



## joanmary1

Stationary storage

E


----------



## Glenlady

eerie echoes
S


----------



## joanmary1

Swimming sticklebacks

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Summer Swallow
W


----------



## joanmary1

Winter weather

R


----------



## grandmann

Radio Report
T


----------



## Grammax8

tenacious tiger

R


----------



## boring knit

radical refurbishment


T


----------



## ohsusana

Times Tables. S


----------



## Glenlady

speak slowly 
Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yipping Yell
L


----------



## Grammax8

leaping lizard

D


----------



## ohsusana

Daily Drama. A


----------



## Glenlady

Awful acting 
G


----------



## joanmary1

Gregarious gorilla

A


----------



## ohsusana

Acting Auditions. S


----------



## Glenlady

sending signals
S


----------



## joanmary1

Singing sparrow

W


----------



## Glenlady

Warbling wren


----------



## ohsusana

Nesting Nightingale. E


----------



## Glenlady

endangered eagle


----------



## Grammax8

enchanting Ella

A


----------



## grandmann

Any Alibi
I


----------



## Glenlady

Impatient Ivan


----------



## Margot in FL

Nonsensical Nuisance 
E


----------



## grandmann

Evil Eye
E


----------



## Grammax8

ebony eyelet

T


----------



## grandmann

Train Traveler
R


----------



## Margot in FL

Royal Russians
S


----------



## grandmann

Slip socks
S


----------



## ohsusana

Saturdays Shopping. G


----------



## Glenlady

grinning gorilla
A


----------



## Margot in FL

Affordable Avocado
O


----------



## Glenlady

Old overcoat
T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tame Tarantula 
A


----------



## Grammax8

affordable apple

E


----------



## joanmary1

Eating eclairs

S


----------



## Grammax8

slippery slope

E


----------



## joanmary1

Eighty efts

S


----------



## Grammax8

satin sheet

T


----------



## Glenlady

terrible twos
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Snowy Slope
E


----------



## grandmann

Escort Electronic
C


----------



## ohsusana

Costume Carnival. L


----------



## Grammax8

lower level

L


----------



## ohsusana

Longtime Local. L


----------



## Grammax8

long lagoon

N


----------



## ohsusana

Narrow Neck. K


----------



## Glenlady

kicking kanga
A


----------



## ohsusana

Aping Around. D


----------



## Glenlady

dancing Do-Do
O


----------



## ohsusana

Over & Out. T


----------



## Glenlady

ta-ta :sm02: 
A


----------



## joanmary1

'allo 'allo!!

O


----------



## Glenlady

onion omelette
E


----------



## Grammax8

Easter Egg

G


----------



## Glenlady

Green grass
S


----------



## grandmann

Strawberry Salad
D


----------



## Grammax8

decadent desert

T


----------



## Glenlady

Trying times
S


----------



## joanmary1

Strawberry sundae

E


----------



## grandmann

Elderberry Extract
T


----------



## Grammax8

Tina Turner

R


----------



## grandmann

Rag rug
G


----------



## ohsusana

Going Global. L


----------



## grandmann

Lip Liner
R


----------



## Grammax8

Red Ryder

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rusty Railing. G


----------



## Glenlady

Gormless Gerry
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Young Yak. K


----------



## Glenlady

Knick knacks
S


----------



## ohsusana

Some Stuff. F


----------



## Glenlady

flirty frillies
S


----------



## ohsusana

Slinky Sarong. G


----------



## Glenlady

Green g-string
G


----------



## ohsusana

Golden Garter. R


----------



## Glenlady

Green Giant (sweetcorn )
H


----------



## ohsusana

Treacle Toffee. E


----------



## Glenlady

Eeee thats my fave.


----------



## grandmann

Eating enough
H


----------



## ohsusana

Having Hiccups. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Surfing Safari
I


----------



## grandmann

Inward Insight
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tedious Task. K


----------



## Glenlady

Knitted knickers 
S


----------



## ohsusana

Scratchy skin. N


----------



## Grammax8

nagging Nancy

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yummy Yogurt. T


----------



## Grammax8

tedious tendencies

S


----------



## Glenlady

Slithering snake 
E


----------



## ohsusana

Elongated Eel. L


----------



## Grammax8

lounging Leopold

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dozy Duck. K


----------



## grandmann

Kind Karma
A


----------



## Grammax8

awesome Andrew

W


----------



## Glenlady

Willy Wonka 
A


----------



## Grammax8

agile acrobat

T


----------



## grandmann

Tear Tattoo
O


----------



## Glenlady

Owner occupier
R


----------



## ohsusana

Réal Ratio. O


----------



## grandmann

Once Over
R


----------



## Grammax8

red raspberry

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yummy Yellow
W


----------



## ohsusana

Wally’s Whereabouts. S


----------



## Glenlady

Still searching 
G


----------



## Margot in FL

Gorgeous Geranium
M


----------



## Glenlady

Marvellous marigold
D


----------



## ohsusana

Delightful Dianthus. S


----------



## Glenlady

Super sweetpeas 
S


----------



## ohsusana

Scarlet Snapdragon. N


----------



## Glenlady

Nice nectarines
S


----------



## Grammax8

sweet strawberries

S


----------



## Glenlady

salmon sandwiches (with mayo )
O


----------



## joanmary1

Salmon salad 

D


----------



## Grammax8

dirty dog

G


----------



## ohsusana

Golden Glow. W


----------



## Glenlady

went walking 
G


----------



## ohsusana

Giant Goanna. A


----------



## joanmary1

Abnormal aniseed 

D


----------



## ohsusana

Daffy Duck. K


----------



## joanmary1

Kitchen kerfuffles


----------



## Glenlady

Silly song 
G


----------



## joanmary1

Greedy guinea-pig

G


----------



## Grammax8

green grass

S


----------



## joanmary1

Sugar snaps

S


----------



## Glenlady

sherbert sweets 
S


----------



## Grammax8

sowing seeds

S


----------



## Glenlady

savoury sausage 
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Exciting Episode
E


----------



## grandmann

Escaping Evil
L


----------



## Glenlady

Looking lovely 
Y


----------



## grandmann

Youthful Years
S


----------



## ohsusana

Slow Sloth. H


----------



## grandmann

Helping Himself
F


----------



## Margot in FL

Fickle Fiona
A


----------



## ohsusana

Aggressive Anaconda. A


----------



## joanmary1

Announcing abbreviations 

S


----------



## Glenlady

Salubrious setting
G


----------



## ohsusana

Grannies Gin. N


----------



## Glenlady

Not now- later maybe :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: 
O


----------



## ohsusana

Oh, Ok. 
K


----------



## joanmary1

Khaki kerchief

F


----------



## ohsusana

Floral Frillies. S


----------



## Glenlady

Satin sheets oo la la :sm02: 
T


----------



## joanmary1

Table talk

K


----------



## Glenlady

knitted kangaroo
O


----------



## ohsusana

Outstanding Opal. L


----------



## Grammax8

laughing loon

N


----------



## ohsusana

Naughty Nincompoop. P


----------



## Glenlady

personal protector 
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rescued Recently. Y


----------



## Glenlady

yackerty yak
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kinky Knickers. S


----------



## Glenlady

Suave Sid
D


----------



## ohsusana

Ditsy Daisy. Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yellow y-fronts :sm23: 
S


----------



## ohsusana

Smelly Socks. S


----------



## Glenlady

Sensational show 
W


----------



## ohsusana

Wet Wellies. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sensible Shoes
S


----------



## Glenlady

String singlet
T


----------



## Grammax8

temper tantrum

M


----------



## Glenlady

merry making 
G


----------



## Grammax8

giggling girl

L


----------



## joanmary1

Lanky legs

S


----------



## Glenlady

soggy soufle
E


----------



## Grammax8

effortless effort

T


----------



## Glenlady

tedious task
K


----------



## grandmann

Kind Kleenex
X


----------



## Grammax8

xi xis

S


----------



## Glenlady

Sixty six
X


----------



## grandmann

X-large Xat
T


----------



## Margot in FL

Troubling Times 
S


----------



## ohsusana

Silent Spot. T


----------



## Glenlady

Toe tapping 
G


----------



## Margot in FL

Gray Goose
E


----------



## Glenlady

easy earnings 
S


----------



## joanmary1

silly stuff

F


----------



## Grammax8

fluffy fleece

E


----------



## joanmary1

Eating eggs

S


----------



## Glenlady

spooning soup 
P


----------



## joanmary1

Picking pears

S


----------



## Grammax8

slippery sidewalk

K


----------



## Glenlady

key knitter 
R


----------



## grandmann

Ripple Rug
G


----------



## Grammax8

graceful gazelle

E


----------



## grandmann

Enough Ease
E


----------



## Glenlady

Expert entertainer 
R


----------



## grandmann

Roadside Restaurant
T


----------



## Grammax8

tender tenderloin

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nightmarish News
S


----------



## ohsusana

Silly Sketch. H


----------



## Glenlady

Heavy hailstones (we had yesterday )!!
S


----------



## Grammax8

searching sheriff

F


----------



## Margot in FL

Funicular Fear
R


----------



## joanmary1

Royal ruff


----------



## Glenlady

Freddie frog
G


----------



## Grammax8

Georgia girl

L


----------



## Glenlady

Loaded lorry
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yaks-milk yogurt

T


----------



## Glenlady

toasted tea-cake (with butter )
E


----------



## grandmann

Eggplant Entrees
S


----------



## Glenlady

Salty sardines 
S


----------



## grandmann

Sea Salt
T


----------



## Glenlady

tennis tournament 
T


----------



## grandmann

Today's Temp?
P


----------



## Glenlady

Plummeting parrot
T


----------



## grandmann

Tiny Tumblers
S


----------



## Grammax8

sandwich shop

P


----------



## grandmann

Popular Photo
O


----------



## Glenlady

old onion
N


----------



## Grammax8

noisy neighbor

R


----------



## grandmann

Reveal Retro
O


----------



## ohsusana

Opulent Offering. G


----------



## grandmann

Graduation Greeting
G


----------



## ohsusana

Gossiping Grandpa. A


----------



## grandmann

Across America
A


----------



## Margot in FL

Amazing Adventure
E


----------



## ohsusana

Enlightened Empress. S


----------



## Glenlady

smart sailor
R


----------



## ohsusana

Really Robust. T


----------



## Glenlady

Tight trousers 
S


----------



## ohsusana

Saggy Skirt. T


----------



## Glenlady

Tit for tat
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tin Trunk. K


----------



## Glenlady

Keystone kops
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Slippery Sidewalk
K


----------



## Grammax8

kicking kangaroo

O


----------



## grandmann

One's Opportunity
Y


----------



## Glenlady

yawning yak 
K


----------



## grandmann

Knitting Kit
T


----------



## Glenlady

Tartan tapestry

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yin & Yang
G


----------



## Glenlady

Gruesome ghost 
T


----------



## Grammax8

terrific time

E


----------



## grandmann

Emerald Earrings
S


----------



## Grammax8

Santa's sleigh

H


----------



## grandmann

Helping Herself
F


----------



## ohsusana

Flipping Fish. H


----------



## Glenlady

heavy haddock 
K


----------



## ohsusana

Khaki Kerchief. F


----------



## Glenlady

fancy fairy
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yolk. K


----------



## Glenlady

krinkle kut chips
L


----------



## ohsusana

Sizzling Scallops. S


----------



## Glenlady

simply scrummy
Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yvonne Yawned
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dorothy Danced. D


----------



## Glenlady

Dick dithered 
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dottery Dick. K


----------



## Glenlady

Kiss me Kwik ( seaside hat ) remember ? ha ha
K


----------



## Grammax8

knick knack

K


----------



## joanmary1

Kilder-kins


----------



## Glenlady

King Kong 
G


----------



## joanmary1

Green gables

S


----------



## Glenlady

Scorching summer
R


----------



## Margot in FL

Recently Read
D


----------



## Glenlady

Demon drink
K


----------



## grandmann

Karate Kick
K


----------



## ohsusana

Knock Kneed. D


----------



## Glenlady

Dead eyed Dick
K


----------



## ohsusana

Klutzy Kimono. O


----------



## Glenlady

Oddball Orinoko
O


----------



## ohsusana

Oink Oink. K


----------



## Glenlady

Klunk Klick ( used to say that when seat belts were first introduced to remind us to 'belt up' )
K


----------



## grandmann

Kitchen Kook
K


----------



## grandmann

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-613295-807.html#16213120


----------



## Margot in FL

Kinky Kangaroo
O


----------



## grandmann

Optimistic Occupant
T


----------



## sandj

Take This 

S


----------



## grandmann

Sassy Sister
R


----------



## Grammax8

red rooster

R


----------



## ohsusana

Road Runner. R


----------



## Glenlady

ragged ruffian
N


----------



## Grammax8

nothing neverless

S


----------



## Glenlady

something stupid 
D


----------



## grandmann

Dumber & Dumb
B


----------



## Margot in FL

Badly Behaved
D


----------



## Glenlady

Dick Dastardly
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Young & Youngest. T


----------



## grandmann

Tummy Tuck
K


----------



## Margot in FL

Kansas Kid
D


----------



## Grammax8

Daisy Duck

K


----------



## ohsusana

Keeping Kittens. S


----------



## Glenlady

simpering 'sook' 
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kookakaka Kookaburra. A


----------



## Glenlady

amorous armadillo 
O


----------



## ohsusana

‘Ooting Owl. L


----------



## Glenlady

Laughing Llama 
A


----------



## Grammax8

adorable aardvark

K


----------



## Glenlady

knitted kitten 
N


----------



## Grammax8

navigating nervously

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Young Yak. K


----------



## grandmann

Kidnapper Knock-out
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tick Tock. K


----------



## Grammax8

knock knock

K


----------



## ohsusana

Koala & Kangaroo. O


----------



## Glenlady

orange octopus 
S


----------



## ohsusana

Scary Spider. R


----------



## Glenlady

Rock 'n roll
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lovely Looking. G


----------



## Glenlady

Great granny
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Young Yuppie. E


----------



## Glenlady

Eager Eileen 
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nodding Ned. D


----------



## Margot in FL

Ditsy Dancer
R


----------



## Glenlady

Raging river 
R


----------



## Grammax8

running rabbit

T


----------



## Glenlady

Tame trout
T


----------



## grandmann

The Traditionalist
T


----------



## Grammax8

tinsel time

E


----------



## grandmann

Easily Exhausted
D


----------



## Glenlady

Dirty deed 
D


----------



## grandmann

Doc's Desk
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kelly’s Kayak. K


----------



## grandmann

Kids Karaoke
E


----------



## Glenlady

Ednas earings 
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sally’s Smalls. S


----------



## Glenlady

Sids skimpy shorts
S


----------



## ohsusana

Stiff Starch. H


----------



## Glenlady

hip hop
P


----------



## ohsusana

Powder Puff. F


----------



## Glenlady

Flip flops
S


----------



## Grammax8

salty soup

P


----------



## Glenlady

Peppered pilchard
D


----------



## grandmann

Dark Denim
M


----------



## Glenlady

Midnight moon
N


----------



## Grammax8

noisy neighbor

R


----------



## grandmann

Roomba Review
W


----------



## sandj

Wondering Wilma 

A


----------



## grandmann

Answer Antonym
M


----------



## Margot in FL

Mindlessly Meandering 
G


----------



## ohsusana

Galloping Grey. Y


----------



## Grammax8

yodeling Yves

S


----------



## ohsusana

Saturday Singalong. G


----------



## Grammax8

gorgeous gardenia

A


----------



## ohsusana

Amazing Aspidistra. A


----------



## Glenlady

Awful act
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tigers Tail. L


----------



## Glenlady

Long lashes
S


----------



## ohsusana

Scotch & Soda. A


----------



## Margot in FL

Abysmal Appearance 
E


----------



## Grammax8

Easter egg

G


----------



## Glenlady

Gin and ginger
R


----------



## grandmann

Radio Request
T


----------



## Glenlady

Testing times 
S


----------



## grandmann

School Starting
G


----------



## Grammax8

goosey gander

R


----------



## Glenlady

Robin redbreast
T


----------



## Grammax8

trappers target

T


----------



## grandmann

Tent Trailer
R


----------



## Margot in FL

Ridiculous Result
T


----------



## grandmann

Tall Tales
S


----------



## sandj

Small Shrimp 

P


----------



## grandmann

Painted Porch
H


----------



## ohsusana

Hearty Haddock. K


----------



## Glenlady

kind kipper
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rough & Ready. Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yomping yokels
S


----------



## grandmann

Strong String
G


----------



## Grammax8

gentle giant

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Timid Toad
D


----------



## Glenlady

Daffy duck
K


----------



## sandj

Kelly-Green Kilt 

T


----------



## grandmann

Tire Tracks
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sunday Supper
R


----------



## Grammax8

roadrunner resting

G


----------



## grandmann

Generous Groom
M


----------



## Glenlady

Moonstruck Mandy 
Y


----------



## grandmann

Youth's Ylophobia
A


----------



## sandj

Absolutely Awesome 

E


----------



## ohsusana

Elevated Epidemic. C


----------



## Grammax8

cute cherub

B


----------



## grandmann

Brilliant Businesswoman
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nice & Normal. L


----------



## Glenlady

lemon lollies 
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sugary Sweet. T


----------



## Glenlady

sweet 'n sour 
R


----------



## Margot in FL

Reading Redwall
L


----------



## ohsusana

Learning Lots. S


----------



## Glenlady

Seeing stars
S


----------



## Grammax8

salami sandwich

H


----------



## Glenlady

Heavy handbag
G


----------



## grandmann

Generous Giver
R


----------



## Margot in FL

Ruffled Redbreast
T


----------



## Grammax8

tennis twosome

E


----------



## Grammax8

tennis twosome

E


----------



## ohsusana

Easy Exam. M


----------



## sandj

Mind Matters 

S


----------



## grandmann

Summer Styles
S


----------



## ohsusana

Safe System. M


----------



## Grammax8

my mate

E


----------



## grandmann

Extra Eats
S


----------



## Grammax8

solar system

M


----------



## grandmann

Muskie Millstream
M


----------



## Grammax8

modern maiden

N


----------



## grandmann

Noticeable Number
R


----------



## Margot in FL

Risky Result
T


----------



## grandmann

twins tiptoed
D


----------



## Grammax8

dirty dog

G


----------



## grandmann

Gentle Giant
T


----------



## Grammax8

temper tantrum

M


----------



## ohsusana

Musical Melodies. S


----------



## grandmann

Squeezed Shut
T


----------



## ohsusana

Testing Tank. K


----------



## Glenlady

knock knock
k


----------



## ohsusana

Kids Kayaking. G


----------



## Glenlady

Gremlin grinning 
G


----------



## ohsusana

Ghostly Ghoul. L


----------



## Glenlady

legless lout 
T


----------



## ohsusana

Topsy Turvy. Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yapping Yorkie 
E


----------



## grandmann

Exciting Event
T


----------



## Grammax8

time tested

D


----------



## ohsusana

Double Digits. S


----------



## grandmann

Sweet Spot
T


----------



## sandj

Tetley Tea

A


----------



## Margot in FL

Adam’s Apple
E


----------



## ohsusana

Eerie Echo. O


----------



## Grammax8

obviously overt

T


----------



## Glenlady

Tremendously tough
H


----------



## grandmann

Hot Heads
S


----------



## Grammax8

sweet sixteen

N


----------



## Glenlady

Not normal 
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lacy Leotard. D


----------



## sandj

Denny’s Diner 

R


----------



## ohsusana

Red Retriever. R


----------



## Grammax8

replying rapidly

Y


----------



## grandmann

Your Yahoo
O


----------



## Grammax8

organ overature

E


----------



## ohsusana

Eagles Eyrie. E


----------



## Grammax8

elegant extravaganza

A


----------



## Glenlady

Another awful actor
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rétro Radio. O


----------



## Margot in FL

Obstreperous Octopus 
S


----------



## ohsusana

So Stylish. H


----------



## Glenlady

Hooray Henry 
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yahooing Yvonne. E


----------



## joanmary1

Early exercise

E


----------



## ohsusana

Extraordinary Enough. H


----------



## joanmary1

High hilltop

P


----------



## grandmann

PM Post
T


----------



## Grammax8

tiny tarantula

A


----------



## grandmann

Angel Art
T


----------



## Grammax8

tall Terance

E


----------



## grandmann

Extraordinary Experiences
S


----------



## ohsusana

So Soulful. L


----------



## grandmann

Last look
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kitchen Kettle. E


----------



## Glenlady

Electric eel
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lovely Lass. S


----------



## Glenlady

Swinging sixties -- o yeah !
S


----------



## ohsusana

Short Skirts. S


----------



## Glenlady

Smoking smack-- not me I HASTEN TO ADD.


----------



## Grammax8

Krispy Kreme--yum

E


----------



## grandmann

Elementary Ed.
D


----------



## Glenlady

Doubting Dougie 
E


----------



## grandmann

Enough Earnings
S


----------



## Grammax8

smoked salmon

N


----------



## Glenlady

Nellys nightie
E


----------



## Lilyan

Eleven elves

S


----------



## Glenlady

Strange sightings 
S


----------



## sandj

Silliest Song (ever) 

G


----------



## Grammax8

Germaine's garter

R


----------



## grandmann

Rec Room
M


----------



## Glenlady

Magic moments
S


----------



## grandmann

Shiny Star
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rhine River. R


----------



## Glenlady

Rhyming riddle
E


----------



## ohsusana

English Exam. M


----------



## Glenlady

Many mistakes
S


----------



## grandmann

Shrill Scream
M


----------



## Glenlady

Miserable Malcolm 
M


----------



## Grammax8

magic moment

T


----------



## Glenlady

trying times 
S


----------



## Grammax8

secured storage

E


----------



## Glenlady

early evening 
G


----------



## grandmann

Gorgeous Geranium
M


----------



## Grammax8

media milestone

E


----------



## Glenlady

Extravagant Eliza 
A


----------



## joanmary1

Acrobatic Annabelle

E


----------



## Glenlady

Erics earwig 
G


----------



## sandj

Great Greens 

S


----------



## Glenlady

smoked sausage
E


----------



## joanmary1

Ernie's ear-bashing

G


----------



## Glenlady

Gertrudes garden 
N


----------



## Grammax8

nice needlepoint

T


----------



## grandmann

Turtle Top
P


----------



## Grammax8

protein powder

R


----------



## sandj

Rich Ravioli 

I


----------



## Glenlady

Pretty Polly 
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yakkity yak

K


----------



## Glenlady

Kit-kat
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tea time

E


----------



## Glenlady

Eating eccles cakes 
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sugary sweet

T


----------



## Glenlady

treacle toffee
E


----------



## sandj

Tidy Tidings 

S


----------



## sandj

Glenlady said:


> treacle toffee
> E


Ending Emoji

I


----------



## Grammax8

incomplete image

E


----------



## Glenlady

Everything else 
E


----------



## Grammax8

emerging envoy

Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yawning Yak 
K


----------



## grandmann

Knowledgeable Kid
D


----------



## Grammax8

dirty dungeon

N


----------



## Glenlady

No nonsense 
E


----------



## ohsusana

Early Entry. Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yellow yarn 
N


----------



## joanmary1

Nice needles

S


----------



## Glenlady

Silk stockings 
S


----------



## joanmary1

Smoked salmon

N


----------



## Emmy Cat

Naughty nights!

S


----------



## Glenlady

Sardine sandwich 
H


----------



## joanmary1

Happy hour

R


----------



## Glenlady

Rolling round 
D


----------



## joanmary1

Ducking down

N


----------



## Grammax8

Nile negotiator

R


----------



## Glenlady

Revolving rhino 
O


----------



## Grammax8

overeating onions

s


----------



## Glenlady

stuffed salami 
I


----------



## Grammax8

interesting invoice

E


----------



## sandj

Ewe Elk 

K


----------



## Grammax8

kids kicking

G


----------



## grandmann

Giant Growth
H


----------



## ohsusana

Hairy Hand. D


----------



## grandmann

Devilish Detail
L


----------



## ohsusana

Leery Looking. K


----------



## joanmary1

Kipper's kelp

P


----------



## Glenlady

Kinda kinky
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yachting Yesterday. Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yodeling yobbo 
O


----------



## boring knit

Odorous Octopus

S


----------



## Glenlady

Surfing sun- dudes 
S


----------



## joanmary1

Silver spoon

N


----------



## grandmann

Ninny Not
T


----------



## Glenlady

Tiny tot 
T


----------



## grandmann

Talking Toy
Y


----------



## Grammax8

yellow yoyo

O


----------



## ohsusana

Ordered Octopus. S


----------



## Glenlady

swordfish soup
P


----------



## ohsusana

Pickled Prawns. S


----------



## Glenlady

stewed squid 
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dunking Dory. Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yorkshire Yam 
M


----------



## ohsusana

Marvellous Mango. O


----------



## joanmary1

Opulent opal

L


----------



## Glenlady

Lilac leggings 
S


----------



## ohsusana

Smart Scarf. F


----------



## joanmary1

Fancy folderols

S


----------



## Glenlady

Silver spoon 
N


----------



## grandmann

No Navel
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lacking Loyalty. Y


----------



## grandmann

young yaya
A


----------



## ohsusana

Another Android. D


----------



## grandmann

Driftwood Decor
R


----------



## ohsusana

Reproduction Retro . O


----------



## Glenlady

Over ripe oranges 
S


----------



## joanmary1

Smelly stilton

N


----------



## Glenlady

Not nice
E


----------



## joanmary1

Excellent eating 

G


----------



## Glenlady

Galloping gourmet 
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tropical tree

E


----------



## Glenlady

easily entertained 
D


----------



## grandmann

Done Deal
L


----------



## Grammax8

lonesome Louie

E


----------



## grandmann

Exciting Event
T


----------



## Grammax8

twinkle toes

S


----------



## ohsusana

Short Spell. L


----------



## Glenlady

Loch Lomond 
D


----------



## grandmann

Donut Delivery
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellowing Yarn. N


----------



## Glenlady

Naked nun
N


----------



## joanmary1

Glenlady said:


> Naked nun
> N


Naughty naughty!

Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yellow yolk 
K


----------



## joanmary1

Knitting knut

T


----------



## Glenlady

tapestry thread
D


----------



## grandmann

Day's Digest
T


----------



## Glenlady

Tomorrows trash 
H


----------



## Grammax8

heavenly host

T


----------



## Grammax8

heavenly host

T


----------



## Glenlady

Tea time 
E


----------



## grandmann

Tag Team
M


----------



## Glenlady

More music 
C


----------



## grandmann

City's Coach
H


----------



## sandj

Hot Here 

E


----------



## grandmann

Expensive Engagement
T


----------



## Grammax8

terrific trio

O


----------



## Glenlady

Olive oil 
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lovely Lips. S


----------



## Glenlady

Slinky satin suspenders
S


----------



## ohsusana

Shredded Stockings. S


----------



## Glenlady

Stupid Sam 
M


----------



## grandmann

Milk Maid
D


----------



## Glenlady

Dingly dell 
L


----------



## Grammax8

lemon lolly

Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yorkshire yum-yums 
S


----------



## grandmann

Standard Speech
H


----------



## ohsusana

Horse Halter. R


----------



## Grammax8

riding rhinos

s


----------



## ohsusana

Silver Spurs. S


----------



## Glenlady

Silver spoons
S


----------



## ohsusana

Silver Streaks. S


----------



## Glenlady

Stewing steak 
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kitchen Knives. S


----------



## Glenlady

serving spoons
S


----------



## ohsusana

Special Saucer. R


----------



## Glenlady

Rescued 'roo
O


----------



## grandmann

Own Opinion
N


----------



## ohsusana

Noisy Nephew. W


----------



## Grammax8

white wash

H


----------



## ohsusana

Hairy Hog. G


----------



## grandmann

Grrrr Gif
F


----------



## ohsusana

Frenzied Fish. H


----------



## grandmann

Hot Heat
T


----------



## Glenlady

Testing temperature 
E


----------



## ohsusana

Efficient Elbow. W


----------



## Glenlady

Welloff William 
M


----------



## ohsusana

Mighty Millionaire. E


----------



## Glenlady

Erics easy earnings 
S


----------



## ohsusana

Saving Sixpences. S


----------



## Glenlady

Shillings , sixpences and sovereigns
S


----------



## grandmann

Silly Story
Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yawning yak
K


----------



## ohsusana

Koala & Kangaroo. O


----------



## Grammax8

original oil

L


----------



## grandmann

Licking Lips
S


----------



## Glenlady

Seven sisters
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sugar Sweet. T


----------



## Glenlady

Tweet tweet 
T


----------



## ohsusana

Temper Tantrum. M


----------



## Glenlady

Mr. mardy man
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nifty Nev. V


----------



## Glenlady

Virile Vincent
T


----------



## Grammax8

tasty taco

O


----------



## joanmary1

Old overture

E


----------



## grandmann

Enter Early
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yelling Yeah. H


----------



## Glenlady

Happy hunting
G


----------



## ohsusana

Grey Gorilla. A


----------



## Glenlady

Aunt Aggies aspidistra 
A


----------



## sandj

Amazing Artwork 

K


----------



## ohsusana

Klutzy Kaftan. N


----------



## Glenlady

Naked Nora 
A


----------



## Grammax8

Apple Annie

E


----------



## grandmann

Entire Evening
G


----------



## sandj

Going Greener 

R


----------



## ohsusana

Ruby Red. D


----------



## grandmann

Deep Drab
B


----------



## ohsusana

Bonnie Baby. Y


----------



## Grammax8

yawning Yanni

I


----------



## Glenlady

irksome imp
P


----------



## ohsusana

Peppa Pig. G


----------



## Glenlady

greedy guts
S


----------



## sandj

Seeing Something 

G


----------



## grandmann

Generous Gesture
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eating eccles-cakes

S


----------



## grandmann

Soft Snack
K


----------



## Glenlady

Krispy krackers 
S


----------



## grandmann

Sausage soup
P


----------



## sandj

Pleasant Places 

S


----------



## ohsusana

Salty Salami. I


----------



## Grammax8

increments increasing

G


----------



## Glenlady

Galloping goat 
T


----------



## ohsusana

Toe Tickling. G


----------



## Glenlady

Gin & grapefruit gargle :sm15: 
H


----------



## ohsusana

Enormous Egg. G


----------



## joanmary1

Gargling grape-juice

E


----------



## ohsusana

Enormous Eel. L


----------



## Glenlady

Lanky Leo
O


----------



## Grammax8

ornate overlay

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yacht. T


----------



## Glenlady

Tricky Trevor 
R


----------



## joanmary1

Limp lettuce

E


----------



## grandmann

Excellent Endive
E


----------



## Glenlady

Escargots & eels (yuk)
S


----------



## grandmann

Sweet & sour
R


----------



## ohsusana

Ripe & Ready. Y


----------



## grandmann

Yellow Yam
M


----------



## ohsusana

Making Magic. C


----------



## Glenlady

Creepy crawley
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yucky Yuck. K


----------



## Glenlady

Kinky knickers 
S


----------



## ohsusana

Satin Slip. P


----------



## joanmary1

Pretty panties

S


----------



## ohsusana

Scanty Shorts.


----------



## joanmary1

Silky smalls


S


----------



## Glenlady

Slender Sylvia 
A


----------



## joanmary1

Able Albert

T


----------



## Glenlady

Tall Tony 
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yvonne yells

S


----------



## Glenlady

Sonia sings 
S


----------



## joanmary1

Susie skipping

G


----------



## Glenlady

golfing green 
N


----------



## Grammax8

noxious nitrate

E


----------



## ohsusana

Ebony Eyes. S


----------



## grandmann

Shinny Star
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rotten Rascal. L


----------



## Glenlady

Lary lout 
T


----------



## ohsusana

Toot Toot. T


----------



## Glenlady

Treacle tart
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tomorrow’s Thursday. Y


----------



## Glenlady

Yes and I've finally got an appnt. to have my upper lip waxed. I haven't got a moustache like a fellas ha ha, but I know there's a few need getting rid of, I try to pull them with tweezers but as the old eyes ain't so good, can't see what I'm doing :sm16: 
A


----------



## Grammax8

Yolanda's youthful

L


----------



## joanmary1

Luscious lollies

S


----------



## Glenlady

Smashing Smarties 
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sucking sherbet

T


----------



## grandmann

Tit Tat
T


----------



## Glenlady

Teasing Tilly 
Y


----------



## sandj

Your Yarn 

N


----------



## grandmann

New Neighbor
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rogue Relatives. S


----------



## grandmann

Sneezing sound
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dogs Dish. H


----------



## grandmann

Horn Honk
K


----------



## Grammax8

Kris Kringle

E


----------



## chava123

Peter piper


----------



## grandmann

ring riva
A


----------



## Glenlady

Agony aunt 
T


----------



## ohsusana

Telling Tales. S


----------



## Glenlady

Sob story
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yowling Yak. K


----------



## Glenlady

Kiss me Kwik
K


----------



## ohsusana

Keith Kissing Kath. H


----------



## joanmary1

Khaki kaftan

N


----------



## Grammax8

nightly news

S


----------



## joanmary1

Sports shirt

T


----------



## Grammax8

terrified twosome

E


----------



## ohsusana

Easy Email. L


----------



## grandmann

Long lunch
H


----------



## Grammax8

horrible Haggar

R


----------



## grandmann

Rapid Reading
G


----------



## Grammax8

gracious Gracie
E


----------



## ohsusana

Evening Enjoyment. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tippy toes

S


----------



## ohsusana

Shuffling Slippers. S


----------



## sandj

Supersized Sub 

B


----------



## ohsusana

Behaving Badly. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yanquapin

N


----------



## grandmann

New Needles
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sewing Stitch. H


----------



## grandmann

Helix Hat
T


----------



## joanmary1

Thorny thistle

E


----------



## ohsusana

European Express. S


----------



## grandmann

Snoopy Search
H


----------



## joanmary1

Heavy hedge-trimmer

R


----------



## Grammax8

robust reaction

N


----------



## grandmann

New Notebook
K


----------



## ohsusana

Knitted Kilt. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tailored trousers

S


----------



## sandj

Shabby Shop 

P


----------



## joanmary1

Posh pub

B


----------



## grandmann

Baby Boom
M


----------



## Grammax8

modern mode

E


----------



## grandmann

Earn Extra
A


----------



## sandj

Anyone Around 

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dunking Donuts. S


----------



## grandmann

Sipping Soda
A


----------



## ohsusana

Angels Aura. A


----------



## Grammax8

always angling

G


----------



## ohsusana

Glue Gun. N


----------



## joanmary1

New needles

N


----------



## ohsusana

Sewing Scissors. S


----------



## Grammax8

sesame seed

D


----------



## grandmann

Dill Dip
P


----------



## Grammax8

parsnip puree

E


----------



## grandmann

Erasable Error
R


----------



## Grammax8

roving reporter

R


----------



## ohsusana

Range Rover. R


----------



## grandmann

Robustly Rottweiler
R


----------



## Grammax8

radioactive radium

M


----------



## grandmann

Moment of Madness
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sudden Scream. M


----------



## joanmary1

Magical music

C


----------



## ohsusana

Christmas Carols. S


----------



## joanmary1

Silly season

N


----------



## Grammax8

noxious Nelly

Y


----------



## grandmann

Your Youthfulness
S


----------



## ohsusana

Spicy Seasoning. G


----------



## grandmann

Gnawing Gum
M


----------



## ohsusana

Molars Munching. G


----------



## grandmann

girls giggling
G


----------



## ohsusana

Guys Gawking. G


----------



## sandj

Green Glass 

S


----------



## Grammax8

smelly sardine

E


----------



## grandmann

Eliminating Embarrassment
T


----------



## joanmary1

Toffee treat

T


----------



## sandj

Thinking Tank 

K


----------



## grandmann

Kid Kick
K


----------



## Grammax8

kneeling kinkajou

U


----------



## ohsusana

Untidy Underskirt. T


----------



## Grammax8

tedious task

K


----------



## sandj

Kindest Knitter 

R


----------



## Grammax8

rulers reign

N


----------



## grandmann

Noticeable Nails
S


----------



## Grammax8

silver sequine

E


----------



## ohsusana

Edible Escargot. T


----------



## sandj

Tangy Tango 

O


----------



## ohsusana

Opulent Opal. L


----------



## grandmann

Lower Lip
P


----------



## Margot in FL

Pretty Pout
T


----------



## grandmann

Temper Tantrum
M


----------



## ohsusana

Modest Miss. s


----------



## grandmann

Simply Shy
Y


----------



## Grammax8

Yippee Yippee

E


----------



## ohsusana

Eternal Energy. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yes Yvette

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Energy Efficient 
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tow Truck. K


----------



## sandj

Knitting (a) Kitty 

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yes, Yeah
H


----------



## ohsusana

Hurry Home. E


----------



## grandmann

Educational Exam
M


----------



## ohsusana

Making Mayhem. M


----------



## grandmann

Monkey Mechanic
C


----------



## ohsusana

Changing Clutch. H


----------



## Grammax8

heavenly hash

H


----------



## grandmann

Happy High
H


----------



## Grammax8

handsome Harry

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yippie Yay
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Young Yak. K


----------



## grandmann

Kind Kitten
N


----------



## ohsusana

Natural Nails. S


----------



## sandj

Special Singing 

G


----------



## grandmann

Glorified Graffiti
I


----------



## Grammax8

intense ire

E


----------



## sandj

Early Ending 

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Gangly Giraffe
E


----------



## sandj

Peter Piper 
R


----------



## grandmann

Rapid River
R


----------



## ohsusana

Risky Rambling. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Giant Gnu
U


----------



## ohsusana

Ugly Undies. S


----------



## grandmann

Softest Styles
S


----------



## Grammax8

stripe shirt

T


----------



## grandmann

tight top
P


----------



## Margot in FL

Perky Pattern
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nasty News. S


----------



## Grammax8

savory sauce

E


----------



## grandmann

Enjoying Eggplant
T


----------



## Grammax8

tiger trap

P


----------



## ohsusana

Parental Problem. M


----------



## Margot in FL

Missing Magic
C


----------



## joanmary1

Chinese crackers

C


----------



## Grammax8

silly seal

L


----------



## joanmary1

Lovely leaf

F


----------



## grandmann

Fall Festival
L


----------



## Grammax8

lovely lilac

C


----------



## grandmann

Colorful classroom
M


----------



## sandj

Mango Mimosa 

A


----------



## Grammax8

Abigail's artifact

T


----------



## grandmann

Two Teenagers
S


----------



## Grammax8

spicy sausage

E


----------



## ohsusana

Enjoyable Enchilada. A


----------



## Margot in FL

Avoidable Accident 
T


----------



## joanmary1

Trolley timetable

E


----------



## grandmann

Excellent Entitlement
T


----------



## Grammax8

tasty tangerine

E


----------



## ohsusana

Earthwork Excavations. S


----------



## grandmann

simply sailing
G


----------



## sandj

Go Giants 

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Singing Soprano
O


----------



## grandmann

Olive Oil
L


----------



## joanmary1

Local landmark

K


----------



## grandmann

Kind Keepers
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Superfluous Suggestion
N


----------



## sandj

Never New 

W


----------



## grandmann

Windy weather
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rigid Rotor. R


----------



## grandmann

Rain Run-off
F


----------



## Lilyan

Foggy Friday

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yachting Yesterday. Y


----------



## grandmann

Y'all Yell
L


----------



## ohsusana

Luminous Lamp. P


----------



## Margot in FL

Pink Petunia
A


----------



## ohsusana

Awfully Acidic. C


----------



## joanmary1

Charcoal cinders

S


----------



## ohsusana

Strange Smell. L


----------



## sandj

Lovely Laugh 

H


----------



## joanmary1

High horse

E


----------



## Grammax8

enjoyable evening

G


----------



## joanmary1

Green gremlin

N


----------



## ohsusana

Not Now. W


----------



## grandmann

well-balanced wheelbarrow
W


----------



## ohsusana

Wild Willow. W


----------



## joanmary1

Willow wands

S


----------



## ohsusana

Single Sparrow. W


----------



## joanmary1

Woody woodpecker

R


----------



## grandmann

ratty row
W


----------



## Grammax8

wandering witch

H


----------



## grandmann

Halloween Horror
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rotten Rascal. L


----------



## Margot in FL

Lovely Layla
A


----------



## grandmann

apples abundance
E


----------



## ohsusana

Eerie Echo. O


----------



## grandmann

Orange Orchard
D


----------



## ohsusana

Don’t Disturb. B


----------



## grandmann

Babbling Brook
K


----------



## Margot in FL

Krispy Kreme
E


----------



## Grammax8

Evelyn's eatery

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yippie Yay
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yesterday’s Yams. S


----------



## Grammax8

spicy stew

W


----------



## ohsusana

Wet Window. W


----------



## joanmary1

whale watching

G


----------



## grandmann

Green Grapes
S


----------



## joanmary1

Silly sausage

E


----------



## ohsusana

Enough’s Enough. H


----------



## Margot in FL

Heavy Heart
T


----------



## ohsusana

Too Tired. D


----------



## grandmann

Double Dutch
H


----------



## joanmary1

Harry's hamster

R


----------



## grandmann

routinely read
D


----------



## ohsusana

Daily Disinfecting. G


----------



## joanmary1

Green gunge

E


----------



## ohsusana

Extra Ewwww. W


----------



## joanmary1

White washing

G


----------



## ohsusana

Grotty Grey. Y


----------



## grandmann

You Yearned
D


----------



## Grammax8

dirty dungarees

S


----------



## grandmann

Skeleton Smoking
G


----------



## Margot in FL

Gone Girl
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lustrous Light. T


----------



## grandmann

Two Teens
S


----------



## ohsusana

Stinging Slap. P


----------



## grandmann

Particular Point
T


----------



## ohsusana

Training Times. S


----------



## joanmary1

Silky smooth

H


----------



## ohsusana

Hairy Humans. S


----------



## joanmary1

Small shovel

L


----------



## ohsusana

Long Ladder. R


----------



## joanmary1

Rusty rail

L


----------



## grandmann

Local Legend
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dearest Darling. G


----------



## grandmann

Glossy Grey
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yarn. N


----------



## Margot in FL

Notable Noble
E


----------



## ohsusana

Elderly Earl. L


----------



## Margot in FL

Lazy Lord
D


----------



## joanmary1

Dopey duke

E


----------



## grandmann

Every Explanation
N


----------



## Grammax8

noon news

S


----------



## joanmary1

Sharing sweets

S


----------



## grandmann

Sesame Seed
D


----------



## ohsusana

Diamond Dazzler. R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rippling River
R


----------



## Grammax8

rabid raccoon

N


----------



## grandmann

Noteworthy News
S


----------



## ohsusana

Scattered Showers. S


----------



## grandmann

Sunny Skies by us
S


----------



## Grammax8

swishing skirt

T


----------



## joanmary1

Trumpet + tambourine 

E


----------



## grandmann

Entire Era
A


----------



## joanmary1

Acidic apricots

S


----------



## grandmann

Sneaky Squirrel
L


----------



## joanmary1

loopy lion

N


----------



## grandmann

Nightingale Nursing (school)
G


----------



## sandj

Good Ghost 

T


----------



## grandmann

trick / treat
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tasty Turnip. P


----------



## Margot in FL

Petty Problem
M


----------



## ohsusana

Minor Mishap. P


----------



## joanmary1

Pretty parasol

L


----------



## Grammax8

lemon lime

E


----------



## joanmary1

Erudite engineer

R


----------



## Grammax8

raucous rascal

L


----------



## joanmary1

Luscious lolly

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yawning & Yawning. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Ginormous Groan
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nervous Nelly. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Youthful Yolande

E


----------



## Grammax8

enthusiastic Ernest

T


----------



## grandmann

Table Tennis
S


----------



## Grammax8

silver skates

S


----------



## Grammax8

silver skates

S


----------



## sandj

Simple Sky 

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yippee Yo
O


----------



## Grammax8

Obese Orville

E


----------



## grandmann

empty everything
G


----------



## Margot in FL

Grinning Gargoyle 
E


----------



## Grammax8

ecru envelope

E


----------



## joanmary1

Emerald earrings

S


----------



## sandj

Summer Semester 

R


----------



## joanmary1

Royal racket

T


----------



## grandmann

Teeter Totter
R


----------



## Margot in FL

Richmond Roundabout
T


----------



## grandmann

today's topic
C


----------



## Margot in FL

Completely Catastrophic 
C


----------



## Grammax8

crumbling cement

T


----------



## grandmann

Twenty Two
O


----------



## joanmary1

Only once 

E


----------



## Grammax8

evening embers

S


----------



## joanmary1

Scruffy sparrow

W


----------



## grandmann

Washing Window
W


----------



## joanmary1

Window washer

R


----------



## grandmann

Rinse Repeat
T


----------



## Margot in FL

Texas Twostep
P


----------



## joanmary1

Pretty pinecones

S


----------



## grandmann

Strong Settlement
T


----------



## sandj

Two Tamales 

S


----------



## joanmary1

Soft soap

P


----------



## Grammax8

popular Penelope

E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra envelopes

S


----------



## grandmann

Special Sister
R


----------



## sandj

Rocking Rick 

K


----------



## grandmann

Knit Kfb
B


----------



## ohsusana

Baby Bib. B


----------



## joanmary1

Boys brigade

E


----------



## ohsusana

Electrical Engineering. G


----------



## joanmary1

Great grandma

A


----------



## Margot in FL

Anxious Auntie
E


----------



## joanmary1

Exciting event

T


----------



## Grammax8

tedious task

K


----------



## joanmary1

Kissing kousins

S


----------



## grandmann

Sister's Sew
W


----------



## Grammax8

weary warrior

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Right Rum’n
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nifty Notion. N


----------



## sandj

Nicholas Naps 

S


----------



## grandmann

Smaller Steps
S


----------



## joanmary1

Smelly socks

S


----------



## Grammax8

salami sandwich

H


----------



## grandmann

Horn Hook
K


----------



## joanmary1

Keep knitting

G


----------



## sandj

Greenest Grasshopper 

G


----------



## joanmary1

Racing robot

T


----------



## Grammax8

timed turnaround

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dreary Downpour. R


----------



## Grammax8

rancid ravioli

I


----------



## sandj

Interesting Icing 

G


----------



## joanmary1

Granny gabbing

G


----------



## Grammax8

generous giver

R


----------



## joanmary1

Raging river

R


----------



## grandmann

Rocky Road
D


----------



## ohsusana

Desirable Diamond. D


----------



## grandmann

Detail Dinner
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rather Rich. H


----------



## sandj

Happy Hello 

O


----------



## ohsusana

sandj said:


> Happy Hello
> 
> O


Oh Onya :sm24: :sm24: 
A


----------



## joanmary1

Animal antics

S


----------



## Grammax8

adoring Annabelle

E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra excited

D


----------



## Grammax8

dubious detail

L


----------



## joanmary1

Loving look

K


----------



## Margot in FL

Kenneth’s Kilt
T


----------



## joanmary1

Toasted teacake

E


----------



## sandj

Eastside Electric 

C


----------



## Grammax8

cold chicken

N


----------



## ohsusana

Number Nine. E


----------



## grandmann

Expire Edibles
S


----------



## Grammax8

sensible Sammy

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yam Yield
D


----------



## Grammax8

Deborah's daughter

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rip Roaring. G


----------



## grandmann

Goatee Grooming
G


----------



## ohsusana

Glossy Greybeard. D


----------



## grandmann

Done Deal
L


----------



## Margot in FL

Lemon Lime
E


----------



## ohsusana

Early E-mail. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lonely lamb

B


----------



## ohsusana

Brown Bag. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Gushing Geyser
R


----------



## ohsusana

Retro Robot. T


----------



## Grammax8

tenacious Theodore

E


----------



## joanmary1

Eating eggs

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sniffing Snuff
F


----------



## joanmary1

Fluffy fleece

E


----------



## ohsusana

Everything’s Easier. R


----------



## joanmary1

Red radish

H


----------



## Grammax8

heroic Horace

E


----------



## joanmary1

Early evening 

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Grey Goat
T


----------



## jeanpf

Terrific Trio

O


----------



## grandmann

Oversized Oven
N


----------



## ohsusana

Not Noteworthy. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yoda yelling

G


----------



## ohsusana

Ground Ginger. R


----------



## sandj

Real Ripoff 

F


----------



## Grammax8

fiesty Ferdinand

D


----------



## grandmann

Doorbell Ding
G


----------



## sandj

Gorilla Grub 

B


----------



## ohsusana

Buttered Bread. D


----------



## Margot in FL

Dustbin Disaster
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rotten Rubbish. H


----------



## joanmary1

Hot house

E


----------



## Grammax8

edible eggplant

T


----------



## joanmary1

Tommy Tucker

R


----------



## grandmann

Red Ringer
R


----------



## ohsusana

Real Ruby. Y


----------



## sandj

Yesterday’s Year 

R


----------



## grandmann

Real Red
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dalmatian Dog. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Giving Grief
F


----------



## joanmary1

Fuzzy felt (did you have this to play with?)

T


----------



## Grammax8

tiny toddler

R


----------



## joanmary1

Rally round

D


----------



## grandmann

Different Drum
M


----------



## Grammax8

mild manner

R


----------



## grandmann

Right Rib
B


----------



## ohsusana

Buttered Bap. P


----------



## joanmary1

Pink posy

Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yellowing Yaupon
N


----------



## Margot in FL

joanmary1 said:


> Fuzzy felt (did you have this to play with?)
> 
> T


Yes, I remember it!


----------



## ohsusana

National News. S


----------



## Grammax8

spicy sauce

E


----------



## sandj

Extremely Exotic 

C


----------



## Margot in FL

Caustic Curmudgeon 
N


----------



## Grammax8

Nicole's network

K


----------



## grandmann

Kitchen Kook
K


----------



## Margot in FL

Krispy Kreme
E


----------



## Grammax8

endearing Evan

N


----------



## grandmann

Nothing New
W


----------



## joanmary1

Margot in FL said:


> Yes, I remember it!


My daughter had it and liked to play with too!!

Extra enjoyment

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tea Tasting. G


----------



## sandj

Green Gum

M


----------



## ohsusana

Magnificent Magnolia. A


----------



## Margot in FL

Amazing Amanda
A


----------



## grandmann

Awesome Alfalfa
A


----------



## ohsusana

Angels Aura. A


----------



## joanmary1

Acrobatic antics

S


----------



## ohsusana

Secret Stash. H


----------



## Margot in FL

Heavenly Hash
H


----------



## sandj

Happy Halloween 

N


----------



## Grammax8

new novel

L


----------



## joanmary1

Long length

H


----------



## grandmann

Helping Himself
F


----------



## ohsusana

Fickle Fellow. W


----------



## joanmary1

Weeping willow

W


----------



## sandj

White Web 

B


----------



## ohsusana

Bent Branch. H


----------



## joanmary1

Happy home

Y


----------



## sandj

Yonder Youth 

H


----------



## ohsusana

Healthy Habits. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Simple Song
G


----------



## ohsusana

Green Gables. S


----------



## Grammax8

steamy scenario

O


----------



## ohsusana

Ongoing Opera. A


----------



## sandj

Average-tasting Apples 

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sinking Sloop
P


----------



## sandj

Pretty Popsicles 

S


----------



## joanmary1

Seventh sabbatical

L


----------



## Grammax8

loathsome Leigh

H


----------



## joanmary1

High hill

L


----------



## ohsusana

Looking Level. L


----------



## Margot in FL

Lakeside Landing
G


----------



## ohsusana

Green Gobstopper. R


----------



## grandmann

ohsusana said:


> Green Gobstopper. R


Round Red (I hope it's on the hot side)

D


----------



## sandj

Due Do 

O


----------



## grandmann

Ordinary Outfit
T


----------



## sandj

Theater Tickets 

S


----------



## Grammax8

secret salve

E


----------



## ohsusana

Tasty Taco. O


----------



## joanmary1

Open 'ouse

E


----------



## ohsusana

Electric Eel. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lanky Lesley

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Young Yvonne. E


----------



## sandj

Ella’s Elephant 

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny Tot. T


----------



## joanmary1

Trit trot

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tasty Turnip. P


----------



## sandj

Peppery Potato 

O


----------



## Grammax8

obese oracle

E


----------



## joanmary1

Eating eccles-cakes

S


----------



## Grammax8

sauteed shrimp

P


----------



## joanmary1

Painted picture

E


----------



## Grammax8

enjoyable episode

E


----------



## grandmann

Extra E-mail
L


----------



## ohsusana

Luminous Light. T


----------



## grandmann

Two Teacakes
S


----------



## Grammax8

sensible shoes

S


----------



## ohsusana

Spotted Socks. S


----------



## joanmary1

Striped socks


----------



## Margot in FL

Several Socks
S


----------



## joanmary1

Stinky socks

S


----------



## sandj

Superior Submarine Sandwich 

H


----------



## joanmary1

Halfway house

E


----------



## Grammax8

extra envelope

E


----------



## joanmary1

Excellent entry

Y


----------



## grandmann

Youth Yelling
G


----------



## Grammax8

grey goose

E


----------



## grandmann

Ever End
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dilly Dallying. G


----------



## joanmary1

Goosey gander

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rude Rascal. L


----------



## joanmary1

Little lamb

B


----------



## grandmann

Black Bat
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tortoise trotting

G


----------



## Grammax8

galloping ghost

T


----------



## joanmary1

Tallest tree

E


----------



## ohsusana

Elegant Elm. M


----------



## Margot in FL

Magnificent Magnolia
A


----------



## sandj

Amazon Animal 

L


----------



## ohsusana

Leaping Lion. N


----------



## grandmann

Newest Nightwear
R


----------



## Grammax8

reporter reporting

G


----------



## ohsusana

Red Robe. E


----------



## Margot in FL

Enormous Elephant 
T


----------



## sandj

Tiny Taco

O


----------



## ohsusana

Over & Out. T


----------



## Grammax8

tater tots

S


----------



## joanmary1

Soft sole

E


----------



## Grammax8

every evening

G


----------



## joanmary1

Green gauze

E


----------



## grandmann

Excellent Engagement
T


----------



## sandj

Time Tables 

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Silver Shoe
E


----------



## grandmann

Estimate Error
R


----------



## joanmary1

Running riot

T


----------



## ohsusana

Teacher Training. G


----------



## grandmann

Giant Gourd
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dastardly Dragon. N


----------



## grandmann

Numerous Novels
S


----------



## Grammax8

soroity sisters

S


----------



## ohsusana

Speciality Sweets. S


----------



## sandj

Sweetest Syrup 


P


----------



## joanmary1

Pretty pansies

S


----------



## grandmann

Sixth Sense
E


----------



## boring knit

Perky peacock

L


----------



## ohsusana

Kids Knitting. G


----------



## Grammax8

gaudy gaucho

O


----------



## ohsusana

Olive Oil.
L


----------



## Grammax8

lecherous Louie

E


----------



## grandmann

Edge Effect
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny Trowel. L


----------



## sandj

Lime light 

T


----------



## Grammax8

the Titanic

C


----------



## ohsusana

Cheese & Crackers. S


----------



## grandmann

Salty Saltines
S


----------



## ohsusana

Special Shortbread. D


----------



## Grammax8

dancing doll

L


----------



## grandmann

Last Longer
R


----------



## sandj

Red-Pepper Relish 

H


----------



## ohsusana

Hungry Hippo. O


----------



## grandmann

Old Ouija (board)
A


----------



## Grammax8

agreeable Arlene

E


----------



## grandmann

Everyone's Envy
Y


----------



## sandj

Yellow-Belly Youngster 

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Radical Ride
E


----------



## grandmann

Explode Effect
T


----------



## Grammax8

Tetly Tea

A


----------



## grandmann

Antique Auto
O


----------



## ohsusana

Old Observation. N


----------



## Margot in FL

New Needles
S


----------



## sandj

Santa’s Stocking

G


----------



## joanmary1

Going green

N


----------



## grandmann

Nearly Numb
B


----------



## sandj

Birthday Bingo 

O


----------



## grandmann

Object Of
F


----------



## Grammax8

fuzzy fruit

T


----------



## sandj

Tiny Thread

D


----------



## Grammax8

dingy diaper

R


----------



## joanmary1

Running round

D


----------



## ohsusana

Doing Dusting. G


----------



## joanmary1

ohsusana said:


> Doing Dusting. G


Good grief!

F


----------



## knittyliz

Freaky Friday!

Y


----------



## sandj

Yellow-Lemon Yarn 

N


----------



## joanmary1

Nasty nematodes

S


----------



## grandmann

Sneaky Snakes
S


----------



## sandj

Smiling Sailor 

R


----------



## Grammax8

roaring rapids

S


----------



## grandmann

Scrambler Solver
R


----------



## knittyliz

Ready reference
E


----------



## grandmann

Essence Extract
T


----------



## sandj

Tomatoes (with) Tuna

A


----------



## knittyliz

Anxiously Awaiting
G


----------



## grandmann

Global Golf
F


----------



## ohsusana

Fluffy Fabric. C


----------



## Grammax8

curious cat

T


----------



## grandmann

Coach's Clipboard
D


----------



## Margot in FL

Dapper Dan
N


----------



## grandmann

Tracking Trophies
S


----------



## grandmann

No Nonsense 
E


----------



## ohsusana

Easy Errand. D


----------



## grandmann

Dark Dimensions
S


----------



## ohsusana

Slimy Snail. L


----------



## knittyliz

Laughable Limerick

K


----------



## joanmary1

Kipper kedgeree

E


----------



## ohsusana

Easy Enough. H


----------



## joanmary1

Harry's haystack

K


----------



## sandj

Kindly Knitted 

D


----------



## knittyliz

Delicate Doilies

S


----------



## joanmary1

Stuffed sausage

E


----------



## knittyliz

Easy Exercises

S


----------



## Grammax8

Stickley sideboard

D


----------



## grandmann

Dad's Dumbbells
S


----------



## knittyliz

Sensible Sneakers

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sole Speaker. R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rhubarb Relish
H


----------



## sandj

Haunted House 

E


----------



## grandmann

Eerie Eyes
S


----------



## Grammax8

smooth sea

A


----------



## grandmann

Awakefulness Alarm
M


----------



## boring knit

monday morning


G


----------



## Grammax8

gentle gnome

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Epic Epoch
H


----------



## knittyliz

Happy Halloween!

N


----------



## Grammax8

noxious nonsense

E


----------



## grandmann

Everyone Else
E


----------



## knittyliz

Exactly Eleven

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nearly Nighttime. E


----------



## Grammax8

enormous ego

O


----------



## joanmary1

Odd object

T


----------



## knittyliz

Ten Turtles

S


----------



## joanmary1

Six storks

S


----------



## knittyliz

Shifting Sands

S


----------



## Grammax8

senor sanchez

Z


----------



## knittyliz

Zithery Zither

R


----------



## Grammax8

rapid reading


G


----------



## knittyliz

Gracious Guest

T


----------



## joanmary1

Trying tap-dancing

G


----------



## knittyliz

Going Gone

E


----------



## grandmann

knittyliz said:


> Going Gone
> 
> E


I am so glad you sent a pm, the COVID must have gotten to me. It's been a long time, glad to see you playing the word games. Helps my brain from going too rusty :sm02: 
If you didn't notice there is another word game you are welcome to come and join us at. This one we use three words https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-613295-862.html#16417045

Enjoyable Experiences
S


----------



## Grammax8

Simon says

S


----------



## knittyliz

Simply Sassy

Y


----------



## Grammax8

yearly yield

D


----------



## knittyliz

Dresser Drawer

R


----------



## sandj

Really Romantic 

C


----------



## knittyliz

Curiously Cautious

S


----------



## Grammax8

sinking submarine

E


----------



## knittyliz

Enormous Envelope

E


----------



## joanmary1

Elephants exercising

G


----------



## knittyliz

Giddy Giant

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tentative Trial
L


----------



## grandmann

Lava Lamp
P


----------



## knittyliz

Popping Popcorn ????

N


----------



## grandmann

Near noon
N


----------



## knittyliz

Never Nasty
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yester year

R


----------



## knittyliz

Rarely rational
L


----------



## joanmary1

London lights

S


----------



## knittyliz

Smooth satin
N


----------



## joanmary1

natty nylon

N


----------



## Grammax8

nagging Neville

E


----------



## joanmary1

Eleven eggs

S


----------



## Grammax8

suggesting snoozing

G


----------



## joanmary1

Gentle grandma

A


----------



## Grammax8

anxiously awaiting

G


----------



## knittyliz

Going Green
N


----------



## joanmary1

Newest notion

N


----------



## knittyliz

Not now
W


----------



## joanmary1

Wet weather

R


----------



## knittyliz

Really ridiculous
S


----------



## joanmary1

Shiny shoes

S


----------



## Grammax8

swimming seal

L


----------



## knittyliz

Living large
E


----------



## Grammax8

enormous endeaver

R


----------



## knittyliz

Red rooster
R


----------



## Grammax8

racing roadster

R


----------



## knittyliz

Rarely reading
G


----------



## joanmary1

Galapagos giant

T


----------



## knittyliz

Timid Turkey
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow Yaffle

E


----------



## Grammax8

enchanted evening

G


----------



## knittyliz

Glimmering Glitter
R


----------



## joanmary1

Rusty rail

L


----------



## knittyliz

Labeled large
E


----------



## sandj

Early Eggs 

S


----------



## Grammax8

scarlet scarf

F


----------



## knittyliz

Famous Family
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Ying + yang 

G


----------



## sandj

Good Greetings

S


----------



## knittyliz

Syrupy sweet
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tongue twister

R


----------



## Grammax8

rodeo rider

R


----------



## knittyliz

Restless reindeer
R


----------



## joanmary1

Rudolf reindeer

R


----------



## knittyliz

Rowdy raffle
E


----------



## Grammax8

eager escort

T


----------



## knittyliz

Treacherous trickster
R


----------



## sandj

Rip Roaring 

G


----------



## grandmann

Green Grass
S


----------



## Grammax8

sassy Suzette

E


----------



## sandj

Episode Ending 

G


----------



## grandmann

Gender Guidelines
S


----------



## knittyliz

Spicy salsa
A


----------



## grandmann

Ancestral Antiques
S


----------



## knittyliz

Searchable site
E


----------



## grandmann

Enormous Effort
T


----------



## Grammax8

tire tread

D


----------



## knittyliz

Daily diary
Y


----------



## sandj

Yarn (in the) Yard 

D


----------



## Margot in FL

District Drought
T


----------



## knittyliz

Total transformation
N


----------



## joanmary1

New number 

R


----------



## Grammax8

realistic rendering


G


----------



## grandmann

Gold Guitar
R


----------



## Grammax8

robust Reginald

D


----------



## knittyliz

Delightful Dahlia
A


----------



## joanmary1

Aromatic aster

R


----------



## sandj

Rooting Rallies 

S


----------



## joanmary1

Searching secrets

S


----------



## knittyliz

Secretly snooping
G


----------



## joanmary1

Great Gatsby

Y


----------



## knittyliz

Yippy Yorkshire
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eighty eight electrons

S


----------



## knittyliz

Slippery sidewalk
K


----------



## joanmary1

Kitchen knives

S


----------



## knittyliz

Silent spring
G


----------



## grandmann

General Grievous
S


----------



## knittyliz

Severus Snape
E


----------



## grandmann

erasable eyeliner (Not watching the Packers?)
R


----------



## knittyliz

Really restless (warily watching Packers)
S


----------



## grandmann

Simple Suggestion
N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nifty Notion
N


----------



## knittyliz

Northwestern navigator
R


----------



## sandj

Really Ridiculous 

S


----------



## knittyliz

Strangely silent
T


----------



## sandj

Tuesday Taco 

O


----------



## knittyliz

October operation
N


----------



## Grammax8

negative number

R


----------



## knittyliz

Round robin
N


----------



## grandmann

Nothing North
H


----------



## Grammax8

Heavenly Host

T


----------



## knittyliz

Teal turtleneck
K


----------



## grandmann

Kind Kitty
Y


----------



## Grammax8

Yowling Yeti

I


----------



## knittyliz

Impossible imposition
N


----------



## grandmann

Identify Issues
S


----------



## grandmann

knittyliz said:


> Impossible imposition
> N


No Nothing (I guess you got there first or click on the answer quicker than I did :sm02: )

G


----------



## knittyliz

So sorry... Good Gracious

:sm09:


----------



## grandmann

Simply Small
L


----------



## knittyliz

Largely legal
L


----------



## Grammax8

laughing loudly

Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yawning Yuppie
E


----------



## joanmary1

Electric eel

L


----------



## Grammax8

largely luminous

S


----------



## knittyliz

Simply sweet
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tick tock

K


----------



## sandj

Knitting Kindly (for) Kids 

S


----------



## knittyliz

Susan's sampler
R


----------



## grandmann

Red Roses
S


----------



## sandj

Sweetie’s Soap


P


----------



## grandmann

Patchwork Purses
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Singularly Silent
T


----------



## knittyliz

Third tour
R


----------



## grandmann

Rule Reinforcement
T


----------



## sandj

This Tuesday 

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yesterday's Yield
D


----------



## Grammax8

Diane's dilemma

A


----------



## Margot in FL

Anxious Angus
S


----------



## sandj

Saved Something 

G


----------



## Grammax8

Georgia's garter

R


----------



## knittyliz

Recently registered
D


----------



## grandmann

Digging Dirt
T


----------



## The Nana

Tasty treat


----------



## grandmann

Top Ten
N


----------



## Grammax8

new network

K


----------



## joanmary1

Kitchen key

Y


----------



## sandj

Your Yearly Yarn 

N


----------



## joanmary1

Not now

W


----------



## Grammax8

wrong way

Y


----------



## sandj

Yawning Yoda 

A


----------



## grandmann

Aluminum Awning
G


----------



## Margot in FL

Giggling Girls
S


----------



## Grammax8

Santa's sleigh

H


----------



## grandmann

Happy Household
D


----------



## Grammax8

dark dungeon

N


----------



## grandmann

Not Negligent
T


----------



## knittyliz

Totally tactless
S


----------



## joanmary1

Safe + sound

D


----------



## Margot in FL

Dreaded Dragon
N


----------



## grandmann

Nuance News
S


----------



## Grammax8

sweet syrup

P


----------



## grandmann

Pepperoni Pizza
A


----------



## Grammax8

awesome android

D


----------



## grandmann

Dress Designer
R


----------



## sandj

Real Rum

M


----------



## grandmann

Monday Morning
G


----------



## Grammax8

grand gesture

E


----------



## Margot in FL

(Incredible) Edible Egg
G
I remember the commercial back in the 60s, I think, encouraging us to eat eggs!


----------



## sandj

Great Green Grapes 

S


----------



## Grammax8

simple simon

N


----------



## grandmann

Neon Needles
S


----------



## joanmary1

Stainless steel

L


----------



## grandmann

Local Lawyer
R


----------



## joanmary1

Red rooster

R


----------



## grandmann

Rapid Report
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tasty topic

C


----------



## grandmann

Chit Chat
T


----------



## Grammax8

tic tac

C


----------



## Margot in FL

Choice cut
T


----------



## sandj

Today Tomorrow 

W


----------



## joanmary1

Wishing well

L


----------



## grandmann

Left Leg
G


----------



## Grammax8

glowing gently

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yard by Yard
D


----------



## sandj

Double Dynamic 

C


----------



## grandmann

Chef's Cookbook
K


----------



## knittyliz

Knock Knock
K


----------



## sandj

Knitted Kittens 

S


----------



## knittyliz

Summer Sun
N


----------



## Margot in FL

Noisy Nuisance 
E


----------



## Grammax8

early evening

G


----------



## grandmann

Going Gaga
A


----------



## Grammax8

anorexic Annabelle

E


----------



## ohsusana

Eew Earwig. G


----------



## Grammax8

gently genuflect

T


----------



## knittyliz

Taking tickets
S


----------



## Grammax8

skinny skein

N


----------



## ohsusana

Naughty Nephew. W


----------



## grandmann

Window Washer
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rigid Ruler. R


----------



## grandmann

RV Reservations
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sun shine

E


----------



## grandmann

Emma's Essay
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yacht

T


----------



## grandmann

Two Teeth
H


----------



## joanmary1

Happy holiday

Y


----------



## Grammax8

yellow yoyo

O


----------



## ohsusana

Ominous Observation. N


----------



## Margot in FL

Ninth Nutrient 
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tenth Tablet. T


----------



## grandmann

Teacher's Textbook
K


----------



## sandj

Kit Kat Karma 

A


----------



## joanmary1

Animal animosity

Y


----------



## sandj

Yelling Yoda 

A


----------



## grandmann

Ad Announcement
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tasting Tropical. L


----------



## Grammax8

lucious lollipop

P


----------



## grandmann

Puppy's Paw
W


----------



## Grammax8

wavey wig

G


----------



## grandmann

Greater Good
D


----------



## sandj

Daily Doses 

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Shilling Saved
D


----------



## Grammax8

Daffy Duck

K


----------



## ohsusana

Kissing Kenneth. H


----------



## Grammax8

Handsome Harold


----------



## ohsusana

Debonair Derek. K


----------



## Grammax8

kinky Kiki

I


----------



## joanmary1

Insolent Ida

A


----------



## ohsusana

Amorous Arthur. R


----------



## joanmary1

Randy Roland

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dynamite Dave. E


----------



## joanmary1

ohsusana said:


> Dynamite Dave. E


:sm09: :sm09: :sm11:

Exciting Eric

C


----------



## Grammax8

curious Cedric

C


----------



## joanmary1

Calm Claude

E


----------



## Candycounter1

Purple Plates
????

When I posted
Salty soup was before me. FYI


----------



## sandj

Strawberry Scented 

D


----------



## joanmary1

Deeply divided

D


----------



## Grammax8

dingy decor

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Roman Regiment
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tea tonight

T


----------



## sandj

Thankful Thanksgiving 

G


----------



## ohsusana

Gossiping Grandpa. A


----------



## Grammax8

approaching anarchy

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yorkshire Yarns. S


----------



## Grammax8

sardine sanswich

H


----------



## grandmann

Happy Holidays
S


----------



## ohsusana

Santa’s Sleigh. H


----------



## knittyliz

Honking Horn
N


----------



## sandj

Noon (and) Night 

T


----------



## knittyliz

Time travel
L


----------



## sandj

Lifetime Lollipop 

P


----------



## joanmary1

Pink popsicle

E


----------



## Grammax8

enthusiastic envoy

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Youngest Yak. K


----------



## grandmann

Kosher Kebab
B


----------



## Margot in FL

Beach Bum
M


----------



## ohsusana

Mad Mobster. R


----------



## grandmann

Refection Room
M


----------



## ohsusana

Magnificent Momentum. M


----------



## Grammax8

Monster Mash

H


----------



## ohsusana

High Hopes. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sticky situation

N


----------



## Grammax8

namely nervous

S


----------



## joanmary1

Serving soup

P


----------



## grandmann

Puzzle Pieces
S


----------



## sandj

Short & Sweet 

T


----------



## ohsusana

True Times. S


----------



## Grammax8

tasty tangerine

E


----------



## grandmann

Easily Excited
D


----------



## Grammax8

dancing Dora

A


----------



## ohsusana

Angels Aura. A


----------



## Grammax8

angora afghan

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nosy Neighbour. R


----------



## joanmary1

Rapid replies

S


----------



## ohsusana

Straight Stem. M


----------



## Margot in FL

Mischief Maker
R


----------



## joanmary1

Rapid runner

R


----------



## Grammax8

red radish

H


----------



## joanmary1

Hedgehog's home

E


----------



## grandmann

Enchanting Entrance
E


----------



## Grammax8

everything edible

E


----------



## grandmann

Even Existed
D


----------



## Grammax8

distinguished doctor

R


----------



## ohsusana

Restaurant’s Ravioli. I


----------



## joanmary1

Interesting internet

T


----------



## sandj

Thankful Times 

S


----------



## joanmary1

Snow shovel

L


----------



## sandj

Laughing Lizard 

D


----------



## joanmary1

Distressed damsel

L


----------



## grandmann

Left Lateral
L


----------



## knittyliz

Least likely
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Young Yucca. A


----------



## knittyliz

Appropriate action
N


----------



## ohsusana

Novice Newsman. N


----------



## grandmann

Necessary Need
D


----------



## Grammax8

double digit

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny Tomato. O


----------



## Grammax8

obstinate Ophelia

A


----------



## Grammax8

oops double post


----------



## ohsusana

Approaching Asteroid. D


----------



## Grammax8

dew drops

S


----------



## joanmary1

Angry anteater

R


----------



## knittyliz

Really rare
E


----------



## ohsusana

Easy Enough. H


----------



## Grammax8

hungry hippo

O


----------



## Margot in FL

Ornery Oxen
N


----------



## ohsusana

Number Nineteen. N


----------



## sandj

Northern Nantucket Newspaper 

R


----------



## grandmann

Relaxing Raindrops
S


----------



## Grammax8

sweet sixteen

N


----------



## Grammax8

sweet sixteen

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Newspaper Notice
E


----------



## joanmary1

Easy entry

Y


----------



## Grammax8

yodeling Yolanda

A


----------



## ohsusana

Annie’s Aria. A


----------



## grandmann

Adding Algebra
A


----------



## ohsusana

Astonishing Aura. A


----------



## joanmary1

Angela's Akita

A


----------



## grandmann

An Alleluia
A


----------



## Grammax8

annoying analogue

E


----------



## ohsusana

Extra Effort. T


----------



## Grammax8

tangled tinsel

L


----------



## ohsusana

Loopy Lou. U


----------



## Grammax8

uniquely universal

L


----------



## Grammax8

oops, double post


----------



## ohsusana

Looks Lovely. Y


----------



## sandj

Yoga’s Yoga 

A


----------



## ohsusana

Angry Ant. T


----------



## Grammax8

tight tendon

N


----------



## ohsusana

Neddy’s Nosebag. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Generous Girl
L


----------



## grandmann

Letting Loose
E


----------



## ohsusana

Ému Egg. G


----------



## grandmann

Going Gone
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Exceptional Epoch
H


----------



## Grammax8

Heavenly Host

T


----------



## sandj

Typical Tuesday 

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yesterday, Years
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sewing Something. G


----------



## grandmann

Gentle Giant
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny Tim. M


----------



## Grammax8

Mickey Mouse

E


----------



## ohsusana

Enormous Elephant. T


----------



## Grammax8

tantalizing treat

T


----------



## grandmann

Travel Thought
T


----------



## Grammax8

torrid tropics

S


----------



## sandj

Sloppy Sandwich

H


----------



## ohsusana

Heavenly Harp. P


----------



## grandmann

Pepperoni Pizza
A


----------



## ohsusana

Always Awesome. E


----------



## grandmann

Easy Essay
Y


----------



## Grammax8

Yves yawning

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Gilles Groaning
G


----------



## Grammax8

Gatling gun

N


----------



## sandj

Nighttime Nicholas 

S


----------



## Grammax8

sparkling soda

A


----------



## grandmann

Art Auction
N


----------



## sandj

Noel Notes 

S


----------



## grandmann

Storage Shed
D


----------



## Grammax8

doubling down

N


----------



## grandmann

Nutty Nut
T


----------



## Grammax8

torn tendon

N


----------



## ohsusana

Newsworthy Names. S


----------



## Grammax8

strawberry shortcake

E


----------



## ohsusana

Enjoy Everything. G


----------



## Grammax8

golden goose

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Early Exit
T


----------



## Grammax8

tearful Tanya

A


----------



## boring knit

Alligator antics

S


----------



## ohsusana

Scotch & Soda. A


----------



## Grammax8

American Anthem

M


----------



## Grammax8

American Anthem

M


----------



## ohsusana

Mixed Medium. M


----------



## Grammax8

making mayhem

M


----------



## ohsusana

Making Merry. Y


----------



## Grammax8

yelling Yoda

A


----------



## ohsusana

Amazing Aroma. A


----------



## Grammax8

aromatice anise

E


----------



## ohsusana

Each & Every. Y


----------



## Grammax8

yummy yam

M


----------



## ohsusana

Making Muffins. S


----------



## Grammax8

soft shoulder

R


----------



## knittyliz

Radiant ????
W


----------



## boring knit

silver screen


N


----------



## ohsusana

Nosy Neighbour. R


----------



## grandmann

Red-nosed Reindeer
R


----------



## sandj

Ruby Red Rudolph 

H


----------



## grandmann

Holding Hands
S


----------



## ohsusana

Saying Something. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Green Grinch
H


----------



## grandmann

Handmade Handkerchief
F


----------



## grandmann

Handmade Handkerchief
F


----------



## sandj

Florida Fun 

N


----------



## joanmary1

Non-fat nibbles

S


----------



## grandmann

Snow Sledding
G


----------



## joanmary1

Gentlemanly Grandad

D


----------



## grandmann

Dead Deer
R


----------



## ohsusana

Robust Reindeer. R


----------



## Grammax8

rodeo rider

R


----------



## grandmann

Recycle Rainwater
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rickety Rickshaw. W


----------



## joanmary1

Washing water

R


----------



## ohsusana

Red Roses. S


----------



## joanmary1

Scented sweetpeas

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Simmering Soup
P


----------



## sandj

Punny Peanuts 

S


----------



## Grammax8

sipping soda

A


----------



## grandmann

almost apologetic
C


----------



## Grammax8

crowning Ceasar

R


----------



## ohsusana

Royal Regalia. A


----------



## Grammax8

amusement arcade

E


----------



## ohsusana

Elephants Ears. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sandwich Sample
E


----------



## Grammax8

exciting escapade

E


----------



## joanmary1

Eggs en-croute

E


----------



## Grammax8

envious Eleanor

R


----------



## joanmary1

Raging river

R


----------



## Grammax8

rattled Richard

D


----------



## grandmann

Dinner Date
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Exciting Escapade
E


----------



## Grammax8

entertaining extravaganza

A


----------



## grandmann

Administrative Announcements
S


----------



## Grammax8

sarcastic Selma

A


----------



## grandmann

Attitude Adjustment
T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tremendous Temptation 
N


----------



## grandmann

Not Necessary
Y


----------



## sandj

Yen (for) Yarn 

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nightingale Nearby. Y


----------



## Grammax8

yah yah

H


----------



## ohsusana

Handsome Hunk. K


----------



## Grammax8

Kelly's kaleidoscope

E


----------



## joanmary1

Earl of Essex

X


----------



## Grammax8

xustos xyst (means smooth portico or covered garden walk) for Scrabble

T


----------



## joanmary1

Grammax8 said:


> xustos xyst (means smooth portico or covered garden walk) for Scrabble
> 
> T


Well done! :sm11:

Twisted tunnel

L


----------



## Grammax8

lit luminary

Y


----------



## joanmary1

YMCA youth

H


----------



## sandj

Husband’s Hotdog 

G


----------



## Grammax8

General Grant

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tasting Tough. H


----------



## Margot in FL

Heralds Harking
G


----------



## sandj

Greatest Gift 

T


----------



## Grammax8

tender trap


P


----------



## sandj

Peter Piper Picked Peppers 

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Slushy Snow
W


----------



## grandmann

Winter Wonderland
D


----------



## Grammax8

durable denim

M


----------



## Margot in FL

Making Magic
C


----------



## Grammax8

classicly chic

C


----------



## grandmann

Cardiology Clinic
C


----------



## Grammax8

cold cider

R


----------



## grandmann

Rum Recipes
S


----------



## Grammax8

secret Santa

A


----------



## ohsusana

Amorous Arthur. R


----------



## grandmann

Ric Rac
C


----------



## sandj

Charming Church 

H


----------



## Grammax8

Heavenly Host

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny Topaz. Z


----------



## Grammax8

zealous Zachary

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Young Yobbo. O


----------



## grandmann

Ornery Oldster
R


----------



## Grammax8

rabid raccoon 

N


----------



## sandj

Nicest Nephew 

W


----------



## ohsusana

White Wig. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Garden Gnome
E


----------



## grandmann

Equal Estimates
S


----------



## joanmary1

Scarlet streamers

S


----------



## grandmann

Santa's Sleigh
H


----------



## Grammax8

handsome Harold

D


----------



## ohsusana

Debonair Donald. D


----------



## grandmann

Daily Deal
L


----------



## ohsusana

Looks Lovely. Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yuletide Yearning
G


----------



## joanmary1

Grated gruyere

E


----------



## Grammax8

enchanting Evelyn

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nice Nola. A


----------



## Grammax8

amazing amirgurmi

I


----------



## grandmann

illegal immigrants
S


----------



## ohsusana

Stop Sending. G


----------



## grandmann

Girls Gifting
G


----------



## ohsusana

Glass Goblet. T


----------



## grandmann

Table Talk
K


----------



## ohsusana

Khaki Kitbag. G


----------



## grandmann

Gag Gift
T


----------



## ohsusana

Turquoise Top. P


----------



## Margot in FL

Perfect People
E


----------



## Grammax8

precious pearl

L


----------



## joanmary1

Lingering longing


G


----------



## Grammax8

graceful Glenda

a


----------



## grandmann

At All
L


----------



## ohsusana

Likeable Lad. D


----------



## sandj

Delightful Debra 

A


----------



## ohsusana

Awesome Anna. A


----------



## Grammax8

asthmatic Anatole

E


----------



## grandmann

Eager Elsa
A


----------



## ohsusana

Angelic Angela. A


----------



## sandj

Aaron’s Apple 

E


----------



## grandmann

Eating Elderberries?
S


----------



## ohsusana

Strawberry Smoothie. E


----------



## sandj

Everything Evergreen 

N


----------



## ohsusana

Naughty Nymph. H


----------



## sandj

Happy Holidays 

S


----------



## ohsusana

Stocking Stuffers. S


----------



## grandmann

Secret Santa
A


----------



## ohsusana

Awful Algebra. A


----------



## Grammax8

analytical Andrew


W


----------



## grandmann

Winter Weather
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rather Robust. T


----------



## sandj

Trusted Turtles 

S


----------



## grandmann

Small Skillet
T


----------



## ohsusana

Telling Tales. S


----------



## Grammax8

smelly sauage

E


----------



## ohsusana

Elongated Eel. L


----------



## Grammax8

laughing Leonard

D


----------



## grandmann

December Donations
S


----------



## ohsusana

Soft Soap. P


----------



## joanmary1

Pecan pie


----------



## ohsusana

Extra Expectations. S


----------



## sandj

Silly Santa Song 

G


----------



## joanmary1

Golden glitter

R


----------



## sandj

Red Ravioli 

I


----------



## Grammax8

Idaho Inn

N


----------



## grandmann

Noel Night
T


----------



## Grammax8

tasty tomato

O


----------



## ohsusana

Outlandish Opal. L


----------



## grandmann

Lighting Lamppost
T


----------



## ohsusana

Trading Talk. K


----------



## Grammax8

kinky koala

A


----------



## ohsusana

Amorous Aardvark. K


----------



## Margot in FL

Krispy Kreme
E


----------



## grandmann

Everyday Excitement
T


----------



## Grammax8

two tier

R


----------



## joanmary1

Regal roast

T


----------



## sandj

Pretty Prefect Presents 

S


----------



## joanmary1

Secret Santa

A


----------



## Margot in FL

Advent Addition
N


----------



## grandmann

New Normal
L


----------



## sandj

Laughing Loudly 

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Young Yak. K


----------



## Margot in FL

Kitty’s Kin
N


----------



## ohsusana

Noel Noel. L


----------



## grandmann

Luxury Liner
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rude Rascal. L


----------



## Grammax8

luminary lights

S


----------



## grandmann

Sweet Spot
T


----------



## sandj

Tiny Tears 

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sixty Six. X


----------



## grandmann

Xtra XXXX (Hugs)
X


----------



## ohsusana

‘Xciteable Xmas. S


----------



## Grammax8

sweet sixteen

N


----------



## sandj

Nighttime Now 

W


----------



## Grammax8

winter woes

S


----------



## ohsusana

Summer School. L


----------



## Margot in FL

Living Life
E


----------



## Grammax8

energetic elf

F


----------



## sandj

Friends Forever 

R


----------



## ohsusana

Ruined Relationship. P


----------



## grandmann

Puzzle Pieces
S


----------



## ohsusana

Solving Sudoku. U


----------



## grandmann

Under Umbrella
A


----------



## ohsusana

Aha Abracadabra. A


----------



## Grammax8

amazingly adaptable


E


----------



## ohsusana

Early Excursion. N


----------



## grandmann

Notable Names
S


----------



## ohsusana

Something Sweet. T


----------



## joanmary1

Treacle toffee

E


----------



## ohsusana

Extra Eclairs. S


----------



## Grammax8

still serving

G


----------



## sandj

Guppy Guppies 

S


----------



## Grammax8

sailing smoothly

Y


----------



## Margot in FL

Yesterday’s Yarn
N


----------



## sandj

Nice Noel 

L


----------



## joanmary1

Sparkling soda

A


----------



## ohsusana

Aromatic Aniseed. D


----------



## grandmann

Disney Dream
M


----------



## Margot in FL

Mischievous Meerkat
T


----------



## ohsusana

Timid Tortoise. E


----------



## Grammax8

examining each

H


----------



## Margot in FL

Hungry Horse
E


----------



## Grammax8

enemy's envoy

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow Yarrow

W


----------



## Grammax8

withering willow

W


----------



## joanmary1

William Wordsworth

H


----------



## Grammax8

Happy Holidays

S


----------



## joanmary1

Sausage sizzle

E


----------



## grandmann

Eerie Experienced
D


----------



## Grammax8

dirty dog

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Garden Gate
E


----------



## joanmary1

Extraordinary echo

O


----------



## Grammax8

enchanted evening

G


----------



## joanmary1

Green gables

S


----------



## grandmann

joanmary1 said:


> Extraordinary echo
> 
> O


Ornate Object
T


----------



## Grammax8

tiresome tirade

E


----------



## grandmann

Enhance Experiences
S


----------



## Grammax8

slippery sidewalk

K


----------



## Margot in FL

Kipper Kedgeree
E


----------



## Grammax8

elegant etching

G


----------



## sandj

Greatest Glory 

Y


----------



## Grammax8

yonder yeoman

N


----------



## grandmann

Nearly Numb
B


----------



## Margot in FL

Baking Bread
D


----------



## grandmann

Desirable Dough
H


----------



## Grammax8

Heartbreak Hotel

L


----------



## Margot in FL

Likely Lads
S


----------



## grandmann

See Saw
W


----------



## Grammax8

wonderous waterfall

L


----------



## joanmary1

Looby Lou

U


----------



## Grammax8

urgently underway

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yakult Yogurt 

T


----------



## Grammax8

tempting tempura

A


----------



## joanmary1

Appetizing apple-pie

E


----------



## grandmann

Early Exam
M


----------



## joanmary1

Monday market

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tuesday Test
T


----------



## joanmary1

True tale

E


----------



## Grammax8

enjoyment everlasting

G


----------



## sandj

Going Good 

D


----------



## joanmary1

Double dutch


----------



## grandmann

Happy Holidays better ones to come!
S


----------



## Grammax8

silver star

R


----------



## joanmary1

Rowdy rabble

E


----------



## Grammax8

edible enjoyment

T


----------



## grandmann

Tree Trunk
K


----------



## Margot in FL

Kind Kurt
T


----------



## Grammax8

trout tournament

T


----------



## joanmary1

Twenty two

O


----------



## Grammax8

ornate overlay

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yaffle yawning

G


----------



## sandj

Greek Gods 

S


----------



## grandmann

Sincere Sorrow
W


----------



## Grammax8

wintery weather

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Ribald Rogue
E


----------



## ohsusana

Eagle Eyed. D


----------



## grandmann

Decorations Down
N


----------



## ohsusana

New Notions. S


----------



## grandmann

Sewing Stitches
S


----------



## Grammax8

seeing Santiago

O


----------



## grandmann

Option One
E


----------



## ohsusana

Essential Enough. H


----------



## joanmary1

Heavy hoof

F


----------



## Grammax8

festival food

D


----------



## Grammax8

festival food

D


----------



## joanmary1

Dusty dresser

R


----------



## Grammax8

ridiculous reason

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nothing New
W


----------



## Grammax8

winter wonderland

D


----------



## grandmann

Done Deal
L


----------



## Grammax8

lucious lemonade

E


----------



## ohsusana

Emerald Eyes. S


----------



## joanmary1

Smart style

E


----------



## ohsusana

Elephants Ears. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sappy Sentiment
T


----------



## ohsusana

Troubling Thyroid. D


----------



## Grammax8

driving dangerously

Y


----------



## grandmann

Double Down
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nibbling Nuts. S


----------



## grandmann

Salty Snack
K


----------



## Grammax8

kinky kinkajou

U


----------



## grandmann

Ugly Uno
O


----------



## ohsusana

Ogling Owl. L


----------



## Grammax8

lanky Larry

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yacht. T


----------



## grandmann

Time Together
R


----------



## Grammax8

two thousand 

D


----------



## grandmann

Double Delivery
Y


----------



## Grammax8

yodeling youngster

R


----------



## ohsusana

Racing Rascal. L


----------



## Margot in FL

Limping Llama
A


----------



## joanmary1

Alligator antics

S


----------



## Grammax8

sightseeing Santiago

O


----------



## sandj

One Oreo Only 

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yolk. K


----------



## grandmann

Kitchen Knob
B


----------



## Margot in FL

Babbling Brook
K


----------



## grandmann

Knitted Kitten
N


----------



## Grammax8

new notice

E


----------



## ohsusana

Everlasting & Eternal. L


----------



## grandmann

Lending Limit
T


----------



## ohsusana

Time Tracker. R


----------



## grandmann

Rotten Rutabaga
A


----------



## sandj

Apples (to) Apples 

S


----------



## ohsusana

Soda Stream. M


----------



## Grammax8

modern memo

O


----------



## joanmary1

Oval opal

L


----------



## Grammax8

loopy Lou

U


----------



## joanmary1

Ugly underground

D


----------



## Grammax8

dangerous dialogue

E


----------



## joanmary1

Easy earmuffs

S


----------



## sandj

Supper Soup 

P


----------



## grandmann

Professional Portrait
T


----------



## Grammax8

tasty tuna

A


----------



## grandmann

Albacore Aircraft
T


----------



## sandj

Today Tokyo 

O


----------



## grandmann

Out Of
F


----------



## Grammax8

funny face

E


----------



## Grammax8

funny face

E


----------



## grandmann

Emergency Errand
D


----------



## Margot in FL

Different Decision
N


----------



## joanmary1

Natty napery

Y


----------



## Grammax8

yummy yogurt

T


----------



## grandmann

The Truth
H


----------



## Grammax8

helping hand

D


----------



## grandmann

Dazzling Diamond
D


----------



## sandj

Double Dimensions 

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Silver Sealpoint
T


----------



## Grammax8

teal tam

M


----------



## ohsusana

Mellow Mood. D


----------



## grandmann

Delivery Driver
R


----------



## ohsusana

Ready Rewards. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sliced salami

I


----------



## ohsusana

It’s Ideal. L


----------



## joanmary1

Loathsome liar

R


----------



## ohsusana

Roman Relic. C


----------



## grandmann

Colorful Cobblestone
E


----------



## sandj

Easy Editing 

G


----------



## Grammax8

giving guidance

E


----------



## grandmann

Early Evening
G


----------



## Grammax8

glitzy gown

N


----------



## grandmann

Necessary Nod
D


----------



## Grammax8

diamond dust

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tempting Topaz. Z


----------



## Margot in FL

Zealous Zebedee
E


----------



## sandj

Easy Escapes 

S


----------



## joanmary1

Silky soft

T


----------



## grandmann

The Truth
H


----------



## joanmary1

Heavy hacksaw

W


----------



## sandj

Windows (of the) World 

D


----------



## grandmann

Designer Dresses
S


----------



## Grammax8

savory seasoning

G


----------



## ohsusana

Ghostly Ghoul. L


----------



## Margot in FL

Lemon Lime
E


----------



## joanmary1

Everlasting echo

O


----------



## sandj

Oily Omelette 

E


----------



## Grammax8

entertaining Eliot

T


----------



## The Nana

Terrible twos

S


----------



## grandmann

Starched Shirt
T


----------



## sandj

Today’s Toys 

S


----------



## grandmann

Smelly Skunk
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kitchen Ketchup. P


----------



## grandmann

Pepper Plant
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny Tomato. O


----------



## The Nana

Obese orangutang

G


----------



## ohsusana

Giant Gorilla. A


----------



## Margot in FL

Amazing Ape
E


----------



## sandj

Extra Early 

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Young yeti

I


----------



## sandj

Iced Igloo 

O


----------



## grandmann

Once Over
R


----------



## Grammax8

rapid report

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tinker Tom
M


----------



## Grammax8

midnight mass

S


----------



## sandj

Shopping Spree 

E


----------



## grandmann

Excited Elf
F


----------



## grandmann

Excited Elf
F


----------



## ohsusana

Flying Fish. H


----------



## grandmann

Handsome Hunk
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kitchen Keychain. N


----------



## grandmann

Nick Nack
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kit Kat. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tic Tac
C


----------



## sandj

Cooking Class 

S


----------



## joanmary1

Salty sea

A


----------



## sandj

Army Antic 

C


----------



## joanmary1

Crumbly cheese

E


----------



## Grammax8

empty envelope

E


----------



## joanmary1

Easter eggs

S


----------



## ohsusana

Some Smarties. S


----------



## grandmann

small sigh
H


----------



## ohsusana

High Hopes. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sunken Ship
P


----------



## sandj

Pepperoni Pizza 

A


----------



## Grammax8

adorable aardvark

K


----------



## sandj

Kitty Knit Kit 

T


----------



## ohsusana

Two Thirds. S


----------



## sandj

So So 

O


----------



## ohsusana

Oh OK. K


----------



## grandmann

KitchenAid Kneader
R


----------



## sandj

Really Ridiculous

S


----------



## ohsusana

Red Robin. ( I’ve just received a Christmas card from the uk with a picture of a ruffled Robin on it ). It’s a bit late on arriving but better late than never, haha.
N


----------



## Grammax8

nimble Nellie

E


----------



## ohsusana

Exotic Ella. A


----------



## Grammax8

adventurous Alexander

R


----------



## grandmann

ohsusana said:


> Red Robin. ( I've just received a Christmas card from the uk with a picture of a ruffled Robin on it ). It's a bit late on arriving but better late than never, haha.
> 
> N


Sue, do you get mail from the states? I think the government put a stop to it during the COVID. But I might be wrong.


----------



## grandmann

Right Rear
R


----------



## Margot in FL

Road Ready
Y


----------



## grandmann

Youth's Y-turn
N


----------



## ohsusana

Near New.
W

Ann, I’m not sure about mail from the US as we don’t get any from there.


----------



## grandmann

Winter Weather
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rather Rigid. D


----------



## Candycounter1

Dancing Dog
G


----------



## ohsusana

Going Global. L


----------



## joanmary1

ohsusana said:


> Red Robin. ( I've just received a Christmas card from the uk with a picture of a ruffled Robin on it ). It's a bit late on arriving but better late than never, haha.
> N


Nitty Norah. You'll have keep your robin till next Christmas Sue. I love robins

H


----------



## grandmann

Hungry Hippo
O


----------



## sandj

Often Off 

F


----------



## grandmann

Funny Farm
M


----------



## Grammax8

mild mannered

D


----------



## grandmann

Delicious Dinner
R


----------



## Grammax8

reciting rules

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Skipping Stones
S


----------



## grandmann

Simple Sentence
E


----------



## sandj

Egg Emoji 

I


----------



## Grammax8

inconsistant image

E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra example

E


----------



## grandmann

Endless Embrace
E


----------



## Grammax8

everlasting enthusiasm

M


----------



## sandj

More Milk

K


----------



## Grammax8

knitted kaleidoscope

E


----------



## grandmann

Easily Erase
E


----------



## Grammax8

estimated expenses

S


----------



## sandj

Suddenly Springtime 

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Endless Escapade
E


----------



## sandj

Enjoying Everything Everyday 

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Y’all Yelling. G


----------



## joanmary1

Green grocer

R


----------



## grandmann

Ric Rac
C


----------



## sandj

Cute Crochet 

T


----------



## grandmann

Tatting Thread
D


----------



## Grammax8

dunking doughnut

T


----------



## sandj

Tic Tac Toe

E


----------



## joanmary1

Exciting evening

G


----------



## Grammax8

gracious girl

L


----------



## joanmary1

Lazy lump

P


----------



## Grammax8

precious Petunia

A


----------



## joanmary1

Adorable Azalea

A


----------



## Grammax8

admiring autumn

N


----------



## grandmann

Nervous Night
T


----------



## Grammax8

tight tension

N


----------



## sandj

Noontime Nachos 

S


----------



## Grammax8

soothing salve

E


----------



## grandmann

Emergency Exit
T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tasty Treats
S


----------



## Grammax8

salty seasoning

G


----------



## joanmary1

Grumpy goat

T


----------



## sandj

Travel Talk 

K


----------



## joanmary1

Keepsake key

Y


----------



## grandmann

Youth Yoga
A


----------



## sandj

Army Antic 

C


----------



## Margot in FL

Complete Catastrophe 
E


----------



## Grammax8

eagerly extinguished

D


----------



## grandmann

Dare Devil
L


----------



## Grammax8

lavish lunch

H


----------



## grandmann

Hearty Hashbrowns
S


----------



## Grammax8

secret santa

A


----------



## sandj

Ask Alice Also 

O


----------



## grandmann

sandj said:


> Ask Alice Also
> 
> O


Asked, Also
O


----------



## ohsusana

Oh OK. K


----------



## joanmary1

Kipper king

G


----------



## ohsusana

Golden Gong. G


----------



## sandj

Green Goddess 

S


----------



## joanmary1

Seeking stuff

F


----------



## ohsusana

Full Flow. W


----------



## grandmann

Warm Washcloth

H


----------



## ohsusana

Heavy Haul. L


----------



## Grammax8

loudly laughing

G


----------



## sandj

Go Gators 

S


----------



## Grammax8

silently sneaking

G


----------



## ohsusana

Guzzling Grandpa. A


----------



## grandmann

Afternoon Activities
S


----------



## Grammax8

sweet syrup

P


----------



## Margot in FL

Perfect Pompom
M


----------



## sandj

May Morning 

G


----------



## Grammax8

giddy Gina

A


----------



## Margot in FL

Amiable Agnes
S


----------



## grandmann

Shoulder Surgery
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Youthful Yoga. A


----------



## grandmann

Awoke Awakened
D


----------



## sandj

Dutch Door 

R


----------



## Grammax8

reverse result

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny Topaz. Z


----------



## Grammax8

zooming zephyr

R


----------



## ohsusana

Réal Razzamatazz. Z


----------



## joanmary1

Zebrinny zoo

Z


----------



## ohsusana

Ogling Ostrich. H


----------



## joanmary1

Haughty hen

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nuisance Neighbour. R


----------



## joanmary1

Randy ram

M


----------



## sandj

M&M’s Mix 

X


----------



## Margot in FL

Xavier’s Xylophone
E


----------



## ohsusana

Elephants Ears. S


----------



## grandmann

Silk Scarf
F


----------



## Grammax8

feathered fan

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nifty Notions. S


----------



## joanmary1

New nylons

S


----------



## ohsusana

Scarlet Suspender. R


----------



## joanmary1

Red ribbons

S


----------



## ohsusana

Striped Shirt. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tweed trousers

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sharp Scalpel. L


----------



## sandj

Little Laugh 

H


----------



## joanmary1

Hungry horse

E


----------



## grandmann

Eastern Europe
E


----------



## joanmary1

Every exit

T


----------



## Grammax8

tropical toucan

N


----------



## joanmary1

Nutty nougat

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Timed Test
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tricky Though. H


----------



## grandmann

Highly Humorous
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sunny Smiles. S


----------



## Grammax8

silver sequin

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nowhere Near. R


----------



## joanmary1

Rural ranch

H


----------



## ohsusana

Hula Hoop. P


----------



## joanmary1

Popping popcorn

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nibbling Nuts. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sucking sweets

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Savouring Syllabub
B


----------



## sandj

Busting Bubbles 

S


----------



## Grammax8

sunshine state

E


----------



## ohsusana

Examined Enough. H


----------



## Grammax8

hiring help

P


----------



## grandmann

Police Patrol
L


----------



## ohsusana

Low Level. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lamp light

T


----------



## grandmann

Truck Tires
S


----------



## Grammax8

stupid scheme

E


----------



## grandmann

Excellent Eraser
R


----------



## sandj

Real Russian Rum 

M


----------



## grandmann

sandj said:


> Real Russian Rum
> 
> M


Real Rum
M


----------



## grandmann

Milk Mustache
E


----------



## Emmy Cat

Easter Egg

G


----------



## sandj

Pleasant People 

E


----------



## grandmann

Expecting Excuse
E


----------



## ohsusana

Titanium Torch. H


----------



## ohsusana

grandmann said:


> Expecting Excuse
> E


Everything Except. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tempting Treats
S


----------



## Grammax8

shapely Susan

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nice Neck. K


----------



## grandmann

Knitted Knotwork
K


----------



## sandj

Knit Keeper

R


----------



## grandmann

Roger's Rant
T


----------



## Grammax8

triple threat

T


----------



## ohsusana

Keen Kids. S


----------



## grandmann

Ship Search
H


----------



## joanmary1

Hot house

E


----------



## ohsusana

Endless Earth. H


----------



## grandmann

Half Hour
R


----------



## sandj

Really Raw 

W


----------



## ohsusana

Worthy Warrior. R


----------



## joanmary1

Rovers return

N


----------



## sandj

New Ninja 

A


----------



## grandmann

Animal Arena
A


----------



## Margot in FL

Avenging Angel
L


----------



## joanmary1

Lovely lily

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yelling Youngster
R


----------



## ohsusana

Roving Ruminant. T


----------



## Grammax8

trembling teen

N


----------



## sandj

Naming Now 

W


----------



## ohsusana

Whacking Walnuts. S


----------



## Grammax8

shivering Sonya

A


----------



## sandj

Above Average 

E


----------



## Grammax8

early evening

G


----------



## ohsusana

Grey Greyhound. D


----------



## sandj

Dainty Dollie 

E


----------



## ohsusana

Extra Effort. T


----------



## Grammax8

tainted tomato

O


----------



## sandj

Orlando Opera

A


----------



## Grammax8

adorable Annabelle

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Efficient Exercise
E


----------



## joanmary1

Early exercise

E


----------



## Grammax8

envious Eleanor

R


----------



## joanmary1

Exciting event

T


----------



## ohsusana

Toe Tapping. G


----------



## sandj

Green Grub

B


----------



## ohsusana

Beautiful Butterfly. Y


----------



## Grammax8

youthful Yolanda

A


----------



## joanmary1

Adventurous Annie

E


----------



## Grammax8

every evergreen 

N


----------



## joanmary1

New notion

N


----------



## Grammax8

nightly nightmare

E


----------



## joanmary1

Everlasting evergreen

N


----------



## grandmann

No need
D


----------



## Grammax8

Doug's doughnut

T


----------



## joanmary1

Twenty tablets

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Simpering Sycophant
T


----------



## ohsusana

Ticklish Toes. S


----------



## sandj

Seashell Search 

H


----------



## grandmann

Heaven Help
P


----------



## Grammax8

perfect position

N


----------



## grandmann

No Nightmares
S


----------



## Grammax8

simpering spaniel

L


----------



## grandmann

Loud Laughter
R


----------



## ohsusana

Regal Ram. M


----------



## joanmary1

Mmm marmalade

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Epic Era
A


----------



## grandmann

Attitude Adjustment
T


----------



## ohsusana

Time Travel. L


----------



## grandmann

Ludicrous Laugh
H


----------



## sandj

Huge Hutch 

H


----------



## ohsusana

Heading Homeward. D


----------



## joanmary1

Dipping downward

D


----------



## Grammax8

dancing doll

L


----------



## Margot in FL

Leaving Liverpool
L


----------



## Grammax8

luminous light

T


----------



## joanmary1

Tea time

E


----------



## Grammax8

excited emu

U


----------



## joanmary1

Useless emu

U


----------



## Grammax8

unofficial umpire

E


----------



## joanmary1

Economy of effort

T


----------



## sandj

Today Tomorrow 

W


----------



## Grammax8

worldly woman

N


----------



## sandj

Nadine Naps


----------



## ohsusana

Stiff Shoulder. R


----------



## grandmann

Rug Runners
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sore Shins. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sparkly sequins

S


----------



## ohsusana

Silver Stars. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sun shiny

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yacht. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tiny Tears

S


----------



## Grammax8

saucy Suzette

E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra exercising

G


----------



## Grammax8

green grass

S


----------



## joanmary1

Sheep shearing

G


----------



## Grammax8

gigantic gorilla

A


----------



## Margot in FL

Amazing Aardvark
K


----------



## ohsusana

Killer Koala. A


----------



## Grammax8

Kaffee knits

S


----------



## ohsusana

String Singlet. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tight Trousers
S


----------



## ohsusana

Short Shorts. S


----------



## grandmann

Snow Storm
M


----------



## sandj

Mini Monster 

R


----------



## Grammax8

rotten rutabaga

A


----------



## grandmann

Artist Apron
N


----------



## Grammax8

nightly newscast

T


----------



## ohsusana

Training Tomorrow. W


----------



## Margot in FL

Waving Wand
D


----------



## joanmary1

Dainty dancer

R


----------



## grandmann

rodent research
H


----------



## joanmary1

Hot hedgehog

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Gave Gift
T


----------



## joanmary1

Twisted Tail

L


----------



## sandj

Long Lasting Lollipop 

P


----------



## ohsusana

Pickled Peppers. S


----------



## joanmary1

Pretty panties

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sliced Spam. M


----------



## joanmary1

Malted milk

K


----------



## grandmann

Kitty Kat
T


----------



## ohsusana

Terror Tabby. Y


----------



## grandmann

Yup, Yellow
W


----------



## ohsusana

Wily Woodpecker. R


----------



## joanmary1

Riotous rag-week

K


----------



## Margot in FL

Kathy’s Kalanchoe
E


----------



## sandj

Excellent Event 

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tree Trimming. G


----------



## Grammax8

gigantic gourd

D


----------



## sandj

Double Date

E


----------



## joanmary1

Excessive eczema

A


----------



## Grammax8

amazing anecdote

E


----------



## joanmary1

Exciting evening

G


----------



## Grammax8

grazing gnu

U


----------



## joanmary1

Undone umbrella 

A


----------



## grandmann

Age Appropriate
E


----------



## Grammax8

easy endeavor

R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rollicking Ride
E


----------



## Grammax8

Estonia envoy

Y


----------



## sandj

Yellow Yolks 

S


----------



## grandmann

Silly Stories
S


----------



## Grammax8

silvery silverfish

H


----------



## Grammax8

silvery silverfish

H


----------



## ohsusana

Hiring Housekeeper. R


----------



## Margot in FL

Rare Rhino
O


----------



## ohsusana

Olive Oil. L


----------



## grandmann

Long Length
H


----------



## joanmary1

Heavy haul

L


----------



## Grammax8

longitude latitude

E


----------



## grandmann

extra ease
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Eagle’s Eyrie
E


----------



## grandmann

Excellent Espresso
O


----------



## ohsusana

Orange Opal. L


----------



## Grammax8

lengthy lyric

C


----------



## joanmary1

Chewy crust

T


----------



## Grammax8

tenth time

E


----------



## joanmary1

Excessive earbashing

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Goodness Gracious
S


----------



## joanmary1

Searching for sixpence

E


----------



## grandmann

Emergency Exit
T


----------



## Grammax8

tinsel town

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nearly Nude
E


----------



## Grammax8

enormous eggplant

T


----------



## grandmann

Track Training
G


----------



## Grammax8

Great Gatsby

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yummy Yoghurt. T


----------



## grandmann

Toddler Tantrum
M


----------



## ohsusana

Mischievous Minx. X


----------



## Margot in FL

Xavier’s Xylophone
E


----------



## Grammax8

entertaining Ernest

T


----------



## grandmann

Trustful Truck
K


----------



## Grammax8

kinky Katrina

A


----------



## grandmann

Absolutely Angelic
C


----------



## Margot in FL

Critical Curmudgeon
N


----------



## sandj

Null Numbers 

S


----------



## Grammax8

Sunday siesta

A


----------



## grandmann

Awesome Alpaca
A


----------



## ohsusana

Arthur’s Alopecia. A


----------



## Grammax8

Arlene's apricot

T


----------



## joanmary1

Treacle trail

L


----------



## sandj

Little Lunchbox 

X


----------



## joanmary1

Xavier's xylophone

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Edible Egg
G


----------



## Grammax8

General Grant

T


----------



## ohsusana

Twisting Tornado. O


----------



## joanmary1

One octopus

S


----------



## grandmann

Say Something
G


----------



## joanmary1

Good gracious

S


----------



## grandmann

Sounding Sympathetic
C


----------



## Grammax8

Cheshire cat

T


----------



## sandj

Texted Two 

O


----------



## Grammax8

obstinate Oliver

R


----------



## grandmann

Reduced Rates
S


----------



## sandj

Soybean Soup 

P


----------



## ohsusana

People Powerless. S


----------



## sandj

Special Sunday 

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yesterday Yric
C


----------



## joanmary1

Comfy chair

R


----------



## grandmann

Rash Relief
F


----------



## ohsusana

Feeling Feverish. H


----------



## Grammax8

hungry hippo (remember the game)

O


----------



## ohsusana

Obstinate Oxen. N


----------



## sandj

North News Now 

W


----------



## Grammax8

wintery weather

R


----------



## grandmann

Rapid Rollerblading
G


----------



## ohsusana

Grazing Goat. T


----------



## grandmann

Terrible Taste
E


----------



## ohsusana

Extra Email. L


----------



## sandj

Let’s Look 

K


----------



## joanmary1

Eagle eyed equine

E


----------



## grandmann

Engine Exchange
E


----------



## joanmary1

Electric engine

E


----------



## sandj

Enjoying Eggs Everyday 

Y


----------



## grandmann

Sipping Soup
P


----------



## ohsusana

Perfect Peach. H


----------



## sandj

Hello Hey Hi 

I


----------



## Margot in FL

Impeccable Instinct
T


----------



## grandmann

Terrible Two's
Have your choice O or S


----------



## ohsusana

Overindulging Oysters. S


----------



## grandmann

Speaking Spanish
H


----------



## joanmary1

Searching stitches


----------



## grandmann

Speaking Spanish
H


----------



## joanmary1

Happy house

E


----------



## grandmann

Everyone's Environment
T


----------



## Grammax8

tiresome trio

O


----------



## Margot in FL

Oliver Octopus 
S


----------



## grandmann

Smoked Salmon
N


----------



## ohsusana

Noteworthy News. S


----------



## sandj

Super Sized Shampoo 

O


----------



## joanmary1

One Oreo

O


----------



## grandmann

Only Occasional
L


----------



## joanmary1

Late lesson 

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Needy Neighbour
R


----------



## joanmary1

Reach roundabout

T


----------



## grandmann

That's Terrible
E


----------



## ohsusana

Evil Eyes. S


----------



## grandmann

Sweet Song
G


----------



## ohsusana

Green Gazebo. O


----------



## Margot in FL

Oppose Oligarch
H


----------



## Grammax8

heavenly host

T


----------



## grandmann

Talented Trapezer

R


----------



## Grammax8

repeat rhythm

M


----------



## grandmann

Miss Muffet
T


----------



## sandj

Tutu Tango 

O


----------



## Grammax8

outrageous overhead

D


----------



## grandmann

Dazzling Diamond
D


----------



## Margot in FL

Devious Dictator 
R


----------



## ohsusana

Russian Rogue. E


----------



## Grammax8

Ethiopian Emperor

R


----------



## grandmann

rump roast
T


----------



## Grammax8

Tahitian tremor

R


----------



## grandmann

Renewal Resources
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sailors Sea-legs. S


----------



## Margot in FL

Shimmering Sea
A


----------



## joanmary1

Abandoned adventure

E


----------



## sandj

Egg Eggs Everything 

G


----------



## joanmary1

Goosey goosey gander

R


----------



## grandmann

Raid Report
T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tense Talk
K


----------



## Grammax8

knitting kit

T


----------



## grandmann

Tender T-bone-steak
K


----------



## joanmary1

Kitchen key

Y


----------



## Grammax8

Yasmin's yacht

T


----------



## joanmary1

Tiny teddies

S


----------



## sandj

Shabby Sneakers (in the) Snow 

W


----------



## joanmary1

Waxed wellingtons

S


----------



## grandmann

Size Six
X


----------



## joanmary1

Xavier's xanthium

M


----------



## Grammax8

mom's meatloaf

F


----------



## joanmary1

Fancy florals

S


----------



## grandmann

Shiny Shoes
S


----------



## Margot in FL

Simple Subtraction
N


----------



## joanmary1

Natural nankeen 

N


----------



## grandmann

Nice Name
E


----------



## Grammax8

ever emotional

L


----------



## grandmann

Long Lines
S


----------



## Grammax8

slippery slide

E


----------



## grandmann

Easy-over Egg
G


----------



## ohsusana

Giant Gorilla. A


----------



## joanmary1

Ancient abacus

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sole Survivor. R


----------



## sandj

Record Row

W


----------



## Margot in FL

Weeping Willow
W


----------



## grandmann

Wonderful Workflow
W


----------



## Grammax8

white winter

R


----------



## ohsusana

Remain Relaxed. D


----------



## grandmann

Defensive Driving
G


----------



## sandj

Greatest Gift Giver 

R


----------



## ohsusana

Really Rich. H


----------



## Grammax8

Hungry Howie

E


----------



## grandmann

Executive Enthusiasm
M


----------



## ohsusana

Making Money. Y


----------



## sandj

Your Yellow Yarns 

S


----------



## grandmann

Stinky Sock
K


----------



## joanmary1

Wood work

K


----------



## Margot in FL

Keen Knitter
R


----------



## joanmary1

Road runner

R


----------



## grandmann

Restful Reading
G


----------



## joanmary1

Garden game

E


----------



## Grammax8

Easter eggs

S


----------



## grandmann

Simple Sentences
S


----------



## Grammax8

simple simon

N


----------



## grandmann

Nanosecond Nap
P


----------



## sandj

Penny Prizes 

S


----------



## ohsusana

Salmon Sandwich. H


----------



## grandmann

Hemming & Haw
W


----------



## ohsusana

Wriggling Worm. M


----------



## grandmann

Motivate Myself
F


----------



## ohsusana

Fresh Feeling. G


----------



## sandj

Goo Goo (Eyes) 

O


----------



## grandmann

Oh! O Oh!
H


----------



## sandj

Huckleberry Honey 

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yes yarn

N


----------



## grandmann

Nightingale Nest
T


----------



## joanmary1

To-wit to-woo

O


----------



## grandmann

Orange Oil
L


----------



## Margot in FL

Lovely Ladies
S


----------



## grandmann

simple suggestion
N


----------



## grandmann

simple suggestion
N


----------



## sandj

Nonchalant Newspaper 

R


----------



## grandmann

Ruff & Ready
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Young Yob. B


----------



## Margot in FL

Bombastic Bore
E


----------



## grandmann

Extended Employment
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tawny tabby-cat

T


----------



## grandmann

Two Tears
S


----------



## ohsusana

Silent Signal. L


----------



## grandmann

Library Ladder
R


----------



## Grammax8

running rapid

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dew Drop. P


----------



## Margot in FL

Playing Pretend
D


----------



## ohsusana

Daily Dinner. R


----------



## sandj

Robin Red

D


----------



## Grammax8

dingy dungaree

E


----------



## ohsusana

Excellent Entertainment. T


----------



## grandmann

Teacher's Textbook
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kidneybean Kebab. B


----------



## Margot in FL

Baby Bear
R


----------



## sandj

Remembering Riddles 

S


----------



## Grammax8

satisfactory seminar

R


----------



## Grammax8

oops, double post


----------



## sandj

Rowdy Room 

M


----------



## ohsusana

Maroon Mascara. A


----------



## sandj

Anything Anonymous 

S


----------



## ohsusana

Shush…..Secret. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Talented Trapezist
T


----------



## Grammax8

tingling toes

S


----------



## sandj

Small Sunroof 

F


----------



## Grammax8

foolish fling

G


----------



## ohsusana

Gas Grill. L


----------



## sandj

Lemon Law

W


----------



## Grammax8

wild wardrobe

e


----------



## sandj

Ears Earlobes Earrings 

S


----------



## grandmann

Shiny Studs
S


----------



## ohsusana

So Special. L


----------



## sandj

Long Laps 

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Stephen’s Sister
R


----------



## joanmary1

Robbie's rabbit

T


----------



## grandmann

Twenty-three, Terrific!!!
C


----------



## ohsusana

Slow Strokes. S


----------



## ohsusana

grandmann said:


> Twenty-three, Terrific!!!
> C


Chewy Caramel. L


----------



## sandj

Long lollipop

P


----------



## joanmary1

Pink pineapple

E


----------



## Grammax8

easy effort

T


----------



## grandmann

T-shirt Tag
G


----------



## sandj

Great Godmother 

R


----------



## Grammax8

round robin

N


----------



## grandmann

No Notion
N


----------



## ohsusana

No Need. D


----------



## joanmary1

Deep dent

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Trying Time
E


----------



## ohsusana

Extra Effort. T


----------



## joanmary1

Teddy toys

S


----------



## sandj

Special Seasoning 

G


----------



## joanmary1

Gossamer gauze

E


----------



## grandmann

Estimate Electric
C


----------



## Grammax8

California cuisine

E


----------



## ohsusana

Evening Enjoyment. T


----------



## sandj

Totally Tahini 


I


----------



## grandmann

Itty-bitty Insect
T


----------



## ohsusana

Two Toads. S


----------



## grandmann

Smoke Shop
P


----------



## ohsusana

Porridge Pot. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Telephone Technician 
N


----------



## joanmary1

Nutty nougat

T


----------



## grandmann

Theater Ticket
T


----------



## Grammax8

tight tension

N


----------



## grandmann

Nothing Needed
D


----------



## Grammax8

devious Duncan

N


----------



## grandmann

Not Now
W


----------



## Grammax8

Willy Wonka

A


----------



## ohsusana

Amber Alert. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Talking Telephone
E


----------



## grandmann

Extended Engagement
T


----------



## sandj

Tut Talk 

K


----------



## joanmary1

Kiddy knit

T


----------



## Grammax8

temper tantrum

M


----------



## Margot in FL

Mellow Mushroom
M


----------



## Grammax8

merry mermaid

D


----------



## joanmary1

Digesting dinner

R


----------



## ohsusana

Running Relay. Y


----------



## grandmann

Yonder Years
S


----------



## Grammax8

silk shawl

L


----------



## grandmann

Lucky Lady
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Young Yak. K


----------



## grandmann

Kicking Kickball
L


----------



## Grammax8

laughing loudly

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yarn. N


----------



## Grammax8

nightly news

S


----------



## joanmary1

Stainless steel

L


----------



## grandmann

Little Lamb
B


----------



## Grammax8

Bora Bora

A


----------



## grandmann

Another Account
T


----------



## ohsusana

Timely Transfer. R


----------



## Grammax8

rough rider

R


----------



## sandj

Real Red Robins 

S


----------



## grandmann

Seven Scholarships
S


----------



## Grammax8

strawberry sundae

E


----------



## ohsusana

Sticky Stamp. P


----------



## grandmann

Pecans Potassium
M


----------



## Margot in FL

Muddled Memories 
S


----------



## joanmary1

Searching secrets

S


----------



## sandj

Spectacular Show 

W


----------



## joanmary1

Winter wellies

S


----------



## grandmann

Snow Ski
I


----------



## Margot in FL

Independent Investigator
R


----------



## grandmann

Real Rebel
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lacy Lingerie. E


----------



## Grammax8

easy endeavor

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rogue Rat. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tom Thumb
B


----------



## Grammax8

busy Bertha

A


----------



## joanmary1

Active anthill

L


----------



## ohsusana

Big Bertha. A


----------



## ohsusana

joanmary1 said:


> Active anthill
> 
> L


Little Lamb. B


----------



## Grammax8

bottled bourbon

N


----------



## Margot in FL

Nifty Notion
N


----------



## ohsusana

Noisy Neighbours. S


----------



## joanmary1

Shifting sands

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Shimmering Sunset
T


----------



## joanmary1

Trundling tractor

R


----------



## Grammax8

raucous rascal

L


----------



## ohsusana

Long Length. H


----------



## Grammax8

Hammering Hank
K


----------



## grandmann

Kindergartener Kiss
S


----------



## Grammax8

squirming Stephan
N


----------



## grandmann

Not Now
W


----------



## ohsusana

Written Will. L


----------



## sandj

Long Longer Legs


----------



## ohsusana

Sharp Stick. K


----------



## sandj

Kelly-green Knit-Kit 

T


----------



## grandmann

Tremendous Term
M


----------



## ohsusana

Mammoth Monster. R


----------



## grandmann

Row by Row
W


----------



## sandj

White Wishing Well 

L


----------



## ohsusana

Long Link. K


----------



## Margot in FL

Killer Kanga
A


----------



## sandj

Awesome Awwww

W


----------



## grandmann

Wealthy Widow
W


----------



## Grammax8

wintry weather
R


----------



## ohsusana

Recently Received. D


----------



## grandmann

Different Directions

S


----------



## Grammax8

seeing Sandhurst
T


----------



## grandmann

today's temp.
P


----------



## sandj

Peppermint Popcorn 

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nutty Nougat. T


----------



## joanmary1

Treacle toffee

E


----------



## ohsusana

Everlasting Eclair. R


----------



## Margot in FL

Recently Received 
D


----------



## joanmary1

Dirty drain

N


----------



## Grammax8

naughty Natalie
E


----------



## joanmary1

Excitable Eric

C


----------



## sandj

Crew Club 

B


----------



## Margot in FL

Brown Beaver
R


----------



## grandmann

Rough Rafting
G


----------



## ohsusana

Glacé Ginger. R


----------



## sandj

Real Ravioli 

I


----------



## joanmary1

Indian ink

K


----------



## Grammax8

keen kiwi
I


----------



## joanmary1

In Ireland

D


----------



## grandmann

Dad's Delight
T


----------



## ohsusana

Teak Trunk. K


----------



## Margot in FL

Knows Kilimanjaro 
O


----------



## sandj

Outstanding Oklahoma 

A


----------



## Grammax8

appreciative audience
E


----------



## sandj

Effective Efforts 

S


----------



## Grammax8

seared salmon

N


----------



## grandmann

Soda Straw
W


----------



## ohsusana

Wet Wellingtons. S


----------



## joanmary1

Short shower

R


----------



## grandmann

Raffle Results
S


----------



## sandj

Silver Silk 
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kelly’s Kimono. O


----------



## grandmann

Orange Orchard
D


----------



## Grammax8

Donna's dilemma

A


----------



## ohsusana

Awful Aspic. C


----------



## joanmary1

Cheerful Charlie

E


----------



## sandj

Enjoy Eagles 

S


----------



## joanmary1

Searching solutions

S


----------



## Grammax8

shearing sheep
P


----------



## ohsusana

Powder Puff. F


----------



## grandmann

Fuss Free
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Excellent Example
E


----------



## grandmann

Exultant Expression
N


----------



## Grammax8

natural nutmeg

G


----------



## sandj

Giant Gingerbread 

D


----------



## ohsusana

Delightful Dessert. T


----------



## grandmann

Train Terminal
L


----------



## ohsusana

Loud Laugh. H


----------



## joanmary1

Ha ha

A


----------



## sandj

Amazing Always 

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sometimes Silly. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yellow yagis

S


----------



## Grammax8

sterling silver
R


----------



## joanmary1

Rolls Royce

E


----------



## grandmann

Everyone's Election
N


----------



## joanmary1

Newest notion

N


----------



## Grammax8

naturally nurturing

G


----------



## grandmann

Good Guys
S


----------



## ohsusana

Softest Silk. K


----------



## grandmann

Knitted Kimono
O


----------



## sandj

October Overview 

W


----------



## ohsusana

Valued Visitors. S


----------



## sandj

Snowman Sweater 

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rogue Reporter. R


----------



## sandj

Remember Records


----------



## joanmary1

Silken sutures

S


----------



## Grammax8

sensory system

M


----------



## joanmary1

Massive mound

D


----------



## Grammax8

dingy dungeon

N


----------



## joanmary1

Neddy neighing

G


----------



## grandmann

Giggling Grandma
A


----------



## ohsusana

Aortic Aorta. A


----------



## grandmann

Anxiety Attack
K


----------



## ohsusana

Karaoke King. G


----------



## grandmann

Good Gracious
S


----------



## sandj

Smelly Skunk 

K


----------



## joanmary1

Kissing kousins

S


----------



## sandj

Shoes Shined

D


----------



## Grammax8

Dippidy Do ( anyone remember? )

O


----------



## ohsusana

Oh OK. K


----------



## sandj

Knit Knowledge 

E


----------



## Grammax8

equally enthusiastic

C


----------



## joanmary1

Creamed cabbage

E


----------



## sandj

Eleven Easter Eggs 

S


----------



## ohsusana

Saving Some. E


----------



## sandj

Elephant’s Eat Everything 

G


----------



## ohsusana

Growing Garlic. C


----------



## grandmann

Coach's Clipboard
D


----------



## ohsusana

Daunting Dilemma. A


----------



## sandj

Always Ahead 

D


----------



## joanmary1

Dried daisies

S


----------



## grandmann

Sneaky Snitch
H


----------



## ohsusana

Hoppity Hop. P


----------



## sandj

Popular Poppies 

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sunny Sunflower. R


----------



## grandmann

Red Roses
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sweet Succulent. T


----------



## sandj

Thanks Thank-you 

U


----------



## joanmary1

Used umbrella

A


----------



## sandj

Asian Apples 

S


----------



## Grammax8

sweet success
S


----------



## sandj

Sassy Sister 

R


----------



## grandmann

Ric Rac
C


----------



## ohsusana

Custard Cream. M


----------



## grandmann

Many Moons
S


----------



## sandj

Sam’s Spam 

M


----------



## ohsusana

Ministers Museum. M


----------



## joanmary1

Mild mannered

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dolly Daydream. M


----------



## joanmary1

Many moons

S


----------



## Grammax8

starstruck Susan

N


----------



## joanmary1

Nairn Nancy

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yucky You
U


----------



## joanmary1

Umber undies!

S


----------



## grandmann

Simple Simon
N


----------



## sandj

Neat Nook 

K


----------



## sandj

Neat Nook 

K


----------



## grandmann

King Kong
G


----------



## joanmary1

Gauge gaffe

E


----------



## grandmann

Excitable Evening
G


----------



## The Nana

Great Grandma

A


----------



## Grammax8

agreeable Annie

E


----------



## ohsusana

Easy Exam. M


----------



## grandmann

Making Music
C


----------



## ohsusana

Choosing Calm. M


----------



## The Nana

Message maker

R


----------



## ohsusana

Relay Runner. R


----------



## joanmary1

Running riot

T


----------



## The Nana

Tracking tadpoles


----------



## joanmary1

Swimming Sticklebacks

S


----------



## Grammax8

sweet sauce

E


----------



## joanmary1

Eagle eye

E


----------



## grandmann

Excellent Editor
R


----------



## sandj

Roses R Red 

D


----------



## The Nana

Darned dog


----------



## ohsusana

Gorgeous Geraniums. S


----------



## Grammax8

seasoned salt

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tom Thumb. B


----------



## The Nana

Basil Brush

H


----------



## ohsusana

History Homework. K


----------



## The Nana

Kind knight

T


----------



## joanmary1

Thorny thistle

E


----------



## sandj

Extra Enormous Egg

G


----------



## ohsusana

Green Giant. T


----------



## joanmary1

Table top

P


----------



## ohsusana

Pyjama Party. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Youngster yawning

G


----------



## ohsusana

Gift Giving. G


----------



## sandj

Green Group 

P


----------



## Margot in FL

Picture Perfect 
T


----------



## ohsusana

Time Travels. S


----------



## joanmary1

Several silkworms

S


----------



## grandmann

Severe Storm
M


----------



## sandj

May Morning 

G


----------



## grandmann

Gift of Gab
B


----------



## joanmary1

Baby Baboon

N


----------



## Grammax8

new numbskull

L


----------



## Grammax8

new numbskull

L


----------



## joanmary1

Limp lettuce

E


----------



## sandj

Enjoy Easter

R


----------



## joanmary1

Right racket

T


----------



## grandmann

Twisted Thinking
G


----------



## joanmary1

Greta gnome

E


----------



## grandmann

Essential Equipment
T


----------



## Grammax8

tight trousers

S


----------



## grandmann

Short Skirt
T


----------



## joanmary1

Thorny thicket

T


----------



## sandj

Truck Tow

W


----------



## grandmann

Weekend Work
K


----------



## Margot in FL

Knowledgeable Knight
T


----------



## ohsusana

Times Tables. S


----------



## grandmann

School Scholarship
P


----------



## ohsusana

Picture Perfect. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tiresome Ted
D


----------



## joanmary1

Dainty daisies

S


----------



## Grammax8

sensible Sarah

H


----------



## ohsusana

Heavy Handbag. G


----------



## grandmann

Go Girl!
L


----------



## sandj

Laughing Llama 

A


----------



## ohsusana

Awesome Alpaca. A


----------



## Grammax8

adoring Audrey

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yes Yes. S


----------



## sandj

Sun Snow 

W


----------



## ohsusana

Wise Wizard. D


----------



## Grammax8

dancing doll

L


----------



## joanmary1

Young Yootha

A


----------



## grandmann

At All
L


----------



## sandj

Lemonade Lady 

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yes, Yup
P


----------



## ohsusana

Pink Panther. R


----------



## Grammax8

rowdy Robert


----------



## Grammax8

rowdy Robert


----------



## Margot in FL

Tiny Tinkerbell
L


----------



## ohsusana

Linked Loops. S


----------



## Grammax8

stinky substance

E


----------



## Grammax8

stinky substance

E


----------



## grandmann

Easel Emoji
I


----------



## Purple Ewe

indigo ink

k


----------



## grandmann

Kitten Kindness
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sumptuous Stew. W


----------



## sandj

Windows (of the) World 

D


----------



## Purple Ewe

Double decker

r


----------



## grandmann

River Running
G


----------



## ohsusana

Guides Group. P


----------



## joanmary1

Pretty parrot

T


----------



## grandmann

Tiger Team
M


----------



## Grammax8

Mighty Mouse

E

(anyone remember?)


----------



## ohsusana

Enormous Elephant. T


----------



## grandmann

Grammax8 said:


> Mighty Mouse
> 
> E
> 
> (anyone remember?)


Yes I remember Mighty Mouse but do you remember?

Tennessee Tuxedo
O


----------



## ohsusana

Often Overcast. T


----------



## joanmary1

Topical topic

C


----------



## Margot in FL

Critical Care
E


----------



## ohsusana

Early Email. L


----------



## sandj

Loud Laugh 

H


----------



## ohsusana

Hard Hat. T


----------



## grandmann

Table Top
P


----------



## Grammax8

pencil pusher

R


----------



## grandmann

Rusty Rivet
T


----------



## ohsusana

Titanium Trailer. R


----------



## joanmary1

Rusty railings

S


----------



## sandj

Super Sax 

X


----------



## ohsusana

Xtreme X-ray. Y


----------



## grandmann

Yesterday, Yearbook
K


----------



## ohsusana

Knitted Koala. A


----------



## joanmary1

Artificial aroma

A


----------



## Margot in FL

Antagonistic Animal
L


----------



## sandj

Love Lemonade 

E


----------



## Grammax8

evening enchantment

T


----------



## grandmann

Tuxedo Tailcoat
T


----------



## Grammax8

twirling tornado

O


----------



## sandj

Only Organic 

C


----------



## grandmann

Coffee Cup
P


----------



## sandj

Punch Pinch 

Hb

H ☺


----------



## Grammax8

high horse

E


----------



## joanmary1

Everybody's enthusiastic

C


----------



## Margot in FL

Currency Converter
R


----------



## ohsusana

Reasonable Reply. Y


----------



## joanmary1

ohsusana said:


> Reasonable Reply. Y


 Yackety yak

K


----------



## Grammax8

Kathy's kangaroo

O


----------



## Margot in FL

Odd Ornithologist
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tempting Treats. S


----------



## joanmary1

Shooting stars
S


----------



## ohsusana

See Something. G


----------



## joanmary1

Getting greedy

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yucky Yarn
N


----------



## Grammax8

needlefelt newbie

E


----------



## ohsusana

Ému Egg. G


----------



## grandmann

Generating Gossip
P


----------



## ohsusana

Pretty Parasol. L


----------



## joanmary1

Loopy Lou

U


----------



## Margot in FL

United Ukraine
E


----------



## ohsusana

Escaped Emigrant. T


----------



## grandmann

Teen Trauma
A


----------



## ohsusana

Adult Angst. T


----------



## grandmann

Test Tube
E


----------



## ohsusana

Extra Emblem. M


----------



## joanmary1

Mucky mitts

S


----------



## sandj

Sweet Sundae Sunday 

y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yam. M


----------



## grandmann

Mustard Mayo
O


----------



## ohsusana

Orange Opal. L


----------



## Margot in FL

Luscious Lime
E


----------



## sandj

Extra Easter Earring 
G


----------



## ohsusana

Ghastly Ghoul. L


----------



## joanmary1

Luminous lantern

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nightly Nightmare. E


----------



## joanmary1

Ecological echo

O


----------



## sandj

Oldest Ox 
X


----------



## Grammax8

Xerox xray

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Youngsters Yard. D


----------



## grandmann

Dinner's Done
E


----------



## Grammax8

evening essential

L


----------



## ohsusana

Likeable Larrikins. S


----------



## Grammax8

salmon swimming

G


----------



## joanmary1

Gently grazing

G


----------



## ohsusana

Genuine Grotto. O


----------



## Margot in FL

Optional Ornamentation
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nightly News. S


----------



## sandj

slow show 

w


----------



## ohsusana

Whoo Whoo. Bonnie and I were just talking about you Sandy in the kitchen  
O


----------



## Grammax8

overbearing ogler

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rusty Red. D


----------



## joanmary1

Dabbling ducks

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sassy Squirrel 
L


----------



## grandmann

Long Legs
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sunken Sub. B


----------



## Margot in FL

Belligerent Bully
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yummy Yam. M


----------



## joanmary1

Mmm marmalade

E


----------



## ohsusana

Electric Eel. L


----------



## Sue Rose

Lonely Lovebird


----------



## grandmann

Double Dip
P


----------



## ohsusana

Periodical Pastime. E


----------



## grandmann

Elated Effect
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tying Tinsel. L


----------



## grandmann

Lasting Life
E


----------



## ohsusana

Eighteen Eighty. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yacht-race year

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rosies Ringlets. S


----------



## grandmann

Slim Straw
W


----------



## ohsusana

Witches Wart. T


----------



## grandmann

Temper Tantrum
M


----------



## ohsusana

Malted Milk. K


----------



## grandmann

Keen Kids
S


----------



## ohsusana

Steely Sky. Y


----------



## grandmann

Yorkie Youf
F


----------



## ohsusana

Falling Foul. L


----------



## joanmary1

Litter lout
T


----------



## ohsusana

Totally Troppo. O


----------



## betsy10904

Oogling octopus


----------



## joanmary1

Shifting sand

D


----------



## grandmann

Didn't Disappear
R


----------



## ohsusana

Roguish Rat. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tiny turtle

E


----------



## ohsusana

English Exam. M


----------



## joanmary1

Mathematics master

R


----------



## grandmann

Rapid Reading
G


----------



## ohsusana

Gin Guzzler. R


----------



## grandmann

Rip Roaring
G


----------



## ohsusana

Gorgeous George. E


----------



## grandmann

Ecstatic Effect
T


----------



## ohsusana

Times Two. O


----------



## grandmann

Offers On-going
G


----------



## ohsusana

Gentle Giant. T


----------



## Margot in FL

Timeless Treasure
E


----------



## joanmary1

Exciting event

T


----------



## Grammax8

tiresome twosome

E


----------



## ohsusana

Enjoying Everything. G


----------



## grandmann

Grandpa's Golfclub
B


----------



## ohsusana

Blonde Bombshell. L


----------



## grandmann

Luxurious Lifestyle
E


----------



## Margot in FL

Early Exit
T


----------



## ohsusana

Truthful Thoughts. S


----------



## grandmann

Short Skirt
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tartan Trousers. S


----------



## grandmann

School's Scholarship
P


----------



## ohsusana

Principals Performance. E


----------



## grandmann

Enraptured Effect
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tough Trio. O


----------



## grandmann

Oven-fried Okra
A


----------



## ohsusana

Against Apathy. Y


----------



## Grammax8

youngster's yoyos

S


----------



## grandmann

Stuffed Shirt
T


----------



## ohsusana

Twisted Top. P


----------



## grandmann

Purple Plum
M


----------



## ohsusana

Mini Marsupial. L


----------



## Grammax8

lucious lemonade

E


----------



## ohsusana

Enormous Eclair. R


----------



## grandmann

Radius Rod
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dolly Daydream. M


----------



## grandmann

Mysterious Memento
O


----------



## ohsusana

Ominous Ostrich. H


----------



## sandj

Hook Hoop

p


----------



## grandmann

Pretty Petticoat
T


----------



## ohsusana

Thick Tights. S


----------



## grandmann

Single Soul
L


----------



## ohsusana

Luscious Lollipop. P


----------



## grandmann

Phrase Petered-out
T


----------



## sandj

Simple Sound 

d


----------



## grandmann

Ding Dong (Good to see you Sandy)
G


----------



## joanmary1

Grainy grit

T


----------



## sandj

Teddy Toy 

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yummy, Yarn
N


----------



## joanmary1

Lady luck


----------



## jeanpf

sandj said:


> Blue Buttons
> 
> Safe Sharing
> 
> Next G


Purple Peaple


sandj said:


> Blue Buttons
> 
> Safe Sharing
> 
> Next G


👵purple peopleeater


----------



## sandj

Rosy Red Robin


----------



## grandmann

Nightly News Network
K


----------



## joanmary1

Kitchen keys

S


----------



## grandmann

Shiny Shoes
S


----------



## joanmary1

Suede sandals

S


----------



## grandmann

Solar System
M


----------



## joanmary1

Mild mannered

D


----------



## Emmy Cat

Dry days


----------



## joanmary1

Special Sunday

S

Good to see you Sandra!


----------



## sandj

Sunday Sale 

E


----------



## joanmary1

Electric eel
L


----------



## grandmann

Life-long Learner
R


----------



## joanmary1

Royal regalia

A


----------



## ohsusana

Angels Aura. A


----------



## joanmary1

Apple appetizer

R


----------



## ohsusana

Red Raspberries. S


----------



## grandmann

Smelly Socks
S


----------



## ohsusana

Savoury Stuffing. G


----------



## joanmary1

Green gooseberries

S


----------



## ohsusana

Steel Support. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tyre tread

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dreaded Downfall. L


----------



## joanmary1

Long line

E


----------



## ohsusana

Excita Elf. F


----------



## joanmary1

Fun & frolics

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sand & Surf. F


----------



## joanmary1

Fanny fandango
O


----------



## ohsusana

Outrageously Obnoxious. S


----------



## joanmary1

Scrumptious shortbread

D


----------



## ohsusana

Desirable Donut. T


----------



## grandmann

Top Turf
F


----------



## ohsusana

Faraway Fleet. T


----------



## joanmary1

Table talk

K


----------



## ohsusana

Knitted Kitty. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yucky yellow

W


----------



## ohsusana

White Wellies. S


----------



## grandmann

Silly Story
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Young Yak. K


----------



## grandmann

Knitting Knot
T


----------



## ohsusana

Turquoise Turban. N


----------



## joanmary1

New nameplate

E


----------



## ohsusana

Early Exodus. S


----------



## Londonlady

Sizzling Sausages

Next S


----------



## ohsusana

Scotch Steak. K


----------



## joanmary1

Kitchen knives

S


----------



## sandj

Some Spam 

m


----------



## ohsusana

Mint Marshmallow. W


----------



## grandmann

Window Washer
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rare Relic. C


----------



## joanmary1

China cup


----------



## ohsusana

Postman’s Parcel. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lost load

D


----------



## ohsusana

Doomed Delivery. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yester year

R


----------



## ohsusana

Roguish Remark. K


----------



## joanmary1

Knick knack

K


----------



## ohsusana

Kissing King. G


----------



## joanmary1

Go girl

L


----------



## ohsusana

Lovely Lass. S


----------



## joanmary1

Stainless steel

L


----------



## ohsusana

Laughable Limerick. K


----------



## joanmary1

Knock kneed

D


----------



## grandmann

Dear Daughter
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rattled Ratepayer. R


----------



## joanmary1

Really righteous

S


----------



## ohsusana

Scarlet Shawl. L


----------



## joanmary1

Light lunch

H


----------



## grandmann

Heavy Haul
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lingering Lavender. R


----------



## joanmary1

Racing round

D


----------



## ohsusana

Digging Dirt. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tripping tippy-toes

S


----------



## ohsusana

Small Singlet. T


----------



## grandmann

Two Toddlers
S


----------



## ohsusana

Splintered Stick. K


----------



## joanmary1

Knotted kerchief

F


----------



## charliesaunt

Frankfurter Feast


----------



## joanmary1

Training tigers

S


----------



## ohsusana

Stuffed Spud. D


----------



## grandmann

Duggin Donut
T


----------



## ohsusana

Today & Tomorrow. W


----------



## joanmary1

Wiggle waggle

E


----------



## ohsusana

Eight Episodes. S


----------



## grandmann

slippery slide
E


----------



## ohsusana

Elegant Elf. F


----------



## joanmary1

Fluffy fur

R


----------



## ohsusana

Red Radio. O


----------



## joanmary1

Overcast outside

E


----------



## Cashmere-Cat

Enema, EEK! 😂

K


----------



## joanmary1

Kitchen key

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yoyo. O


----------



## joanmary1

Opening overture

E


----------



## ohsusana

Excellent Experiment. T


----------



## grandmann

Television Top
P


----------



## ohsusana

Printing Press. S


----------



## grandmann

Silly Stamp
P


----------



## ohsusana

Perfect Pout. T


----------



## joanmary1

Telling tales

S


----------



## ohsusana

Shutting Shop. P


----------



## grandmann

Pea Porridge
E


----------



## joanmary1

Electric eels

S


----------



## ohsusana

Satin Sheets. S


----------



## joanmary1

Stepping stones

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sharp Spikes. S


----------



## joanmary1

Spiked sticks

S


----------



## ohsusana

Steel Spears. S


----------



## joanmary1

Silver spoon

N


----------



## grandmann

Nightly News
S


----------



## ohsusana

Swinging Sixties. S


----------



## joanmary1

Summer shower

R


----------



## ohsusana

Red Roses. S


----------



## joanmary1

Stiff & sore

E


----------



## grandmann

Easy Exit
T


----------



## sandj

Talk The Talk 

K


----------



## ohsusana

Keeping Keen. N


----------



## grandmann

National News
S


----------



## ohsusana

Standing Still. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lying low

W


----------



## ohsusana

Will Wait. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tough tweed
D


----------



## ohsusana

Divine Dumplings. S


----------



## grandmann

Spaghetti Squash
H


----------



## ohsusana

Hula Hoop. P


----------



## Margot in FL

Perfect Picture
E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra exercise

E


----------



## grandmann

Easy Explanation
N


----------



## joanmary1

Nutty nougat

T


----------



## grandmann

Tasty Treat
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tea time

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Elementary Education
N


----------



## joanmary1

Nasty noise

E


----------



## grandmann

Eastern Europe
E


----------



## joanmary1

Extra edam 

M


----------



## grandmann

Muffin Man
N


----------



## joanmary1

Norwich in Norfolk

K


----------



## grandmann

Keen Kick
K


----------



## joanmary1

Kara Kum 
(a desert in Turkmenistan)

M


----------



## grandmann

Margarita Mix
X


----------



## joanmary1

Xavier's x-ray

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yellow Yarn
N


----------



## joanmary1

New notion

N


----------



## grandmann

Nightie Night
T


----------



## ohsusana

Topsy Turvy. Y


----------



## grandmann

Youth Yearning
G


----------



## ohsusana

Gaseous Gas. S


----------



## joanmary1

Silky sheen

N


----------



## ohsusana

Noisy night. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tackling typing 

G


----------



## grandmann

Gentle Grandma
A


----------



## ohsusana

Awkward Antics. S


----------



## joanmary1

Saucy squirrel

(sitting on our porch roof!)

L


----------



## grandmann

Lady's Lipstick
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kind Kitty. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Youngest yak

K


----------



## ohsusana

Keeping Knowledge. E


----------



## grandmann

Excellent Experience
E


----------



## ohsusana

Earning Expenses. S


----------



## joanmary1

Saggy sack

K


----------



## grandmann

Kind Keeper
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rusty Rivet. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tiny trivet

T


----------



## Margot in FL

Tickling Toes
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sovereign & sixpence

E


----------



## ohsusana

Emptying Emails. S


----------



## tobo11

Salt shaker. R


----------



## ohsusana

Running Rabbit. T


----------



## sandj

Tanya Tucker 

R


----------



## ohsusana

Revolting Rotter. R


----------



## grandmann

Racing Rig
G


----------



## joanmary1

Gorgeous Guineapig

G


----------



## Margot in FL

Glamorous Georgiana
A


----------



## ohsusana

Aristocratic Alderman. N


----------



## joanmary1

Not noteworthy

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yvonne Yawned. D


----------



## Margot in FL

Diana Demurred 
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dennis Dawdled. D


----------



## joanmary1

Donald duck

K


----------



## ohsusana

Kitchen Knife. E


----------



## joanmary1

Electrical element

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny Tomato. O


----------



## joanmary1

Oval olive

E


----------



## ohsusana

Elongated Eel. L


----------



## joanmary1

Ladies lipstick

K


----------



## Margot in FL

Kandy’s Kennel
L


----------



## joanmary1

Long lament

T


----------



## ohsusana

Try Talking. G


----------



## grandmann

Giggling Girl
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lovely Lass. S


----------



## grandmann

Silly Sister
R


----------



## joanmary1

Royal robe

E


----------



## ohsusana

Elegant Empress. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sticky substance

E


----------



## ohsusana

Easy Elastic. C


----------



## joanmary1

Crochet cotton

N


----------



## ohsusana

Neat Notes. S


----------



## joanmary1

Satisfying salad

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dream Diet. T


----------



## joanmary1

Touch typing

G


----------



## ohsusana

Gathering Grapes. S


----------



## joanmary1

Soft sugar

R


----------



## ohsusana

Ruby Ring. G


----------



## joanmary1

Garnet gewgaws

S


----------



## Margot in FL

Sparkling Sapphire
E


----------



## ohsusana

Excellent Effort. T


----------



## grandmann

Terrible Two
O


----------



## ohsusana

Ogling Owl. L


----------



## joanmary1

Long lounge

E


----------



## ohsusana

Extreme Enough. H


----------



## joanmary1

Heavy haul

L


----------



## ohsusana

Launch Landed. D


----------



## joanmary1

Double Dutch


H


----------



## ohsusana

Handy Hints. S


----------



## joanmary1

Scorching sun

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nighttime News. S


----------



## joanmary1

Stranded silk

K


----------



## ohsusana

Knowledgeable King. G


----------



## Margot in FL

Guffawing Gorgon
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nitwit Numbat. T


----------



## joanmary1

Twitching toes

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sharp Stick. K


----------



## joanmary1

Kinky Kelpie

E


----------



## Margot in FL

Energetic Emu
U


----------



## ohsusana

Under Uluṟu. U


----------



## joanmary1

Ugly ulcer

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rusty Relic. C


----------



## grandmann

Colorful Cap
P


----------



## ohsusana

Pretty Peacock. K


----------



## grandmann

Knitting Kit
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tin trays

S


----------



## ohsusana

Silver Saucepan. N


----------



## joanmary1

Nickel Nail

L


----------



## ohsusana

Little Lamb. B


----------



## joanmary1

Big blackcurrants 

S


----------



## grandmann

Sweet Strawberries
S


----------



## ohsusana

Special Support. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tasty truffle

E


----------



## ohsusana

English Etiquette. E


----------



## joanmary1

Endless excitement

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tempting Treat. T


----------



## grandmann

Thousand Times
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sixty Six. X 

Ann, we haven’t seen you in the kitchen much, hope all is ok.


----------



## grandmann

XO X-factor (I have been busy but not any busier than I use to be. I guess I am slowing down. ha)
R


----------



## ohsusana

Road Runner. R


----------



## joanmary1

Really red

D


----------



## ohsusana

Diamond Dazzler. R


----------



## grandmann

Rocker Recliner
R


----------



## ohsusana

Roast Radish. H


----------



## grandmann

Hammer's Head
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dremal Drill. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lead latch

H


----------



## grandmann

Hat Hook
K


----------



## ohsusana

King Kookaburra. A


----------



## grandmann

Another (Hot) Afternoon
N


----------



## ohsusana

New Nests. S


----------



## grandmann

Sunny Skies
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sharp Sword. D


----------



## grandmann

Daggar Defense
E


----------



## ohsusana

Eric’s Epee. E


----------



## grandmann

Eagle Eye
E


----------



## ohsusana

Endless Extravaganza. A


----------



## grandmann

All Above
E


----------



## ohsusana

Exit & Entrance. E


----------



## Margot in FL

Exceptional Effort
T


----------



## ohsusana

Totally Trying. G


----------



## grandmann

Genius Golfer
R


----------



## ohsusana

Red Raincoat. T


----------



## grandmann

Teal Teapot
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tetley Teabag. G


----------



## grandmann

Generous Group
P


----------



## ohsusana

Powder Puff. F


----------



## joanmary1

Fancy folderols

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sturdy Satchel. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lumpy legs

S


----------



## ohsusana

Stylish suit. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tasty tomatoes

S


----------



## ohsusana

Spicy Salsa. A


----------



## grandmann

April's Agenda
A


----------



## ohsusana

Angels Aura. A


----------



## joanmary1

Arctic adventures

S


----------



## ohsusana

Snow Skiing. G


----------



## Ellebelle

_garrulous geezer_ 

R


----------



## ohsusana

Ravenous Raven. N


----------



## joanmary1

Nylon nighties
UGH!

S


----------



## ohsusana

Silk Shirt. T


----------



## joanmary1

Terylene tie

E


----------



## ohsusana

Elegant Espadrilles. S


----------



## Ellebelle

salient statement

T


----------



## ohsusana

Toe Tapping. G


----------



## joanmary1

Goodness gracious

S


----------



## Ellebelle

salacious storyline
E


----------



## grandmann

Enormous Encouragement
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tasting Turnip. P


----------



## grandmann

Past/Present
T


----------



## ohsusana

Treasured Times. S


----------



## grandmann

Sweet Sixteen
N


----------



## ohsusana

Naughty Nineties. S


----------



## grandmann

Soup & Sandwich
H


----------



## Ellebelle

Heavenly Hash (as in the ice-cream flavour)

h


----------



## grandmann

His Hat
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tourism Trip. P


----------



## joanmary1

Pumpkin pie

E


----------



## ohsusana

Evening Escape. E


----------



## sandj

Easy Exam 

M


----------



## Ellebelle

Majestic Monarch

H


----------



## ohsusana

Head Henchmen. M


----------



## Ellebelle

ohsusana said:


> Head Henchmen. M


That would be *N* .... the final letter in the word Henchmen.


----------



## ohsusana

Correct Ellebelle. Im having a senior moment   Well spotted.


----------



## ohsusana

Naughty Nephew. W


----------



## Ellebelle

wriggly worms

s


----------



## ohsusana

Spooky Spider. R


----------



## grandmann

Rabbit Running
G


----------



## ohsusana

Glossy Glass. S


----------



## grandmann

Sneaky Snake
E


----------



## ohsusana

Elongated Eel. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lemon & lime

E


----------



## ohsusana

Eagle Eyed. D


----------



## Ellebelle

dirty dishrag

g


----------



## KnitterNatalie

Edible elements


----------



## ohsusana

Star Struck. K


----------



## Ellebelle

Killer Kitty

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yaks Yard. D


----------



## Ellebelle

drooling drunkard_🙃 🍷

D_


----------



## ohsusana

Demon Drink. K


----------



## Ellebelle

King's Knight

T


----------



## grandmann

Three Tones
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sizzling Steak.K


----------



## Ellebelle

knotty knitting

G


----------



## ohsusana

Grinding Glass. S


----------



## grandmann

Simple Song
G


----------



## Ellebelle

grinning gargoyle

e


----------



## ohsusana

Elephants Ears. S


----------



## Ellebelle

Simply Stunning Starry Sky

y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yam. M


----------



## grandmann

Mixed Media
A


----------



## ohsusana

Agricultural Arena. A


----------



## Ellebelle

anticlimactic action adventure

e


----------



## ohsusana

Exciting Event. T


----------



## Ellebelle

Tasty Tabouli 

i


----------



## ohsusana

Impossible Insecurities. S


----------



## grandmann

Simple Sentence
E


----------



## ohsusana

Easy Exam. M


----------



## grandmann

Mmm Muffins....S


----------



## ohsusana

Spinach Stuffing. G


----------



## grandmann

Giant Goldfish
H


----------



## ohsusana

Herrings & Haddock. K


----------



## grandmann

Kind Kid
D


----------



## joanmary1

Dainty Dabchick

K


----------



## ohsusana

King Kong. G


----------



## joanmary1

Green grapes

S


----------



## ohsusana

Shoe Shop. P


----------



## Ellebelle

Peter Piper Picked a Peck of Pickled Pepper 

R

.... sorry couldn't resist


----------



## joanmary1

Run rabbit, run rabbit, run run run

N


----------



## grandmann

Narrow Niche
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eerie echo

O


----------



## grandmann

Overly Optimistic
C


----------



## Ellebelle

Corny Christmas Carols

S


----------



## grandmann

Silly Show
W


----------



## Ellebelle

Wee Willie (make of that what you will 🙃 )

e


----------



## sandj

Pretty People 

E


----------



## grandmann

Exact Emoji
I


----------



## ohsusana

It’s Ironic. C


----------



## grandmann

Colorful Cereal
L


----------



## Ellebelle

Long Limber Legs
S


----------



## ohsusana

Short Screw. W


----------



## grandmann

Windy Winter
R


----------



## joanmary1

Rusty railings

S


----------



## ohsusana

Short Stopover. R


----------



## joanmary1

Running riot

T


----------



## ohsusana

Toe Tapping. G


----------



## joanmary1

Grumbling gremlin

N


----------



## ohsusana

Needless Nuisances. S


----------



## grandmann

squash soup
P


----------



## ohsusana

Pumpkin Pies. S


----------



## joanmary1

Smoked salmon

N


----------



## grandmann

Nuts Nutrition
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nighttime Noises. S


----------



## Ellebelle

Savory Sandwich Spread

D


----------



## grandmann

Double Dip
P


----------



## ohsusana

Picked Pear. R


----------



## joanmary1

Raffling radishes 

S


----------



## ohsusana

Strawberry Shake. E


----------



## joanmary1

Excitable Echidna

A


----------



## ohsusana

An Aroma. A


----------



## joanmary1

An article


----------



## ohsusana

Extra Envelope. E


----------



## joanmary1

Easy exercise

E


----------



## ohsusana

Emus Escape. E


----------



## joanmary1

Elusive Emu

U


----------



## Ellebelle

Urban Uptown University

Y


----------



## grandmann

Uncomfortable Underwear
R


----------



## Ellebelle

grandmann said:


> Uncomfortable Underwear
> R


Great one! We must have posted our U words at exactly the same time!


----------



## Ellebelle

Rebellious Renegade Rogue

E


----------



## ohsusana

Entrance & Exit. T


----------



## Ellebelle

Terrible Twos Toddler

R


----------



## grandmann

Rented Room
M


----------



## ohsusana

Monster Mash. H


----------



## joanmary1

Hot horseradish

H


----------



## ohsusana

Hoppity Hop. P


----------



## grandmann

Proper Protocol
L


----------



## joanmary1

Lady like

E


----------



## Ellebelle

Elephant's Enormous Ears

s


----------



## ohsusana

Strong Sisal. L


----------



## joanmary1

Long loop

P


----------



## ohsusana

Propelling Pencil. L


----------



## Ellebelle

Luscious Lips

S


----------



## joanmary1

Secret society

Y


----------



## Britknitar

Ylang Ylang

G


----------



## joanmary1

Going gaga

A
Hallo Britknitar haven't come across you for a while!


----------



## Britknitar

😁. Always around.

D


----------



## ohsusana

Daughters Diploma. A


----------



## joanmary1

Aquamarine abalone 

E


----------



## ohsusana

Extra Effort. T


----------



## joanmary1

Time tunnel

L


----------



## ohsusana

Lovely Lather. R


----------



## Ellebelle

Raucous Rivalry 

Y


----------



## grandmann

Youth's Yoga
A


----------



## joanmary1

Another ache

E


----------



## Britknitar

Auntie Alice 

E


----------



## Ellebelle

Excruciating Earache

E (again)


----------



## ohsusana

Energetic Elf. F


----------



## grandmann

Forest Fairy
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny Tim. M


----------



## grandmann

Milk Maid
D


----------



## Ellebelle

Dilly Dally
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yodelling Yobbo. O


----------



## joanmary1

Orange object

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tigers Tail. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lemon & lime

E


----------



## grandmann

Everyone's Entries
S


----------



## sandj

Sophisticated Shoe Shopping 

G


----------



## grandmann

Grumpy Grandpa
A


----------



## ohsusana

Awesome Aunt. T


----------



## joanmary1

Green gaberdine

E


----------



## ohsusana

Enoughs Enough. H


----------



## Ellebelle

Hardy Har Har 
R


----------



## grandmann

River Rafting
G


----------



## ohsusana

Gorgeous Geranium. M


----------



## joanmary1

Massive manuscript

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tetley Teabag. G


----------



## grandmann

Gallon Gatorade
E


----------



## ohsusana

Empty Eggshell. L


----------



## Ellebelle

lighted lantern
n


----------



## ohsusana

Neddy’s Nosebag. G


----------



## grandmann

Goosey Gander
R


----------



## ohsusana

Roller Rink. K


----------



## joanmary1

Kipper kedgeree

E


----------



## ohsusana

Elementary Experiment. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tabby tomcat

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tempting Treats. S


----------



## grandmann

Sipping Soda
A


----------



## joanmary1

Advancing adventure

E


----------



## grandmann

Encouraging Ex-mother-n-law
W


----------



## Ellebelle

Windswept Weeping Willow

W


----------



## ohsusana

Aping Around. D


----------



## ohsusana

Wicked Wolf. F


----------



## Ellebelle

Frankenstein Finds Friend

D


----------



## grandmann

Delightful Dessert
T


----------



## ohsusana

Toffee Tart. T


----------



## Ellebelle

Twinkling Tinsel

L


----------



## joanmary1

Loopy lace

E


----------



## grandmann

Enraptured Effect
T


----------



## Ellebelle

Trendy Tinted Toenails

S


----------



## joanmary1

Small saccharin sachets

S


----------



## grandmann

Short Speech
H


----------



## ohsusana

Happy Hour. R


----------



## grandmann

Raging River
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rusty Relic. C


----------



## joanmary1

Chalks & crayons

S


----------



## ohsusana

Striped Shirt. T


----------



## joanmary1

Thistle thicket

T


----------



## grandmann

Teeter Totter
R


----------



## Ellebelle

Riding Roughshod

D


----------



## ohsusana

Daily Daydreaming. G


----------



## grandmann

Gutsy Girl
L


----------



## joanmary1

Lovely ladybird

D


----------



## sandj

Daily Devotional 

L


----------



## joanmary1

Lads & lasses

S


----------



## grandmann

Sounds Simple
E


----------



## Ellebelle

Enjoyable Evening

G


----------



## grandmann

Ghostbusters Gatekeeper
R


----------



## joanmary1

Raging roar

R


----------



## Britknitar

Romantic roadtrip.

P


----------



## joanmary1

Peeling potatoes

S


----------



## grandmann

Sizzling Steak
K


----------



## Ellebelle

knitted kilt

T


----------



## grandmann

Tender T-Bone
E


----------



## joanmary1

Expandable exerciser

R


----------



## Britknitar

Rare rondel..

E


----------



## joanmary1

I think we are on "L"
Leisurely lie-in

N


----------



## grandmann

Nothing New
W


----------



## sandj

Wonderful Windy Winter 

R


----------



## grandmann

Roadside Restaurant
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tasty Truffles. S


----------



## joanmary1

Slipping & sliding

G


----------



## ohsusana

Giving Gift. T


----------



## joanmary1

Take time

E


----------



## ohsusana

Escaping Elephant. T


----------



## joanmary1

Trundling & trumpeting

G


----------



## ohsusana

Grey Giant. T


----------



## joanmary1

Table top

P


----------



## Ellebelle

Pompous pretentious pig (not very nice, I know)

G


----------



## grandmann

Gift Giver
R


----------



## ohsusana

Recommended Read. D


----------



## grandmann

Dutiful Dog
G


----------



## ohsusana

Grannies Girl. L


----------



## grandmann

Little Lad
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dainty Doll. L


----------



## grandmann

Lacy Leaf
F


----------



## ohsusana

Fragrant Freesia. A


----------



## grandmann

After All
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lotsa Laughter. R


----------



## grandmann

Rocker Recliner
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rollerskate Racing. G


----------



## sandj

Real Redness 

s


----------



## ohsusana

Sea Shell. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lacewing larvae 

E


----------



## ohsusana

Exploding Egg.G


----------



## joanmary1

Gooey gunge

E


----------



## ohsusana

Egg Everywhere. E


----------



## Ellebelle

Endrogenous Empathy

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yesterday's Yothu Yindi
I


----------



## joanmary1

Indian ink

K


----------



## grandmann

Knowledgeable Kid
D


----------



## joanmary1

Drizzled doughnut

T


----------



## Ellebelle

Tommy's Ten Ton Truck

K


----------



## grandmann

Table Tennis
S


----------



## Ellebelle

Sugary Sweet Soda
A


----------



## grandmann

Kitchen Kettle
E


----------



## grandmann

After All ( we seem to be hitting it at the same time ha )
L


----------



## ohsusana

Luscious Lollipop. P


----------



## joanmary1

Penelope pitstop

P


----------



## ohsusana

Plum Pudding. G


----------



## joanmary1

Gobbling goose

E


----------



## Ellebelle

Elizabethan II Era Ends (sadly)

S


----------



## grandmann

School Started
D


----------



## ohsusana

Diehards Defended. D


----------



## grandmann

Devilish Deed
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dropped Dustbin. N


----------



## grandmann

Nerdy Noise
E


----------



## ohsusana

Elongated Earlobes. S


----------



## grandmann

Suburban Sprawl
L


----------



## ohsusana

Locals Loitering. G


----------



## grandmann

Giggling Girls
S


----------



## ohsusana

Scream & Squeal. L


----------



## grandmann

Lost Lamb
B


----------



## ohsusana

Best Behaviour. R


----------



## grandmann

Righteous Resolve
E


----------



## ohsusana

Especially Easy. Y


----------



## grandmann

Yesterday's Youth
H


----------



## ohsusana

Hurrying Homeward. D


----------



## joanmary1

Dainty daffodil

L


----------



## ohsusana

Lovely Lily. Y


----------



## grandmann

Your Yearbook
K


----------



## ohsusana

Keeping Kind. D


----------



## joanmary1

Dunking donuts

S


----------



## ohsusana

Scallywag Spaniel. L


----------



## grandmann

Leaving Late
E


----------



## joanmary1

Early exit

T


----------



## grandmann

Today's Temp?
P


----------



## ohsusana

Pretty Potent. T


----------



## grandmann

Tremendous Tang
G


----------



## ohsusana

Grey Gull. L


----------



## grandmann

Lavender Lace
E


----------



## ohsusana

Easy Enough. H


----------



## grandmann

Helpful Husband
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dearest Darling. G


----------



## grandmann

Good Guys
S


----------



## ohsusana

Special Saint. T


----------



## grandmann

Talented Teenager
R


----------



## ohsusana

Resplendent Roses. S


----------



## joanmary1

Super smell

L


----------



## ohsusana

Lovely Lupins. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sweetly scented

D


----------



## ohsusana

Dandelion Drink. K


----------



## joanmary1

Knitting key

Y


----------



## Britknitar

Yellow Yarn

N


----------



## joanmary1

Naughty Nigel

L


----------



## grandmann

Legacy List
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tall Tower. R


----------



## grandmann

Rubber Raft
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny Tomato. O


----------



## joanmary1

Oval object

T


----------



## Britknitar

Tasty Treat.

T


----------



## joanmary1

Tasmanian Tiger 

R


----------



## grandmann

Reasonable Rates
S


----------



## ohsusana

Scolding Scholar. R


----------



## grandmann

Roaming River
R


----------



## ohsusana

Remain Respectful. L


----------



## grandmann

Live Lyrics
S


----------



## ohsusana

Singer Songwriter. R


----------



## grandmann

Respective Room
M


----------



## joanmary1

Market meeting 

G


----------



## ohsusana

Gorgeous Girl. L


----------



## grandmann

Lilac Linen
N


----------



## ohsusana

No Nagging. G


----------



## joanmary1

Gambling game

E


----------



## ohsusana

Exotic Empress. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sweet saccharin 

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nutty Nougat. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tough toffee

E


----------



## ohsusana

Emu Egg. G


----------



## grandmann

Gigantic Gourd
D


----------



## ohsusana

Delicious Dates. S


----------



## grandmann

Spaghetti Squash
H


----------



## ohsusana

Hungry Hippo. O


----------



## joanmary1

Oaken object

T


----------



## grandmann

Time to Time
E


----------



## Britknitar

Eating Eggplant.
T


----------



## grandmann

Tiny Tip
P


----------



## ohsusana

Puff Pastry. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yucky yogurt

T


----------



## grandmann

Toyota Truck
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kings Kingdom. M


----------



## grandmann

Maid Marian
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nighttime Nausea. A


----------



## joanmary1

Ancient article

E


----------



## grandmann

Elegant Expression
N


----------



## joanmary1

Natty nylons

S


----------



## grandmann

Shiny Star
R


----------



## joanmary1

Riding roughshod

D


----------



## grandmann

Darling Daughter
R


----------



## joanmary1

Rail road

D


----------



## grandmann

Doll Designer
R


----------



## ohsusana

Relaxing Reunion. N


----------



## grandmann

Nothing New
W


----------



## ohsusana

Weary Warriors. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sheltering shed

D


----------



## grandmann

Decent Doctor
R


----------



## ohsusana

Recent Review. W


----------



## grandmann

Wash Water
R


----------



## ohsusana

Reading Recipe. E


----------



## grandmann

Early Enough
H


----------



## ohsusana

Ha Ha. A


----------



## grandmann

afternoon appointment
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tailored Top. P


----------



## grandmann

Pretty Pink
K


----------



## joanmary1

Keen knitters

S


----------



## grandmann

Simple Stitches
S


----------



## ohsusana

Satin Stitch. H


----------



## grandmann

Haven't Heard
D


----------



## ohsusana

Decidedly Deaf. F


----------



## grandmann

Finish First
T


----------



## ohsusana

Ticklish Toes. S


----------



## joanmary1

Short shrift

T


----------



## ohsusana

Trendy Tunic. C


----------



## joanmary1

Curly cable

E


----------



## ohsusana

Empty Envelope. E


----------



## joanmary1

Electronic email

L


----------



## ohsusana

Little Lamb. B


----------



## grandmann

Black Box
X


----------



## ohsusana

Xenas XBox. X


----------



## joanmary1

Xavier's x-ray

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Youngest Yak. K


----------



## grandmann

Knowledge Know-how
W


----------



## ohsusana

West Wing. G


----------



## grandmann

Generally Good
D


----------



## ohsusana

Devious Devil. L


----------



## grandmann

Local Leader
R


----------



## ohsusana

Ruby Ring. G


----------



## grandmann

Glowing Globe
E


----------



## ohsusana

Everything Eerie. E


----------



## grandmann

Elephant Ears
S


----------



## ohsusana

Silly Spaniel. L


----------



## grandmann

Limber Lamb
B


----------



## ohsusana

Braised Beef. F


----------



## joanmary1

Fancy free

E


----------



## grandmann

Employer's Entrance
E


----------



## ohsusana

Enormous Eclair. R


----------



## grandmann

reflection room
M


----------



## ohsusana

Matt Mascara. A


----------



## joanmary1

Adam Ant

T


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny Tim. M


----------



## joanmary1

Mickey mouse

E


----------



## ohsusana

Extra Emoji. I


----------



## grandmann

India's Indigo
O


----------



## ohsusana

Olives Oil. L


----------



## joanmary1

Louis learning

G


----------



## Britknitar

Garden Gate.
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eager entrance

E


----------



## Britknitar

Elongated Embroidery.
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yap yap

P


----------



## Britknitar

Pretty Picture.
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eagle's eyrie

E


----------



## grandmann

Extremely Epic
C


----------



## joanmary1

Cucumber cool

L


----------



## grandmann

Letter Logo
O


----------



## Britknitar

October Opening.
G


----------



## ohsusana

Grand Gala. A


----------



## charliesaunt

Angelic Angel

L


----------



## ohsusana

Lime Lollipop. P


----------



## grandmann

Purple Plates
S


----------



## ohsusana

Scarlet Shoes. S


----------



## Britknitar

Silver Slipper.
R


----------



## ohsusana

Ripped Runners. S


----------



## Britknitar

Smooth Sheet.
T


----------



## grandmann

Trip Ticket
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tasting Turnip. P


----------



## grandmann

Purple Plum
M


----------



## ohsusana

Map Making.


----------



## Britknitar

Glen’s Garden.
N


----------



## grandmann

New Norm
M


----------



## Britknitar

Magic Moment.
T


----------



## grandmann

Tall Tale
E


----------



## Britknitar

Eager Elf.
F


----------



## joanmary1

Fairy fay

Y


----------



## Britknitar

Young Yodeller.
R


----------



## grandmann

Ruby Ring
G


----------



## Britknitar

Glittering Garnet.
T


----------



## grandmann

Tiny Topaz
Z


----------



## ohsusana

Zebra Zone. E


----------



## grandmann

Exclaimed Ex-Mother-n-law
W


----------



## ohsusana

Wasted Washing-up Water. R


----------



## ohsusana

Rapid Rising. G


----------



## grandmann

giant gulp
P


----------



## ohsusana

Pulling Plug. G


----------



## joanmary1

Eat everything

G


----------



## ohsusana

Greedy Girl. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lovely laburnum
M


----------



## Britknitar

Making Möbius.
S


----------



## joanmary1

Smoked salmon

N


----------



## Lilyan

Nimble needles

S


----------



## joanmary1

Stranded stitches

S


----------



## ohsusana

Soiled Sack. K


----------



## grandmann

Kudley Kitten


----------



## ohsusana

New Nail. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lily livered

D


----------



## grandmann

Devish Devil
L


----------



## joanmary1

Luggage label

L


----------



## grandmann

Lady's Latte
E


----------



## ohsusana

Exciting Episode. E


----------



## grandmann

Exploring Experience
E


----------



## ohsusana

Etc Etc. C


----------



## grandmann

Car Classic
C


----------



## ohsusana

Corrosive Caustic. C


----------



## grandmann

Complete Chocoholic
C


----------



## ohsusana

Childs Colic. C


----------



## grandmann

Clay Ceramic
C


----------



## ohsusana

Creative Critic. C


----------



## joanmary1

Early earner

R


----------



## ohsusana

Randy Rooster. R


----------



## grandmann

Red Roof
F


----------



## ohsusana

Funny Farm. M


----------



## joanmary1

Miniature minnow

W


----------



## grandmann

Washable Window
W


----------



## ohsusana

Warbling Wren. N


----------



## joanmary1

Nice nachos

S


----------



## ohsusana

Strawberry Sundae. E


----------



## joanmary1

Emerald earbob

B


----------



## grandmann

Busy Beaver
R


----------



## joanmary1

Ribbon radula

A


----------



## grandmann

Awesome Art
T


----------



## ohsusana

Trusted Timer. R


----------



## grandmann

Rambunctious Rascal
L


----------



## ohsusana

Loveable Larrikin. N


----------



## grandmann

Notepad Notes
S


----------



## joanmary1

Shovelling sand

D


----------



## grandmann

Dreary Day
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yvonne yearning

G


----------



## grandmann

Getting Grip
P


----------



## joanmary1

Puce panties

S


----------



## grandmann

Silly Stories
S


----------



## ohsusana

Soaring Swift. T


----------



## grandmann

Threatening Tears
S


----------



## ohsusana

Surf Ski. I


----------



## grandmann

Inward Investment
T


----------



## Britknitar

Terrible Tangle
E


----------



## joanmary1

Early electricity

Y


----------



## Britknitar

Yucky Yarn. 😖
N


----------



## ohsusana

Noisy Nephew. W


----------



## grandmann

Warm Weather
R


----------



## ohsusana

Reasonable Ratio. O


----------



## Britknitar

Oswald’s Oranges. 
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sam‘s Strawberries. S


----------



## Britknitar

Susie’s Soup.
P


----------



## grandmann

Popular Pastimes
S


----------



## Britknitar

Suspense Serial.
L


----------



## grandmann

Late Lunch
H


----------



## Britknitar

Happy Hour. 😊
R


----------



## grandmann

Repeat Row
W


----------



## ohsusana

Wishing Well. L


----------



## Britknitar

Lost Locket.
T


----------



## ohsusana

Trusty Trowel. L


----------



## Britknitar

Longest Lane. 
E


----------



## ohsusana

Enough Encouragement. T


----------



## Britknitar

Tank Top.
P


----------



## grandmann

Pigeon Pea 
A


----------



## ohsusana

Absolutely Amazing. G


----------



## grandmann

Growing Gourds
S


----------



## ohsusana

Scrubbing Shelf. F


----------



## joanmary1

Funny face

E


----------



## Britknitar

Evil Elf.
F


----------



## joanmary1

Fiery firefly

Y


----------



## Britknitar

Yellow Yacht..
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tight trousers

S


----------



## Britknitar

Sloppy Socks.
S


----------



## ohsusana

Stained Singlet. T


----------



## grandmann

Tractor Tires
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sordid Squalor. R


----------



## Britknitar

Rough Repair.
R


----------



## ohsusana

Room Renovation. N


----------



## Britknitar

Nasty Nonsense.
E


----------



## joanmary1

Emperors effigy

Y


----------



## Britknitar

Yarnmasters Yardstick.
K


----------



## joanmary1

Kiddies kickers

S


----------



## Britknitar

Saggy Sweater.
R


----------



## joanmary1

Running riot

T


----------



## Britknitar

Tangle Teaser.
R


----------



## ohsusana

Retro Radio. O


----------



## grandmann

On Occasion
N


----------



## ohsusana

Not Now. W


----------



## Britknitar

Window washer.
R


----------



## joanmary1

Wobbly wheels

S


----------



## Britknitar

Squishy Sweater.
R


----------



## joanmary1

red rhubarb

B


----------



## Britknitar

Biscuit Base.
E


----------



## ohsusana

Energetic Exercises. S


----------



## grandmann

She's Sick
K


----------



## ohsusana

Kids Kindy. Y


----------



## grandmann

Yale Ycards
S


----------



## ohsusana

Simple Scratch. H


----------



## Britknitar

Happy Holidays.
S


----------



## ohsusana

Secret Santa. A


----------



## Britknitar

Always awkward.
D


----------



## grandmann

Detail Dream
M


----------



## joanmary1

Manky Monday

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yucky Yogurt
T


----------



## Britknitar

Touchy Topic.
C


----------



## ohsusana

Cold Cream. M


----------



## grandmann

Maybelline Makeup
P


----------



## ohsusana

Powder Puff. F


----------



## joanmary1

Found fivepence

E


----------



## ohsusana

Equal Evaluation. N


----------



## joanmary1

Nothing new

W


----------



## Britknitar

Water Wheel.
L


----------



## joanmary1

Leman lollies

S


----------



## Britknitar

Sloppy Smoothie.
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eating anything

G


----------



## Britknitar

Gorgeous Gateau.
U


----------



## joanmary1

Usually understanding

G


----------



## Britknitar

Grateful Group.
P


----------



## grandmann

Pitter Patter
R


----------



## Britknitar

Rushing River.
R


----------



## ohsusana

Respectable Romantic. C


----------



## grandmann

College Campus
S


----------



## ohsusana

Street Sign. N


----------



## Britknitar

Never Neverland.
D


----------



## grandmann

Dazzling Debut
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tantalising Topaz. Z


----------



## grandmann

Zipping Zorb
B


----------



## Britknitar

Beautiful Bauble.
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eerie echo

O


----------



## Britknitar

Office Open.
N


----------



## joanmary1

Nice notepaper

R


----------



## Britknitar

Repeat Request.
T


----------



## joanmary1

Troubled times

S


----------



## Britknitar

Smooth Sailing.
G


----------



## joanmary1

Gruesome gremlins

S


----------



## Britknitar

Scary Scene,
E


----------



## joanmary1

Early earnings

S


----------



## Britknitar

Silly String.
G


----------



## ohsusana

Gaining Ground. D


----------



## grandmann

Dirty Dancing
G


----------



## ohsusana

Great Gatsby. Y


----------



## Britknitar

Young Yeoman.
N


----------



## grandmann

New Needles
S


----------



## Britknitar

Smooth Straights.
S


----------



## joanmary1

Scratchy socks

S


----------



## Britknitar

Slipped Stitches.
S


----------



## joanmary1

Scruffy scarf

F


----------



## ohsusana

Faraway Forest. T


----------



## grandmann

Trivial Thing
G


----------



## ohsusana

Grand Gala. A


----------



## Britknitar

Always Available.
E


----------



## joanmary1

Expecting everything

G


----------



## Britknitar

Glass Globe.
E


----------



## grandmann

Eastward Extension
N


----------



## Britknitar

Next Number.
R


----------



## joanmary1

Red racquet

T


----------



## Britknitar

Table Tennis.
S


----------



## joanmary1

Satin stitch

H


----------



## Britknitar

Half Hitch.
H


----------



## charliesaunt

Heavenly Heather

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rare Relief. F


----------



## grandmann

Fish Fries
S


----------



## Britknitar

Smooth Sailing.
G


----------



## grandmann

giggly girl
L


----------



## Britknitar

Lace Leggings.
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sammy scratching 

G


----------



## Britknitar

Grey Gansey.
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yolk. K


----------



## Britknitar

Khaki knitting. 
G


----------



## grandmann

Granddaughter Growing
G


----------



## Britknitar

Golden Gala.
A


----------



## grandmann

Angel Art
T


----------



## Britknitar

Tree Top.
P


----------



## grandmann

Pretty Poinsettia
A


----------



## Britknitar

Alpine Air.
R


----------



## grandmann

Red Rose
E


----------



## ohsusana

Evil Elf. F


----------



## Britknitar

Freshly Frozen.
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nice Novelty. Y


----------



## Britknitar

Yellow Yoyo.
O


----------



## joanmary1

.


----------



## joanmary1

Oblong oddity

Y


----------



## Britknitar

Your Yurt.
T


----------



## grandmann

Thanksgiving Turkey
Y


----------



## Britknitar

Yesterdays Yearbook.
K


----------



## ohsusana

King Kong. G


----------



## T.Raj

bon bon


----------



## T.Raj

salty sweets


----------



## T.Raj

spicy sausage


----------



## ohsusana

Eventful Evening. G


----------



## Britknitar

Gorgeous George.
E


----------



## ohsusana

Earnest Eric. C


----------



## Britknitar

Christmas Carol
L


----------



## joanmary1

Longhandled ladle

E


----------



## Britknitar

Empty Envelope.
E


----------



## joanmary1

Egham, England

D


----------



## Britknitar

Easy Escape.
E


----------



## joanmary1

Earning extra

A


----------



## Britknitar

Available Anytime.
E


----------



## joanmary1

Elevating earth

H


----------



## Britknitar

Happy Hour.
R


----------



## grandmann

Roaring Rapids
S


----------



## Britknitar

Salty Sea.
A


----------



## joanmary1

Ancient area

A


----------



## Britknitar

Any Answers?
S


----------



## grandmann

Swirling Snow
W


----------



## ohsusana

Working Women. N


----------



## Britknitar

New Nonsense.
E


----------



## ohsusana

Extra Energy. Y


----------



## Britknitar

Yummiest Yoghurt.
T


----------



## joanmary1

Eating eccles-cake


----------



## grandmann

Elephants Ears
S


----------



## Britknitar

Sleepy Sloth.
H


----------



## joanmary1

Hippy Hippo

O


----------



## Britknitar

Open Outward.
D


----------



## joanmary1

Dear daughter

R


----------



## Britknitar

Ruffled Ribbon.
N


----------



## joanmary1

New nameplate

E


----------



## grandmann

Eager Elf
F


----------



## joanmary1

Fine feathers

S


----------



## grandmann

Studious Student
T


----------



## Britknitar

Temporary Teacher.
R


----------



## grandmann

Reglious Rabbi
I


----------



## Britknitar

Indoor Interest.
T


----------



## grandmann

Tommy's Tuba
A


----------



## ohsusana

Always Ask. K


----------



## joanmary1

Kaolin kit

T


----------



## Britknitar

Twinkle Toes.
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sticky syrup

P


----------



## ohsusana

Persian Puss. S


----------



## Britknitar

Slinky Siamese. 
E


----------



## ohsusana

Elegant Eyes. S


----------



## joanmary1

Sub station

N


----------



## Britknitar

Noisy Neighbour.
R


----------



## grandmann

rip roaring
G


----------



## joanmary1

Gentlemens gabardines

S


----------



## Britknitar

Soft Slippers.
S


----------



## grandmann

Satin slippers
S


----------



## joanmary1

Scruffy slippers

S


----------



## grandmann

Shiny star
R


----------



## Britknitar

Rent Rebate.
E


----------



## ohsusana

Enquiring Early. Y


----------



## grandmann

Yak Yarn
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nutty Nougat. T


----------



## Britknitar

Tea n Toast.
T


----------



## joanmary1

Table talk

K


----------



## ohsusana

Ken‘s Keyboard. D


----------



## Britknitar

Dusty Desk.
K


----------



## grandmann

Keen Kid
D


----------



## joanmary1

Kicking kids


----------



## Britknitar

Sulky Sibling.
G


----------



## joanmary1

Gorgeous grannies

S


----------



## charliesaunt

Silly Situation 

N


----------



## joanmary1

New nursery

Y


----------



## Britknitar

Yarn Yardage.
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eagle eyed

D


----------



## grandmann

Daughter's Delight
T


----------



## joanmary1

Teeney toes

S


----------



## charliesaunt

Sterling Silver

R


----------



## Britknitar

Red Rosette.
E


----------



## grandmann

Every Excuse
E


----------



## ohsusana

Easily Enlightened. D


----------



## grandmann

Downright Depressing
G


----------



## ohsusana

Getting Grief. F


----------



## grandmann

Funny Friend
D


----------



## ohsusana

Daily Delivery. Y


----------



## joanmary1

Young yeoman

N


----------



## Britknitar

Numerous Numbers. 
S


----------



## joanmary1

Slip n slide
E


----------



## charliesaunt

Emerging Emergency 
Y


----------



## Britknitar

Young Yachtsman
N.


----------



## joanmary1

Nasty news

S


----------



## Britknitar

Sea Salt.
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tiny tablet

T


----------



## Britknitar

Treacle Toffee.
E


----------



## grandmann

Enough Eggs
S


----------



## joanmary1

Sesame seeds

S


----------



## Britknitar

Saucy Salsa.
A


----------



## charliesaunt

Anxiety Aslyum

M


----------



## ohsusana

Making Magic C


----------



## grandmann

Colorful Crowd
D


----------



## ohsusana

Delectable Dates. S


----------



## charliesaunt

Study Serioudly

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yarn Yardage
E


----------



## ohsusana

Easy Enough. H


----------



## Britknitar

Happy Hour.
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rubber Ring. G


----------



## joanmary1

Green gourd

D


----------



## ohsusana

Diary Dates. S


----------



## Britknitar

Silky Shawl.
L


----------



## joanmary1

Lazy lump

P


----------



## Britknitar

Pretty Penny. 
Y


----------



## grandmann

Yesterday's Youth
H


----------



## Britknitar

Hungry Horse. 
E


----------



## grandmann

Especially Eager
R


----------



## joanmary1

Riding rodeo

O


----------



## grandmann

Odd One
E


----------



## ohsusana

Especially Evil. L


----------



## Britknitar

Long Lane.
E


----------



## ohsusana

Early Escape. E


----------



## grandmann

Essay Exam
M


----------



## charliesaunt

Mechanical Man

N


----------



## grandmann

New Needles
S


----------



## ohsusana

Stuttering Speech. H


----------



## grandmann

Half Hitch
H


----------



## charliesaunt

Happy Halloween

N


----------



## ohsusana

Nutty Noodles. S


----------



## grandmann

Spaghetti Straps
S


----------



## Britknitar

Slip Stitch.
H


----------



## grandmann

His Horselaugh
H


----------



## Britknitar

Happy Holiday.
Y


----------



## grandmann

Your Yowling
G


----------



## Britknitar

Giggling Girl.
L


----------



## ohsusana

Sometimes Static. C


----------



## ohsusana

Lucky Lass. S


----------



## grandmann

Silly song
G


----------



## ohsusana

Guys Galavanting. G


----------



## joanmary1

Girls gadding


S


----------



## charliesaunt

Silly Smile

E


----------



## Britknitar

Early Evening.
G


----------



## ohsusana

Garden Ghost. T


----------



## grandmann

Truth Telling
G


----------



## ohsusana

Great Gnu. U


----------



## grandmann

Underneath Umbrella
A


----------



## ohsusana

Annoying Arthritis. S


----------



## Britknitar

Simple Supplement.
T


----------



## joanmary1

Trying times

S


----------



## Britknitar

Ski Slope.
E


----------



## charliesaunt

Eternity Everlasting

G


----------



## joanmary1

Gorgeous Guinness

S


----------



## Britknitar

Short Skirt.
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tight trousers

S


----------



## Britknitar

Silky Slacks.
S


----------



## grandmann

Simple Skirt
T


----------



## Britknitar

Tassled Tunic.
C


----------



## joanmary1

Cute cockatoo

O


----------



## grandmann

Oven-baked Oatmeal
L


----------



## Britknitar

Lantern Light.
T


----------



## ohsusana

Too Tempting. G


----------



## grandmann

Giant Goldfish
H


----------



## ohsusana

Hands Hunk. K


----------



## ohsusana

That should have been
Handsome Hunk. K


----------



## grandmann

Keen Kid
D


----------



## grandmann

grandmann said:


> Keen Kid
> D


Handsome Hunk


----------



## ohsusana

Drainage Ditch. H


----------



## grandmann

His Blabbermouth
H


----------



## ohsusana

Half Hitch. H


----------



## charliesaunt

Hopping Happily

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yam. M


----------



## Britknitar

Mellow Morning.
G


----------



## ohsusana

Glistening Glass. S


----------



## Britknitar

Silver Shimmer.
R


----------



## joanmary1

Randy rabbit

T


----------



## Britknitar

Twisty Turn.
N


----------



## joanmary1

Naughty nun

N


----------



## Britknitar

Never Nasty.
Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yaks yomping

G


----------



## Britknitar

Goats Gazing.
G


----------



## grandmann

Gotta Go
O


----------



## Britknitar

Only Oil.
L


----------



## grandmann

Layback Living
G


----------



## Britknitar

Garden Gathering.
G


----------



## grandmann

Glittering Gold
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dogged Dilemma. A


----------



## grandmann

An Alibi
I


----------



## ohsusana

It’s Idiotic. C


----------



## charliesaunt

Coyote Call

L


----------



## grandmann

Loud Laugh
H


----------



## ohsusana

Hairy Head. D


----------



## grandmann

Dab a Doo
O


----------



## ohsusana

Obstinate Ox. X


----------



## grandmann

X-mas X-love (oxoxox)
E


----------



## ohsusana

Eternally Emotional. L


----------



## Britknitar

Lazy Lad.
D


----------



## joanmary1

Daily dues

S


----------



## grandmann

Slick Skaters
S


----------



## charliesaunt

Simply Salivating

G


----------



## Britknitar

Guys Golfing.
G


----------



## grandmann

Guy's Goatee
E


----------



## ohsusana

Exquisite Emerald. D


----------



## grandmann

Dazzling Diamond
D


----------



## ohsusana

Dogs Dish. H


----------



## joanmary1

Hairy hound

D


----------



## ohsusana

Donkey Derby. Y


----------



## Britknitar

Yellow Yardstick.
K


----------



## ohsusana

Knowing Ken. N


----------



## joanmary1

Number nine

E


----------



## Britknitar

Eight Even.
N


----------



## joanmary1

Nextdoor neighbour

R


----------



## Britknitar

Riendeer Race.
E


----------



## grandmann

Exciting Exit
T


----------



## joanmary1

Twinkly tinsel

L


----------



## grandmann

Leaving Late
E


----------



## ohsusana

Expecting Email. L


----------



## Britknitar

Lost Letter.
R


----------



## ohsusana

Récent Roadtrip. P


----------



## grandmann

Path Planning
G


----------



## ohsusana

Green Growth. H


----------



## Britknitar

High Hedge.
E


----------



## ohsusana

Extra Esky. Y


----------



## Britknitar

Yonder Yurt.
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tabby Tom

M


----------



## charliesaunt

Money Multiplier 

R


----------



## joanmary1

Rack 'n ruin

N


----------



## Britknitar

Nifty Nutcracker.
R


----------



## joanmary1

Rusty railing

G


----------



## Britknitar

Great Goalie.
E


----------



## joanmary1

Eighty eight

T


----------



## Britknitar

Twenty Two.
O. 😊


----------



## grandmann

Over-size Overalls
S


----------



## ohsusana

Small Socks. S


----------



## grandmann

Stinky Shorts
S


----------



## Britknitar

Short Shirt.
T


----------



## grandmann

Tank Top
P


----------



## ohsusana

Pink Panther. R


----------



## Britknitar

Red Rosette.
E


----------



## ohsusana

Eric’s Erratic. C


----------



## Britknitar

Cute Cupcake.
E


----------



## joanmary1

Elegant Eland 

D


----------



## Britknitar

Dora’s Doorstop.
P


----------



## joanmary1

Proper Penelope

E


----------



## ohsusana

Extra Emotions. S


----------



## Britknitar

Expecting Extra.
A


----------



## grandmann

Another Account
T


----------



## ohsusana

Totally Taken. N


----------



## grandmann

Negative News
S


----------



## charliesaunt

Salami Sandwich

H


----------



## grandmann

Ho Hum
M


----------



## charliesaunt

Musical Mystery 

Y


----------



## grandmann

Awesome Ukrainian yodeler - SOFIA SHKIDCHENKO (with English subtitles) - Bing video 
Yodeling Yodeler
R


----------



## ohsusana

Really Rewarding. G

Thanks Ann for the link, Sofia is so very talented.


----------



## Britknitar

Gleaming Glass.
S


----------



## ohsusana

Soothing Salve. E


----------



## charliesaunt

Etched Engraving 

G


----------



## joanmary1

Mature marmalade

E


----------



## ohsusana

Educational Excursion. N


----------



## grandmann

Noticeable Nails
S


----------



## joanmary1

Elfin Eliza


----------



## grandmann

As Always
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sometimes Sad. D


----------



## grandmann

Deep Dish
H


----------



## ohsusana

Ham Hock. K


----------



## charliesaunt

knitting Knot

T


----------



## grandmann

Tuesday's Temp
P


----------



## ohsusana

Professor Plum. M


----------



## grandmann

Mindless Mechanism
M


----------



## ohsusana

Moody Madam. M


----------



## charliesaunt

Mindless Minority 

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yale's Yearbook
K


----------



## ohsusana

Khaki Kitbag. G


----------



## grandmann

Giant Gumball
L


----------



## ohsusana

Large Lizard. D


----------



## charliesaunt

Delicate Damsel 

L


----------



## joanmary1

Looking longingly

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yasmine‘s Yarn. N


----------



## grandmann

Nutritional Needs
S


----------



## ohsusana

Saturday Sport. T


----------



## charliesaunt

Tense Time

E


----------



## joanmary1

Early eviction

N


----------



## grandmann

Noisy Nightclub
B


----------



## charliesaunt

Bubble Blowing

G


----------



## ohsusana

Giant Gobstopper. R


----------



## joanmary1

Rude racketeer

R


----------



## ohsusana

Rather Ridiculous. S


----------



## grandmann

Stand Still
L


----------



## ohsusana

Listen & Learn. N


----------



## joanmary1

Nifty needles

S


----------



## charliesaunt

Sweet Sauce
E


----------



## joanmary1

Early earthworm

M


----------



## grandmann

Mini Marathon
N


----------



## ohsusana

Nasty Nick. K


----------



## grandmann

Kitchen Knob
B


----------



## ohsusana

Buffalo Bill. L


----------



## grandmann

Library Loan
N


----------



## ohsusana

New Nomads. S


----------



## grandmann

Strong Society
Y


----------



## charliesaunt

You Yawn

N


----------



## grandmann

Next-door Neighbor
R


----------



## charliesaunt

Reading Rapidly 

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Yawning yak


----------



## grandmann

Knitted Knitwear
R


----------



## joanmary1

Royal rank

K


----------



## charliesaunt

Keep Knitting 

G


----------



## joanmary1

Grinning gorilla

A


----------



## charliesaunt

Ample Applesauce 

E


----------



## grandmann

Enable Editing
G


----------



## ohsusana

Glamorous Gran. N


----------



## charliesaunt

Nosy Neighbor 

R


----------



## joanmary1

Riding roughshod

D


----------



## grandmann

Ding Dong
G


----------



## ohsusana

Green Gremlin. N


----------



## grandmann

Nerdy Nerd
D


----------



## ohsusana

Daylight Disaster. R


----------



## grandmann

Rip Roaring
G


----------



## charliesaunt

Giggle Gladly

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Young yuppy


----------



## grandmann

Yale Years
S


----------



## joanmary1

Searching Scotland

D


----------



## grandmann

December Donation
N


----------



## joanmary1

Neddy nodding

G


----------



## ohsusana

Greedy Gorilla. A


----------



## grandmann

Animal Adventures
S


----------



## ohsusana

Salty Syrup. P


----------



## joanmary1

Peach punnet

T


----------



## CdnKnittingNan

Same sex.


----------



## joanmary1

Xavier's X-ray

Y


----------



## grandmann

Young Year
R


----------



## joanmary1

Racy Rachel


----------



## grandmann

Local Law
W


----------



## joanmary1

Wasp waist

T


----------



## grandmann

Tough Times
S


----------



## ohsusana

Stunning Sculptures. S


----------



## grandmann

Secret Scenario
O


----------



## ohsusana

Overhead Obscenities. S


----------



## grandmann

Short Speech
H


----------



## joanmary1

Horrible habit

T


----------



## grandmann

Toasty Toes
S


----------



## ohsusana

Soap Suds. S


----------



## charliesaunt

Scarlet Shawl

L


----------



## joanmary1

Little lamb

B


----------



## ohsusana

Baked Beans. S


----------



## grandmann

Split-pea Soup
P


----------



## ohsusana

Pumpkin Pie. E


----------



## grandmann

elderberry eaten
N


----------



## joanmary1

Nasty nail

L


----------



## charliesaunt

Long Linguini

I


----------



## ohsusana

Irresistible Iris. S


----------



## grandmann

Secret Santa
A


----------



## ohsusana

Apricot Angora. A


----------



## grandmann

Accepting Agenda
A


----------



## ohsusana

Amazing Aroma. A


----------



## grandmann

Argentina's Alfalfa
A


----------



## ohsusana

Android Andromeda. A


----------



## joanmary1

Ancient Akita

A


----------



## charliesaunt

Adhesive Accessory

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yo-yo. O


----------



## charliesaunt

Offensive Oratory 

Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yipee Yuppie. E


----------



## joanmary1

Excessive eggs

S


----------



## grandmann

Seven Swans
S


----------



## ohsusana

Surplus Supply. Y


----------



## grandmann

Yummy Yam
M


----------



## ohsusana

Misty Morning. G


----------



## joanmary1

Golden goose

E


----------



## ohsusana

Essential Examination. N


----------



## joanmary1

Nesting Nuthatch

H


----------



## ohsusana

Hollering Hello. O


----------



## charliesaunt

Odorous Onion

N


----------



## grandmann

Newfound News
S


----------



## ohsusana

Star Sign. N


----------



## grandmann

Not Necessary
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Yellow Yacht. T


----------



## grandmann

Top Ten
N


----------



## ohsusana

Night Nurse. E


----------



## grandmann

E-mail Emphasize
E


----------



## ohsusana

Erratic Employee. E


----------



## grandmann

Excellent Eggnog
G


----------



## ohsusana

Ground Ginger. R


----------



## joanmary1

Radar raging

G


----------



## charliesaunt

Gracious Greeting

G


----------



## grandmann

Gaining Goal
L


----------



## joanmary1

Long lounge

E


----------



## ohsusana

Ebony Eyes. S


----------



## charliesaunt

Silly Situation 

N


----------



## joanmary1

Neddy nodding

G


----------



## charliesaunt

Gifts Galore 

E


----------



## ohsusana

Everyone’s Excited. D


----------



## joanmary1

Double dutch

H


----------



## ohsusana

Half & Half. F


----------



## charliesaunt

Flattering Fashion.

N


----------



## ohsusana

Narrow Neck. K


----------



## grandmann

Knitting Kerchief
F


----------



## ohsusana

Funny Fellow. W


----------



## joanmary1

Writing waffle

E


----------



## ohsusana

Exchanging Emails. S


----------



## grandmann

Snow Ski 
I


----------



## ohsusana

Irish Icons. S


----------



## grandmann

Scotch Shot
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tiny Tot. T


----------



## grandmann

Tipsy Tumbler
R


----------



## joanmary1

Rupert rabbit

T


----------



## charliesaunt

Talented Tapper

R


----------



## grandmann

Reply Repeated
D


----------



## joanmary1

Donald duck

K


----------



## grandmann

Knitter's Knot
T


----------



## joanmary1

Treacle toffee

E


----------



## grandmann

Enable Editing
G


----------



## joanmary1

Green gables

S


----------



## ohsusana

Sonic Sounds. S


----------



## charliesaunt

Santa's Sneeze

E


----------



## grandmann

Easily Erase
E


----------



## ohsusana

Emu Egg. G


----------



## grandmann

Generous Gift
T


----------



## ohsusana

Television Tonight. T


----------



## grandmann

Teaching Tricks
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sticky Sweets. S


----------



## joanmary1

Soda stream

M


----------



## grandmann

Many Memories
S


----------



## joanmary1

Slippy snow

W


----------



## ohsusana

Wise Wizard. D


----------



## grandmann

Daughter's Dilemma
A


----------



## ohsusana

Amazing Aroma. A


----------



## joanmary1

An adventure

E


----------



## ohsusana

Early Evening. G


----------



## joanmary1

Giddy goat

T


----------



## ohsusana

Topsy Turvy. Y


----------



## grandmann

Yoyo Yule
E


----------



## ohsusana

Easing Earache. E


----------



## charliesaunt

Everything Edible 

E


----------



## ohsusana

Easily Entertained. D


----------



## grandmann

Darn Delicious
S


----------



## ohsusana

Succulent Steak. K


----------



## grandmann

Knifing Kohlrabi
I


----------



## ohsusana

Indigo Ink. K


----------



## grandmann

Kid's Kick-off
F


----------



## ohsusana

Flipping Fried Fish. H


----------



## charliesaunt

Having Headache

e


----------



## ohsusana

Extra Effort. T


----------



## grandmann

Timeless Tip
P


----------



## charliesaunt

Perky Patricia

A


----------



## ohsusana

Awesome Anna. A


----------



## grandmann

Awesome Artifact
T


----------



## ohsusana

Towing Toboggan. N


----------



## charliesaunt

Notorious neighborhood 

D


----------



## ohsusana

Designer Dress. S


----------



## grandmann

Skimpy Skirt
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tartan Trousers. S


----------



## grandmann

Shaded Sunglasses
S


----------



## ohsusana

Sports Shoes. S


----------



## charliesaunt

Silky Smooth 

H


----------



## joanmary1

Happy holidays

S


----------



## grandmann

Santa's Secret
T


----------



## ohsusana

Thinking Toys. S


----------



## grandmann

Snow Ski
I


----------



## ohsusana

Irish Investigation. N


----------



## grandmann

Noel Night
T


----------



## ohsusana

Twinkling Tinsel. L


----------



## joanmary1

Long letters

S


----------



## charliesaunt

Shhhh Susan

N


----------



## grandmann

No News
S


----------



## ohsusana

Signed Santa. A


----------



## grandmann

Acting Angel
L


----------



## ohsusana

Lost Legend. D


----------



## charliesaunt

Disappointed Destination

N


----------



## grandmann

Newest Novel
L


----------



## ohsusana

Liveliest Lass. S


----------



## grandmann

Studious Son
N


----------



## ohsusana

Naughty Nephew. W


----------



## grandmann

Winter Wonderland
D


----------



## ohsusana

Daisy Duck. K


----------



## grandmann

Knitting Karma
A


----------



## ohsusana

Acrobatic Artist. T


----------



## grandmann

Timeless Treasures
S


----------



## ohsusana

Senior Scout. T


----------



## grandmann

Top Topic
C


----------



## ohsusana

Crazy Clown. N


----------



## grandmann

Neuroscience Nurses
S


----------



## ohsusana

Supervising Students. S


----------



## grandmann

Social Studies
S


----------



## ohsusana

Simple Sums. S


----------



## grandmann

Spread Sheet
T


----------



## ohsusana

Trade Tools. S


----------



## grandmann

Scroll Saw
W


----------



## ohsusana

Water Wheel. L


----------



## joanmary1

Lower level

L


----------



## grandmann

Lying Low
W


----------



## joanmary1

Wishing well

L


----------



## charliesaunt

Living Lushly

Y


----------



## joanmary1

Your yoyo

O


----------



## ohsusana

Overgrown Oval. L


----------



## grandmann

Loaded Luggage
E


----------



## ohsusana

Extra Effort. T


----------



## grandmann

Teasing Toddler
R


----------



## ohsusana

Roaming Retriever. R


----------



## charliesaunt

Rigorous RN


----------



## ohsusana

Nutty Nougat. T


----------



## joanmary1

Tables turning

G


----------



## grandmann

Gone Girl
L


----------



## ohsusana

Level Load. D


----------



## grandmann

Dearest Daughter
R


----------



## ohsusana

Rigid Rope. E


----------



## grandmann

Elastic Ease
E


----------



## ohsusana

English Ensign. N


----------



## grandmann

Nurturing Nighttime
E


----------



## ohsusana

Easy Escape. E


----------



## charliesaunt

Eating Enough 

H


----------



## joanmary1

Hospital Haemadromograph 

H


----------



## grandmann

Heavy Heart
T


----------



## joanmary1

Tapestry tablecloth

H


----------



## grandmann

Hooray Hopscotch
H


----------



## ohsusana

Heart Health. H


----------



## grandmann

Heavenly High
H


----------



## ohsusana

Ham Hash. H


----------



## grandmann

Her Hairbrush
H


----------



## ohsusana

Hot Horseradish. H


----------



## charliesaunt

Heavenly Healing 

G


----------



## grandmann

ohsusana said:


> Hot Horseradish. H


Hands High
H


----------



## ohsusana

Hamsters Hutch. H


----------



## grandmann

Hero's Homestretch
H


----------



## ohsusana

Hopping High. H


----------



## grandmann

Highschool Hurrah
H


----------



## ohsusana

Head High. H


----------



## grandmann

Home's Hearth
H


----------



## ohsusana

Hush Hush. H


----------



## grandmann

His Hundredth
H


----------



## ohsusana

Hairy Houndstooth. H


----------



## grandmann

His Hotchpotch
H


----------



## ohsusana

Her Health. H


----------



## grandmann

Horse Hitch
H


----------



## ohsusana

Handsome Hugh. H


----------



## charliesaunt

Happy Holiday
Y


----------



## ohsusana

Young Yak. K


----------



## joanmary1

Kitschy kitchenalia 

A


----------



## grandmann

Appling Algebra
A


----------



## joanmary1

Abdominal aorta

A


----------



## grandmann

Acid Ammonia
A


----------



## ohsusana

Aggressive Alpaca. A


----------



## grandmann

Animal Arena
A


----------



## ohsusana

An Amoeba. A


----------



## grandmann

About Albariza
A


----------



## ohsusana

Annoying Alma. A


----------



## joanmary1

Aggravating Agatha

A


----------



## ohsusana

Alarming Angela. A


----------



## joanmary1

Ammonia aroma

A


----------



## charliesaunt

Anxious Actor 
R


----------



## joanmary1

Recreation room

M


----------



## grandmann

Musical Mannerism
M


----------



## ohsusana

Making Mayhem. M


----------



## grandmann

Music Museum
M


----------



## charliesaunt

Mixed meaning.

G


----------



## grandmann

Gorgeous Geranium
M


----------



## ohsusana

Mighty Momentum. M


----------



## joanmary1

Moaning Monday

Y


----------



## grandmann

Yesterday, Years
S


----------



## joanmary1

Spicy sausage

E


----------



## ohsusana

extra Egg. G


----------



## grandmann

Green Grapes
S


----------



## ohsusana

Small Stuff. F


----------



## charliesaunt

Feeling Frisky
Y


----------



## grandmann

Yeah, You
U


----------



## ohsusana

Understanding U. U


----------



## grandmann

Underestimated Underdog
G


----------



## ohsusana

Guessing Games. S


----------



## grandmann

Snoopy Sweatshirt
T


----------



## ohsusana

Tigers Tail. L


----------



## grandmann

Little Lamb
B


----------



## ohsusana

Baby Boy. Y


----------

